#ubuntu-se 2010-11-22
<Waiz> Go' kväll
<Waiz> Någon som har nån ide vad det kan bero på att när man försöker spela så hackar det och segar, ljuder låter även illa
<Waiz> Det spelar ingen roll om man kör via wine eller en linux emulator för nes
<olle> hej
<Waiz> tjena
<olle> Ursäkta men jag har lite problem med mitt ljud, det slutade bara funka har om dagen när jag startade.
<olle> Vet inte riktigt vad felet kan vara har kollat alla fysiska saker och så inga problem där.
<Waiz> du har inte råkat ta bort drivrutinen? typ lekt med programcentalen
<Waiz> olle denna kanske kan vara till hjälp http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=204&t=49483
<olle> har försökt hitta något i mjukvaran. Men för att vara ärlig så skulle det nog nästan behöva stå med Stora röda bokstäver för att jag skulle se felet.
<olle> Har inte tagit bort nåt lekte med despotify förut så det kan nog vara relaterat till det antar jag
<Waiz> jag är hyffsat ny i ubuntuvärlden själv så jag är inte så hajj än :)
<Waiz> sitter du på bärbar eller stationär?
<olle> stationär
<madbear> har du kollat alla inställningar olle ?
<Waiz> om du klickar på den lilla högtalaren i menyn och väljer ljudinställningar och kikar på hårdvara och utgång
<Waiz> hur ser det ut där?
<madbear> precis :D , jag kör inte ubuntu själv men brukar bara pilla i alsamixer
<maniaac> jag brukar inte köra alsamixer men pillar i ubuntu jag
<Waiz> :P
<olle> madbear: Finns bara en inställning där. och den ser bra ut
<madbear> ok
<madbear> fan jag kan inte med annat
<madbear> :D
<Waiz> ingen som vet vad det kan bero på när det hackar i bode spel och ljud när man försöker spela i ubuntu?
<madbear> Waiz: NES sa du?
<Waiz> har testat snes emulator/nes emulator och genom wine
<Waiz> samma fel
<Waiz> yup
<virtuald> waiz: drivrutinerna kanske
<olle> waiz: du kanske inte har någon hårdvaru acceleration?
<Waiz> jag har googlat i timmar på drivarna det finns fan inga förutom dom sp
<Waiz> som ubuntu kan erbjuda
<Waiz> sitter med inbyggt SiS skit
<virtuald> aha
<Waiz> men tänkte 8bitars borde den klara :P
<Waiz> men ack nej
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> kan va nån inställning som behöver göras..
<maniaac> hur sätter man irrsi till att autojoina en kanal och server när man startar den ?
<virtuald> /channel add -auto #kanal
<virtuald> /server add -auto -network freenode irc.eu.freenode.net
<virtuald> t.ex.
<virtuald> den första va fel
<Waiz> Går in på inställningar ---> skärmar så står det bara skärm: Okänd
<virtuald> måste stå nätverk också
<virtuald> kolla /help channel
<Waiz> o då sitter jag på bärbar
<maniaac> virtuald: stort tack, kunde inte googla just nu
<virtuald> aha
<olle> fan jag fick det att funka i en sekund sen försvan det var någon inställning ändå
<Waiz> det finns 2 drivrutiner till SiS linux men enbart till redhat, bin och rpm fil...hur installera man detta om möjligt till ubuntu?
<Waiz> försökte drag n drop i terminalen men det ville sig inte
<virtuald> waiz: visa vad du hittat
<madbear> SiS?
<madbear> länka grejen
<virtuald> silicon integrated systems ;>
<olle> Vet någon vad skillnaden mellan "analog stereo duplex" och "analog stereo output" är?
<Waiz> http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php
<Waiz> vet inte om länken går
<Waiz> annars är det bara välja Linux --> IGP Graphic drivers
<olle> Tack så mycket för hjälpen ;)
<olle> funkar fint nu
<madbear> olle: vad gjorde du?
<virtuald> olle: duplex är input och output samtidigt (dvs att du kan använda mikronfon)
<Waiz> Får upp detta på sysinfo ialf::
<Waiz> SIS/661/740
<virtuald> waiz: nej den funkade inte, kom till sidan där man ska välja vad man ska ladda ner
<olle> var en blandning av två fel dels så var det fel utgång under utgångs fliken sen var det fel Inställning på hårdvaran ;) Den skulle vara antingen på duplex eller på output. Och när man ändrade så låste sig programmen som använde ljud så det va egentligen 3 små fel på rad.
<virtuald> aha
<olle> Kan tilläga att jag sitter på en  nVidia MCP55 (internt ljud i ett nvida moderkort) om någon kommer och behöver liknande hjälp
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> waiz: sisdrivrutinerna som fanns där var från 2002, så de funkar inte
<virtuald> waiz: för 740 igp då
<virtuald> men var ska man börja egentligen
<virtuald> waiz: är din dator jättejättegammal?
<Waiz> virtuald den är från 06
<virtuald> aha
<Waiz> tänkte den skulle klara ubuntu :) ialf
<virtuald> finns viss risk för bitröta, dvs att ingen håller drivrutinerna uppdaterade så att de funkar
<virtuald> waiz: men iaf om jag ska ha något och googla på så vill jag att du startar en terminal, och kör dessa kommandon:
<virtuald> apt-get install pastebinit
<virtuald> lspci -vvnn | pastebinit
<virtuald> dmesg pastebinit
<virtuald> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<virtuald> brb
<Waiz> testar...jag har kört en ispci nyss fick fram SiS xorg liknande då med
<Waiz> ska köra alla kommandon nu
<Waiz> när jag kör apt-get install pastebinit får jag upp: E: Kunde inte öppna låsfilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Åtkomst nekas) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Är du root?
<Waiz> när jag kör ispci får jag upp detta ialf:
<Waiz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1039:6330] 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0082]
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<virtuald> ska det va
<Waiz> felaktig åtgärd :/
<virtuald> hmm stavade du fel till install?
<Waiz> nu funkar de
<virtuald> när du kör de där raderna med pastebinit får du webadresser, klistra in dem här
<Waiz> http://pastebin.com/RAnjQKH1
<virtuald> ingen 3d-accelerering
<Waiz> går det att köra utan proper drivrutin? och ska man verkligen behöva det för ett 8bitars spel :P
<virtuald> nä egentligen inte…
<Waiz> hur får man bort den där från pastbin nu? :P
<virtuald> tror inte det går, det är inget farligt att ha den där ändå
<virtuald> om man väljer post expiration när man postar tas den bort efter så lång tid man väljer
<Waiz> skumt fel att det hackar när man spelar ändå...kunde förståt ett krävande spel men ett 8bitars :/
<Waiz> hackar inget när man spelar video i fullskärm ialf
<virtuald> waiz: hittade detta http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=8c2a6b5970a0dea18a7c15ee05610521&p=1586409&postcount=20
<virtuald> det funkade för någon
<Waiz> hur lägger man in de där? är inte super hajj på terminalen :P
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<virtuald> om filen redan finns och har en Section "Device" så lägger du det dr
<virtuald> annars klistrar du bara in det
<virtuald> hur mycket minne har du i burken?
<Waiz> och sen bara spara eller?
<Waiz> bara 512 just nu
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> ok
<Waiz> behövs det startas om ?
<virtuald> ja
<Waiz> startar om nu....be back
<chees> hej jag vill kopigera en fil till root usr mapen hur får man behörig het för  det
<madbear> sudo cp /root/fil.filformat /home/chees/
<madbear> sudo chown chees  /home/chees/fil.filformat
<waiz> det var ett bra försök...men det hackar fortfarande :/
<chees> går det inte grafiskt väg?
<virtuald> waiz: aha :/ hittade inget annat
<madbear> chees: jo men jag vet inte
<madbear> typ gksudo nautilus
<chees> ok
<madbear> gksudo nautilus sedan flytta filen sen högerklick och byta rättigheter
<waiz> tack för hjälpen ändå virtuald :)
<virtuald> 8]
<chees> (nautilus:14273): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<johanbr> waiz, sis har väldigt dåligt stöd under linux
<waiz> det e tråkigt :/
<madbear> chees: du borde testa det första jag skrev :D
<johanbr> waiz, i princip vad som helst annat funkar bättre
<johanbr> gammalt ati eller nvidia t.ex
<chees> fan bli tokig på sudo hit sudo dit :P
<waiz> :P självklart ska det man har vara rare
<waiz> vägrar windows ändå...fåt leva utan spel :(     )
<waiz> :)
<madbear> hehe chees du behöver inte göra så
<madbear> sudo passwd så sätter du root pass sen kan du logga in som root
<madbear> su bara då
<virtuald> chees: äh, sudo står för superuser do, så du kan känna dig lite som stålmannen nr du använder det :)
<virtuald> fast i nördversion
<madbear> supernörden
<chees> ok
<chees> aja ska se strax
<chees> behöver install  druvrutin nån dag :)
<virtuald> ja, superman med dräkten fast han har fortfarande glasögonen på
<chees> ok
<chees> men om filen ska in i en special mapp hur gör man då
<madbear> cp /root/fil /home/chees/specialmapp1/specialmapp2
<waiz> fast virtuald enligt forums inlägget skulle problemet vara löst om det skulle stå: direct rendering: yes"  then you have fixed your problem
<waiz> och det står det :/
<chees> ok
<chees> varför ska pidgin säga min mail adress avstängt då och då?
<Richiie> jag har en fråga, är det någon som vet om de finns bra drivers till intel GMA 4500 ?
<Richiie> och isåfall kommer de ge mig bättre frames i glxgears om de är ngn som har ett sådant integrerat grafikkort på sin laptop ?
<elias_> heh
<elias_> hej
<elias_> någon vaken ?
<elias_> ???
<elias_> hallå
<coobra> :o
<elias_> hej
<coobra> hejja
<elias_> kör du ubuntu
<coobra> ja
<elias_> vilken
<coobra> server / desktop
<elias_> jag kör maverick 32 bit
<elias_> 10.10 ?
<coobra> LTS
<elias_> oh
<coobra> 10.04
<elias_> använder di wineyard ?
<coobra> nä
<coobra> vad är det
<elias_> http://vineyardproject.org/
<elias_> rätt nytt va ..
<coobra> wine duger inte eller ?
<elias_> den använder wine
<coobra> ok
<elias_> går det att instalera direct show i wine
<elias_> eller bara directx
<coobra> nice
<coobra> en gröt i magen
<elias_> kör du några windows program i linux
<elias_> no wine user ?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<peppis> Morn
<Barre> andol: ehh... den bloggen innehåller direkt felaktiga påståenden och fud, gömda lite varstans.. men intressant läsning var det..
<andol> Barre: Exempel på FUDigheter?
<Barre> andol: att SAN skulle vara en flaskhals gällande latancy :)
<Barre> andol: exempel på felaktigheter : For example, holding storage in RAID1 gives much higher performance than RAID5 or RAID6.  vilket är en direkt felaktighet
<andol> Barre: Ok, vad säger du om det konceptuella resonomanget då?
<antii> hmm
<antii> om man har två st 5.25 platser, räcker det med två sånnahär: http://www.datorbutiken.com/default.aspx?Product=6309035&UrlTag=Prisjakt för att få två hårddiskplatser?
<Barre> andol: håller fullständigt med, problemet jag ser ang. "molnet" är att leverantörerna försöker klämma in ALL data på samma typ av lagring, samma problem som jag ser på SAN-leverantörerna. Men han kör sitt blogginlägg från fel håll, det är ointressant för konsumenterna/kunderna vilken typ av raid och hur infrastrukturen ser ut. Det viktiga är hur jag som konsument/kund accessar lagringen...
<Barre> andol: så ett inlägg om CDMI vore mer av intresse...
<andol> Barre: Där CDMI står för?
<HeMan> antii: räcker bra
<Barre> andol: Cloud Data Management Interface http://www.snia.org/tech_activities/standards/curr_standards/cdmi/
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad har du nu retat upp dig på?
<HeMan> nått tips på var man köper billiga SSL-cert (dvs riktiga, inte "snakeoil")?
<andol> HeMan: rapidssl är hyfsat billiga
<Barre> bamsefar: inget :)
<antii> HeMan: tack
<andol> Ok, det här måste väl nästan vara dagens underdrift? :) http://twitter.com/safety/status/6621938491326464
<Barre> andol: :)
<barzam> hejsan kanalen
<Barre> but you never know.... någon gång kommmer det inte vara så, däför klickar jag alltid på såna länkar andol
<Barre> tjena barzam
<andol> Barre: Bra tänkt!
<coobra> hur safe är sshfs ?
<coobra> om man kör det hem och lyssnar mp3 ser admins det då ?
<barzam> de ser väl dataströmmen
<coobra> jo
<barzam> och vart du kopplar upp dig (IP)
<coobra> men inte att det är mp3 ?
<andol> Barre: Det här vart ju förövrigt en klockren uppföljning - http://twitter.com/delbius/status/6624802294988800
<barzam> nej men mängden data ser de
<Kim^J> coobra: Får ni inte lyssna på musik på jobbet?
<andol> coobra: Möjligtvis att de kan härleda det från genomsnittlig bandbredd etc.
<coobra> Kim^J:  inte mp3 iaf...
<Barre> andol: :)
<coobra> andol:  jo det kanske
<Kim^J> coobra: Oh? Varför inte? :S
<coobra> Kim^J:  jobbar innom kukkomunen  :p
<Kim^J> Ok
<andol> coobra: Visste inte att man inte fick lyssna på musik då man jobbade kommunalt?
<coobra> man får inte göra ett skit
<Kim^J> xD
<Kim^J> Inte ens jobba? :P
<HeMan> det bästa med att vara hemma sjuk är att man kan titta på screencasts om vim!
<Kim^J> Heh
<HeMan> vim är verkligen kraftfullt!
<HeMan> och med tanke på att det bara tar 8M ram så blir man imponerad
<Kim^J> Pfft!
<Kim^J> Mitt Vim drar 1.4GB ibland!
<Kim^J> Mer än Visual Studio!!!
<HeMan> men det är väl för att du editerar en 2.5GB fil? :-P
<kodein> vim stöder väl knappt såpass stora filer. det har ojmr lite svårt för det där med paging
<Kim^J> HeMan: Nä, 1.3GB fil var det =)
<HeMan> det är nog inga problem att få vim att dra mycke minne, men med en rätt bra config så drar den nästan inge minne
<Kim^J> HeMan: Den laddar in hela filen i RAM. :)
<HeMan> hehe, "Vim: Fångade dödlig signal TERM"
<HeMan> svenska ftw!
<Kim^J> Ouch :P
 * Kim^J ogillar översättningar såpass mycket att han kör alla program uteslutande på Svenska.
<barzam> som nåt slags självplågeri då eller?
<elias_> heh
<elias_> hej
<Kim^J> barzam: Äh blev fel ju!
<Kim^J> Jag kör alla program på Engelska xD
<Kim^J> Inte ett enda på Svenska skulle man kanske skrivit. :P
<barzam> Kim^J: jo jag misstänkte det, jag gör samma sak (enklare att googla felmeddelanden också)
<Kim^J> MYCKET =)
<HeMan> jag brukar byta till engelska och plocka ut felmeddelandet då
<Kim^J> Samt att jag hatar att mycket är 50/50 Engelska/översatt
<HeMan> jag bestämde mig för 7-8 år sedan att det var dax att börja köra på svenska
<Kim^J> Mycket hellre kör jag hela systemet 100% på ett språk.
<HeMan> nu börjar det vara rätt när 100% översatt
<HeMan> +a
<Kim^J> Inte dom programmen jag kör. :P
<Kim^J> Typ Office och Windows är det enda som är svenska... :P Resten är engelska.
<Kim^J> Lika bra att köra office och Windows på engelska också.  ^^
<HeMan> Kim^J: men det är ju för att du kör nått obskyrt os
<Kim^J> Not really, jag gissar att motsvarande verktyg jag använder i Linux-världen är 100% engelska också... :P
<HeMan> äh, du får väl lära dig att köra vim till allt istället
<Kim^J> Heh, vim är inte rätt verktyg och kommer aldrig bli det.
<HeMan> johodå
<Kim^J> Vim är en fruktansvärt kraftfull text-editor, men inte en IDE. :P
<HeMan> johodå
<Kim^J> Nope
<Barre> om inte vim är rätt verktyg så har du fel förutsättningar och krav ;P
<HeMan> du har bara inte hittat hur man använder det som en IDE
<HeMan> vad är det du
<HeMan> äsch
<HeMan> va
<HeMan> bannade enterknapp
<HeMan> Kim^J: vad är det du påstår saknas för att du skulle kunna använda vim som IDE?
<PontusOhman> Nån som har koll på Ph värde och sånt skit?!
<PontusOhman> pH*
<Kim^J> HeMan: Klass-översikt, klassdiagram, designer för web-UI, projekt-översikt, object-browser, SVN-integration, integration mot databaser.
<Kim^J> Är väl det jag kommer på så direkt.
<HeMan> Kim^J: klass-översikt kan du få med taglist
<Kim^J> Just ja, integration mot bygg-system.
<HeMan> även projekt-översikt
<Kim^J> HeMan: Jag kan se alla klasser grafiskt? ;)
<HeMan> Kim^J: umm, jag trodde man skrev kod som text
<Kim^J> Ja, koden är fortfarande text?
<HeMan> Kim^J: ja? vad vill du då ha grafiskt?
<Kim^J> När du kommer upp i +200 klasser är det ganska smutt att kunna se klasserna grafiskt, vad dom ärver, vilka metoder dom har, dokumentation, etc, utan att behöva gå till klassen.
<Kim^J> Samt att kunna se ovanstående för kod du inte själv har skrivit.
<HeMan> Kim^J: men det behöver du väl inte grafiskt, det går ju med text-träd
<HeMan> Kim^J: och det ska vim klara
<HeMan> Kim^J: och byggintegration har vim
<Kim^J> Går gör det väl, men det är fruktansvärt slött gentemot att presentera det grafiskt.
<Kim^J> HeMan: Även en debugger? ;)
<HeMan> slött? när blev text slöare än grafik?
<HeMan> Kim^J: pdb för python
<Kim^J> HeMan: Text är inte knappar, drop-down-listor, etc.
<Kim^J> Text är text.
<HeMan> Kim^J: men det fixas med fold-unfold osv
<HeMan> Kim^J: och navigera runt med tgb går oftast snabbare än att behöva flytta handen till musen hela tiden
<HeMan> så jag tror fortfarande på okunskap
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> Ingen av er kan vinna detta... Sluta istället. ;)
<martin__> Är det normalt att Apace äter 99% av CPU tiden, på bara 49 processer?
<HeMan> martin__: beror väl på vad du kör
<martin__> Vanlig lamp...
<martin__> Man kunde ställa in så att apache inte gör process för varje anslutning?
<HeMan> martin__: har du en massa ful-kod som körs i apaches moduler så är det nog inte ovanligt
<martin__> Har slagit på php cache, så den skall behålla kompilerad php kod
<HeMan> martin__: men apache i sig tar nog inte 99% utan din kod
<martin__> Min kod är phpbb och wordpress
<HeMan> martin__: då får du kolla igenom dom och se om det är nått där som är fel
<martin__> top - 10:43:07 up 4 days,  1:28,  2 users,  load average: 25.53, 21.48, 12.46
<martin__> Tasks: 146 total,  22 running, 123 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<martin__> Cpu(s): 94.9%us,  5.1%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<martin__> Mem:   1013656k total,   843812k used,   169844k free,    55040k buffers
<martin__> Swap:  2969592k total,    44108k used,  2925484k free,   300264k cache
<martin__> SÃ¥ ser det ut
<martin__> Vissligen är den ganska enkel propp i den burken.
<HeMan> martin__: använd pastebin för att klistra in längre texter
<martin__> ok
<HeMan> martin__: hur många sidträffar har du?
<HeMan> martin__: har phpbb och wordpress nån option för att cacha sina prylar?
<kodein> jodå
<Kim^J> HeMan: Tro mig, navigera runt med tangentbordet på samma sätt som jag navigerar runt med musen, det är stört omöjligt och kommer ta fruktansvärt lång tid.
<kodein> det finns sätt att cacha wordpress
<kodein> men titta på varnish.
<HeMan> martin__: heh, det ser ut som du har nått problem antingen med disk eller att du har på tok för mycke trafik
<HeMan> martin__: en last på 25 brukar indikera nått sånt
<HeMan> Kim^J: ok
<martin__> HeMan, har inte så mycket trafik.. Men burken körs inte på "vanlig" desktop maskin och singel Core Pentium 4..
<martin__> HeMan, Fel mej! Burken körs på vanlig desktop maskin med singel core Pentium 4
<HeMan> martin__: en sån ska orka med några 100 sidträffar i sekunden
<HeMan> martin__: om den är rätt inställd
<martin__> HeMan, då bör den klara lasten.
<kodein> mer än några hundra, skulle jag nog påstå
<Kim^J> Heh, hade man kört en riktig webplatform hade den matat ur sig flera tusen sidvisningar per sekund utan problem.
<Kim^J> kodein: PHP...
<kodein> Kim^J: även med pehåpe
<martin__> HeMan, det är alltså phpn koden som sinkar ner maskinen?
<HeMan> jepp, den hade orkat med vansinnigt mycke mer än några sidvisningar
<kodein> t.ex. <?php echo "lul" ?>
<HeMan> martin__: eller diskproblem
<martin__> Har följt exemplen finns som finns här : http://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.351157/sa-trimmar-du-din-webbserver--mysql-och-php/2
<Kim^J> xD
<martin__> Finns någon fri kompilator för PHP?
<Kim^J> Kollat slow-query-log?
<martin__> Nej!
<Kim^J> Nej, det finns enbart PHP's kompilator.
<bamsefar> Hiphop!
<Kim^J> (Ingen annan vill göra en kompilator för det skitspråket.)
<HeMan> martin__: kolla dmesg om det är nått läs/skrivfel på disken
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Iofs... ;)
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Fast det är mer en nödlösning för ett jävligt korkat chefs-beslut ;)
<bamsefar> :P
<bamsefar> Vad ska de göra annars då? Skriva om skiten?
<Kim^J> Lite som att sopa dammet under mattan, eller anställa 100 st Sharepoint-konsulter för valfri Sharepoint-site... ;)
<martin__> Nu är den ner på normal last ingen.. Verka vara någon top på dagen..  Skall förvisso flytta delar av sajten till en DL120..  Men vill tänker behålla den här maskinen som slav burk.
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Nu är det för sent givetvis, men man skulle aldrig kört PHP från första början då PHP är erkänt slö, icke-skalbar, slö, icke-skalbar och allmänt skräp.
<HeMan> martin__: vad sa den om disken?
<martin__> Ingenting! Disken mår bra.
<martin__> Dock är disken vanliga Desktop disk..
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Det vet jag inte om jag håller med dig om.
<Kim^J> Bara en disk? Ingen RAID1/0?
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Det är väl generellt utvecklare som suger, inte verktygen.
<Kim^J> bamsefar: PHP är inte bra, helt seriöst. Det är inte bra.
<HeMan> bamsefar: han fortsätter upprepa det om php, spelar ingen roll att bra kodare kan skriva bra saker i et
<Kim^J> Det går att skriva bra och fin kod, men den är fortfarande 10 gånger slöare än motsvarande kod i liknande plattformer.
<martin__> Kim^J, japp! Ingen RAID 1.. Flyger på bara en motor..Lite riskabelt.. Men har en begränsat budget. Har köpt in en DL120, tanken är att i den köra systemet på en SSID disk
<Kim^J> martin__: SSD?
<martin__> Kim^J, Ja..:-)
<kodein> nä, SSID. en trådlös disk.
<Kim^J> Och du vill ha minst RAID1 över två diskar.
<Kim^J> Gärna fyra diskar i RAID10.
<martin__> Kim^J, jag vet..  Har inte riktigt ekonomi till DL380 än..:-)
<Kim^J> DL120 kan väl ta flera diskar samt RAID1?
<martin__> Kim^J, jo! DL120 ta fyra 3,5:or.. Dock är raiden i DL120 inte 100% linux kompatibelt.. Fungera inte bra med ubuntu..
<Barre> martin__: kan du göra på en dl120 också, dock måste du ladda ner den proparitära delen av raid-chip och lägga in manuellt, eller köra mjukvaruraid
<Kim^J> martin__: Mjukvaru? :P
<martin__> Barre, men hur gör man det vid boot? Då måste modefiera USB stickan på lämpligt sätt.
<Kim^J> Dock konstigt att en server INTE är Linux-kompatibel... :S
<HeMan> det är väl "vanlig" promise-raid?
<martin__> Kim^J, den är linux kompatibel... Men den är inte linux komfortabel.. Så skulle vilja uttrycka mej.
<Kim^J> Ok
<Barre> martin__: du kan montera en annan sticka under installationen...
<martin__> Barre, får pröva det. Målet är köra VMWARE och sedan köra ubuntu , what even i olika instanser.. Men måste köpa lite mera minne först...
<martin__> Eller skall man göra XEN istället?
<Kim^J> Hur mycket minne planerar du att ha?
<martin__> 8 GB .. Bero lite vad det kostar..
<Kim^J> Ouch...
<Kim^J> Det är inte mycket.
<Kim^J> Du vill nog över 16GB minst.
<martin__> Moderkortet kan hantera 16 GB, så man kanske ha 16 GB.. Dock klara DL120 bara av en propp
<HeMan> martin__: kör KVM i stället
<HeMan> martin__: ...för xen
<martin__> HeMan, KVM är de som är inbyggt i kärnan?
<HeMan> martin__: jo
<HeMan> martin__: det kräver iofs hårdvaruvirtualisering
<HeMan> martin__: och inte alla intel har det
<martin__> HeMan, Vet du några man bra howto på KVM?
<martin__> HeMan, Den har intel tro jag ha det.
<Kim^J> HeMan: DL120 har troligtvis någon form av Xeon?
<martin__>  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3430  @ 2.40GHz
<martin__> Men räcker 4 kärnor?
<Kim^J> Ja
<HeMan> martin__: beror helt på vad du ska köra
<Barre> HeMan: både ja och nej, HP har en egen raid-stack, denna exekveras dock i host CPU i denna modell och den "bör" man köra
<HeMan> Barre: ungefär som promise, eller?
<martin__> HeMan, köra lite webserver..
<Kim^J> martin__: Har du tänkt köra databasen på samma dator?
 * speakman halkar in på ett bananskal, men skulle rekommendera Linux egna software RAID långt över de sniklösningar som finns i billiga servrar.
<Kim^J> martin__: Ett tips är, kör din databas i en egen virtuell maskin.
<martin__> Kim^J, ja! Till en början!.
<Kim^J> Så att det är lättare att separera ut databasen till en riktig maskin sen.
<Barre> HeMan: jo, med en skillnad. nämligen själva raid-stacken. Om du INTE kör HP's raidstack kan du inte flytta diskarna till ett riktigt raidkort från HP och köra vidare eftersom meta-data inte stämmer överens..
<HeMan> Barre: ah
<HakanS> nafallo: amelia: Vilka är op på #ubuntu-se-mote ?
<martin__> Tänkte ha SSD diskar för systemet.
<martin__> Sedan 2 st 2 TB Diskar i raid 0
<Kim^J> NEJ!
<martin__> raid 1-0
<Kim^J> NEJ NEJ NEJ!
<HeMan> Kim^J: huh? varför är det enklare då?
 * Barre håller med speakman 
<Kim^J> RAID1 MINST. Inte ensam RAID0.
<HeMan> Kim^J: om man bara planerar så är det lika enkelt om man kör det på samma maskin som på en annan
<Kim^J> HeMan: Svårare att fulkoda direkt mot lokalhost? :P
<martin__> Kim^J, RAID 1 ( Där diskarna speglar varandra.? )
<speakman> RAID0 sköter LVM2 bättre imo :)
<Nafallo> HakanS: sebastean PsySine UbuntuIrcCouncil CryingFreeman
<HeMan> Kim^J: ah! du menar att man ska tvinga in kunnskap, det kan vara en idé
<martin__> Finns någora bra GUI för  KVM?
<HeMan> martin__: virt-manager
<Kim^J> HeMan: Talar bara av erfarenhet... Vi har en app som någon smart idiot har kodat direkt mot localhost på... Och eh ja, det är mycket att ändra. :P
<martin__> HeMan, Få labba med det där under jul helgen.. Skulle vara riktigt najs! Att köra flera instanster för olika uppgifter
<Kim^J> Samt att man får det hela lite mer separerat redan från början. :)
<martin__> Cu8... Måste dra iväg nu..
<Kim^J> Samt att det speglar det man egentligen vill nå också... (En maskin per uppgift.)
<speakman> HeMan: (är fortfarande i hw-uppgraderingstankar) Är HyperThreading värt att använda om man kör många parallella gcc-processer, eller är det vettigast att slå av? Vad har HT egentligen för funktion?
<HeMan> då kan man köra en container i stället
<HeMan> speakman: i vissa laster kan du få ut lite mer kräm i processorn, men du måste nog testa dig fram till det
<HeMan> speakman: kör man bara heltal så är det nog minnesbandbredden som är flaskhalsen ändå
<vacum> gamla HT gjorde inte mycket gott men nu verkar det vara bättre
<speakman> HeMan: tror du, överlag, att minnesbandbredd är avgörande vid optimerande kompilering? Funderar på vilka minnen att köpa till...
<kodein> vacum: ja, det tycks som om de fått ner mängden cache-thrashing jämfört med p4-hyperthreadingen
<speakman> vacum: vad gör det egentligen? vad är fördelen?
<HeMan> speakman: jag har lite för lite erfarenhet att optimera för kompilering
<kodein> det ger dig två exekveringstrådar per kärna istället för en.
<speakman> vacum: hej förresten Thomas, lång tajm nå seen ;)
<kodein> så det handlar mest om lite mer optimerad context switching
<HeMan> HT är i stort sett två registeruppsättningar till en exekveringsenhet
<vacum> speakman: det vart det :-)
<speakman> HeMan: oki, men om man ser det från disk caching-perspektiv?
<speakman> HeMan: aha, så HT ger i princip dubbla mängden register? den försöker inte context-switcha själv mellan de befintliga eller något?
<HeMan> speakman: njae, den uppträder ju som en core för os'et så den gör context-switch mot den
 * speakman står fortfarande och stampar över vad man ska köpa för processorer. Dual six core Xeon är ju fortfarande trevligt, men kostnaden lär inte bli populärt.
<speakman> HeMan: jo men om varje hypertråd får egna register (fysiskt!) så ser man så klart en stor fördel.
<HeMan> speakman: kolla om någon gjort en benchmark mellan olika processorer med din (ungefärliga) last
<HeMan> hihi, denna var kul, http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/11/counting_useless_machine.html
<Kim^J> xD
<HeMan> det är nästan som att säga PHP till Kim^J, det kommer inget vettigt ut av det som följer... :-P
<tobzi> Halloj, Undrar om någon kan hjälpa mig, Jag installerade nya drivrutiner till mitt ATI kort. nu har jag 2 stycken Ati cataclyst drivisar tror jag och nu funkar inte grafiken och Xorg verkar ha hängt sig. jag e nybörjare :P
<Kim^J> Nä, finns MÅNGA MYCKET BÄTTRE språk.
<HeMan> Kim^J: 3
<Kim^J> 3?
<HeMan> Kim^J: nån måste ju uppdatera räknaren på locket... :)
<barzam> tobzi: vad händer när du startar datorn?
<Kim^J> HeMan: xD
<HeMan> Kim^J: när nu lådan blev triggad...
<coobra> fan finns det inet apt-get till fish i irssi
<tobzi> barzam: den bootar normalt men när jag kommer in i Ubuntu 10.10 så har jag "timglaset" nonstop på min mus och CPU ligger på 60% hela tiden, jag kan inte höger klicka på skrivbordet,
<speakman> frågan är väl vad som defineras "bra". Jag är överförtjust i Django för webbutveckling, men när det kommer till webbhotell så är man sällan välkommen
<HeMan> speakman: finns det inte så man kan köra django på google apps?
<speakman> Så det har fått blivit Drupal istället för enkelhetens skull. Men är man bortskämt med Django så är det jobbigt.
<tobzi> barzam: allt detta hände när jag gick in på Ati hemsida och hämtade ner och installerade nya Drivisar
<speakman> HeMan: man kan ju skriva det för Google App Engine. Dom hade ett grundläggande stöd för en tidig version av Django, men det verkar inte hängt med på länge.
<speakman> HeMan: hela ORM-biten saknas ju inte minst eftersom GAE inte har relationsdatabaser.
<HeMan> speakman: ok, jag kollade bara för länge sedan
<HeMan> speakman: det slutade med att jag kör en VPS
<tobzi> Jag kan häller inte boota up med LiveUSB den fastnar när Ubuntu startar och hängersig och skärmen ser ut som man har tagit LSD haha
<speakman> HeMan: det är en lösning, men inte särskilt skoj för mindre föreningar som i princip helt saknar tillgångar :)
<HeMan> speakman: ne jag håller med
<Kim^J> Django är mer åt samma håll som ASP.NET/J2EE... Vilket är krångligare att sätta upp, men det ger mycket mer tillbaka sen.
<HeMan> speakman: jag är ju inloggad varje dag på maskinen och kollar över den, skulle jag ta betalt för allt det så blir det dyrt
<Kim^J> speakman: Django you say, något mer önskemål? ;)
<tobzi> Xorg andväner 5% Cpu non stop och sedan kommer gnome-session på 4,5% dom står helt stilla
<Kim^J> speakman: För en mindre förening, är 100kr/mån för dyrt?
 * Kim^J jobbar på en affärsidé! xD
<tobzi> Hmm
<tobzi> Jag kör UpdateManager och får
<tobzi> You have 1 broken package on your system!
<tobzi> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<tobzi> Hur löser jag det? kanske det e problemet
<tobzi> aha
<tobzi> fglrx
<barzam> prova att köra "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade" i terminalen, och posta felmeddelandet här
<speakman> Kim^J: till en början förmodligen, eftersom hemsidan oftast behövs för att samla medlemmar som sedan betalar medlemsavgift. 1200:- per år kan vara tufft ibland. En del suckar över One.coms 30kr/månad, så det är svårt att säga. Om du redan har webbhotell så varför inte prova?
<PontusOhman> Kim^J: > Jag flyttade över ALLA mina domäner från One.com till Binero och betalar hellre för deras paket som är tusen ggr bättre än sketna One.com som jämt och ständigt har strul, dålig responstid osv osv
<speakman> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade | pastebinit 2>&1
<Kim^J> speakman: Ok, iaf, jag och en polare ska starta ett eget företag och då är småföretag mycket i fokus, men även ett paket för föreningar kan vara en idé, då skulle vi i sådana fall kunna sköta allt, dvs domän, hosting samt ett eget CMS.
<speakman> PontusOhman: det gör nog alla som har råd - men det gällde väldigt små föreningar.
<tobzi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.780-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<tobzi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tobzi> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<tobzi> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fglrx-amdcccle:
<tobzi>  fglrx-amdcccle depends on fglrx; however:
<tobzi>   Package fglrx is not installed.
<tobzi> dpkg: error processing fglrx-amdcccle (--configure):
<tobzi>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tobzi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kim^J> FEL!
<tobzi>  fglrx-amdcccle
<tobzi> ups
<speakman> Kim^J: föreningsbiten kan ju vara ren goodwill om inte annat. Och profilerar ni er duktigt som ett bra alternativ för RoR och Django så kan ni ju få en rätt stor marknad där. Jag tror det är halvtomt på det området.
<Kim^J> speakman: Och givetvis kommer vi inte ha vår server hos oss själva, utan någon större co-lo. :P
<Kim^J> speakman: Problemet med goodwill i vårt fall är att vi för nuvarande inte har råd med något sånt...
<speakman> ni kanske snarare inte har råd att inte ha goodwill
<Kim^J> Eh?
<speakman> det jag menar är att ni inte nödvändigtvis behöver profitera på föreningslösningarna, men iallafall se till att det går runt. Resten är goodwill.
<Kim^J> Ja det funkar.
<Kim^J> Så länge vi kan täcka våra omkostnader för att hosta det är det lugnt.
<speakman> (föreningar är ingen stark ekonomisk kundgrupp, men att ha föreningslösningar (hårt villkorade om man så vill) ger goodwill som sedan ger riktiga kunder)
<speakman> många professionella hjälper ju till i föreningarna, och det är en chans för er att bli upptäckta. Sköter ni er bra så kommer de som hjälpt föreningen att återkomma med större projekt som då ligger på ordinarie taxa.
<Kim^J> Nej givetvis är inte målet att tjäna pengar på dom så sett... Men får vi det att gå runt med en sån lösning så är det ett bra kontaktnät som du säger. :)
<Kim^J> Samt att då har vi något att visa upp för kunder... xd
<Kim^J> speakman: Brukar föreningar ha org-nr och sånt?
<speakman> http://www.deck.cc/django_1.2_on_google_app_engine.html
<speakman> Kim^J: ja, de flesta som omsätter lite pengar har det.
<PontusOhman> speakman: > Förstår det :) Men jag driftar tex en hemsida för ett byalag som har väldigt små medel... Först låg de hos One.com men sen flyttade jag över dem till mitt konto hos Binero! Blir samma kostnad, men de får en mycket stabilare host :)
<speakman> PontusOhman: erkänner att jag är dåligt uppdaterad på priser, men vad kostar det hos Binero nu för tiden?
<HakanS> nafallo: Är det mycket jobb att lägga in fler op för #ubuntu-se-mote ?
<HakanS> nafallo: Tänkte inför mötet på onsdag.
<speakman> Kim^J: ska föreningen ha ett bankkonto så måste de ha org.nr. Mindre föreningar än så är nog inte intresserad av hosting om jag finge gissa.
<Nafallo> HakanS: som du ser ar jag inte op dar, sa kan inte gora nagot sjalv.
<HakanS> nafallo: OK. Får ta kontakt med CryingFreeman då.
<PontusOhman> speakman: Jag reggade mig då de kostade 365 kr för ett år :) Men de billigaste med 2 Tb trafik /månad går väl lös på 800-900 kr /år :)
<PontusOhman> + domänen då :)
<PontusOhman> Trots att One.com säger att de har obegränsad trafik så är det rent ljug! Kommer du upp i en viss mängd så fimpar de ditt konto utan att ens meddela dig =/
<speakman> PontusOhman: tack för info, i mitt aktuella fall har vi bara reggat domän och nyttjat loopias gratis dns-tjänst så länge.
<bamsefar> Barre: Vaken?
<Barre> bamsefar: njea...
<Barre> ska på lunch alldeles strax
<bamsefar> Barre: Stora SSD:er, vad vill man köpa?
<bamsefar> Barre: Alternativt, säljer ni OCZ Revodrive och har 480GB-varianten i lager?
<HeMan> bamsefar: Viking har rätt bra SSD'er
<bamsefar> Okej
<speakman> Intel brukar väl vara rätt säkra köp?
<Barre> bamsefar: jag har för dålig erfarenhet av ssd i servers... vi har OCZ Revodrive men vi har INTE marknadens bästa priser O.o faktum är att om jag skulle köpa en så hade jag inte handlat av oss :/
<speakman> Barre: var jobbar du?
<Barre> speakman: hehe... vadårå?
<speakman> Barre: bra fråga, det pratas som om de andra visste :)
<HeMan> speakman: intel har (i alla fall i gamla generationen) haft sjunkande prestanda
<speakman> tänkte om det var på några av de större ställena. Men då får du nog huka dig. :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag behöver handla idag helst. ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Så om du har 2st 480GB i lager så sjung ut. ;)
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Dustin? :P
<Kim^J> Eller dom kanske inte har dom?
<Barre> bamsefar: vi har inget eget lager, men låt mig kolla distarna.... ett ögonlock....
<bamsefar> Barre: Antar att ni handlar av ingram? Vår vanliga hårdvarupimp har inga, antar att ni har samma dist.
<speakman> Om man tittar på XEON-processorer; hur 17 ska man veta vilken man ska sikta in sig på? Hittar ingen logik i deras modellsättning.
<HeMan> speakman: välkommen till Intels underbara värld!
<Kim^J> HeMan: AMD är inte direkt bättre. ;)
<HeMan> Kim^J: välkommen till marknadsföringens underbara värld!
<speakman> Jag funderar också på om inte en dual phenom kanske ger mer bang for the buck?
<Barre> bamsefar: vi har åtta distar i vårat system
<speakman> men det verkar inte finnas många dual phenom moderkort
<bamsefar> Barre: Coolt
<Kim^J> Servrar startar segt....
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Ja?
<HeMan> Kim^J: det är därför man bara ska ha virtuella, inga fysiska! :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Lever inte du på att sälja fysiska servrar?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jepp!
<HeMan> bamsefar: eller rättare sagt, jag lever på att sälja mig...
<bamsefar> HeMan: H*ra
<bamsefar> ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: jepp!
<bamsefar> Barre: Vi kollar vidare efter lunch?
<Barre> bamsefar: ingen 480GB. :/
<Barre> bamsefar: 1st 120GB 1st 240GB samt en 50GB i lager
<bamsefar> Barre: Okej
<bamsefar> Ingen ledtid på 480GB?
<bamsefar> Verkar ju inte finnas att få tag på nånstans.
<HeMan> Barre: svänger du förbi med lunch till mig med? /me hemma sjuk
<bamsefar> Barre: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010462706.aspx <-- Vad tror vi om sådana?
<Barre> HeMan: stackare.... är dock på fel sida av stan :P
<Barre> bamsefar: har för lite erfarenhet för att uttala mig :/
<HeMan> Barre: antog det
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag behöver ssd-storage till ett projekt som går live om 2 veckor. :(
<HeMan> bamsefar: du vill nog ha minst eMLC
<bamsefar> HeMan: Okej?
<bamsefar> Whatis ?
<bamsefar> Det gör inget om de inte håller mer än nåt år. :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: mer checksummor
<bamsefar> Och jag ska skriva väldigt lite till dem.
<Barre> bamsefar: jag antar att du ljuger lite när du säger så (även om du inte uppfattar det som du ljuger ;P). Det du vill säga är att du behöver grymt snabb IOPS, och read IOPS är viktigare är write till rimlig kostnad för ett projekt som går live inom 2 veckor ;)
<bamsefar> Ja, precis.
<Barre> HeMan: ett tricks är att bara förmatera/paritonera 50% av SSD-Disken så "får" du mycket utrymmer för wearing
<HeMan> MLC har lagrar fler "bitar" per lagringsenhet så risken att dom blir dåliga är högre
<speakman> Barre: RevoDrive x2 ?
<bamsefar> speakman: De finns inte att få tag på.
<Barre> speakman: ?
<speakman> finns 100GB på Webhallen
<HeMan> Barre: vet disken att man bara partitionerat en del av den?
<Barre> HeMan: jupps
<HeMan> Barre: om jag kör en LVM direkt på disken?
<bamsefar> speakman: Jag behöver 500GB
<speakman> 5st http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/122894-ocz_100gb_revodrive_x2_pci-e_4x
<Barre> HeMan: nej
<speakman> :)
<Barre> lunch
<speakman> vad är fördelen med registrerade minnen?
<bamsefar> speakman: Men de är för små
<speakman> bamsefar: okidoke
<speakman> 5st stripade hade ju iofs gett rätt storlek
<HeMan> speakman: och dessutom 5 ggr prestandan!
<bamsefar> Men inte i 1U.
<HeMan> bamsefar: johodå, http://southpole.se/solutions.php?category=valueservers&id=10633
<speakman> HeMan: nästan så man kan aktivera XIP och skippa RAM helt snart... :)
<HeMan> speakman: :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hur får du i 5st pci-ekort i den?
<HeMan> jag skulle vilja ha en SSD som tar en minnesplats som man kan köra som ett MTD-minne
<HeMan> bamsefar: ah, jag läste bara halva konversationen...
<HeMan> bamsefar: vad ska du ha för nät på maskinen?
<HeMan> bamsefar: tänkte om det var värt att gå upp till fler diskar
<bamsefar> HeMan: 2xGE
<HeMan> bamsefar: då klarar du dig med en ssd
<bamsefar> HeMan: Men burkarna är sånna supermicro pytte-diskar.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Okej, coolt.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Så random tillräckligt stor SSD funkar?
<HeMan> bamsefar: njae, snabbb random tillräckligt stor SSD
<HeMan> bamsefar: Intel har tappat prestanda över tid till exempel
<speakman> glöm inte en http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/123458-hi-fun_hi-hat-dark_blu-red-bla-rod nu i dessa tider
<bamsefar> HeMan: Okej
<bamsefar> HeMan: Har du några tips på ssd?
<bamsefar> http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010462706.aspx <-- SÃ¥n hade funkat t.ex. ?
<bamsefar> 260MB/s är ju > 1.5G
<antii> billig
<HeMan> bamsefar: alla nya med Sandforce 1500-chipset
<bamsefar> HeMan: Okej, such as?
<HeMan> bamsefar: eller 2500/2600 chipset
<bamsefar> Om du kan ge mig några specifika produkter vore det awesome.
<HeMan> bamsefar: dom enda jag vet om är Viking
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> HeMan: De verkar ju bara ha tok-döds-enterprise diskar ju.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jepp
<HeMan> bamsefar: OCZ verkar också ha Sandforce 1500
<larsemil> vem köper ni https cert av?
<Calyp> http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/Gallo_report_vote_campaign
<PontusOhman> larsemil: INTE Verisign iaf :)
<PontusOhman> Eller va det nu heter
<PontusOhman> Värre tomtar får man ju leta efter
<haaga> Hallå. Finns det några fördelar att köra UEC gentemot en vmware-miljö?
<Kim^J> HeMan: Det är en virtuell server... :P
<HakanS> amelia: Hur går det med fadder-sidan?
<HakanS> !
<bamsefar> HeMan: PÃ¥ vilka serier?
 * Kim^J är ledsen.
 * Kim^J måste leka med servrar igen.
<Kim^J> Usch!
<Kim^J> Jag vill koda! >-<
<Kim^J> >_<
<speakman> jag också. inte buggfixa.
<speakman> eller en värre just nu; buggleta
<bamsefar> http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010329070.aspx <-- Är det där en rimlig budget-SSD?
<bamsefar> Finns det snabbare för samma pengar?
<speakman> hur är det med grafikkort; kan man köra dessa på x8-platser om man inte är angelägen om extrem hastighet?
<speakman> är lur på http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010520655.aspx men måste ha två grafikkort...
<Fogge> Budget-SSD: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/113022-ocz_120gb_vertex_2_e_series_sata_ii_2.5
<Fogge> 120 gig för 2050:-
<bamsefar> HeMan, barre: Jag fyller 1.5Gbps med en Intel X25-M ?
<speakman> bamsefar: teoretiskt...
<bamsefar> Cool
<bamsefar> Jag har stora filer jag ska putta ut på nätverket.
<bamsefar> Och 24GB RAM för cache. :)
<Kim^J> speakman: Det är 0 skillnad i dagens läge på 16x och 8x.
<speakman> men går ett grafikkort ner i slotten då?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Min X25-M G2 toppar på ca 280MB/s läs
<Kim^J> speakman: Det där kommer inte fungera, det är inte 16x kompatibla 8x.
<Kim^J> Dvs den fysiska storleken skiljer sig.
<speakman> ok?
<speakman> så med det där moderkortet så kan jag bara ha ett grafikkort
<speakman> ?
<Kim^J> Ja
<Kim^J> Tror inte det finns grafikkort som passar i x8-slotsen.
<Kim^J> http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010331649.aspx
<Kim^J> =)
<Barre> bamsefar: det beror på... vilken typ av IO??? Om du pratar skrivningnar så är det någon stans 0,5->0.9 Gbps
<Barre> bamsefar: teoretiskt
<speakman> Kim^J: det senare har 16x?
<Barre> bamsefar: baserat på huvudräkning :)
<speakman> fyra stycken? :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Nej nej, läs.
<Kim^J> speakman: Ja =)
<speakman> Kim^J: jag hade helt missat det där moderkortet. men nu vet jag vilket det får bli :D
<Kim^J> speakman: xD
<Barre> bamsefar: läs vad? jag läste : 13:21 < bamsefar> HeMan, barre: Jag fyller 1.5Gbps med en Intel X25-M ?
<Kim^J> speakman: Notera dock, det är en udda form-faktor på kortet. Inte E-ATX utan SSI EEB (Vad det nu är... :S)
<Barre> bamsefar: och det var det jag svarade på :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Läs-iops altså. :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Inte skriv. :)
<speakman> Kim^J: glädjedödare :P (hade förhoppningar att behålla mitt nuvarande chassi)
<Barre> bamsefar: hahahaha...... ja ha.....
<bamsefar> Haha, fan vilket missförstånd. :D
<Kim^J> speakman: Kolla Komplett också.
<Barre> bamsefar: då är det nog inga problem att fylla 1.5Gbps
<bamsefar> Barre: Coolt
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag får nog bjussa på lite film snart, har snyltat mycket på dina kunskaper nu. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: får det till mellan 1.8->2.5Gbps i huvudräkningsfallet
<Kim^J> speakman: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=448676
<bamsefar> Ok
<Kim^J> speakman: Det har tolv RAM-portar :D
<bamsefar> Barre: Kolla /query
<HakanS> INFO "ubuntu-se-mote
<HakanS> INFO #ubuntu-se-mote
<speakman> Kim^J: vad är registrerat kontro oregistrerat minne?
<HeMan> speakman: reg mem kallas ibland buffrat minne, den har en buffer mellan minnet och bussen
<HeMan> speakman: det gör att minneskontrollern inte belastas lika hårt vid läsning och skrivning
<speakman> åfan.. men måste man ha reg-minnen på t.ex. xeon-moderkort?
<HeMan> kommer inte ihåg
<nucc33> någon av er som kör compiz med dual displays?
<nucc33> jag stör mig på att jag får 8 sidor av boxen bara för att jag har dual displays
<nucc33> jag vill ju bara ha 4
<Kim^J> Är inte det som är grejjen, grejjen är ECC RAM vs vanligt RAM, det är extra skydd mot datakorruption iirc
<HeMan> jo, och jag tror att alla ECC-minnen också är reg
<speakman> nucc33: jag tror man kan välja det i inställningarna. Jag hade två boxar med fyra sidor, en på varje skärm, på den tiden jag körde compiz.
<speakman> undra om det skiljer mycket mellan CL7 och CL9?
<Barre> 2 :P
<speakman> iom att det är workstation och inte server så känns det som det går lika bra med oregg minnen? det har ju liksom funkar hittills i 20 år eller nått...
<nucc33> speakman, jag hittade, "one big box"
<speakman> nucc33: ;)
<nucc33> speakman, vad kör du istället?
<speakman> nucc33: xmonad
<nucc33> bättre?
<speakman> extremt
<HeMan> Haskell!
<HeMan> xmonad är skrivet i Haskell
<speakman> jepp
<nucc33> skall jag byta till det tycker du?
<nucc33> jag har kört gnome i 3 dagar.. :)
<Ulthwen> nucc33: Du kan alltid installera och prova. Går ju att köra xmonad och Gnome parallellt medans man utvärderar
<Ulthwen> tyckte xmonad var trevligt, men inte riktigt för mig
<nucc33> ah, det är en egen xwindows?
<Ulthwen> du väljer vid inloggningen vilken session du ska köra
<speakman> beror väl som vanligt helt på vad man sysslar med
<Ulthwen> men skaffa en bild för shortcuts först
<speakman> sitter man i GIMP 90% av tiden så skulle jag nog inte rekommendera det.
<Ulthwen> http://haskell.org/sitewiki/images/b/b8/Xmbindings.png
<Ulthwen> hjälpte oerhört
<speakman> Ulthwen: man kan (och bör kanske börja med) köra Xmonad som window manager till Gnome.
<Ulthwen> kunde man kombinera xmonad, men nån typ av docka för viktiga saker så skulle jag nog byta
<nucc33> jag jobbar med asterisk och openser
<nucc33> håller med med telefoni
<Ulthwen> det kanske går, men jag orkade inte utforska det då
<nucc33> rdp anslutningar är jag också beroende av (för att komma åt exchange)
<speakman> Ulthwen: jag tror du kan fixa det m.h.a. LayoutHooks eller ManagementHooks eller något sånt.
<speakman> Ungefär såsom den hanterar statusbars idag.
<Ulthwen> ska googla på det. Skulle vilja ha en grafiskt statusbar på ena sidan istället för den textbaserade längst upp på skärmen som var standard
<speakman> #xmonad ;)
<Ulthwen> hittade iofs ingen lösning
<Ulthwen> men det här är mitt klagomål också
<Ulthwen> http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/xmonad/2007-May/000179.html
<speakman> Så här kan det se ut under Gnome: http://uhsure.com/xmonad-log-applet.jpg
<nucc33> men vad vinner man med xmonad
<nucc33> jag fattar inte riktigt vad det är?
<Ulthwen> hur får man den där grafiska statusbaren? Den ingår inte som default iaf
<nucc33> en fönsterhanterare?
<speakman> Ulthwen: det är ju gnomes
<speakman> nucc33: exakt, en fönsterhanterare
<nucc33> men jag tycker inte den är direkt snygg?
<speakman> nucc33: som "get things done" istället för att plippa och flippa och snurrar boxar på skärmen :)
<nucc33> :-)
<Ulthwen> ah, ok, nu förstår jag
<Ulthwen> hmm
<nucc33> speakman, jag jobbar med remote support på kunder, jag har typ 4 uppkopplingar aktiv, då är det najs att ha en på varje skärm
<speakman> Ulthwen: det följer med en gnomeConfig i Xmonad. Och du kör Xmonad under Gnome. Så allt fungerar som vanligt fast med Xmonad som hanterar fönstren istället för metacity
<speakman> nucc33: Om du arbetar mestadels med råttor (musen) så kanske inte Xmonad är så mycket för dig.
<nucc33> okej, då stannar jag i "metacity"
<nucc33> och byter när jag är redo
<nucc33> :P
<speakman> Men själv har man 100 terminalfönster öppna och flyttar inte gärna högerarmen från tangentbordet i onödan och då är Xmonad helt överläset
<nucc33> det gör inte jag heller, men jag byter ju sida med ctrl+alt+höger
<speakman> tyvärr klarar inte Xmonad fyra skärmar out-of-the-box så för att nyttja den fjärde får jag flytta in fönstren med musen just nu. Förrutom de som jag skrivit som regel att de ska öppnas där.
<speakman> nucc33: det är själva hanteringen av fönster som är intressant. Sök på "tiling window manager"
<speakman> Ulthwen: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gnome
<Ulthwen> speakman: tack, ska läsa
<Ulthwen> men tror inte det går ihop med Awant
<Ulthwen> och vill inte ha tillbaka default gnome inställningarna
<Ulthwen> ska bli intressant
<nucc33> fan jag fryser om händerna, borde marknadföra en liten fläkt som blåser över tangentbordet
<speakman> nucc33: eller uppvärmda tangenter?
<Ulthwen> uppvärmd usb-musmatta ftw
<Ulthwen> om det nu finns
<Ulthwen> men det utgår jag ifrån
<nucc33> jag använder inte musen så mycket
<nucc33> bättre med uppvärmt tangentbord
<Ulthwen> då är det som speakman säger
<Ulthwen> uppvärmda tangenter som gäller
<HeMan> nucc33: det finns usb-värmda vantar
<nucc33> smidigt? :-)
<speakman> Kanske en feature i nästa Xmonad? Vem vet... :)
<HeMan> nucc33: det är "avklippta" vantar så fingerspetsarna kommer fram
<speakman> Ett konvektorelement gör ju inte ont annars..
<Ulthwen> http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/23/heated-keyboard-keeps-fingers-toasty-whilst-typing/
<speakman> eller betala elräkningen? :)
<HeMan> eller så skulle man kunna fylla händerna med varmt blod som pumpar runt!
<kodein> man skulle kanske titta på ett par linerhandskar nu till vintern, ja...
<speakman> HeMan: btw, kör PAE nu så jag kan accessa hela 4GB minnet (tidigare 2,5GB p.g.a. dubbla grafikkort). Ska bli spännande å se hur mycket det skiljer sig vid kompilering.
<HeMan> speakman: ah!
<Ulthwen> xmonad Desktop Environment Integration ser ju bra ut. Ska prova, men det får nog bli datorn hemma först...
<speakman> Ulthwen: så här ser min xmonad.hs ut: http://pastebin.com/bmchfjKs
<Ulthwen> speakman: tack
<HeMan> så otroligt trevligt det är med Last.fm direkt i Squeezeboxen!
<antii> HeMan: ! D:
<nucc33> att det ska vara sådana jävla problem med pidgin cert
 * larsemil sätter på musikvideon på babblarna.se och får lite dator ifred...
<Coffe> kan man med tar . få den att ta en mapp , men inte symboliska länkar ?
<kodein> det är svjv default?
<kodein> det är väl om man _vill_ att den ska följa symlänkar som man får säga till (med -h)
<vacum> behöver någon live-CD där jag kan klona diskar
<jolaren> vacum: gparted live disc?
<bamsefar> vacum: De flesta distros har dd.
<vacum> men DD hanterar inte olika diskstorlekar m.m.
<vacum> skall vålda in en installation till en annan burk
<bamsefar> Då ska du väl inte klona?
<bamsefar> Det är väl bara att ta en större disk, dd:a och vara nöjd.
<vacum> kan vara så att nya är mindre
<vacum> måste vara nått som förstår sig på filsystemets innehåll
<vacum> clonezilla får det bli
<cHarNe2> jag har en tex-fil, hur får jag det till pdf? vet inte vilket program jag ska använda
<Haffe> Förslagsvis med pdftex
<cHarNe2> Haffe: hittar inte det med apt-get
<cHarNe2> Haffe: installerar nått texlive nu
<nucc33> apt-get install gpdftext
<cHarNe2> nucc33: låter som gnome, jag kör headless
<nucc33> ah, jo det är gnome
<cHarNe2> nee, det funkar inte, ställer massa frågor som jag inte vet vad jag ska svara på
<Haffe> cHarNe2: Du vill nog ha texlive-base
<cHarNe2> Haffe: var faktiskt den som jag installerade :P
<Haffe> Tusan vad jagh ar blivit hungrig.
<johanbr> cHarNe2, pdflatex filnamn.tex
<HakanS> amelia: Är du här?
<Philip5> tjena vulfgar
<Philip5> inte var dag man ser dig här :)
<vulfgar> Philip5: Halloj! jag måste ju träna lite, vi har möte på onsdag. :P
<Philip5> hehe, ja för det är ju svårt det här så man måste träna lite :D
<vulfgar> Philip5: När man nått min mogna ålder så är det mycket som är svårt. :P
<Philip5> är det så pass alltså
<vulfgar> Fast egentligen är det väl mest ovana
<LaoTzu> Så hur fungerar det här då?
<Philip5> LaoTzu: det är bara att chatta på
<vulfgar> LaoTzu: Gå in på ubuntu-se-mote oxå
<Philip5> är det möte nu eller?
<vulfgar> Nej, på onsdag kl 20 i möteskanalen
<LaoTzu> Hur då
<LaoTzu> ?
<vulfgar> Det borde väl in på topic här oxå egentligen
<Philip5> aha
<HakanS> Hoppa in för provmöte
<vulfgar> LaoTzu: vad använder du för prog till detta?
<LaoTzu> Pidgin
<Philip5> LaoTzu: /join #ubuntu-se-mote
<Philip5> LaoTzu: om du inte har en funktion i ditt program föra att ansluta till kanaler
<vulfgar> HakanS: Nu lyckades du kicka mej, din rackare ;)
<Philip5> vulfgar: bara att gå in igen
<vulfgar> Ahh, nån som man kan lita på ;D
<vulfgar> Asch, kommer inte in igen på möteskanalen. :P
<LaoTzu> Har han bannat dig? :P
<vulfgar> Det är för att testa hur man gör :)
<vulfgar> Jag är frivillig försökskanin
<LaoTzu> Jo, jag gissade det.
<HakanS> vulfgar: Kan du gå in igen?
<Philip5> vulfgar: det borde gå för du var kickad och inte bannad
<vulfgar> Lyckas inte skriva nåt, men håller på o testar hela tiden
<vulfgar> måste jag gå ur chatten och sen in igen?
<movinthex> Finns en lista över alla serverhostar i Stockholm?
<m1rage> jaha det var ju moget :)
<movinthex> Vad är moget?
<HakanS> m1rage: Kan du försöka gå in igen på möteskanalen?
<m1rage> funkar inte
<m1rage> movinthex: blev utsparkad från ubuntu-se-mote
<m1rage> vi testar lite inför onsdagens möte
<amelia> movinthex: det finns nog inte nej.
<HakanS> m1rage: Prova nu.
<amelia> movinthex: letar du efter något speciellt? jag har hyffsad koll på just sthlm.
<movinthex> Jo, det kan man säga... I princip ett alternativ till PRQ, fast minus inkompetensen.
<coobra> movinthex: finns jumassor
<larsemil_> movinthex: är inte grejen med prq just att de har en prissättning som matchar kompetensen?
<movinthex> Tycker att PRQ har jävligt dyra priser om man jämför.
<bamsefar> Någon som vet vart jag får tag på en _stor_ lista med städer?
<movinthex> I alla fall internationellt. De ligger otroligt högt då.
<amelia> movinthex: PRQ har billiga priser.
<coobra> kompetensen finns mer en vad ni som kunder behöver... mer att dom inte bryr sig :p
<movinthex> bamsefar: Fanns någon officiell statlig statistiksajt... fast otroligt dåligt gränssnitt. Hittade via svenska Wikipedia en gång.
<bamsefar> Jag vill ha hela världen typ.
<amelia> movinthex: men kanske bahnhof kan vara ett alternativ?
<movinthex> Jaha... världen...
<movinthex> Bahnhof verkar mer slänga pengar på inredning av sitt jävla bergrum... och verkar bara erbjuda Ubuntu som OS. =S
<amelia> movinthex: är det VPS eller serverhosting du letar efter?
<movinthex> Dessutom ännu mindre datatrafik än PRQ (300 istället för 500 GB... 3000 är annars rätt normalt). Hyrd fysisk server.
<amelia> movinthex: alltså har du egen server som du vill ha någonstans eller bara ha en virtuell maskin hos någon?
<movinthex> VPS funkar aldrig. De har alltid en massa problem.
<bamsefar> movinthex: Du kan ju inte jämföra prq med bahnhof.
<amelia> movinthex: bahnhof är ju lite seriösare än PRQ och riktar sig framför allt mot företag..
<larsemil_> movinthex: jag kör alla mina servrar virtuellt, aldrig problem
<movinthex> Antar att ditt OS inte är FreeBSD? Verkar vara extra problem med just det i VMs.
<kodein> virtuellt är rätt smärtfritt enligt min erf.
<larsemil_> movinthex: har freebsd på en server också och den har rullat fint några månader
<amelia> movinthex: du kan ju få andra alternativ hos bahnhof för en engångskostnad
<movinthex> Hmm... kollar på Bahnhof nu igen...
<movinthex> De vet att ta betalt, om man säger så. Speciellt för IP-adresser.
<amelia> movinthex: annars kan du titta på www.axbyte.se, de verkar billiga men vet inte hur seriösa de är. själv har jag dissat dem.
<amelia> movinthex: annars kan du alltid begära lite offerter från telecity, ip-only, interxion och sådär så kanske de priser du får från bahnhof känns lite bättre.
<movinthex> =/
<movinthex> Man måste vara miljonär för det här... nästan.
 * larsemil_ får nog mitt /24 imorgon!
<amelia> movinthex: ja, är du förvånad? det är ju inte direkt tjänster som är tänkta till privatpersoner.
<movinthex> Få mig inte ens att börja ang. /24 och det... Visserligen ogillar jag skarpt IPv6, men var det verkligen nödvändigt att dela upp IPv4 på ett så krångligt vis?
<movinthex> amelia: Både förvånad och inte förvånad, kan man säga.
<larsemil> movinthex: krångligt?
<movinthex> Mm... krångligt. Kan tänka mig att även bland nördar är det få som fattar hur CIDR funkar.
<amelia> movinthex: sen kan du ju räkna på vad det kostar att driva en server med kyla, el, hyra o.s.v. så är priserna inte längre så orimliga
<movinthex> Jo... visst... egentligen är det ju inte dyrt, men det blir dyrt beroende på ens situation.
<movinthex> Om man har pengarna och bara ogillar att skiljas från dem är det ju en annan sak.
<movinthex> Undrar vad Bahnhof menar med "officiell" IP-adress.
<amelia> movinthex: publik antagligen.
<movinthex> Till skillnad från vadå?
<movinthex> Intern? :P
<Oakleaf> Hej jag har problem med fläkten till min acer one. Det finns något som heter acerhdf, men eftersom jag inte är bevandrad i linux kanske någon kan hjälpa mig.
<amelia> movinthex: du skulle bli förvånad om du visste hur många som kör med NAT.
<movinthex> amelia: Skämtar du?
<movinthex> Det låter ju... omöjligt... för servrar.
<amelia> movinthex: tja, alla servrar behöver ju faktiskt inte publika adresser egentligen.
<larsemil> verkligen inte. särskilt de som kan köra på specifika portar.
<movinthex> "Extra IP-adresser (950 kr, 295 kr/mån)"
 * movinthex gråter blod.
<amelia> är rätt många servrar som kör i bakgrunden som aldrig någonsin ska ha kontakt med internet.
<amelia> movinthex: vad ska du med mer än en till?
<bamsefar> movinthex: Vad jiddrar duom CIDR?
<bamsefar> Om det var nödvändigt?
<movinthex> Tja, till att börja med vill man ju ha en "adminadress" som man kör enbart för SSH som är skild från de andra, för extra säkerhet. Sedan vill man ju inte ha alla ens hostade sajter på samma IP-adress, och speciellt inte de som kör HTTPS, som MÅSTE ha egna.
<movinthex> bamsefar: Nja... mer att det är otydligt.
<bamsefar> movinthex: Hur är det otydligt?
<amelia> movinthex: https-biten kan jag förstå. ssh-delen är bara löjligt, på vilket sätt skulle det ge bättre säkerhet att ha ett dedikerat ip till ssh?
<movinthex> Tja, om den inte är i direkt följd så blir det väldigt svårt att "skanna" och ta reda på den. Självklart är SSH väldigt säkert, men det skadar aldrig att ha ett extra säkerhetslager.
<movinthex> Det skulle ju kunna uppstå en situation då en exploit hittas och man inte hunnit täppa till den genom att uppdatera.
<movinthex> bamsefar: Pja... jag är själv förvirrad över det, fast jag läst på ett antal gånger.
<movinthex> Och så även om man blir DDoS-attackerad så skulle man kunna nullrouta allt utom den "hemliga" admin-adressen så man kan sköta saker under attacken.
<larsemil> movinthex: jag har en server som bara har ett ip, den har inget hostname och är inte "synlig" på något sätt på internet. Jag har ungefär 30 000 inloggningsförsök per dag på ssh ändå. :)
<bamsefar> movinthex: Kan du räkna binärt?
<amelia> movinthex: alltså, det ger ju ingen extra säkerhet på något sätt.. du har ju samma sshd öppen mot internet, mot samma server med samma problem involverade.
<movinthex> larsemil: Bisarrt...
<movinthex> bamsefar: Nja...
<bamsefar> movinthex: Då förstår jag att du tycker CIDR är knepigt.
<larsemil> jag tycker ipv4 är jättesimpelt sen jag fick förklarat hur det hänger ihop med binära tal, adressen och /numret
<amelia> nehe, om man skulle ta och göra något odatigt istället en stund. eller vad säger du bamsefar?
<Philip5> amelia: näää, väga vägra
<bamsefar> amelia: Kanske
<Philip5> eller hur bamsefar ;
<larsemil> bamsefar: sätt ner foten nu
<movinthex> amelia och bamsefar känner varandra?
<larsemil> de är sambos
<movinthex> Chattar i samma lägenhet?
<amelia> movinthex: ja
<larsemil> så vad amelia säger är kom och massera mig din slashank
<Philip5> bamsefar: visa vem som är man i huset ;P
<movinthex> Knäppt.
<movinthex> Vem äger lyan? :P
<amelia> larsemil: nejdå, jag tänkte måla mina advetsljusstakar faktiskt.
<amelia> movinthex: hyresvärden.
<movinthex> =S
<Philip5> amelia: men ska du tvinga bamsefar att också måla ljus?!?! :O
<Philip5> eller ska han bara koka glögg?
<amelia> Philip5: nej, han ska diska. :P
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> amelia: du har pli på han
<movinthex> *honom
<bamsefar> Philip5: Du skulle bara veta.
<amelia> Philip5: jag har redan diskat..
<Philip5> bamsefar: jo på något sätt så ser jag er som lilla fridolf och selma på något sätt :P
<movinthex> amelia har brödkaveln i ena handen och stekpannan i den andra? Skäller ut bamsefar varje kväll om han varit på Södra Brunn för länge?
<Philip5> wb m1rage
<larsemil> någon som har tips på vart man ska köpa sina https cert?
<m1rage> Tack, testar just nu irc i androiden
<Philip5> m1rage: brukar funka rätt bra men lite pilligt att skilva långa inlägg men lätt att följa vad som händer
<movinthex> Ung & bortskämd och Vetenskapens värld börjar samtidigt om några minuter...
<Philip5> movinthex: svårt val
<madbear> och top model..
<Philip5> oj oj oj, hur kan de göra så här mot oss
<madbear> :D
<madbear> biggest loser oxå
<madbear> eller jag kanske har fel men
<m1rage> Philip5: jo det tar en stund att skriva trots qwerty-tangentbordet
<maxjezy> ung & bortskämd borde heta ung & gay
<madbear> maxjezy: du borde heta ungutanpung
<maxjezy> madbear, du borde heta elakbjörne
<madbear> :D maxjezy hur gåre med matbloggen då?
<EAG> tim-joel och grabbarna?
<maxjezy> madbear, dåligt, har inte haft pengar att laga någon mat för
<madbear> T_T
<maxjezy> madbear, men om du vill sponsra bloggen är jag igång på 0tid
<maxjezy> alla pengar går till barnsaker
<EAG> fjantiga dubbelnamn is teh shit
<madbear> maxjezy: men den har inte pluppat än va?
<maxjezy> madbear, nej inte ännu
<madbear> när är release datum då? :D
<maxjezy> blir nog runt två månader innan ubuntu
<maxjezy> nej, 3 månader
<madbear> jeeez sköj fört
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> nej fan om man skulle ta och göra ny matblogg kanske
<maxjezy> en med vegetarisk nyttigmat
<maxjezy> börjar bli allt för fet!
<madbear> jag ligger för första gången på länge under 80 nu :P
<madbear> men jävlar nu måste jag läsa datasäk.. bbl
<maxjezy> då ligger vi nog ungefär på samma
<maxjezy> jag ligger säkert runt 80 nu
<maxjezy> snart gått upp 30 kilo det här året
<madbear> haha fyfan :D
<madbear> ner 10 jag
<madbear> Steve Fry - Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy Original  Soundtrack - 33. Reasons To Be Miserable (His Name Is Marvin)
<madbear> måste bara tipsa om den låten innan jag går afk
<madbear> bästa :D
<maxjezy> tror min totala viktökning är 60 % detta år
<maxjezy> om ja räknat rätt
<maxjezy> fortsätter jag i den här takten är jag snart "biggest gainer"
<robin_> nice
<madbear> vänta nu maxjezy
<madbear> jo det stämmer ju :D
<robin_> gick ner 12kg Maj->September. September->Idag +3kg i form av muskler
<robin_> så det börjar ta sig
<robin_> madbear: jävligt bra jobbat
<robin_> 60%
<robin_> maxjezy: **
<KaptenRodSkagg> någon som kör ubuntu på en PPC??
<maxjezy> jag har nog ökat en del i muskelmassa med, eftersom jag rör mig mera och ser biffigare ut med
<maxjezy> robin_, :)
<maxjezy> är du från västerås btw?
<robin_> Malmö
<maxjezy> jag vet en robin i västerås
<maxjezy> ok
<robin_> finns nog rätt många robin i västerås
<robin_> ;)
<maxjezy> iofs, jag vet en till robin (min kusin)
<madbear> maxjezy: XD
<maxjezy> men han bor nog i eskilsuna
<robin_> näst vanligaste namnet bland pojkar födda 89-90 om jag inte minns fel
<maxjezy> robin_, vilket år är du född?
<maxjezy> är du ett trendbarn?
<madbear> och robin hood heter robin
<maxjezy> madbear, ja jävlar
<maxjezy> han rules
<robin_> maxjezy: jag kunde inte springa 800 meter utan att vara halvdöd i början på året. Igår sprang jag för första gången sedan dess. Klarade 3.5km utan större problem
<robin_> maxjezy: 90
<robin_> gillar inte mitt namn direkt
<robin_> mina föräldrar funderade på Carl eller Erik..hade ju varit bättre imo
<maxjezy> robin_, byt namn till nibor!
<madbear> borin ?
<robin_> funderade på Rolf-Sven ett tag
<madbear> :D:D:D:D:D
<robin_> eller Boris
<robin_> :D
<maxjezy> boris är nice
<robin_> mm
<maxjezy> jag är lite sugen på en öl
<maxjezy> anyone feel the same?
<robin_> fått nog av öl
<robin_> :D
<robin_> kan sympatidricka lite vatten härifrån
<maxjezy> ja, kanske ska gå å köpa lite saft istället
<maxjezy> tänkte ha myskväll
<maxjezy> ledig tills på lördag
<madbear> filmtips maxjezy ?
<madbear> inhale säger jag
<maxjezy> personalfest på fredag, kan supa mig packad då istället
<maxjezy> madbear, har du sett heartless ännu?
<madbear> nej!
<maxjezy> se den, riktigt nice
<robin_> såg Taken iförrgår
<maxjezy> så myser du med hunden och dricker saft till det
<robin_> Liam Neeson är stenhård
<madbear> ok maxjezy :D
<madbear> taken är sjukt bra ja
<maxjezy> jag såg kick ass igår
<maxjezy> den va hemsk
<maxjezy> för mycket våld
<madbear> plugg bbl
<MarkSlap> wtf
<robin_> haha, tyckte den var rätt kickass...
<robin_> ;)))
<MarkSlap> Den är ju helnajs
<robin_> maxjezy: Taken var perfekt 80-tals action/hämndfilm
<robin_> i modernare tappning
<MarkSlap> Kick Ass är ju helskön
<maxjezy> ska kika
<maxjezy> MarkSlap, jo den va bra
<robin_> fick lite Laserturken-vibbar vid tortyrscenerna :D
<maxjezy> men den va för våld
<robin_> huruvida han skola klippa toung eller ööra först, därom tvista de lärda
<maxjezy> bugsy malone såg vi igår
<maxjezy> den va fet
<robin_> hur som helst gjorde han kaos med vederbörande
<Farmfield> Nafallo: U in da house?
<Philip5> movinthex: vad blev det för val då? Kanske helt otippat blev Böda camping istället... ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur går det med blender då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, önskar det gick bättre
<maxjezy> jobbet tar för mycket av mina krafter
<Philip5> hur då?
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> funderar på att söka in till konst-skola
<maxjezy> syssla med 3D-konst :)
<Philip5> kul
<cahoot> skulptur?
<maxjezy> tror man ska satsa på en lite egen stil i sin portfolio
<maxjezy> cahoot, skultur är skitnice
<Philip5> fixar med en update för blender nu och slänger in två startgrejer i menyn med fullskärm och windows-läge som det är med 2.49
<maxjezy> lera är rejält underskattat
<cahoot> inte i lantbruket
<barzam> hejsan kanalen
<maxjezy> Philip5, den där fullskärms grejen funkar dåligt i gnome tycker jag
<maxjezy> ska testa om den fungerar nu
<Philip5> det är väl mycket som funkar dåligt i gnome?!?! ;P
<Philip5> i kde funkar det bra
<maxjezy> panelerna överlappar
<maxjezy> faktiskt bara det som fungerar dåligt :P
<Philip5> drygt
<maxjezy> men men, jag kör alltid vanliga mode:t
<Philip5> aja, nu kommer du kunna välja i 2.5
<maxjezy> prata med min bror igår iaf
<maxjezy> får skärmen till i jul :)
<Philip5> najs
<gorgo> humf
<Philip5> gorgo: går det inge ba?
<Philip5> bra
<maxjezy> ska höra med han om han har någon dator extra med, köra som renderfarm
<gorgo> undra varför irssi disconnectar fortare än x-chat?
<gorgo> ändå ställt in att laggen ska vara på 10 min innan den disconnectar
<Haffe> Party.
<gorgo> x-chat stannar kvar
<R2D21> För mig funkar xchat allra bäst.
<gorgo> verkar som x-chat har större tolerans på lag än irssi
<R2D21> gorgo, Ja speciellt jämfört med Pigdin.
<gorgo> pidgin har inte disconnectat alls, den bara är online, hehe
<gorgo> irssi disconnectade 5 gånger under några minuter, medans x-chat o pidgin bara fortsatte o vara connectad
<maxjezy> behöver man starta om routern ibland
<maxjezy> ?
<maxjezy> tycker nätet segat ner
<maxjezy> 77,9 av 100
<Philip5> normalt inte
<maxjezy> ganska mycket segare
<maxjezy> kan de bero på att tjejen streamar ?
<maxjezy> play tv
<Philip5> kan det säkert
<gorgo> maxjezy, säg till henne o inte kolla så mö porr över nätet ;)
<Philip5> du får sätta ratio på routern och bara ge tjejen 10 kbps :D
<gorgo> :D
<maxjezy> LOL
<maxjezy> de ska ja göra!
<gorgo> maxjezy, låter bra
<gorgo> hehe
<maxjezy> hon laddar nog hem snusk i smyg när jag jobbar
<Philip5> säkert
<maxjezy> routern får virus av alla konstiga sidor
<gorgo> routern installerar saker i sig själv? :)
<maxjezy> japp
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> har ni sett d-links boxee? :)
<maxjezy> ska nog testa restart på routern inatt
<gorgo> funderar på om man kanske ska slå till i mellandagsrean sen?
<maxjezy> och så ska ja installera 10.10 på tjejens data
<maxjezy> nu är det mat, puss!
<jolaren> Någon som har tips på hur jagtar bort "E-mail" fliken under notifications uppe i högra hörnet? Har istället skaffat g-mail notifier så ser fult ut med bååda
<movinthex> Philip5: Det blev Ung & bortskämd... fast jag vill mörda "berättarrösten".
<EAG> har wikipedia gått o dött?
<Oakleaf> Hej, jag har en fundering kring terminalkommandon. Vad innebär det när man använder "|" tecknet? Till exempel i
<Oakleaf> dmesg|grep.
<barzam> output från första  programmet blir input i nästa
<movinthex> EAG: Funkar inte här heller.
<movinthex> Eller jo.
<movinthex> Nu.
<chees> nån som kör kryptering i pidgin?
<movinthex> "DU LÄMNAR NU BILDDAGBOKEN Du har klickat på en länk som inte leder till Bilddagboken eller någon av våra partners. Bilddagboken tar inte ansvar för innehållet på den länkade adressen."
<movinthex> Vad är detta för idiot-trend som svenska sajter börjat med?
<Haffe> De hatar dig.
<alleinsora> chees, Japp. Använder OTR via pidgin.
<barzam> flashback gör samma sak sen massa år
<movinthex> Varför?
<chees> hur bra funkar det?
<EAG> hehe på flashback kan det där behövas
<EAG> för vissa...
<movinthex> Blabla... webben är uppbyggd av länkar... blabla...
<alleinsora> Det enda jag har att anmärka på är den inte alltid märker när man kopplar från och när den man pratat med skickar ett offline-meddelande får man ett oläsligt meddelande. Men i övrigt fungerar det fint.
<chees> ok
<chees> hur install man in det
<Philip5> maxjezy: om 1 min börjar nya blender2.5 byggas på LP :D
<gorgo> ne nu blir det till o logga ut, ha det alla, dags o gå hem
<alleinsora> har för mig att det räcker med att installera paketet pidgin-otr så får man alla beroenden på köpet.
<cahoot> chees börja med  t ex aptitude search pidgin-encrypt
<maxjezy> Philip5, :)
<Oakleaf> Är det någon som kan kolla på svt-play i ubuntu?
<maxjezy> funderar på om man ska ta sig tid och se lite blender conference 2012
<maxjezy> 2010
<maxjezy> Oakleaf, japp
<maxjezy> typ, alla.
<Oakleaf> Inte jag.
<maxjezy> alla barnen kikade svtplay i ubuntu utom Oakleaf som fick se på stjärnorna.
<Oakleaf> hahahahaha
<maxjezy> inte fy skam de heller
<chees> cahoot händer sen då
<Oakleaf> Det kanske till och med är bättre.
<maxjezy> förr tittade man mer på stjärnorna, idag är det skit hjärntvätt burken man spenderar sin tid på
 * EAG bankar huvudet i opensync
<EAG> måste man ha IQ 190 för att fatta hur det ska konfas...
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Det är inte tillräckligt.
<Haffe> 400+.
<EAG> :(
<Haffe> :():
<Haffe> :)@(:
<limenoso> hej försöker starta om firefox och kommer till återställningsläget oavsett vad jag gör så låser sig hela firefox och jag kommer ingenstans. Nån me tips på hur jag löser detta?
<EAG> har du flikar du vill ha kvar?
<antii> Fan
<antii> Ska man lägga in ubuntu på laptopen kanske?
 * antii kollar snett på Philip5 
<Philip5> antii: du ska lägga in kubtuntu så klart ;)
<antii> ;)
<EAG> det finns en fil i .mozilla/firefox/[massatecken] som heter sessionstore.js (tror jag det är)
<limenoso> nej inget jag vill spara alls förutom vissa inställningar jag gjort till FF me citrix anslutning och certifikat
<EAG> ta bort den eller byt namn
<antii> Philip5: Fan.. VÃ¥gar man?
<EAG> o se vad som händr
<Philip5> klart man gör
<antii> Philip5: mitt ena grafikkort funkar inte med ubuntu dock
<antii> min lappy kör ju optimus, intel grafik och den slår på nvidia när det behövs
<antii> :P
<antii> nvidia fungerar ej i linuxet ='(
<antii> Philip5: kör du 64-bitars?
<Philip5> ja
<Richiie> kanske lite OT fråga men jag bara undrar om jag har en scanner och jag scannar in ett papper, om det nu enbart går att sparas som en bild, hur ska processen gå vidare sen om jag ska redigera innehållet / texten på den här bilden, ?
<Philip5> Richiie: du får ha ett ocr-program som kan tolka tecken ur bilder
<Philip5> så den översätter inläst text på bild till en textfil
<limenoso> EAG> har sökt efter sessionstore och letat .js filer men hittar ingen som liknar session el store eller firefox session store..
<HakanS> nafallo: Är du inne?
<andol> HakanS: Tja, en /whois antyder i alla fall att han är /away.
<HakanS> andol: såg det nu.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> Ä_Ä
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdaterat än då? :P
<amelia> HakanS: kör med /wii istället så kan du se hur länge han varit borta också. :P
<antii> .___________. amelia .__________.
<maxjezy> Philip5, min ubuntu har inte sagt till ännu
<amelia> antii: w00t?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du får väl tvinga den att säga till då
<antii> amelia: typ, vetejvarförjaggjorde smiley
<maxjezy> ok ok
<maxjezy> sådärja!
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> bläh så segt
<maxjezy> 789kb&s
<antii> maxjezy: de, ä najs.
<maxjezy> antii, shudeliduuu..
<maxjezy> funkar bra på jobbet fortfarande?
<antii> maxjezy: arå, rullar på! sj?
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> jag trivs bättre nu
<antii> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> men man vill va ledig lite mer
<antii> maxjezy: hehe, 60h/veckan? :D
<maxjezy> typ, 60 / månaden nu
<antii> oj
<maxjezy> jobbar lite mindre för ja mår dåligt
<maxjezy> ska öka timmar sen när ja blir bättre
<maxjezy> fick svar idag från röntgen btw
<maxjezy> helt frisk i hjärnan
<maxjezy> allt såg normalt ut
<HakanS> amelia: jag skriver /wii <nick> men inget händer
<antii> maxjezy: skönt.
<amelia> HakanS: kolla i statusfönstret (alternativt i dialogrutan om du har en privat dialog med personen)
<amelia> HakanS: kan vara så att det inte heter samma i alla klienter dock. :(
<Richiie> Är det någon som vet hur man kan redigera text i en .jpg bild?
<Richiie> jag har nämligen mitt CV utskrivet på papper o när jag scannar in det på datorn får jag en .jpg bild den vill spara i, kan man på något sätt omvandla den till open office / word dokument isåfall hur?
<Philip5> Richiie: genom att använda ett ocr-program
<maxjezy> Richiie, skicka den till mig så gör jag det
<maxjezy> men skicka en 100lapp till mitt konto med
<maxjezy> Philip5, najjs
<maxjezy> blender25 fungerar i fullskrin
<maxjezy> gud va stort de kändes
<maxjezy> ska ge det en egen arbetsyta och aldrig stänga ner
<movinthex> Fullskrin?
<Richiie> Philip5: förlåt vad är ett ocr-program ?
<Philip5> Richiie: det är ett program som gör precis det du vill göra
<Richiie> maxjezy: jag kan fixa detta vill bara veta vilket program som är enkelt o fixar biffen
<Richiie> Philip5: "optical caracter recognition" ?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<Richiie> Philip5: thanks mate :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, efter den där mypaint fixen
<maxjezy> nu buggar det skadat mycket
<maxjezy> kan inte spara
<Philip5> trist
<maxjezy> får köra F11 och sen print screen på bilderna
<maxjezy> men, it's nice anyway
<Philip5> Richiie: jag tror att xsane direkt ska kunna använda ocr-funktioner när du skannar
<Richiie> Philip5: min farsa tillhör skaran som är på den mörka onda sidan.. han har en gammal maskin han kör Win XP på
<Richiie> så, jag ska fixa in något ocr program då som han kan ha där så slipper jag sitta vid min laptop o göra om massa jpg bilder till redigerbara OO / word dokument :-)
<maxjezy> han kanske inte är din far?
<Richiie> maxjezy: hahaha :P
<maxjezy> jag gick och trodde att min far var kung men han hade bara pippa kaffe-flickor
<Richiie> maxjezy: pippa kaffe flickor? :P
<maxjezy> aa
<gorgo> kanske man ska scanna alla sina räkningar till pdf istället för o ha de i en pärm
<maxjezy> de stod i någon bok som ja inte läst
<peppis> Vad händer om man skriver -h i terminal?
<Philip5> maxjezy: blev det bra med tillskottet med två ikoner i startmenyn för blender2.5?
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> skitnöjd blev jag :)
<maxjezy> thnx 4 that, high 5!
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> lol
<bamsefar> Är det någon som är elajt på javascript eller?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu håller jag på att pula med en update av luxrender 0.8-dev för egen del
<maxjezy> funkar luxrender till 25 ännu?
<movinthex> Vad exakt är en kaffeflicka?
<movinthex> Har hört det tusen gånger nyligen.
<maxjezy> kaffeflicka är 2010 ordet
<maxjezy> innan 2010 hade ingen hört det
<maxjezy> nu drömmer man om flickor som kommer med rykande hett kaffe endast iklädda kanindräkt
<Philip5> maxjezy: delvis
<maxjezy> gött, då dröjer det inte länge innan det är built in i blender
<Philip5> maxjezy: frågan är om det någonsin blir inbyggt i render men fullt fungerande som addon vore ju nått
<Philip5> maxjezy: hade du hunnit titta på eller testa rigify?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja precis, iaf borde de ha en länk på blenders hemsida till luxrender
<maxjezy> och blender borde byta hemsida
<maxjezy> snacka om att leka 1996
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> nej jag har ju inte hunnit
<maxjezy> tjejen tvingade mig se film
<maxjezy> sen somnade jag
<Philip5> tvingade... låter jobbigt
<maxjezy> ja, hon drog mig i stortån
<kek> hur läser jag en e-bok (pdf) som jag lånat från stockholms stadsbibliotek?
<kek> har testat xpdf och pdfcrack
<Philip5> är det något särskilt med dem eller?
<Philip5> har de något inbyggt skydd på något sätt?
<Philip5> är det en vanlig .pdf?
<vacum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1lvMJ-l0_A&feature=player_embedded#!
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-23
<amelia> yay! back at work!
<amelia> har saknat det rätt mycket, suger att vara förkyld och ligga hemma och tråka. :(
<coobra> ja
<coobra> trist är det
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Jobba när man är sjuk, bara för att det är för tråkigt att ligga hemma.
<coobra> vafan är hhahahah nuda
<amelia> Haffe: jag jobbar på ett för stort företag för sånt. där är mottot "är man sjuk så är man sjuk"
<amelia> hur får man apt-get att INTE ta med ett paket i en upgrade?
<Haffe> amelia: Trevligt.
<Haffe> Fast ni har ändå karensdagar?
<amelia> Haffe: ja
<Haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<Haffe> Dags att göra sig klar för att ge sig av.
<coobra> snart
<Barre> amelia: permanent? isådant fall kan du ju sätta "hold" på paketet med dpkg
<Barre> amelia: echo "<paketnamn> hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<amelia> Barre: tack, men jag löste det för en stund sedan. :) på exakt samma sätt.
<Barre> amelia: misstänkte det
<amelia> *gäsp*
<PontusOhman> kan man lugnt säga :D
<PontusOhman> Inväntar en firma nu som ska kolla in vår vattenskada i köket ^^
<amelia> låter otrevligt
<PontusOhman> Inte det enda, hittade en springa i ena väggen där iskall luft utifrån går rätt in i lägenheten också O_o Mätte upp -5 där inatt :p
<amelia> PontusOhman: kul.. då får man bara hoppas att det är en hyresrätt..
<amelia> fan vad gött det är med kollegor som spelar dålig musik på dåliga laptophögtalare över halva kontoret. *hata*
<HeMan> kan man "lura" telias eleg-sida att man har 10.04?
<HeMan> den muttrar om att jag kör 10.10
<amelia> låter skumt. jag kör telias e-leg i fedora och den säger bara att jag blir utan support, sen fortsätter den och ser glad ut.
<PontusOhman> amelia: Bostadsrätt ;D
<amelia> PontusOhman: usch då. :(
<HeMan> jag har kört förut men nu har mitt certifikat gått i tiden så jag måste skaffa ett nytt
<amelia> gaah, ajg blir vansinnig!! varför funkar copy/paste typ var 103-gång mellan linux och rdektop...
<HeMan> amelia: kan du inte ping-flooda din kollega så musiken stoppar?
<amelia> måste månen stå i fas med en elefant på antarktis eller vad fan är det frågan om?! *morr*
<HeMan> amelia: använd hping och skicka ut ping till broadcast-adressen med hans adress som avsändare...
<Kim^J> amelia: Säg till dom att ska man spela musik har man hörlurar på sig, annars spelar man inte.
<HeMan> Kim^J: äh, nu hade du en såndär mänsklig variant, man ska ju lösa det med teknik! :)
<amelia> HeMan: då dör väl hela vårt kontorsnät så det vågar jag inte.
<Kim^J> amelia: Kör han Windows?
<HeMan> amelia: :)
<amelia> Kim^J: säkert
<Kim^J> amelia: Go go, leta buggar att BSOD:a han med :D
<amelia> Kim^J: orka..
<Kim^J> Sant, bättre att ha fetare ljud än han bara. ;)
<HeMan> amelia: kan du inte bara köra smbtorture mot honom då?
<amelia> jag löste problemet genom att stoppa in hörlurar i öronen och lyssna på bra musik.
<Kim^J> amelia: Vad lyssnar du på?
<bamsefar> Jazz
<Kim^J> I see :P
 * Kim^J lyssnar på Iron Maiden's live-spelning under Rock In Rio. :D
<bamsefar> Varför tror folk på mig?
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Varför lyssnar du på livespelningar?
<HeMan> bamsefar: du får väl citera Linda Bengtzing, "Jag ljuger så bra"
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nu har jag köpt SSD:er
<Kim^J> För att studio-inspelningarna av Iron Maiden suger så fruktansvärt mycket. Iron Maiden är ett live-band, end of story.
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Vilken modell blev det?
<bamsefar> Intel x25-m
<Kim^J> 160GB?
<bamsefar> mmm
<Kim^J> Najs =)
<bamsefar> Köper revodrives när de finns att få tag på.
<Kim^J> Önskar jag också hade 160GB, bara 10GB kvar på min 80GB... ^^
<bamsefar> :P
<Kim^J> Misstänker att swap-filen äter en del. :P
<bamsefar> Säkert
<Kim^J> Den bör vara på 12GB eller något sånt... :P Windows-standard med 1.5xRAM-storlek
<Kim^J> :P
<bamsefar> Men det är väl bara att köpa en större?
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ dyra var de ju inte.
<Kim^J> Nope, får bli det nästa år =)
<Kim^J> Eller kanske en julklapp till mig själv =)
<bamsefar> Det tycker jag nog.
<HeMan> bamsefar: vad hade revo driven som du ville ha?
<Kim^J> Storlek
<bamsefar> Och iops.
<HeMan> ok
<Kim^J> Åh, hur lång tid kan det ta att fixa ett org-nr?!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Den kanske är i överkant iofs.
<HeMan> om den är mer än 4 ggr så dyr som 1 disk så är det lika bra med 4 diskar
<Kim^J> HeMan: Storlek per fysiskt utrymme... :P
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag har ju sånna supermicro pytte-chassin.
<HeMan> bamsefar: med bara 3.5" diskplatser?
<Barre> HeMan: hur räknar du då?
<HeMan> Barre: 30000 iops och 250 MB/s per SSD
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jo, 2st diskplatser bara.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok
<Barre> HeMan: och en 15krpm disk är 170->190 IOPS * 4 = bestcase 800 IOPS, saknas 28200 IOPS ;P
<HeMan> Barre: huh?
<bamsefar> Haha
<HeMan> Barre: ah! disk = ssd i detta fallet
<Barre> HeMan: ok.....
<HeMan> Barre: dvs 4 SSD'er
<Barre> HeMan: då förstår jag :)
<Barre> sen måste vi skilja på throughput och bandwidth....
<bamsefar> Denna missuppfattningen var inte alls lika rolig som den barre lyckades med i går.
<Barre> bamsefar: :)
<bamsefar> Det var faktiskt dagens höjdpunkt. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: jag skrattade högt då :)
<HeMan> vad var det? tror jag missade den
<bamsefar> HeMan: Barre pratade om skriv-iops och frågade om det var det jag var intresserad av.
<bamsefar> Då svarade jag Nej, läs.
<bamsefar> Då läste han min fråga igen och tyckte att jag minsann inte hade specat vad jag var ute efter.
<Barre> :D
<bamsefar> Men det var väl kanske inte det tydligaste i världen.
<Kim^J> Hm, tänk om Windows kunde vara smart med filöverföringar, läsa småfiler som en enda stor och överföra den precis så.
<Kim^J> Inte start->stopp hela tiden.
<bamsefar> Jahapp, tillbaks till excel.
<HeMan> Kim^J: jag gjorde ett script som sorterade filer på inoder när jag skulle kopiera dom, det blev rejäl skillnad
<Kim^J> Då hade filöverföringen tagit 5 minutar kanske... :D
<Kim^J> minuter*
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Ew, har bara hemska drömmar om Excel.
<Kim^J> HeMan: Ok.
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Haha
<Kim^J> HeMan: Jag misstänker att filsystemet är fruktansvärt fragmenterat och en defrag är inte lönt.
<Kim^J> Ska slänga maskinen.
<Kim^J> Gammal P4:a, typ 1GB RAM och dubbla 36GB SCSI-diskar... xD
<amelia> bamsefar: är du vaken alltså?
<amelia> bamsefar: och vem har du nu lurat i något?
<Kim^J> Inte ens 1% av nätverkslinan används. :|
<Barre> Kim^J: provat SyncToy? vet inte vad den gör, men det går fortare i de migreringar vi gjort på windows : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=c26efa36-98e0-4ee9-a7c5-98d0592d8c52
<HeMan> använder man robocopy fortfarande i Windows-världen?
<Barre> HeMan: ja
<HeMan> minns vi körde det på Ericsson
<Kim^J> robocopy är ganska nytt... :P Gentemot vad det ersatte... ;) xcopy
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> minns när xcopy kom...
<bamsefar> amelia: Jag lurade i Kim^J att du lyssnar på jazz.
<amelia> bamsefar: ohfan, men det gör jag ju ibland..
<Kim^J> :P
<K350> Jag har en ubuntu 8.04 - textläge - på en remote låda. Kan jag upgradera/installera senaste ubuntu-server på den via SSH?
<cHarNe2> K350: yes, så gör jag
<cHarNe2> K350: men akta dig så att nya kernel funkar med ditt NIC innan
<cHarNe2> det gör inte mitt, så varje gång jag byter kernel måste jag till nrk och ändra i grub :C
<barzam> god morgon alla
<nucc33> God morgon.. :)
<HeMan> nån som vet om det finns nån app till Android som kollar prestanda på lokalt nät, dvs inte internet-anslutningen?
<K350> cHarNe2: Ah, men hur gör du?
<K350> cHarNe2: do-release-upgrade funkar ju inte här
<cHarNe2> dist upgrade eller nått sånt
<cHarNe2> K350: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<K350> provade dist-upgrade fanns inte..äsch
 * K350 kollar länken
<cHarNe2> K350: http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/1534-Dist-upgrade
<K350> btw är 10.10 officiell nu?
<cHarNe2> K350: yes
<barzam> K350: japp
<Barre> ja, men inte LTS
<kodein> ne, den lär väl aldrig bli lts heller
<K350> nähä? Jag har inte fått ngn alert om det i min lucid...mysko
<cHarNe2> Barre: LTS kommer varannat år typ?
<kodein> K350: du kan ju ha den inställd på att bara berätta om när nästa lts kommer
<Ulthwen> k350: du kanske bara har notifikationer om lts releaser aktiverade
<Ulthwen> gah, kodein var snabbare :'(
<kodein> bwahaha
<Ulthwen> :X
<K350> Ja, jo...well..ska försöka med servern först o sedna får jag bråka med alal desktoppar här hemma
<K350> Desktop upgradering är ju lite enklare. Särskillt när jag inte behöver göra det remote
<kodein> uppgradera servern remote är inga problem
<kodein> förrän det blir problem, antar jag...
<K350> Ja..det återstår att se. Hoppas på det bästa.
<K350> Har ingen, skärm/tangentbord i den datorn och vill gärna slippa krongla med det ..så det får bli remote
<K350> ok, ska läsa länkarna här nu och se hur det går:-)
<K350> Vänta nu här!
<K350> Dett aär ju desktop upgrade från 10.04 till 10.10
<K350> Min remote låda är en textbaserad 8.04 som jag vill få till en ubuntu-server 10.10.
<barzam> funkar inte aptitude dist-upgrade?
<K350> ..utan att behöva koppla in skärm, tangentobrd etc...
<K350> ska kolla
<Barre> cHarNe2: typ
<andol> barzam, K350: I Ubuntu-land är do-release-upgrade en föredragen lösning. Den gör ungefär samma sak som apt-get, men löser vissa specialfall bättre - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/installing-upgrading.html
<K350> den jobbar....
<barzam> ok, jag har inte kört ubuntu på ett tag så jag har förträngt alla detaljer :)
<K350> uhm..jag har int eå ää  ö i min irssi..knorr
<K350> hur sätter man UTF-8..ngn som vet?
<K350> i irssi alltså..terminalen funkar fint
<K350> ..lite out of topic iofs
<cHarNe2> K350: kör du irssi själv eller med screen?
<kodein> /set term-charset utf-8
<barzam> jag hade faktiskt exakt samma problem när jag loggade in med ssh -t screen
<barzam> alldeles nyss, fan va märkligt
<K350> screen
<kodein> ge ev. screen flaggan -U också
<barzam> sen loggade jag in utan några flaggor och startade screen direkt, då funkade det
<kodein> ska inte behövas om hela kedjan är rätt, men...
<K350> ah prova med flaggan
<K350> få se nu  -U ?
<kodein> U som i unicode, ja
<K350> brb
<speakman> Nån som vet hur priserna på Xeon-processorer står sig över tid?
<K350> å ä ö
<K350> äsch
<K350> brb
<HeMan> speakman: dom sjunker
<K350> å ä ö
<HeMan> K350: funkar
<K350> tjohoooo!:-)
<K350> Det var det, det. Nu åter till uppgraderingen....
 * K350 läser på forumet
<HeMan> yes, screen -U löst mitt problem med aptitude i en chroot med
<kodein> du hade ju kunnat nöja dig med att detacha och sedan bara göra screen -rU, iofs
<Kim^J> speakman: Brukar ligga på samma priser hela livstiden ut.-
<K350> ok, jag får int ehem dist-upgrade
<K350> finns väl inte i repot för 8.04?
<HeMan> måste man ange -U även när man attachar till screen?
<Richiie> Är det någon som vet något bra fungerande OCR program till ubuntu ?
<barzam> Richiie: har du provat att söka på ocr och pröva några av dem du hittar?
<Richiie> jag behöver ett välfungerande OCR omgående, för att kunna få ut plain text av ett dokument jag scannat in o det kunde bara bli en .jpg
<K350> suck, måste man dr ahem dist-upgrade manuellt?
<Richiie> barzam: ja det har jag men de var inge vidare.
<Barre> K350: är inte dist-uppgrade en flagga till apt-get?
<Richiie> barzam: hocr var inge vidare, och ocrad funkade inte vill inte starta av någon anledning.
<K350> Barre: Oh, om du säger så. Då provar vi så då.....
<barzam> Richiie: ok
<Richiie> barzam: har du något tips till mig?
<barzam> Richiie: söker i arch: har du provat cuneiform, gocr, tesseract?
<K350> har samma dist i cat /etc/issue men ja gkommer på att man kanske ska starta om?:-)
<barzam> Richiie: vet inte om de finns i ubuntus förråd eller inte
<Richiie> barzam: one moment.
<kodein> HeMan: nä, man måste inte, det brukar funka ändå ofta.
<Richiie> barzam: cuneiform ville inte starta, tessercat har jag inte provat, hocr var på hebreiska, ocrad ville inte starta
<Richiie> ska tydligen finnas nått som heter easy-ocr enl ubuntu's dokumentation men det verkar inte va med i 10.04ans repo av ngn anledning
<speakman> 09:36 < HeMan> speakman: dom sjunker
<speakman> 09:39 < Kim^J> speakman: Brukar ligga på samma priser hela livstiden ut.-
<K350> ingen upgradering. Sitter fortfarand epå 8.04 :-(
<speakman> Tänkte, om man köper två lite "enklare" Xeons till en början. Så borde det finnas marginaler att uppgradera om några år? Eller är det som vanligt, att hela arkitekturen är utbytt då?
<HakanS> nafallo: Hur fixar man så att kanalen #ubuntu-se-mote loggas?
<Nafallo> HakanS: du ser till att nagon loggar och publicerar textfilen efterat?
<HakanS> Det går inte att få in den på http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ då?
<HakanS> Nafallo: Det går inte att få in den på http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ då?
<Nafallo> HakanS: troligen, men jag ser inte varfor det skulle vara vart det med en sa infrekvent anvand kanal?
<Nafallo> HakanS: rt@ubuntu.com och fraga om att fa den loggad, pa engelska please.
<HakanS> Nafallo: Du har rätt. Det går ju lika bra att logga den själv och publicera den på t.ex loco-wikin.
<K350> ok, det är tydligen problem med upgrade då man kör ubuntu endast i textläge
<K350> Ser inte bättre ut än att jag får plugga in skärm /tangentbord/mus o göra en vanlig installation...knorr
<HakanS> Nafallo: Vet du hur man kan använda MootBot i kanalen?
<speakman> K350: vad är fel+
<Nafallo> HakanS: ingen aning. vet inte vem som hostar den heller, sa ingen aning om vem du bor fraga.
 * speakman blir TOKIG på workstationfunderingarna!!
<cHarNe2> K350: har du testat NoMachine?
<K350> Från  10.04 - desktop - till 10.10 är update-manager att lita på. Måste man backa upp /home. Eller rekommenderar en ominstallation?
<speakman> Okej, två st E5620 eller en st X5650 (och kanske lägga till en om något år)? Förslag?
<cHarNe2> K350: NoMachine kör gnome över ssh
<speakman> K350: aha! Från desktop till server? Eller uppgradera desktop från remote?
<speakman> ssh -X sudo update-manager -c
<K350> Nej, sorry. Jag blanda riho korten.
<K350> Det är 2 datorer. En kör ubuntu 8.04 i texläge. Den vill jag kunna remote upgradera till ubuntu-server 10.10. En annan dator kör kubuntu 10.04 desktop. Den vill jag upgradera till 10.10.
<speakman> HeMan: Vad tror du (som verkar ha koll), 2st E5620 eller 1st X5650?
<K350> 8.04 maskinen som alltså kör si textläge har jag ingen skärm/tangentobrd inkopplad i . Så den vill jag då hels tkunna upgradera fjärrsyrt. T.ex via SSH. Kubntu 10.04 är den jag sitte rpå nu. Det borde var aenklare. Men i dt fallet vet jag inte om jag litar på network uppdatering. Gick inte så bra från karmic till lucid.
<K350> Så, det är två frågor/problem
<speakman> det är alltid känsligt att dist-uppgradera över nät. Men rent praktiskt bör du, som cHarNe2 sa, tunnla X över SSH och köra update-manager. Och hålla tummarna. Hårt.
<speakman> Kim^J: vad säger du då? 2st E5620 eller 1st X5660?
<coobra> ge mig
<K350> speakman: Då får jag insatallera x på 8.04 maskinen först. För nu körs den helt i textläge.
<speakman> är all X avinstallerad?
<K350> Ja, den är helt i textläge
<speakman> "textläge" betyder ju inte per definition att alla xlibs är avinstallerade. Låter hur som helst som en rätt skum installation. :)
<speakman> har du tillgång till do-release-upgrade ?
<K350> Ja, det är ursprunligen en mini-installation
<speakman> har du provat köra do-release-upgrade?
<K350> njae. men den upgraderar eg ingenting
<speakman> jaså?
<speakman> sudo do-release-upgrade -c
<K350> får failure på den
<K350> ah int emed den flaggan..ska testa
<cHarNe2> K350: testat archlinux?
<K350> no such option -c
<K350> cHarNe2: Nej, känner inte till den alls.
<speakman> hm?
<K350> cHarNe2: jag vile ha en liten, snabb enkel textbaseras maksin at kör anågr atjänster på bara.
<Ulthwen> hur kan du inte ha -c?
<K350> skkansk e-d?
<speakman> kör: grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<K350> dunno, jag kan prova igen..kanske fick in caps
<K350> nej, no such option -c
<speakman> K350: kör: grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<speakman> K350: samt: lsb_release -a
<K350> prompt no such file or dir..men det ska kanske vara en pipa här
<K350> jag skrev nog galet
<speakman> copy'n'paste är alltid att föredra
<K350> never, normal och lts, vilken ska jag ha?
<K350> nu körs normal
<K350> hur ändrar jag till ltf?
<K350> lts
<speakman> det ska stå normal
<K350> för säkerhets skull, hur kollar jag
<speakman> vad säger lsb_release -a ?
<speakman> grep -i ^prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<K350> och enda tillgängliga är 8.04 på lsb_release -a
<K350> prompt är normal
<speakman> du, ta å kör: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<K350> ...vad ni kan!!
<speakman> lugn nu. du har ingen uppgradering än...
<K350> ok hur anväder man jpastebin då?
<K350> programmet..inte sidan
<speakman> så här:
<speakman> lsb_release -a | pastebinit -i -
<K350> vart hamnar det?
<K350> clipboard?
<K350> /c/m ekollar man
<speakman> nej du får en URL
<speakman> klistra in den här
<speakman>  /c/m ?
<K350> c/m är bara en typ skulle vara min alias /c <clear> för att rensa skärmen:-)
<K350> uno momento.......
<speakman> upptäckte just att 8.04 är en LTS. Avser du att fortsätta köra LTS-releaser enbart?
<K350> skulle jag få den URL:en i terminalen?
<K350> får ingne url
<Ulthwen> k350: vad händer om du skriver: aptitude search update-manager
<K350> jag får två träffar
<K350> update-manager samt update-manager-core
<Ulthwen> kanske kan vara värt att installera update-manager-text för att hantera det
<Ulthwen> sudo apt-get install update-manager-text
<K350> den vill inte installera update-manager-core
<Ulthwen> för att?
<Ulthwen> update-manager-text kanske inte ens finns för 8.04 vid närmare undersökning
<K350> Nä den fanns inte i apt-cache i alla fall
<K350> kanske måste ta hem det manuellt
<Ulthwen> eller så finns den inte för 8.04
<Ulthwen> tja, återstår då: sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ulthwen> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ulthwen> ska det vara
<K350> Nja, den fanns för 10.10 såg jag på packages.ubuntu.com  nyss
<K350> well, dist-upgrade gav inget
<K350> Den enda tillgänglig adist är ju 8.04 står det ju här
<Ulthwen> då gissar jag på att det är nåt fel med din sources.list fil
<K350> Ja, jag satt just o tänkte detsamma. Jag kanske ska lägga till något arkiv/lager?
<Ulthwen> du behöver ladda upp den till pastebin så vi andra kan se det
<K350> Eller vad för slags svensk ord vi nu anävder för repo
<speakman> "gav inget"?
<speakman> pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<K350> Ok, men hu rfår jag ut en url av pastebinit?
<speakman> du ska få en URL i terminalen som du klistrar in här
<K350> provar på nytt
<K350> Det är något galet med pastebin. Url:en är bar apastbin.com . Sidan är tom
<speakman> då gick något snett
<speakman> vänta
<K350> Ska kanske konfigurera /etc/pastbinit något
<speakman> ne
<speakman> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.1-1_all.deb
<speakman> ladda ner och installera
<speakman> (hardy kör en gammal version av pastebinit som är väldigt buggig)
<K350> Aaah, allrigt. Då ska vi se *gnuggar händerna*
<speakman> wget http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.1-1_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i pastebinit_1.1-1_all.deb
<K350> Nja, den fungerade int eså bra....alls
<Ulthwen> kan du klippa och klistra in felmeddelandet?
 * Ulthwen funderar på att föreslå en nyinstallation rakt av istället
<larsemil> vad är det vi försöker? uppgradera en 8.10?
<Ulthwen> en 8.04 till 10.04
<Ulthwen> men inga uppgraderingskommandon verkar fungera för den vägrar känna till att 10.04 har kommit ut
<K350> precis. En 8.04:a i textläge, utan skärm/kehboard, vill vi via SSH uppgradera till ubuntu-server 10.10 - textläge
<larsemil> jag skulle börja med till 10.04 som också är LTS
<larsemil> K350: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<larsemil> K350: editera /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades och sätt Prompt=lts
<larsemil> K350: sudo do-release-upgrade
<K350> larsemil: Jag har provat det. Men den vill inte installera update-manager-core
<larsemil> vad får du för fel?
<K350> larsemil: Varför - antar jag - allting annat inte vill med sig.
<K350> larsemil: Det föreslogs att mitt repo kanske saknar ett och annat
<larsemil> K350: vad säger den  när du kör sudo apt-get install update-manager-core då?
<K350> larsemil: Jo, försökte få pastebinit att fungera för att visa på bland annat alla dessa errror o fel jag får. Men det funkar inte så ra.
<larsemil> men kopiera klistra in istället då
<K350> larsemil: Jag ska kolla felmesset igen..ett öb
<larsemil> kopiera all text från att du skriver kommandot till att du är på prompten igen.
<K350> larsemil: E: Otillfredsställda beroenden.
<K350> larsemil: apt-get -f leder ingen vart
<Ulthwen> kan du inte bara klippa och klistra in texten från terminalen så vi kan läsa allt?
<K350> det är int ehelt lätt att kopiera när jag sitter i textläge
<K350> Hur makrkerar jag texten i textlge?
<speakman> det brukar vara då det är som enklast.
<speakman> har du ingen mus?
<K350> Nej, jag är i textläge
<speakman> vad sitter du på för dator när du skriver på din server?
<K350> igen kdm eller gtk eller sånt
<speakman> Du har ju ingen skärm eller tangentbord på din server - men jag antar att du sitter på en annan dator och styr servern?
<K350> en ubntu i textläge
<K350> K350: <- synskadad
<speakman> en annan ubuntu i textläge?
<speakman> okej
<K350> jo en skärm har jag ju
<speakman> men det går ju alltid att köra grafiskt utan att det behöver bli så smått
<speakman> skruva upp textstorlekar osv
<Ulthwen> men jag måste fråga, har du chat-klienten och ssh-klienten som är ansluten till servern på samma dator?
<K350> Jo, det kan man göra. Men alltås jus tnu. Hur kopierar jag texten?
<K350> eller kan ju peak till en fil o lägga upp kanske
<K350> provar.....
<Ulthwen> du får nog styra om outputen till en fil
<larsemil> K350: har servern en skärm?
<Ulthwen> nej
<larsemil> Ulthwen: heter du k350?
<Ulthwen> nej
<larsemil> jag vill bara vara säker på att så verkligen är fallet
<Ulthwen> men vi har redan ställt den frågan
<larsemil> okej
<larsemil> K350: HUR styr du servern?
<K350> larsemil: Nej, den saknar skärm/tangentbord. Det är skälet till att jag försöker uppgradera via SSH. Annars installerar jag manuellt. Men då måste jag krångla med o koppal in skärmen etc
<K350> larsemil: Men det tar nog minde tid att koppla in den än att försöak lösa det hrä problemet börjar jag misstänka
<larsemil> K350: det blir inte lättare för att du gör det sittandes vid datorn...
<K350> Nä, så är det
<larsemil> K350: men nu kommer min fråga
<larsemil> K350: datorn du använder och sshar ifrån, är det samma som du nu sitter och chattar på?
<K350> Försöker undivka att pyssla med sladdar o kablar när jag ju ser dåligt. Men allrigt, det blri nog enklast så ändå i det hrä läget
<larsemil> K350: det blir inte lättare om du sätter i skärmen, du kommer få samma fel då...
<larsemil> K350: datorn du använder och sshar ifrån, är det samma som du nu sitter och chattar på?
<larsemil> K350: datorn du använder och sshar ifrån, är det samma som du nu sitter och chattar på?
<speakman> fördelen med att koppla in skärm och tangentbord är väl att det går att installera om från scratch (och välja Ubuntu Server den här gången)
<K350> Den dator jag sitter vid nu är min desktop dator. Det är en 10.04 kdm. Men jag kör den aldrig i kdm, nåväl , nästan aldrig.
<larsemil> K350: är det den datorn du använder att ssha in till servern från?
<K350> Ja
<larsemil> K350: Varför säger du då att det inte går att kopiera texten från ssh? du använder väl terminalen till att ssha?
<K350> 8.04 datorn är eg ingen server. Utan ursprungligen en min i installation som jag installerat några tjänster på.
<larsemil> en server är en dator som kör tjänster
<K350> larsemil: Aha, nej nej, jag är i textläge på min desktp dator. kdm är alltås inte på.
<K350> larsemil: Jag anväder inte kdm 9 ggr av 10 eftersom jag ändå ser dåligt
<larsemil> K350: varför? det låter väldigt onödigt.
<larsemil> K350: så du har ingen webbläsare eller något alls
<K350> larsemil: Inte om man är synskadad
<K350> Jo, lynx t.ex
<larsemil> K350: compiz har väl massor med stöd för att öka tillgängligheten på gnome?
<K350> larsemil: Jo, jag vet. Men man det här är int een lösning jag har valt för att krångal till det fö rmig:-)
<larsemil> K350: okej
<K350> Men jag anävder en dle av de där hjälp prorammen vid de tillfällen jag aänvder kdm
<cHarNe2> tele2 + tekniska problem = sant<3
<K350> cHarNe2:  instämmer. Idag sms:ad emig en räkning utan spec heller..as usual
 * K350 sträcker på benen.....
<cHarNe2> K350: deras mex ligger nere..
<larsemil> ha! jag hittade precis en bugg i compiz. eller vad jag tycker är en bugg iaf..
<larsemil> om man har skrivbordsvägg och inte kuben, så kan man ju inte gå till skribord 1 från skrivbord 4, alltså vad som i kuben bara hade varit ett steg. de har inget med varandra att göra. MEN om man drar ett fönster utanför skrivbord 4 så syns detpå skrivbord 1...
<larsemil> Coffe: nästa version av proxmox blir nog riktigt trevlig
<madbear> nej larsemil det är working as intended...
<madbear> så har det ju alltid varit :D
<Coffe> larsemil, ja
<larsemil> Coffe: HA och multiuser. är ni partners?
<Coffe> larsemil, BTW . du har inte testat något med att ha brandvägg på proxmoxmaskinen å ge klient ett externt ip ?
<Coffe> larsemil,  nepps
<larsemil> Coffe: inte i proxmox men har gjort med kvm
<larsemil> Coffe: kört en virtuell "router"
<Coffe> larsemil,  okey ,   har du någon url eller så ?
<larsemil> Coffe: hmm nej, tror bara vi körde in typ openwrt och valde in och ut interface.
<Coffe> larsemil, ok , borde fungera så , att gör jag virt interface på maskien sätter upp dom i shorewall å knyter rätt till maskien , så borde de fungera
<larsemil> Coffe: ja jag antar det
<larsemil> Coffe: vet att det inte var särskilt krångligt alls
<Coffe> vi ska driftsätta våran 1a proxmox i live miljö
<Coffe> larsemil,  vet du något om när 2.0 släpps ?
<larsemil> Coffe: håller precis på att leta igenom internetz efter info om det, och inget är bestämt. men jag tror det är början på nästa år
<Coffe> jag funderar på att testa senaste test releasen med nya kvm
<larsemil> är det en beta av 2.x?
<K350> cHarNe2: tele2:s vadå mex, ligger nere?
<K350> c
<amelia> *gäsp*
<cHarNe2> K350: uppe igen
<bamsefar> Tur att deras internet funkar bättre.
<js_> hajhaj, söker frilansprogrammerare för en enkel x-app, any takers?
<larsemil> och där hade jag fiber i serverhallen!
<larsemil> js_: kolle med spektre
<js_> cool
<larsemil> http://forums.petrisimolin.com/media/12753/36355.jpg
<cHarNe2> larsemil: haha
<cHarNe2> trodde att det skulle vara en bild på din fiber-ansluutning
<larsemil> cHarNe2: min fiberanslutning är ju bara en kabel
<Philip5> larsemil: ohhh, det som är så spännande att se ;)
<Philip5> värsta porren
<larsemil> en hona och en hane
<Philip5> say no more
<larsemil> Philip5: men jag ska ordna en bild till dig nästa gång jag är där. jag lovar!
<Philip5> dirty talk i serverrummet
<larsemil> mellan alla mina typ... sju servrar.. haha
<Philip5> drama
<Philip5> fan, vill ha en snabbare dator... börjar nog bli dags för en upgrade
<larsemil> brorsan köpte en i7 med ssd disk.. jävlar, den var typ så snabb att den förutsåg vad man ville göra
<Philip5> sånn kan jag också tänka mig
<Philip5> om man blir din bror kanske man får en automatiskt??
<larsemil> tyvärr är han den täta av oss. jag är egenföretagare på sätndig jakt efter kunder, han är rörmockare med ett överflöd av jobb och svartjobb
<larsemil> :)
<Philip5> skillnad på världar
<larsemil> haha ja
<Philip5> så tror de flesta att det är datorfolket som har guldkant
<Philip5> fast det kanske inte är lika ofta som du bokstavligen får stå med armarna upp i skit
<Philip5> wb HakanS
<larsemil> Philip5: haha men inte han heller, han gör ju bara nyinstallationer skitungen
<Philip5> bortskämd jäklel
<Philip5> jäkel
<Philip5> en rörmokare som är fin i kanten
<speakman> K350: hur går det med burken?
<HakanS> Philip5: Hejsan. Vad betyder "wb"?
<HakanS> Philip5: Säkert något engelskt. :)
<Ulthwen> welcome back
<HakanS> Det ante mig.
<HakanS> GÃ¥r det inte med "vlt"?
<Philip5> hehe, lite för avancerat :)
<Philip5> vt i så fall kanske
<HakanS> Självklar! fam.
<HakanS> fam=fel av mig
<larsemil> skdmd
<larsemil> skdmd = så klart du menar det
<Ulthwen> behöver en bot med förklaringar på förkortningar
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Nafallo> !fam is <reply> fam = fel av mig
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Nafallo> !skdmd is <reply> skdmd = så klart du menar det
<Nafallo> !wb is <reply> wb = welcome back (välkommen tillbaks)
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Nafallo> !skdmd is <reply> skdmd = så klart du menar det
<ubot2> But skdmd already means something else!
<Nafallo> bah
<Nafallo> !skdmd
<ubot2> skdmd = så klart du menar det
<Nafallo> !fam
<ubot2> fam = fel av mig
<Nafallo> !wb
<ubot2> wb = welcome back (välkommen tillbaks)
<Nafallo> Ulthwen: du sa? :-P
<Ulthwen> :D
<Ulthwen> fast egentligen borde syntaxen vara: !tr <förkortning>
<Ulthwen> för att knyta an till hur linux funkar
<speakman> eller snarare; <förkortning>?
<speakman> för att knyta an till svensk lingvistik :
<speakman> p
<coobra> hmms
<hexabit> Håller på och gör ett script som laddar ner en logfil från en Debianserver via sftp. Hur gör man för att "eka" password till inloggningen via ett scrip?
<hexabit> Jag har skickat en nyckel till den, men har får inte starta om ssh-servern :(
<hexabit> Kan man trycka ut lösenordet till terminalen på något sätt eller är det kört?
<Ulthwen> http://bash.cyberciti.biz/security/expect-ssh-login-script/
<Ulthwen> det kanske?
<speakman> Eller ladda upp din publika nyckel dit och logga in med den?
<speakman> http://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-ssh-with-public-key-authentication-debian-etch
<hexabit> speakman: Ja fast server hittar inte nyckeln förens jag startar om den tror jag. :(
<speakman> du behöver bara starta om ssh-daemonen
<speakman> varför får du inte starta om den?
<hexabit> Ja men jag måste ha rootaccsses då verkar det som
<hexabit> Eller kan man göra det som vanlig user?
<speakman> beroende på hur /etc/ssh/sshd_config ser ut så kanske ja
<speakman> grep ^PubkeyAuthentication /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<speakman> Finns det inget "plugin" som passar till alla IRC-klienter som tar kommandon som det ovan och exekverar det på den frågandes maskin (rätt maskin, om det rör sig om en fjärrserver som uppgraderingsfallet tidigare idag) och klistrar in alla utskrifter här? Tänk vad enkelt allt skulle bli :)
<Ulthwen> känns som en gigantisk säkerhetsrisk
<barzam> vem skulle våga köra en sån plugin? :)
<bamsefar> Nej då
<speakman> Folk kör ju IE ff*... :)
<speakman> !ffs
<ubot2> Factoid 'ffs' not found
<speakman> !fs
<ubot2> Factoid 'fs' not found
<speakman> !ff
<ubot2> Factoid 'ff' not found
<speakman> äh
<speakman> !äh
<ubot2> Factoid 'h' not found
<speakman> :)
<larsemil> hexabit: du måste inte starta om ssh för nyckel, det är aktiverat från start väl?
<speakman> larsemil: det var det jag bad honom kolla med grep, men inget svar.
<Ulthwen> Bypass Flash GPU validation in Linux & improve performance
<Ulthwen> Är det någon som provat? Hjälpte det?
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> nån online
<larsemil> ne
<speakman> icke
<speakman> Ulthwen: vad är det?
<Ulthwen> speakman: En tweak man tydligen kan göra för att förbättra performance för Flash. Skulle behövas med tanke på hur mycket CPU/Ram skiten käkar
<Ulthwen> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/force-flash-gpu-acceleration-in-linux-improve-performance/
<speakman> åfan, ja det vore banne mig på tiden. Kan inte ens köra YouTube på min Netbook :)
<larsemil> inte ens ett år och ska ha en egen dator när jag sitter och pillar...
<barzam> speakman: youtube funkade perfekt tom på min eeepc 900
<speakman> barzam: lyckos dig. Funkar skit på min NC10
<IPconfig> är de sant att många branvägar inte blockar  Internet Protocol Version 6 trafik
<IPconfig> den utgående
<larsemil> väldigt många brandväggar blockar inte utgående trafik i särskilt hög grad alls om man inte bett dem om det.
<larsemil> att sen applikationer använder ipv6 istället för ipv4 skulle jag bli väldigt förvånad över
<IPconfig> ne läste bara på linux forumet
<IPconfig> och blev förvånad
<Kim^J> amelia, bamsefar: Har ett problem att identifiera en server. Det står HPC på lappen med serienumret, men det står Unicom Computers på CD-ROM:en.
<Kim^J> Ni har ingen aning vad det kan vara för märke?
<Kim^J> Varken HPC eller Unicom Computers ger vettiga resultat på Google.
<Kim^J> Unicom Computer Services verkar VÄLDIGT B....
<Ulthwen> Hur stänger man ner fönstret för Google Reader i Firefox när close this länken inte funkar?
<IPconfig> terminate
<IPconfig> eller killall
<larsemil> Ulthwen: ctrl + w?
<IPconfig> eller killall ?
<Kim^J> Problemet jag egentligen har är följande, den piper "PIIIIIIIIIIIP -5s paus- PIIIIIIIIIIIIP -5s paus- PIIIIIIIIIIP" flera gånger i följd. Den bootar in i EFI dock, men jag vet inte vad jag ska göra där. xD
<larsemil> IPconfig: ge inte råd när råden är dåliga
<IPconfig> ah en bra tanke
<Ulthwen> larsemil: bra tänkt. Ctrl + w och sen undo fixade det
<Ulthwen> känns som en bugg man borde rapportera
<Philip5> om vi har någon som älskar vlc här och som vill ha senaste 1.1.5 så har jag nyss kört upp den på min ppa för maverick
<coobra> Philip5:  <3
<Philip5> håller på att byggas just nu...
<cHarNe2> vem älskar vlc?
<Philip5> någon kanske
<Barre_> !kaka | larslj
<ubot2> larslj: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<coobra> vlc är <3
<kodein> det är mindre än 3?
<Philip5> ubuntu har blivit lite tuffare med vlc också och slagit på fler features. förr så ströp de ner den rätt bra
<PontusOhman> FAN vad jag avskyr Captcha... Hatar de mer och mer för varje dag som går! Skrev rätt 10 ggr och varje gång så gav den fel :p
<PontusOhman> När fan ska de lösa och göra ett bättre system tro?
<maxjezy> PontusOhman, jag hatar det med
<maxjezy> borde vara ett litet 3D spel man ska klara sig igenom istället
<maxjezy> jävla Captcha
<maxjezy> eller ett duckhunt
<maxjezy> skjuta tre fåglar med 5 skott
<maxjezy> annars får man börja om
<Guest11602> Hej! Jag försökte precis installera Ubuntu 10.10 parallelt med Windows 7 men när jag efter installationen skulle starta datorn så dyker inte GRUB upp utan Windows 7 startas direkt. Hur löser jag det här och gärna genom att använda BURG.
<kodein> BURG?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<kodein> men, alltså, i vilken ordning installerade du det där?
<Guest11602> GRUB då för att inte röra till det
<Guest11602> behöver få dual booten att fungera i vilket fall
<larsemil> Barre_: jag vill också ha kaka!
<Barre_> !örfil | larsemil
<ubot2> Factoid 'rfil' not found
<Barre_> :P
<Barre_> larsemil: du hjälpte inte till att få igång backuppen på adder, så du får ingen kaka
 * larsemil slaps Barre_ around with a texas hold em card dealer modell ugly
 * Barre_ likes it
<larsemil> ja just ja, du gillar ju fula brudar.. :D
<larsemil> haha ne då
<larsemil> har för mig att jag har sett en bild på din fru en gång, en blond skönhet om jag minns rätt?
<Barre_> larsemil: nope.... en grymt vacker brunett....
<larsemil> aha jag minns nog fel. jag såg en kvinna i bakgrunden på någon twitterbild du skickade när du tog en whiskey på en solig terass eller något sådant
 * larsemil har autistiskt minne
 * larsemil funderar på övernattningslägenhet till sthlm... http://www.esny.se/objekt/8-odengatan-78-stockholm
<Barre_> larsemil: det var ingen whiskey, det var en strawberry daiquiri
<larsemil> ja juste
 * larsemil kan inte alkohol
<Barre_> larsemil: det går bra nu......
<larsemil> Barre_: men du, tips! k9-mail.. om du inte använder det redan
<larsemil> Någon mer än jag som leker med piwik?
<Barre_> larsemil: http://gargamel.nu/2010/06/applikationer-till-min-android/ :P
<Barre_> larsemil: det var vist en frozen margarita .....
<larsemil> och hon var blond också erkänn!
<larsemil> :D
<Barre_> larsemil: inte direkt http://twitpic.com/26tkti
<larsemil> Barre_: jag klarar inte av handcent dock
<Barre_> larsemil: vad använder du då?
<larsemil> Barre_: stock
<larsemil> Barre_: den som kommer med
<Barre_> larsemil: ok, jag är grymt nöjd med handcent
<larsemil> jag försökte men nej, det blev baara inte ljuv musik
<larsemil> Barre_: idag kopplades det in nät till hallen och vi får väl våra /24 adresser imorgon så nu är det bara att tuta och köra.
<larsemil> en sak som irriterar mig är att telefonen fortsätter starta upp massa appar som jag inte vill, som liksom körs i bakgrunden
<Guest11602> Hur får man GRUB att fungera? Den fungerade inte efter installationen. Så jag behöver antagligen installera GRUB och sedan få den att hitta Windows 7
<cahoot> du får nog förklara vad som inte 'fungerar'
<Guest11602> Jag installerade WIndows 7 för ett bra tag sedan och idag så installerade jag Ubuntu parallelt på samma hårddisk. Men GRUB verkar inte ha installerats för Windows 7 startar utan att GRUB kommer upp när jag startar om datorn
<cahoot> installerade du grub på partitionen ( t ex sda#)? i stället för MBR (t ex sda) ?
<vacum> käfta inte med geten! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp0Bt2cbcc8&feature=player_embedded#!
<cahoot> hur som helst får du nog starta från CD'n och installera grub därifrån - det finns massor av howtos (för ubuntu) på google
<larsemil> Guest11602: är båda installerade på samma hårddisk?
<Guest11602> yes
<tobzi> hej, undrar om npgon vet eller kanske e guide om hur jag enklast tar bort Ubuntu från min dator utan att försöra Bootmgr så jag kan boota up win7 igen!
<tobzi> Jag har dual boot nu
<PontusOhman> Någon som vet vad klisterlappen heter som Microsoft tvingar på alla tillverkare?! Med deras licensnyckel? :D Vad heter den?
<coobra> smuttspå datorn  ?
<PontusOhman> coobra: Haha ungefär :D
<PontusOhman> Nä, ska ta och dra iväg på hockey nu! Laters
<anders_> vilka är dom viktigagaste programmen till ubuntu?
<cahoot> kerneln är väl nr 1
<coobra> anders_:  vad tycker du är viktigt ?
<anders_> nån typ av säkerhet kan vara en början
<anders_> otroligt vad smidigt ubuntu(linux) är om man jämför med några år sen, jag menar installation och att hitta drivrutiner
<coobra> japp
<coobra> gör sig själv
<coobra> :D
<coobra> anders_: googla lite på det du behöver finns god dokumentation
<anders_> ja verkligen, innan var det lite mer meck
<anders_> är firestarter en bra brandvägg?
<coobra> firestarter är ett verktyg att styra brandväggsregler
<kodein> det är en bra låt av the prodigy iaf
<coobra> och det funkar helt ok :D
<coobra> kodein: youbet
<cahoot> anders_: du vet bestämt att du behöver en 'brandvägg'?
<coobra> anders_:  vad ska du ha igång på ubuntupcn  ?
<anders_> installerade firestarter iaf, nej inget speciellt, bara trixa lite med
<Philip5> wb Squirrel
<jolaren> Någon som kan hjälpa mig få bort e-mail från noitifikationsfältet? Har GMAIL där och det ser fult ut med båda, jag vill bara ta bort epost fliken inte hela fältet..
<Philip5> johanbr: någon som önskat dig välkommen till kanalen idag då??
<Wolominiarz> någon som är insatt i apache på linux?
<larsemil> ja
<andol> !ask | Wolominiarz
<ubot2> Wolominiarz: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<johanbr> Philip5, nej, tror inte det :(
<Wolominiarz> jag ska till att installera ubuntu på en laptop som är tänkt att vara en utvecklingsserver för en webshop
<Wolominiarz> är allting med apache, php och mysql kommando baserat?
<Wolominiarz> eller är det bara bättre att ha det tillvägagångssättet?
<johanbr> jolaren, är det inte bara att högerklicka och ta bort?
<larsemil> Wolominiarz: ja det mesta är kommandobaserat
<larsemil> Wolominiarz: dock finns det t.ex phpmyadmin till mysql och att installera apache mysql och php har aldrig varit lättare
<Wolominiarz> larsemil: ok, är det bara att hämta allt från repositories?
<larsemil> Wolominiarz: om du installerar från ubuntu server skivan så kan du välja att göra en LAMP install när du sätter i skivan, då gör den allt automagiskt åt dig
<Wolominiarz> help
<Wolominiarz> -help
<Wolominiarz> ok, jag har en dator där jag vill installera vanliga ubuntu, så att jag inte har den för ett ändamål, vill sätta mig in lite mer och har från första början tyckt att linux är bättre på många sätt
<Wolominiarz> så om jag skulle vilja ta omvägen och installera allt manuellt hade det varit roligare för min del
<larsemil> Wolominiarz: då är det bara att installera apache php och mysql, inte så svårt alls. det kan vi guida dig till här om du inte hittar en guide på internetz som du gillar
<Wolominiarz> tackar, ska sätta igång med installationen av ubuntu snart så jag skriver väl antagligen senare
<Wolominiarz> hur skriver jag privata meddelanden här?
<Wolominiarz> :P
<larsemil>  /msg nickname hej
<larsemil> Wolominiarz: du lyckades ju nyss med mig
<Wolominiarz> det var fusk
<Wolominiarz> skrev bara larsemil:
<larsemil> tror jag inte då jag fick privmsg i annat fönster först där jag bad dig skriva i kanalen
<larsemil> !priv
<ubot2> Factoid 'priv' not found
<larsemil> meh
<Wolominiarz> !priv larsemil så?
<ubot2> Wolominiarz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<larsemil> nej du ska inte privva mig alls
<Wolominiarz> priv larsemil ok
<Wolominiarz> fattar inte
<Wolominiarz> är för trög
<larsemil> Wolominiarz: snälla kan du ta det här i kanalen istället för att privva mig? jag vill inte privvas, jag gör annat
<Lucido> håller på och blir tooookig...  :D aaaahh... installerade en toolbar från isohunt som en firefox-e xtension som sedemera visade sig vara tämligen meningslös, så jag tog sonika och tog bort den... nu fungerar inte det att "hot-typea" i adress-fältet... skriver jagh t.ex facebook utan .com får jag ett felmeddelande, inte heller söker den på andra ord som den gjorde tidigare....  har sökt runt efter lösningar, men hittar in
<Lucido> Felmeddelande: jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/extensions/langpack-sv-SE@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/chrome/sv-SE.jar!/locale/browser-region/region.propertiesfacebook
<Lucido> alltså ovanstående dyker upp i adressfältet.... tänkte kolla om någon här händig kan tänkas veta hur jag ska göra för att återställa firefox till sin gamla glory
<Lucido> ?
<Lucido> :)
<johanbr> Lucido, prova köra "firefox -p" från terminal och skapa en ny profil
<Lucido> tack ,ska prova det: här är för övrigt en tråd med "felet i fråga". verkar specifikt ha att göra med ask-coms toolbars (även om detta var en annan men säkert byggt på samma struktur)
<Lucido> firefox -p
<Lucido> http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=sq&comments_parentId=318168&forumId=1
<Lucido> johanbr , får inte igång firefox med -p
<Lucido> : Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/firefox-bin.pure.
<Nafallo> !priv is <reply> IRC stödjer att man skriver privat till andra användare. Dock så ser vi helst att du först frågar om det är okej i den publika kanalen innan du sätter igång och skickar meddelanden till folk.
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Nafallo> larsemil: there you go
<larsemil> tack
<johanbr> Lucido, aha "firefox -P" ska det visst vara
<Lucido> johanbr tack *provar* :D
<Lucido> johanbr - fungerade :D!!! frågan är nu hur jag fixar "default profilen".. *tips mottages gärna*
<johanbr> Lucido, prova slå av alla extensions och grejer
<Lucido> mmm,testat det :-/ var ju en av dem som skapade problemet, men det försvann inte när jag avinstallerade *grrr* :)
<Lucido> eller så får jag helt enkelt byugga vidare på den här :) *lösning*
<antii> Hmmpf
<antii> 10.4 eller 10.10 på lappyn?
<larsemil> 10.10 på laptop!
<antii> mehh
<antii> 10.4 har ju LTS :-p.. verkar ju som en bra version av ubuntu
<antii> behöver väl inte följa releasecykeln hela tin? :P
<larsemil> okej kör 10.04 då
<antii> :)
<Laban> Klart du ska ha 10.10
<Laban> Jag har precis uppgraderat mina 10.04or till .10 och det var nästan inga priblem....
<Laban> Förutom att ingen av dem kunde starta efterår :d
<Laban> ...men å andra sidan var det nog inte uppgraderingens fel. Hade det problemet innan också.
<Nafallo> antii: du menar 10.04, 10.4 existerar inte
<antii> ..
<lyckegard^> okej, var har de gömt gamla xorg.conf ?
<lyckegard^> eller snarare,, hur gör jag för att få ordning på glx så jag kan spela supertux
<kodein> i en hög xml-filer.
<lyckegard^> kodein, såklart... hur gör jag istället?
<kodein> bra fråga. jag kör med en xorg.conf :)
<lyckegard^> jag förstår att det är mer  användarvänligt.. bara tråkigt när man inte hänger med i utvecklingen..
<lyckegard^> jag har ett program i system som heter "blacklists" och ikonen är en barnvagn... humor?
<lyckegard^> nvidia-xconfig skapade dock en xorg.conf-fil..
<EAG> funkar den bra? ;)
<Chigurh> Tjenare, jag har haft problem med att få Ubuntu installerat och det har visat sig vara strul med drivrutiner. Jag är osäker men med största sanolikhet så har jag försökt installera med desktop (10.10) versionen. Är det stor chans att det är därför det inte funkar? Jag har en sony vaio (bärbar).
<Chigurh> Tänker alltså på att det finns netbook och desktop installationer
<gorgo> vad händer här?
<antii> party gorgo, sj?
<gorgo> party? :D
<gorgo> låter kul, själv sitter man på jobb, hihi
<antii> :/
<K350> Hur blir det med alla program man har installerade när man upgraderar från 10.04  till 10.10. Måste man installera om dem?
<EAG> har nån något förslag på minimal dist om man ska köra webserver+mysql samt cups
<EAG> och göra detta från en usbsticka som en live-cd
<K350> EAG: ubuntu-server?
<EAG> jag vill inte installera det till en disk
<EAG> äh, jag kör in ubuntuserver iaf
<K350> titta på www.linux.org där har dom listor med dists dukan välja bland
<EAG> jo..
<FreeOne> Hej alla! Har precis installerat Ubuntu 10.10 men lyckas inte få igång mina dubbla skärmar ordentligt. Den forcerar fram klonade skärmar och när jag väljer bort "samma bild på alla skärmar" säger den: "Logga ut och Logga in igen". ingenting fungerar.. .tips... fungerade perfekt på 10.04
<FreeOne> *tips eftersökes*
<x_link> FreeOne: Ha lite tålamod så svarar säkert någon snart.
<barzam> är alla laddade inför imorgon nudå?
<K350> Har ni upgraderat till 10.10 eller håller ni er till LTS?
<FreeOne> hej, ursäkta om jag tjatar, men ramlade ut chaten :) .... Hej alla! Har precis installerat Ubuntu 10.10 men lyckas inte få igång mina dubbla skärmar ordentligt. Den forcerar fram klonade skärmar och när jag väljer bort "samma bild på alla skärmar" säger den: "Logga ut och Logga in igen". ingenting fungerar.. .tips... fungerade perfekt på 10.04
<FreeOne> K350 Jag har uppgraderat till 10.01 - precis - men som du ser har jag en del funderingar som jag inte får klur på :-/
<FreeOne> 10.10
<K350> FreeOne: nä, vad för något? Stor /litenskillnad?
<K350> FreeOne: btw, gjorde du en upgraderign via nätet?
<FreeOne> nej, jag märker ingen direkt skillnad. övergången var smidig, ja jag gjorde en uppgradering via nätet... allt fungerar "som förrut" förutom att jag får känslan av att systemet är lite mer "snappy".... lite mer responsivt rakt av...
<FreeOne> dock så fungerar inte mina dubbla skärmar som förrut, vilket är ett stort irritationsmoment för mig
<FreeOne> har tweakat mitt ubuntu en del med cairo dock o annat, och allt verkar fungera direkt lika bra som förrut..
<K350> FreeOne: skärmarna kan nog bero på att du måste göra om ngt i ngn fil i /etc som är nytt ...gissar jag
<K350> FreeOne: Fast snappy förstod jag inte riktigt vad du menade med
<K350> FreeOne: Behöll du dina program eller fick du ominstallera dem?
<FreeOne> K350 har visserligen inte heller hunnit testa 100%  alla program m.m heller ;) ... ja, jag kan tänka mig att det är någon fil som jag kan tänkas behöva pilla i, eller så är drivrutinerna till mitt grafikkort inte stödda än :-/
<K350> FreeOne: Jag var nämligne precis ifärd med att starta en upgradering....vet inte vad jag ska göra
<FreeOne> nej, allt behölls, och allt som jag provat hittills fungerar som förrut... snappy = mer responsivt, snabbare
<K350> FreeOne: Skönt att höra För när jag försökte uppgradera via nätet från karmic till lucid blev allt galet. Så jag fick installera om.
<K350> FreeOne: Hade du krypterad /hom dir innan du upgraderade?
<barzam> K350: man måste ju itne köra det senaste bara för att det går, om allt funkar i nuvarande version finns u ingen egentlig anledning
<barzam> K350: men jag har personligen alltid gillat att köra det senaste
<FreeOne> K350 Än så länge verkar som sagt allting fungera precis som i den förra releasen, inga problem vad jag märker av.. Men grämer mig nästan ändå med tanke på skärmarna... om någon har ett tips eller är linux-ninja så uppskattas hjälp något enormt!!!
<K350> FreeOne: Samma med mig. Det är kanske inte rationellt..men men
<K350> Har man bara en backup på /home och /etc så kan man ju alltid installera om lucid igen. Så det är ju ingen katastrof.
<K350> FreeOne: Efter åren med Windows är jag inte riktigt van vid att installera OS två ggr om året. Men börjar vänja mig:-) Inte _så_ stor sak...kanske...ändå
<FreeOne> Testade att ändra bildskärmsinställningarna genom "Ati Catalyst Control Center", den säger att jag måste starta om systemet :-/ *GRRR* So here i go, wish me luck
<FreeOne> k350, tror inte jag hade krypterad home-dir
<FreeOne> men vet ej :-P
<K350> FreeOne: har du en mappen ~/.profile ? DÃ¥ har du krypterad /home
<barzam> FreeOne: då har du nog inte det :)
<K350> funderar på om jag ska köra do-rlease-upgrade i terminalen eller köra upgrade via GUI..uhm..spelar kanske inneroll...
<FreeOne> YES, kan berätta för alla som lyssnat på mitt gnäll att efter 3 omstarter och pillande i ATI Catalyst Control Center i administrativt läge så lyckades jag äntligen få igång dubbla skärmar utan kloning... ~YES~
<FreeOne> 10.10 works like a charm (again ;) )
<FreeOne> eller kanske snarare "finally"
<K350> FreeOne: well in that case. Då tror jag att jag ska våg amig på ett försök här då!
<K350> Kanske bäst att stänga ner IRC under tiden?
<FreeOne> K350, lycka till, det mesta fungerade rätt bra under tiden också, men jag lät den stå sista halvtimmen... har väl inte världens kraftigaste laptop/uppkoppling, men hela min uppgrad. tog ca 2 timmar... inklusive nedladdning....
<FreeOne> K350 lycka till som sagt..... ~Fridens~
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia: har du pyntat färdigt med bamsefar? ;)
<amelia> Philip5: njä, men målat två av mina adventsljusstakar en andra gång.
<amelia> är bara tre kvar som jag inte ens börjat på.
<Philip5> har ni eller du gjort det?
<amelia> jag.. fast vi köpte sånna billiga på ÖB och så slippar ner dem, grundmålar och målar två lager färg.
<Philip5> vad fick bamsefar göra då?
<K350> Jisses vad tid den här upgraderingne tar. Står ju inte hur det går heller
<amelia> Philip5: plocka undan och diska från gåsamiddagen i söndags :P
<K350> Kanske inte borde ha IRC igång under upgrade..men det tar sån tid...knorr
<Philip5> hehe
<K350> Enerverande att man inte kan se hur mkt som är kvar/klart
<K350> progressbaren bara studsar fram o tillbaka i alla evighet
<K350> Kan ju ta hel anatten
<K350> kommer säkert att ta hela natten:-/
<amelia> K350: utgå från att det tar en evighet så blir du positivt överraskad när det är klart. :)
<K350> amaTja, sant. Man får väl försöka ändra attityd.
<amelia> hehe, eller varför inte vara glad för att det ens finns en progressbar, _riktiga_ unix-kommandon returnerar bara en ny prompt när det är klart (eller i värsta fall ett felmeddelande)
<K350> Well, just nu gör det ju ingen skillnad. ping-pong eller tom prompt
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> positiv, optimistisk! :D
<amelia> jag är hungrig. :(
<K350> Tips på liten/minimal snabb server att köra helt i textläge över SSH på en box utan skärm/tangentbord/mus?
<amelia> bubba
<K350> amelia: well, vad matfrågan gäller så har jag ett gott läge dock:-) proppat skafferi med massa nyttigt och ännu mer onyttigt:-)
<amelia> K350: http://www.excito.com/
<K350> Kan det vara bra/dåligt att öppn awebläsaren under upgrade?
<K350> Vad är det här för kul?:-)
<amelia> K350: en liten server som kan vara både ssh-igt enkel och webgui't enkel att använda utan skärm, tangentbord eller mus.
<K350> Ah, precis vad jag behöver!:-)
<amelia> de är rätt coola. mina föräldrar har första genereationen och den funkar kalas.
<K350> amelia: Geeks hela familjen?:-)
<amelia> K350: nejdå.
<amelia> K350: föräldrarna är rätt lost. mamma är döds på word och pappa kickar ass i excell, men de behöver båda typ fyra försök för att koppla in en skrivare.
<K350> amelia: Aha, jag förstår.
<K350> amelia: Mina päron har windows. De lyckas strual till  allt vi gör Nu kan de inte ens uppdatera. Så vi ska "tinga" på dme kubuntu på söndag är det tänkt!:-)
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> båda mina bröder är winmuppar så de får sköta supporten i hemmet.
<K350> amelia: min pappa är lit ei den hrä stilen " kan du maila på den hrä adressen www.mikompis.org@"
<amelia> hehe
<K350> amelia: Dom får skylla sig själv wimparna. Min brosa är MAC freak. Men det är för att han skafade MAC innn windows var windows.
<amelia> min pappa är lite värre, han försöker och låtsas att han vet så det går inte så bra alltid.
<amelia> men mamma slutade gråta när det kom pop-up rutor för flera år sedan. *stolt* :P
<K350> amelia: Jag känner igne det där. Då vill de inte lära sig heller...de "vet ju"
<amelia> fast imho är min ena bror klart godkänd som win-user, han är spelprogrammerare..
<K350> amelia: Jag blir inte förvånad om mina pärons dator är full med virus och deltar i alla möjliga dDoS:er
<R3DPiLL> jag kommer ihåg första gången pappa startade datorn. jag var tvungen att stå bredvid och titta på och försäkra honom om att inget farligt häder när man trycker på den där stora otäcka knappen.
<amelia> hehe, min pappa var kung på dos på den gamla goda tiden.. det hjälper dock inte nuförtiden.
<K350> haha
<R3DPiLL> haha päron och datorer
<K350> c
<R3DPiLL> shit vad jag kommer skämmas när jag blir förälder och mina ungar kan mer än jag
<K350> nu menar du DOS OS hoppas jag!:-)
<amelia> K350: ja
<K350> pheeew!:-D
<K350> pappa köpte oss en VIC -20 på den tiden. För att spela spel med. Inte mkt man kunde göra med den. Han var frälst. I spelen alltså
<amelia> hehe
<K350> Ska kanske passa på och se om dne finns kvar. Kunde man ju ta hem den när man ändå ska dit i helgen.
<amelia> vi hade en del spel på vår 286.. jag varvade Leisure Suite Larry 1 som 8 åring. :P
<K350> Har nog inga program till den dock. Vill minnas att man körde dom på vanliga kasetter
<K350> Man bord eeg spara de där antika grejjerna. Få dom att funka om 30-år eller så.
<amelia> jag har kvar min 286, batteriet är kass, men den funkar i övrigt.
<K350> Då kommer det kanske inte finna sså många väl fungerande antika datorer. Lite värde kanske?
<K350> Kanske går att hitta anna t battteri. Lite hobby på äldre dar:-)
<K350> Som folk med veteran bilar etc.
<amelia> det går alldeles säkert.
<amelia> jag samlar på massa gamla datorer.
<amelia> släppade hem ett gäng alphaservrar för någon vecka sedan.
<K350> amelia: bli euforisk då man efter fler aår äntligen hittar den där antika scat kabeln man saknar i någon bod på stan:-)
<amelia> K350: http://www.linuxchick.se/gallery/saving-a-piece-of-history/
<K350> Hm, känner du till någon dator antik-handel i sthlm?:-)
<amelia> nej, finns det ens sånna?
<K350> fanns en på östgötagatan förut..vet inte m den finns kvar
<K350> Min dröm är dock att hitta ett visst gamalt arkad-spel. Tänkte ha det i någon vrå som sparbössa!:-)
<amelia> hehe
<K350> tror spelet heter vanguard elle rlinknande. En särskild version ska det vara. Stor apparat.
<amelia> sånt är ju dock sååå sjukt dyrt.
<K350> Som folk som samlar på flipperspel
<K350> Ja, jag misstänker det. Det är dessutom ett väldigt gammalt spel.
<K350> Men..ja en litne dröm..kanske en dag:-)
<K350> Skön sparbössa blir det i alla fall:-)
<K350> amelia: Har du ingen sån där dröm, grej du vill gör anågon gång...en dag..då...DÅ!
<amelia> K350: jo, jag vill jobba med stordatorer.
<K350> amelia: SMHI?:-)
<K350> Fast de kanske inte har sånna monster?
<amelia> K350: nej, det är superdatorer
<K350> amelia: Jag vet inget om sånna. Vilka har sånna. Var finns sånna?
<amelia> superdator = kluster av många små burkar, stordator = en stor jävla jätteserver
<amelia> K350: bankerna har sånna
<K350> amelia: Aha, men det kanske inte är en helt orealistisk dröm?
<amelia> K350: nej, kanske inte. vi får väl se. :)
<K350> Jag väntar fortfarand epå HAL 9000 så att säga:-)
<amelia> hehe
<K350> amelia: Studerar du på KTH eller så då?
<amelia> K350: nej, jag jobbar.
<jolaren> johanbr: nej, vill ju bara ha bort en del av den.. inte hela
<jolaren> dvs i den nerfällda fliken, vill jag ha bort e-mail
<K350> ?
<K350> amelia: Den där possitiva överaskningen låter visst vänta på sig. Saken är den att jag inte vet om det  är bättre att gå och lägga sig nu eller vänta en stund.
<K350> amelia: vad man nu ska svara på det , anyway.
<amelia> K350: hehe, det är inte lätt alltid
<K350> Hur stor kan updateringne vara 1 GB? Hämta det kan inte ta hela natten. Kompiler akan ta en stund. Menknappast värre än en vanligt installation. Så jag begriper inte varför det tar en  _sån_ tid
<amelia> jag borde sova, men jag somnade vid 21 och vaknade av att jag höll på att hosta ihjäl mig. får gör ett nytt försök snart.
<K350> amelia: Det hände mig igår. Har varit vaken sedan dess och är inte törtt längre. Typiskt.
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-24
<amelia> K350: dåligt
<K350> Nu skulle det ha suttit fint med 200mb/s istället för vad det nu var jag har
<K350> kanske bahnhof är något att satsa på....
<amelia> bahnhof <3
<amelia> bästa ISP:n, förutom SLIC då. :P
<virtuald> o lägg dig då
<virtuald> fel ruta
<K350> amelia: Wow, den här BUBBA du länkade till. Det verkar vara något för mig!:-)
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack
<K350> hm Excito B2 verkar kul. Dåligt med detaljerad info bara. Undrar om den är debian baserad.
<larsemil> morrn
<zChris> Hej hej
<zChris> Jag har satt min public_html till 755, är det något mer jag behöver göra för att kunna komma åt den genom webbservern?
<zChris> Fixed :)
<zChris> var tvungen att ändra mod för ~/ katalogen
<andol> zChris: Jo, den behöver åtminstone **1 för att nedanliggande public_html ska kunna bli nåbar.
<zChris> aight :)
<zChris> Grrr, den försöker ladda ner index.php när jag skriver det explicit i urlen
<zChris> http://192.168.1.4/~chris/osp/ fungerar men http://192.168.1.4/~chris/osp/index.php försöker den ladda ner filen
<andol> zChris: Hjälper det om du startar om din webbläsare?
<zChris> Nä
<zChris> nu så :) tömde cachen
<zChris> hehe hoppsan sqlinjection öppen där :P
<Kim^J> Du har inte PHP installerat/påslaget?
<cHarNe2> zChris: kolla vilken fil den gåt efter på osp/
<zChris> Ja alltså det fungerar nu :) Tack ändå ^^
<cHarNe2> zChris: vad var det? :P
<zChris> cHarNe2: Det var som andol sa, krux med webbläsaren för den hade filen cachad :P
<cHarNe2> fint
<zChris> Sitter och försöker sammanställa en sida där man kan se olika projekt jag har gjort ^^
<zChris> Än så länge har jag 2 sidor, 2 javaprogram, 2 c++ program :)
<andol> zChris: github/bitbucket?
<zChris> andol, va?
<andol> zChris: Försökte antyda att github.com alt. bitbucket.org kan vara trevliga ställen att lägga upp egna små kodprojekt på.
<zChris> andol, jaha okey. Tänkte iofs själv fixa något sånt system :) bra att lära sig
<cHarNe2> zChris: har åckså försökt med eget, men det tar på produktiviteten att mekka med sånt..
<zChris> Ja men i dagsläget lirar jag bara wow istället ;P
<cHarNe2> zChris: ..github funkar bra i detta syfte då allt ligger på ett ställe :)
<cHarNe2> zChris: är det din dagliga sysselsättning?
<zChris> cHarNe2, ja det kan man väll säga xD
<cHarNe2> zChris: låter givande, hur gammal är du?
<zChris> cHarNe2, jag är 27
<zChris> Känner att du har bildat förutfattade meningar om mig nu :P
<cHarNe2> xz
<cHarNe2> zChris: jo kan kanske vara så
<zChris> cHarNe2, vad gör du på dagarna då ?
<cHarNe2> jobbar i sthlm dagtid, lirar HoN/kodar på kvällarna, åker till nrk på helgerna och är med familje/polarna
<zChris> Jaha där ser man :) Vad jobbar du med?
<cHarNe2> zChris: voip
<cHarNe2> zChris: fasta/mobila telefoni-lösningar för företag
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HakanS> amelia: Trött idag med?
<HakanS> amelia: Eller uttråkad?
<amelia> HakanS: båda
<amelia> har hostat hela jävla natten..
<HakanS> amelia: Usch. Influensa?
<amelia> HakanS: det tror jag inte.
<HakanS> amelia: Rökt för mycket?
<amelia> HakanS: nej, förkyld bara
<HakanS> amelia: Illa nog.
<amelia> jo
<amelia> förberedd för mötet ikväll?
<HakanS> amelia: Ta en stor whisky. Inte för att det hjälper, men det blir roligare att vara förkyld.
<Kim^J> Något som får adrenalinet att pumpa är bra, gör luftgångarna större =)
<amelia> HakanS: nja, jag vet inte det... har ett par bra argument emot whiskey.
<HakanS> amelia: Rätt så förberedd. Har lagt in en del texter och kommandon i ett text-dokument, så att det bara är att klistra in dem.
<amelia> :)
<HakanS> amelia: Inga argument som håller ;)
<amelia> HakanS: jo.
<Whiskey> va fann
<amelia> hahaha
<Whiskey> ofta folk higlightar mig här :D
<amelia> Whiskey: säg som det är, du gillar uppmärksamheten. ;)
<Whiskey> amelia: skulle kunna vara .)
<Whiskey> när jag ändå är här kan jag ju säga att jag hatar linux :)
<HakanS> Whiskey: Det ska vara utan "e".
<Whiskey> Synd att det funkar så bra som server bara :)
<Whiskey> :D
<amelia> Whiskey: det går bra, jag hatar whiskey :P
<Whiskey> haha fuck off :D
<Kim^J> Illa valt namn. :P
<amelia> Whiskey: haha, inte dig då (än iaf), utan sån man dricker..
<Kim^J> Also: Rom > Whisky :D
<Kim^J> Malibu och Cola... Om nom nom
<Whiskey> hehe :D
<Kim^J> Ingen som ska på Dreamhack i helgen?
<amelia> Kim^J: ska du?
<Kim^J> Yep
<Whiskey> bor 50min ifrån DH :)
<Kim^J> Whiskey: Najs =)
<Whiskey> nja vet ja inte
<Whiskey> aldrig varit där
<amelia> Kim^J: jag tror itne det, men det har hänt för att jag helt plötsligt varit där en lördagmorgon och undrat hur fan det gick till.
<Kim^J> Nä, men allmänt att bo nära Elmia är trevligt =)
<Whiskey> haha :D
<amelia> förr*
<Whiskey> den va bra haha
<Kim^J> amelia: xD
<Whiskey> Elmia är nice :)
<Kim^J> Ja =)
<Kim^J> Synd att alla raggare förstör Bilsport Performance Show... :(
<Whiskey> Jag fattar inte
<Whiskey> stavas inte Whisky Whiskey?
<Whiskey> är inte de vilket som :D
<amelia> Whiskey: det beror på vilken sort.
<Kim^J> Whiskey: Whisky = Skotsk, Whiskey = Amerikansk
<Kim^J> Om jag inte minns fel.
<amelia> sån riktig stavas whisky och sånt färgat vatten med HB från usa stavas whiskey
<Whiskey> dpsp :D
<Whiskey> dåså låter de som jag valit rätt :D
<Kim^J> xD
<Kim^J> Kul att vara en majsdryck! :P
<Whiskey> haha amelia :)
<Whiskey> Aja ha de bra knattar :D
<amelia> :)
<Whiskey> pratar för mycket nu :)
<Kim^J> Om jag inte minns fel så är de flesta whiskey-sorter egentligen brandy. :P
<Kim^J> Eller något sånt ^^
<amelia> Kim^J: du tänker på bourboun?
<Whiskey> btw
<Kim^J> amelia: Ja precis =)
<Whiskey> Senaste Ubuntu fan va snyggt temat va :)
<amelia> alltså seriöst, jag dricker inte ens och jag har koll. :P
<Whiskey> åfan nykterist?
<Kim^J> amelia: Jag dricker nästan inget alls. :P Enbart öl och malibu-cola :D
<amelia> Whiskey: nej, det är bara godare med julmust! :D
<Kim^J> amelia: USCH!
<Kim^J> Cola <3
<Whiskey> men va fan inte ens öl?
<Kim^J> Julmust har så små irriterande bublor.
<Whiskey> well
<Whiskey> Julmist var ju öl från börjam
<Whiskey> Julmist var ju öl från "början"
<amelia> Whiskey: öl och vin går bra i maten... där är det gott, annars får det vara.
<amelia> nehe, om man skulle ta en rökpaus kanske...
<amelia> bbl
<Whiskey> kk :)
<Kim^J> Öl... Mmm
<Kim^J> Får bli nästa fredag. :D
<Kim^J> Tacokväll :D
<speakman> Whiskey: du är inte från östersundstrakten ursprungligen?
<Whiskey> nope
<speakman> oki
<Coffe> är det mycket strul att få pound att funka bra med https
<amelia> om jag inte minns fel så är det inte så struligt, men det stöder inte allt man kan önska.
<amelia> har för mig att det antingen är cookie based eller session based den inte stöder med ssl.. men var rätt längesedan jag lekte med pound.
<Coffe> bra med er som minns allt . vad är kommandot igen för att byta en anv namn ?
<larsemil> usermod -l login-name old-name
<Coffe> larsemil,  tack :(
<Coffe> oj :)
<amelia> Coffe: prova du jobba med pound, pen, altheon, varnish och lite till och försöka komma ihåg vilken som gör vad och hur om något år. :P
<Coffe> amelia,  hehe för du inte logg :P
<amelia> Coffe: nej... vi har ärendehanternigssystem, men vi har arkiverat så gamla ärenden..
<PontusOhman> amelia: Sitter och plurar med en bot tills ikväll :)
<amelia> PontusOhman: ok. men har inte HakanS sett till att få in den där ubuntu-boten?
<HakanS> amelia: Jag får inte kontakt med någon som kan fixa in mötes-boten (MootBot).
<amelia> dåligt
<PontusOhman> Har inte heller fått nå respons på att få tillgång till just MootBot
<PontusOhman> Sitter nu med supybot samt MeetBot och pillar
<PontusOhman> "To get a copy of the repo, the first time, use the get command:" Hmmm, men fungerar det under Ubuntu?
<PontusOhman> darcs get http://darcs.debian.org/darcs/collab-maint/MeetBot/  # stable
<HakanS> Enligt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot ska man kontakta dem på kanalen #ubuntu-scribes, men ingen svarar.
<PontusOhman> That sucks
<PontusOhman> Har tom skrivit ett pm till seeker' som utvecklar MootBot men inge svar på 3 dagar typ
<amelia> 10:43 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-scribes: Sorry, Mootbot is currently buggy and/or  broken and I have no time to fix it at the moment. Apologies for any  inconvenience this may cause -- Seeker`
<amelia> kanske kan ha med saken att göra?
<HakanS> Det är väl inte värre än att den som är protokollförare får lite mer jobb med att renskriva protokollet.
<HakanS> amelia: Kan ha med saken att göra.
<PontusOhman> Nån som kan förklara för mig hur jag avslutar en install som jag startade upp i terminalen, men stängde av för jag kunde inte avbryta och som nu ligger och stör andra installationer? =/
<PontusOhman> MeetBot är precis som MootBot :) Så får jag bara igång skiten så är det lugnt :D
<amelia> PontusOhman: kill -9
<PontusOhman> Gav inte mycket :p
<PontusOhman> Äh, startar om servern istället :)
<K350> Startade upgrade via nätet från 10.04 till 10.10 igår ikväll. Den håller fortfarande på. Progressbaren studsar fram och tillbaka sm ping-pong. Ska det vara så här segt?
<K350> Är det inte något fel när en upgradering inte är klar efter 9-10 timmar?
<barzam> K350: ja det är nåt fel
<Nafallo> K350: saker pa att det inte finns en fraga du inte svarat pa i nagot fonster nagonstans?
<cHarNe2> "Are you sure that you wish to conntiniue the update? Y/n"
<K350> ok  jag sm helt missat detta. Stirrat på fel fönstr heal tiden . NU startar upgraderingen. Typiskt att inte se skogne för alla träden...jaja..man lär sig
<K350> Stort tack!:-)
<cHarNe2> K350: hoppas att du skämtar!
<K350> well, nej faktiskt inte:-)
<K350> ok bäst att logga ut o stäna ner massa program
 * cHarNe2 tycker lite synd om K350
<Diffen2> godagens, är det någon som har tips på en wiki som man kan välja att visa vissa sidor publikt och andra måste man ha login för att se. tänkte slänga upp en wiki åt mina kunder men vill inte att all info skall vara publik. någon som har något tips?
<Philip5> en hel wiki-lösning eller som modul till något annat?
<Diffen2> får nog bli en hel lösning
<Diffen2> fristående
<Philip5> det finns rätt många men du kan ju titta på tikiwiki
<andol> Diffen2: Tja, just det kravet tror jag i princip "alla" wikis klarar.
<Philip5> något mer lightweight skulle kunna vara wikkawiki
<Diffen2> mmm det fanns en go uppsjö så jag tänkte om nån hade tips. ska spana på tikiwiki och wikkawiki.
<Diffen2> andol: har inte installerat någon så ja tänkte hiva iväg en fråga för att säkra upp att jag inte installerade en bunt och så fanns inte funktionen :)
<andol> Diffen2: Beror mycket på vilken typ av innehåll du tänkt dig, vilken typ av användare etc. Fast utan att veta allt det där så tycker jag rent spontant att DokuWiki är generellt trevlig.
<Diffen2> ok tänkte att kunderna skulle ha var sitt login och där kunna ta del av manualer, info och tanka hem diverse filer
<Diffen2> kanske inte en wiki är rätt alternativ?
<andol> Diffen2: Tja, så länge du enbart ger kunden (och andra externa) läsrättigheter så kan ju en wiki fungerade alldeles utmärkt som ett enklare CMS.
<Kim^J> Diffen2: Drupal?=
<Diffen2> kim hmm är inte ill sugen på att blåsa in något stort sådant system men är det lätt hanterat?
<andol> Underhållsmässigt väljer jag en hyfsat enkel wiki framför Drupal vilken dag som helst.
<andol> (Däremot inte sagt att inte Drupal är betydligt mer kompetent vad gäller viss sorts publicering.)
<Diffen2> helst av allt vill jag ha allt i samma. ärendehantering och wiki
<Diffen2> har sneglat lite på otrs
<amelia> vart har dagon tagit vägen?
<kodein> så lolbuntu ska bli rolling release? (<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/darily_ubuntu_updates/>)
<barzam> kodein: hoppas det, det är mycket vettigare än dessa uppdateringar som ställer till det jämt
<kodein> jag har skurit mig ofta nog på rullande rellars vassa egg ändå, dock :)
<barzam> jo samma här, men det är inte lika mycket som kan gå åt helvete på samma gång när man uppdaterar löpande
<larsemil> mailq visar att det ligger 21 mail i kö, hur skickar jag dem? har åtgärdat anledningen till att de ligger i kö
<larsemil> postfix flush
<larsemil> note to self - starta om postfix efter dns server ändringar har gjorts
<Coffe> hur skriver jag en route , om jag vill routa 192.168.0 nätet via firewall3 ?
<barzam> writes:
<barzam> So now we can have our free as in beer and drink it too!
<barzam> bortse från det där :)
<larsemil> barzam: haha
<larsemil> Coffe: route ip add är en början
<Coffe> route add -net 192.56.76.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
<larsemil> där ser man
<Coffe> bamsefar,  var du nätverksterkniker ?
<amelia> Coffe: nej, han är häst!
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Coffe: Ja, jo.
 * amelia har druckit för mycket kaffe nu igen. :;2~(
<amelia> :( menade jag..
<amelia> skum smiley det blev..
<larsemil> terknier är en sorts häst?
<bamsefar> Haha
<larsemil> jag ska köpa skruv. men dottern sover så nu blir det surf på telefonen på parkeringen
<larsemil>  
<amelia> dagon__!!!!
<amelia> dagon__: du har fått PM!
<dagon__> jag vet!
<dagon__> :D
<dagon__> har gjort ett utskick nu till faddergruppen, förhoppningsvis svarar samtliga väldigt snart
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> dagon__: vi har lite att grejja med i det närmaste.
<dagon__> jao
<amelia> dagon__: och jag behöver din mailadress!
<R3DPiLL> Fråga: Om man vill ge något tillbaka till Ubuntu-communityt, men inte har jättemycket tid och inte är någon kodare, har ni då något tips på vad man kan göra?
<dagon__> bli fadder
<dagon__> :)
<R3DPiLL> Vad innebär det?
<dagon__> att introducear och hjälpa nya medlemmar
<dagon__> -r
<R3DPiLL> Låter trevligt. Ungefär hur mycket arbete innebär det? Jag vill inte ge mig in på något som jag inte kan fullfölja.
<HakanS> R3DPiLL: Vad menar du med jättemycket tid?
<R3DPiLL> HakanS: Idla på IRC och svara på frågor kan jag, men aktiv tid kan jag nog inte lägga mer än 30-60 minuter per dag. Ska snart bli farsa också, så jag har lite svårt att avgöra hur det kommer bli.
<HakanS> R3DPiLL: Du kan rapportera ev. buggar.
<Philip5> HakanS: är det ikväll det är möte? är du proffs på irc nu om du ska leda det? ;)
<R3DPiLL> Tack för tipsen. Ska titta närmare på det.
<dagon__> hej Philip5 :D
<HakanS> R3DPiLL: Ska du bli far så kan jag säga att du kommer inte ens att ha 30-60minuter över per månad. :)
<amelia> dagon__: app app app, inte bara nya medlemmar längre! :P
<Philip5> dagon__: tjena
<dagon__> amelia; därav förslaget om att hänga här :)
<dagon__> Philip5; snart dags för KDE för mig :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Ikväll kl. 20.00 på #ubuntu-se-mote.
<dagon__> blir nog debian testing och senaste KDE
<zChris> FÃ¥r alla var amed? :)
<Philip5> dagon__: gör du rätt i... kde is the way :)
<dagon__> nja, vi får väl se
<dagon__> :)
<dagon__> jag önskar att man istället implementerade qt i någon lättare miljö
<dagon__> lxde + qt vore ju givet
<dagon__> qt är faktiskt snyggare än gtk
<R3DPiLL> HakanS: ja, jag får som sagt se hur det blir. att inget kommer bli som förut är säkert :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag vet hur man får tyst på de som inte följer mötesreglerna. +q ;)
<Philip5> :)
<HakanS> R3DPiLL: Du har ett ypperligt tillfälle att introducera Ubuntu för den yngre generationen.
<HeMan> jag hade "datorprov" för äldsta sonen: - Säg Windows
<HeMan> - Vindaous
<HeMan> - Säg Ubuntu
<HeMan> - Ubuntu
<HakanS> R3DPiLL: Mina egna barn, 5½ år, kör Ubuntu.
<HeMan> jag räknade snabbt ut att Ubuntu var enklare än Windows på det testet...
<zChris> HeMan: Ha ha? :P
<HeMan> zChris: jepp!
<HakanS> R3DPiLL: Eller snarare Kubuntu.
<R3DPiLL> HakanS: Qimo 4 kids verkar intressant
<HeMan> sen förenklas det ju en del av att jag inte har någon dator med windows på...
<zChris> HeMan, min unge sa Windows medans han så Jobonto. Vad betyder det :O
<HeMan> zChris: att du måste skola bättre!
<dagon__> min mor som aldrig rört en dator kör Linux Mint Fluxbox Edition
<zChris> Hehe jag har ingen unge!
<zChris> Men skulle jag skaffa en så skulle jag nog låta han få välja själv! :)
<dagon__> HEATHEN!
<zChris> Han kanske inte ens blir intresserad av datorer
<zChris> DÃ¥ blir det till att adoptera bortna
<zChris> ;P
<dagon__> :)
<HeMan> jag tror valet blir "det OS man kan spela Bolibompa-webben på"
<dagon__> :P
<zChris> Hehe ja
<zChris> Fast inte när dom är 15 hoppas jag ;P
<zChris> Är man elak om man aldrig ger sitt barn godis?
<HeMan> då kan det vara "Det OS jag kan spela <hippasteflashsspelet> på"
<HeMan> zChris: nejdå
<zChris> Nej det tycker inte jag heller :) Men trodde att nån skulle tycka det faktiskt :)
<HeMan> zChris: men det är svårare att genomföra med småsyskon
<js_> dagon__: min morsa har kört ubuntus sen jag flyttade hemifrån (6 år sedan)
<HeMan> jag hörde om en kille som fick frusna ärtor som föräldrarna kallade "godis"
<js_> installerade det åt henne för att slippa hälsa på och "fixa datorn" :)
<zChris> HeMan, ja det kan jag tänka mig
<zChris> Hahaha ^^
<HeMan> det funkade dock inte när lillebror skulle börja få godis...
<zChris> Lillebror-:"Ja jo jävlar att det där är godis!"
<HeMan> njae, mer Storebror: "Ha! Det där är faktiskt inte godis, du är lurad!"
<zChris> Då får man ta fram bältet och uppfostra
<zChris> ;P
<HeMan> har man bara gjort rätt från början behövs aldrig bältet
<HeMan> men det kräver en aning mer jobb som förälder
<HakanS> R3DPiLL: Jag kör Kubuntu och har installerat GCompris, Tuxpaint etc.
<HeMan> man måste tex sitta ner och prata med sina barn!
<zChris> HeMan: Ja.. med bältet..
<HeMan> zChris: jo, annars tappar man ju byxorna och trovärdigheten sjunker en aning...
<zChris> höhö
<zChris> :)
<R3DPiLL> Min enda anledning att jag har en win7-partition kvar är att nexus för BankID har krånglat. har någon av er haft problem med det?
<kodein> jag har en virtuell maskin som leker windows.
<kodein> då slipper jag duellstövla.
<HakanS> R3DPiLL: Favoriterna är dock Torcs och KTuberling
<zChris> Själv kör jag en virtuelldator med Ubuntu Server ^^
<R3DPiLL> kodein: haha 'duellstövla' :)
<HeMan> själv kör jag ett antal virtuella datorer, dock ingen med windows
<zChris> R3DPiLL, borde väll vara enklare att göra som kodein då ?:)
<R3DPiLL> zChris: absolut! ikväll ryker vindus
<zChris> R3DPiLL: reappear as a virtual one!
<Coffe> .19.0 nätet når .17.0 nätet utan problem. på den maskinen finns även .0. nätet , men de maskinerna når jag inte .
<zChris> Coffe x.x.19.0 ? :P
<Coffe> yes
<PontusOhman> whoami
<zChris> PontusOhman
<kodein> Devo
<PontusOhman> haha :D
<PontusOhman> Fel kanal :p
<Coffe> en dator på nät 2 kan pinga en maskin på nät 3,  en maskin på nät 1 kan pinga en maskin på nät2
<zChris> men nät1 kan inte pinga nät 3?
<Coffe> precis
<Coffe> jag ska lägga upp rout
<zChris> Var längesedan jag höll på med nätverk
 * dagon__ kör duellstövlar med Win7 för att lira Starcraft 2
<Coffe> http://pastebin.com/DbDmn3ki
<dagon__> ni som är mer insatta i ubuntu
<cHarNe2> älskar nät-problem
<dagon__> kör .10 med unity per default?
<Coffe> http://pastebin.com/jgUvsAti där är den med även routes på den kleitn på de nätet jag försöker nå
 * dagon__ återkommer ikväll
<Coffe> skumt
<Coffe> hur sätter man in, routes som ska sättas vid boot
<cHarNe2> Coffe: ?
<Coffe> jag har custom routes
<cHarNe2> Coffe: automatiska?
<zChris> Weird, det står *** System restart required *** när jag loggar in på ubuntu servern
<zChris> Hur får man fram varför det måste startas om ?
<Coffe> jag vill att en maskin vid boot ska veta att den ska routa 192.168.19.1 nät via en gw
<cHarNe2> zChris: uppdatering som vill byta kernel förmodligen
<Coffe> zChris,  du har uppgraderat något paket som behöver det, oftast en kernel
<cHarNe2> Coffe: bara vid boot?
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  ja efter boot så är den ju där
<cHarNe2> Coffe: det är i en fil du ändrar det
<cHarNe2> vet inte vilken det är på ubuntu
<Coffe> networking var de nog
<cHarNe2> Coffe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113474
<cHarNe2> Coffe: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<HeMan> Coffe: eller så tar du steget rakt in i nördigheten och kör igång ospf! :)
<cHarNe2> Coffe: verkar vara denna fil: /etc/network/interfaces
<HeMan> nån som vet om Lenovo X201 tablet har multitouch?
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  tack
<Coffe> vad e de HeMan  ?
<cHarNe2> fick precis rysningan, mac ser 'Mapp' och 'mapp' som samma..
<kodein> HFS+ är case insensitive av hysteriska skäl
<kodein> i HFSX kan du dock slå på det om du vill.
<peetra> hysteriska? :P
<peetra> Å hejhej. :)
<kodein> peetra: hysteriska/historiska då.
<peetra> Aha! :)
<peetra> Inte alls lika spännande som hysteriska skäl. ^^
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag sitter och testar lite luxrender i blender2.5 :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad gör du?? ;)
<alleinsora> Philip5, Du hade en E17-repo för ett bra tag sedan. Är det mycket jobb med att packetera E17 från SVN?
<Philip5> jo jag hade en och det är en del jobb med et
<Philip5> det
<Philip5> har iof tänkt ett par gånger att slänga upp en igen för att se hur det går med e17. har inte testat det på ett tag nu
<alleinsora> Har inte haft det installerat sen jag uppgraderade till Maverick. De har inget eget repo för 10.10 och det orsakar lite paketkonflikter att köra med deras äldre.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jo e17 är lite skoj även om det inte är vad jag kör till vardags så kan det kanske vara idé att fixa till nått igen
<PontusOhman> NÃ¥n som vet vart jag hittar eggdrops filer efter att jag installerat det?!
<sarkofag> PontusOhman: i samma mapp om du inte valde DEST=/path/to/dir
<sarkofag> när du körde make install
<alleinsora> Det är riktigt trevligt att ha på en netbook. :)
<PontusOhman> sarkofag: Körde en apt-get install eggdrop så :)
<PontusOhman> Men vettefan vart filerna hamnade =/
<sarkofag> hmm
<sarkofag> kör locate eggdrop
<sarkofag> aldrig kört via apt-get
<PontusOhman> körde locate eggdrop nyss och får inge respons
<sarkofag> ok ska kika 2 sek
<sarkofag> kör find / -name eggdrop
<gusnan> PontusOhman, vad är det för filer du saknar - om du går till http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/eggdrop - och klickar på filförteckning så kan du se vad paketet installerar...
<sarkofag> ligger i /usr/bin/eggdrop i deb
<PontusOhman> sarkofag: Tackar tackar :)
<PontusOhman> Men måste hitta denna: "Open the file eggdrop1.6.20/src/main.h in an editor of your choice." Så att den fattar UTF-8 =)
<PontusOhman> Eller iaf, /src/main.h
<PontusOhman> sarkofag: Tog och avinstallerade och valde att göra den rätta vägen :) Men stöter på detta.
<PontusOhman> pontus@SUNL0223:~/Downloads/eggdrop1.6.20$ make config
<PontusOhman> make: *** No rule to make target `config'. Stop.
<sarkofag> har du kört en ./configure innan
<PontusOhman> Jepp
<PontusOhman> hang ong
<PontusOhman> on*
<sarkofag> jag måste dra till skolan nu men är tillbaka om ett tag.. jag privar en bra hjälpsida
<PontusOhman> Tackar tackar :)
<gusnan> PontusOhman, Lyckas du med eggdrop?
<PontusOhman> gusnan: Nepp, trots att jag har TCL installerat så säger den att jag inte har det O_o
<PontusOhman> Och gör jag en sökning efter filerna den behöver så hittar jag dem inte
<gusnan> och du har förståss installerat paketet tcl-dev, och inte bara paketet tcl? Jag har tyvärr ingen erfarenhet av TCL så kan inte hjälpa såå mycket...
<gusnan> hmm, det verkar ju finns hur många paket som helst som handlar om TCL...
<PontusOhman> tcl-dev fixade det :)
<gusnan> ah, gött! Lätt att missa att installera -dev paken, ja.. ;)
<PontusOhman> Haha :D
<PontusOhman> Speciellt då det inte finns någon bra howto :p
<PontusOhman> Just jaa... Eggdrop som är så trevlig att konfa upp också för att få den att fungera O_o
<gusnan> hehehe
<jolaren> Vad tror ni? Någon som vet hur posten fungerar? Slår de bara in mitt namn och ser om paketet finns i butiken?
<KiviE> jolaren: För att hämta ut brev måste du ha avi, sms-kod eller kolliid, namn räcker inte
<PontusOhman> gusnan: Ska ju använda eggdrop ihop med MeetBot som är ett script, men hur och var?!
<KiviE> brev=post;
<gusnan> PontusOhman, sorry, kan inte eggdrop alls...
<PontusOhman> Okej :)
<jolaren> KiviE: Legitimation='
<jolaren> ?
<KiviE> jolaren: Ja det behövs med
<KiviE> Det kan gå med enbart namn om det är ett litet ställe
<Philip5> maxjezy: man kan inte beskylla luxrender för att vara en av de snabbaste renderarna... men gränssnittet med luxblend för 2.5 börjar bli rätt najs iaf: http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/6034/blenderhomeuserscenesco.png
<maxjezy> :)
<jenka> Hej! Håller på att konfigruera en webbserver med virtual hosts.. men jag fastnar när jag ska byta "DocumentRoot" på en sida.. Kommer alltid till defaulten /var/www
<amelia> jenka: du startar om apache efter att du ändrat något i confen? har du provat köra apache2ctl configtest för att kolla att confen är ok?
<jenka> ja, jag start om apache.. Nej har inte provat att köra configtest :) Hur gör jag det?
<PontusOhman> Får inte eggdrop att fatta att den ska gå in på kanalen *bläää*
<amelia> jenka: skriv apache2ctl configtest i terminalen
<amelia> sudo först kanske
<jenka> ok kommer upp detta: "apache cant reliably determine the servers fully qualified domainname using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" gissar att det är där problemet ligger? :)
<amelia> nja, inte direkt iaf. kan du paste:a in din conf i någon pastebin så vi får titta på den?
<jenka> amelia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535988/ där är min config :)
<amelia> jenka: ah, sorry var lite otydlig, den filen där du confat vhostarna
<amelia> eller om det är flera filer kanske.
<jenka> amelia: ahh ok ja har ju en som heter "deafult" och en som heter "sida2" dock är dom exakt samma innehåll förutom ServerName och DocumentRoot..
<amelia> jenka: och de finns i både sites-available och sites-enabled?
<jenka> aa
<jenka> hmm vänta
<jenka> gjorde en liten upptäckt nu :P om jag går in på http://mindomän.se så kommer den rätt.. men om jag går in på http://www.mindomän.se så listar den bara alla mappar i /var/www.. :S
<amelia> jenka: aha, mindomän.se och www.mindomän.se är ju två olika. du kan använda t.ex. ServerName www.mindomän.se och sedan i samma sätta ServerAlias mindomän.se så kommer både gå till samma
<jenka> ahh det fungerade utmärkt! Tusen tack ! :)
<amelia> np
<K350> Har upgraderat till 10.10. Förut kunde jag zooma in/zooma ut i konsole genom <ctrl>+ resp <ctrl>- . Nu går inte det. Någon som vet var/hur jag åtgärdar detta? Viktigt för mig som ju är synskadad
<zChris> K350, Tjena, fick du till MAME ?
<K350> Jo, men jag har ett litet små "akut" problem här nu. Zoomen på konsole funkar inte efter upgradering
<K350> förut kunde jag zooma in/ut i konsole med <ctrl>+ resp <ctrl>- men icke nu
<peetra> komihåg mötet, ni som ska va me. :)
<zChris> peetra, vart ?
<jolaren> K350: Det ska fortfarande vara så med zoomen
<K350> jolaren: När jag håller ned CTRL och + så skrivs det bara ut + tecken i terminalen De tär mkt illa för jag är synskadad och har ett herrans besvär att se här nu
<zChris> K350, testat ctrl och shift?
<madbear> hahaha skrev ubuntu-se i adress fältet i firefox... kom till http://ubuntusatanic.org/news/
<K350> Ah ctrl+shitft funkar. Men obekvämt
<K350> phu nu fick jag lite zoom
<K350> men kan jag ändra det till bara ctrl
<K350> aaaah vad härligt nu ser jag vad ni skriver också:-)
<K350> eller , jag kanske kan vänja mig vid ctrl+shift på tangentbordets högra sida
<barzam> mötet var i #ubuntu-se-mote va?
<amelia> japp
<amelia> jag är så fruktansvärt trött, just nu känns det som en bedrift om jag håller mig vaken tills mötet börjar. :P
<peetra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer bra å läsa före mötet
<andol> amelia: Ännu bättre vore det ju om du håller dig vaken till det att mötet slutar? :)
<foobaren> Är det bara att skriva ! om man vill ha ordet?
<peetra> Vi får väl ta likadan check då det tar slut, som då det börjar.
<amelia> andol: vi får se om jag klarar det eller om jag somnar i soffan halvvägs igenom mötet. :(
<Zeadar> Hej. Kan någon rekomendera en IRC-klient för KDE som har stöd för bakrundsbild, autoconnection till server med rum m.m... konversation är buggig med bakgrundsbild :>
<peetra> ja, tydligen så står ! för att man vill ha ordet :)
<peetra> X-chatt verkar funka bra, gubben har det
<amelia> xchat är en av de bättre grafiska klienterna. om man nu inte vill köra irssi i en terminal.
<madbear> Zeadar: kvirc!!
<FranzStrudel> Någon som har info om hur man kan förbättra Trådlös-uppkoppling. För tillfället blir det fördörjning på SSH några sekunder när man skriver och ibland stannar den upp 10-15 sekunder. Använder INTEL Wireless 5300
<barzam> FranzStrudel: är det bara i ssh det är problem?
<Zeadar> ok, ska testa xchat..  jag är inte en särkilt bra vän med irssi
<Zeadar> kvirc? never heard of, ska testa den med :P
<FranzStrudel> barzam, Det är endast i SSH jag har märkt av det. Är omöjligt att sitta på irssi via ssh tex. Är likadant både LAN och över nätet.
<amelia> FranzStrudel: har du många grannar som också har trådlösa nät kan du prova byta till en kanal som inte så många andra kör på. kan bli lite störningar om många kör på samma inom ett väldigt litet område.
<foobaren> Zedar quassel (hittar iof inget enkelt sätt att ställa in bakgrundsbild)
<FranzStrudel> amelia, Ja fast det verkar vara datorn som är problemet då det är likadant hemma(typ två andra trådlösa) samt på kontoret.
<FranzStrudel> Kabel & 3G fungerar fint
<amelia> FranzStrudel: ah, jo. då är det något annat..
<FranzStrudel> kan man testa om man får samma problem även fast man inte kör ssh, typ någon ping funkton som skickar paket väldigt tätt?
<K350> Sådär, nu återstår bara för 10.10 att hitta mitt ljudkort
<K350> Naturligtvis ska man ha ngt problem med enhrdvara vid upgrade. Det hör liksm till
<K350> Jaja..bara och googla........
<amelia> FranzStrudel: installer mtr och kör mot typ ping.sunet.se och se om du får paket loss någonstans hemma hos dig.
<Farmfield> Hur hoppar jag härifrån in på annan kanal?
<amelia> FranzStrudel: med vilken klient?
<amelia> oj Farmfield menade jag
<Farmfield> Tänkte slippe mekla med Pidgin-konto-grejen... :)
<Hylas> Hej! vill bara kolla att det funkar!
<Farmfield> Fast mötet är inte här
<Farmfield> det är på ubuntu-se-mote
<Hylas> Ok Var är mötet då?
<Farmfield> Mötet är på #ubuntu-se-mote
<FranzStrudel> amelia, 100 skickade paket med mtr. 0% i Packet-loss så då verkar det vara något specifikt med SSH då eller att den har problem med krypterad trafik
<Hylas> Great!
<amelia> FranzStrudel: kör mtr mot burken du kör ssh till. kanske är något där.
<FranzStrudel> amelia, hmm 0% där med. Ska testa med wireshark om jag hittar något
<PontusOhman> Vad fan är o/ för nå?
<dagon__> handuppräckning
<PontusOhman> men LOOOOL
<dagon__> eller ett heil, bestäm själv :P
<Farmfield> Mötet är NU för er som vill delta då. #ubuntu-se-mote
<PontusOhman> ^^
<Farmfield> lol
<Farmfield> o/
<R3DPiLL> vad är det för möte?
<barzam> skönt att ni tar OT här inne :)
<PontusOhman> Den som stör han döööör :D
<m1rage> "alltid redo" funkar nog också annars :P
<Farmfield> [ s*eg ****] fuk
<Farmfield> illa
<barzam> jag menade från .se mest som presentation Farmfield
<dagon__> ehm
<dagon__> det är ju skitbra att man inte får fråga jui
<dagon__> var fan är dagens dagordning?
<madbear> peetra: är du en bot? :D
<Farmfield> Hennes kille önskar det ibland ;)
<zChris> dagon__, det kommer ju
<dagon__> men folk röstar ju skallarna av sig på jag vet inte vad
<madbear> vad är dirigent?
<Farmfield> barzam: hehe, sry
<zChris> Folk pratar i mun
<madbear> ja men vad är dirigent? :D
<zChris> Det gör man inte på ett möte man träffas irl :P
<madbear> Hej och presentation
<madbear> Val av dirigent
<madbear> Val av protokollförare
<dagon__> dirigent är en sån som viftar med pinne så att orkestern spelar rätt
<madbear> just ja
<barzam> dagon__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/
<dagon__> barzam; den ger ju inte mig så mycket
<dagon__> där står ju inget :P
<barzam> klicka på irc-möte 1
<dagon__> lol :D
<Philip5> dagon__: förutsätter att du kan klicka på länkar... ;P
<barzam> iof inte uppenbart att man skulle klicka där
<zChris> vad innebär 0 ?
<dagon__> Philip5; I maeded it!
<zChris> neutral?
 * peetra mutade ungen med kex
 * peetra skäms
<dagon__> äh
<dagon__> så ska de tas!
<barzam> peetra: min somnade 19:58 :)
<m1rage> zchris: ls
<m1rage> läs här för hur man röstar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/Riktlinjer
<Philip5> !kaka
<ubot2> Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Philip5> !kaka dagon__
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaka dagon__' not found
<dagon__> :O
<EAG> hur får man bort certifikatproblemet i pidgin?
<peppis> EAG: De har jag också
<m1rage> det har väl bara med msn att gör?
<dagon__> det tror jag
<EAG> ja
<dagon__> många har problem med det
<EAG> jag menade msn i pidgin förstås
<Philip5> EAG: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/MSNCertIssue
<EAG> tack
<dagon__> thou shalt henceforth be know as Google5
<m1rage> jag vet inte varför det blir så, men jag kunde logga in ändå
<EAG> jo efter en stund verkar det ju gå iaf
<barzam> jag kör alltid msn-pecan, kanske funkar bättre?
<m1rage> jo msn-pecan brukar funka när microsoft ändrar nåt i gamla msn-protokollet för att det inte ska funka med andra klienter än deras egen
<m1rage> nackdelen vad jag vet är att det inte går att skicka filer genom msn-pecan
<dagon__> giriga jävlar på M$
<barzam> det går, men det går segt (5kb/s typ)
<dagon__> tycker alltid det går segt med msn
<amelia> Farmfield: jag vet inte ens om jag kommer orka hålla mig vaken hela mötet så jag är ett dåligt alternativ.
<dagon__> xmpp is the shit
<Farmfield> Dagon: q3 2010 - Apple omsatte lite lite mer än M$ men Ballmer & Co. gjorde fortfarande mer vinst
<barzam> dagon__: japp men tyvärr verkar mina kompisar inte fatta det..
<dagon__> :P
<dagon__> inte mina heller
<dagon__> bara min syster som fattat
<EAG> det gick ju fint att byta ut certifikaten
<m1rage> dagon__: använder hon dropbox ist eller?
<dagon__> nope, xmpp
<barzam> många som kör gmail iof
<dagon__> 'jabber'
<zChris> m1rage, det ska gå att skicka genom msn
<dagon__> m1rage; jag använder dropbox och jabber istället för att skicka över msn
<m1rage> zchris: ja men det går segt som sagt
<PontusOhman> Farmfield: ingen som vart vald innan vi hoppade vidare jue så O_o
<dagon__> PontusOhman; hakan valdes tror jag
<dagon__> precis innan du skrev
<barzam> stämmer
<dagon__> sjukt oorganiserat möte imho
<zChris> dagon__, första mötet för dig? :P
<dagon__> japp
<PontusOhman> Okej
<dagon__> även om jag är fadderansvarig :P
<dagon__> jag borde kanske varit med innan
<Farmfield> peetra: vi kan inte ta omröstning till TL nu
<Farmfield> tillförordnad, ja, men inte ävanlig'.
<Farmfield> 'vanlig' skulle det vara
<Farmfield> folk skulle flippa
<barzam> håller med
<madbear> folk skulle flippa? :D
<madbear> menar är det ens rätt ur någon vinkel att ha det nu? :D
<Farmfield> våra 'argare' medlemmar
<Farmfield> hehe
<dagon__> ah, du menar pun etc. eller? :P
<Farmfield> tillförordnad TL fram tills vi gjort övergången och kan välja en TL som 'håller' inflr LoCoCouncil - bara det
<m1rage> dagon__: låt oss inte nämna några namn
<dagon__> det är förvisso allmänt känt vid det här laget
<Farmfield> sant - och inget illa ment. folk har rätt att vara sura i dagsläget
<peetra> HakanS' ÅÄÖ.n syns inte på karlns X-chatt. :O
<K350> Sådär, då var ljudet fixat!:-)
<barzam> K350: skönt :) då funkar allt nu då?
<K350> Vad är det dom gjort med Google? Kan man få sidan att se ut som vanligt igen?
<m1rage> peetra: har du utf-8 som teckentabell?
<peetra> Shit, sluttidpunkt är inte satt???? Ska vi sitta hela natten? :O
<K350> barzam: Ja , det verkar så , än så  länge
<K350> Ingen annan som stör sig på Googles nya sida?
<m1rage> ser så ut
<peetra> jag ser HakanS åäö.n, men inte dagons
<peetra> gubben min ser varkenderas
<K350> Får googla på vad man gör åt google....knorr
<dagon__> jag sitter på windows så kan vara därför
<m1rage> peetra: samma som för mig då
<m1rage> det blir så i xchat har jag hört
<Farmfield> K350
<Farmfield> K350: Sry, hehe. Vad med nya sidan?
<dagon__> det jag vet är att google har fuckat upp gui't lite
<madbear> är det jobbigt att tala inför alla? :D:D:D
<dagon__> autosearch, preview av sidor, preview av bilder osv.
<barzam> madbear: man får lite scenskräck faktiskt hehe
<peetra> gubbens klient verkar vara helt random med vems åäö:n den visar å på vilken rad, han får nog fixa det själv. :P
<madbear> barzam: :D
<dagon__> jag vet inte ens hur man ställer in teckenkodning i xchat
<dagon__> kan man ens göra det? :O
<m1rage> ingen aning
<barzam> borde ju gå..
<barzam> finns ju dem med mer exotiska teckenuppsättningar än det svenska liksom :)
<barzam> de inte dem*
<Farmfield> Undrar om Pun sitter i Windows...
<madbear> använder telepathy :D
<madbear> så om det är telepati så ja då förstår man ju iom det är segt :D
<Farmfield> det beror väl på användarens 'cpu' mer
<Farmfield> ;)
<Farmfield> Telepathy, är inte det ett tillägg till Empathy bara?
<dagon__> är ett tillägg i pidgin vet jag
<dagon__> man kan se när den man pratar med skriver
<dagon__> har för mig det iaf
<dagon__> HakanS; vad menade du med ditt svar till mig?
<madbear> varför är det så att folk är emot IRC?
<dagon__> för att det inte finns jättesöta smilieys här
<madbear> hehehe
<dagon__> du kan inte använda webcam på irc
<peetra> !-tecknet fungerar lite hmm-bra....
<ubot2> peetra: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dagon__> du kan inte röstachatta på irc
<madbear> men du kan nå ut till massor av folk? :D
<dagon__> dagens ungdomar är sålda på M$-prylar
<barzam> nattmangling på irc :)
<madbear> och ge toksnabb support?
<peetra> huh
<barzam> tycker iof mötet håller ordningen bra just nu
<peetra> !huh
<ubot2> Factoid 'huh' not found
<madbear> ! peetra är en bot
<ubot2> madbear: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peetra> aha
<barzam> kan vi inte börja med ! här inne också?
<peetra> lol ^^
<madbear> T_T
<dagon__> -,-'
<m1rage> är inge kul jue
<peetra> nej för böveln
<barzam> det känns lite som jeopardy
<barzam> du glömde formulera ditt svar som en fråga
<madbear> fyfan detta mötet kommer hålla på alltså
<amelia> barzam: klart, det fixar vi. gäller dock bara dig.
<dagon__> snacka om..
<barzam> +
<dagon__> jag trodde att mötet skulle vara i kanske max en halvtimme
<amelia> barzam: du får inte prata. :P
<amelia> barzam: mohahaha
<amelia> barzam: skojja bara. :)
<dagon__> amelia; du leker väl snällt med mina faddrar? :)
<barzam> amelia: notera att jag använda tecknet för replik?
<barzam> +
<amelia> dagon__: jag är lika elak mot alla. :)
<madbear> en fråga, varför skulle någon vilja gå med i locot och hur kan norges vara approved? :D
<madbear> :D
<madbear> va det 2?
<amelia> barzam: så du är fadder? ge mig din presentation så får du prata igen :P
 * dagon__ smiskar amelia på fingrarna i förebyggande syfte
<barzam> norge har oljan
<madbear> just.. glömde
<barzam> amelia: jag är en kille på 29 vårar som tycker om skogspromenader
<dagon__> ROFLMAO
<barzam> fan fel forum!!!
<amelia> barzam: haha, inte så...
<barzam> eh jag menar.. jag gillar att ge support och hjälpa nykomlingar
<m1rage> irc på freenode är ju det nya match.com
<madbear> kan någon hjälpa mig: varför vill man vara sån locomedlem?
<amelia> m1rage: ja minst, se på mig... jag är förlovad nu, jävla irc. :P
<barzam> madbear: om man tycker om linux och vill sprida det kan det vara en poäng
<madbear> barzam: ubuntu eller linux? :D
<barzam> madbear: sen kan ju engagemang i föreningar se bra ut på cv  osv
<barzam> madbear: tycker skillnaden är ganska liten mellan ubuntu och linux
<amelia> barzam: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/fadderprogrammet
<amelia> barzam: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/faddrar
<amelia> barzam: och så hittar du på något fint och mailar till fadder@ubuntu-se.org så får du också vara med på vår fina webb.
<barzam> ska fixa det snarast :)
<madbear> barzam: ja men jag använder ju inte ubuntu ofta
<dagon__> amelia; jag ger dig något fint om mig sen också :)
<amelia> och det gäller alla andra som vill vara med och hjälpa också.
<madbear> men det är det enda vettiga svenskalinux att snacka om
<barzam> finns info på forumet om detta amelia?
<dagon__> madbear; inte jag heller, ändå är jag fadderansvarig och faddrar ett gäng folk
<amelia> dagon__: du kan maila till samma adress. :)
<amelia> barzam: inte än.
<dagon__> amelia; will do <o,
<barzam> madbear: jag kör inte heller ubuntu, men tycker det är den disten man ska stödja för att öka markandsandelen för linux
<peetra> måste natta ungen, hoppas hon e bara å stoppa om. :)
<amelia> barzam: vi samlar ihop lite smått nu, sen ska vi försöka kalla alla faddrar och andra intresserade till ett möte.
<barzam> amelia: låter bra
<madbear> är fadder loco?
<madbear> eller är det ubuntu-se grej?
<madbear> vad är locomedlem undrar jag
<PontusOhman> amelia: > Ska ta och dra iväg ett mail framledes till er ;)
<madbear> jag trodde det va typ , buggrapport å sånt
<barzam> madbear: det kan ju vara att träffas irl och fika också
<madbear> ok
<barzam> ska ta en snabb dusch, börja inte rösta nu bara!
<dagon__> haha
<madbear> varför vill ubuntu-se bli approved när man måste göra saker som tydligen många medlemmar inte vill, typ IRC?
<PontusOhman> Farmfield: du är inte ensam om att ha blivit bortglömd
<m1rage> vi behöver en bott tror jag
<PontusOhman> m1rage: Vi har försökt få tag på en samt att jag satt hela jävla dagen idag med två olika för att få igång dem utan resultat
<m1rage> inget att göra åt
<m1rage> men det är bra om vi har en till nästa möte
<peetra> Det här funkar nog itne så bra, med IRC. Folk kanske är mer som jag än jag trodde, man kan vara bra eller snabb, jag brukar försök vara bra. ;)
<PontusOhman> peetra:  :)
<dagon__> det var ju fan vad mötet ska dra ut
<PontusOhman> Ett möte ska egentligen pågå 1 timma :)
<dagon__> och no discrespet PontusOhman men det börjar segna nu
<dagon__> time out
<dagon__> :P
<barzam> äh ni hade ändå hängt på IRC ;)
<amelia> hehe
<Farmfield> Vi är nya på det här med IRC-möten men vi kommer bli bättre
<Farmfield> för mycket fritt svammel i början där
<barzam> precis se det som en övning
<Farmfield> hehe
<Farmfield> som Nordkoreas bombning nu typ
<amelia> mer borde diskuteras innan och de olika åsikterna bara presenteras på mötet om det är en beslutspunkt.
<madbear> nästa talare vafan!
<Farmfield> övning på fullt allvar
<dagon__> snart gör jag en nordkorea
<Farmfield> lol
<barzam> bra liknelse
<dagon__> den här punkten har tagit onödigt lång tid
<madbear> har någon funderar på att authentication är mer säkert på forumet? :D
<barzam> man kan ju kräva registrering på freenode för att få prata i kanalen?
<vulfgar> det vore bra om alla som snacka skrev i en texteditor först o sen klistrade in
<m1rage> ja, det tekniska fixar vi tids nog
<madbear> på irc så kan jag enkelt typ kapa nicket amelia , menar hon är så sällan online, och rösta i hennes ställe
<vulfgar> då skulle inte möte dra ut så förbenat
<peetra> +1 om bittins synpunkt ang. omröstn. i forum
<gusnan> registrering på freenode är väl en väldigt bra ide...
<amelia> madbear: jaså?
<madbear> vulfgar: bra sagt + hej längesen (hette scrav på forumet förut men fick det bytt ) :D
<dagon__> det tog ändå 3 minuter mellan vissa meningar mellan Nafallo och plun
<peetra> punkten tar aldrig slut.......
<barzam> dagon__: plun sa aldrig klar, nafallo väntade
<vulfgar> madbear, kul att se dej :)
<dagon__> barzam; det jag menar
<peetra> forumet är säkrare, fast jag känner iofs inte tekniken bakom irc
<madbear> amelia: skoj!
<barzam> peetra: samtidigt kan man ju skapa 100 konton och rösta på
<amelia> madbear: du valde nog ett dåligt exempel.. men jag förlåter dig för det. :)
<dagon__> man kan ssh:a till samma server och där ha ett eget shell
<madbear> nej mitt fel alla! man kan ställa in så att bara reggade kommer in
<peetra> moderatorer och admins på ubuntu-se har i allmänhet bra koll på dublettkonton. :)
<dagon__> intressant att ingen la märke till att bara talade rätt ut
<Farmfield> är jag för aggro tycker ni?
<amelia> man kan köra invite only också och bara bjuda in de som föranmält sig OCH har registrerat nick.
<vulfgar> Farmfield, var du klar med din replik på mötet?
<Farmfield> ja
<Farmfield> sry
<barzam> allt går att lösa om man vill
<dagon__> amelia; +1 för det eller mitt förslag :P
<barzam> samtidigt får det inte bli för mycket meck
<Nafallo> Farmfield: jag undrar mest om du ar klar... :-P
<Farmfield> Sorry, kan fan inte IRC ju
<madbear> amelia: det får du scripta
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Nästa möte blir bättre, mer ordning. Nästa igen ännu bättre. Detta är en omställning för många av oss forumfjantar. ;)
<amelia> dagon__: ditt förslag är mest jobbigt.
<amelia> madbear: nejdå, men kräver lite arbete dock.
<dagon__> oja
<barzam> nästa möte borde ha numrerad dagordning, hur långt har vi kommit nu?
<dagon__> barzam; fortfarande punkt 4
<dagon__> av 9
<barzam> 5 strecket?
<amelia> eller så kör man som vi gör i en kanal jag är i, en bot som håller ordning på vem som är vem.. är man inte "känd" av boten får man inte prata..
<dagon__> baserat på nick eller adress?
<amelia> båda
<amelia> nick!user@host
<madbear> min irssiruta täcker 10 min i kanalen
<madbear> vafan? :D
<PontusOhman> Vart fasen lägger irssi sina loggar?!
<dagon__> amelia; vettigt
<dagon__> .irss/log väl?
<madbear> amelia: ja och boten kan ha sån triviascript som ställer roliga frågor?
<barzam> amelia: mycket bra
<PontusOhman> dagon__:  ska kolla
<_Trullo> e ju bara o moderera
<PontusOhman> dagon__: Nepp inge där :O
<dagon__> hmm, minns inte. har nog inte aktiverat loggning på min klient
<amelia> madbear: nja.. men den kan kanske hålla koll  på röster och loggning under mötet iaf
<madbear> let me google that for you PontusOhman  :P
<PontusOhman> Den ska autologga vad jag läst
<antii> PontusOhman: står /set autolog på ON?
<madbear> amelia: ok kan du fixa koden/boten?
<Nafallo> Farmfield: bah. vi var 27 nar jag kollade sist :-P
<amelia> madbear: säkert.
<PontusOhman> antii: Off *KEWK*
<Farmfield> jag kör grafiskt och det står "31 i rummet"
<antii> PontusOhman: thats why!
<JLK> Hej, jag vet inte riktigt hur det här funkar, men jag slänger ut en fråga: är det någon som skulle kunna tänka sig att råda en novis lite om installation av Ubuntu? Vore jättetacksam för hjälp!
<amelia> madbear: vi har en på jobbet också. är nästan garanterat samma fast funkar lite annorlunda.
<gusnan> _egentligen_ skall man ha rösträtt om man inte är med när mötet startar, och frågan är vilka som är med tas upp?
<PontusOhman> Hatar idioter som ska skriva osanning på nätet....
<dagon__> samma för mig
<barzam> JLK: fråga på!
<JLK> OK, tack
<madbear> har ni ircbot på jobbet amelia !!
<Farmfield> Skum röstning. Typ, Får jag avgå? LOL
<dagon__> mycket
<amelia> madbear: ja
<madbear> vadå Farmfield ? :D
<antii> PontusOhman: vad baserar du det på? ;))
<amelia> madbear: den håller ordning på vem som har vilket nick och telefonnr. :)
<madbear> skulle du inte få det?
<dagon__> ubuntu handlar väl om 'medmänsklighet' och här röstar vi om vi ska tvinga någon göra något den inte vill
<madbear> använder ni irc till då ? amelia
<madbear> haha ok ballt
<PontusOhman> Översta raden på irssi.org/about om Autologging, glömde läsa resten ^^
<antii> PontusOhman: läst här? http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c8
<amelia> madbear: diskutera med varandra.
<barzam> JLK: nåt speciellt du undrar över?
<JLK> Jag har försökt installera Ubuntu 10.10 men lyckas inte. Alternate-skivan stannar vid 73% installation av grundsystemet och sen hänger sig allt ... desktop-skivan installerar men vägrar installera grub. har tryckt att den ska installera utan grub men jag lyckas inte installera det i efterhand ...
<Farmfield> Jag avgår som TL men endast om det finns nån som tar över - så föreslår jag nån. Då trodde jag röstningen skulle götta 'för' honom inte 'emot' min avgång
<peetra> Ingen kan väl hindra en oavlönad att dra om man känner för och fin fotrsättning på TL-jobbey har FF tänkt ut också, även om det inte är i allas smak.
<JLK> ska tillägga att jag är novis på den typen av system och är inte van vid att prata med datorn på terminalspråk :)
<dagon__> Attero! Dominatus! Berling is burning!
<dagon__> -g
<m1rage> sabaton <3
<Farmfield> Dome deal
<peetra> mötesreglerna innehåller inget om att de som kommer in i rummet senare ej skulle ha rösträtt, vi får finslipa reglerna
<PontusOhman> Då får jag hoppas att någon annan har logg påslagen i sin klient!
<dagon__> mjo
<barzam> JLK: är du säker att skivan är rättbränd?
<Farmfield> Done Deal. I'm out & HakanS är tf. TL
<dagon__> peetra; känns som en del bara idlar också
<madbear> peetra: joo om man kommer in sent ska man knipa käft och inte börja dilla :D
<JLK> nej, det kan jag förstås inte sätta mitt liv på.
<barzam> JLK: ibland kan sånt spöka, du kan bränna i låg hastighet och pröva olika märken på skivorna
<JLK> jag har laddat ner från ubuntus hemsida och sparat som skivavbild
 * dagon__ rekommenderar TDK eller Maxell i 4-8X hastighet
<JLK> ok, jag kanske har bränt för fort? tror den var inställd på maximal hastighet. visste inte att det spelade roll
<barzam> JLK: svårt att svara vad som är fel just på din dator
<peetra> @madbear rätt, men inget specifikt om att man sku vara utan rätt att delta
<JLK> ja det förstår jag :)
<madbear> peetra: klart man har rätt att rösta ju?
<dagon__> JLK; prova att bränna mellan 4-8X hastighet, funkar alltid för mig :)
<johanbr> JLK, prova installera från usb-minne om du har nåt
<madbear> men han får inte in grub!
<madbear> läser ni inte :D
<dagon__> är skivan urk*kad så kan det vara en anledning
<madbear> ja men med desktop så installerar den inte grub
<JLK> nej
<barzam> madbear: jo men steg ett är att kolla om skivan är pajko
<JLK> den säger att det inte finns nånstans att installera
<amelia> peetra: det är omöjligt att göra så om man inte kontrollerar närvaron strikt. annars får man göra som på forumet. majoriteten av de inkomna rösterna gäller.
<JLK> jag tror att jag får börja med att bränna en ny skiva - i lägre hastighet. Åter´kommer. Tack så mycket så länge!
<dagon__> du är välkommen tillbaka :)
<barzam> JLK: lycka till! du kan posta på forumet också
<amelia> peetra: det kanske går att skriva ihop någon jättefiffig bot dock... men min tcl är inte så uppdaterad längre. :P
<peetra> philip5 sku ju kunna skriva ltie bottar åt oss? :D
<dagon__> jag hoppar snart mötet alltså..
<dagon__> 1 ½ timme nu
<madbear> yoooo
<PontusOhman> peetra: Förstår vad du menar :) Sambon börjar lessna på mig också ^^
<Nafallo> heh
<dagon__> min flickvän vill döda mig
<PontusOhman> :D
<dagon__> jag vill ta mitt eget liv
<vulfgar> min familj vill döda mej :(
<dagon__> snart blir det mordsjälvmord
<peetra> om inte avslutas, så sätta en gräns på max 30 minuter till
<dagon__> 10 min tycker jag
<dagon__> längsta mötet evar
<amelia> min sambo är väldans förstående. men han tjatar om massa isp:er och jag nickar när det verkar bra.
<Nafallo> haha
<barzam> "du lyssnar ju inte!" "men du hör ju inte!"
<peetra> min ungfe fick kex å somnade sedan snäll, min gube sitter ju själv jämt klistrad vid IRC, men jag har prov i IT-juridik och MySQl-läxor och ohängd tvätt. :P
<amelia> Nafallo: han har varit på Carrier Roundtable och träffat massa folk. :)
<barzam> it-juridik låter intressant
<PontusOhman> http://xkcd.com/386/ <3
<m1rage> klassiker
<PontusOhman> m1rage: Typ sådär känner man sig jämt och ständigt :$
<dagon__> hata xkcd
<zChris> PontusOhman: du är inte ensam iaf :)
<m1rage> xkcd är den bästa serien som finns ju
<PontusOhman> Jepp jepp :D
<peetra> EOT????
<PontusOhman> End of Topic? O_o
<PontusOhman> Eller nå sånt
<peetra> ok :)
<Nafallo> !eot
<ubot2> Factoid 'eot' not found
<antii> !antii
<Nafallo> bah
<ubot2> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<peetra> TT PontusOhman
<antii> Nafallo: nånting kan skiten göra :-)
<PontusOhman> Hoppa in på en CS-kanal eller WOW-kanal och försök fatta vad kidzen säger :p
<peetra> ^^
<antii> peetra: sinä olet soumilainen?
<antii> :-D
<dagon__> wtf
<peetra> Jag har facebook på leetspeach ibland, det funkar ok. :)
<dagon__> svenska plz
<dagon__> :D
<peetra> Hehe. ^^
<barzam> jag gillar pirat-facebook
<peetra> Ja, jag är finska, jag talar vad jag vill å andra vad de kan. ;)
<dagon__> barzam; det är nice :>
<barzam> körde på nynorska ganska länge också
<derfian> nån som har haft en eee 900 med nätverksproblem? närmare bestämt så tycker den att mer eller mindre alla paket från imapservern har trasiga checksums i tcp-headern..  och bara på hemmanätverket. funkar för min laptop på samma nät, mot samma server.
<derfian> luktar kernel/drivarbug, men jag har lite svårt att peka fingret på rätt komponent
<barzam> min eeepc 900 hade aldrig problem förutom fläkten som började surra efter ett tag
<Nafallo> Farmfield: haha! blev lite radd dar? :-P
<peetra> FAAAIL!
<foobaren> voi voi
<zChris> hehe
<zChris> foobaren, smör smör? :D
<m1rage> vad gör människan?
<antii> ircar
<zChris> Strular
<zChris> :)
<peetra> SELECT * FROM nimet WHERE (sotu NOT LIKE '____93%' AND sotu NOT LIKE '____92%') AND email NOT LIKE '%kpedu.fi';
<peetra> oops srry
<peetra> fel copy/paste
<m1rage> vi talar korrekt svenska härinne
<m1rage> inte sql-iska
<barzam> bravo amelia!
<amelia> :)
<Nafallo> amelia: ♥
<amelia> är så mycket lättare att flytta hela punkter till nästa möte i värsta fall, än att flytta fyra halva punkter. :P
<PontusOhman> Nu jävlar ger jag upp!
<foobaren> voot?
<zChris> m1rage, korrekt svenska? Svenskliknande iaf ;)
<m1rage> ok jag får nog backa på det där med korrekt :)
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Fan, man lär sig ju
 * peetra ska hänga tvätt å gå ut i kylan (-11) ett varv
<Nafallo> Farmfield: klar?
<Farmfield> sry
<Farmfield> Ja, klar.
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Hur reggade jag nick & pw?
<speedxcore> http://www.linux.fm/  <- wow!!!
<gusnan> speedxcore, hahaha
<zChris> Vilka ideer! :P
<speedxcore> undra vilken låt dom kör efter cpu.c
<amelia> Farmfield: /msg nickserv register <lösenord> (utan <> då)
<speedxcore> bättre än spotify detta
<Farmfield> Puss @ Linuxchick
<amelia> omg
<HeMan> speedxcore: hehe
<peetra> huvudvärk :/
<Zeadar> speedxcore: om man lyssnar på det onär man sover kan man koda c när man vaknar då?
<madbear> gooooooonattt
<speedxcore> Zeadar: ja, eller så vaknar du på psykmottagning
<HeMan> tyvärr funkar det inte att lära sig saker när man sover, däremot kan man lära sig saker bättre genom att lyssna på musik medans man pluggar och lyssna på samma musik när man sover
<Zeadar> awsome
<mcNisse> öööö
<barzam> då var vi klara då
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<JLK> Hej, jag var in här för en stund sen och frågade lite om installation av Ubuntu .. fick rådet att bränna om installationsskivan i lägre hastighet. Tyvärr funkar det inte. Det kommer fortfarande upp en meddelanderuta som säger "Installation av starthanterare mislyckades" och talar om att det inte går att installera starthanteraren på den angivna platsen. har två alternativ i en rullist men inget funkar. Nån som har en idé 
<JLK> Vore hemskt tacksam för att få en hint om var jag ska börja felsöka ...:)
<zChris> Finns väll ett alternativ installerings sätt som inte är grafisk.. eller ja det är grafik fast mindre avancerat ?
<JLK> du menar alternate-skivan?
<zChris> hmm
<zChris> vet inte
<JLK> har provat den och den hänger sig vid 73% av installationen av grundsystemet ...
<zChris> Störande
<JLK> ja minst sagt :)
<zChris> Har haft mycket problem med ubuntu installationer också
<zChris> Därför jag kör Linux Mint
<JLK> ok
<JLK> som sagt är jag nybörjare men vill gärna testa för jag har bara hört bra saker om linuxsystem och när jag kollade runt på nätet verkade de flesta rekommendera ubuntu, men det kanske är enklare med nåt annat system?
<maxjezy> Philip5, bong!
<Guest61600> Zambezi: ööö
<maxjezy> JLK, testat installera från usb?
<Guest61600> någon som kan något om köksknivar?
<JLK> nej, menar du att jag ska installera systemet på usb eller bara spara en skivavbild på usb-stickan?
<zChris> du ska installera FRÅN en usbsticka
<zChris> det kan du göra med unetbootin programmet
<JLK> ok.
<zChris> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<zChris> JLK, jätte enkelt att ladda ner
<JLK> tack, hittade sidan och sitter och läser.
<peetra> @JLK jag har en HD, som hänger sig vid precis 73%, jag har provat på två olika moderkort och med olika versioner, så jag kom fram till att det mpåste vara HD:n det är fel på att den har nåt fel, som Ubuntu inte tycker om. Kan ha fel förstås, två mammakort är inte många.
<zChris> peetra, testade du byta hd?
<peetra> har inte fått nån överlopps HD än. :)
<peetra> Ska testa det näst. :)
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Då var det avklarat. Vad tror du själv om detta?
<zChris> peetra, läste nånstans att det 73% är typ nånting med repos
<JLK> zChris, måste jag göra nåt mer än att bara spara ner programmet? När jag försöker klicka igång det så säger datorn ifrån att det inte är ett giltigt Win32-program (sitter på en windowsdator just nu)
<peetra> repos? huh?
<zChris> även läst att det kan vara cdrom fel
<zChris> JLK: laddade du ner windows versionen?
<JLK> jadå
<zChris> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe
<peetra> cdrom kan nog uteslutas, men såna har jag iofs extra att prova med. :)
<zChris> peetra, flera på forumet som har sagt att det fungerade när dom bytte cdrom
<zChris> JLK: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/494/unetbootin-windows-494.exe/download
<peetra> jag har provat med olika cdrom läsare, tror jag iallafall. Hmm, eller däärned, tänk om de e samma? :P
<Nafallo> Farmfield: pa telefon :-)
<zChris> peetra, testa usbsticka du med
<peetra> Ingen dum ide det heller förstås.
<peetra> Nää, nu måste jag stänga ner IRC å plugga lite, så jag hinner sova också. .)
<peetra> natti, tack för ikväll!
<K350> Ska nog köpa en Bubba!:-)
<K350> Eller ärligt. Är hel tänd på BUBBA!
<K350> NÃ¥gon sm har en BUBBA?
<JLK> zChris: Tack, den senaste länken funkar.  frågan är bara vilken version av Ubuntu man ska ta: Live, Netinstall eller HdMedia?
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Och det var därför jag tig tid på mig också... Dags att slänga luren & skaffa sökare känns det som, like the good old days... ;)
<JLK> peetra: ursäkta, jag såg inte att du skrivit till mig! ja, det kan vara hårdvaran det är fel på för det är inte en ny burk
<zChris> JLK, du har väll en skiva på hårddisken?
<JLK> jo, jag tänkte bara att det kanske är nåt fel på den eftersom den strulat, men jag provar
<Nafallo> saja
<Nafallo> Farmfield: mja. det verkar vettigt att anvanda till nagios. inget annat :-P
<Nafallo> hmm
<Farmfield> Here
 * Nafallo har kanske hittat MootBots agare :-)
<Farmfield> Gnällde i forumet
<Farmfield> hehe
<Farmfield> Nafallo: Vi fick en ny medlem idag och det tog en timme innan han skrev ett inlägg och seriöst undrade vad vi höll på med. Riktigt tragiskt att läsa. :(
<zChris> Farmfield, url? :P
<JLK> Är osäker på om min dator kan starta från usb ... står inget om det när jag går in i bios. har följande alternativ där: Floppy, LS120, HDD-0, SCSI, CDROM, HDD-1, HDD-2 och HDD-3. Nån som vet om jag kan välja nåt av dem och därmed starta från USB?
<Nafallo> JLK: nope
<Nafallo> as in, inget av de alternativen ar ratt.
<JLK> ok, så datorn klarar inte det alltså ... det borde jag givetvis ha kollat innan jag fixade en usb--sticka med ubuntu på ...tack för svar
<zChris> JLK, vad har du för moderkort ?
<JLK> zChris: ja, det borde jag veta, men jag vet det tyvärr inte just nu ... antar att jag måste ta isär datorn för att kolla?
<Nafallo> JLK: kolla pa manualen kanske ar lattare? :-)
<JLK> manualen?
<Nafallo> moderkortsmanualen
<zChris> JLK: vänta
<JLK> det här är en begagnad dator jag fick av en kompis. några manualer fick jag inte med.
<zChris> JLK, http://www.snapfiles.com/get/freshdiagnose.html
<JLK> är hemskt tacksam för att ni är snälla och hjälper mig!
<zChris> JLK,Testa med det där programmet
<zChris> ta fram vad moderkortet heter
<JLK> då lär jag försöka köra det från den datorn förstås, då tar det ltie tid att starta upp
<Farmfield> zChris: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=51731
<Farmfield> Nån som har koll på var mötesloggarna sparas?
<Farmfield> Hittade det - missade att det var 2h fördröjing. Sry
<JLK> Chris: Tyvärr kan jag inte använda det programmet på den dator jag försöker installera operativsystemet på
<zChris> JLK, jaha otur
<JLK> jag får försöka kolla moderkortet -kanske han jag fick datorn av minns men han har nog gått o lagt sig nu. var det nåt särskilt du tänkte på vad gäller moderkort?
<zChris> JLK, då får du nog öppna :)
<JLK> nåt som är känt
<zChris> JLK, det går att kolla på nätet om det går att köra från ett USBminne. Det kan finnas på ett annat ställe än du tittade. Finns det nått val att trycka t.ex. F12 för att få någonsorts bootlista?
<JLK> menar du från uppstart?
<zChris> JLK: ja precis
<JLK> inte vad jag kan se
<zChris> Farmfield, har för mig att det var samma visa för några år sen :P
<zChris> JLK, okey, vi får väll anta då att detinte går
<JLK> ja... antagligen
<JLK> nej, jag tror jag ger upp för i kväll
<JLK> zChris: Tack så mycket för hjälpen
<eva_> Hallå gokväll! finns det någon som vet hur man gör för att mounta en ext3 partition?
<zChris> JLK: Inga probs, synd att det inte gick smooth
<zChris> eva_: Det är väll mount som vanligt som gäller
<eva_> Ja Hej Chris
<JLK> zChris: jag återkommer säkert in här en annan dag - jättebra att kunna ställa frågor och få direkta svar istället för att bara googla och posta i forum. tack oc hgodnatt!!
<eva_> men vet du hur man skriver kommandot?
<zChris> eva_: mount /dev/sdXX /vart/det/ska/mountas
<zChris> lägg till sudo
<eva_> så här står det: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<eva_> tror du att hårdisken kan vara trasig chris?
<zChris> eva_ nej det tror jag inte
<eva_> Jaha! Tack va bra
<eva_> men.....
<Farmfield> zChris: Fast iom att vi inte blev re-approved som officiellt LoCo så måste vi göra en omstart i så mycket annat att vi lika gärna kan se till att lösa detta en gång för alla i samma veva...
<zChris> du kan ju alltid testa fsck
<eva_> va är det?
<zChris> eva_: kollar efter fel på filsstemet
<Farmfield> zChris: Kolla bara IRC vs Forumet - jag tror inte ens jag vill veta hur myckety 'förlorad' kompetens vi har här inne...
<eva_> jaha! ok...är det något som man ska ladda ner eller vet du om det finns inbyggt i ubuntu?
<barzam> eva_: är du säker på att den heter /dev/sda1 ?
<eva_> ja jag är nog ganska säker jag har kollat i gparted
<barzam> kan du inte köra sudo fdisk -l och posta det här sen (pastebin)
<eva_> jag testade hårddisken med fsck som chris sa och då står det så här:  /dev/sda1: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while reading block 9550376  JBD: Failed to read block at offset 14358 fsck.ext3: Input/output error vid återhämtning av ext3-journal för /dev/sda1 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<eva_> ok barzam! jag ska även göra det du föreslog vänta lite..!'
<eva_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        9542    76646083+  83  Linux /dev/sda2            9543        9729     1502077+   5  Extended /dev/sda5            9543        9729     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<eva_> Är det ngn som fattar ngt av detta? tack tack
<zChris> Farmfield: :)
<zChris> eva_, körde du fsck som sudo?
<eva_> ja! det gjorde jag sudo fsck /dev/sda1 och resultatet : fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) /dev/sda1: återhämtar journalen Tömmer föräldralös inod 640 (uid=1002, gid=1002, rättighet=0100644, storlek=32768) Tömmer föräldralös inod 635 (uid=1002, gid=1002, rättighet=0100600, storlek=16400) /dev/sda1: rent, 262343/4792320 filer, 6722066/19161520 block (kontrollera efter nästa montering)
<eva_> förresten chris hur får man texten i chatten att bli röd?
<zChris> eva_. hm?
<eva_>  Hm?
<zChris> eva_, ditt chatprogram har nog markerat denna rad som rött eftersom jag har skrivit ditt namn
<eva_> ok!
<eva_> ja precis...
<zChris> eva_, vad finns på ext3 partitioenen som du ska mounta?
<eva_> alla mina saker, flera användare, strömmen gick ur datorn och när jag skulle starta den igen så gick det ej att komma in igen i ng användare
<eva_> jag kör linux från cdskiva och hooppas kunna fixa det hela
<zChris> jaha okey
<zChris> vad får du för fel när du startar utan skiva?
<eva_> minns ej riktigt tyvärr men jag kan kolla upp det får omstarta datorn då kanske?
<zChris> Ja
<zChris> gör du det
<eva_> ok! hörs
<Philip5> jahapp
<zChris> Är du uppe ofta på nätterna Philip5?
<Philip5> inte så sällan
<Philip5> jag är nog lite av en nattsuddare
<zChris> Okey
<zChris> mår du bra av det?
<UkuleleSolen> Känns som att de flesta namnen är återfinner man på nätterna
<Philip5> jodå, jag tycker man är som mest kreativ om kvällar och nätter och då blir man sällan direkt störd
<zChris> Hur går det att sova på dagarna då?
<zChris> Jag sover RIKTIGT dålig på dagarna
<Philip5> sover inte om dagarna
<zChris> ?
<Philip5> sover bara inte så många timmar alls
<zChris> Hur många timmar sover du på ett ungefär?
<Philip5> 5-6 kanske
<zChris> dangerous!
<Philip5> äh
<zChris> Kan orsaka hjärnskador
<zChris> :P
<Philip5> sedan sover man när man är trött och tar sig en tupplur
<Philip5> de är underskattade
<Philip5> sover man för länge så blir man ju seg i kolan istället
<zChris> http://www.careit.com/content/pub/portal_privat/sleep_farligt_sova_lite.asp
<Philip5> man ska väl sova tillräckligt
<zChris> hehe ja
<zChris> :)
<Philip5> själv då?
<Philip5> wb eva_
<eva_> det är inte klokt madicken men nu funkar hårddisken!
<Philip5> wooohoo
<eva_> tack snälla chris och bazram för stöd!!!!!
<zChris> http://www.smartfri.se/info/somn/myter-och-fakta-om-somn/
<eva_> tjo flöjt och god natt inge mer datorprublem : )
<zChris> eva_, gnatt
<zChris> Philip5, började bra den här veckan men nu börjar det skena iväg igen :P
<zChris> har sovit dåligt hela min uppväxt i princip
<Philip5> ajdå
<zChris> på tal om det bör skolan börja 9 och sluta en timme senare
<Philip5> nä det ska vara mer ordning och reda i skolan. stå upp när man svarar på frågor, mer kvarsittning och alla börjar kl 8 och slutar 15.20. massor med läxor och sånt
<Philip5> man ska härdas i skolan :D
<zChris> att börja 8 passar inte ungdomars biologiska dygnsrytm har jag läst
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> det är säkert bara en myt
<zChris> punkt 4, på länken jag länkade
<Philip5> den hoppar vi över
<zChris> :)
<zChris> *sudda sudda* ja hoppsan där försvann den
<zChris> Gnatt!
<Philip5> vilken svikare
<Philip5> tjena m1rage din nattsuddare
<maxjezy> tjenis grenis!
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu passar det att vakna till
<maxjezy> jag skulle gärna sitta här och tjöta hela natten men jag jobbar tidigt imorgonbitti
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg du mitt meddelande förut då?
<johanbr> Philip5, var inte du nån sorts pedagog?
<maxjezy> beror på vad det stod
<maxjezy> jag har varit lite off idag
<Philip5> maxjezy: screenshot
<Philip5> johanbr: inte direkt
<maxjezy> justja, Philip5 det var lux?
<Philip5> såg du den?
<johanbr> Philip5, var det inte organisationskonsult eller nåt liknande?
<Philip5> [18:25] <Philip5> maxjezy: man kan inte beskylla luxrender för att vara en av de snabbaste renderarna... men gränssnittet med luxblend för 2.5 börjar bli rätt najs iaf: http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/6034/blenderhomeuserscenesco.png
<Philip5> johanbr: det stämmer
<maxjezy> japp, dä såg jag!
<maxjezy> Philip5, var det du som renderade?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> satte upp en liten testscen bara
<Philip5> men luxrender är inte snabb
<maxjezy> näe, den är seg som sjutton!
<Philip5> har du lekt något med yafaray?
<maxjezy> ja, förut
<maxjezy> men ja gillade lux bättre
<maxjezy> jag fick inte mycket till renderingar i yafaray
<maxjezy> fanns inte mycket dokumentation på läsbart språk
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-25
<maxjezy> sussa sött allesammans, nu ger jag lite andrum åt er med!
<Calyp> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Google-Wave-to-become-Apache-project-1141480.html
<jolaren> Tänkte snickra ihop ett visitkort men är så himla dålig på html, någon som kan tipsa om en lättare klient till Ubuntu? Förstår att jag kan skriva i nano och dylikt men jag vill gärna ha något grafiskt som jag kan klicka mig fram på
<larsemil> jolaren: vad har visitkort och html med varandra att göra?
<haffe> 'Hitting back like a maniac, how much is the fish?'
<larsemil> http://svtplay.se/v/2245286/kulturnyheterna/antisajt_mot_sd_toppade_google-sok?cb,a1364145,1,f,-1/pb,a1364142,1,f,-1/pl,v,,2237545/sb,k102868,1,f,-1 <-- intressant
<PontusOhman> Tragiska jävla människa :O
<larsemil> PontusOhman: ?
<PontusOhman> Varför kan folk inte bara acceptera att vi har yttrandefrihet, åsiktsfrihet och religionsfrihet här i Sverige!?
<larsemil> PontusOhman: nu motsäger du väl dig själv lite ändå?
<haffe> PontusOhman: Vi har ingen av delarna egentligen.
<haffe> Det är fortfarande straffbart att skrika 'det brinner' inne på en full biograf.
<PontusOhman> haffe: Iofs sant det, dessa försvann när Borgarna kom in och började rösta in IPRED, ACTA och FRA!
<PontusOhman> Varför kan inte folk bara acceptera att vi har fått in ett parti som en stor del av våra medborgare har röstat in? Nej, istället ska vi lyncha dem och förtrycka dem som Hitler gjorde med Judarna... Historien upprepar sig O_o
<larsemil> PontusOhman: haha du är kul du
<PontusOhman> Jasså?
<PontusOhman> På vilket sätt då?
<haffe> PontusOhman: 94% av befolkningen röstade inte in dem.
<kodein> nja, 94% av de som röstade, snarare
<larsemil> PontusOhman: om jag tar mig själv som exempel, så även om varenda människa i sverige hade röstat på ett rasistiskt parti och jag var den enda som inte hade gjort det så hade jag kämpat för att bekämpa orättvisan, hur demokratiskt det än var. Fuck jag har själv brutit mot lagen flera gånger i frågor där jag tycker min princip är rätt och rådande ordning är fel.
<kodein> så det är väl 75% av befolkningen som inte röstade in dem
<larsemil> PontusOhman: med samma tänk så antar jag att du accepterar fildelningslagarna och aldrig laddar ner
<PontusOhman> På vilket sätt är SD ett rasistparti?! Det är väl snarare som så att Sossarna och Moderaterna är ett värre rasistparti med deras bakgrund. Som är långt smutsigare och än värre än SD's
<kodein> svjv står man väl i sin fulla rätt att kritisera ett parti (och det är faktiskt det enda som yttrandefriheten egentligen betyder), och om man då använder SEO för att kunna sprida sitt budskap ska väl inte PontusOhman behöva gå omkring och indigneras av det, kan man tycka.
<PontusOhman> Varför skulle jag acceptera att få min integritet kränkt för larsemil?!
<kodein> /ignore PontusOhman
<larsemil> PontusOhman: och varför ska jag acceptera att bara för att folk röstat in rasister så ska jag sluta argumentera mot dem?
<Coffe> PontusOhman, jag hoppas du skojar i de du säger. å detta är så extremt OT , så lägg ner
<haffe> PontusOhman: Gör det mindre ont om du blir skjuten med kpist än om du blir skjuten med automatkarbin?
<PontusOhman> Coffe: Läs och begrunna: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statens_institut_f%C3%B6r_rasbiologi
<PontusOhman> larsemil: Vi säger så va!
<Coffe> PontusOhman,  finns inget som helst behov av det.  jag följer kodein  förslag.
<haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<haffe> Vi har väl alla viktiga saker att göra.
<PontusOhman> Då jag lyfter fram beviset för mitt uttalande så vägrar du läsa det?! *HAHA*
<PontusOhman> Uj uj uj
<haffe> PontusOhman: Det är inget argument.
<haffe> Det enda du har lyckats bevisa är att M och S också har ett brunt förflutet, det säger ingenting om SDs eventuella brunhet.
<PontusOhman> Vi säger så va ^^
<larsemil> men jag har läst artikeln på wikipedia.
<haffe> Jo, det är nog bäst för alla. Ha en trevlig dag.
<larsemil> Institutet hade till sin officiellt angivna arbetsuppgift att rasbiologiskt genomforska Sverige genom att studera olika släkters och andra befolkningsgruppers livsbetingelser och utvecklingsmöjligheter, att klarlägga såväl det biologiska arvets som miljöns betydelse för individer, släkter och folk, samt att utreda sjukdomars och normala mänskliga egenskapers ärftlighetsförhållanden
<larsemil> Är det där brunt?
<PontusOhman> Lika brunt som Tredjeriket var!
<phnom> nazisssssssterna
<haffe> larsemil: Rasinstitutet hade helt andra uppgifter när det grundades.
<amelia> Godmorgon!
<larsemil> haffe: okej.
<phnom> Morrn :)
<haffe> Det började ägna sig åt ärftlighetsforskning senare.
<kodein> churchill var också rasbiolog.
<amelia> (och ni tycker inte rasbiologi är lite väl offtopic?)
<kodein> så vad vill folk ha sagt?
<larsemil> kodein: att det är okej att vara rasist nu för att folk varit det förut!
<haffe> Rasist är ett väldigt missbrukat ord.
<kodein> debian är säkert tillräckligt nära ubuntu för att detta ska vara relevant; installerade debian igår, med X och hela baletten. museländet tycks dock inte vilja vara med på noterna. Har jag missat något uppenbart när jag gjorde tasksel och valde desktop environment där?
<PontusOhman> kodein: Typ att, låt demokratin vara! Annars har vi ingen demokrati här i landet...
<larsemil> kodein: har du muspekare?
<kodein> larsemil: japp
<larsemil> kodein: modprobe psmouse?
<kodein> larsemil: det kan vara värt att prova. synd att man är på jobbet och inte hemma nu, bara :)
<kodein> iofs, kan modprobe:a härifrån, men det är lite svårare att se om det funkar
<dagon__> god förmiddag
<amelia> hej dagon__!
<larsemil> kodein: :) du får väl snabbt konfa om din xserver att servera skärmen hos dig istället. :D
<dagon__> amelia; någon som blev sur igår för att jag stack?
<phnom> Någon som vet om det finns något bra flow/verktyg för att testa place and route (digital asic)?
<kodein> larsemil: mja, det är ju lokalt som felet tycks ligga, så :)
<amelia> dagon__: nej, det tror jag inte. vi avslutade strax efteråt. var många som började lämna för det drog ut på tiden.
<dagon__> amelia; okej, bra det. har aldrig varit med om ett IRL-möte som ens tagit så lång tid
<barzam> god morgon!
<amelia> barzam: jag väntar på mail från dig. ;)
<amelia> dagon__: oj, IRC-möten brukar visserligen ta längre tid för man fyller på med mycket mer på dagordningen och det tar längre tid att diskutera på det viset.. men IRL-möten brukar ju ändå ta 2-3 timmar vad jag är van vid iaf.
<dagon__> företaget jag var på för nåt år sen, där tog ett möte max en halvtimme. vi var effektiva som fan :P
<larsemil> och jag har ett förflutet inom ideella organisationer och där är 2-3 timmar korta möten. :D
<larsemil> har haft möten som tagit två dagar.
<dagon__> wth
<haffe> Jag tycker att det är en väldigt bra idé att alla ska stå upp på möten.
<amelia> fast som jag sa igår på slutet. Det kanske vore bättre att ha flera mindre möten och bara diskutera en fråga, möjligen upp till tre om de är väldigt relaterade. på så viss kan man vara med på de möten som känns viktiga och de tar kortare tid.
<haffe> Helst ska mötena vara inplanerade precis innan lucnh också.
<larsemil> amelia: det tror jag på
<larsemil> haffe: haha ja!
<haffe> Det brukar hindra folk från att spinna loss.
<amelia> haffe: svårt med IRC kanske.
<haffe> Inga möten utan dagordning.
<larsemil> amelia: en spambot som blir jobbigare och jobbigare ju längre tiden går? :D
<barzam> men det stod ingenstans att mötet skulle hålla på en timme
<barzam> det var bara nåt som folk började hitta på när de tyckte det drog ut på tiden
<PontusOhman> barzam: Standard är att mötet endast ska pågå EN timma
<barzam> amelia: hehe det kommer!
<barzam> vaddå standard?
<barzam> jag har varit på flera möten i mitt liv som varit längre än en timme
<amelia> standard för ubuntu, men det är nog bara en dröm och har säkert ingen verklighetsförankring alls.
<larsemil> då tror jag man ska ha enfrågemöten
<kodein> en bot med op som kickbannar alla efter en timme
<barzam> dessutom borde det stå i kallelsen om det är så hårt med tiden
<dagon__> detta skulle varit att arch-möte. då hade alla refererat till RTFM och ingen hade småtjafsat för att allt stod i ett dokument, svart på vitt
<larsemil> dagon__: eller ett gentoo möte. det hade gått fort för nästan ingen hade hunnit kompilera sin klient i tid till mötet.
<dagon__> haha
<barzam> larsemil: håller med, en fråga hinner man diskutera per möte, men då får man ha möten varje vecka säkert
<amelia> tror ni på det själva?
<larsemil> amelia: jag tror på det du sa, med korta möten med få frågor på dagordningen
<dagon__> +1
<barzam> en idé kan vara med fastställd talarlista, och övriga frågor på slutet i mån av tid
<IPconfig> hello
<amelia> larsemil: nej. om ni tror på arch resp gentoo-grejjen
<barzam> amelia: tror det var s.k. skämt :)
<dagon__> amelia; nej, jag skämtade bara :)
<linuxz> vad är kl 10 på digital tid
<linuxz> är de nu
<dagon__> amelia; fått svar från många faddrar nu, 5 aktiva än så länge
<linuxz> sorry men har jätte svårt med kl än
<linuxz> är den halv tio nu ?
<dagon__> ja
<linuxz> ah thx
<amelia> dagon__: be dem maila info till fadder@, de kan kolla på det som ligger uppe för exempel
<dagon__> amelia; will do
<amelia> dagon__: gött
<dagon__> barzam; gör som amelia sa :P
<amelia> dagon__: :)
<amelia> barzam: just det, nu nu nu nu nu!!
<amelia> :P
<barzam> amelia: ja men jag har precis installerat nytt mailprogram (sylpheed) så jag ska inviga det på en gång
<amelia> barzam: :)
<amelia> barzam: jag körde sylpheed mycket förr.. för lääääängesedan.
<kodein> sylpheed är rätt trevligt, men claws som det forkat från är också trevligt
<amelia> jag kör evolution nuförtiden.
<barzam> kodein: egentligen vill jag lära mig mutt men jag pallar inte
<kodein> heh :)
<kodein> jag borde försöka hitta nån mailklient som lirar ok med exchange som jobbet tvingat på en
<Nafallo> kodein: evolution
<barzam> thunderbird?
<haffe> sylpheed-claws?
<kodein> Nafallo: kommer man åt t.ex. ldap-adressboken därifrån?
<Nafallo> kodein: ldap fungerar i evolution, ja.
<andol> kodein: Du ska inte försöka migrera till B- alt. F-huset då? Rätt säker på att det fortfarande rullar hederliga IMAP-servrar där...
<kodein> gott, då kanske man ska prova
<dagon__> amelia; vi kom överens om att nick funkar istället för namn va?
<kodein> andol: nja, det är nog på lånad tid de servrarna rullar i alla fall.
<kodein> andol: det är ju som bekant Milles verklighet som expanderas här ;)
<amelia> dagon__: ja, det får väl göra det. jag tycker fortfarande att namn är det allra bästa och förstår itne riktigt varför det skulle vara ett problem med namn.
<dagon__> jag är t.ex. inte helt bekväm med att lämna ut namn
<haffe> Baha.
<haffe> Hur går det till att jag alltid har blöta strumpor?
<dagon__> du har en vattenläcka som du bör åtgärda snarast
<haffe> :)
<haffe> Jag tror att mitt problem är att jag inte ser till att stänga dörren till mitt badrum när jag duschar.
<haffe> SÃ¥ vattnet rinner ut i hallen.
<dagon__> ujujuj
<dagon__> dagens ungdomar alltså
<haffe> Vad nu?
<haffe> Freebasear de morötter?
<larsemil> var är maxjeazy när man behöver honom
<madbear> larsemil: vad säger du
<dagon__> i sängen skulle jag säga
<dagon__> amelia; såja, 6st nu :)
<amelia> dagon__: :)
<dagon__> jag ska ta och maila också
<dagon__> minnet --
<amelia> dagon__: bra bra, föregå med gott exempel
<dagon__> amelia; kolla pm
<amelia> brb
<dagon__> nu skulle jag behöva hjälp av en duktig nätverkspillare
<barzam> dagon__, amelia: mailet skickat
<dagon__> duktig :)
<Diffen2> god morgon. är man helt stekt om man vill hämta mail från google apps via fetchmail?
<barzam> Diffen2: stödjer det imap så ska det funka väl
<Diffen2> mmm får till att fetchmail går till google men det verkar bli fel vid fetchmail: IMAP< A0002 NO Invalid credentials g16if1115612fap.13
<Diffen2> no invalid borde väl vara valid? :D
<Squarism> hur sätter man bakgrundsfärg i terminalen enklast?
<barzam> vilket program använder du?
<Squarism> standard?
<Squarism> "Terminal"
<barzam> gnome-terminal?
<Squarism> japps
<Squarism> vill sätta rödfärg på farliga ops
<barzam> ops?
<Squarism> eller... om jag ansluter till viktiga miljöer
<Squarism> inte tro jag sittter o latjar i ngn slaskmiljö
<Squarism> =D
<Squarism> dvs bara färga bakgrunden
<barzam> http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-terminal/stable/gnome-terminal-prefs.html.en#gnome-terminal-prefs-colors
<Squarism> kan man inte göra det med ett consol commando?
<cHarNe2> Squarism: så du vill ha grön på din hemma-server, men när du loggar in på jobbets "single-point-of-failiure" vill du har rött?
<barzam> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/263892/change-the-background-color-in-gnome-terminal-through-a-command
<Squarism> cHarNe2,  typ =D
<cHarNe2> eller så loggar man ut när man är klar :P
<Squarism> tack för hjälpen grabbar!
<Squarism> (elelr tjejer =D)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<PontusOhman> Nån som chippat/flashat sin Xbox 360 själv?
<Calyp> PontusOhman:  shrug, sluta svär sådär!  ;)
<barzam> PontusOhman: nä, men jag vet en bra affär i stockholm som gör det
<PontusOhman> Calyp: Haha :D
<PontusOhman> barzam: Bor i Sundsvall så ;)
<cHarNe2> PontusOhman: chippade min gamla vanliga xbox
<amelia> Sex faddrar upplagda på sidan sedan igår.
<coobra> hmms '?
<coobra> faddrar ?
<amelia> coobra: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/fadderprogrammet
<barzam> sexfaddrar :)
<amelia> omg nej, sånna har vi inte.
<amelia> hmm, kom på att jag behöver ju veta om någon av de som vi har skrivit upp ha något fadderbarn eller vad det nu heter.
<kodein> inga ubuntu-sexor? vad är detta för stil?
 * larsemil vill ha bamsefar som fadder! :)
<amelia> larsemil: haha, han tar fortfarande betalt för allt han gör åt dig. :P
<larsemil> darn
<amelia> sorry, men jag tvingar honom att inte jobba gratis... han jobbar redan så mycket gratis på sitt vanliga jobb..
<amelia> men du får väl skicka in en ansökan. :)
<larsemil> jag klarar mig faktiskt.
<amelia> oj, är det redan dreamhack
<kodein> mjo, snart första advent, så det är väl i linje med traditionerna
<amelia> hehe
<andol> amelia: Läste just vad du skrev angående mail-diskussioner etc. Antar att du nog tyvärr har rätt.
<amelia> andol: jag har alltid rätt och är ödmjuk som få. :)
<HakanS> Oj, är det redan snart första advent
<kodein> jao, på söndag smäller det
<larsemil> någon som ska på dh?
<larsemil> http://hack.esec.du.se/ <-- man kan tävla i det där där
<madbear> måste man vara på DH?
<larsemil> ne
<larsemil> men man får nog inget pris om man inte är på dh.. typ
<madbear> det är felet med tävlingarna som företag har där iaf
<madbear> att folk kan sitta hemifrån
<larsemil> HeMan: lol@linux.fm
<larsemil> nu fick jag min /24 äntligen. nu är det bara att tuta och köra
<andol> larsemil: Det är alltså sådana som dig som gör att IPv4 håller på att ta slut? :P
<zChris> hehe har ni sett four lions trailern ?
<larsemil> andol: ja en hel /24!!!! omg omg omg!
<larsemil> andol: jag tror problemet är de som fick typ /8 för 10 år sedan och använder ungefär /22
<kodein> tja, vi börjar ju behöva använda vår nästa /24 snart. den första av de tre vi har börjar bli fullt använd :/
<larsemil> kodein: jojo men tre /24 är inte så mycket
<kodein> nä, det är det ju inte.
<kodein> sedan har vi ju haft dem i typ 30 år
<larsemil> det är ju helt okej.
<larsemil> men jag vet att amerikanska försvarsmakten har en helt hög med /1
<larsemil> om jag minns rätt
<johanbr> xkcd har en karta: http://xkcd.com/195/
<johanbr> att ha en hög med /1 blir nog svårt, eftersom det bara finns två :)
<larsemil>  /8 menar jag såklart
<larsemil> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_address_blocks
<larsemil> United states postal service har ett eget /8 haha
<johanbr> tja, de använder ju många adresser...
<larsemil> *rimshot!
<kodein> apple behöver förstås ett eget /8.
<kodein> alla som köper den dyraste macen kan få hyra en ip-adress
<larsemil> om 97 dagar delas det sista ipt ut... men tur att ipv6 är klart då
<andol> larsemil: PÅ tal om det så antar jag att du passade på ett skaffa ett lagom stort IPv6-block i samma veva du införskaffade dina IPv4-adresser?
<kodein> en ny sorts ip-troll kommer bildas.
<kodein> andol: ipv4 är ju en delmängd av ipv6-adresserna, så han har ju åtminstone dessa att tillgå
<larsemil> andol: men vet du vad, jag försökte faktiskt men fick beskedet att det inte fanns stöd för ipv6 i det nät jag ligger i!
<mikul> tänkte slänga in en ny dist, går det då bra att köra /boot på den partitionen(sdb1) och ändå komma åt ubuntu smärtfritt som ligger på en annan disk(sda3)?
<zChris> mikul, har sda en egen boot patition?
<HeMan> sådärja, nu är det mindre än 100 dagar kvar innan sista ipv4-blocket är utdelat...
<zChris> HeMan i världen?
<HeMan> zChris: jo
<johanbr> det måste ha gått snabbare sista tiden
<johanbr> jag hörde drygt ett år för ca sex månader sen
<vacum> rusning
<vacum> alla vill ha
<zChris> ska bli tråkigt att köra ipv6
<zChris> aldrig att man kommer komma ihåg dem :)
<HeMan> zChris: man lär sig memorera dom med
<zChris> HeMan: Nej inte jag :(
<HeMan> zChris: på 15-20 år kan du inte förstå hur man inte kunde lära sig memorera ipv6-adresser...
<larsemil> zChris: det finns ju enkla ipv6 adresser också.. :D
<HeMan> ::1 är tillexempel en lätt ipv6-adress
<larsemil> a::b:c:d:e också
<larsemil> om jag förstått rätt
<mikul> zChris, nej tyvärr hade jag missat det..
<mikul> ananrs hade jag kört med den..
<mikul> det är lite därför jag undrar hur jag ska göra
<larsemil> mikul: alltså så länge ubuntu har sin egen /boot på sin partition så spelar det ingen roll hur många /boot du har på andra diskar
<mikul> okej.. =)
<mikul> nice där =)
<mikul> larsemil, tack
<mikul> larsemil, ska slänga in gentoo men undrar vilken version av stage3 jag ska ta? 2008 eller dom senare på autobuilds? antar det sistnämnda?
<mikul> haha kanske skulle bytt kanal iof :D
<larsemil> mikul: välkommen till gentoo-se
<mikul> hoppar dit
<HeMan> vad kan man skicka för signal till en process om man vill forcera en coredump?
<johanbr> t.ex. 11 (segfault)
<HeMan> hmm
<HeMan> varken 4, 7 eller 11 gör något
<johanbr> har du ulimit satt till nåt lämpligt?
<HeMan> johanbr: ulimit -c unlimited
<speakman> kan säga att SIGFPE gäckat mig i ett par dagar. Prova det. :P
<johanbr> HeMan, hmm... funkar för mig
<HeMan> speakman: nope
<speakman> Du råkar inte ha sighandlers installerade?
<HeMan> undrar om min applikation trappar allt?
<HeMan> måste kolla koden
<speakman> ja
<speakman> grep -R SIG * borde ge en hint
<HeMan> hmm, den verkar trappa allt men om det inte är INT eller TERM så loggar den det om man har debug påslaget
<HeMan> bleh
<HeMan> apt-get != yum
<andol> HeMan: Hade jag kunnat tala om för dig om du frågat :)
<HeMan> andol: tackar! då vet jag hur jag ska filtrera min kommandorad nästa gång...
<larsemil> du menar, apt-get > yum/win 13
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> förutom /win13 så var det rätt
<HeMan> så, nu använder jag gdb för att dumpa core!
<larsemil> jag har aldrig varit så sur i hela mitt liv som jag är nu.... hatar att göra grafiska saker. en nörd ska inte behöva det.
<larsemil> seså HeMan nu anställer du bums en personlig grafiker åt mig!
<HeMan> larsemil: done!
<HeMan> larsemil: du får mig, jag är varken snabb eller duktig som grafiker
<HeMan> larsemil: men dyr!
<larsemil> HeMan: jo jo men pengarna för din lön får du ta ur egen ficka
<HeMan> larsemil: jag förstod det var någon hake!
<jolaren> Nagon som har koll pa avlyssnig och sadant? Skype trafik gar ju inte att avlyssna person till person.. men om man ringer fran en skype telefon till en vanlig sa borde det ju ga att lyssna av den vanliga mobilen - eller hur?
<HeMan> hehe, när man kör top och trycker H så hinner man ibland se att vissa trådar tar 99999% CPU!
<HeMan> 9999 ska det vara...
<andol> HeMan: Förresten, hunnit med dagens LWN än?
<HeMan> andol: jao, jag "slöläste" den i morse
<HeMan> andol: ska läsa ordentligare senare
<andol> Måste säga att jag gillade artikeln om att ha sönder saker, såväl som perspektivet på procmail.
<barzam> jolaren: staten får reda på massor om dig utan att snappa upp innehållet i själva trafiken
<cHarNe2> HeMan: gillar färger så jag kör htop :D
<coobra> :D
<andol> barzam: Noterade din Fadder-presentation. Måste säga att jag det är trevligt att vi har lockat till oss en juridikstuderande.
<HeMan> verkar inte som den RHEL-maskin jag kör på har htop
<barzam> andol: jag ska faktiskt skriva examensarbete om gpl så stay tuned
<andol> barzam: Ser man på! Någon särskild frågeställning?
<jolaren> barzam: "buhuhu" :P
<barzam> andol: jo jag ska skriva om gpl i appstore, vlc-dilemmat om du hängt med
<andol> barzam: Läst någon artikel on situation, men är utöver det så är jag inte överdrivet insatt i ärendet.
<barzam> andol: ja frågan är om gpl-program ens får distribueras i appstore, vilket blir ett problem
<andol> barzam: Jo, att det är det frågan handlar om, så mycket koll har jag i alla fall :)
<cHarNe2> HeMan: det har inte min RHEL heller :P
<kodein> freedoms 0 och 2 känns ju lite violerade...
<kodein> antagligen 3 med
<kodein> tja, 1 med, iofs.
<HeMan> vet en android-telefon (i från applikationsnivå) vilket telefonnummer den har?
<andol> kodein: Fin ordkonstruktion det där, violerade.
<HeMan> eller är det bara IEMI-nummer som mappas hos telebolaget som anger numret?
<barzam> kodein: sen har jju apple villkor om massor också, typ du får bara ha ett visst antal ex installerade
<barzam> kommer inte ihåg alla detaljer
<HeMan> eller, hmm, används IMEI-numret alls av telebolaget?
<barzam> problemet är ju närmast att devs till populära program skiter i gpl och lägger upp på appstore ändå, och kränker rättigheterna hos de som skickat in patchar
<johanbr> HeMan, i vanliga fall används IMEI inte
<johanbr> (utom för svartlistning och liknande)
<HeMan> jag skulle vilja använda telefonnumret för identifiering i en applikation, helst utan att användaren knappar in det själv
<johanbr> det går att se ifrån "Settings" iaf, så nåt sätt borde det finnas
<HeMan> var ser man telefonnumret i settings?
<HeMan> ah, "Okänd" säger min telefon
 * kodein har löst sitt problem med muspekare som inte ville röra på sig. blanklackat skrivbord var visst dåligt för musens sensor...
<Philip5> hurra!
<sarkofag> :D
 * sarkofag firar med en öl
<bobec> har 2st 2TB-diskar i min lilla server nu, funderar på RAID eller LVM. vad händer med LVM om en av dem skulle krascha, och jag har min partition på båda?
<kodein> då är du rökt.
<bobec> :(
 * kodein har 2st 2T-diskar i raid1
<bobec> verkar som jag måste skaffa en till disk för att få fin redundans. typ RAID5
<bobec> fast RAID1 ger så lite utrymme kvar
<kodein> och raid5 med bara 3 diskar låter sjukt ovärt
<bobec> vadådå?
<kodein> för mig duger 2T rätt långt
<amelia> jag kör tre diskar i en raid5 med lvm på det sen, är ju utökningsbart sedan.
<amelia> jag har iofs bara 1TB diskar.
<bobec> om jag har 2st oRAID:ade diskar, kan jag lägga till en till disk och kräma in RAID5 på all tre sen utan formatering?
<bobec> är nybörjare på RAID och sånt
<kodein> inte vad jag vet
<bobec> jobbigt. ska jag behöva köpa en till disk för att få vettig, långsiktig lösning? :/
<andol> Barre: Vad tycker du om RAID5 på stora diskar? :)
<bobec> andol: brukar han tala illa om det? :o
<andol> bobec: Har ett svagt minne av det ja, men inte säker.
<bobec> ah okej
<_Trullo> jag har 7 diskar i en raid5'a
<andol> bobec: Ahh, tror det var det här blogginlägget jag kom att tänka på - http://gargamel.nu/2009/06/varfor-nya-filsystem/
<bobec> andol: tack :) ska läsa
<larsemil> vad är barre egentligen, inte sett på några dagar
<larsemil> andol: han är så dutti på sånt där
<zChris> larsemil, Jag tror att Barre är en homosapien faktiskt ;)
<andol> larsemil: Gissar att det här är hans frånvaro-orsak, http://twitter.com/BarreGargamel/status/7457451829891072
<haffe> homo sapiens sapiens.
<EAG> tips på felsökningsloggar för att se varför en burk plötsligt dör?
<EAG> förutom syslog
<haffe> dmesg
<EAG> men det visar väl bara det som finns nu? eller?
<haffe> Jag är osäker.
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> :(
<coobra> warning: Parameter 1 to profile_load_profile() expected to be a reference, value given in /home/locot/drupal/6.19/includes/module.inc on line 462.
<barzam> god kväll kanalen
<EAG> jag är lagom nöjd med att det bara står Nov 24 07:35:01 anacron[3203]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.daily' to 2010-11-24
<EAG> i syslog
<EAG> som det sista som hände...
<Barre> andol: RAID5 på diskar över 1TB är som att lägga ett cyanidpiller i mintpastill-asken
<Barre> larsemil: jag är sjuk :(
<johanbr> EAG, /var/log/dmesg
<johanbr> men om den dör på stört hinner det knappast loggas till disk
<larsemil> Barre: men vad tråkigt
<Barre> finns det inte nått kompliment till cat som kan köra cat på en gzippad fil?
<cahoot> zcat
<Barre> tackar
<bobec> Barre: du som verkar kunna, vad skulle du rekommendera? vill helst ha som en partition (som LVM kan ge), fast vill inte att allt dör om en disk dör. har 2st 2TB-diskar, fast kan skaffa en till i värsta fall. och vill gärna kunna sätta i diskar av annan storlek i framtiden
<bobec> dra in FreeBSD och ZFS kanske?
<Barre> mig veterligen kan(bör?) du inte blanda du inte blanda diskar av olika storlek i samma pool med zfs...
<Barre> bobec: vet inte vad som är bäst, du har väl inte så mycket val om du har två diskar och vill ha data skydd, raid1 m.a.o
<bobec> Barre: tack. om jag skulle ha 3st 2TB då?
<larsemil> Barre: i zfs kan du väl blanda det mesta, dock så får du bara ut den "minsta gemensamma nämnaren" väl?
<Farmfield> Letar efter mötesloggen från #ubuntu-se-mote igår, den verkar inte ligga där den skall... Nån som har pejl?
<Barre> larsemil: kan vara så, har inte jobbat med zfs annat än via SUN OpenStorage, blev glatt överaskade över att de redan 98st införskaffade 1TB diskarna hejdade oss för att bygga vidare med 2TB diskar. Vi var tvugna att uppgradera ALLA diskar om vi skulle fortsätta med 2TB
<Philip5> Farmfield: vart ska den ligga då?
<andol> Farmfield: Ingen aning var den "riktiga" loggen. Däremot så kan du i värsta fall få min irssi log.
<larsemil> Barre: jag kan ha fel också, var väldigt längesedan jag lekte solaris
<Philip5> brb
<EAG> johanbr: tack, jag måste vara trött i bollen.. stod i katalogen o tittade men varken såg eller tänkte på det :)
<Barre> bobec: 3st diskar hindrar dig inte att köra RAID1 med "enbart" 50% overhead eftersom linux raid görs på partitionsnivå. om du partionerar diskarna i två partitioner och skapar tre stycken raid1, sda1+sdb1 sdc1+sda2, sdb2+sdc2
<Barre> cahoot: det ser ut att ha fungerat, tackar för snabb respons :)
<Barre> går och lägger mig igen.....
<cahoot> zzzzzz
<barzam> väldigt tyst här ikväll, vad pysslar alla med?
<madbear> åker tåg
<alleinsora> Lagat lunch
<Farmfield> Sorry, fönster & flikar &telefoner som ringer & Prodigy ur högtalarna - känner mig som en fraktal
<Farmfield> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/11/24/
<Farmfield> Där skulle loggen för mötet ha legat
<Farmfield> Andol: Asså, jag har också loggen i Pidgin, det är inte det som är grejen - den ligger inte ute i LoCot. WTF?
<Philip5> där hamnar väl bara loggar som loggas av ubuntus bot och den var väl aldrig på mötet
<Farmfield> Så nån skall ha nackskott menar du?
<Farmfield> Grrrrrrrr
<Philip5> inga andra locos loggar väl sina möten med den boten heller
<zChris> Farmfield, misstag händer :P
<Farmfield> Jag avgick för att jag ville lämna över till folk med mer ordning - för jag hara inget sånt
<Farmfield> zCgris: Fast i vissa situationer är det värre än i andra - igår var verklilgen en sån... Det röstades igenom en avgång & ett tillträde som TL i LoCot...
<Farmfield> zChris: LOL, ber om ursäkt för stavningen, den var inte med mening... xD
<zChris> Farmfield, ingen fara :)
<Philip5> zChris: närru, det där förlåter du aldrig ;)
<zChris> ;)
<zChris> Im evil! I use windows!
<Philip5> buuu
<zChris> :D
<speakman> hmm
<speakman> kör jag netstat --listen --tcp -p så får jag två portar öppnade under 0.0.0.0 vars PID enbart blir ett minustecken. Hur kan det komma sig?
<speakman> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2049            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<speakman> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:56042           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<speakman> ah, kernel nfs daemon?
<speakman> halvkasst att man inte kan binda rpc/nfs mot ett specifikt interface
<gorgo> massa snö ute
<coobra> kallt som fan  :D
<gorgo> men mys
<gorgo> kanske man ska värma sig lite glögg i helgen :)
<cahoot> testa lakritsglöggen och recensera
<gorgo> får göra det :)
<barzam> glögg ja fan va gott
<barzam> russin och mandlar också, så blir man sådär småfull och varm i magen
<R3DPiLL> jag vill gärna ha en recension på lakritsglögg :) älskar både glögg och lakrits, men jag har svårt att tänka mig den combon.
<cahoot> salt lakritsglögg kanske?
<R3DPiLL> låter skumt
 * spacebug- har saftglögg som gick ut för över ett år sen..
<gorgo> går säkert o dricka ändå
<gorgo> e ju massa socker i den så :)
<spacebug-> mm tror jag oxå
<spacebug-> hehe
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> spetsa den med lite alkohol så
<spacebug-> oh nej inget sånt
<R3DPiLL> den kanske äntligen börjar ta sig :)
<spacebug-> nån mer än mig som kör virtualbox och har 'problemet' att den ibland resizar fönstret och flyttaqr sig till desktop 1? (troligen den aktiva desktopen)
<Farmfield> Cahoot: Lakritsglögg? Lakritsshot, absolut, men glögg? Eh? ;D
<haffe> Hmmmmm.
<chees> hur kommer de sig system cameren inte vill poppa upp i ubuntu
<mcNisse> vad är det för kamera?
<K350> Något textbaserat/console program att kolla bandbredden med? Är ju intresserad att veta om jag får vad jag betalar för.
<chees> canon eos 1000
<antii> chees: det är väl sdkortet som ska komma upp...
<kodein> eos 1000 är ju en analog kamera, så det är väl inte dunderkonstigt
<antii> eh?
<antii> kodein: full?
<chees> mpotera bilder ska kommaupp när du kör in kablen
<kodein> http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/eos/eoscamera/EOS1000FRebelS/index.htm
<kodein> ^
<chees> ska väll bara poppa upp auto
<derfian> chees: kolla så att du har kameran ställd i "mass storage"-läge. inte pptp eller vad det nu heter.
<kodein> derfian: eos har bara pptp svjv.
<chees> går inte ställa in nått sånt
<chees> de ska väll bara funka auto
<derfian> Åhå. Där ser man. Alla kameror jag har går att ställa in som USB mass storage devices, dvs de dyker upp som vilken usbpinne som helst.
<kodein> det är ju lite av ett trendbrott, ofta brukar ju sony ta bort features allt eftersom. ;)
<derfian> kodein: fast de kör linux i sina kameror. :-)
<chees> går de fixa s kameran syns?
<derfian> Hur är det, är gphoto2 installerat som standard i ubuntu?
<kodein> ja, alltså gphoto2 ska väl stöda det?
<derfian> gphoto2 --auto-detect borde spotta ur sig en rad med kameran om den har upptäckts.
<kodein> (vilket jag har för mig att jag nämnde förra gången du frågade, chees)
<chees> ok
<chees> har de inbyggt ser inget med det
<chees> gthumb samma?
<kodein> jag tvivlar på att det är samma.
<chees> ok
<maxjezy> vilket format bör jag konvertera en WMA fil till?
<chees> kan man install de via terminal?
<maxjezy> och vilket program behöver jag?
<chees> kan man install gphoto 2 via program terminalen?
<chees> ??
<zChris> chees: testa sudo apt-get gphoto
<zChris> gonatt!
<virtuald> apt-get install gphoto2
<virtuald> blir det
<chees> vart hittar man gphoto sen?
<chees> ska den inte lägga sig i menu?
<Davidsson_> vad säger ni om surfplattor?
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> ne he
<IPconfig> ingen online
<madbear> joo
<IPconfig> hej :D
<IPconfig> vad glad jag blir
<IPconfig> vad händer
<madbear> kollar på tv...
<IPconfig> vi borde sova
<madbear> ne inge skola imöra
<IPconfig> ah ballt
<IPconfig> men jobbar inte du
<maxjezy> kan virus från en linuxpartition skada en windows partition?
<maxjezy> om man installerar ubuntu på sidan av en windows dvs
<maxjezy> same disk
<madbear> IPconfig: nej jag pluggar
<IPconfig> hur gammal är du
<madbear> ja maxjezy 10 tusen tyska virus
<IPconfig> va
<IPconfig> tyska virus
<madbear> hassan...
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> men seriöst?
<madbear> maxjezy: ja möjligheten finns ju
<madbear> skulle vara rätt lätt att göra faktiskt :D
<IPconfig> virus
<madbear> en linuxinstaller för virus
<madbear> att bara placera dom på winpartionen
<IPconfig> ...
<IPconfig> gör en del malware programering
<IPconfig> men har aldrig använt dom
<chees> nån somanvänder gphoto2
<coobra> ojj vad sent det vart
<IPconfig> ah
<IPconfig> man måste sova
<cahoot> chees: säkert
<IPconfig> men är inte trött
<IPconfig> och årkar inte runka
<IPconfig> s´å man sommnar
<IPconfig> okej borde inte ha skrivit de
<chees> vadå
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> ipconfig
<chees> hur funkar gphoto2
<K350> Har fått till tptest i textläge med ett litet bekvämlighets-skript. Nöjd!:-)
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-26
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> När man skriver df för att se vilka enheter man har........ska man inte se /dev/DVD eller CDROM då?
<Umeaboy> lspci visar inte heller min DVD-spelare.
<virtuald> umeaboy: bara monterade filsystem syns i df
<virtuald> umeaboy: spelaren syns i dmesg
<Umeaboy> Mysko.
<Umeaboy> Ändra monteringspunkt till /media/DVD-player & det gjorde att hal kunde efter att jag tryckte ut skivan & sedan tryckte in den igen montera den.
<Umeaboy> Något konstigt är det.
<Umeaboy> Var dock tvungen att manuellt montera den.
<Umeaboy> virtuald: Visst monterar HAL bara skivorna & inte enheten?
<virtuald> vet inte, har inte hal
<movinthex> http://teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product.html&artnr=570053 <- WTF?!
<movinthex> Bluffprodukten?
<ub20> movinthex, tar nog inte många minuter innan ett antivirus tar den, men hur många kör av ?
<movinthex> Frågan är hur den kan automatiskt köra något.
<ub20> och den funkar nog bara iwin :)
<movinthex> Och hur Teknikmagainset kan sälja sådant.
<ub20> för att dom vill tjäna pengar.. och har en bra ursåkt som att ha kontroll på barnens dator eller ngt sånt
<ub20> det är ju inte förbjudet att installera keyloggers
<ub20> vet inte hur dom löst det där med auto körningen, tror inte det funkar på alla windows maskiner, och gissar på att man får bekräfta installationen... om dom inte utnytjar ngn bugg förståss
<ub20> ahaa såg på youtube att man får installera programmet manuellt, dyrt program för att ha en keylogger :D
<movinthex> Tja... om man har fysisk access för att placera den har man troligen även access att köra program.
<movinthex> Och vad är det för pucko som aldrig kollar vad som sitter i datorn?
<movinthex> Windows tjatar ju alltid så fort något sitter i USB-porten, typ.
<ub20> :)
<ub20> med fysisk access kan man göra vad man vill iaf, tar bara mer eller mindre lång tid, usbn är nog till för att man snabbt ska kunna göra sina fuffens på andras datorer
<movinthex> Helt idiotiskt att ha en bluffprodukt, ju.
<movinthex> Lär ju förlora 25% av kunderna som inte vågar beställa sin produkt för de misstänker att det är en fejkprodukt och vill inte skämma ut sig.
<movinthex> Verkligen inte solklart vad som är bluff heller...
<movinthex> Samt 90% av kunderna som använder deras webbplats missar de p.g.a. Java för kundvagnen. o_O
<movinthex> Helt sjukt att ett företag som gör så många fel kan vara så stora.
<ub20> tja, microsft sa att vista var super och körde sin kampanj trotts att dom säkert viste vilken kass produkt det var = bluff
<movinthex> Kul förresten att de säljer dildos... Vem köper dem i butik liksom? XD
<ub20> hehe
<ub20> inte jag iaf, köper inga sånna alls
<movinthex> Man tyckte ju deras katalog var som bibeln som liten...
<ub20> finns det dildos med usb anslutning ?
<movinthex> Massa kul saker... men otroligt mycket hel onödigt och otroligt dumt.
<movinthex> Vet ej.
<ub20> lol
<movinthex> Vissa saker fattar man inte hur de kan säljas alls.
<ub20> jag köper inget ur den butiken sen jag fightades i ett halvår om en produkt som dom vägrade byta
<movinthex> Önskar att jag kunde bojkotta företag... men tyvärr knullar de alla en i röven så fort de får chansen.
<ub20> bara o strunta i det och köpa från andra butiker :D
<movinthex> Jag skulle varken köpa från Expert, Elgiganten eller Siba om jag skulle bojkotta alla företag som lurade mig... d.v.s. skulle inte kunna köpa något alls där.
<K350> Märkligt vad mycket CPU min låda drar...uhm?
<ub20> kolla vilka processer som är igång.. säkert flash som hängt sig
<movinthex> Bara att inse att de alla säljer undermåligt skit.
<K350> hm, kanske ska kolla cpu usage med något annat verktyg än slmon?
<K350> vad mer kan man kolla cpu med i terminalen?
<ub20> top ?
<K350> j ajust det.....
<K350> någon bra flagga till top ?
<ub20> jag brukar bara köra top, inte orkat bry mig om växlar
<movinthex> Tryck på i.
<movinthex> När det kör.
<K350> 89.4% herrejösses..vad är det som händer?
<movinthex> Säger ju ingenting...
<ub20> kanske din torrent som hängt sig :D
<movinthex> Förmodligen Teknikmagasinet som kör din PC som server.
<movinthex> Med deras USB-dongel.
<Umeaboy> K350: Kör programmet som använder myclet CPU med backtrace.
<Umeaboy> Det brukar JAG göra.
<Umeaboy> Alternativt med gdb.
<Umeaboy> Eller installera abrt om det nu finns i Ubuntu.
<K350> Umeaboy: backtrace?
<Umeaboy> K350: Ja. sudo apt-get backtrace
<Umeaboy> apache_mod_backtrace borde det stå.
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥got liknande iaf.
<K350> Umeaboy: jasså, jo..men jag vet inte vad det är som tar en massa cpu
<movinthex> Varför kan inte TV-reklam vara så här idag? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVAveadhs0I
<Umeaboy> apache-mod_backtrace
<Umeaboy> Så ska det stå.
<Umeaboy> K350: Det ser du längst upp.
<K350> Umeaboy: i top?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Vänta ett tag så ser du.
<K350> uhm...kollar....
<K350> Umeaboy: har bara ett PID nr
<K350> Umeaboy: hur vet jag vad som körs där?
<Umeaboy> Vad tillhör PID-numret?
<Umeaboy> Det ser du längst till höger.
<K350> PID ligge rpå mitt username
<K350> nä inge tlängst t6ill höger..hm...kollar igen
<Umeaboy> K350: Om jag vore du så skulle jag skapa en ny användare & testa köra lite program igen.
<K350> ok där..nu ser jag
<K350> uh..mysko grej
<Umeaboy> Då kan du avgöra om ditt standard-konto är "trasigt".
<K350> plugin-containe ?
<Umeaboy> Vilka saker har du igång?
<K350> vad katten kan det vara?
<Umeaboy> Är du på någon Flash-sida ?
<K350> tja..firefox, terminalen..bara det eg
<K350> vet inte vad övrigt sm körs i bakgrunden
<ub20> K350, sa ju att det var flash :D
<Umeaboy> Testa kör Firefox i Terminal med --debug-flagga.
<ub20> ahaa
<K350> Aha...flash..vad gör jag åt det här då?
<Umeaboy> K350: Skapa en ny användare & testa öppna samma sida i Firefox igen.
<Umeaboy> Får du samma problem så får du byta Flash-hanterare.
<Umeaboy> Gnash behöver testas ganska mycket.
<Umeaboy> Eller om du vill så kan du installera swfdec.
<ub20> gnash gav väl ingen direkt prestandavinst
<ub20> ?
<K350> då är det ngo flash..vet inte vad jag har riktigt..upgraderade till 10.10 igår
<Umeaboy> ub20: Well..........for some it does.
<ub20> Umeaboy, ahaa okey, jag tittade på ngn tabell och tyckte att den drog lika mycket som vanliga flash
<Umeaboy> ub20: Ja, men Gnash går ju att förbättra själv. Det kan man inte i Adobe's version.
<Umeaboy> Därför menar jag att Gnash måste testas. ;)
<ub20> jag skulle vilja att totem spelar upp mina flash filmer, efter att den laddat hem filen.. flash suger som streams
<K350> Senast jag testade gnash funkade det inte så bra med youtube eller omdet var svtplay
<Umeaboy> ub20: totem-mozilla då?
<Umeaboy> K350: När var DET då?
<K350> Ok, tydligen fler som haft det här problemet
<Umeaboy> Och sedan så fungerar embedded videos.
<ub20> Umeaboy, jag får labba med det ngn dag
<K350> Umeaboy: ja ..någon gång på karmic tiden
<Umeaboy> K350: Okej.
<K350> Umeaboy: anväder du gnash och firefox?
<Umeaboy> Jag använder Mandriva & Gnash är något så när optimalt fungerande.
<Umeaboy> Jupp.
<K350> Det här verkar tyvärr vara något jag måste fixa. Suck ..har ingne lust just nu......
<Umeaboy> Gnash & gnash-firefox-plugin. Se bara till att avinstallera alla andra först & ndiswrapper.
<K350> någon gnash-firefox-plugin hittae jag inte i repot
<ub20> varför inte bara aktivera html5 för youtube ?
<ub20> så kan du titta med h264
<ub20> funkade hyggligt för ett halvårsen
<Umeaboy> K350: Well, Gnash ska ha en del deps.
<virtuald> umeaboy: vad funkar gnash med?
<Umeaboy> virtuald: Embedded-videor.
<Umeaboy> En del hemsidor. Inte alla.
<virtuald> umeaboy: vilka sidor?
<Umeaboy> Just därför måste Gnash testas & utvecklas.
<Umeaboy> Jaaaaaaaaaa du. Varför frågar du MIG om det? Det ser du ju själv.
<Umeaboy> Den visar filmerna, men det kan vara lite svårt att styra hur filmerna beter sig.
<virtuald> du har ju redan gnash, därför frågar jag dig. senast jag testade det funkade det inte alls.
<Umeaboy> När de ska stanna & spela.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> tack för svaret
<virtuald> ub20: har använt denna: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/50771 problemet är bara att den drar ner hela klippet innan den börjar spela
<ub20> virtuald, tack, det är bättre den drar ner klippet och spelar än att man tittar med lagg på en slö dator :) ska testa direkt
<virtuald> 8]
<ub20> annars tycker jag det där programet minitube e ganska bra
<virtuald> aha
<Umeaboy> Wooooooow!
<Umeaboy> När man avinstallerade nspluginwrapper & installerade Gnash & Gnash-firefox-plugin så fungerar Youtube hur bra som helst.
<Umeaboy> Yippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<virtuald> 8]
<Umeaboy> Nog för att jag sitter i Cooker, men ändå.
<Umeaboy> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
<ub20> bra att gnash funka på youtube, då kanske man vågar prova det om ett tag : )
<ub20> annars har gnash varit ett riktigt skit program och inte utvecklats dom sista åren
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> Se bara till att ta bort nspluginwrapper först.
<Umeaboy> Och ta bort orphaned packages.
<ub20> ska ha det i minnet :)
<Umeaboy> Hur ska jag kunna bevisa att det fungerar med film?
<Umeaboy> Kan man typ med något opensource-program filma direkt på skrivbordet vad man gör?
<Umeaboy> Hoppas du förstår vad jag menar.
<ub20> recordmydesktip
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<ub20> installera  gtk-recordmydesktop
<K350> installerade gnash och mozilla-plugins-gnash funkar inte alls
<K350> youtube vill ha en flashspelare ....
<Umeaboy> K350: Ta bort nspluginwrapper.
<Umeaboy> Se till att alla andra flashspelare är avinstallerade först.
<Umeaboy> Typ swfdec & flashplayer från Adobe.
<K350> nspluginrapper?
<Umeaboy> K350: Ja.
<Umeaboy> En pluginhanterare sedan Netscape-tiden.
<Umeaboy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/nspluginwrapper
<K350> Då löste det sig:-)
<ub20> gillar mitt nya tema :) http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8890/arbetsyta1001.png
<K350> fast lite tvärtom. Jag provade först med att ta bort allt o sedan med gnash, Icke. Sedan såg jag att jag inte hade libswfdec. slängde in den ..och vips cpu åkte ned dramatiskt
<virtuald> ub20: ser ju helt förvridet ut :p
<K350> så det var för att du nämde swfdec som det löste sig:-)'
<virtuald> ub20: funkar minitube med fler sidor än youtube?
<K350> Nu ska jag se vad för kul man kan ha med top...lite färger vore trevligt
<ub20> Vield, jag avskyr vanligtvis mörka teman, och kör det för att vänja mig .. tycker det ser ok ut med gnome elegant temat
<ub20> virtuald,  mena jag
<K350> Umeaboy: tack för tipset om top också. Ska nu kolla in den lite närmare:-)
<virtuald> aha
<ub20> virtuald, tror den bara funkar med tube
<virtuald> jag kör ljusa temat i lucid
<virtuald> ok
<ub20> det braiga med minitube e att den spelar upp allt i en följd
<ub20> finns på getdeb
<Umeaboy> You're welcome.
<Umeaboy> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeehm.
<Umeaboy> Ska se om jag får det att fungera om jag identifierar Opera som Firefox.
<Umeaboy> ub20: Prova med lightspark också.
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<ub20> Umeaboy, mmm tack för det, ska testa så fort jag uppdaterat minitube, hittade denna ppå för det https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/minitube
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Fattar inte varför inte samma inställningar & dylikt inte fungerar i min bärbara.
<Umeaboy> Kan ju vara för att jag använder en annan kernel.
<ub20> vilka inställningar ?
<Umeaboy> Ja, att man inte ska ha nspluginwrapper & andra flash-spelare installerade.
<Umeaboy> Plus att man ska ta bort alla blockeringsinställningar för Youtube.com
<Umeaboy> Finns ju en lösning att man ska blockera Cookies from Youtube när man använder Gnash.
<ub20> testa minitube från ppa:n jag länkade, man laddar enkelt hem musikvideos mm och den använder inte flash
<ub20> bristen e ju att den bara funkar mot youtube än så länge
<Umeaboy> Jo, men nu var det ju inte nerladdning som var det stora problemet.
<ub20> mm
<Umeaboy> Märker dock att Gnash inte fungerar optimalt när man går till Youporn.com
<Umeaboy> Jaaaaaaa, jag vet att det är porr.
<Umeaboy> Jag är kille. So what?
<Umeaboy> På den sidan så ser man bara en liten bit av rutan som spelar klippet.
<Umeaboy> Finns det någon annan sida med många videor att prova? Vimeo kanske?
<ub20> testa på dailymotion
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<Farmfield> Umeaboy: Finns bättre Flash-video-uppspelningslösningar än Gnash, Mplayer's FF-plugin, Greasemonkey & nåt script för att lösa accessen till strömmen... Det är bara googla loss och lösa det - sen skriver du en guide om det, hehe... :)
<Farmfield> ...kör själv den lösningen för att kunna spela upp HD via Nvidia's hårdvarustöd, dock har jag bara löst det för Youtube & Vimeo själv...
<Umeaboy> Okej. ;)
<Umeaboy> Det bästa vore ju om man kunde få vlc att fungera som Flash-spelare.
<Umeaboy> Som klipp-öppnare i webbläsarna vet jag finns, men inte det jag söker.
<larsemil> html5!
<antii> :)
<swedala> that's the shit
<antii> swedala: godermorgon
<swedala> antii: morrn morrn :D
<antii> swedala: ALLT pra?
<swedala> allt pra
<swedala> själv?
<antii> jarå
<swedala> sitter på jobbet och har inget att göra för en gångs skull :P
<antii> lite slö i skallen.. somnade 11 sittandes i sängen och vaknaed fem
<antii> haha
<antii> samma :)
<swedala> fast jag blir snabbt rastlös om jag inte har något att göra
<antii> hitta på nåt?
<swedala> jo, får väl göra det..frågan är vad jag är sugen på :P
<swedala> fick en ny mobil av företaget, den har jag lekt nu med i ett par dagar, igår kodade jag lite java för skojs skull, dagen innan perl
<swedala> idag är det fredag, kanske ska vila lite bara :P
<swedala> åka och tvätta bilen kanske, den är ju rätt skiten
<larsemil> swedala: fredagar är en pythondag!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> ni kan få lite jobb av mig..
<larsemil> eller av mig. vem vill göra en ppt om Dalnix AB?
<andol> larsemil: ppt?
<amelia> andol: jag tror han menar en .odp
<larsemil> amelia: nej. en ppt.
<andol> Ahh, sådant där man ägnar sig åt i en office-svit?
<larsemil> kan väl iof skapa en pdf kanske... återstår at se
<larsemil> att
<amelia> larsemil: jahaja, föregår inte med gott exempel.. :P
<larsemil> amelia: pillar du aldrig i windows? någonsin?
<amelia> larsemil: jodå, om jag inte har något annat val gör jag ju det.
<larsemil> there you go
<amelia> vilket är typ varje vardag.. :(
<amelia> finns ju alterntiv till .ppt som fungerar bra.. lite svårare med vår ärendehanteringssystem som överhuvudtaget inte stöder Linux och inte går att köra i wine.
<larsemil> föregår du inte med gott exempel?
<larsemil> jo men jag sa ju att jag kunde skapa en pdf istället
<larsemil> eller pdf stödjer kanske inte att byta bild efter viss tid...
<amelia> vaknat på fel sida idag? du triggade visst ordentligt på mitt småretande idag. :(
<cHarNe2> amelia: vad kör ni för ärende system?
<amelia> cHarNe2: Marval MSM
<amelia> ajja, jag ska nog låta larsemil vara ifred med sin ppt och försöka få något vettigt gjort här idag istället.
<andol> larsemil: Inte roligare med html+css+javascript då? http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/s5/
<larsemil> amelia: förlåt. ajg är sur som ett bi och på dåligt humör idag.
<larsemil> andol: du jag kom precis på det där själv och tänkte skriva att jag gör det i html istället..
<larsemil> andol: och så hade du länkat så fint
<larsemil> andol: men tror jag gör eget. :)
<amelia> larsemil: well, det var inte meningen att reta upp dig mer. :( tänkte bara retas lite, som du säkert vet är jag inte särskillt religiös längre, men tycker det är rätt kul att låtsas vara det ibland.
<vacum> gäsp
<vacum> morrn amelia
<amelia> hej vacum
<vacum> vad görs?
<amelia> jobbar
<vacum> ledig idag
<vacum> snart framme i stockholm
<larsemil> vad ska herr vacum göra där då?
<larsemil> vacum: stampa amelia på foten, hon förtjänar det
<amelia> larsemil: nehedu! :P
<vacum> nej nej
<amelia> larsemil: då kidnappar jag din nätverkskonsult. :P
<vacum> amelia är snäll
<vacum> man stamparr inte snälla människor på fötterna
<amelia> nehe, om man skulle ta en cigg... motivationen kanske ligger där ute... vem vet?
<vacum> mormor fyllde 80 nyligen
<vacum> blir lite teater m.m.
<vacum> skall bort på kungl. musikhögskolan först och höra på syrran när hon har en övning
<vacum> nu är vi nästan framme
<vacum> dags att plocka ihop
<larsemil> amelia: det har du ju redan gjort!
<amelia> larsemil: det beror väl på hur man definierar det?
<larsemil> han bor inte med mig gör han? ;)
<larsemil> okej. jag vill skapa en symbolisk länk. så jag gör sudo ln -s ./ /home/customers/larsemil.se/link men sen kan jag inte använda den..?
<Coffe> någon som har en aning om vad man måste göra på ett nyinstallerat system , om det är så att de inet finns någon bash history
<larsemil> Coffe: skriva lite kommandon så man får en bash_history ??? jag förstår inte din fråga.
<barzam> Coffe: du kan pröva att skapa filen .bash_history också, i din användarmapp
<Coffe> barzam,  ok de får jag testa
<larsemil> touch it! yes touch it
<larsemil> sudo ln -s /home/users/larsemil/public_html/presentation /home/customers/dalnix.se/public_html/ <-- vad är det för fel på det här? amelia ?
<amelia> larsemil: jadu, du kan inte inkludera felmeddelandet?
<larsemil> jag flyttade det istället. så nu fungerar det. tack ändå
<amelia> annars skulle jag väl spontant gissa på rättigheter eller att du försöker länka en fil till en katalog..
<amelia> kanske går bra med en katalog också iofs..
<barzam> forumet går riktigt segt..
<amelia> barzam: jaså?
<andol> amelia: Tja, för mig svarar inte ens adder på ping.
<amelia> andol: det verkar dåligt.
<amelia> funkar inte för mig heller
<amelia> tror den är ganska nere.
<amelia> jag drar ett sms till nafallo
<amelia> för där dog han. :P
<barzam> skönt att man sitter här med server-gänget när det inte funkar :D
<amelia> det hjälper inte så mycket just nu iaf... vi kommer ju inte heller åt den. :P
<amelia> men men, Nafallo har fått SMS... vi får väl se om han är vaken. klockan är ju bara 9 i UK.
<amelia> nu vaknade den igen. :)
<amelia> var nog nätstrul..
<barzam> ska se vad som hänt på forumet då, alltid lika spännande
<barzam> det kan gå från lugnt till fullt krig över en natt
<amelia> det är rätt lungt tycker jg.
<larsemil> jag har aldrig varit in på det svenska forumet
<barzam> piratebay-domen kommer kl. 14 idag, ska bli kul att se vad de säger
<andol> japp
<larsemil> verkligen
<barzam> det var en ganska märklig dom i tingsrätten, tror knappast det kan stå sig
<barzam> han wasa-gubben hade ju närmast begått medhjälp till medhjälp, men dömdes ändå för medhjälp
<amelia> med risk för att det blir en ganska hetsig debatt som inte är direkt relaterad till ubuntu så vore det nog en god idé att ta just diskussioner om TPB-dommen i -offtopic istället för här.
<barzam> jo det stämmer amelia
<amelia> :)
<amelia> vi försöker att ha det lite lugnt här vad gäller kontroversiella debatter, även om de kanske eventuellt med viss fri tolkning skulle var ontopic.
<ePax> ehm
<ePax> Välkommen till KINA på freenode
<ePax> (;
<amelia> :(
<ePax> Det är knappt så att nån pratar om nåt här på ubuntu förutom att det dyker upp nåt litet snack då och då... orka vara Gestapo
<ePax> Som om allt måste vara relaterat till ubuntu / linux whatever
<ePax> Det är vad jag tycker iaf :D
<amelia> vi är rätt snälla med vad som är tillåtet att prata om här.. i princip är det bara politik och andra kontroversiella ämnen som vi försöker undvika eftersom det i de flesta fall leder till hårda ord och osämja mellan de som är involverade i diskussionen.
<ePax> Iaf... Lite linux snack... Någon somm använder SUSE?
<ePax> TPB är inte direkt politik det är lite som linux... fri vara åt folket :) men att en hel del företag är inkompetenta med att hitta på ny lösningar till musik / film / annan mjukvara det är deras problem.
<ePax> ny = nya*
<amelia> ePax: jag räknar TPB till "andra kontroversiella ämnen"
<ePax> Kanske det.
<ePax> IRC är ändå ett utdöende fenomen som har funnits ett bra tag, så låt folket snacka om vad dom vill. I slutändan så kommer alla att snacka om *nix.
<Kim^J> ePax: Utdöende?
<Kim^J> Det baserar du på?
<ePax> Kim^J: Fakta.
<amelia> nu är det ju inte upp till varken dig eller mig att bestämma hurvida vi ska tillåta folk att snacka om precis vad de vill så tills vidare kanske vi kan avsluta denna diskussionen eftersom att den inte kommer leda någonstans och ta de kontroversiella och/eller politiska diskussionerna i #ubuntu-se-offtopic där de är mer än välkomna.
<ePax> Visste inte ens att *offtopic kanalen existerar :D
<amelia> ok... jag nämnde den redan när jag sa till.. vi brukar dock benämna den -offtopic och inte med hela namnet..
<ePax> A ja. Men nu pratar vi "Topic"... Har lite problem med .htaccess och suse... måste jag ändra i httpd.confen vart .htaccess filen finns oc att den ska köra över default configen?
<ePax> amelia: Sorry såg inte det... Jag är lite hungrig och då ser jag dåligt :)
<larsemil> ePax: nej. apache ska känna av htaccessfiler.
<larsemil> om man fick lov att ange vart varenda en fanns så kunde man lika gärna köra configfiler i /etc
<Coffe> fan , min  history här är inge bra
<Coffe> Barre,  du hade någon fin liet kodrad , för att ändra en rad i alla filer i en mapp
<ePax> larsemil: Den gör inte det :S Undrar om det är fel på rättigheter. wwwrun:root .htaccess
<Barre> Coffe: håller du på med awstats igen? du skulle ju spara den "one-linern" ;P
<larsemil> Barre: bättre idag?
<Coffe> Barre,  ja
<Coffe> Barre,  sorry
<larsemil> hahahaha
<Coffe> har glömt vart jag sparade den
<larsemil> Coffe: det är sånt man har en blogg till. :d
<Barre> larsemil: lite bättre... faktiskt, men fortfarande feber...
<Barre> Coffe: kom inte ihåg vad du ville göra.... remind me...
<Coffe> ändra raden DNSlookups=1 till DNSlookups=0
<Barre> Coffe:  sed -i 's/$DNSLookup=[1,2]^/DNSLookup=0/' /etc/awstats/*.conf har jag för mig, men då var det både 1 och två som skulle ändras till 0
 * Barre tackar gudarna för "history" :P
<delhage> det där ser fel ut
<Coffe> mmm tack Barre
<Barre> delhage: vadårå?
<delhage> 's/^DNSLookup[12]$/DNSLookup=0/'
<delhage> + ett =
<delhage> 's/^DNSLookup=[12]$/DNSLookup=0/'
<Barre> ja... det förståss
 * Barre misstänker att delhage har hilight på sed :P
<delhage> heh
<delhage> nä, råkade bara kolla till
<larsemil> Barre: jag ska prata allvar med dig sen när du är frisk. vi tar det nästa vecka
<Barre> larsemil: låter lite läskigt.....
<larsemil> Barre: you have no idea
<Barre> har fått mina ALIX prylar, så idag blir det lite labb hemma :)
<Barre> om jag vill ansluta en terminal via null-modemkabel, måste jag använda ett program (typ minicom) eller kan jag redirecta stdin/stdout bara?
<larsemil> Barre: det där hade jag sådana problem med
<larsemil> Barre: men sen räckte det med: screen /dev/TTYS0
<Barre> larsemil: :)
<larsemil> den autokonfar allt så man slipper allt allt allt
<Barre> löv screen
<larsemil> men verkligen
<larsemil> jag satt tror jag tre timmar med minicom. sen sa oGG bara att han läst det där om screen och voila så fungerade det.
<Barre> löv oGG
<larsemil> Barre: funkare?
<Coffe> Barre,  om raden är : LogFile="/var/log/apache2/se.alatest.com/access.log" och jag vill ändra till log.1 i slutet . men "se" ändras i varje fil till rätt land
<Barre> larsemil: har inte provat ännu....
<larsemil> andol: det tar sig! html! hurra!
<amelia> argh, dependency hell!! :(
<haffe> Varför använder du inte en pakethanterare?
<Barre> HeMan: tycker mig iakta att ksmd tar lite väl mycket CPU (2-4% med peakar upp till 14-15%), något som du sett också? eller är det normalt?
<amelia> Barre: pm!
<larsemil> haffe: är väl ofta de som brukar resultera i dependency hell. paket 1 vill ha paket 2 som inte är kompatibelt med paket 3
<amelia> haffe: det gör jag.
<amelia> haffe: det beror mer på att applikation A måste vara av version x för i version y byter man protokoll och då kommer man inte kunna kommunicera med klusternod2 för den går inte att uppgradera p.g.a. applikation B. applikation A kräver i sin tur lib 1 av version z och applikation C kräver att lib 1 är av version å. dependency hell med pakethanterare. :)
<andol> larsemil: gött mos!
<chees> hek hur funkar gphoto2
<ub20> hur gör jag en xorg.conf till min radeon ?
<swedala> prova X -configure
<ub20> swedala, hadde ingen X-configure :/
<kodein> notera att mellanslaget skulle vara där.
<ub20> aaaa
<barzam> 8
<ub20> gick bättre :)
<ub20> Server is already active for display 0  får testa vid nästa omstart och utan att x e igång ?
<kodein> vad är det för problem du har då som du tror dig behöva en xorg.conf till?
<ub20> jag har en radeon X300 kort och fglrx funkar inte med maverick, ville labba lite med inställningar
<ub20> supertux är segt som sirap
<ub20> den funkar med någon setting eftersom den flöt på bra när jag hadde 10.04 och uppgradera till denna, häromdan gjorde jag en clean install och det belv segt
<ub20> eller vilka drivers kan jag anväända .. open ati funkade inte så bra
<kodein> de öppna fungerar fint för mig, iom att jag inte behöver nåt 3d-jox, men om det är fglrx du ville ha så har du ju för tillfället inte det.
<ub20> aah, synd... nvidia hadde problem med g4mx 400 och nvi97 drivers länge, nu funkar den iaf.
<ub20> men på denna datorn sitter ett gammalt ati
<ub20> har gett bort mina graffekort :)
<Mr_NoName> Bra! PHP Editor någon för Linux... Kör NetBeans.. Men saknar en vettigt ftp funktion
<ub20> kodein, kanske det fungerar om jag nergraderar x-servern till lucid ?
<Nafallo> !ftp
<ubot2> Factoid 'ftp' not found
<Nafallo> !ftp is http://wooledge.org:8000/FtpMustDie
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<amelia> hej Nafallo!
<amelia> Nafallo: vad gör du med ditt internet? :P
<kodein> ub20: kanske fungerar om du installerar de proprietära satans grafikdrivrutinerna?
<antii> amelia: ircar?
<antii> :)
<Nafallo> amelia: jag har inget eget Internet. jag foredrar att dela det har ni andra anvander...
<amelia> Nafallo: meh, du fattar vad jag menar.. :) var det någon som confade snett imorse?
<amelia> antii: det var ju just det han inte gjorde en stund. :P
<Nafallo> amelia: jag sov.
<antii> amelia: :)
<ub20> kodein, mmm jag har funderat på att göra en manuell install av dom properitära.. men gissar på att nya xorg kommer att klaga iaf
<amelia> Nafallo: haha
<kodein> ub20: det är troligen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI du vill följa
<amelia> Nafallo: jag misstänkte det. :P
<kodein> ub20: varför anta saker på förhand?
<kodein> ub20: och istället fundera över ett mycket jobbigare alternativ?
<ub20> :) har för mig att jag läste i någon blogg att först vid kernel  2.6.36 skulle fglrx fungera
<ub20> men fatta inte om dom menar med ubuntus eller dom som finns på ati's hemsida
<ub20> jag får testa och se, kan ju bara bli fel
<Nafallo> amelia: meh. bara for att jag ar ledig idag...
<amelia> Nafallo: hehe, var ju inte så allvarligt ändå och löste sig självt. :)
<ub20> kodein, tack för länken iaf, ska gå igenom den
<PontusOhman> Nån som vet hur jag ska/kan lösa detta!? Unable to mount New Volume. Error creating mount point: No such file or directory.
<PontusOhman> Får detta då jag trycker in ett USB-minne
<ub20> kan man använda mesa som driver ?
<amelia> japp
<kodein> jodå
<ub20> ooh, och då behöver jag en xorg för att byta ?
<larsemil> oj det var längesedan jag såg någon ha xorgproblem i kanalen
<ub20> : P
<ub20> skriver man bara mesa i xorg eller heter den något annat, jag får googla och leta
<ub20> larsemil, jag och min dotter spelar supertux, och hade nästan tagit alla skogsbanor tillsammans, så den måste igång :)
<ub20> men som du sa, det var längesen man pilla med xorg saker, jag är rostig..
<larsemil> ub20: slutade det bara funka eller?
<ub20> den har grafikproblem och visar konstiga streck, men kommer igång efter några sekunder men är seg och vi spelar i slow motion
<ub20> jag gjorde en reninstall av maverick igår
<larsemil> ub20: glxinfo | grep rendering
<larsemil> ub20: glxinfo | grep vendor
<Coffe> min ntop bara dör . å hittar inget vettigt error mess
<ub20> direct rendering: Yes
<ub20> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV380 5B60) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2
 * HakanS anser att ominstallation är ett windows-användar-beteende som måste bekämpas.
<larsemil> ub20: du kör ju mesa. :)
<larsemil> ub20: system > administration > hårdvarudrivrutiner vad säger den?
<ub20> hahah såg det :P
<ub20> hur byter jag tillbaka då :)
<ub20> det är tomt där
<ub20> har aktiverat alla tredjeparts repon
<ub20> lol så den körde mesa :) brukade kolla vilken driver med kommandot cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver förr
<larsemil> ub20: lspci | grep VGA
<ub20> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<ub20> det fanns ett script man kunde köra förr som stälde in xorg och man kunde välja drivers mm,. kanske jag kan använda det ?
<ub20> men jag vet inte vad det heter
<Coffe> någon här som kör ntop ? jag anv inte -d men den går in i deamon ändå
<ub20> Coffe, skulle man inte aktivera ntop i en config i /etc/ngt
<larsemil> Barre: vart var det du kände någon? serverhuset?
<ub20> tror jag rebootar och testar lite drivers
<ub20> tack för hjälpen, det gav mig en hel del << gone
<Barre> larsemil: jupp
<larsemil> Barre: då skriver jag att du lovat mig vad jag vill ha från deras lager gratis. schysst
<Barre> hehe
<dagon_> hallå kanalen!
<amelia> hej dagon_
<dagon_> amelia: tummen upp för fadderprogrammet
<dagon_> ser mycket fint ut :)
<amelia> dagon_: har du läst infon 1000 gånger nu så du kan svara rätt på alla frågor om hur det ska fungera nu? :P
<dagon_> hehe :P
<amelia> dagon_: du kanske kan hjälpa mig med en sak förresten..
<dagon_> sure
<amelia> dagon_: är det någon av de som är inlagda som har ett "fadderbarn"?
<amelia> och finns det några aktiva fadderpar överhuvudtaget?
<dagon_> ojoj, vad jag vet så har typ alla åtminstone 3st de brukar hjälpa
<HakanS> amelia och dagon_: Mycket bra gjort med fadderprogrammet.
<ub20> det fungeraaar :D skapa xorg med X -configure i runlevel 1 och bytte frånd driver radeon till ati och nu flyter supertux på bra !!
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> barzam: är du aktive?
<dagon_> -e
<dagon_> jävla engelska
<larsemil> http://media.riemurasia.net/albumit/m38418/765781335.jpg
<dagon_> haha
<larsemil> http://www.domstol.se/templates/DV_Press____21065.aspx
<dagon_> satan att vara skyldig 46 milj
<dagon_> men gotte är smart :P
<dagon_> han slingrar sig varje gång
<larsemil> Det kommer göras dokumentärer om honom sen.
<dagon_> helt klart
<larsemil> Zambezi: såg du domen?
<PontusOhman> Då är det tack och hej med alla sökmotorer och skit nu då ^^
<Zambezi> larsemil: Nej, jag har missat det totalt. Jag håller på och städar.
<cHarNe2> någon som kan tcpdump skapligt?
<Zambezi> larsemil: Skadeståndet höjs?? :-O
<larsemil> Zambezi: ja och kortare fängelse
<Zambezi> larsemil: 46 miljoner för tre personer är rätt skapligt. Jag vet inte hur de gör med Svartholm dock, om han senare döms till 46 miljoner med och då solidariskt. Jaja, det går till HD i alla fall.
<larsemil> Zambezi: som brokep sa en gång när jag pratade med honom, det är så mycket pengar att jag aldrig kommer kunna betala tillbaka det, med andra ord spelar det ingen roll att jag är skyldig det
<PontusOhman> Ingen som reagerar att Oink.cd vart friade? http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.285769/brittisk-fildelningssajt-friad
<PontusOhman> Återkommer senare :) Måste blåsa burken =/
<Zambezi> larsemil: Om Svartholms rättegång tas upp först nästa år, så lär ingen HD-förhandling börja förrän året efter, alltså 2012.
<kodein> då spelar det ju ingen teater. jorden går ju under då
<larsemil> kodein: 0/
<Zambezi> Jag undrar om man ens behöver hålla rättegång mot Svartholm. Utgången är ju ändå given.
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> ere på g nu
<coobra> hur är det med ubuntu + trim nu ? funkar det eller
<kodein> det ska det väl göra
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jäkla certifikatfel på msn nu då
<Philip5> freeeedags party!
<Philip5> dagon_: kör du gammal pidgin eller?
<dagon_> kan vara så
<Philip5> trodde du körde arch som alltid har det senaste
<dagon_> ska uppdatera nu
<dagon_> detta är en ubuntu-låda ;)
<Philip5> tror det är fixat om man kör senaste och annars får man ladda ner de nya certen själv och lägga till
<dagon_> vi får se hur det går med senaste
<dagon_> lägga til cert funkade inte så värst bra
<Philip5> dagon_: tur man kör kopete då som alltid bara funkar... ;)
<dagon_> Philip5: skrytmåns :P
<Zambezi> dagon_: Lyssna inte på Philip5. Han har inte upptäckt Irssi+Bitlbee för han är medlem i KDE-maffian.
<dagon_> höhö
<dagon_> Philip5: måste kopete vara så fult?
<Philip5> kde är kvalitet det
<Philip5> kopete är sååå vackert
<Zambezi> Philip5: Står det kvantitet i bloatad kod? :-P
<dagon_> http://kopete.kde.org/pics/shots/0.50/contactlist.png
<dagon_> det tycker jag inte
<Philip5> den där är ju gamla kde3 väl
<Zambezi> dagon_: Mina ögon. Det bränner!
<Philip5> fast den var ju inte snyggaste layouten på ehller
<Philip5> ser att det är suse så vad ska man förvänta sig?
<dagon_> vilken är den senaste?
<dagon_> blir helt förvirrad av deras sida
<Philip5> finns ingen screenshot på senaste som är 1.0.80
<dagon_> :o
<Philip5> där är senaste 0.5
<larsemil> dagon_: haha ja den var riktigt förbirrande
<larsemil> Philip5: 0.9 fanns också
<Zambezi> dagon_: Det säger väl allt? De vill inte visa hur det ser ut...
<Philip5> aha, ja 0.9 är mer som man kan välja att den ser ut
<dagon_> Philip5: gogogo för screenshot på senaste
<Philip5> dagon_: då får ju alla se dig i listan ;)
<dagon_> inte ens när man googlar på kopete 1.0.80 får man bilder
<antii> Philip5: men hej.
<Philip5> hallå
<dagon_> så, nu kompilerar jag fan pidgin 2.7.7 själv
<ChristofferH> å ä ö är det rätt nu?
<dagon_> yes
<ChristofferH> Tackar
<larsemil> dagon_: bitlbee :D
<dagon_> jag saknar bitlbee nu faktiskt :P
<Philip5> dagon_: får man lägga upp ett screenshot där du syns på ens lista då? :O
<dagon_> jag är ju inte inloggad :P
<Philip5> du va ;)
<dagon_> ;)
<Philip5> du finns på screenshot :P
<dagon_> sneaky little kde dude
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> men jag lägger inte ut den om du inte vill men vill du se så får du
<dagon_> give me
<Philip5> ge dig eller alla?
<Philip5> pm eller i kanalen?
<dagon_> pm
<Philip5> du fick den så
<Zambezi> Fy fan vad det ser ut!
<dagon_> nåja, den såg ju bättre ut än 0.5 iaf
<antii> Philip5: gåre bra?
<Zambezi> dagon_: Jag skojade bara. Jag tänkte om du skulle nojja att Philip5 skickat den till mig med. :-P
<dagon_> :P
<Zambezi> dagon_: Jag har ingen aning om hur det ser ut.
<Philip5> praktiskt
<Philip5> vet inte hur det ska ut som det ska se snyggt ut. klienter som de är ju sällan så snygga
<Philip5> netsplits är ju nästan exotiska nu för tiden
<dagon_> mjo
<andol> Philip5: Nästan så du blir lite nostalgisk? :)
<dagon_> nu funkar piss-msn igen
<cHarNe2> dagon_: vilken klient?
<dagon_> pidgin 2.7.7
<Philip5> dagon_: vilken hacker du är :P
<dagon_> nej, jag är en trött människa som fixar saker själv ;)
<Philip5> dagon_: men om du kör ubuntu så bydde du väl paket av det?
<dagon_> getdeb ;)
<spacebug-> 2.7.3 har jag ..har det kommit nyare paket?
<dagon_> det är tydligen 2.7.5
<dagon_> snart dags att installera om denna lådan
<Philip5> dagon_: fast det gick ju rykten om att att du skulle installera kubuntu istället... men det var väl mest snack som vanligt för att verka lite cool ;P
<dagon_> kubuntu åker in i dagarna
<Philip5> woohooo
<Philip5> hallå framtiden! :D
<dagon_> btw, kör .10 med unity per default?
<dagon_> eller som option?
<spacebug-> netbook-variaten är unity medans desktop inte är det
<spacebug-> 11.x ska väl va unity som default på båda. Eller ja det ska väl inte komma en speciell netbook utan den ska slås ihop med desktop om jag fattat det rätt
<Philip5> nästa steg blir att 11.10 får kde som standard för att unity inte var bra ;P
<Philip5> då är vi framme vid målet
<dagon_> fy fan vad jag hatar reklamen på tuben
 * spacebug- körde KDE med slackware i 10+ år och det va väl helt ok. Känner dock inte att gnome är fel heller nu när jag (äntligen?) gått över ubuntu. Dock provade jag Unity snabbt och den versionen som finns nu gillade jag inte. Känner mig låst. Inga menyer där jag kan lägga till egna ikoner. Högerklicka på skrivbordet så kommer det inte upp en enda meny. Ja låst helt enkelt.
<Philip5> kde finns ju lite före kde4 och efter och sedan skulle jag nog säga att det finns även en tid efter typ kde 4.3 eller så när det började kännas moget
<spacebug-> aldrig provat det efter 4 tror jag
<madbear> 4.0? :D
<spacebug-> kommer inte ihåg vilken version det va med i det slack jag körde
<spacebug-> lite Ott i stereon och duscha kanske. Julfest ikväll med jobbet
<Philip5> kde4 kommer ju som default med vissa kwin-effekter påslagna så man kan nog uppleva det som lite segare om man inte har en någelunda modern dator
<Philip5> annars får man strypa ner lite mer effekter
<Philip5> kwin är ju lite som compiz
<madbear> vad är unity liksom? :D
<dagon_> kan jag köra kde med min moderna dator?
<dagon_> *mocking*
<virtuald> madbear: det är det nya :p
<madbear> vadå nya virtuald ? :D
<virtuald> madbear: ersättaren till gnome panel i ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition och i desktop i 11.04
<virtuald> så det är panel och menyer typ
<virtuald> och det funkar med pekskärmar också
<madbear> ok
<madbear> ja jag kör fluxbox på min netbook det duger bra
<dagon_> jag med
<dagon_> funkar finfint
<dagon_> förutom trådlösa nätverk
<dagon_> av någon anledning
<madbear> vad har du för bok då? :D
<dagon_> aao
<madbear> me 2!
<dagon_> jag har a150
<madbear> och det funkar otroligt bra hehe
<madbear> 110 här
<dagon_> jag kör arch + fluxbox och det är en dröm
<dagon_> förutom WLAN då
<madbear> jag kör slackware och då funkar även wlan :P
<madbear> nej men allvarligt vad är problemet då?
<dagon_> bra fråga
<dagon_> wicd funkar inte med <hidden>
<dagon_> så långt har jag kommit
<Philip5> problemet är väl att det är arch!?!? ;P
<madbear> ingen aning jag bara dillar i lite konfar för wlan typ /etc/rc.d/rc.inet1.conf sen funkar det
<dagon_> det enda jag får är "Bad password"
<Philip5> dagon_: vore roligare om du fick svaret "Bad distro" :D
<antii> blää
<antii> mer än 1h kvar..
<Philip5> antii: va kul!
<dagon_> Philip5: en dag ska vi träffas och då ska jag..
<Richiie> jag har problem med att sätta upp Transmission + Remote GUI hur jag än vrider o vänder och gör får jag bara error 401 "unathorized user"
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> Philip5: ..bjuda dig på beskt kaffe
<Philip5> ujjj
<dagon_> där ska stå "KDE" på muggen
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> Richiie: vilken version kör du?
<Philip5> tsss
<Richiie> Philip5: följt denna guiden slaviskt
<Richiie> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/setting-up-transmission-remote-gui-in.html
<dagon_> madbear: haha, nu fick jag trådlöst att funka
<dagon_> pillade med nm-applet och nu funkar det
<Richiie> kör ubbe 10.04 på klient o servern är ubbe 10.10
<dagon_> ubbe :P
<antii> Philip5: nej?
<dagon_> madbear: kör du ubuntu på den?
<Richiie> hajjar inte asså..
<Richiie> unathorized user hur jag än gör
<Philip5> Richiie: inte svar på frågan men man kan ju köra med transmissions webbgui annars
<dagon_> madbear: få se screenshot på din bok :)
<maxjezy> ;)
<Richiie> Philip5: samma sak där.
<Richiie> Philip5: unathorized user.
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> Richiie: då låter det som något fel i din transmission daemon config
<Richiie> har kollat i /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<Richiie> Philip5: rpc-name och rpc-password stämmer, har ställt in rpc-whitelist på *.*.*.* och även kollat porten 9091
<Richiie> Philip5: any other suggestions ?
<Philip5> Richiie: nja, har inte tittat så mycket på det men du kanske måste sätta user och password också?
<Philip5> kolla här så pratas det lite om sådana settings: http://www.networkedmediatank.com/showthread.php?tid=16025
<madbear> dagon_: nej jag kör slackware!
<dagon_> :o
<dagon_> langa hit ett screenshot nu då :P
<madbear> hur gjorde du dagon_ ?
<madbear> men !!
<dagon_> gjorde vad? :O
<dagon_> wlan:et fixade jag genom att köra networkmanager med tillhörande nm-applet istället för wicd
<madbear> jaha men då hade du aldrig några problem kan jag säga
<dagon_> inte egentligen :P
<madbear> vad jag oftast gör på min netbook är att jag kör apps i fullskärm så
<madbear> det är inte så mycket att se
<spacebug-> när jag ser nicket madbear så kan jag inte låta bli att tänka på gamla gravity wars eller va det hette till Amiga med namnen "Barf" och "MadLamer" :)
<Nafallo> madbear: maximus ftw :-)
<Richiie> Philip5: den här syntaxen tycker man ju borde göra susen.. sudo transmission-daemon -f -t -u your_username -v your_password -w /path/to/downloaded/torrents
<Philip5> Richiie: testade webbgui nu här lokalt och det funkar... ska se om jag kommer åt den från annan burk också
<Richiie> men de vill sig inte där skriver jag ju i klartext vad för user o Pw liksom
<Nafallo> ehrm. transmission-daemon har init-skript...
<Richiie> Nafallo: jo det stämmer, man måste stoppa demonen innan man pillar i settings.json
<dagon_> Nafallo: ni blev inte sura för att jag stack från mötet va? :/
<madbear> Nafallo: maximus? :D
<Nafallo> Richiie: det behover man inte alls (iaf inte i stabila ppan)
<Nafallo> dagon_: jo. vi hatar dig nu. :-P
<Nafallo> !info maximus
<ubot2> Nafallo: maximus (source: maximus): Automaximizing window management tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.14-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Richiie> Nafallo: jasså? jag trodde man va tvungen att stoppa demonen för att inställningarna skulle sparas
<madbear> vafan nu måste jag installera scrot
<madbear> för ett ss till dagon_
<dagon_> Nafallo: aw :(
<madbear> Nafallo: jaha ja jag anänvder alt f11 :D
<Nafallo> Richiie: invoke-rc.d transmission-daemon reload
<Nafallo> Richiie: laser om konfigfilen
<madbear> nej nu behöver jag giblib som oxå behöver nåt
<madbear> T_T
<dagon_> haha
<Nafallo> dagon_: *notera smileyn*
<Richiie> Nafallo: följer den hära. http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/setting-up-transmission-remote-gui-in.html
<dagon_> Nafallo: notera ironin ;)
<Richiie> slaviskt, måste fixa de här alltså..
<Nafallo> Richiie: den ar ett ar gammal...
<Nafallo> dagon_: :-)
<Nafallo> dagon_: ironi fungerar inte pa IRC :-P
<dagon_> blah, det funkar överallt :)
<Nafallo> samma med sarkasm
<dagon_> "det är inte mig det är fel på, det är alla andra"
<dagon_> så var det en kille som reagerade en gång när han försökte vara ironisk en gång och ingen fattade
<Richiie> Nafallo: har du nå bättre guide ?
<Nafallo> Richiie: well, jag tyckte det var sa enkelt att jag inte behovde nagon guide? :-)
<Nafallo> iofs... jag kor inte webgui.
<Nafallo> ser ingen poang med det :-P
<Philip5> Richiie: så där
<Philip5> nu funkar det
<Richiie> Nafallo: alright men jag har avinstallerat det nu, och jag har raderat settings.json
<Richiie> så jag tänker börja om igen från scratch o Philip5 din hjälp skulle uppskattas mkt
<Philip5> har bara satt igång webgui som jag sedan kör i min androidmobil :)
<dagon_> :D
<Richiie> Philip5: hehe ja så kan man med göra.
<Richiie> ok men ja börjar me att installera transmission o i där ingår transmissioncli samt transmission-remote
<spacebug-> hej stirner-mobile
<madbear> dagon_: din dryge! http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/ss.png
<spacebug-> du är överallt du med :)
<Philip5> Richiie: det enda du behöver göra är att sätta settings.json rpc-whitelist med ip till de du tänker använda och sedan sätta ett password
<dagon_> madbear: haha, det ser exakt ut som första gången jag körde slackware med fluxbox. version 9 eller 10 :P
<Philip5> kruxet med att köra från sin androidlur är ju att du inte alltid vet vad du har för ip
<madbear> dagon_: ja fluxbox har det väl inte hänt nåt med sen hedenhös
<dagon_> :P
<Richiie> Philip5: en fråga använde du någon gång under installationen denna syntaxen "sudo transmission-daemon -f -t -u your_username -v your_password -w /path/to/downloaded/torrents"
<Philip5> nej
<dagon_> madbear: här är mitt -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archflux.png
<Richiie> där sätter man ju user & pw i klartext... sedan så hashas lösenordet i settings.json
<Nafallo> Philip5: http://i-miss-erin.blogspot.com/2010/09/use-transmission-in-android.html
<Philip5> jag sätter allt i settings.json och låter daemonen startas med den
<madbear> dagon_: ditt är kanske snyggare... men jag hade wlan uppe på 10 sekunder :P
<Richiie> Philip5: ok fick du reloada configen då ?
<Richiie> om du skrev allt i klartext där dvs.
<dagon_> madbear: skrytmåns! :P
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> restart på transmission daemon
<madbear> jag håller på att hjälpa en med eee och arch
<Richiie> ok Philip5
<Philip5> först stoppa den, sätt ett password du vill använda och sedan ändra settings som du vill ha och sedan starta den
<madbear> han har aldrig hållt på med linux...
<dagon_> :O
<Philip5> den kommer skriva om settings.json med en hash istället för det password du skrev  klartext
<dagon_> madbear: låter som första gången jag använde linux, polare lurade på mig slack och fluxbox
<Richiie> Philip5: ok demonen stoppas nu.. jag går in i configen sätter ett password där, observerar rpc-whitelist och username
<Philip5> ja
<stirner-mobile> Android <3
<Philip5> Richiie: är din andra burk på samma nät som servern?
<Richiie> Philip5: min laptop som jag skriver från irc me nu är på samma nät ja.
<Richiie> Philip5: kan man inte sätta *.*.*.* i rpc-whitelist ?
<Richiie> dvs tillåta alla ip's
<Richiie> just nu e min rpc-whitelist på 127.0.0.1 och de är ju inte så jäkla bra
<Philip5> jo det kan man men då kan alla ansluta till den också
<Richiie> Philip5: ja jag vet.. men jag vill bara få skiten o lira
<Richiie> o sen utefter det "banta ner"
<Zambezi> larsemil: Just det. Räntan ligger i alla fall på 10%. Så 10% sedan 2006-06 är typ rätt brutalt.
<Philip5> jag har satt min till "rpc-whitelist": "127.0.0.1,192.168.*.*", för att kunna ansluta från mitt lan
<Philip5> sedan raderar du hashen för password och skriver ett eget bra password mellan ""
<Richiie> Philip5: alright jag satte ett eget pw mellan hashen.
<Richiie> Philip5: satte *.*.*.* i min rpc-whitelist
<Philip5> ändra rpc-username om du vill
<Richiie> sen ok bytt username
<Philip5> du ska alltså inte ha någon hash alls nu utan password i klartext
<Richiie> sparar configen nu, och init.d start på transmission-deamon
<Richiie> Philip5: ja det stämmer
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> när du startar kommer han göra om ditt klartextpassword mot en hash
<Philip5> nu ska du kunna ansluta till transmission på port 9091 med webbläsare från ip i whitelist
<Philip5> med valt username/pw
<Richiie> connection refused.
<Richiie> wtf alltså..
<Philip5> lägg upp din settings.json på pastebin
<Philip5> du har säkert bara något typo eller så
<maxjezy> personalfest ikväll, inge pepp, plus att jag jobbar 10-14.30 imorgon
<maxjezy> blä, vad ska man göra?
<Philip5> maxjezy: parta stenhårt och snacka om blender hela kvällen så folk blöder ur öronen :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, tack, bra idee
<Philip5> Richiie: måste dra strax så ska jag kolla på den så får du lägga upp den nu
<Richiie> Philip5: här
<Richiie> Philip5: http://pastebin.com/LGbUrwLA
<Philip5> Richiie: försöker du komma åt den på samma nät då så det inte är routern som blockar?
<Richiie> Philip5: har portforwardat 9091
<Richiie> nmap visar att den är öppen tom.
<Philip5> ser rätt ut
<Philip5> här är min som funkar för mig: http://pastebin.com/qpgYEizB
<Philip5> gör inget annat än att starta transmission daemon med den från init.d
<Philip5> testa att ansluta på samma nät för att utesluta routern som problem
<Philip5> enda skillnaden annars är att jag kör med mina egna paket av transmission som ligger på min ppa men det borde ju inte göra någon skillnad kan man tycka för de borde ju veta hur man gör paket
<Richiie> ok gjorde som dig nu att jag bytte ut whitelist
<Philip5> kör med 10.10
<Richiie> och tog 192.168.*.*
<maxjezy> tror ni trådlösa routern fungerar utan antenn?
<maxjezy> jag tänkte kopla ur den som säkerhet att ingen kommer åt min router
<Philip5> inte så bra om ens alls
<maxjezy> om det skulle hjälpa
<maxjezy> bra, skruvar ur den isf
<Richiie> jävla skitsaker.. äntligen!!
<Richiie> Philip5: tack som fan!
<Philip5> vad var det då?
<Richiie> whielisten som tjaffsade...
<Richiie> gick inte att ha *.*.*.* tydligen
<Richiie> men när jag skrev in 192.168.*.*
<Richiie> då jäklar ;) funka Remote GUI't
<maxjezy> fan, gick inte skruva ur den
<Philip5> åhå
<Philip5> aja, kul att du fick igång det... ska iväg och göra lite ärenden nu
<maxjezy> ser jag min trådlösa router i trådlösa menyn, även fast jag har sladd ikoplad
<maxjezy> från routern dvs
<maxjezy> ser jag den som ett alternativ att koppla upp mot ?
<maxjezy> dvs
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> Richiie: istället för att sätta *.*.*.* så kan du ju lika gärna sätta "rpc-whitelist-enabled": false,
<Philip5> då kör du ju utan öppet för alla
<Richiie> Philip5: jo det har du rätt i.
<Richiie> Philip5: nu är frågan hur man kommer åt detta utifrån sitt egna Lan
<Philip5> lägga till ip utanför i whitelist eller slå av den helt
<Philip5> man måste ju då veta ip-serier som ska tillåtas
<Philip5> aja, nu är jag borta
<Philip5> *gone*
<Philip5> *poff*
<Richiie> Philip5: hehe taack som fan! :D
<ub20> back, har levlat i supertux !!
<johanbr> maxjezy, går det inte att stänga av wlan från webinterface?
<dagon_> ub20: congratz :>
 * dagon_ är seriös och spelar supertux med gamepad
<ub20> dagon_, dxz :)
<ub20> med gamepad, det måste testas... var ligger den nu då :P
<HeMan> mina knoddar brukar spela supertuxkart med gamepad
<virtuald> hemska tanka
<virtuald> tanke
<barzam> kanske ska prova supertuxkart, jag är ju expert på mario kart
<loco> någon annan som upplevt Unity instabilt? kört det på eee'n, men den vill inte vara med efter ett tag
<andol> Klart att ens väckarklocka ska extraknäcka som webbserver? http://kwf.dyndns.org:5821/
<Nafallo> loco: nej, men daremot mutter. om du kanske kan beskriva symptomen vore det lattare att svara.
<kodein> andol: eller tvärtom
<Nafallo> andol: heh, jag har en chumby :-)
<andol> kodein: Du menar att man ska ha en 4U på rummets, vars fläcktar brassar på för fullt då det är dags att stiga upp?
<andol> Nafallo: Vad väntar du på? :)
<kodein> andol: du menar att du inte har det?
<kodein> andol: man får bara se till att slashdottas lagom till ottan
<andol> kodein: Ähh, servrar är ju något som står Någon Annastans, och är Någon Annans problem.
<kodein> andol: gärna med en bit Atlant emellan?
<loco> Nafallo: det kan lika gärna vara hårdvarurelaterat, SSD diskarna i 901'orna är inte de bästa, men jag har inte orkat kolla, ska kika på det i helgen kanske. Men har för många projekt igång
<Nafallo> andol: jag har ingen nytta av det.  dessutom kor den redan en webbserver.
<andol> kodein: Tja, räcker med lite Nordsjö.
<Nafallo> kodein: varfor skulle man vilja ha sin server i USA... det ger ju bara hogre latens till den? :-/
<ub20> man vill ha sin server i USA för att deras regering kan skydda din server ifall landet hotas av cyberkrig :P
<kodein> andol: jag räknar randhavet som en del av atlanten, tbh
<kodein> Nafallo: det sa jag väl inte?
<Nafallo> kodein: hmm. okay. sa jag tog "en bit Atlant" iaf :-P
 * andol gissar att kodein syftade på Island...
<kodein> Nafallo: mtp var andols arbetsplats placerat sina burkar...
<Nafallo> aha
<Chribil> hejsan
<Nafallo> huga
<dagon_> ugh
<Nafallo> varfor skulle man vilja gora det... :-/
<Richiie_> Nafallo: jag har en fråga
<Nafallo> andol: ^--
<Nafallo> !ask | Richiie_
<ubot2> Richiie_: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<andol> Nafallo: Billig el, billig kyla
<Nafallo> andol: och forbindelser? eller ar de enbart interna med en STM tillbaka till kontoret? ;-)
<dagon_> Nafallo: latens? :P
<Richiie_> Nafallo: hade du koll på hur man konfigurerade transmission så man kan starta / stoppa saker Remote ?
<dagon_> heter det verkligen så på svenska
<Nafallo> dagon_: latency
<kodein> EVE har säkert motiverat uppbiffade kablar till island
<dagon_> Nafallo: fördröjning juuue
<kodein> om man sedan har usa:t som en stor marknad så är nog island inte heltokigt heller.
<andol> Nafallo: Har tragits en hel del kabel på sistone. Island har lite ambition på att profilera sig om datacenter-land, typ.
<Nafallo> Richiie_: http://www.transmissionbt.com , dra ner ncurses interfacet och lek med ssh...
<Nafallo> andol: sure, och enbart remote hands fungerar for att de har vulkanhelveten som stoppar flyg i hela varlden.
<Richiie_> Nafallo: det roliga är att det funkar under mitt LAN
<Richiie_> Nafallo: men utanför Lanet dvs mitt domännamn det är där kruxxet ligger hajjar inte riktigt why
<loco> haha, råkade formatera min 500Gb USB-disk disk istället för 4 Gb USB-stickan, så är de när man är trött
<Nafallo> loco: lol
<Nafallo> Richiie_: 1) vet inte vad du menar, 2) later som du har en valdigt annorlunda layout mot vad jag har
<kodein> nu har du iaf lärt dig att mäta två gånger och såga en gång
<Chribil> En snabb fråga som jag bara slänger ut, första gången jag använder ubuntu (ver 10.10) och är lite vilsen, behöver därmed lite hjälp. Hur ser man vilket grafikkort man har och hur installerar man det så det blir rätt?
<dagon_> lspci | grep "VGA" i en terminal
<dagon_> Alt+F2, skriv gnome-terminal och tryck enter så får du upp en terminal :)
<Richiie_> Nafallo: 1 Remote GUI till Transmission dvs en klient du ansluter mot Transmission demonen på servenr varpå du får ett trevligt utorrent liknande gränssnitt, 2 ja det har jag nog eftersom du körde utan något GUI överhuvudtaget.
<ub20> loco ;/ surt, har hänt mig med ett par gånger... nu tänker jag till tio gånger innan jag tycker formatera
<Nafallo> Richiie_: jag har gui... men det ar ncurses :-)
<dagon_> ub20, loco; det är därför man använder Gparted så man inte blir förvirrad i all text ;)
<ub20> dagon_, det ligger en poång i det,
<Nafallo> dagon_: du menar palimpsest val? :-)
<ub20> dagon_, jag kom på en ide som ubuntu utvecklare kan få fixa :) när man ska till att formatera diskar så ska man kunna browsa dom via formateringsverktyget och kanske to kunna skicka filer till andra partitioner
<Nafallo> orka gparted nar det finns vettiga verktyg ;-)
<dagon_> say what now
<EAG> fdisk?
<virtuald> loco: jag råkade "initialisera" en raid på några TB när jag skulle lägga till den till en virtuell maskin :>
<loco> orkar inte rädda det, hade tänkt sortera bort det mesta från den ändå, var mest gamla tv-serier
<dagon_> Nafallo: du tvingade mig att leka wiki bara för att få reda på vad palimpsest var :P
<Nafallo> dagon_: istallet for sag... KORA DET!? ;-)
<dagon_> :O
<Nafallo> hehe
<dagon_> pergament i linux?
<Nafallo> dagon_: del av gnome
<dagon_> orly
<dagon_> aldrig hört
<ub20> virtuald, är det därifrån du tagit ditt namd ;) virtual ald rig mer misstag
<Nafallo> "disk utility" under system/administration
<dagon_> LOL
<dagon_> är det det :P
<dagon_> Nafallo: den är faktiskt fin :)
<Nafallo> :-)
<dagon_> det sjuka är min 12GB /swap
<dagon_> vet inte vad jag tänkte på
<EAG> vad för minimal livecd-dist är minst jobb med att konfa 1)webserver 2)cups med?
<dagon_> dsl?
<EAG> hmm
<dagon_> det beror på om du behöver verktyg eller bara terminal typ
<EAG> egentligen bara terminal
<dagon_> dsl är ju byggd på debian så
<Nafallo> dagon_: disk is cheap! ;-)
<EAG> jag ska på sin höjd konfa en tellstick också
<ub20> EAG, varför inte ubntu minimal ?
<EAG> ubuntu minimal är väl ingen livedist?
<EAG> det är väl bara en strippad installskiva?
<ub20> kan man inte ta hem den som iso ?
<Nafallo> EAG: nej, det ar ett meta-paket i ubuntu :-)
<Nafallo> ub20: nope
<EAG> Nafallo: huh?
<dagon_> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ <- teh shit
<Nafallo> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubot2> Nafallo: ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.207 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Nafallo> ^-- EAG
<EAG> ja men det är ju fortfarande nerladdningsbart i form av en iso
<Nafallo> EAG: ehrm... nej?
<Nafallo> EAG: och isf... vart da?
<EAG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EAG> "To use the Minimal CD download mini.iso from one of the following links and burn it to a CD. "
<dagon_> lätt värt med minimal i framtiden, får man nästan som arch. senaste paketen direkt
 * EAG dsl en chans
<EAG> +får
<dagon_> det är väldigt fint EAG
<dagon_> jag kör det frugal på en gammal dell
<Nafallo> EAG: meh. den ar ju till for installationer dar man laddar ner allt fran natet.
<ub20> jag hade testat minimal iso, gillar av ngn anlednign ubuntu som server, debian e kung men ubuntu är inte dåligt
<EAG> Nafallo: ja
<Nafallo> ger ju inte direkt en livecd med enbart ubuntu-minimal installerat. men jag missforstod nog fragan da.
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64B64kH4fW8&feature=aso
<EAG> nej precis, det hade varit trevligt med en mini-ubuntu som livecd :)
<Nafallo> dagon_: det far man ju iaf... bara det att den installerar slappta versionen fran skivan/stickan innan den gar och hamtar uppgraderingar?
<ub20> Nafallo, beror på vad man menar med livecd, tror många idag menar en bootbar install skiva, jag gör det iaf.. att få en terminal räcker gott för att det ska kunna kalla live tycker jag
<dagon_> Nafallo: hur menar du? du menar att den bara kopierar över allt från skivan till disk?
<Nafallo> dagon_: /me nickar
<dagon_> Nafallo: mjo, det är sant
<Nafallo> dagon_: eller stickan... hellre. lite snabbare sa ;-)
<dagon_> mjo men den laptopen har bara USB1.0 ;)
<dagon_> hellre IDE då fan :P
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> mjo
<dagon_> någon som kör UNE?
<Nafallo> o/
<dagon_> på vilken maskin?
<K350> Har gjort ett sh skript som anväder en för-kompilerad version av tptest. Hur gör jag tt .deb packet av alltihopa så den som vill kunna köra det hrä lätt o ledigt kan installera det?+
<Nafallo> HP Mini 210
<dagon_> Nafallo: den har liknande hårdvara som aspire one va?
<Nafallo> dagon_: ingen aning.
<K350> eller ja..det hrä kanske jag ska googla på istället
<Nafallo> jag tittar inte ens at Acer numer :-)
<dagon_> Nafallo: okej, de är liknande. funkar det smid eller är det många arga timmars svärande?
<ub20> K350, kanske denna artikel kan vara en början  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<ub20> jag ska se om jag hittar en tutorial jag sett förrut hur man gör en dep på ett script, det är inte så svårt
<loco> håller med Nafallo, no Acer on my yard :)
<Nafallo> dagon_: jag funderar pa att byta ut min Lenovo arbetslaptop mot en till Mini... tror det svarar pa fragan ;-)
<dagon_> wtf
<dagon_> jag skulle vara redo att byta ut alla mina laptops mot en lenovo
<Nafallo> haha
<dagon_> !"#¤%&#%&s reklamer på youtube
<ubot2> dagon_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nafallo> jag bytte ut harddisken mot en SSD, men annars fungerar det klockrent. aven fast den bara har 1GB minne.
<dagon_> jag är lite sugen på en ssd i min med
<ub20> K350, en liten mini howto för att snabbt göra en deb paket av ett script: http://pastebin.com/n4hSWpyW
<Nafallo> beror lite pa vad man vill gora med den forstas...
<Nafallo> dagon_: om du kollar youtub mycket kanske Atom inte ar for dig ;-)
<dagon_> nja, det är mest småvideos eller lyssnar på musik på tuben isf
<Nafallo> buffra och spela samtidigt ar jobbigt for stackarna :-P
<dagon_> :P
<loco> hp's maskiner rullar fint, har 4 hp laptop
<dagon_> ubuntu + awesome kunde spela upp 720p utan problem
<Nafallo> awesome?
<dagon_> window managern
<Nafallo> min tur att googla :-P
<loco> sett på den lite, men tabbaserad WM va?
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> det jobbiga är att din config för den sabbas efter varje update av den
<Nafallo> hmm
 * Nafallo kramar sitt unity
<dagon_> unity verkar sjukt b
<loco> jag är gammal och lat, peka och klicka,  LXDE är resurssnålt
 * dagon_ kör fluxbox
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> jag gillar det.
<haffe> Hur bra fungerar HTML5versionen av youtube?
<Nafallo> kommer gilla det battre nar jag slipper mutter, men gillar det nu med :-)
<haffe> Där borde det gå att hårdvaruacceleera.
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> inte loggar in pa 4sq idag...
 * EAG gillar vdpau
<Nafallo> kanske ar dags
<K350> ub20: Stort tack för länken!:-)
<ub20> K350, np
<dagon_> haffe: det funkar helt okej
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Jag har blivit hungrig.
<dagon_> Nafallo: mutter?
<Nafallo> dagon_: min window manager ;-)
<dagon_> fail, min googling gav http://sourceforge.net/projects/mutter/
<Nafallo> dagon_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutter_(window_manager)
<dagon_> undrar om gnome shell verkligen går hem
 * Nafallo funderar pa mat
 * antii åt nyss mat
 * antii nom nom
<haffe> Nafallo: Är det bättre att äta mat?
 * EAG äter ett glas rött till kvällsmat
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<Nafallo> lol
<maxjezy> johanbr, kanske går, jag är ingen höjdare på att confa routers
<maxjezy> antii, ja va och köpte byxor precis
<maxjezy> riktigt nice DC jeans
<antii> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> damn de va sḱöna
<antii> gött
<EAG> nån som på rak arm vet vad som är galet när "not a com32r image" dyker upp?
<antii> ska åka o kolla på kängor
<maxjezy> nu?!
<antii> ja?
<EAG> google ger inte mkt konkret
<maxjezy> klockan är ju massor
<maxjezy> ja ska på fest ikväll jag
<maxjezy> la la la la
<antii> gl!
<antii> maxjezy: köpte bil igår så .p
<antii> no party for me
<maxjezy> antii, najjs
<maxjezy> va blev det?
<maxjezy> nu börjar ångesten komma för mina inköp
<maxjezy> 1200 på bara byxor
<maxjezy> man blir så sugen på de dyrare modellerna jämt
<Philip5> maxjezy: när börjar partyt då?
 * Nafallo kopte sitt manadskort istallet...
<Nafallo> nu mar.
<Nafallo> mat even
<ub20> 1200 för ett par brallor ?? jag hadde köpt ett par på secconhand och sen spenderat pengar på ngt roligt som en ssd disk istället
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> min 1.5TB externa var billigare :-)
<js_> 1200 är ju standard
<js_> klaga kan man på de som kostar 5000 och uppåt :)
<haffe> Vad var det för slags byxor?
<joru> hallå hallå, första gången här för mig. jag pillar med en mjukvaru-raid här för första gången, ser en progressindikator men antar att det tar lång tid innan hårddiskarna är klara?
<kodein> det kan ta ett tag att initialisera diskarna, ja
<Nafallo> hmmm. pizza.
<maxjezy> Philip5, kl 9
<EAG> hmm är novell på väg att slaktas?
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det vila och uppvärmning först?
<maxjezy> jag sitter och förbereder mig
<cahoot> EAG: redan ett faktum
<maxjezy> tjejen stryker t-shirten min
<Nafallo> 100kr for 12", det later mycket for er svensk-svenskar va? :-P
<EAG> det händer en del...
<maxjezy> kör en Blind t-shirt med dc jeans och dc jacka
<maxjezy> kanske en fin tröja till det
<antii> maxjezy: skatare!!
<antii> :)
<maxjezy> japp
<antii> som mig
<antii> :-D
<maxjezy> alla andra går med kostym o grejer
<Philip5> maxjezy: bara att plocka fram armanikostymen du också din lilla bratt ;)
<Philip5> stekar maxjezy
<antii> Philip5: haha
<maxjezy> jag var och kolla på kostymer på dressman
<Nafallo> inte prata om stek... :-/
<maxjezy> men de va fula
<antii> Nafallo = stekarN
<maxjezy> är nyrakad i håret med
<antii> nice
<maxjezy> 0 mm
<Philip5> maxjezy: slut på att vara mr backslick? ;P
<EAG> varje man bör ha en riktig kostym!
<maxjezy> EAG, jag har ingen :(
<joru> kodein: ok, jag trodde först att något var fel. men då vet jag att det är ok och tar jag en fika istället. tack.
<maxjezy> ska nog skaffa mig en skräddarsydd nån gång
<Philip5> maxjezy: du får säkert också en kostym när du tar studenten... :D
<EAG> ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, studenten i blendervetenskap?
<Philip5> hehe, eller nått
<maxjezy> ja, kanske börja plugga till hösten
<haffe> EAG: Man har väl två?
<haffe> Kanske tre.
<haffe> En svart för begravning.
<EAG> haffe: vissa män är mer män än andra män
<haffe> Så en mörk för finare tillställningar, och så en ljusare för sommar.
<haffe> EAG: Riktig man och riktig man.
<haffe> Det är bekvämt att ha kläder till tillfället.
<EAG> men, man är man trots att man har en endast en
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> man = antal x kostymer
<maxjezy> jag tror fler pojkar har kostym än män
<maxjezy> manlighet mäter man på flashback
<Philip5> blir så jobbigt för maxjezy om han ska ha kostym för då kanske han måste knyta slipsknut också
<EAG> marginalnyttan avtar dock med antalet
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, de vetefaen hur man gör
<maxjezy> har inte knytit slips på 10 år
<EAG> finns ju android-apps för det där
<maxjezy> snart finns det android apps för allt
<Philip5> jo, frågan är mest vilken knut man ska välja för just den slipsen och skjortan
<maxjezy> styr din rakhyvel med android app i framtiden
<EAG> hehe det finns en rakapparatapp
<maxjezy> den är ju gammal dock?
<EAG> jo
<maxjezy> den med ljud och darr?
<maxjezy> dock riktigt nice
<EAG> japps
<Philip5> Richiie_: testade du förresten det där remote-programet för transmission? i så fall vad är det för fördelar mot webgui?
<EAG> hade inte ubuntu nått inbyggt verktyg för att skapa bootbara usbstickor? usb-creator?
<johanbr> japp
<EAG> se där ja
<EAG> det funkade ju fint
<EAG> unetbootin krånglar lite titt som tätt
<Nafallo> varfor anvanda det istallet for usb-creator da? :-)
<Nafallo> meh. hjalper att lasa mer an en rad...
<EAG> :)
 * Nafallo bestaller energ^Wpizza!
<EAG> jag ska nog fylla på mitt vinglas...
<Philip5> precis, Nafallo nu får du bakläxa... du får skriva "Nafallo ska läsa mer än en rad" 10 gånger på svarta tavlan...
<haffe> EAG: Ska vem som är man bestämmas av hur många kostymer man har?
<Nafallo> Philip5: min irc klient ar svart... betyder det att jag ska spamma kanalen?
<Nafallo> hmmm
<Nafallo> vinglas later vettigt
<Nafallo> jag gillar den ideen.
<EAG> haffe: bara hur mycket man man är
<Nafallo> men forst ska jag nog badda
<EAG> rödvin är bra för själen
<haffe> :)
<haffe> Åhå.
<haffe> Det vore trevligt.
<haffe> Ligga och smälta bort i en Jaccuzi.
<EAG> ååh
<EAG> dsl hittar inte nätverkskortet
<haffe> Varför har man ingen jaccuzi?
<EAG> för att du är student?
<Nafallo> hahahahaha
 * Nafallo har jaccuzi han ga till om han vill :-)
<haffe> EAG: Jag tror med att det har att göra med att mitt badrum är typ 4 m^2
<Nafallo> och bastu, pool och gym dartill :-)
<haffe> Ok.
<EAG> jag har en tvättmaskin istället
<haffe> LÃ¥ter trevligt.
<Nafallo> du bor helt klart i fel land :-P
<haffe> Vem?
<haffe> jag?
<Nafallo> potentiellt.
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Det hade nog varit trevligt att uppleva andra kulturer.
<Nafallo> har har vi alla kulturer :-)
<K350> Jag har lucid på en laptop och wifi router anslutning. Anslutningen hoppar rätt dramatiskt upp och ned. Förslag på vad/var jag bör kolla?
<haffe> Nafallo: Vart är det egentligen du bor?
<Nafallo> K350: om routern har bade 801.11a och 802.11b/g paslaget med samma SSID.
<Nafallo> haffe: London
<haffe> Ok.
<Nafallo> staden med mer manniskor an hela Sverige :-P
<K350> Nafallo: Ah, då får jag kolla router inställningarna här då, tack!:-)
<EAG> dyrt, smutsigt och sveriges 5:e största stad
<haffe> Det finns väl ganska många sådana städer?
<haffe> Som har större befolkning än hela sverige?
<Nafallo> EAG: 5e? du menar 3e?
<Nafallo> hadinte i Europa val?
<EAG> nej det är väl inte fler än 150k svenskar där max?
<EAG> jag menade antalet svennebananer i stan
<Nafallo> EAG: ingen aning faktiskt. jag traffar aldrig pa nagra :-)
<Nafallo> eller jo. jag har stott pa 4-5 sytcken pa tre ar :-P
<EAG> du måste röra dig i "fel" kretsar
<Nafallo> jag skulle snarare saga ratt kretsar ;-)
<Nafallo> desto mindre svenska, desto mindre brainfuck :-P
<EAG> fler än 50k enligt nån snube på svenska ambassaden
<EAG> aja..
<EAG> många är där iaf
<Nafallo> jag antar att det stammer pa helgerna ;-)
<Nafallo> jag haller mig ifran Regent Street om mojligt ;-)
<EAG> jag vet inte vad jag ska tycka om london faktiskt
<EAG> man borde väl spendera mer tid där under längre perioder antar jag
<Nafallo> heh. for att det ar sa mangfacettat kanske? :-)
<Nafallo> det finns mycket att tycka om, men ocksa en hel del att inte tycka om.
<EAG> det jag stör mig på är smutsen
<Nafallo> det ar inte sa farligt.
<Nafallo> eller sa kanske jag vant mig :-P
<EAG> kan vara det hehe
<EAG> sen är inte arkitekturen den finaste heller
<Nafallo> fast iofs. den biten beror mycket pa VAR i London man ar ocksa.
<Nafallo> bade jag och nej. vi har bada delarna :-)
<Nafallo> s/jag/ja/
<EAG> jo förvisso
<Nafallo> lol. pizzerian har fel pa sina skript.
<Nafallo> jag borde saga det till de vid tillfalle :-)
<Nafallo> de mailar att jag ska fa pizzan nar jag bestallde den :-P
<Kim^J> xD
<Kim^J> Nafallo: Vilken pizzeria? Pizzahut?
<Nafallo> Kim^J: eeeew. Firezza.
<Kim^J> Nafallo: Har du hittat stenugnsbakad pizza någonstans i London? (Dvs som den är gjord i sverige)
<Kim^J> Ok ok
<Nafallo> ehrm, jo. firezza.
<Nafallo> :-P
<virtuald> 18:31 < ub20> virtuald, är det därifrån du tagit ditt namd ;) virtual ald rig mer misstag
<virtuald> ub20: nej, snodde det från daemon tools
<Nafallo> virtuald: TJUV!
<virtuald> :)
 * Nafallo kittlar virtuald 
<virtuald> nafallo: dina föräldrar måste va tj… vänta här nu!
<virtuald> :>
<Nafallo> tj?
<virtuald> tjuvar
 * EAG tröttnar på dsl
<ub20> virtuald, ;) daemon tools var längesen man lekte med... helt klart en av de första sakerna man la in i sin win maskin
<virtuald> mm
<Nafallo> virtuald: har du tittat pa mina bilder igen och var pa G att ge mig den gamla "for att du maste vara fran himlen"?
<virtuald> nafallo: ja precis
<virtuald> nafallo: tror inte jag sett dina bilder alls
<Nafallo> heh
<Nafallo> woho! textmeddelande fran pizzerian.
<Nafallo> pizzan ar pa vag :-)
<EAG> har england blivit så it-genomsyrat att man kan beställa pizza via nätet?!
 * Nafallo ♥ London
<Nafallo> EAG: ehrm... hur skulle man annars bestalla mat?
<virtuald> eag: det kan man ju här också
<EAG> landet där man sätter avloppsrören på utsidan för att man ska kunna värma dem ifall de fryser igen!
 * Nafallo tror inte han skulle klara sig i Sverige om han flyttade tillbaka :-P
<Nafallo> skulle svalta ihjal :-P
<EAG> onlizepizza.se är väl fina grejer
<Nafallo> justeat.co.uk hungryhouse.co.uk firezza.com dominos.com thebhaji.co.uk papajohns.co.uk etc etc etc... ;-)
<bobo123> hur gör man för att packa upp ett tar-arkiv där filnamnen inte är utf8 utan är vanliga latin1?
<virtuald> finns en just-eat.se eller .nu också
<Nafallo> justeat ar roligt dock.... typ alltid minst 30 resturanger att valja pa :-)
<Nafallo> nar jag testade den svenska med en kompis adress fanns dar tva resturanger. och det var anda sthlm-isch
<EAG> i ärlighetens namn är väl sverige ganska efterblivet på matutkörningsfronten
<virtuald> i sossesverige får man hämta maten själv 8]
<bobo123> Den skriver bara "Ogiltig eller inte komplett flerbyte- eller brett tecken" :-(
<Nafallo> var nar jag lamnade. har har vi minst tre stormarknaden som leverar mat :-)
<Philip5> nä man kanske skulle ta och titta lite närmare på programmet cdemu igen... var ett tag sedan
<Nafallo> markander even
<EAG> matkasseleveranser har väl börjat sätta fart lite grann i mälardalen/uppsala
<EAG> såvitt jag vet iaf
<Nafallo> Philip5: du menar mount -oloop? ;-)
<bobo123> och jag hittar ingen parameter för att ange att tar-filen inte alls är UschTviFy8-kodad
<Philip5> Nafallo: jo fast för fler format som inte är iso
<Philip5> så man slipper sånt som chunk
<Nafallo> Philip5: ehrm. det finns konverterare... varfor skulle man INTE kora ISO!? :-D
<Nafallo> om du kor nagot annat an iso, gor du fel :-P
<Philip5> brukar vara så att det är sånt som jag inte valt i de formaten
<Nafallo> omnomnom. rodvin!
 * Nafallo skalar med EAG 
<Nafallo> det England ar efter pa, eller snarare Sverige fore, ar val hemforbindelser till Internet
<EAG> cheers mate
<EAG> eller vad man nu säger
<Nafallo> bara "cheers"
 * EAG testar crunch-bang
<Nafallo> cheers mate ar mer "tack kompis" :-)
<EAG> ah ja
<Nafallo> de haller pa att fixa Internet har dock.
<yb20> 'dude' e det enda man behöver kunna
<Nafallo> yb20: i Australien ja...
<Nafallo> BT haller pa att rulla ut 40/10Mbps via kopparledningarna
<EAG> fast det vimlar väl av aussies i london?
<Nafallo> och VM 100-150Mbps fiber.
<Nafallo> ehrm. jag har inte sett manga av de heller.
<yb20> Nafallo, :) engelsmän ska vara så propra ....duger inte dude
<EAG> haha har BT transformerats till att bli en fungerande isp
<Nafallo> iaf inte non-Canonical :-P
<Nafallo> EAG: nej. det vore att ga lite val langt ;-)
<EAG> ok :)
<yb20> fasen åt precis pyttipanna men blev sugen på en pizza också
<Nafallo> haha
<yb20> snökallt ute... :/
<Nafallo> nehepp. film och mat. later guys
<EAG> kommer ihåg min syrras gnäll (bor i london) om BT... nära-noll-bandbredd för 100000£/mån
<yb20> bye Nafallo ...
<Nafallo> EAG: £30 pcm :-P
<Nafallo> EAG: for vanlig "upp till 8Mbps"
<EAG> nästan som telia ju
<yb20> e usb surf dinglar dyrt idag och funkar dom bra
<yb20> ?
<EAG> beror väl på vad du jämför med
<yb20> med min ekononi :D
<x_link> yb20: Ska du köpa med abonnemang eller bara kontant?
<EAG> det är ju som ett vanligt mobilabb
<Nafallo> fungerar battre an modem :-P
<yb20> x_link, det som blir billigast
<yb20> kontant tror jag
<x_link> Min kollega köpte något sådan 3G-dongel, 99:-/mån.
<yb20> oh !
<x_link> yb20: Okej, finns för 89:-/veckan också om du ska kontant.
<x_link> Men då kostar dongeln också lite.
<yb20> hur många gigabyte får man för 99kr ?
<EAG> kan du inte hitta nån grannes wifi o tanka på?
<x_link> yb20: Vet ej.
<yb20> EAG, det e till min mini laptop
<yb20> 99kr / månad är inte farligt dyrt
<EAG> yb20: har du en android-telefon med froyo så kan du ju slå två flugor i en smäll
<yb20> EAG, tänkte slippa telefonen ett tag... skype funkar bra som telefon
<yb20> och lilla laptopen är ju med överallt
<EAG> skaffa mobilabb med datatrafik och sen använda telefonens funktion som wifi-hotspot
<yb20> men då kostar telefonen lite /månad med
<EAG> jovars
<yb20> det få bli en dongel :)
<EAG> men det är ju peanuts utslaget på ett år
<yb20> jag är livrädd för att surfa med mobilen
<yb20> syrran fick en räkning på 12 000kr
<EAG> hur gjorde hon då?
<yb20> youtube tror jag
<Guest61600> smart
<antii> fail!
<yb20> hon trodde hon gick på wifit :/
<x_link> 12k verkar ändå rätt extremt.
<x_link> Var det jättelänge sedan eller?
<yb20> men den slog över till mobilsurf automatiskt när den tappade connection och hon surfade på
<yb20> ett år sen tror jag
<antii> aha
<antii> haha
<antii> roaming o skit
<yb20> mmm
<antii> lär bli dyrt rätt snabbt då
<yb20> en dongel kan inte slå över till sånt :P
<antii> ne
<yb20> gillar ubuntu fonten... har den på det mesta just nu
<Philip5> jag gillade däremot inte att de kört in ubuntufonten i kubuntu för den kändes inte alls hemma i kde4
<antii> Philip5: haha!
<spixx> EHLO
<Nafallo> EHLO localhost.localdomain
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> *suck* e man nörd när man pratar smtp? eller är det kanske sendmail :P
<Nafallo> god damn that pizza was good
<spixx> Åt kyckling, måste säga att det dög rätt bra med
<Nafallo> spixx: det ar varre nar du svarar i HTTP headers att du tagit ett bord pa en restaurang.
<spixx> :P
<Nafallo> hade en kompis som gjorde det. valdigt forbryllande SMS...
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> Har fått äran att leka lite för mycket med SMTP, men de vill sällan relaya
<jolaren1> top panelen och den undre har hängt sig
<spixx> svårt att föra en diss då
<jolaren1> kan inte använda alt f2 för att döda något
<jolaren1> xkill fungerar inte
<Nafallo> jolaren1: starta om gnome-panel
<jolaren1> hur?
<jolaren1> aha, alt shift f7
<jolaren1> trött
<spixx> haha,
<Nafallo> jolaren1: ctrl+alt+t for att starta terminal
<spixx> men om gnome har dött?
<spixx> då svarar den väll inte på gnome macron?
<Nafallo> spixx: gnome-panel. inte sakert det ar gnome.
<spixx> samma sak i ubuntu numera
<spixx> säger som en av linux gurusen allt som inte är TWM är för mycket
<Nafallo> inte samma sak.
<spixx> Nej, men gnome börjar likna bloatware
<Nafallo> anyway. jag har en film att titta pa, vin att dricka, och tiramisu att ata :-)
<spixx> ohh
<spixx> får jag fråga om du kör engelskt kbd?
<spixx> eller har jag failat och valt fel enc igen :S
<Nafallo> sjalvklart. jag kor engelskt tangentbord
<spixx> säkerligen i dvorak med
<jolaren1> Nafallo: Bah..
<jolaren1> Startar om den gång på gång men inget händer
<spixx> jolaren starta om datorn?
<spixx> eller döda gnome?
<spixx> eller x för den delen
<jolaren1> vill inte sabba uptimen
<spixx> oh, döda X?
<spixx> eller remount really fast?
<spixx> Super Doper remount really fast?
<cahoot> uptime på en desktop?
<spixx> sudo rm -rf /
<spixx> ;)
<jolaren1> haa
<spixx> uptime is everything
<spixx> finns en sådan server på jobbet.
<spixx> ingen vågar starta om den då det är en windows nt 4.0
<spixx> har ca 3-4 års uptime
<yb20> spixx, en nt4 måste ju startas om en gång i veckan om dom inte fixat minnes läckan... en bugg den hadde
<spixx> dunno
<spixx> nt 4. eller äldre iaf
<spixx> vågar inte logga in på den
<yb20> nt3 server var inte stabil
<yb20> 4
<spixx> som sagt inte kollat in den
<spixx> vet att det är en gammal burk
<spixx> och windows
<yb20> varför pilla med saker som funkar
<spixx> men den tuggar på :P
<spixx> precis
<Richiie_> Philip5: är du kvar?
<spixx> problemet är att ifall den råkar dö av någon anledning blir den svår att få igång igen :p
<jolaren1> hurrah
<jolaren1> :D
<spixx> Vad hjälpte?
<yb20> jag gillar inte windows som server riktigt, 2000 advanced cerver var det sista jag testa iofs
<spixx> 2k8 är faktiskt rätt bra
<spixx> men det e mycket bloat
<spixx> 2k8 SBS är också rätt nice
<Richiie_> jäkligt skummt alltså, fick först till det med att connecta Transmission Remote GUI mot min server via domännamnet (Dvs komma åt den utanför mitt LAN) nu funkar de inte :( kan bara via Lan'et vad gör jag?
<yb20> jag gillade mediaservern som windows hadde
<spixx> mestadels för att den verkligen är så simpel att sätta upp
<Richiie_> attans alltså gick först, förstår inte varför de inte vill sig nu
<spixx> Richiie_: lägg till hosten och ipt i hosts?
<yb20> streama mina första wvma filer med just win
<jolaren1> spixx: startade om x
<spixx> du ser
<spixx> då var det Gnome! :D
<Richiie_> spixx: var då menar du ?
<spixx> alltså om du har din transmission remote gui?
<jolaren1> Nafallo: det är en frontend / backend
<jolaren1> Nafallo: mythtv htpc woho
<Richiie_> spixx: jag sitter på mitt rum via min laptop nu, och vill få igång mitt transmission remote GUI mot serverns domännamn så jag vet att jag kan ansluta utifrån mitt LAN
<spixx> Richiie_: sorry missförstod, alltså du har en server (ubuntu) med transmission på? Som du bara kommer åt innan för din FW?
<jolaren1> Richiie_: öppna rätt port
<spixx> Well testa att göra en host namn.pa.server?
<Richiie_> jolaren1: port 9091 är forwardad i min router
<spixx> gör ett uppslag?
<Richiie_> och via Nmap är den öppen också mot mitt lokala ip i routern
<Richiie_> spixx: jag kan ssh till mitt domännamn
<spixx> telnet dnsnamn 9091
<Richiie_> inga problem, men att ansluta med transmission remote GUI't mot serverns transmission demon vill sig inte via domännamnet
<spixx> testa att lägga till x.x.x.x        domännamn.tld (sub) i etc/hosts?
<jolaren> Ahh
<jolaren> finally
<spixx> frågan är om de tär dina uppslag eller din router som spökar
<Richiie_> spixx: jag har en no-ip.org domän :P inte så proffsigt men ah
<Richiie_> spixx: skriver priv till dig 2 sek
<spixx> well spelar ingen roll?
<jolaren> pizzabagaren kom hit med pizza nyss
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> sure
<jolaren> men glömde min bea sås
<jolaren> det förstör lite alltihop
<spixx> ska bara starta min ubuntu
<hexabit> kan man inte coda appar till iphone i Linux? Maste man kora osx?
<hexabit> Fan skandal om jag maste kopa en mac :(
<bobo123> ingen som har koll på hur man packar upp ett en tar fil så åäö i filnamnen blir rätt ?
<jolaren> ingen som håller med om pizzagrejen?
<spixx> jolaren: ring FN!
<spixx> detta måste stoppas!
<spixx> hexabit: fördelen med att köra stängda miljöer
<hexabit> spixx: hehehe ja :D
<hexabit> Skulle alldrig ha tagit pa mig uppdraget att gora appar till iphone.
<hexabit> Ville igentligen coda for Android
<hexabit> Far val kora osx virituellt :(
<hexabit> Gar sa jakla segt bara pa min maskin. Fast jag ger den 2gb ram.
<hexabit> Ska ta ett bad :) strax tbx
<spixx> ooookej
<Philip5> Richiie_: ja då
<Philip5> Richiie_: sitter och bygger paket :)
<Richiie_> Philip5: jag pratar me dig snart.
<Philip5> oki
 * amelia försöker bygga en DASD-volym..
<amelia> ..går mycket dåligt faktikst.
<spixx> DASD?
 * gorgo e lite sugen på pizza, men tror inte det blir någon
<spixx> Försöker bli av med ölmagen
<spixx> men att kurera med pizza hjälper inte :(
<gorgo> :D
<amelia> spixx: Direct Access Storage Device
<jolaren> gorgo: Då ska du inte beställa pizza från pizza express i Stockholm
<jolaren> Då får du bara hälften av ingredienserna
<spixx> amelia: jo googlade :p
<gorgo> jolaren, nja, lite långt, men hade varit kul om de åkte hela vägen till hbg
<gorgo> :D
<spixx> varför göra detta en fredagkväll?
<amelia> spixx: för att jag vill leka med fedora 14 på s/390. :)
<spixx> :)
<spixx> Vad är fördelarna?
<spixx> innebär det en liten drive eller bara ett visst område på en drive som läses med liknande SSD/RAM/etc hastigheter?
<amelia> spixx: s/390 är en processorarkitektur. :)
<spixx> Det ja
<spixx> pratar tekniken DASD?
<spixx> Var en rätt mager wikipedia artikel :D
<Richiie> Philip5: så du hade frågor om Remote GUI't
<amelia> generellt är väl DASD ett annat sätt att säga hårddisk. :P
<Richiie> Philip5: jag tycker det är mer robust än web guit faktiskt
<spixx> Ja verkar så
<spixx> men det skall vara "snabbare"
<Richiie> mer alternativ mer användarvänligt finns mer att konfigurera :)
<spixx> så snarare är DASD direkt access eller nästan direkt access (utan söktid) till information?
<Richiie> Philip5: btw jag tog din settings.json =)
<spixx> fast på en spinner?
<amelia> spixx: nej, det handlar om helt vanliga SCSI-diskar.
<spixx> I raid då?
<amelia> spixx: med direct access åsyftas nog att det inte är band. :P
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> hehe i alla fall de äldre DASD
<Richiie> "in the silent night.. linux users can hear windows computers breath"
<spixx> Har DASD i min dator nu
<spixx> och hej vad fort det går
<amelia> haha
<spixx> Någon som har ett litet php script för att kolla server1 port1-3 server2 port1,5?
<amelia> terminologin är lite annorlunda i stordatorvärlden.
<Richiie> spixx: tackar än en gång :)
<spixx> ohh skulle verkligen vilja lägga labbarna på en riktig mainframe ;)
<spixx> Richiie: NP :p
<spixx> jag gjorde egentligen inget
<Philip5> Richiie: får man fler features också med klienten?
<Richiie> Philip5: ja jag tycker den är väldigt bra faktiskt vänta kan länka screens
<Richiie> Philip5: http://code.google.com/p/transmisson-remote-gui/wiki/Screenshots
<Richiie> så jäkla episkt.. helt identisk me µtorrent
<Philip5> Richiie: hade du en androidmobil? i så fall har du testat androidklienten?
<yb20> Richiie, kör du med transmission remote gui ?
<larsemil> i do
<yb20> funkar det bra ?
<yb20> den såg ju helt ok ut på bilderna
<johnn> tjena, går det att enablea remote desktop via terminalen så att jag kan koppla upp mig till min kära ubuntumaskin från denna windowsburk?
<m1rage> du menar inte terminal över ssh?
<Philip5> yb20: ja det gör han kan jag då svara åt honom... han satte upp det tidigare idag :)
<Richiie> yb20: jajjamän
<Richiie> )
<Richiie> :)*
<Richiie> snart blire lite PES 2011 gaming här hehe
<Richiie> ingen som är fotbolls intresserad? =) ^^
<Barre> johnn: tror detta kan var det du söker(?) : gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<yb20> Philip5, :) har sett att ni pratat mycket om transmission idag, kul att det funkar
<johnn> m1rage: vet inte riktigt om jag förstår hur du menar :p jag vill bara få det att funka. jag har vnc viewer på denna dator och jag har för mig att det har funkat förut. men jag har installerat om ubuntumaskinen och inte varit in i pref->remote desktop->allow
<johnn> Barre: jag testade det där, men det gjorde ingen skillnad
<johnn> fick inget felmeddelande heller
<Richiie> yb20: kör du nå kul på servern - Klienten? :)
<Barre> johnn: ok.. provat att starta om gnome också?
<johnn> okej Barre, just tell me how :)
<yb20> Richiie, menar du torrent server ? nej jag tankar sällan saker
<m1rage> johnn: ssh gör att du kommer åt en terminal på linuxdatorn från en annan dator över nätverket, men det är nog inte det du söker i detta fallet
<yb20> Richiie, förr hadde jag ett par servrar, men idag så e det lugntare, har testat det mesta som är basic att kunna
<johnn> m1rage: okej ja jo jag har ju loggat in på min dator med putty, så nu söker jag lite magi för att enablea remote desktop-grejen
<Barre> johnn: sudo restart gdm       - observera dock att om du har en inloggad användare vid datorn så kommer denna att förlora sin session
<yb20> jäkla namn den hadde då .. Transgui
<Barre_> johnn: vet inte om du fick mitt senaste inlägg (min lina hoppar upp och ner), så jag postar det igen (för säkerhetsskull)
<Barre_> johnn: sudo restart gdm       - observera dock att om du har en inloggad användare vid datorn så kommer denna att förlora sin session
<Richiie> kan någon komma åt denna ? eller är access temporarily unavailable http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FCSBLEXH ?
<m1rage> samma för mig
<larsemil> Barre_: please sluta spamma. :D :D
<Barre_> larsemil: gå och lägg dig ;P
<Richiie> m1rage: thx
<larsemil> Barre_: är på väg. men sitter och suger i mig visdom av mr anders olsson
<m1rage> richiie: betyder att för många laddar ner den eller att de megaupload tagit bort den för att det var nåt olagligt
<Barre_> larsemil: spännade...
<larsemil> väldigt. jag är en lycklig man.
<larsemil> Barre_: friskare?
<Barre_> larsemil: mycket, tackar som frågar
<larsemil> Barre_: men din välgång är väl alltid i mina tankar. en dag utan Barres göteborgsvitsar är en tråkig dag i kanalen.
<Barre> larsemil: :)
<larsemil> Barre: appropå... via ogg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOCMQ6o80bk
<Barre> larsemil: förhoppningsvis så kommer mitt "studsande" ut och in i kanalen att minska, installera min nya brandvägg imörrn (om jag hinner och orkar)
<Barre> larsemil:älskar dorsin...
<yb20> Richiie, TransGUI är klart mycket skönare än tråkiga transmission :) fick igång den precis
<peetra_> ny client enligt löfte åt mig själv, men fel dator å inge lösen frågade den jhue heller, får be om bakom-ryggensupport för detta x-chatt nån dag. :)
<larsemil> Barre: den där var riktigt kul
<Barre> larsemil: det är ALLTID kul ;)
<larsemil> tss
<larsemil> Barre: vet du vilken krydda som är bäst på el? Kanel.
<Barre> larsemil: badadish
 * HeMan trycker på instant rimshot
<larsemil> jag försöker komma på någon egen och den bästa jag kan komma på är vilken som är den sämsta kryddan. Kanejpeppar. Fast så kom jag ju på att det stavas cayenne.
<Barre> larsemil: hahahaha... men det uttalas ju inte kanej... hihihih
<larsemil> Barre: jag vet
<larsemil> Barre: men det var så bra i mitt huvud när jag skrev det
<Barre> hahaha... jag kan inte sluta skratta... du är grym!! :)
<larsemil> ...
<larsemil> nu ska jag åka hem. ska till storstaden gävle imorgon
<Barre> larsemil: jag fick inte screen att fungera mot ttyS0  men fick igån minicom...
<HeMan> Barre: picocom är min favvo-variant
<larsemil> Barre: haha okej
<Barre> HeMan: förstent :P
<Barre> eller försent till och med
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> hoppas btrfs-utvecklingen får lite momentum nu
<larsemil> off i am
<larsemil> heddå
<HeMan> larsemil: hejdå!
<HeMan> maillistan blir mer och mer aktiv
<Barre> lite irriterande var det dock att BIOS hade satt en baud-rate på typ 38400 och bsd var inställt på 9600
<Barre> larsemil: natti
<HeMan> Barre: vad ska du köra för FW nu?
<Barre> HeMan: pfSense
<Barre> tänkte testa den ett tag
<HeMan> Barre: på x86?
<Barre> HeMan: ALIX embedded
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<Barre> HeMan: antar att det är en x86, amd om jag inte missminner mig
<HeMan> Barre: jag har beställt en http://www.tp-link.com/products/productDetails.asp?pmodel=TL-WR1043ND
<HeMan> under 500:- och man kan köra OpenWRT på den
<loco> tp-link gör stabila saker, fast de ligger lågt i pris
<Barre> HeMan: spännande...
<Barre> HeMan: även om jag fick lite sur smak i munnen av DD-WRT
<HeMan> Barre: ok, har aldrig testat dd-wrt
<Barre> HeMan: rent funktionsmässigt var det helt OK (tills blixten slog ned och brände hårdvaran :)) men den korta period jag körde dd-wrt så fick jag (högst personlig åsikt) känslan av att dd-wrt var så stängt man kan komma med öppen källkod...
<Barre> HeMan: men du kanske hade tänkt att köra något annat?
<HeMan> Barre: OpenWRT
<Barre> HeMan: ja du ser....
<Barre> :)
<Barre> HeMan: kostar?
<HeMan> Barre: under 500:-
<Barre> HeMan: wow... snorbilligt
<loco> kör phoenix i mitt ag-241 adsl-modem, just nu är det 22639 Kbps, det går aldrig under 22000, rätt bra ute i obygden
<HeMan> Barre: ungefär som jag skrev tidigare... :)
<loco> har testat många tp-link, de går bra
<HeMan> Barre: på tal om annat, min ksm ligger också relativt högt i last
<HeMan> +d
<Barre> HeMan: undrar om det skall vara så..
<Barre> loco: samma hw som HeMan länkade till?
<HeMan> jag har skickat en TP-LINK 741 till svärmor och svärfar
<HeMan> men den har lite för lite flash för att vara helt optimal
<HeMan> det slutade med att jag byggde en egen openwrt-image för att ta bort tex ppp
<loco> Barre: jupp, den bl.a
<Barre> loco: grymt...
<Barre> HeMan: hur som helst så har jag en grym HW som jag kan installera vad tusan som helst på :P (försöker slut gråta över spilld mjölk här, så var tyst nu)... och det kan inte du...
<HeMan> Barre: yey! Vad har den för wifi?
<loco> mycket pang för pengen i tp-link faktiskt, både modem, routrar, nic, dock ej labbat med open-wrt på dem, kunderna kan bli kinkiga ifall de strular, och min linksys är så stabil som det går, så jag lagar inte det som inte är trasigt :)
<HeMan> loco: du pratar med en nerd här, kan man mickla så ska man!
<Barre> HeMan: jag har inte installerat något wifi i den ännu, funderar eventuellt på att göra det sen, initiallt kopplar jag in mina AP i ett eget segment (eftersom min grymma HW har tre ethernet)..
<HeMan> Barre: min har 4+1  gbit-portar
<HeMan> Barre: har inte testat prestandan dock
<HeMan> Barre: vlan-taggning: check!
<HeMan> Barre: ospf: check!
<spixx> :)
<loco> HeMan, jo med mina egna pryttlar kan jag köra några "oops", men inte mina kunders, blir så stressigt, och så är jag lite lat
<Barre> HeMan: vilken prestanda du än uppmäter så är min 4ggr snabbare... och vlan taggning, självklart ;)
<HeMan> Barre: openvpn: check!
<Barre> HeMan: check
<HeMan> Barre: pptp: check!
<Barre> HeMan: check
<spixx> bara en btw routerboard <3 :D
<HeMan> Barre: 1-wire: check!
<Barre> ignore HeMan
<HeMan> Barre: asterisk 1.6: check!
<Barre>  / ignore HeMan
<Barre> hur gör man?
<Barre> ;P
<spixx> va ska du med asterisk till?
<HeMan> spixx: ip-telefoni
<spixx> Well duh
<Barre> spixx: han har ett flertal vxlar hemma
<spixx> ahh :p
<HeMan> spixx: det är trevligt med en hårdvara utan rörliga delar
<spixx> ;)
<HeMan> spixx: som dessutom är så billig att man kan ha två
<spixx> Har aldrig orkat med asterisk
<Barre> spixx: en nörrlänsk nörd, kokar palt och leker med asterisk och HPC
<spixx> o sitta o bygga om kernel osv :P
<spixx> hehe
<spixx> well inget fel att kunna använda asterisk :D
<HeMan> spixx: opkg install asterisk16
<HeMan> spixx: tar bara någon minut
<HeMan> spixx: sen tar man konfiguration från git-repot
<spixx> Well du vill ju ha 1000 i klocka eller vad det heter
<Barre> nä... nu ropar frugan, dags att umgås lite med henna också...
<HeMan> Barre: gör så!
<Barre> HeMan: jag tror jag har lite mer prestanda än vad du har... även i min brandvägg ;)
<Barre> natti natti kanalen
<HeMan> Barre: what evva
<Barre> :)
<HeMan> Barre: natti!
<loco> Barre: åsså en paltätare ;)
<HeMan> mmm, palt is tha shizzle!
<spixx> meh
<HeMan> är väl bara på x86 man ändrar till 1000? och bara om man kör många olika uppgifter på samma maskin?
<spixx> Dunno ;) bara sett det på howtoforge
<HeMan> vi kör en standard openwrt med asterisk 1.4 på kontorets asus wl500gp och det har fungerat klockrent i två års tid
<HeMan> den enda problemet vi haft var att nätaggregatet dog
<HeMan> och då låg det ett nytt på hyllan och väntade så det gick snabbt att åtgärda
<HeMan> eller vänta förresten, den har nog gått i tre år snart
<HeMan> ca 10 användare på den, skulle gissa på minst 8 h taltid per dag på den
<spixx> Nice, vi har någon härk från Ericsson :p
<spixx> men allt ska tydligen bytas till Telia :P
<spixx> så jag gissar Centrex
<HeMan> men nu ska jag tweaka apache, bbl
<spixx> cya :P+
<spixx> hur "tweaker" man apache?
<MarkSlap> Installerar nginx
<spixx> ahh, well som mellanlager då?
<MarkSlap> Nepp
<spixx> istället för?
<MarkSlap> Man kör aptitude remove apache
<MarkSlap> :)
<spixx> ahh :p
<spixx> well jag gillar apache :p
<MarkSlap> Whatever floats your boat like
<spixx> ;)
<HeMan> gillar också apache
<HeMan> fick inte webdav att lira med nginx, annars hade jag nog kört det
<yb20> bättre o tweaka aptitude med apt-get remove aptitude .. sen tweakar man synapitic med..
<MarkSlap> Haha
<spixx> yb20: :P
<m1rage> låter som ett bra sätt att lära sig chroot också när man sabbar allt :)
<MarkSlap> Jag gillar aptitude
<MarkSlap> Jag kör gärna utan apt-get dock
<yb20> aptiude e smidigt
<yb20> men jag installerar nästan allt med apt-get ... bara när jag vill se beroenden som jag är osäker på så använder jag synaptic
<yb20> typ... aptitude e sjukt bra med
<barzam> ... men bäst av alla är pacman :)
<yb20> aldrig testat :d
<loco> asterisk, bästa växeln jag kört, finns logik i den, bättre än nokias växlar
<spixx> barzam: archlinux sympatisör
<yb20> pacman är suse ? och slack ?
<spixx> Nej! :D
<spixx> bara arch!
<spixx> helt klart
<yb20> ahaa
<barzam> ja arch är <3
<spixx> yb20: jag vet inte, dock använder arch det som standard
<yb20> tänkte på packmans repository
<spixx> som sagt du kan ha rätt :P
<yb20> jag hadde arch på en dator.. men fatkist, vet du varför jag tog bort det ?
<yb20> lol du kommer inte tro mig
<spixx> ?
<spixx> dunno gillar det
<spixx> arch alltså
<yb20> packman la av stup i kvarten, gick inte att uppdatera och jag fick felmedelanden hela tiden
<spixx> för mycket trixxande bara
<spixx> Har aldrig haft problem tidigare :p
<yb20> det var en bugg
<barzam> arch funkar jämt för mig
<yb20> dom har nog fixat det
<spixx> Jo men det var nog länge sen?
<yb20> arch e snabb och smidig
<yb20> ett årsen
<yb20> men va sur jag var när jag inte kunde uppdatera eller installera för att pakethanteraren la av
<yb20> och inget kunde jag om arch
<spixx> asså pidgin och det förbaskade ssl failen hela tiden?
<yb20> apt lägger också av till och från men det e ju bara o reboota och köra autoremove och lite clean
<spixx> Well jag gillar arch för de håller undan alla galna uppdateringar och driften emot att ha gnome integrerat i systemet
<m1rage> det kom en uppdatering till pidgin igår typ som skulle ha fixat det, men så blev det visst inte
<spixx> har inte uppdaterat... :P
<spixx> kör windows P
<yb20> jag tweakade windows ... vet inte vart den tog vägen... men har linux idag helt otweakad
<spixx> Well "fixade" problemet förut men nu verkar sslcertet faila igen
<loco> sitter å blåser om eee'n, testade fedora 14, men det systemet har jag inte kört sedan '98, men testar det då och då i alla fall.
<m1rage> amsn funkar dock fortfarande
<yb20> loco, fedora har 2 versioner för eee
<spixx> ska installera arch på min flapptopp sen
<yb20> fudora tror jag den ena heter
<loco> lubuntu fungerar bäst på den maskinen i alla fall
<yb20> jag kör ubuntu 8.04 uppgraderad till 9.04
<yb20> tycker den e snabb och bra
<yb20> på min eee
<yb20> var inte fedora14 bra på ubuntun =
<barzam> kör arch med awesome på min netbook
<barzam> med nån custom-kärna
<yb20> ahaa
<spixx> argh någon som är super på silverstripe+ispconfig+php
<yb20> jag gillar filsystemet xfs, kör den i eee och den är faktist lite snabb
<swedala> barzam: jävla skitos :P
<yb20> lol en med probläm
<barzam> swedala: ja, jag ska lägga in IBMDOS ist tror jag
<swedala> låter vettigt, mycket bättre än arch
<yb20> slack var nice på eee
<m1rage> god natt pågar!
<yb20> natti på dig
<barzam> nn
<HeMan> snajdigt!
<HeMan> nu har jag mysql-databasen för drupal för autenticering på webdav!
<spixx> suck ingen som vet hur man på ett enkelt sätt tar en login page från en php cms och håller det på en annan "site"?
<loco> nä, nu är det natt för mig med, måse orka med ungarna imorrn
<spixx> nn
<HeMan> <3 etckeeper
<HeMan> !info etckeeper
<ubot2> HeMan: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 32 kB, installed size 380 kB
<HeMan> otroligt smidigt att hela /etc är revisionshanterad
<haffe> Hohoho.
<HeMan> haffe: http://www.epicfail.com/2010/11/23/book-title-fail-2/
<spixx> asså kan inte tänka, någon som har någon ide om hur man får en php loginsida på en annan server/ip :S?
<spixx> Kan man göra det med javascript?
<HeMan> spixx: blir väl lite trixigt med cookies?
<swedala> HeMan: Vad är fördelen med en revisionshanterad /etc?
<spixx> :(
<HeMan> spixx: om du inte kör tex openid
<spixx> nej :P
<HeMan> swedala: då kan man alltid backa
<spixx> Bra tack :P
<swedala> HeMan: är det allt?
<HeMan> swedala: om man micklar med prylarna så dom slutar funka så går man tillbaka till den senaste incheckade
<HeMan> swedala: räcker inte det?
<swedala> HeMan: duger inte backup?
<HeMan> swedala: den går ju bara 1 gång per dygn
<swedala> HeMan: snapshot, hört talas om det?
<HeMan> swedala: och du kan inte på nått enkelt sett vad diffar mellan nu och för en timme sedan
<HeMan> swedala: nuförtiden gör jag inte nått utan revisonshantering
<Nafallo> !info etckeeper
<ubot2> Nafallo: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 32 kB, installed size 380 kB
<swedala> HeMan: ok, tycker dock att det är overkill på /etc
<HeMan> swedala: jag börjar med git init direkt efter mkdir
<HeMan> swedala: oavsett vad jag ska göra
<Nafallo> swedala: hur ar det overkill nar det finns program som gor allt at en? :-P
<swedala> Nafallo: sa jag inte snapshot-backups?
<HeMan> swedala: det braiga med etckeeper är att den är integrerad i paket-hanteraren så när du lägger till eller tar bort ett paket fixar den en ny revision
<Nafallo> meh. nu laste jag nog inte tillbaka tillrackligt langt igen :-/
<swedala> HeMan: jag förstår mycket väl hur revisionshantering fungerar, jag har jobbat mycket med CAD-modeller, sånt är vanligt där
<HeMan> etckeeper drar man dessutom på innan man ens börjat göra backup
<HeMan> swedala: men integration med pakethanteraren, va? :-P
<swedala> suck, nm...have fun
<Nafallo> swedala: sa ehrm... du skulle spara snapshots for VARJE andring sa lange maskinen i fraga ar i drift?
<Nafallo> det verkar... jobbigt.
<HeMan> om man inte kör nilfs vill säga
<swedala> Nafallo: nää, har ajg sagt det? jag sa bara att revisionshantering är overkill på /etc
<HeMan> men det tror jag inte särskilt många gör för /etc
<Nafallo> swedala: well... det ar vad etckeeper gor. sparar revisioner for varje andring :-)
<spixx> om du fifflar ofta med det
<swedala> Nafallo: jag vet
<Nafallo> om en server ar i drift 10 ar... jag har hellre .bzr an snapshots. just saying.
<swedala> men en vettig admin gör backup om han är osäker
<Nafallo> en vettig admin kor revisionskontrollerad /etc och behover inte tanka pa backuper ;-)
<HeMan> fördelen med etckeeper är att den gör "backup" även om man inte är osäker
<HeMan> så när man lyckats mickla in nått konstigt tecken i /etc/passwd så kan man alltid backa och komma igång igen
<swedala> HeMan: bara en fråga, då jag inte är insatt hur din revisionshantering fungerar, kör du det manuellt eller är det automatiskt?
<Nafallo> fler saker att tanka pa ar vad som ar overkill har :-)
<HeMan> swedala: både och
<HeMan> swedala: man kan köra manuellt när man vill och automatiskt när systemet gör något
 * Nafallo kor etckeeper pa alla sina servrar ocksa fwiw.
<swedala> HeMan: så du checkar ut en fil innan du modifierar den?
<Nafallo> pa jobb kor vi dock inte etckeeper, bara manuell bzr.
<HeMan> swedala: ne, jag kör git
 * Nafallo kor bzr :-)
<ololizoz> helluu
<HeMan> swedala: jag har kört rcs på /etc ett tag och det är lite besvärligt att måsta checka ut varje gång
<ololizoz> hur fixar man nordiska tecken i irssi?
<HeMan> hmm, kan man flusha ett cachat dns-uppslag på nått sätt?
<swedala> HeMan: ok, tror jag fattar vad du menar :P
<Nafallo> HeMan: starta om den lokala dns servern? :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: klienten cachar ju också
<wolominiarz> Nybörjare vill installera java på linux någon som kan hjälpa?
<HeMan> aja, löste det genom att ta en annan domän och labba med... :)
<Nafallo> HeMan: ehrm... saker?
<HeMan> Nafallo: rätt så
<Nafallo> HeMan: det later inte ratt i mina oron :-/
<Nafallo> framforallt sa ar "klient" i det har fallet vilken applikation du nu anvant som behovde gora en namnuppslagning...
<wolominiarz> behöver hjälp med att installera java och java jdk på linux
<Nafallo> att ha overhead for cache i alla applikationer verkar... ovettigt nar de pratar med en lokal dns, som cachar fran sin forward.
<Nafallo> s/forward/hint/
<Nafallo> hmm. forwarder ar nog ratt btw.
<ololizoz> åäöåäöåäö
<HeMan> Nafallo: tcpdump pekar på att du har rätt
<ololizoz> åäöåäöåäöåäö
<HeMan> Nafallo: jag hade för mig att libnss cachade prylarna
<Nafallo> HeMan: men jo, slang upp en labbdoman med valdigt lag TTL ;-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: loopia tillåter bara 300 som minsta TTL
<Nafallo> HeMan: eeeeew. loopia.
<Nafallo> HeMan: bind9? :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: man får inte alltid välja hur kunderna vill ha det
<Nafallo> HeMan: darfor jag namnde "labbdoman" ;-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: jao, det var dock betydligt enklare att ändra en annan av kundens domäner (.com isf .se) än att slänga upp en bind
<HeMan> Nafallo: när det jag skulle testa var relativt långt från bind9-prylar... :)
<Nafallo> HeMan: du vet forresten om /etc/hosts va? ;-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: jo, det var så jag labbade till det på min laptop, men nu skulle jag testa att min ändring funkade på skarp miljö
<Nafallo> heh
<HeMan> jag skulle nästan vilja ha en personlig /etc/hosts... :)
<Nafallo> heh
<Nafallo> hmm
<HeMan> så att bara applikationer som jag kör har den infon
<Nafallo> HeMan: andra i kallkoden for /lib/libnss_files.so.X ? :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: yeah!
<HeMan> Nafallo: kanske bättre att skriva en egen libnss_personal
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> jag hade hellre haft det i libnss_files sa jag slipper andra nsswitch.conf :-P
<HeMan> bäst skulle vara om man kunde ha en personlig /etc/passwd med! :):):)
<Nafallo> nu trollar du ju bara!
<HeMan> :)
<Nafallo> if [ -f $HOME/.hosts ] ...
<HeMan> eller, som jag föredrar att kalla det, "skämtar"
<HeMan> vatusiken, har dnsmasq en disk-cache?
<Nafallo> HeMan: cache iaf. disk eller minne vet jag inte.
<HeMan> ah! det är ju dns'en som den använder som också har cachat datat...
<HeMan> Nafallo: libnss-extrausers har fler /etc/passwd's!
<HeMan> Nafallo: men dom är inte "personliga"...
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> hmm. U1 ar fortfarande ratt segt nar den behover skapa manga filer...
 * Nafallo kanner for att resa
<HeMan> ...sig upp och joddla?
<MarkSlap> Med siv?
<Nafallo> nej. men resa.
<Nafallo> travel
<HeMan> ooops
<HeMan> tur jag testade!
<HeMan> tillbaka till ritbordet
<Nafallo> HeMan: btw, varfor jobbar du efter midnatt pa en fredag?
<HeMan> man kunde se konfigurationsfilen med användare och lösen...
<HeMan> Nafallo: ehm, vet inte...
<HeMan> Nafallo: det är inte mitt vanliga jobb utan ett som jag på sidan
<ewook> nån som heter carl vaken
<Nafallo> HeMan: ah. isf ar det lugnt :-)
<ewook> (bra fråga efter tolv)
<HeMan> ewook: inte enligt hitta.se... :)
<ewook> :D
<ewook> ska köpa mig ett kort med några FXO-moduler på sig, o snackar ned en nisse som heter Carl, verkar najs, men, lite... ingrodd.
<ewook> tänkte avstå att förolämpa honom direkt innan man träffat nissen ;P
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> the helll
<ewook> was
<swedala> yezzz, jag har lyckats med bravaden att supa bort ett root-pw för första gången på 15 år
<Nafallo> loggar, finns dem?
<ewook> swedala: grattis!
<Nafallo> ;-)
<ewook> Nafallo: loggar? vad är det?
<swedala> ewook: tack, känner mig verkligen glad att behöva ta ner en server för att fixa ett pw
<ewook> swedala: :D men, en omstart är ju inte helt fel ;)
<swedala> ewook: nää, det är väl det enda positiva :P
<ewook> precix ;)
<K350> regexp/perl fråga: Hur gör jag för att bara få med det som står efter foo: i texten "foo: 123 blaha"?
<spixx> mah verkar som att jag suger på att googla :(
<spixx> varför hittar man inga svar där längre? :( alla nyheter med instant osv förstör ju, och 99% är siter som bara återtuggar andra siter... går ju inte att hitta ngt!
<ewook> spixx: www.google.se
<spixx> :P nehe
<ewook> :P
<ewook> ./me to intoxicated to notice
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-27
<Philip5> börjar ta sig
<Philip5> någon som är vaken med gnome?
<Philip5> kan man i gnome högerklicka på en iso-image för att mounta den
<Philip5> ?
<MarkSlap> Vill minnas att så ska vara fallet.
<Philip5> du kör inte gnome eller?
<MarkSlap> Jag leker i Windows för tillfället.
<Philip5> aha
<ewook> pööösss
<ewook> så det så!
<jolaren> tips på hur jag lättatst lägger in något i startupen?
<mikul> varför i fan har man skapat grub2? är det enbart för att jävlas med folk eller?
<mikul> varför förtöra något som är så bra och smidigt?
<dagon_> Philip5: sover du?
<Nafallo> mikul: har du nagot problem med grub2 eller ar du bara emot nya versioner av programvara i allmanhet?
<mikul> hehe, det är nog mest nya grub 2 i kombinationen med mitt alkoholintag :D
<Nafallo> grub2 ar mycket snabbare an grub1. iaf har.
<mikul> vill lägga till en ny kernel.. men dom verkar ha krånglat tillde t så jävla mycket
<mikul> det är nog inte omöjligt
<Nafallo> hemmagjord eller nagot?
<mikul>  ah.. vill lägga till min gentoo kernel så jag kan boota upp den :)
<mikul> fast det kanske bara är ubuntu som krånglar till det i grub2? ser så jävla struligt ut..
<Nafallo> list=`for i in /boot/vmlinu[zx]-* /vmlinu[zx]-* ; do
<Nafallo>         if grub_file_is_not_garbage "$i" ; then echo -n "$i " ; fi
<Nafallo>       done`
<Nafallo> vad ar struligt?
<Nafallo> dessutom har du /etc/grub.d/40_custom att lagga till statiska entries i.
<mikul> okej?
<spixx> må belsebub ta och analälska med utvecklarna som tyckte att vi skulle lägga till mer dynamik i Grub 2.0!
<Nafallo> jag skulle nog satsa pa 40_custom iaf.
<mikul> okej, om jag tex vill lägga till den här i min grub hur fan går jag då smidigast till väga?
<mikul> _file_is_not_garbage "$i" ; then echo -n "$i " ; fi
<mikul> <Nafallo>       done`
<mikul> opj
<mikul> oj oj
<mikul> gfel
<mikul> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5
<mikul> root (hd1,0)
<mikul> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sdb1
<mikul> initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
<mikul> så ska de va
<Nafallo> !pastebin | mikul
<ubot2> mikul: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<K350> En bra dålig ISP är ett filter mellan mig och nätet. Som de tar olika betalt för att släppa mig igenom. En bra ISP är en bro!
<K350> SÃ¥ var det sagt.
<Nafallo> mikul: har du ingen /boot/grub/grub.cfg att titta i?
<mikul> jo.. men blir förvirrad av den..
<Nafallo> mikul: sokt ner till 10_linux ?
<K350> Min hyresvärd tvingar mig till 1 IPS. Men jag kan välja vilken j-vla el-leverantör jag vill!
<K350> Så, var det ockkså sagt.
<mikul> ?
<K350> Märker ni att jag är bitter?
<Nafallo> K350: flytta ar val ett alternativ?
<mikul> förstår inte frågan :D
<K350> Nafallo: Jovisst. Men jag tycker ändå inte att det ska behöva vara på det sättet.
<Nafallo> mikul: i grub.cfg, har du sokt ner till ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ### ?
<mikul> ja
<spixx> argh
<Nafallo> K350: ta upp det med din hyresvard da. inte saker pa vad nagon i kanalen kommer kunna gora at problemet ;-)
<spixx> skrev över min silverstripe _config :(
<mikul> massa nytt som jag inte förstår :D haha
<spixx> någon som har en exempel vanilla sådan liggande?
<Nafallo> mikul: har du kopierat over en menuentry till /etc/grub.d/40_custom och modifierat den for din karna?
<K350> Nafallo: Behövde bara lite åhörare till mina klagomål på världens orättvisor
<mikul> nix... har suttit och installerat gentoo på en annan hårddisk och nu vill jag använda mig av grub2 som ligger på första disken och på så sätt komam åt min gentoo install..
<spixx> K350: Skulle seriöst behöva göra samma sak...
<mikul> så jag vill lägga till den kärnan men kan inte lista ut hur fan ddet ska se ut
<spixx> Mikul installera grub 0.9?
<mikul> ja jag funderar nästan på det
<spixx> borde det inte finnas en 10-otherlinux eller liknande
<spixx> har ett minne av det
<jolaren> får inte igång min mobil på företagets exchange server
<jolaren> suckar
<spixx> why not :D?
<spixx> testat /owa
<spixx> ska bara vara webmailens url iofs
 * Nafallo » säng
<jolaren> spixx: jag vet inte
<spixx> det e nog natti för mig med innan jag går lös på inventarier i riktig ilska över mv kommandots ironiska wipe på saker jag faktiskt behövde :P
<jolaren> kanske har fel inställningar
<mikul> det kommer inte bli nått strul av att avinstalera grub2 o köra 0.9 då va? tänkte för ubuntu har ju så mycket roligt för sig..
<spixx> jolaren: os?
<jolaren> android
<spixx> Då är det ju rätt straightforward
<spixx> har ni exchange 2010?
<Philip5> oj nu vaknade visst folk till när jag passade på att spela lite spel
<K350> Och, för de som vill läsa, jag bor bara ett stenkast från pionen..men inte fanken får jag koppla in mig på deras nät:-/
<jolaren> spixx: Vet inte vad vi har, jobbar inom skolverket
<mikul> hahaha kanske ångrar mig :D
<spixx> Ahh ;)
<spixx> K350: Gör inte det ;) bara ett skrytbygge :P
<K350> btw ingen av er som testat BUBBA?
<K350> från exclit tror jag företaget heter..svenskt
<spixx> jolaren: hur ser din https://exchange.foretag.se/ ut just nu?
<spixx> Dunno är arg på silverstripe för tillfället
<K350> spixx: varför då?
<spixx> för att jag skrev mv _config.php mysite/ :D?
<spixx> och därmed dödade min snygga conf
<jolaren> spixx: https://mail.företag.se
<jolaren> spixx: http://mail.företag.se
<spixx> hmms kan du lägga till /owa?
<jolaren> Klientåtkomstserverns namn:Exch-CAS01.learnet.se
<spixx> :S
<spixx> verkar wierd att sätta
<K350> spixx: Jag avstår från att fråga om du inte hade en backup
<spixx> vi kör alltid emot webmailen
<K350> spixx: så det har jag inte frågat
<jolaren> Outlook Web Access-värdadress:https://mail.vitxxa.se/owa
<spixx> K350: riktiga män tar inte backup
<spixx> verkar ju stämma?
<K350> spixx: Aha, du kör php med hår på bröstet:-)
<spixx> :)
<mikul> om man kr en grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg och den hittar min gentoo kernel, borde den inte då hamna i grub.cfgn ?
<spixx> mikul: nej i special filen eller other linux typ
<jolaren> spixx: Sign-on failed: 401
<jolaren> 401 är fel pass, eller hur?
<spixx> K350: jomen visst sen gör man ett idiotiskt fail misstag...
<mikul> okej, hur får jag in den i grub då?
<spixx> 401 är access denied?
<Nafallo> hmm... mikul. har du testat installera os_prober?
<spixx> HTTP Error 401 Unauthorized
<spixx> Har de satt upp dig så att du har rätt att nyttja webmail/mobile?
<Nafallo> !info os-prober
<ubot2> Nafallo: os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.39 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 180 kB
<mikul> nej.. har du möjligtvis nån skön howto på hur fan man ska gå tillväga? jag har googlat men kan inte hitta nått
<jolaren> spixx: jag är i en administratörsgrupp så det tror jag
<mikul> blir så jävla förvirrad av grub2
<spixx> Nej du måste sätta upp det om det inte är default policy
<Nafallo> mikul: apt-get install os-prober ? :-P
<spixx> kan du logga in via webmail?
<spixx> via datorn dvs?
<mikul> Nafallo, ok
<jolaren> spixx: absolut
<spixx> står fast vid min tidigare åsikt om att alla som gillar grub 2.0 är hemska personer
<spixx> jolaren: då borde det funka :) har du måhända inte bytt lösenord inom policy tid?
<mikul> vad gör os-prober då?
<spixx> den hittar andra os och lägger till dem i grub?
<spixx> !info os-prober
<ubot2> spixx: os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.39 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 180 kB
<mikul> spixx, håller med dig ;)
<spixx> well jag kan inte förstå varför vi går från 1 fil till ca 20 stycken?
<mikul> hittade dock inget nytt i min grub.cfg efter det
<spixx> där varje fil i stort inte tillåter mig att nyttja den tidigare rätt simpla menu.cfg?
<spixx> well du kan skippa grub.cfg
<spixx> kolla i /etc/grub.d!
<mikul> o
<mikul> k
<spixx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<spixx> rolig läsning
<ololizoz> cya guys
<spixx> nej nu blev jag deppig ska kurera med ett par timmars sömn! sen fotomässa tror jag! :D
<Philip5> låter kul
<Philip5> vart är mässan?
<Philip5> tråkiga med att gå på fotomässa är att man upptäcker hur lite pengar man har i förhållande till alla coola fotogrejer man vill ha
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> well så är det alltid :P
<spixx> men vi pratar på Stockholmsmässan
<spixx> ragga fotobrudar och skryta med mitt feta teleskopobjektiv
<Philip5> hehe
<mikul> vet inte om det är fyllan eller vad det är, men är seriöst trött på grub2.... det blir inga problems om man avinstallerar grub2 o slänger in 0.9an va?
<spixx> mikul: bahahahahaa
<mikul> :D
<mikul> spixx,  D:
<spixx> nejdå, ubuntu har säkert något bra sätt att sparka dig på bollarna om du gör det
<spixx> skulle tipsa dig om att sova på det, om du fortfarande känner att du måste installera något installera LILO!
<mikul> hahah det var det jag tänkte mig nämligen...
<spixx> nej nu ska jag ta mig sjutton sova
<spixx> cya
<mikul> okej
<mikul> kanske borde testa det i stället...
<mikul> spixx, tack för tipset och sov så sött
<Philip5> hehe lilo var kung
<mikul> :D var?
<Philip5> spixx: chicken
<Philip5> ja lilo hänger nog inte med längre med stora diskar etc
<mikul> inte?
<mikul> Philip5, vad skulle du tro är max gränsen i så fall och varför?
<mikul> har inte jätte stora diskar nämligen
<Philip5> vet inte
<Philip5> har inte kollat på lilo på flera år
<mikul> okej
<mikul> men det har väll uppdaterats sen dess eller? :P
<Philip5> vet inte det jag
<mikul> har inte använt linux själv på flera år så jag blir aningen förvirrad när det händer massa skumma saker.. haha
<Philip5> tydligen har de nystartat utvecklingen av lilo
<Philip5> slutade utvecklas 2007 annars
<Philip5> så återupptogs den i somras
<mikul> jasså? :D
<mikul> Philip5, nice :D
<mikul> Philip5, har dom släppt nått än?
<Philip5> ja
<mikul> eller utvecklar dom bara för fula muggar ?
<mikul> fan va nice
<Philip5> i alla fall uppströms
<mikul> måste ta o undersöka det i morgon när jag inte har bättre för mig än att vara bakfull :
<mikul> :D
<mikul> undra om man ska kvejka lite innan man går o lägger sig
<K350> Vad sjutton, Har dom taig bort fullskärmsläget i konsol ei 10.10?:-o
<chees> hur funkar phhoto2??
<coobra> googla
<cahoot> phhoto2?
<chees> gphoto
<cahoot> vad vill du använda det till?
<cahoot> det är i grunden ett hjälpmedel att kommunicera med kameran - kan användas för att ta bilder styrt från datorn t ex
<chees> impotera bilder från min canon eos 1000d
<cahoot> ja det borde gå bra
<chees> la in digikam men den hittar inte ens kameran
<cahoot> vad säger gphoto2 --auto-detect?
<chees> vad hittar jag den
<chees> var
<cahoot> gphoto2 --auto-detect (i en terminal)
<chees> ugg är den terminal baserad helt?
<cahoot> det är ett CLI verktyg
<chees> ok
<chees> hur får man till den
<barzam> är det inte enklare att plocka ut minneskortet bara?
<barzam> köpa en minneskortläsare för 50 kronor osv
<chees> hehe
<chees> har haft 3 st ingen tog unix
<chees> hur ställer man in gphoto
<Flygisoft> Hur gör jag så filer/mappar jag skapar får min primary group som grupp?
<Flygisoft> Har satt gruppen men den envisas med att sätta den gamla gruppen
<spixx> hur gör du när du sätter gruppen?
<spixx> för chown grupp:user mapp skall vara korrekt
<Flygisoft> usermod -g grupp konto
<spixx> din main grupp?
<Flygisoft> mjo
<spixx> sudo vim /etc/group
<spixx> ta bort din main grupp
<spixx> ?
<spixx> men gör en backup först
<Flygisoft> Men det där är väl bara grupper
<Flygisoft> Jag vill ju sätta så när kontot skapar filer använder den en annan grupp
<spixx> :S
<spixx> varför vill du det?
<spixx> http://old.nabble.com/Changing-main-username-home-groups-td29650253.html
<Flygisoft> Eller iaf använder sig av gruppen som mappen har man skapar filen i
<spixx> kolla länken borde räcka
<Flygisoft> För jag har ju en ny grupp på ett konto, men den använder fortfarande den gamla gruppen när den skapar filer
<spixx> det har med main grupper att göra
<spixx> du måste ändra din /etc/passwd
<spixx> där står din maingrupp
<spixx> kolla i /etc/group vad den nya gruppen har för GID
<spixx> byt ut det du har i /etc/passwd
<swedala> Flygisoft: du kan använda stickybit
<speedxcore> hehe efter 3år av linux på skrivbordet så blir jag seriöst frustrerad över andra os.
<swedala> speedxcore: säger bara mer om dig :P
<chees> tack faan för digikam photo program!
<chees> vad finns de för bra program mot röda ögon osv
<cahoot> använd inte den inbyggda blixten
<speedxcore> swedala: möjlit
<speedxcore> swedala: jag försöker köra de flesta vanliga os
<speedxcore> blir med mac os x och ubuntu dock
<cahoot> annars skulle jag misstänka att digikam har ngn metod för röda ögon, gimp har det vet jag
<swedala> speedxcore: förstår inte problemet, du kan väl klara av andra os även om du gillar linux?
<speedxcore> annars är det väl rätt lätt att retuschera bort röda ögon utan specialfunktion
<speedxcore> swedala: jag klarar av.. blir bara arg på saker =)
<swedala> speedxcore: ok, jag förstår vad du menar :P
<speedxcore> ofta räcker det med att markera det röda i ögat, sen dra ner den röda saturationen.. för ett iaf ok resultat. vill man vara ambitiös måste det till mer, men dit når inte ens autofunktionerna
<Flygisoft> spixx: Kollade i passwd filen och det är rätt grupp där
<spixx> Flygisoft: du har loggat ut en gång va?
<swedala> Flygisoft: chmod 1775 mydir && chgrp mygroup mydir, sen ser du til att din luzer är med i gruppen mygroup
<spixx> Argh, det e fan inte nice att vara dödsjuk! :( "Ni kvinnor snackar om att föda barn men ni ska bara veta hur det känns när en man är riktigt förkyld"!
<Flygisoft> Ja relog funkade tack
<Flygisoft> Tror jag suttit med detta i 3 timmar, yay
<dagon_> god morgon kanalen
<antii> god morgon
<dagon_> en kvick fråga jag kom på under natten
<dagon_> gick runt het gröt som katten
<dagon_> denna fråga vill jag fråga
<dagon_> utan att bara bluffa och båga
 * dagon_ julrimmar
<spixx> skjut mig nu...
<dagon_> äh
<dagon_> här försöker jag sprida julglädje men du vill bara vara emo :(
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> med dina rimm i sinnet
<spixx> blir det lätt att sänka minnet
<spixx> bah
<spixx> suger på att rimma
<spixx> jag e inte tillräckligt gammal helt klart
<dagon_> hehe jag är inte så gammal heller men jag är snabbtänkt
<spixx> *zing*
<dagon_> palla att jessica simpson har släppt en julskiva
<spixx> dagon_: värre att du ens orkar bry dig... :P
<dagon_> :p
<spixx> alltså ispconfig <3 :D
<spixx> satt upp ett webhotell på ca 1 timme :P
<spixx> med redundans :P
<spixx> mahahaahaha
<Flygisoft> Hur är det man lägger in flera IP-nr på samma anslutning, eth?
<spixx> ipconfig eth0:1 ip mask?
<spixx> ifconfig
<spixx> omg skadad av windows...
<Flygisoft> haha
<dagon_> inte lätt :P
<spixx> sånt e livet :P
<dagon_> min flickvän frågade mig häromdagen hur man gjorde en grej i windows och jag kom på mig själv "jag vet inte?"
<spixx> lol
<spixx> studier visar att sex kan förbättra minnet dock så du vet vad du ska göra...!
<dagon_> jag kommer ju bara ihåg viktiga saker :)
<dagon_> hur man gör saker i linux etc.
<spixx> oja :P
<speedxcore> dagon_: haha I feel you.. windows börjar blekna i mitt sinne med
<speedxcore> sudo apt-get vs söka shareware eventuellt torrenter i timmar som gör skiten man vill göra =)
<dagon_> när man drar fram command prompten och försöker editera rc.conf, då har man verkligen glömt windows
<spixx> Fan kineserna är på att nyttja min smtp server känner jag :P
<speedxcore> dagon_: jag tycker numera att windows är så sjukt ineffektivt. Windows users försöker lösa allt med "rätt gratisprogram" och ominstallationer
<spixx> well ja vill ha appstore till windows!
<dagon_> spixx: det är bara att blocka hela kinas ip-adresser :P
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> well de kanske vill surfa till mig :P
<spixx> 206.101.35.59.broad.st.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn
<spixx> är det som drygar :P
<dagon_> redirecta till lemonparty
<spixx> ;)
<speedxcore> appstore är rätt hemskt med. iaf som apple har det. Varför inte använda allt som redan finns i OS. Väldigt stor del av mac programmen är mer eller mindre bra guis till saker som redan finns i unix delen på max os x.
<speedxcore> mac
<spixx> :(
<speedxcore> nu har ju dock inte windows så mkt där bakom att göra gui till =)
<spixx> argh
<spixx> nu kom jag på varför jag skulle stannat kvar i sängen
<spixx> sänkte ffs sidan igår :P
<spixx> damn
 * spixx slänger sig in i PHP och Mysql världen
<speedxcore> jo den är fin
<spixx> :p
<speedxcore> aka min vardag
<spixx> :)
<spixx> kan du silverstripe?
<speedxcore> va?
<spixx> Jag röjde min _config.php :P
<speedxcore> framework?
<spixx> du sa att du kunde php :p
<spixx> jao
<spixx> äger fast e du trött och kör mv på fel fil
<spixx> så går allt rätt snett
<speedxcore> kör drupal
<spixx> bahahah
<spixx> nej
<spixx> silverstripe e tillräckligt simpelt för min smak
<speedxcore> finns ju 1000tals frameworks
<speedxcore> har inget med php kunskaper att göra vilka man är bekant med
<spixx> nej :P men jag behöver bara en template fil för _config.php den redirar till install nu trots att jag kör deras "template" conf fil
<speedxcore> alla frameworks tar tid att sätta sig in i just deras tänk/struktur. Investerar man tid i ett som en inte visar sig klara de krav man har. Så har man misslyckats med sitt projekt.
<spixx> Well därav att jag kör något jag gillar ;)
<speedxcore> om du gillar det har ofta inget med saken att göra
<spixx> för just nu är allt fail pga att jag skrev mv _config.php mysite/ :P
<speedxcore> de flesta php kodar ogillar frameworks och opensource cms, jsut pga att dom då saknar kontroll.
 * speedxcore måste stava bättre =)
<spixx> speedxcore: jodå jag väljer alltid utifrån cms och varken drupal eller något annat har vad detta har :P
<spixx> Nämligen: lägg en mapp här skapa en fil och du har en plugin :P
<spixx> inga APIer om du inte vill
<spixx> osv osv
<speedxcore> drupal har sina moduler i mappar med
<spixx> Säkerligen
<spixx> men jag gillar iaf inte drupal :P
<speedxcore> drupal är väldigt ofärdigt i grundutförandet
<speedxcore> man får investera kanske 1-2mån för att komma igång
<speedxcore> sen har man dock ett extremt kraftfullt cms
 * Kim^J gillar inte PHP, oavsett ramverk.
<speedxcore> Kim^J: ruby?
<spixx> Kim^J: du e galen
<spixx> nja troligare python
<Kim^J> speedxcore: Inga dynamiska språk alls.
<speedxcore> Kim^J: allt beror på syfte tycker jag
<spixx> omg säger du java så röstar jag för banhammer
<HeMan> Kim^J: 4
<loco> tjo
<spixx> yo
<speedxcore> i min bransch.. så slösas det gärna med cpu och minne.. för det är billigt.  arbetstid är dyrt.. varför feta cms är bra
<Kim^J> spixx: Varför?
<loco> jag kan ej programmering alls, så jag är neutral, kan bara nätverk
<spixx> Aha!
<speedxcore> loco: måste väl vara lite programmering där med?
<spixx> Kim^J: för att även om man säger att det går att programera bra i Java så har jag aldrig sett någon app i Java funka "utmärkt"
<speedxcore> loco: bash script osv
<Kim^J> spixx: Du anser inte börsen fungera bra då?
 * speedxcore tror man kan skriva lika kass kod i de flesta språk =)
<spixx> Kim^J: ingen erfarenhet av den!
<spixx> speedxcore: true men jag ogillar java, ramverket runt java och så vidare.
<spixx> Speciellt Websphere
<spixx> tilldela java för lite ram i websphere
<spixx> och din site kan dö utan att websphere säger något alls...
<spixx> bah och humbug
<Kim^J> spixx: Java är ett alldeles utmärkt språk att skriva program i, det går snabbt att koda, snabbt att köra och innehåller alla fördelar ett språk som körs i en VM har. :)
<loco> tyvärr så är de i det närmast endast Windows jag arbetar med, så väldigt lite bash där
<dagon_> och det är androidvänligt :)
<Kim^J> spixx: Använd en annan appserver?
<spixx> Kim^J: så resonerar alla java hippies
<Kim^J> loco: Powershell?
<Kim^J> spixx: Synd att jag är en C#-hippie då ;)
<dagon_> !
<spixx> men ni bryr er inte om driften bakom som får slita sig i håret när websphere, tomcat osv osv dör...
<loco> powershell är det bästa som hänt hittills
<spixx> Kim^J: tror dig inte du är nu och för alltid Kim^J "java hippie"
<Kim^J> spixx: Jaha, driften bakom en PHP/RUby/Python site som kräver 10x mer hårdvaruresurser? :P
<speedxcore> vilka IDE kör ni då.. för att utöka flamen
<spixx> Kim^J: bah
<Kim^J> speedxcore: Visual Studio
<spixx> Crimson editor!
<dagon_> Visual Studio och Eclipse
<speedxcore> me försöker just nu bli bekväm i eclipse
<dagon_> jag började med Eclipse och Android SDK för nån dag sen
<Kim^J> Visual Studio är slött... Men Eclipse är fan 10x värre. :|
<speedxcore> gillar att eclipse är gratis och finns på alla plattformar och har gitplugins..  väldigt flexibelt
<HeMan> vim!
<speedxcore> ok HeMan är elit
<Kim^J> HeMan: Är fortfarande inte en IDE... ;)
<speedxcore> HeMan: gav det ett försök förut.. men man måste minnas så mkt.. jag tror lätt man blir supersnabb med vim bara man lägger ner den där första månaden
<HeMan> Kim^J: det enda som saknas är live syntax checking
<Kim^J> speedxcore: Prova första året... :P
<speedxcore> Kim^J: haha
<andol> HeMan: Börjat överge emacs-lägret?
<speedxcore> Kim^J: kan vi enas om att grava rainman tendenser hjälper?
<HeMan> andol: jo
<Kim^J> speedxcore: xD
<Kim^J> NEhe, spela lite kanske?
<HeMan> andol: jag tror jag har provat alla varianter på editor senaste 2 åren
<speedxcore> jag har gått å sagt till folk att är man över 60 tror jag inte man tjäner på att att lära sig terminal linux. pga att man kommer inte hinna komma upp i tidsvinst/nytta, innan man dör.
<speedxcore> på tal om sånt =)
<HeMan> tror för övrigt att det räcker med rainman light för att bli duktigt på vim... :)
<speedxcore> HeMan: ja eller bara nöta
<speedxcore> HeMan:  lite som tgb. jag har ju inte rätt fingersättning, kanske märks på alla typos, men jag behöver inte titta. Fingrarna har lärt sig. lite samma med vim
<Kim^J> Heh
<Kim^J> HeMan: Btw, va fan är command-läget bra för? (Det man hamnar i när man trycker på ;)
<spixx> vim äger jue?!
<spixx> :P
<spixx> macron?
<HeMan> vim är dessutom en AI-editor
<HeMan> den känner på sig när man inte gillar den
<speedxcore> man får akta katterna med vim bara.
<speedxcore> en katt kan ställa till med stor skada
<HeMan> Kim^J: det är i stället för att flytta händerna till musen
<HeMan> Kim^J: det är där du gör dina klass-uppslag tex
<HeMan> Kim^J: eller bygger sakerna
<HeMan> Kim^J: eller går över i debug-läget
<HeMan> Kim^J: eller gör refactoring på din kod
<HeMan> Kim^J: eller ssh'ar över på web-servern och deployar
<speedxcore> HeMan: deployar du med versionshantering eller rsync eller?
<Kim^J> Det gör man via en bygg-server ;)
<HeMan> speedxcore: beror väl på vad projektet har för policy
<speedxcore> ah
<HeMan> nåväl, mat
<speedxcore> jag håller på å sätter upp multiuser projekt med git nu...  kommer bli..  lokaltest-apache -> gemensamtest-apache -> skarpsite
<dagon_> vafan
<dagon_> vände upp och ned på laptopen för att kolla en grej, vänder tillbaka och startade. nu låter fläkten som fan
<dagon_> nu är väl philip nöjd när jag installerar kde
 * foobaren Njuter av KDE
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Lunch snart.
<Screedo> .
<sandelius> Hej p? er
<sandelius> finns det n?n aktiv ubuntu guru?
<andol> !ask | sandelius
<ubot2> sandelius: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<haffe> !dhcp
<ubot2> Factoid 'dhcp' not found
<haffe> !kaka
<ubot2> Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<haffe> Tack ubot2
<haffe> Det ska smaka gott med kaka.
<sandelius> jag har k?rt ubuntu 10.10 ett tag nu men vill installera windows 7 igen ?VER ubuntu. Problemet ?r att det g?r inte boota from w7 cd'n all, jag bara kommer in i ubuntu varenda g?ng. Jag har ?ndrat i bios s? den ska boota fr?n cd f?rst. N?gra ide'er?
<andol> sandelius: Bortsett ifrån att datorn verkligen inte vill ha Windows installerat? :) Nej, känns verkligen som om Bios är rätt ställe att ordna så att CD:n bootas. Har du verifierat så att W7-skivan är ordentligt bootbar då?
<sandelius> andol: ?lskar ubuntu verkligen, hatar det mesta med microsoft men min k?rlek till football manager ?r st?rre ?n de b?da och det ?r waaay to knepigt att f? det installerat ordentligt :/ cd bootas p? andra datorer
<andol> sandelius: I så fall vet jag inte.
<js_> sandelius: tänk på att du måste installera grub igen efter att du installerat windows
<js_> förutom om du kör två diskar och bootloadern lägger sig på en du normalt inte bootar från
<psyt7> vill få Miro att associera filer med vlc. någon som vet hur?
<psyt7> tagit bort media player, men nu väljer den Spotify (via wine) istället
<peetra> Hur får jag mellanslag och tabulator-tecken att synas i Gedit?
<peetra> googlade och hittade att man ska aktivrea nåt draw... plugin, men verkar inte finnas nåt sånt här. :/
<barzam> kollat gedit-plugins paketet?
<sandelius> kan man radera hela disken inclusive ubuntu utan en live cd?
<barzam> dd-kommandot fixar det säkert, men det är ju väldigt destruktivt
<peetra> hittade inget i pluginnsen, finns det flera att hämta nånstans.
<peetra> =?
 * peetra hittade ett paket med extra plugins i synaptic, ska kolla. :)
<barzam> sökte i arch:
<barzam> aur/vtg 0.10.3beta2-1 Vala Toys for gEdit is an experimental collection of plugins that extends the gEdit editor to make it a better developer editor.
<barzam> jag använder aldrig gedit så jag har dålig koll tyvärr, hoppas det paketet du hittade funkar
<peetra> gedit är lite en nödllösning här just nu, amvänder normalt Komodo edit. :)
<peetra> Men trashade den på laptoppen å fick en betallicens som gåva för IDE-versionen, som jag inte hunnit installera än. :)
<peetra> Tack tack peeps, bäst att jag logggar ut från IRC, så jag får någe jobb gjort. ;)
<Philip5> jäklar vad det snöar här
<barzam> här är var?
<_Trullo> har snöat hela veckan här
<_Trullo> vi har nästan en meter nu
<barzam> galet mycket ju
<dagon_> fyfan
<dagon_> vi har kanske 10cm och jag dör redan
<_Trullo> ska ut o fota lite, återkommer med bilder :)
<Philip5> dagon_: du sitter inte på en ubuntu desktop maverick nu eller så?
<dagon_> Philip5: nope, fortfarande lucid
<Philip5> ajdå
<dagon_> ska byta ut mot (K)maverick snart
<Philip5> tänkte du kunde fått testa ett par paket som jag lagt upp annars
<dagon_> var det nåt skoj? :)
<Philip5> cdemu grejer
<dagon_> http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/?
<Philip5> gör så du enkelt kan mounta image filer från alcohol 120%, nero och en del andra program som inte är så vanliga på linux
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> låter skitsmid
<Philip5> det är lite som daemon tools på windows
<dagon_> det behövs på linuxsidan
<dagon_> att mounta via cli är inte så poppis bland nya användare
<Philip5> nä nu ska man kunna högerklicka på en sådan fil (och iso) för att mounta den
<dagon_> smidsmid
<Philip5> här har du formaten den stödjer: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/pkg_libmirage.php
<dagon_> http://www.acetoneteam.org/ <- den brukar jag köra
<barzam> men samtidigt är det sällan man måste mounta sånt i linux, eller gör ni det ofta?
<dagon_> http://acetoneiso.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/acetoneiso/FEATURES
<dagon_> nja, det händer ju
<dagon_> jag har en del gamla iso's med program från stenåldern
<dagon_> de har man ju rippat själv pga. repiga skivor eller bara backup
<barzam> jo jag har några såna också, men det är ju väldigt sällan. Jag minns dock att acetone funkade bra som du tipsade om
<Philip5> barzam: i linuxvärlden är ju nästan allt iso och då kan man ju mounta det med -o loop men det är när man stöder på program på andra sätt eller för windows som man kan behöva det
<barzam> japp
<dagon_> Philip5: snart kör jag KDE SC 4.5.4 ;)
<Philip5> whoohoo
<js_> varför kan inte kde bara anlita någon riktig grafiker för att styla deras sida (även system)?
<Philip5> dagon_: trodde du var så cutting edge att du körde kde 4.5.80 ;)
<barzam> vad är det för fel på kde.org?
<js_> den är halvsnygg och utstrålar konstighet
<dagon_> Philip5: chakra inkluderar bara sc 4.5.4
<dagon_> å andra sidan har installationen stått på 27% ett tag nu
<dagon_> hoppas det funkar
<js_> (precis som alla andra linuxrelaterade projekt)
<dagon_> kde.org är ju stilren
<Philip5> har inte kollat så mycket på vad som är på gång i 4.6
<Philip5> kan ibland tycka att det inte är helt enkelt att hitta info man är ute efter på nya kde.org när man var van med gamla
<Philip5> har man inte sett den gamla så är den nya världigt översiktlig och visar ju upp kde på ett snyggt sätt tycker jag
<barzam> jag kom på i veckan att kwin kan köra tiling, det var en trevlig överraskning :)
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> chakra's installation har nog hängt sig
<Philip5> barzam: kör du kde eller testade du bara?
<barzam> jag har kde på en dator jag använder mer sällan
<barzam> har dock alltid föredragit det framför gnome
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> vad händer här idag?
<Philip5> aha, trodde du var en av oss riktigt sunda men så visar det sig alltså att du bara är en prospect ;)
 * dagon_ tänkte prova chakra
<Barre> amelia: Philip5 håller på att försöka få användare över på KDE... inget nytt alltså :)
<amelia> Barre: ah, som vanligt då. :)
<barzam> hehe men jag använder det regelbundet :) tycker bara att awesome är bättre
<Philip5> Barre: lol
<Philip5> fast nu ska jag ner på stan och göra lite ärenden så ni får det lugnt en stund
<andol> Philip5: Se upp för väderkvanarna (långsökt)
<amelia> hihi
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> hoho
<maadz> se upp fOr
<andol> Ok, tydligen inte så långsökt trots allt då :)
<Philip5> det är dåligt med sådana nu för tiden
<Barre> Philip5: du har möjligtvis inte centreon i din ppa?
<amelia> jag har kommit på att fedora har det sjukaste utbudet i sina repos... helt sanslöst vad med konstigheter de har, men det gillar jag. :)
<dagon_> vem sköter nedladdningssidan?
<dagon_> undrade mest varför det inte finns någon torrent för 10.10 netbook
<amelia> har googlat efter obskyra gamla program och så visar det sig att de FINNS i f13..
<amelia> dagon_: jadu.. antingen är det HakanS eller så är det någon annan :P
<dagon_> f13? OO
<amelia> dagon_: fedora 13
<barzam> amelia: exempel!
<amelia> barzam: typ simh
<dagon_> amelia: jag trodde du menade det gamla flygplanet :P
<Nafallo> ehrm. 64-bitars rekommenderas inte for nyborjare? seriost?!
<dagon_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-13_Superfortress#RB-29J_.28_RB-29.2C_FB-29J.2C_F-13.2C_F-13A.29
 * Nafallo undrar ocksa vem som haller i den har sidan nu
<Barre> Nafallo: vem säger så?
<andol> Nafallo: Tja, verkar ju ligga lite i linje, om än annat vinklat, med det som står på http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Nafallo> Barre: ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download
<amelia> Nafallo: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download <- seriöst! :P
<amelia> oj, andol var snabbare
<Barre> m.a.o så är det Nafallo som säger så :P
<Nafallo> ehrm. vart pa ubuntu.com sidan star det?
<amelia> Nafallo: står ju 32-bits (recommendet).. inte exakt samma, men lite samma poäng.
<amelia> recommended*
<Nafallo> amelia: nej. fel. det star rekommenderat dar for att det ar den varianten som har stort chans att fungera pa fler datorer!
<Nafallo> storst*
<barzam> tror det handlar om bankid och sånt också för svenskt vidkommande
<amelia> Nafallo: ja, och du tror inte kontentan är exakt den samma på ubuntu-se.org fast med ett sämre ordval?
<barzam> flash har ju strulat också
<Nafallo> barzam: ehrm... det har fungerat for mig med Swebank pa 64-bitars, aven CSN fungerade.
<Nafallo> amelia: nope. det har inget med nyborjare eller inte att gora.
<barzam> jo jag säger inte att det inte fungerat
<barzam> själv har jag aldrig använt bankid så jag vet inte, jag har bara läst på forumen om problemen
<amelia> Nafallo: ajja, man kan väl tolka det som man vill..
<Nafallo> att 32-bitars ar rekommenderat later inte lika negativt som att saga att 64-bitars INTE ar rekommenderat :-/
<amelia> sannolikheten att en erfaren linuxanvändare tvekar mellan att köra 32- eller 64-bitars är rätt liten, däremot lär en hel del nya linuxanvändare göra det.
<Nafallo> darfor det bor sta att 32-bitars ar rekommenderat.
<amelia> så visst har det en del med nybörjare att göra. dock kan jag verkligen hålla med om att ordvalet på svenska sidan är mindre lämpligt
<Nafallo> inte blanda in anledningar och framforallt inte saga "inte rekommenderat" nagonstans
<Barre> you say tomato, I say tomato (hmmmmm , gör sig inte lika bra i text) :P
<Nafallo> herregud... det ar som att folk inte vaxt upp med reklam pa tvn... :-/
<amelia> Nafallo: haha, folk kan generellt inget om reklam och marknadsföring, de flesta människor klarar inte ens av att skriva en text som är tillräckligt inspirerande för att man inte ska sluta läsa efter fem rader.
<amelia> så! sluttjafsat!
<amelia> om alla uppdaterar sin browser nu så kan vi låtsas att det aldrig hänt.
<Nafallo> japp. nu ska jag sluta anvanda den har "inte rekommenderade" produkten och ga och handla klader och sadant istallet :-P
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> jag upptäckte att jag visst har access till att redigera den sidan i drupal
<Nafallo> amelia: doit!
<barzam> amelia: you are responsible!
<amelia> Nafallo: redan gjort, du är flera minuter sen
<Nafallo> bara for att jag inte sittar och stirrar pa sidan medans jag debatterar den :-P
<Nafallo> amelia: du glomde fixa torrent lanken som startade diskussionen ;-)
<amelia> Nafallo: vilken?
<Barre> :)
<andol> amelia: Förresten, du råkar inte ha en modern Fedora-burk inom virtuell räckhåll?
<amelia> andol: jo.. :P
<andol> amelia: Kan du testa ifall dess wget pratar idn snällt?
<amelia> andol: jo, det kan jag väl.. får hoppas det går bra med en icke virtuell också då för den virtuella bootar inte riktigt ju nu..
<amelia> men jag har ju fedora på laptopen också.. iofs bara 13.. den virtuella är 14
<andol> amelia: Ahh, syftade på att räckhållet var virtuellt, inte själva maskinen.
<amelia> andol: men shoot.
<Nafallo> amelia: torrenten for netbook remix pekar pa 10.04 istallet for 10.10
<amelia> Nafallo: aha. den delen av diskussionen vad jag inte med på alls.
<Nafallo> http://ubuntuone.com/p/R4a/ ← video :-)
<andol> amelia: 1) köör en wget --version och se om den säger -iri eller +iri
<andol> amelia: givet +iri, pröva en idn-url såsom "wget http://www.köln.de/"
<amelia> Nafallo: sådär då
<amelia> andol: -iri
<andol> amelia: ok, danke
<amelia> så sorry
<Nafallo> amelia: nice, thanks.
<Kim^J> När det tar 16 minuter att flytta i 120MB/s... Då vet man att det är stora filer :D
<Kim^J> Eller ja, stor mängd data =)
<andol> "Kim^J flyttar data i en hastighet utav 120MB/s. Givet at överföringen tar 16 minuter, hur mycket data har han då flyttat?"
<Kim^J> xD
<barzam> flashbacks från skolan!
<barzam> <aaaaaargh
<Kim^J> andol: Lite drygt 115GB :D
<Kim^J> Vilket stämmer ganska bra faktiskt, 122GB =)
<Kim^J> Blu-ray <3
<Kim^J> ^^
<maadz> ;)
<Nafallo> Ubuntu One ♥
<barzam> Dropbox <3
 * Nafallo synkar lite drygt 4500 filer :-)
<andol> Nafallo: Har Ubuntu One börjat hålla reda på gamla versioner utav filer etc än?
<Yaroze> råkade ubuntu one sync i android market btw.. nice :D
 * EAG har pimpat sin FUTRO
<loco> andol,  keine anung, kör med dropbox än, eftersom det fungerar
<haffe> Hej hej.
<EAG> hur kringgår man installationsgnället om att en cdrom saknas?
<EAG> struntsamma
<Philip5> så där ja... då var man hemma igen då
<Philip5> händer här då?
<MarkSlap> Har du haft kul? :)
<Philip5> varit ner på stan och kollat runt lite och fikat
<Philip5> MarkSlap: om du har tråkigt eller bara vill ändå så kan du ju få testa ett par paket jag slängt upp... skulle behöva någon med gnome som bara kollar att det funkar som det ska
<Philip5> borde det göra...
<MarkSlap> Okej :)
<MarkSlap> Jag sitter tyvärr inte med Gnome just nu
<Philip5> betyder det att du sitter med kde eller? (hoppas...)
<Philip5> eller är du på windows?
<MarkSlap> Textläge
<MarkSlap> Sitter mer irssi på tty3
<EAG> hehe
<MarkSlap> Och den servern du CTCP:ade finns i Tyskland. :P
<MarkSlap> Kör dock Ubuntu Server 10.04
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> EAG: vad kör du?
<EAG> rörande gnome eller kde? ;)
<EAG> eller ubuntuversioner?
<Philip5> både och
<EAG> på första: naturligtvis gnome ;)
<EAG> på andra: numera 10.04 och 10.10
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> då kanske du skulle vilja testa mina paket för cdemu för 10.10?
<MarkSlap> Philip5: Annars kör jag Gnome, aldrig KDE.
<MarkSlap> :D
<vs-hs> MarkSlap: noob
<Philip5> MarkSlap: jag har ändå hopp om dig att en dag...
<MarkSlap> vs-hs: Du sitter med en mack, så du ska ju inte säga så mycket. :)
<vs-hs> xD
<vs-hs> a
<vs-hs> w
<EAG> Philip5: jag har dock kört kde en gång
<MarkSlap> Philip5: Jag tyckte bättre om KDE förut, men sen såg jag Gnome.
<EAG> en kort stund :p
<EAG> Philip5: du tänkte på cdemu pga det jag skrev för en stund sen?
<Philip5> är ju en smaksak om inte annat
<Philip5> EAG: nej jag missade det så det var nog innan jag kom hem
<Philip5> det är för att jag slängde upp paket för cdemu på min ppa förrut idag
<EAG> ok, men vad ska man med cdemu till?
<Philip5> har inte fått dem testade i gnome
<EAG> det är väl bara att mounta en iso-fil?
<Philip5> http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/pkg_libmirage.php
<Philip5> du kan mounta alla formaten där
<EAG> aha utan att behöva köra typ bin2isp
<EAG> iso
<Philip5> ja
<EAG> okidoki
<Philip5> för nero, acohol 120% och en rad andra
<Philip5> med gnome ska du kunna högerklicka och mounta dem och ha en liten ikon för de olika speglarna. lite mer som med daemon tools i windows
<Philip5> har testat dem med kde och där funkar allt som det ska men har inte kunnat testa av gnome appleten
<EAG> vid tillfälle kan jag ju testa
<Philip5> oki
<EAG> jag har nog ett gäng binfiler liggandes nånstans
<EAG> från mina mörka dagar
<Philip5> man börj ju så klart ha någon sådan spegel också
<Philip5> hehe
<Mullcom> :P
<Mullcom> låter intressant
<Philip5> Mullcom: har du lust får du annars gärna testa
<Philip5> allt ligger uppe på min ppa
<Mullcom> jag hänger tyvärr inte i lunux just nu
<Philip5> oki
<EAG> jag har fullt upp med att installera om en liten burk
<Mullcom> Jag håller på att flytta så plockat ner alla lådor
<EAG> så jag testar det senare
<Philip5> oki
<EAG> min "tellstick-burk" :)
<Philip5> säg gärna till så jag bara får det checkat att det går som det ska
<Mullcom> tellsick
<EAG> frågan är om jag hinner det idag öht.. jag ska iväg o dricka mig drucken nere på stan  sen också
<Mullcom> Det ska vara användbart har jag hört
<EAG> Mullcom: det är det
<Mullcom> vad har du kopplat till den?
<Mullcom> kör du med android appet?
<EAG> än så länge bara några nexauttag och kjell o cos egna (50-219?)
<Mullcom> ok
<EAG> verkar inte finnas nån vettig android applet som går ihop sig med linuxservermjukvara
<EAG> så jag kör homeautomation
<Mullcom> jag ska labba lite med det där när jag flyttar nu
<Mullcom> ok
<EAG> jag håller på o labbar lite o testar mest.. framöver ska jag väl köpa några infällda mottagare o dimmrar o sånt
<Mullcom> men dom gör en ny variant på det där
<Mullcom> och eget app
<EAG> ok
<EAG> jag tycker det är en rolig pryl iaf
<Mullcom> jag skulle vilja hitta så man kan koppla så man kan tända i taket
<Mullcom> jo det är det.
<Mullcom> ha det gött på stan
<EAG> inga prolblem
<Mullcom> prata mer någon annan dag när jag labbar :D
<EAG> ok
<EAG> :)
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> hur staller man allt till normalt igen
<IPconfig> har na konstigt teama
<IPconfig> vill ha allt som vanligt
<IPconfig> find de ett simpelt kommando f;r de
<IPconfig> eller maste man om instalera de
<IPconfig> ><
<cahoot> möjligen kunde det hjälpa om du avslöjade i vilken miljö det rör sig
<IPconfig> ubuntu 8
<IPconfig> installera om allt
<IPconfig> brb
<yb20> Ipconfig, om man installerar ett tema som elegant gnome så får man med ett verktyg som nollställer en profil till elegant. gnome har ingen sådan funktion tyvärr vad jag vet
<Philip5> åhhh, installera om allt för att byta tillbaka tema?!?! låter lite overkill... :O
<cahoot> windowsskadad
<Philip5> hehe, ja
<Philip5> ingen här som har varit på Stockholmsmässan idag eller ska dit imorgon? det är ju scifimässa på G
<Philip5> http://www.scifiworld.se
<barzam> jag var på den för några år sen
<Philip5> har faktiskt aldrig varit på den men det kanske skulle vara kul
<Philip5> kristanna loken ska ju vara där och bara hon är ju rätt sevärd :)
<barzam> det var ganska mycket loser-känsla faktiskt
<barzam> men det var kul att kolla på folks leksaker de ställde ut och sålde
<Philip5> brukar den vara stor själva mässan?
<Philip5> Barre behöver ju inte ens klä ut sig eller känna sig lika uttittad som till vardags då han redan till vardags är rätt lik han på bilden här: http://www.scifiworld.se/foto/01_Stockholm_2007/STH_2007_027.jpg
<Philip5> :D
<Barre> Philip5: du stör mig.. jag kollar på dokumentären om dig ;P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adgp0v_mfTk&feature=player_embedded
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> Philip5: ska du dit eller?
<Philip5> vet inte. det vore lite kul faktiskt
<Barre> det ligger ju granne med mig, kanske skall springa in och kolla läget (fota lite kanske)...
<Philip5> beror lite på vädret imorgon och när jag vaknar
<antii> var där idag
<antii> scifi mässan :-D
<Philip5> var det nått?
<antii> mja
<EAG> nån här som förstår sig på fläktstyrning och temperaturer i ubuntu?
<antii> nej fan
<Philip5> är det stora eller lilla mässan?
<antii> stora
<antii> skakade han med joe flanigan :D
<Philip5> såg han glad ut?
<antii> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7924785/sgasnubben.jpg
<antii> tog den
<antii> så ja :-D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tror du han sett fram emot det hela året?
<antii> knapast
<antii> han från terminator 2.. fan heter han
<Philip5> mycket groupies
<antii> såg helt sjukt nerknarkad ut =(
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> mycket folk då eller glest?
<EAG> det som listas i proc/acpi/thermal_zone/* är trip points?
<antii> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7924785/trooper.jpg Philip5 ha
<antii> där är Barre
<EAG> dvs när fläkten ska gå igång?
<antii> Philip5: fatta vad cash han tjänar på o bara sitta där o skriva autografer, 200kr/autograf >_<
<Philip5> satte du dig inte bredvid och erbjöd din för 20 kr??
<antii> :P
<Philip5> men är det värt att åka dit en eftermiddag?
<yb20> folk e togiga, jag har en orginal kopia med orginal autograf..
<antii> Philip5: haha nej.. tidigt isåfall. var där runt 11, tog 20min o hitta parkering
<antii> köade i 30min för o komma in så tidigt :/
<Philip5> oj men då var det ju rätt mycket folk iaf
<antii> mm, fotomässan samtidigt ju
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> kan man gå på båda på samma biljett?
<antii> nej
<antii> det sög..
<antii> gick bara på scifi :p
<Philip5> jag var en gång på lagermässa med jobbet och det var sjukttrist och nästan inga besökare
<antii> låter trist
<Philip5> de visade nya truckar och system för att hålla ordning på lådor på lagret :D
<antii> haha, bara intressant för cheferna
<Philip5> men det var verkligen så dåligt med besökare så att gick man längs gången så kollade de efter en på en 40 m avstånf
<Philip5> avstånd
<antii> smockat här idag iallafall
<Philip5> alltid nått
<R2D21> Seedar ubuntu och Xubuntu från datorn i garaget. Det var en minusgrad där...
<antii> R2D21: dåligt.
<Philip5> R2D21: då kanske du kan överklocka den lite mer utan den blir för varm ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<yb20> *skål*
<amelia> antii: de där gubbarna var på gamex också. :)
<amelia> antii: http://www.linuxchick.se/wp-content/gallery/gamex-2010/dscn1890.jpg
<antii> :)
<antii> amelia: aha, du var där :)
<coobra> amelia:  var du på messan  ?
<antii> coobra: gamex ju?
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> :D
<amelia> antii: japp
<amelia> jag köpte spel. :D
<antii> amelia: :)
<amelia> får det 3 december. *längta*
<coobra> amelia:  till ?
<antii> sega? :-D
<amelia> coobra: Nintendo Wii
<antii> superbilligt där eller?
<amelia> letade NES-spel, men de hade inga bra med sig. :(
<antii> =/
<antii> fanns endel nes-spel där idag :)
<amelia> antii: nej, men förhandsbokning. får det i brevlådan samma dag som spelet släpps i sverige.
<antii> gött.
<antii> är wii så skoj?
<amelia> jao. årets viktigaste spel ju.
<antii> vilket?
<amelia> antii: sådär. jag gillar ju mario så.. fast fattar inte riktigt studsa och vifta-grejjen
<amelia> antii: Super Mario All-Stars
<antii> Ah :)
<amelia> 25 års-jubileumsspelet <3
<haffe> Party party.
<antii> amelia: blir säkert ballt :-)
<barzam> finns all stars till wii nu?
<amelia> barzam: släpps 3 dec
<barzam> fan va grymt, det är helt klart mitt favoritspel till snes
<antii> amelia: sitter o nöter det på nes nu? .p
<amelia> antii: neh. mitt nes ligger i delar i en flyttkartong. :(
<amelia> borde se till att bygga ihop det igen någon dag.
<antii> gör det :)
<amelia> eller köpa ett nytt... eller båda kanske.
<amelia> behöver ändå köpa tetris, det är borta.. kan lika gärna köpa ett nes ockås
<antii> :D
<antii> vart tänker du köpa det ifrån då?
<amelia> psxcare eller gamereply nästa gång jag är nere i skåne.
<antii> ballt
<amelia> jo, funderar på ett SNES när jag ändå håller på.
<haffe> Kan man köpa orginalnes nuförtiden?
<amelia> är inte samma sak med wii.
<haffe> Det går ju att köpa hårdvarukloner.
<amelia> haffe: nja.. refurbished finns ju.
<amelia> så är väl inte 100% orginal
<barzam> amelia: finns inte psxcare kvar i sthlm?
<amelia> de lär ju ha bytt kassetläsaren.
<amelia> barzam: jo... men gamereplay ligger i skåne. :P
<barzam> ah
<amelia> barzam: jag bor i sthlm, men tycker gamereplay är bättre än psxcare
<barzam> jag är för bekväm för att orka nagon annan
<Barre> antii: tittut
<coobra> w t
<coobra> f
<vs-hs> w
<vs-hs>  t
<vs-hs> f
<Barre> vilken netsplit
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<vs-hs> välkommen Philip5
<haffe> Hohoho.
<haffe> Trollolololololol.
<haffe> Hej hej.
<haffe> MÃ¥r ni bra?
<vs-hs> Tolololo
<haffe> Trevligt att ara här ikväll.
<haffe> Vad händer?
<vs-hs> haffe: Sitter på en obekväl jävla plaststol med kackigt wlan och ont om batteritid
<vs-hs> obekväm
<haffe> Jag antar att du har eluttag?
<vs-hs> nej
<haffe> Jag upptäckte just att jag ofrivilligt stulit två paket möbeltassar från IKEA.
<Philip5> vs-hs: vilket är värst?? :)
<haffe> Jag får gå tillbaka imorgon och betala för dem.
<Guest66382> haffe: "ofrivilligt"
<Guest66382> ;)
<vs-hs> lo
<vs-hs> l
<vs-hs> 14 min kvar
<coobra> till ?
<coobra> du ska raka benen din apa
<haffe> Guest66382: Ja, jag glömde bort att jag lagt dem i fickan på min jacka.
<K350> Alternativ till nslookup och hping3 resolve för att få en host ip direkt?
<K350> utan en massa annan info menar jag
<Barre> K350: dig +short www.aftonbladet.se
<K350> dig var bra. funkar dock inte om man inte kör en dns antar jag
<Barre> fömodligen inte, vad vet jag. Ser inte behovet att inte köra dns :P
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Det kan inte vara ok att inte ha värme i elementen såhär års.
<amelia> det är rätt dåligt med det här också. :(
<amelia> -7C ute också
<spixx> Neeetsplit
<chees> hur urinstall man ett program
<MarkSlap> aptitude remove program
<MarkSlap> sudo aptitude remove program
<MarkSlap> Kanske kan vara bra
<chees>  heter nya mozilla 4
<chees> minefiled?
<chees> firefox4
<MarkSlap> Mozilla vad?
<MarkSlap> Aha
<chees> skulle dra in firefox 4,0
<MarkSlap> Mm
<chees> så fick jag in nån webläsare som heter minefiled
<MarkSlap> Det är bara en beta
<chees> är minefiled rätt?
<MarkSlap> Dom brukar kunna ha sånna namn, ja
<chees> ok
<chees> vissa grejer chrome ej grejar
<chees> hehe
<MarkSlap> Fx 3.0 hette Gran Paradiso
<MarkSlap> Kommer ihåg när jag körde den
<chees> ok
<chees> kör du för web läsare nu då?
<MarkSlap> Fx 3.6
<MarkSlap> Ska la uppgradera till betan
<MarkSlap> Gran Paradiso var alphan/betan till 3.0
<MarkSlap> Som Minefiled är till 4.0 nu
<MarkSlap> Minefield*
<chees> ok
<chees> tycker firefox buggade de sista
<chees> den bara skog av då och då
<chees> och crashaoch hade sig
<chees> kör du pidgin btw?
<MarkSlap> Nepp
<MarkSlap> Bitlbee
<chees> ok
<MarkSlap> Textbaserad
<chees> den är för overkillför lilla me
<MarkSlap> Och körs via en IRC-klient
<MarkSlap> :D
<chees> :P
<chees> kan inte skciak filer på nya pidgin
<MarkSlap> Ladda upp på en valfri filhost och länka i stället
<MarkSlap> http://solidfiles.com/
<MarkSlap> Den är bra imo.
<chees> hur funkar dom?
<MarkSlap> Fungerar vad?
<chees> ah ok
<chees> nästan som ubuntu one?
<MarkSlap> Aldrig använt
<MarkSlap> Det är som en vanlig filhost
<MarkSlap> Man laddar upp och får en länk. :P
<MarkSlap> Som Imageshack, fast denna är bra.
<chees> ah ok
<chees> köper du 1 gb då eller
<MarkSlap> Jag är moderator.
<MarkSlap> SÃ¥ tror jag har 1Go, ja.
<MarkSlap> Jag har tydligen använt 3Go.
<MarkSlap> :>
<chees> ah gutt
<chees> :)
<chees> ska testa
<chees> nu blire midag
<MarkSlap> Ha det gött. :)
<amelia> hej peetra!
<peetra> hej-hej!
<peetra> nu har jag irssi, hur ser mina ÅÄÖ_n ut?
<amelia> för mig ser de bra ut.
<peetra> å ditt ö ser åsså ut som det ska. :)
<amelia> ÅÄÖ åäö
<amelia> ser bra ut?
<peetra> Å detta är snabbt som sjutton jfr Empathy! :D
<amelia> irssi är bäst.
<peetra> Empathy tog tid på sig å skicka MINA grejjer för att jag sku se dem tom. LOLs
<amelia> ännu bättre om man kör det i screen på en server, då kommer man åt sin irc överallt ifrån där man har en dator och internet
<peetra> ja, du är ju servernörden, så det är klart att du tycker så. .P
<peetra> .P
<peetra> :p
<amelia> hehe, de flesta ircmuppar tycker det, servernördar eller inte.
<peetra> sådärja, kan inte skylla stavfel på klientem längre. ;-)
<amelia> man slipper ju koppla ner irc så man slipper missa något. :)
<peetra> heheh
<peetra> SÅÅÅÅ viktig är väl inte IRC ändå?
<peetra> men vad vet jag, jag är inte biten av IRC-flugan på riktigt än.
<amelia> är väl kanske inte så mycket att missa något i någon kanal som att missa ett meddelande från någon polare.
<amelia> jag har ju en del vänner som jag känt över irc i över 10 år och aldrig någonsin träffat på riktigt.
<peetra> priva mess är ledsamt att missa, jo. :(
<peetra> vissa folk påstår att man inte kan lära känna någon "på riktigt" över nätet
<amelia> hehe, jag förstår inte varför det skulle vara någon skillnad på "på riktigt" och på nätet.
<peetra> Men nu bor han iallafall här, han som jag inte kunde lära känna, då han var för längt borta enl. "ALLA". LOLs
<haffe_> peetra: Är det något viktigt så brukar man få reda på det ändå.
<peetra> utan IRC då?
<hvipen> Hur installerar man Norton i Ubuntu?
<peetra> eller utan IRL-life?
<peetra> ^^
<amelia> peetra: träffade du din kille på internet?
<peetra> Javisst!
<amelia> nice, jag med. på irc. :P
<peetra> Han var support-person på phpbb-se å jag hade just startat mitt första phpbb-forum. :)
<peetra> Toppen, amelia! :D
<haffe_> peetra: BÃ¥de och.
<virtuald> amelia: skulle du inte säga att jag är annorlunda på riktigt än på nätet? :
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> iofs va det några år sen vi sågs…
<hvipen> Kan man köra office i Ubuntu?
<peetra> på nätet kan man förstås ljuga litegrann eller låta bli att berätta allt
<amelia> virtuald: möjligen lite socialare på irc. :) men generellt sett inte vad jag kommer ihåg.
<antii> Barre: hej
<peetra> men att alla inte vill berätta allt tycker jag är aceptabelt, jag vill definitivt INTE veta allt ändå. ^^
<virtuald> okej
<amelia> peetra: det kan man irl också. :)
<peetra> Precis, amelia!!!
<amelia> virtuald: på tal om annorlunda på irc vs irl, har du någon kontakt med dinkles nuförtiden?
<hvipen> Är detta en daiting channel?
<amelia> hvipen: haha, nejdå.
<hvipen> trodde nästan det!
<amelia> hvipen: du kan köra OpenOffice i Ubuntu, men MS Office blir svårare.
<hvipen> aha ok!
<hvipen> jag kör ubuntu själv , ville bara jävlas lite
<hvipen> :)
<BigH> Speeddating på IRC.
<amelia> hvipen: vad gäller Norton vet jag inte, antar att du menar Norton Antivirus.. det är inte så vanligt att man har antivirus-program på linux.
<BigH> Det hade varit något :)
<MarkSlap> Det finns.
<virtuald> amelia: ja, vi är fortfarande på efnet
<MarkSlap> Men att köra en Windowsversion blir ju meningslöst.
<virtuald> amelia: grep också
<amelia> MarkSlap: klart det finns, men hur man gör eller varför man skulle vette fan.
<MarkSlap> amelia: Precis
<peetra> avg har visst någe för linux, tror jag... Hmms, ska googla. :)
<amelia> virtuald: ah, han har jag träffat ett par gånger sen han flyttade upp till sthlm igen.
<MarkSlap> NÃ¥gon som har sett till Hentai-san?
<virtuald> :>
<hvipen> nevermind about norton & office!
<hvipen> skojade lite
<MarkSlap> Det är dumt att skoja här. :)
<MarkSlap> Folk tar det oftast seriöst.
<MarkSlap> :D
<hvipen> det var det jag ville kolla
<peetra> http://free.avg.com/gb-en/download.tpl-mcr8.prd-alf
<hvipen> ;)
<amelia> virtuald: jag har dissat efnet, är i tusen kanaler här på freenode så orkar inte med alla nät längre. :P
<hvipen> tack peetra
<MarkSlap> EFNet <3
<amelia> freenode och ircnet <3
<MarkSlap> EFNet är råast och minst regler.
<peetra> jag måste titta på det där med många kanaler i irssi visst. :P *småfniss*
<amelia> freenode för allt man behöver veta om servrar och ircnet för allt man behöver veta om nätverk. :)
<virtuald> amelia: aha, har dåliga erfarenheter av ircnet :p
<hvipen> Jag testade Tor idag, slött som fan , nån som kör med det?
<amelia> peetra: /j #kanal för att komma till en ny kanal. Alt + 1, Alt + 2, Alt + 3 o.s.v. för att hoppa mellan dem.
<peetra> Ajjja, det är SÅÅ enkelt. :)
<amelia> japp
<MarkSlap> Alt + <- eller -> (piltangenter) fungerar också
<MarkSlap> Jag använder IRC mest för underhållning och för att hålla kontakt med alla vänner :P
<BigH> Party.
<peetra_> vad sa du, amelia? <alt> 1 å 2 eller så....?
<MarkSlap> Mm
<amelia> peetra: japp
<MarkSlap> Håll in alt och tryck på 2 eller 1
<MarkSlap> Fungerar tekniskt sett enda till alt-o (från q till o dvs), men några av bokstäverna är reserverade i gnome-terminal för menyknappar.
<MarkSlap> Per default dvs.
<amelia> jag har stängt av det, i gnome-terminal alltså
<peetra_> okeeej... ummm... Nu blev det så att jag joinat två kanaler i två olika shell-fönster. :P
<MarkSlap> amelia: Det hade varit något
<amelia> MarkSlap: Edit - Keyboard Shortcuts (klicka ur första bockrutan)
<MarkSlap> ah, det var la gött.
<amelia> MarkSlap: sen slutar gnome-terminal att störa sig. :)
<MarkSlap> Tack. :)
<peetra_> Jag kanske ska ens snegla på nån liten man eller så. ^^ google ger massa relevanta grejer jhue. så lat är inte ens jag.,-)
<MarkSlap> :D
<hvipen> jag kör empathy - hur får man fram alla kanaler som finns ?
<peetra_> vaddå lost terminal? Ni ser denna text eller...?
<peetra_> Jag har just skippat empathy, den suger
<MarkSlap> Mm
<MarkSlap> Vi ser dig
<peetra_> empathy är en väldigt strippad version för IRC. :(
<peetra_> Bra
<peetra_> eller bra för mig, kan vara mindre bra för er. ^^
<peetra_> Jag fick inte fram hälften ens av det som sku kunna behövas för en IRC-klient för en person som har minimalistiska behov.
<peetra_> *i empathy
<hvipen> finns det andra program som klarar yahoo och messenger med?
<MarkSlap> Bitlbee
<peetra_> klarar aMSN av yahoo förresten?
<peetra_> Nu ska jag hoppa ut å se om min autojoin funkade. brb. :)
<m1rage1> pidgin klarar msn, irc och en massa andra protokoll
<peetra> Jag är trött, så jag får se på det senare. :) skönt med en IRC-klient, som inte drar resurser av det grafiska iallafall. Det är jag verkligen värd!!!
<K350> *leave
<K350> *leave
<hvipen> pidgin hade jag problem med installationen - vill inte fucka till det igen
<yb20> vilken torrent klient stödjer inmatning av hash värden ? testade med transmission men där funkade det inte
<polter> om jag vill peka min domän mot min router, ska man använda något slags dyndns-tjänst då? jag har dynamisk IP
<peetra> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=has+encryption+bittorrent+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=sv&&sa=X&ei=pnHxTLS7OoPpOaXlwPQJ&ved=0CBcQBSgA&q=hash+encryption+bittorrent+ubuntu&spell=1&fp=fc9b2e10a8e31b00
<Philip5> yb20: vadå för hashvärden?
<yb20> Philip5, dht värdet
<Philip5> yb20: är inte det magnetlänk du tänker på?
<yb20> om jag tex  vill dela ut en fil med min u torrent till dig så ska det räcka med att skapa hashvärde, man ska inte behöva göra en torrent
<yb20> precis
<yb20> magnetlänken är hashvärdet med lite kuriosatext
<Philip5> har du magnetlänk så kan du lägga till den i t ex transmisson
<Philip5> välj add url och sedan lägger du till magnetlänk
<yb20> ahaa, den är inte smart nog att klara av hashvärdet5 i sig... utan behöver hela magneten
<Philip5> antar magnetlänkar är formatiserade
<yb20> jag vet inte, jag tror det är så
<yb20> i windows och utorrent matade jag bara in hashvärdet
<yb20> bra, ska testa och se hur fomatet ska se ut
<Philip5> har inte testat
<yb20> det funkar finfint i den klienten
<yb20> kanske ktorrent eller annat klarar av det utan att man manuellt ska skapa magneten
<plun_> ping-pong  Nafallo
<Philip5> ping pong pang
<plun_> bang
<yb20> Philip5, deluge klarade av hashvärdet och behövde inte magneten :)
<Philip5> oki
<yb20> stönigt att skapa en torrent och skicka den till folk om man bara ska skicka ngt litet
<barzam> plun_: så du har börjat hänga här också? :)
<plun_> barzam:  jag blev ju utkastad....  ;-)
<Philip5> utkastad från vart?
<barzam> plun_: du menar från .se?
<barzam> men jag tänkte närmast på irc, har aldrig sett dig här förutom på mötet sist
<plun_> barzam; Naje .se var länge sedan då jag retade gallfeber på vikingen... nu retade jag gallfeber på "Hund"... så han gav väl order om förpassning igår...  ;-)
<Philip5> jobbigt om man vart man än vänder sig så retar man upp folk
<barzam> plun_: haha jo du har vissa förmågor att reta gallfeber, men du kommer tillbaka till -se-forumet hoppas jag
<plun_> barzam: jo jag sviker aldrig Ubuntu....   :-)
<barzam> plun_: jag har alltid velat fråga, vad gör du irl så att säga?
<plun_> barzam: "thats a big secret...."   :-)
<plun_> Philip5: jo men det är ännu jobbigare med snuubar som ifrågasätter allting som Ubuntu vill genomföra...speciellt om det kommer från Arch-snubbar
<barzam> plun_: ok, men jag respekterar det, var bara nyfiken :)
<Philip5> plun_: kan man förstå
<barzam> "Arch-snubbar", snacka om hårda ord ;)
<swedala> plun_: du måste lära dig att leva med att folk har olika åsikter :P
<plun_> swedala: jovisst är det så men varför tjöta över något som man måste prova själv och sedan ge åsikter på "rätt ställe" ?
<swedala> plun_: de flesta arch-bögar har problem
<plun_> swedala:  njau, jag har största repsket för Archarna bara de håller sig ur vägen för vad Ubuntu vill...  ;-)
<swedala> plun_: där har du problemet, du kräver att ubuntu skall ha fri mark :P
<plun_> swedala: jo men Ubuntu är fri mark.....kan inte bli friare..  :-)
<swedala> plun_: lika fritt som andra distar
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> ubuntu vill inte bota från RAIDEn
<plun_> swedala: jo och nu är jag innerligt trött på att en massa andra användare av suspekta distar ska förgifta Ubuntu....
<plun_> För de intresserade så ser Ubuntu just nu ut så här, Natty, http://imgur.com/IcWvT.jpg
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Unity?
<plun_> Yep
<barzam> plun_: är knapparna tillbaka till höger eller har du ändrat?
<barzam> stäng osv
<foobaren> Är det en desktop (eller är dit ingen skillnad)?
<plun_> barzam: jag ändrar alltid tillbaka knapparna till höger...  ;-)
<antii> plun_: ser hax ut!
<barzam> jo det ser riktigt fint ut det där
<barzam> ska bli intressant att se vart vi hamnar med wayland och allt det där också
<barzam> jag tycker ubuntu gör helt rätt som prövar detta
<plun_> barzam: Njau, jag är inte helt övertygad om succen med det här....massvis med jobb... sen kan man då automagiskt dölja Unity om man vill det.
<Nafallo> unity ftw
<Nafallo> \o/
<Nafallo> !unity is http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<plun_> Nafallo... nope....https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuide
<plun_> Sen måste man då just nu köra från GIT samt bzr...
<swedala> plun_: har du själv testat några andra distar seriöst?
<plun_> swedala; yup, Fedora men jag blev bara förbannad....jag har kanonkul med att testa utvecklingsversionen av Ubuntu, kan inte bli bättre !
<swedala> plun_: ok, men att du har BARA testat en dist utöver ubuntu är ju inte särskilt imponerande.
<barzam> de är ju inte så värst olika egentligen
<plun_> Njau.... nu har jag då klrt Debian Sid, Mint etc men det är ju samma sak som Ubuntu, jag finner Debians pakethantering som helt överlägsen... !! vägrar Arch samt andra sunkiga distar !
<swedala> barzam: nää, men folk distar ju distar ju rejält numera
<barzam> arch är i skottlinjen här :)
<barzam> swedala: dissar distar?
<swedala> plun_: jag köper att du ogillar andra distar, men att du gör det p g a okunskap är tråkigt
<barzam> plun_: vilka är de andra sunkiga distarna förutom arch förresten? gentoo antar jag
 * foobaren gillar arch linux
<swedala> foobaren: jävla skitdist
<plun_> barzam: jo jag jhar inget intresse av Arch eftersom jag är helt nöjd med att köra Ubuntus utvecklingsversion och bidra med ev buggar !
<swedala> barzam: sorry, jag var otydlig, jag menar folk dissar distar utan kunskap
<plun_> barzam: jo Gentoo är den sunkigaste av dom alla... totalt asocialt skit !
<barzam> to each his own, personligen tycker jag bäst om arch, men hackar inte på andra
<barzam> plun_: lfs då?
<barzam> linux from scratch, det är väl ändå värre än gentoo
<plun_> barzam: jo Linux from scratch ger mig rysningar.....;-)  men för en som vill bli utveclare så är det ett måste att genomgå.
<plun_> utvecklare
<barzam> jo jag ska pröva det nån gång, efter gentoo ;)
<plun_> barzam: har du provat Ubuntus utvecklingsversion ?
<barzam> nej, jag tycker det verkar jobbigt med saker som pajar :)
<barzam> när man minst anar det
<plun_> barzam: jo men det pajar ju lika mycket med andra distar som Arch som rullar....
<barzam> arch pajar aldrig, det är det fina
<barzam> networkmanager då och då, men det är mest för att jag inte kör hela gnome tror jag
<plun_> barzam: njau Ubuntu pajar inte heller för mig själv....men kan kräva lite handpåläggning då under ett utvecklingsskede !
<barzam> jag är däremot sugen på linux mint debian, jag höll på att installera det på min andra dator men unetbootin funkade inte som vanligt så det blev arch med kde istället
<barzam> kanske ska ge det en till chans
<plun_> Jo men Mint är för lama "lamers"-----
<barzam> haha ok då
<plun_> eller "noobs"....
<barzam> mintupdate är suverän
<barzam> fattar inte att inte ubuntu kör den
<plun_> Jo nu är då Ubuntu mycket nära Debian och jag kan inte se något skäl för mintupdate.
<plun_> barzam: har själv inga problem med Unetbootin och Mint... mycket trevlig skapelse
<barzam> min sticka vägrade boota iaf
<plun_> Njau... jag har använt min för att chroota en trasig Natty flera gånger utan trubbel, 64 bitar
<spixx> Argh vart finns min designer när jag behöver honom
<spixx> inget har blivit bättre sen jag släppte ut honom ur buren...
<spixx> barzam: tips kör ett par gånger?
<barzam> spixx: tips för att få unetbootin att funka?
<spixx> jao
<spixx> den packar inte alltid upp ordentligt ifrån ison
<spixx> så kör du om ett par gånger utan att formatera brukar det börja funka
<plun_> Jo sedan postade jag det här för att enkelt komma ihåg chrotningen, http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=233&t=51541
<spixx> alt om du kopierar allt själv
<barzam> kan man köra dd på ubuntus isos?
<spixx> :S dunno troligen?
<spixx> är väll rent tekniskt bara att se till att du har en kopia?
<spixx> sen kan du säga åt bios att boota från stickan
<plun_> Unetbootin funkar alltid för mig under förutsättning att jag först formaterar stickan med gparted.
<barzam> ska pröva på riktigt imorgon
<spixx> mm, hade problem under Ubuntu men sällan eller aldrig under windows av någon anledning
<barzam> kanske ska installera ubuntus test istället för meego på denna datorn
<barzam> unetbootin borde ju inte strula som det gör tycker jag
<plun_> Yup... testa Ubuntu och bidra med buggar... !   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Calyp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fyq7WRr_GPg
<Calyp> fkn EPIC !
<Calyp> \o/
<plun_> Nafallo:.....  ping-pong igen !
<barzam> god natt kanalen
<plun_> Jo... kanalen... det är mycket märkligt att inte fler från Sverige deltar aktivt i en utvecklingsversion av Ubuntu....det verkar mest bli en massa gnölande över att nåt inte funkar med den stabila versionen...myckeyt märkligt ??
<Calyp> då pillar jag nog hellre med Trisquel iofs ;)
<virtuald> plun_: körde tidigare utvecklingsversioner men jag tycker de är instabila så jag orkar inte
<virtuald> för instabila*
<nuc33> nej, jag har också tröttnat
<virtuald> de slänger in skit för att hinna med sina deadlines
<nuc33> jag är rätt duktig på att fukka upp hela mitt egna os endå..
<virtuald> nuc33: är du duktig på att laga dem också?
<plun_> virtuald: givetsvist kan de vara instabilt men vitsen är ju att bidra med något till Ubuntu om något krånglar.... vilka ska prova ????
<nuc33> virtuald, jag blir bättre
<nuc33> jag började med Ubuntu för ca 1 vecka sedan
<nuc33> har bara kört console centos tidigare
<nuc33> (jobbar i det på jobbet)
<nuc33> och där är det mest grepa ur logfiler från vårat egna system
<virtuald> 8]
<nuc33> :-)
<nuc33> Well någon gång slänger vi in någon kernelmodul också
<nuc33> men fan vad jag gillar gnome
<plun_> nuc33... jo vad kör du för kärna  ?
<virtuald> plun_: blir lite svårt att fixa t.ex. buggar i telepathy's connection managers (eller vilken komponent det nu är) när x slutar funka och kärnan är instabil te.x.
<nuc33> Linux 2.6.35-23-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 17 22:14:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<virtuald> men jag kan nog inte hålla mig länge till ändå
<nuc33> varför vill du köra en instabil version? :)
<plun_> virtuald: jo men någon måste ju testa om det funkar......  är det ingen som filar en bugg så kan ju inte en utvecklare veta att det är "skit"
<nuc33> plun_ det finns rapporterade buggar som ligger i current version som inte är fixat i testrelease
<nuc33> sådant stör mig, när det prioriteras att utveckla nya saker istället för att fixa
<nuc33> hade du frågat mig imorse hade jag haft ett exempel, men nu har jag glömt vad det var jag såg
<virtuald> plun_: saken jag tänkte på vet de redan om och jag vet inte om det är fixat men det är en gammal bugg som ingen prioriterade iaf, kände att jag inte riktigt visste hur jag skulle göra och bytte tillbaka till pidgin istället
<plun_> nuc33... jag har maximalt utbyte av att köra en instabil version inkl att jag lär mig en massa saker. Pidgin eller Empathy ser jag som en ren pinsam historia för Ubuntu Sverige att man inte har koll på....  ;-)
<nuc33> plun_, finns där stöd för 2010 exchange i nyare version? :D
<plun_> Ingen aning.... jag vägrar det sunkiga Evolution och kör istället Thunderbird...jag har inga trubbel med att skicka upp Outlook-filer till Google för vidare befodran till Thunderbirds gmail samt kalenderfunktion.
<nuc33> Men det har inget med Exchange att göra
<nuc33> jag kör faktiskt Thunderbird imap mot våran Exchange på jobbdatorn
<nuc33> Problemet är att inte mapparna uppdaterar sig automatisk när jag får ett nytt mail
<virtuald> nuc33: telepathy.freedesktop.org kan ha kvar
<nuc33> Det är först när jag klickar på tex Inbox som den blir bold Inbox(1)
<nuc33> virtuald, jag kör pidgin.. :-)
<virtuald> aha.. pidgin.im isåfall
<plun_> Nej, förvisso men med det mesta så måste man då bemöda sig att testa själv....på jobbet kör jag då Outlook och jag synkar det perfekt med Thunderbird.... trots admins som hatar fri mjukvara !
<virtuald> menade svar, inte kvar
<nuc33> plun_, har din Thunderbird samma problem?
<plun_> Ne.... jag ahr inga thunderbird problem....  inkl att jag kör Lightning samt då Googles synk !
<nuc33> hur synkar du exchange kalendern mot googles?
<plun_> Problemet för mig är att jag har en arbetsgivare som hatar fri mjukvara,   Synken mot min Android lur kan man glömma, därför måste jag då ladda upp filer från Outlook till Google, sen synkas då både min "lur" samt Thunderbird", funkar alldeles utmärkt förutom Outlook manövern som tar lite tid.
<nuc33> går det inte direktsynka android mot exchange?
<nuc33> jag får ju mig htc desire HD, när den nu kommer
<plun_> Jo det går alldeles utmärkt om en arbetsgivare dodkönner det..... vilket inte många gör !
<nuc33> godkänner det? du menar att det finns en policy för att man inte får hantera det så, eller är det tekniskt blockerat i erat fall?
<plun_> nuc33: de allra flesta företag som jag könner till har strikta regler för att ansluta sig till en Exchage-server....min arbetsgivare har extrema regler och vägrar installera HTCs synkprogram innan det är godkänt, tar då x månader. Hursomhelst så är det då inget problem efetrsom Google har en sådan förnäm tjänst att man kan ladda upp kalender-filer....Tack Google !
<nuc33> plun_ laddar du över dom manuellt?
<plun_> nuc33nuc33... Yup..http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=98563
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-28
<Calyp> hahaa http://www.entirelyopensource.com/Blog-and-Opinion/Tandberg-illustrates-stupidity-of-software-patent-policy
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> min install stannar på 75% -.-''
<IPconfig> på mitt OS
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Någon som har en Sopcast-länk att dela med sig av? Jag har kompilerat totem-
<IPconfig> hej hej
<Umeaboy> sopcast.
<IPconfig> min linux burk är fuck upp just nu
<Umeaboy> Har du Windows i den också? Då kan det vara DET som är förklaringen.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<IPconfig> nej
<IPconfig> den är helt tom
<IPconfig> men installera om linux nu
<IPconfig> men den stannar på 75&
<IPconfig> %
<Qrizze> IPconfig: finns ju många olika linuxdistar. vad använder för för dist? och är det en netinstall. vilken mirror använder du då?
<IPconfig> ubuntu 7
<IPconfig> och de är från en live CD
<Qrizze> varför just köra 7:an?
<Qrizze> kan ju vara att den är felbränd. får du några felloggar?
<nuc33> det är ju rätt vanligt förekommande att det är fel på mediat
<nuc33> så, bränn om skivan, med en annan brännare
<movinthex> azzow vaffö kåstar brännbara dvd i swärjeh så mycke ??
<movinthex> Att bränna CD kan man göra billigt, men DVD är svindyra?
<David-A> movinthex: den s.k. kassettbandsskatten. knappt 1 kr per tom cd, troligen några kr per tom dvd. även tomma kassettband/videoband och mp3-spelare. copyswede.se vill även ha skatt på mobiltelefoner tror jag det var.
<David-A> oficiellt för att dela ut till artister eftersom tomma cd m.m. används för piratkopiering.
<movinthex> Meh...
<movinthex> Jag måste göra backups och de har precis blivit några MB för stora för att använda CD.
<movinthex> Så nu måste jag använda svindyra jävla DVDs...
<movinthex> Sjukt att man ska behöva betala straffböter för att göra privata backups.
<David-A> movinthex: visst är det sjukt. jag antar att du röstar pirat för att motarbeta upphovsrättslobbyn
<movinthex> Nej... för jag äcklas av deras åsikter.
<movinthex> Snyltare och tjuvar.
<David-A> movinthex: nej inte snyltare och tjuvar. i stället värnare av personlig integritet och fri kultur.
<movinthex> Personlig integritet är bra.
<movinthex> Fri kultur? De som vill jobba gratis får mer än gärna göra det.
<movinthex> Men piratkopiera inte fritt andras verk.
<movinthex> ELLER... gör det, men gör det i smyg och var inte stolt över något otroligt omoraliskt och olagligt.
<David-A> kultur är som luft. det uppstår MELLAN människor. det är inget man kan eller ska ta betalt för.
<David-A> eller som sex
<movinthex> Luft uppstår väl genom att växter spyr ut det...
<David-A> (svårt med analogier. som "ettor och nollor" då? det är inget man kan ta betalt för)
<loco> ja, hur är det då med tv-serier egentligen, de har ju streamats genom, luften oftast, kan jag spara den på disken, och streama den vidare till min sänlaptop?
<spixx> bara en fråga funkar http://support.muted.se/status  ?
<spixx> Känns som att siten gått ned :( men den slår upp i dnsen iaf :S
<David-A> spixx: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ säger att det inte bara är för dej den är nere, och min firefox säger problem loading page
<movinthex> David-A: Klart man kan ta betalt för det... "Ettor och nollor" är ju som att säga att din bil består bara av atomer.
<David-A> ja, men atomer kan man inte kopiera och samtidigt ha kvar
<movinthex> "Muted webhosting är ett litet bolag som jobbar för att alltid vara det bästa på marknaden. Med enkelhet, snabbhet och funktion som inriktning levererar vi de bästa lösningar man kan hitta anpassade för dig som kund."
<movinthex> Aldrig hört en så intetsägande presentation i mitt liv.
<David-A> movinthex: enligt ekonomisk teori, när det inte kostar nåt att kopiera går priset mot noll. kultur kommer att bli gratis (även utan reklam), det är bara industrin som fortfarande kämpar emot naturlagarna.
<movinthex> Du är hjärntvättad...
<virtuald> david-a: tror du inte att det kommer finnas premium content?
<movinthex> Finns ingen "industri" i din värld.
<David-A> virtuald: premium content är ju också 1or och 0or och röner samma öde.
<virtuald> får nog hålla med movinthex här
<virtuald> ändå kopierar jag med fröjd
<virtuald> fast inte så mycket, mest för husbehovet
<David-A> virtuald: finns det nån sajt där jag kan testa om jag är hjärntvättad?  (att tänka att kopiering är "stöld", det är i alla fall en uppenbar hjärntvätt)
<virtuald> tror inte det finns någon sån sida, fråga antipiratbyrån. :) jag tycker inte kopiering är stöld.
<virtuald> bara om man inte frivilligt tillgängliggjort materialet
<David-A> bra
<movinthex> Att efterfråga "en sajt" för att avgöra någonting är väl om något tecken på hjärntvätt.
<David-A> movinthex: jag tänkte ett generellt test, som även upptäcker om jag är med i en sluten sekt eller nåt.
<virtuald> det finns nog på typ randifoundation.org
<David-A> virtuald: har inte antipiratbyrån kallat olaglig kopiering för "stöld"? och de som gjorde antipiratreklam på bio? I sakfrågan kan man nog inte använda antipiratbyrån för att få klarhet.
<virtuald> eller vad adressen nu var
<virtuald> nä jag skojade
<virtuald> david-a: http://www.randi.org/site/
<David-A> virtuald: har just hittat den...
<David-A> virtuald: hittar inget test på randi.org, men sökning på "copyright" ger ytterligare exempel på missbruk av DMCA och upphovsrätt. (dvs att HINDRA kopiering = missbruk))
<virtuald> ok
 * virtuald tycker piratrörelsen var intressant tills falkvinge dök upp
<movinthex> Det är ett stort skämt att det är en "rörelse".
<movinthex> Pinsamt.
<movinthex> Man piratkopierar i smyg och skäms.
<movinthex> Man skyltar inte öppet med det, och man snackar speciellt inte om att det ska vara någon jävla "rättighet"...
<movinthex> Eller, jo, det gör man ju... det är det som är felet.
<virtuald> jag får erkänna att jag är lite vidskeplig när det gäller datorprogram, jag tycker att betalprogram och sluten kod har en dålig aura runt sig
<virtuald> så jag undviker det
<virtuald> förutom för lite firmwares
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Haffe> Hubba hubba.
<barzam> god morgon
<coobra> morn
<coobra> nej lite frulle :D
<Haffe> Det var några timmar sedan.
<coobra> hmms
<Haffe> Ska det aldrig bli varmt igen?
<spixx> Mörrn
<Haffe> Kan någon förklara vad skillnaden är mellan en vanlig flatbädsscanner och en dokumentscanner?
<cahoot> dokumentscanner (ofta stavat dokumentskanner) är en skanner eller bildläsare med arkmatning
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> SÃ¥ man kan magasinsladda dem.
<spixx> Haffehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatbed_scanner
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> jao
<spixx> men det finns "ful adaptrar" till flatbädds med :P
<spixx> någon som vet vart ISPconfig sparar sina access data för remote servrar :D?
<coobra> vad kan det va om det är en  __ so   blinkar bara när man bootar ?
<Philip5> purity^: wb
<antii> Philip5: :p
<spixx> coobra: bara?
<spixx> coobra: 1600 talet ringde, de ville ha tillbaka sin mainframe
<dagon_> goddagens kanalen!
<Nafallo> MJAU
<spixx> Banan!
<Nafallo> spixx: du kan vara banan!
<spixx> Du är!
<dagon_> Ni är!
<Nafallo> jag ar katt?
<Nafallo> :-P
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> usch
<spixx> måste säga att ispconfig verkligen rockar, men nu är det frågan om att få tag på folket som sitter på servern :P
<spixx> Hej; tänkte bara meddela att vi råkade röjja alla siter + backups kan ni ladda upp :P?
<dagon_> :D
<Nafallo> spixx: kunder? stang av den sa kontaktar de dig... ;-)
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> Nafallo: well funderar på det
<spixx> vi gjorde en liten miss nämligen
<nuc33> vilket hotell?
<spixx> hemligt
<Nafallo> backup ftw
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> har backup :P
<nuc33> spixx, oki
<Nafallo> aterstall den da!? :-P
<spixx> ;) redan gjort
<nuc33> har själv flyttat en server i helgen
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> nice alltid kul :D
<nuc33> till gothnet, men migrerignen verkar har gått bra
<spixx> brukar sällan gå som man vill
<Nafallo> sa... ehrm... problemet ar var? :-)
<spixx> Nafallo: well vi bytte panel server.
<spixx> men vi fukkade upp databasen
<spixx> så vi måste få tag  på alla kunder för att återskapa dem
<nuc33> ska jag laga? :P
<Nafallo> spixx: backup?
<spixx> med alla pratar vi alltså 2 stycken :P
<spixx> nope :P
<spixx> inga där
<spixx> De finns kvar i den gamla dbn
<spixx> vill köra clean slate då vi haft en "Beta" :P
<Nafallo> sa nar jag fragade om backup forsta gangen... vad trodde du jag menade? ;-)
<nuc33> databas korrupt eller vad är problemet med den efter?
<stirner_> Hej kanalen =)
<spixx> Hej stirner_
<spixx> Nej inga problem, bara det att min "kollega" anser att kontaktuppgifter innebär: finns på quakenet :P
<Nafallo> HAHA
<spixx> så jag sitter o avvaktar om jag ska våga skapa om kontot
<spixx> eller bara låta det vara ;) för de kommer inte kunna logga in på FTPn
<spixx> men återigen <3 ispconfig
<coobra> spixx:  haha
<spixx> ;) bra att du uppskattar dålig humor ;)
<coobra> spixx:  :D
<spixx> får ni bra speed emot 84.19.184.114?
<spixx> får alltid exakt 54 ms :S
<Nafallo> spixx: ehrm. du ar forvirrad. 54ms ar inte hastighet... :-)
<spixx> well "respons" :P
<spixx> svarstid kanske jag skulle sagt :P
 * Nafallo gillar "latens" :-)
<spixx> *suck*
<spixx> nejdu pizza kanske >_>
<spixx> och lite sg1
<dagon_> latens låter erotiskt
<Nafallo>   8. 84.19.184.114                 0.0%    10   26.2  26.4  26.0  27.0   0.3
<Nafallo> ^-- spixx
<spixx> danke :D
<dagon_> nu tankar jag lite iso's annars kunde jag testat :<
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> well inga problem skiten står ju i tyskland, så det blir inga loopia speeds här från dem.
<spixx> men duger gött åt mig
<dagon_> wth, har de börjat rippa umd-filmer? Oo
<Nafallo> dagon_: hah, "isos" :-P
<dagon_> inte det jag tankar :P
<dagon_> läste bara om det lite snabbt
<dagon_> just nu tankar jag lite olika distar som ska prövas
<dagon_> typ pinguy os :>
<spixx> :P
<nuc33> om man delar ut en grej med samba, vad blir dess adress? :)
<nuc33> dum fråga kanske men jag är relativt ny
 * Nafallo undrar hur routingen till spixx adress fungerar egentligen...
<dagon_> nuc33: smb:///<datornamn>/mapp/ har jag för mig
<Nafallo> eller snarare, var saker ar.
<spixx> Nafallo: billig hosting :P
<spixx> det e VPS så de går lite wierd
<Nafallo> spixx: det var inte vad jag var forvirrad over. nu sag jag dock att jag laser det har fel ;-)
<spixx> ahh
<Nafallo> hoppet fran 20ms till 40ms gar sedan ner till 26ms, vilket betyder att den biten som har 40ms helt enkelt inte prioriterar ICMP :-)
<spixx> Ah
<Nafallo> med andra ord sa hoppar det direkt fran en av mina transits over till hans peer i tyskland ;-)
<spixx> :p
<Nafallo> ah. det gar via LINKS :-)
<Nafallo> eeew. det betyder att routern de har pa LINX ar i tyskland...
<spixx> bahaha :P
<Nafallo> mmmmm. Radio Klub
<Nafallo> nog den enda radiokanalen jag streamar
<dagon_> Di.fm Chillout <3
<Nafallo> hmm. langesen jag lyssnade pa di.fm
<PontusOhman> Nån som vet hur man öppnar upp CRP filer under Ubuntu?!
<barzam> vad är crp för filformat?
<antii> crap
<antii> :-d
<cahoot> ja säkert ngt för windows
<barzam> haha "supports crap formats"
<PontusOhman> CRP är ett format för Winbl0at jag :)
<PontusOhman> ja*
<peetra_> Knivigt problem där, PontusOhman! :/
<loco> PontusOhman, är det Corel fil?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Haffe> Vad trevligt.
<Haffe> Jag har fått upp värmen i min lägenhet.
<Haffe> Filtar för fönstren som i vilket u-land som helst.
<dagon_> annars funkar en brasa i en papperskorg också
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> En stor ståltunna ute på gården.
<dagon_> doin' it bum style
<PontusOhman> loco: Nepp, det är nå jävla MSI skit! Kolla forumet :)
 * stirner_ ÄLSKAR sitt MSI moderkort * =)
<kodein> man borde kanske göra nåt åt att det börjar kännas lite kulet i lägenheten
 * amelia förstår inte..
<amelia> ...datorer är alldeles för lättanvända idag, man blir ju fördummad. :(
<kodein> tja, det är bara i serverrummet det är varmt
<stirner_> Bästa sättet å få upp värmen: Ta en tom konservburk, fyll till hälften med t-röd, plasera på säker plats och tänd på
<stirner_> blir varmt som ****
<Haffe> stirner_: Ja, och ångorna lär bli fina.
<kodein> jag sparcar kanske igång en mips istället
<stirner_> Haffe: thats the funny part :-P
<stirner_> Men för att vara seriös så funkar det utmärkt i t ex en verkstad eller dyl där man har god ventilation
<stirner_> Vi körde på det när det var som kallast förra vintern i vårt hackerspace
<amelia> eller så drar man igång massa servrar.. gäller dock att sätta dem på olika säkringar annars måste man trycka på knapparna igen..
<stirner_> lol
<kodein> gäller ju att smyga igång dem
<amelia> haha. jag skulle vilja se någon smyga igång en server. :P
<amelia> det första som händer är ju att allt går på högvarv och bara "wroooooooom!!"
<kodein> tja, då får man ha nån beredd att flippa upp säkringen innan dattan dör
<amelia> eller så får man resursplanera. :)
<amelia> x antal servrar / säkring.
<kodein> har servern en bootdator så går det ju smyga igång den ;)
<kodein> hmm, jag har ju iofs en 3-fasgrupp jag borde kunna nyttja...
<amelia> på tal om konstiga datorer så är jag sjukt besviken på bamsefar.. jag ser fortfarande inget jättestort vagt PDP-11-format paket under granen :(
<kodein> usch då
<amelia> mm, det borde ju gå att ordna lixom. är ju inte som att jag önskar mig en ferrari, 3 månaders semester och ett hus i florida.
<amelia> jag vill ju bara ha en PDP-11..
<kodein> de ropade inte ut några sådana på ETA i år, hsh
<amelia> jag vet. :(
<kodein> jag borde kanske ta tag i min nån dag
<amelia> w00t? har du en sån?
<kodein> jag har en 11/44
<amelia> fusk, du vill inte sälja den till bamsefar ?
<kodein> nja, jag hade nog tänkt försöka skrämma igång den
<amelia> dammit
<amelia> vad kör du på den då? RT, RSTS, TOPS eller UNIX?
<kodein> ingenting just nu
<kodein> har inte haft tid att pula med den än
<amelia> aha
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> hur får man hella linux burken att köra IPv6
<kodein> redigera /etc/network/interfaces.
<IPconfig> de funkar inte
<IPconfig> skriv hella kommando rakt av
<kodein> nej.
<IPconfig> ne he
<kodein> du får till att börja med vara lite mer utförlig
<IPconfig> hm jobbar på de
<amelia> ojoj, idag måste man ju baka lussebullar så man har sånna till första advents-fikan..
<amelia> för min del så hoppar ipv6 bara igång genom neighbour discovery när det är möjligt att köra ipv6.
<antii> amelia: lussebullar på jobbet imorgon!
<kodein> visst fan
<Calyp> http://www.dn.se/debatt/vi-vill-se-en-upphovsratt-i-takt-med-tiden-1.1216871
<kodein> man skulle kanske gräva fram julsakerna
<antii> usbjultomten!
<kodein> sant. den har jag redan hittat.
<antii> ska man redan slänga fram den?
<spixx> Nästa helg väll?
<spixx> eller är det första advent denna helg?
<kodein> ja, idag är det första advent
<antii> hm
<spixx> woho
<spixx> och jag har inga lussekatter :)
<kodein> jagade lussehundarna bort dem?
<spixx> nej de dog en horribel död :)
<kodein> så hemskt
<kodein> så hemskt... gott!
<spixx> :P
<spixx> mmm :D
<spixx> forslan: skaffa reverse dns :P
<R2D21> test
<MarkSlap> Vi ser dig inte.
<nuc33> Inte jag heller
<nuc33> jag lyckas inte dela ut en mapp med samba
<R2D21> Synd, datorn i garaget har nu fungerande trådlöst nätverk vilket inte fungerat sedans 9.04
<nuc33> står bara "Kunde inte montera platsen" när jag försöker gå in i den
<nuc33> hur skapar jag en användare som inte syns när man loggar in i ubuntu
<nuc33> jag vill bara skapa den som en sambauser
<andol> nuc33: I den här frågetråden finns det lite potentiellt användbar info - http://askubuntu.com/questions/2471/how-to-hide-users-from-the-login-screen
<nuc33> tackar
<nuc33> jag saknar photoshop
<peetra_> gimp rules
<nuc33> hur får jag till så att min sekundära hårddisk mountas vid boot?
<nuc33> en ntlm disk
<nuc33> ntfs*
<nuc33>  /dev/sdd1             882G  461G  422G  53% /media/Agoni
<nuc33> den är den disken jag vill att den på något sätt skrivs in korrekt i fstab
<coobra> nuc33:  googla ntfs + fstab
<nuc33> gjort det
<nuc33> jag hittade något program som kunde göra det automatiskt
<nuc33> men jag känner för att lära mig fstab istället.. :)
<coobra> gör det
<coobra> :D
<coobra> då blir det asbra
<nuc33> jag är på G nu.. :-)
<coobra> fint
<nuc33> hur får man fram UUID ?
<nuc33> lugnt, google visste
<nuc33> vad är detta med ntfs-3g ?
<barzam> paketet som gör att ntfs funkar i linux
<nuc33> jag missade va du sa innan
<nuc33> men jag har fixat fstab
<nuc33> och det fungerar
<Philip5> antii: din luris
<nuc33> Jaha, nu slutade mitt ljud fungera på datorn
<madbear> tölit
<madbear> vad gjorde du? :D
<nuc33> märkligt minst sagt
<nuc33> installerade samba
<nuc33> det är typ det jag minns
<nuc33> men jag har ju suttit och fixat massa idag
<Philip5> skruvade ner volymen till noll :D
<nuc33> ingenting ljudrelaterat dock
<nuc33> Philip5, nej, det där har jag kollat
<nuc33> men när jag startade om datorn så stog högtalarn där uppe till höger i skärmen som inaktiverad
<madbear> kollat allt i alsamixer?
<madbear> ok
<nuc33> så har den aldrig gjort tidigare
<cahoot> prova sudo alsa force-reload
<nuc33> madbear, ja jag har kollat allting där
<nuc33> cahoot, den laddade om allting men inget mer
<antii> Philip5: dårå
<movinthex> 18:00 LA ink  19:00 Amazing race  20:00 How I met your mother  20:30 How I met your mother  21:00 2 1/2 män  21:30 2 1/2 män  22:00 Scrubs  22:30 Weeds  23:05 Chuck  00:05 Spartacus: Blood and sand  01:10 Entourage  01:40 Entourage  02:15 How I met your mother  02:45 How I met your mother  03:15 Amazing race  04:00 Fear factor USA  04:45 LA ink
<movinthex> En riktig helkväll på kvalitetskanalen TV6.
<movinthex> Inte ett enda program som går att se på... :S
<Philip5> antii: du sa ju igår att sci-fi mässan var i stora mässhallen men den var ju bara i lilla viktoriahallen :(
<movinthex> Okej... jag behöver någon vis person nu.
<movinthex> Jämför http://www.elgiganten.se/product/VERB43498/verbatim-dvd-r och http://www.elgiganten.se/product////VERB43437/verbatim-cd-r-700-mb och säg mig om ni ser något fel.
<barzam> dvd är billigare?
<movinthex> Ja... är det inte skumt?
<movinthex> Det är som om de menade att sätta det priset på en 100-spindel (ruskigt namn, BTW).
<movinthex> 150 kr för 10 CD-R? Låter mer som 100 CD-R...
<barzam> de kanske säljer mer dvd och priset påverkas av den högre efterfrågan
<barzam> men håller med, 150 spänn är skitdyrt
<barzam> måste va fel när jag tänker efter
<movinthex> Samtidigt känns DVD:na dyra.
<movinthex> 10 kr per disc blir det.
<movinthex> Välj mellan cheeseburgare på McDonald's eller en backup. :)
<loco> nog för att copyswede-avgifterna är perverst höga, men 15:/ styck för CD-R i cakebox är ju sanslöst.  http://www.google.se/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=copyswede+%2Bavgifter
<movinthex> Varför heter det Copyswede?
<movinthex> Låter så internationellt.
<barzam> ska väl låta proffsigt
<barzam> jag köper så lite tomma skivor som möjligt för att slippa stödja dem
<movinthex> Måste ju köpa för backup.
<movinthex> Kör backup på USB-minnen också dock.
<movinthex> Men de är så skrangliga.
<movinthex> Dör titt som tätt.
<antii> Philip5: sorry.
<antii> Philip5: o du åmte dit utan o sägA!
<loco> ska beställa ett gäng från tyskland, där har inte filmkartellerna samma makt, inte är det mycket illegalt på mina CD, eller DVD, så jag vill inte straffas av film och musikindustrin.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> antii: jo jag var där 2 tim på eftermiddagen
<Philip5> antii: var kanske inte riktigt värt besväret för jag trodde det skulle vara större
<antii> Philip5: hehe
<loco> installerar opensuse åt frugan, sitter ett radeon xpress 200m i hennes, och den verkar gå snabbare med opensuse än med ubuntu, eller dess kloner.
<peppis> Någon som vet varför jag inte kan dubbel trycka på en kontakt på amsn?
<Philip5> loco: men då kör hon kde på opensuse och inte gnome eller?
<Barre> blist
<antii> Barre: öö, fel fönster.
<Barre> mmm
<antii> trivs fortfarande med det? :P
<Barre> mm
<antii> :)
<movinthex> OpenSuuuus? Vad är det för jävla OOOOS?
<virtuald> opensuse stavas det
<virtuald> det är novells
<delhage> attachmate
<virtuald> mjo
<virtuald> de köpte hela novell va?
<delhage> verkar så
<virtuald> tror inte de kommer göra sig av med varumärket novell
<delhage> hela IT-världen sa "uh?"
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> ja vilka är attachmate+
<delhage> ingen aning
<virtuald> och vad sysslar de med…
<delhage> köper novell...
<virtuald> ska nog kolla mina feeds
<virtuald> o se vad jag hittar
<delhage> verkar vara vargar
<virtuald> bara de inte är troll så är jag nöjd :)
<delhage> tror dom är det
<virtuald> aha
<delhage> dom säljer genast vidare 800 patent till MS t.ex.
<virtuald> o.o
<virtuald> menar du licenser eller att de övertecknar själva patenten?
<virtuald> ms har väl redan licenser så måste vara det senare?
<delhage> så vitt jag förstått så säljer dom patenten
<delhage> annars vore det knappast anmärkningsvärt
<virtuald> jaja, solen går upp i morgon också, hoppas bara att vi aldrig får mjukvarupatent här
<delhage> mm
<virtuald> det kan man ju inte ha om man ska kunna konkurrera mot asiaterna
<K350> program att streame video (.avi) med för ubuntu?
<stirner> SappK350 ha det fixade jag igår med vänta sko jag kolla
<stirner> K350: här detta använde jag http://www.divx.com/en/software/divx-plus/web-player
<stirner> kan även streama .mkv
<jenka> Försöker installera citadel som mailserver.. Vid installationen valde jag att den skulle köras med apache, men när jag försöker komma åt att administrera det i webbläsaren så sår det bara att den itne kunde ansluta till citadel servern.. :S
<K350> stirner: Är den för Linux? Jag kan alltså dela och steama filmer jag har i en katalog med den?
<cahoot> gör inte vlc detta?
<jenka> Försöker installera citadel som mailserver.. Vid installationen valde jag att den skulle köras med apache, men när jag försöker komma åt att administrera det i webbläsaren så sår det bara att den inte kunde ansluta till citadel servern.. :S
<makish> vad var kommandot i terminalen för att ta bort gamla uppdateringar just nu har jag 2.6.32
<cahoot> aptitude purge <paket>
<stirner> LOL!  fetaste missen. en kompis bad mig försöka hacka en site som hans organisation lagt upp... svaret blew: öppna en webläsare skriv in www.organisationsnamn.org/medlemssidor/kontro och tryck enter simsalabim så ligger lösenordsfilerna där
<virtuald> haha
<antii> virtuald: din slapptask.
<virtuald> antii: :)
<antii> virtuald: :) lägt?
<virtuald> smutt
<virtuald> vill inte gå offtopic i den här kanalen
<stirner> K350 det är egentligen bara en plugin till webläsaren och ja den finns till linux med
<movinthex> stirner: WTF?
<stirner> K350: Jag byggde upp det så att jag rootade en apache server på den hårddisk där jag har min media sen skrev jag ihop ett snyggt litet webgränsnitt och fixade och trixade lite så nu har jag hela mitt mediabibliotek med mig överallt =) kan till och med kolla film eller lyssna på mina spelistor jag har på mainburken här hemma från min androidlur =)
<movinthex> Finns ingen hejd på stirners hackereskapader.
<stirner> movinthx????
<movinthex> ?
<movinthex> Bara kommenterade det du sade lite lätt syrligt.
<stirner> ok för att...?
<movinthex> Äh...
<yb20> kan man använda 10.10 för att uppgradera en 9.10 utan att ha tillgång till internet ?
<yb20> menar cd skivan 10.10
<johanbr> yb20, om du inte har installerat några paket som inte finns på skivan borde det funka
<johanbr> annars vet jag inte... kanske går att uppgradera delvis
<yb20> johanbr, okey, det var det jag var lite fundersam över, har en massa paket som finns installerade och ville ha kvar dom..
<yb20> hur väljer man en upgradering ifall man vill prova ?
<Nafallo> yb20: nej. du maste uppgradera till 10.04 forst
<yb20> hmm.. okey
<yb20> och då måste man ha cd skivan 10.04 med
<Nafallo> yb20: alt. Internet
<Nafallo> om du bor i Sverige kan jag inte tanka mig att du inte har Internet... :-P
<yb20> mm, den här personen hade inte bredband och ville veta om det var möjligt att uppgradera enbart med cd.. den här personen bor i Indien :D
<yb20> jag hittade aptoncd och man kanske kan köpa dvd skivor med hela repositoryt från någon site
<Nafallo> ah
<johanbr> då är det kanske enklast att installera om med 10.10-skivan
<yb20> mm det låter nästan som det får bli så
<yb20> tack för hjälpen iaf, nu vet jag vad jag kan ge han för svar..
<yb20> på tal om repositorys, hur många dvd skivor ligger en ubuntu repository på ?
<yb20> tänkte att jag kanske kan skicka han skivorna
<Nafallo> yb20: ~400GB. rakna sjalv :-P
<yb20> oj ! det blir 200 skivor för 10.04 och 10.10
<Nafallo> yb20: nje. hela arkivet innehaller mer an en release.
<Nafallo> ~400GB totalt pa archive.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> alla arkitekturer och kallkodspaket ocksa forstas.
<yb20> ahaa men 85 skivor e lite för mycket att bränna ut och skicka
<Nafallo> han kanske skulle fundera pa att flytta? :-P
<yb20> :) kan ju föreså det
<yb20> eller så får han insallera på något univeristet eller liknande
<yb20> det var bättre på debian tiden, tror man fick ner hela debian på 15cd för några år sedan
<Nafallo> nehepp. film och kebab. later peeps.
<yb20> fresta oss bara :)
<K350> stirner: Ah, det är ju förståss en variant. Ska nog kolla lite närmare på det!:-)
<johanbr> yb20, det finns ubuntu-dvd:s som innehåller det mesta
<dagon_> har ni kollat wikileaks twitter på sistone?
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> gah, metacity :(
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-21
<coobra> morn
<itmannen> Lagomt trevligt ute. http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8569/imagegyv.jpg
<itmannen> Dags att åka ut en sväng. >> Gone
<larsemil> morrn
<Zelest> o/
<realubot> God morgon kanalen.
<Zeadar> morgon
<larsemil> Importing mario sports mix
 * larsemil är hemma med sjukt barn
<coobra> fan hårdiskar kan inte pajja när det är så dyrt med nya  :(
<vacum> de har en tendens att jävlas
<phnom> Morrn
<antii> coobra: köp en SSD
<lag^> Tja!
<itmannen> * Är hemma med sjuk itman :)
<itmannen> Mycket märkligt. Jag har en laptop som vägrar att köra annat än Scientific Linux. helt omöjligt att få till något annat.
<itmannen> Jag hinner bara börja installera så slås grafiken ut totalt.
<haffe> Pröva att boota i safe mode.
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<itmannen> Det funkar inte
<haffe> Är det någon här som har ägnat sig åt hårdvaruhacking?
<phnom> haffe: Beror på vad du menar med hårdvaruhacking
<itmannen> Detta live-OS har jag nu testat med gott resultat. Incognito Live System
<haffe> phnom: Jag har ett ADSLmodem som jag tänkte dra in openWRT på.
<haffe> För att göra detta så behöver jag tydligen löda på en jtagport.
<phnom> Oh, jtag, det är mysigt. Fast jag har aldrig lött dit det till något annat än AVRer.
<itmannen> Privacy for anyone anywhere
<whomee> fasen jag hade ju en irc uppe här ju
<haffe> phnom: Jag funderar på hur mycket jobb det är.
<coobra> antii:  köp och köp :p
<haffe> Dokumentationen är inte helt fantastisk.
<antii> coobra: bara o köp!
<coobra> :p
<nonameolsson> Hallå där!
<nonameolsson> Skulle behöva lite hjälp med Gnome Shell
<phnom> haffe: Har du bara ett schema så är det nog inte så jobbigt. Annars får du nog hitta ett datablad och leta pinnar själv.
<haffe> phnom: Jag har ett schema.
<nonameolsson> När jag går in i Aktiviteter och börjar skriva direkt, för att filtrera program, får jag problem. 9/10 gånger fryser hela gnome shell, och jag måste starta om för att få det att fungera.
<nonameolsson> Vet någon vad det kan bero på?
<lag^> Jag trodde ubuntu skulle funka på typ alla datorer :o
<lag^> men nu har vi testat lite olika versioner av ubuntu på en aspire one 255.. och den bara fryses. Ingen som har erfarenhet av en sån?
<alnit> asså jag blir knäpp mitt kde hänger sig stup i ett.. går de fixa detta med nån uppdate eller nått?
<spixx> Mörrn
<lag^> Morrn
<Cyrix-> Morrn.
<Cyrix-> alnit :D
<Myrtti> HakanS: har du en liten stund för en /msg?
<Cyrix-> alnit: Testa och återkom om du fortfarande har problemet?
<HakanS> Myrtti: Ja. NÃ¥gra minuter.
<alnit> Cyrix-:  har haft den sen ja installerade kubuntu :/
<phnom> haffe: Då är det nog inte så jobbigt, det brukar finnas färdiga lödpunkter för kontakten också.
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Det verkar inte helt väldokumenterat det här.
<phnom> haffe: Hur ser schemat ut?
<lilleman72> någon här inne som vet var man kan hitta Dekaron server-files som funkar..på linux? samt tillhörande client?
<lilleman72> goggle is NOT my best friend
<phnom> lilleman72: Det verkar bara finnas windowsbinärer.
<lilleman72> ja...det e ju java baserat
<lilleman72> man måste tydligen ha sql2000
<lilleman72> men tror du det skulle funka & köra det i linux?
<phnom> Prova, virtualbox eller wine. Jag skulle nog satsa på virtualbox först.
<lilleman72> inte för att jag fattar det
<lilleman72> phnom har du lust att leka lite?? :P
<lilleman72> brb
<phnom> lilleman72: Sitter på jobbet just nu så jag kan inte.
<lilleman72> phnom ok..men om du vill testa & installera det så får du fria händer in på min burk :P
<larsemil> http://www.ip6.no/
<larsemil> andol: ^^
<bittin> wi33
<andol> larsemil: Vetisjutton om jag inte trots allt föredrar KAME-sköldpaddan :)
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> andol: och jag säger att ju fler sådana där olika saker det finns, desto snabbare kommer ipv6
<larsemil> andol: vad ska vi sätta upp? fratis ircshell till de som har ipv6?
<larsemil> gratis
<andol> larsemil: Hur kom jag in i bilden helt plötsligt? :P
<andol> larsemil: Däremot är jag helt klart för att Dalnix tillhandahåller gratistjänster endast tillgängliga via IPv6 :)
<larsemil> andol: hm. jag ska nog lirka ur ErikW en nakenbild på dig eller två, som ska vara tillgängliga via ipv6
<larsemil> fast jag har ju inte ens ipv6 hem, jag tunnlar bara min trafik till min server som har det.
<andol> Alternativt så slipper man den bilden om man kommer via IPv6...
<andol> larsemil: Fast hur går det med IPv6-integrationen på Dalnix då?
<larsemil> andol: den hänger lite på bamsefar
<larsemil> andol: behöver lägga in lite nya images på switcharna och sånt kan inte jag
<bamsefar> larsemil: 3550 kan inte ipv6 i hårdvara.
<bamsefar> Så jag skulle sätta upp nån linuxrouter för ipv6 om jag var du.
<bamsefar> Du kör väl ändå bara L2 i ditt nät nu?
<larsemil> bamsefar: 12.2 har stöd för ipv6
<larsemil> bamsefar: ja bara l2, ingen routing
<bamsefar> Då behöver du inte ändra. :)
<bamsefar> Det finns stöd för att confa ipv6, men hårdvaran kan inte.
<larsemil> bamsefar: ah jag förstår
<bamsefar> Det är därför 3550 är i princip gratis.
<larsemil> andol: men att bara switcha det klarar den det?
<larsemil> bamsefar: ^^
<amelia> larsemil: ja
<realubot> Skärp er.
<realubot> Snart tillhör vi topp 6000 i FAH: 6039 of 206769
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<spacebug-> införskaffat mig en vattenkyld cpu-kylare som jag tänkte montera i morgon. Dock har jag ingen extra fan-connector över till pumpen. Fläkten till radiotorn ska ju blåsa inåt, på radiotorn så då behöver jag ju en extra fläkt som agerar utblås. Jag har dock två fläktar just nu till mina hårddiskar men samtidigt vill jag ju ha kylning på dom. Går kanske sätta dom tätare så en fläkt räcker, eller fula ström
<spacebug-> nånstans ifrån?
<spacebug-> eller vänta
<spacebug-> det hängde med en sån fördelare till morderkortet. Yay \o/ ;)
<spacebug-> Nu kommer bara nästa fundering. Ska jag ändra riktning på luftflödet i lådan eller sätta radiatorn nån annan stans..
<whomee> jäkla idioter lyckades smita in i brors lägenhet och sno laptop+mobil när bror satt 5 meter från lägenheten
<haffe> Det låter faktiskt rätt bra.
<whomee> haffe: jo duktigt av dom faktiskt men värre för bror hehe
<kes0> Kyligt
<newbiiee> hej ububtu-folk.. jag e en ububtu-oskuld.. :P men funderar på att ta det stora steget idag!!
<newbiiee> .. är det något jag måste tänka innan jag går över?
<newbiiee> nån ubuntu-anv som kan svar på ett par korta nybörjarfrågor?? :)
<gusnan> newbiiee, ställ frågorna - om någon har ett svar så svarar dom antagligen.
<newbiiee> ok, gusnan.. vilket diskformat är bäst att formatera om datan för att installera ubuntu 64bitars? är det ntfs eller fat32 eller?
<mandolinux> @newbiee ubuntu använder ext4 som standard filsystem
<newbiiee> tackar!! måste man lägga in varje drivrutin manuellt efter installation eller hittar den det mesta automatiskt som tex windows7?
<mandolinux> @newbiee allt sköts automatiskt du behöver bara svara på några enstaka frågor så är du igång sen
<mandolinux> @newbiee vid installation alltså ;)
<newbiiee> sweet ;)
<newbiiee> vilket är det bästa programmet för PVR, dvs mediacenter om man har tv-kort?
<Samme> Tja
<Samme> Har problem med att starta upp mitt nyinstallerade ubuntu
<Samme> Har 11.10 men kommer bara till grub sen bara ett blinkande _
<Samme> inte nån här?
<mewerner_arand> Testa boota utan "quiet splash"
<mewerner_arand> Det vill säga, gå in och ändra bootparametrarna temporärt via grubmenyn
<realubot> Hm. På Mints "release notes" för Mint 9 står det Xorg 7.4 men i Wikipedia står det att Mint 9 använder Xorg 7.5. Wikipedia säger att Ubuntu 10.04 använder Xorg 7.5 (Mint 9 bygger på Ubuntu 10.04). Vad är det som gäller egentligen? :S
<realubot> Samme: Så det ser ut som här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2.menu.edit.png
<realubot> quiet splash
<realubot> på slutet.
<realubot> Tryck E för att editera markerad rad i Grub.
<realubot> När du har Grub-menyn på skärmen.
<joel135> ot] Vad tycks om dessa meningar i en svenskuppsats? http://paste.ubuntu.com/745288/
<joel135> Hund! vad hände med din lata sida?
<Hund> joel135: Jag blev för lat. :)
<whomee> finns det några tumregler för hur man ska partionera upp en ssd disk för bäst prestanda? typ att ha /home och liknande på en vanlig sata disk eller liknande och ha /tmp /etc /boot och sådant på ssd'n? sedan om vad för filsystem som presterar bäst nu för hemanvändning?
<joel135> whomee: lagra aldrig stora videofiler eller liknande på ssd:s såvida du inte behöver prestandan för ex.vis videoredigering
<joel135> konfigurationsfiler kan dock vara bra att kunna läsa snabbt, så räkna inte bort hela /home från ssd:n
<whomee> joel135: hmm blir nog krångligt att partionera upp den för att delvis köra /home från ssd'n .. så kan ta den loss'en från de som faktiskt har konfigurationer i home :)
<joel135> whomee: jag får uppfattningen att du tänker ha flera partitioner i ssd:n, men varför? själv har jag en partition som tar upp hela hårddisken, samt en massa länkar/mount --bind
<joel135> du kan lägga hela /home på ssd:n, och efterhand göra undantag för lagringskrävande ändamål -- Video-mappen t.ex.
<JamieRachel> help!!!
<JamieRachel> plz?
<Samme> realubot: ser nästan ut så där som på bilden hur stänger jag av det där? vad ska jag skriva in?
<JamieRachel> Jag kan fan inte hitta "meny" nånstans!!
<JamieRachel> snälla hjälp mig innan jag blir galen
<Philip5> JamieRachel: fråga frågan så vi vet om vi kan hjälpa
<JamieRachel> ok, som sagt, jag hittar inte "Meny" nånstans, det finns ingen panel överst på skärmen
<JamieRachel> det enda jag kan välja är system options typ
<JamieRachel> OBS, e totalt ny på Linux!
<larsemil> JamieRachel: kör du ubuntu?
<JamieRachel> ja det gör jag
<larsemil> JamieRachel: vad händer om du trycker windowtangenten?
<JamieRachel> jag får fram olika alternativ att välja, men inte nån meny
<larsemil> inte om du drar ut musen ut till vänster heller?
<JamieRachel> nej
<JamieRachel> det finns en panel, men inte så att jag kan hitta "program", "platser" eller "meny"
<larsemil> och längst upp till vänster har du en knapp?
<larsemil> där du får upp den där rutan där du kan välja program och sånt?
<JamieRachel> ja, men jag kan inte välja program som sagt
<larsemil> JamieRachel: är rutan tom?
<JamieRachel> nej, det står samma saker som i panelen till vänster
<larsemil> vad är det för något i panelen till vänster då?
<larsemil> JamieRachel: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yKz3swsAoNQ/TTlYIbAq3UI/AAAAAAAAAOo/gZWxwVE62c8/s1600/Unity-menu-natty-20010121.png
<larsemil> JamieRachel: ser det ut ungefär sådär?
<JamieRachel> Mozilla, LibreOffice, Office calc, trashcan....
<itmannen> Ett lagomt långt möte är nu avklarat gällande skräminspelningar av ubuntu
<nighter> Är inte heller så nöjd med vad natty gjort med gnome. Jag drar alltid in macubuntu det första jag gör! Men alla gillar ju inte Mac looken. ;-)
<JamieRachel> det känns som som Gnome eller vad det heter inte är installerat? Kan inte lägga till någon genväg på desktop heller
<larsemil> JamieRachel: det är standardutseendet på nya ubuntu
<itmannen> Jag undrar vad i hela friden det kan vara för tok i en laptop. Som endast godtar install av SL Linux.
<larsemil> SL?
<itmannen> Siantific (felstavat ) :)
<nighter> Någon av er som kör vmware server i ubuntu?
<itmannen> Scientific Linux ska det vara
<nighter> hur har ni löst det med firefox 4.
<JamieRachel> utseendet spelar ingen roll, bara jag kan installera program, lägga ut saker på desktop osv
<larsemil> kan man lägga saker på desktopen i unity? jag vet inte
<larsemil> JamieRachel: du har en meny längst upp till höger med lite settings
<nighter> klart du kan lägga ut saker på desktopen.
<itmannen> Det är bara att dra dit objektet
<itmannen> Eller så öppnar man filhanteraren och koierar eller flyttar till skrivbordet
<JamieRachel> ja, men inte program och sånt. jag är en typisk windows-nörd och kan i princip allt om det, men min hårddisk krashade på min netbook och tills jag går tag på en ny intern hårddisk så kör jag linux ubuntu via USB
<nighter> antingen älskar man unity eller så hatar man det :P
<einand> jag hatar det
<itmannen> Det sistnämda för mig
<itmannen> Jag vill inte ha en massa krafs på mitt skrivbord
<itmannen> Men hata är nog fel ordval. Ogillar passar nog bättre
<larsemil> jag tror aldrig jag kommer uppgradera den här datorn, någonsin. förens jag märker massa proble med dependencies.
<itmannen> Uppgradera mera :)
<JamieRachel> happ, jag får visst inte de svar jag behöver... ja, jag är kanske trög men oavsett är jag inte klokare nu
<itmannen> Du har fått svar
<JamieRachel> ja men inte så att lilla jag förstår
<itmannen> men när det gäller att lägga grejor på skrivbordet var väl inte så mysko
<JamieRachel> och installera t.ex utorrent, winrar osv
<JamieRachel> ?
<itmannen> rar finns i din programcentral
<JamieRachel> ÅTER IGEN: jag hittar inte "program" nånstans! därav mitt problem vet ni
<itmannen> Installera Vuze istället för utorrent
<itmannen> Vilken ubuntu har du ?
<bittin> Transmission
<bittin> ska man ha
<bittin> eller Deluge
<bittin> Vuze är javabög
<itmannen> Ska ?
<JamieRachel> 11.10
<bittin> som äter upp systemet
<itmannen> JamieRachel,  Ok. Då lär du ha en sidbar till vänster
<JamieRachel> ja
<itmannen> JamieRachel,  Och då ska det finnas en ikon som heter "Programcentral för Ubuntu"
<itmannen> JamieRachel,  Och vill du titta vad som finns installerat i din dator så klickar på på kugghjulet längst upp i denna sidebar
<itmannen> Och vill man moderera sin sidebar med storlek eller dyl så lägg till MyUnity i programförrådet med detta : ppa:myunity/ppa
<Philip5> är inte själva menyfuntionen en applet på gnomepanel?
<Philip5> kan man inte lägga till och tabort den?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det som MyUnity kan klarar inte det vanliga
<Philip5> jag har ingen koll eftersom jag inte kör gnome/unity
<itmannen> sen så : sudo apt-get update och sudo apt-get upgrade   och sen sudo apt-get install myunity
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det räcker med att jag har koll på iaf just detta :)
<Philip5> :)
<itmannen> Inga nya grejor  att knäcka mig med ?
<Philip5> men kan man inte högerklicka på panelen och lägga till main menu?
<Philip5> funkar det inte så i unity?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nope
<itmannen> Men man kan dra dit saker
<Philip5> är det bara gnome som kan det?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag förmodar du menar gnome2
<Philip5> möjligt
<itmannen> För 11.10 är gnome3
<Philip5> jag har bara tillgång till ubunto 10.10 och det är väl gnome 2 där
<itmannen> Japp
<Philip5> har det i vmware
<itmannen> Stenåldern
<Philip5> men på stenåldern kunde man enkelt adda och tabort applets på panelen
<itmannen> Philip5,  Drar du hem kvinnor i håret också :D
<itmannen> Philip5,  men det är ju bara att dra dit dom. Kan det bli enklare ?
<Philip5> men JamieRachel kunde väl inte lägga till menyn
<Philip5> så så enkelt är det tydligen inte
<itmannen> Med MyUnity så kan du även minska storleken på ikonerna
<Philip5> han saknar ju menyn och kan därför inte lägga till den
<Philip5> verkar ju inte så lätt då
<itmannen> Philip5,  jag tycker då iaf att det är enkelt att dra med muspekaren
<Philip5> men vad ska du dra för att lägga till menyn då?
<Philip5> om menyn som funktion saknas
<itmannen> Philip5,  Dra dit vad du vill. (nästan)
<Philip5> menyn
<Philip5> menar du inte nu att du drar saker från menyn till panelen?
<itmannen> Jo
<Philip5> men om du inte har menyn då hur gör du då?
<itmannen> Eller från filhenateraren
<itmannen> Men pratar vi inte om Unity ?
<Philip5> tur man kör kde så man slipper de här problemen :)
<spacebug-> itmannen: man kan göra mycket med ccsm oxå. Sen ubuntu tweak och gnome tweak på det så är man i hamn =)
<itmannen> Philip5,  jag ser inte dom problem som du ser :)
<spacebug-> sen är planen att man ska kunna confa unity mycket mer i framtiden.. det är på gång lixom
<itmannen> gnome tweak klarar inte att redigera sidopanelen
<spacebug-> men det gör ccsm
<itmannen> det vet jag inte vad det är
<Samme> Skriver igen om mitt problem :  Har 11.10 ny installerat men kommer bara till grub sen bara ett blinkande _
<spacebug-> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<itmannen> Samme,  DÃ¥ har din installation inte lyckats
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Jasså det
<spacebug-> itmannen: man kan ändra storleken på ikonerna, autohide, storlek på skrivbord + massa andra egenskaper på unity och compiz i helhet
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Det stämmer säker. jag har aldrig trixat med detta CCSM
<spacebug-> ok
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Starta en live-skiva och kör sudo update-grub från den
<itmannen> Eller gör om :)
<itmannen> Nu skrev jag till fel
<spacebug-> började undra hehe
<itmannen> Sorry
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag göra lite IRL Adjö för nu
<einand> wtf är detta http://www.now-i-know.com/
<Silasle> :p
<Silasle> Måste vara en riktigt dålig video ;)
<einand> ändå nyfiken på vad han tror sig få 5 millioner dollar från
<einand> han riktar sig ju inte ens till någon speciell
<einand> tror det är reklam för någon film
<Silasle> Bara en kul grej antagligen, finns ju inte ens nåt ställe att betala på
<einand> ändå interssant
<realubot> JamieRachel: Du kan installera program med Ubuntu Software Center.
<realubot> JamieRachel: Tryck på Windows-tangenten och börja bokstavera: Ubuntu Software Center
<realubot> Eller: Programvaruhanteraren
<realubot> JamieRachel: Så borde du få upp en ikon för Ubuntu Software Center där du kan installera program.
<realubot> JamieRachel: utorrent kan du glömma eftersom det inte har en linuxklient. Det finns bara till Windows (och kanske Mac).
<realubot> JamieRachel: Installera programmet deluge. Det är snarlikt utorrent.
<BenjicMouse> "ALL kod (och då menar jag ALL kod) som ingår i Default installation, säkerhetsgranskas (och revideras) av OpenBSD-teamet, Apache, Sendmail mm är alla "special-anpassningar" med högre säkerhet." <-- Vad är skillnaden mellan "säkerhetsgranskas" och "revideras"? Samma sak, väl?
<Philip5> BenjicMouse: i min värld är det en viss skillnad men det behöver inte vara det
<andol> BenjicMouse: I det här fallet gissar jag att granskandet är själva analysen/läsandet, medans reviderandet är modifieringara gjorde bserade på granskandet.
<Philip5> i min värld något reviderat något som man åtgärdat och en granskning är något som man bara undersökt
<Philip5> andol: +1
<BenjicMouse> :S
<Nikk3> Hi all im new to ubuntu. and i dont know really how to update my graphic card ubuntu says i have one named software rasterizer
<Nikk3> but when i search on google i cant find anything :/
<BenjicMouse> Du måste ju prata det ariska språket svenska.
<Nikk3> aha ^^ trodde det var engelska här inne sry
<Nikk3> min cpu varvar väldigt mycket också :/ jag sitter på en väldigt gammal dator och därför använder jag Ubuntu för det kräver mindre kraft än XP
<BenjicMouse> Nja... tveksamt.
<BenjicMouse> Men kanske.
<Nikk3> ok?
<Nikk3> har ialla fall en enkel kärnig 1.8 ghz processor och graphic kort har jag ingen aning om. och 2 gb ram. jag undrar helt enkelt fall det finns nåt kommando eller liknande för att uppdatera all mjukvara?
<BenjicMouse> Man går väl in i den där grunkan och trycker på skiten. Fast hela poängen är ju att Windows är stöttat av hårdvarutillverkare.
<BenjicMouse> Medan Linux inte är det, eller i alla fall långt sämre.
<Nikk3> ooh :/
<BenjicMouse> Speciellt för äldre hårdvara.
<Nikk3> jo. jag hade svårt att hitta uppdateringar när jag hade xp på den. och fick aldrig riktigt reda på vad grafik kortet verkligen hette -.-
<Nikk3> bara en snabb fråga till hur ändrar man skärmsläckaren ? :S
<BenjicMouse> Vet ej riktigt. Har lite erfarenhet med Ubuntu. Men kolla runt lite.
<Nikk3> Ok :) får försöka hitta
<BenjicMouse> Eller investera i en ny datamaskin.
<Nikk3> yes. löningen kommer snart så då ska jag göra det. har bara den här nu för surf och film.
<Nikk3> men jag är tyvär sån att jag vill få allt att funka rätt =)
<Philip5> du kan kolla vad du har för hårdvarugrejer från terminalen med hwinfo eller lspci
<Philip5> HakanS: är det inte sovdags för dig?
<Nikk3> okej är det program som finns i ubuntu redan då?
<Philip5> ja
<Nikk3> sovdags för mig?
<Philip5> kommandon från terminalen
<Nikk3> aha sry såg fel
<Nikk3> oki testar :)
<Philip5> Nikk3: du är väl inte HakanS ;)
<Nikk3> nä jag såg inte att du skrev ett namn innan bara läste lite snabbt ;)
<Nikk3> Fick tyvär inte fram grafik kortet med lspci kommandot. men allt annat :/
<bittin> sudo lshw > hw.txt
<bittin> nano hw.txt
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-22
<peppis_> Hur lägger man inte skärm släkare?
<kodein>  ehhhhhhhhhhh
<itmannen> Så var det hög tid för dagens första uppdrag ute på samhället. Slit och släp.
<phnom> Morrn
<Coffe> moorrn
<amelia> morrn
<itmannen> Dagens huvudsakliga uppgift. Att försöka recover en formaterad ntfs
<itmannen> Fick ett nödsamtal om att hela livet fanns på den
<antii> Det var ju dumt =)
<einand> igentligen borde man skita i att rädda folks diskar, så dom lär sig att ha backup
<amelia> skicka den till ett företag som gör sånt och skicka fakturan sen...
<phnom> itmannen: Bygg en raid, lägg livet i den när du har räddat det.
<amelia> då lär sig folk också.
<antii> "oh all my pron is back"
<itmannen> phnom,  Nu är det inte mitt liv det handlar om. Som tur är :)
<itmannen> amelia,  Jo det är iof ett alternativ
 * phnom måste installera windows igen...
<antii> varför?
<phnom> För att jag fick vara med i nån testrun till star wars the old republic
<itmannen> Någon egentlig backup kör jag själv inte. men jag har allt "viktigt" på en annan HD
<einand> någon som vet varför idg är nere?
<itmannen> Troligen problem
<derfian> einand: de har kanske outsourcat till molnet
<phnom> http://molnmolnmoln.se
<phnom> Verkar inte vara några moln på idg idag :(
<antii> phnom: Därför man har flera burka :D
<itmannen> men jag har några verktyg jag ska testa först inna den får skickas iväg.
<haffe> phnom: Jag kollade upp det där vi diskuterade igår.
<haffe> Det fanns hål på kretskortet för JTAGgränssnittet.
<haffe> Så det borde bara vara att löda på själva stiftlisten.
<phnom> haffe: Nice :)
<haffe> Serieporten vara också så.
<haffe> Nu är det bara problemet att binda ihop några lödytor.
<haffe> Vilket får mig att fundera på varför min lödstation är på ett ställe och mina lödspetsar är på ett annat.
<phnom> Hmm. Vad gör ett Hashtable om man försöker hasha på tomma strängen? Det borde väl fungera?
<einand> IDG.se
<einand> Sajterna i IDG-nätverket ligger nere på grund av problem hos vår internetleverantör. Vi hoppas att det snart fungerar som det ska igen!
<haffe> Tomma strängen har väl ett hashvärde den också?
 * phnom letar konstiga buggar
<haffe> Och är det en bra hashimplementation så är det inte 0.
<itmannen> einand,  Det var det jag skrev
 * phnom ger itmannen klap
<itmannen> Tack
<itmannen> Julklap ?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<itmannen> Vill ha en ny laptop. För den jag har vill bara godta Scientific Linux nu.
<larsemil> hur kan det vara så?
<larsemil> vad har du för laptop?
<coobra> itmannen: ?
<itmannen> larsemil,  En Amilo 7640-W
<antii> itmannen: X220 med IPS och i7!
<coobra> antii: ja tack
<itmannen> Har funkat kanon med massor av olika OS. Men nu är det tvärstopp.
<larsemil> itmannen: varför går det inte att installera något annat?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ja du. Det frågar jag mig också. Har provat med hur många olika som helt. Enbart Scientific Linux som funkar.
<itmannen> Har kört bäde 11.10 och 12.04 förra veckan i den hur bra som helst.
<larsemil> varför går det inte?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag kommer bara en liten bit sen så försvinner grafiken.
<itmannen> Det blir bara steck på skärmen
<Barre> 11.04 och 12.04 fungerar bara att installera på jämna veckor, prova nästa vecka så får du se ;P
<itmannen> Barre,  Ok. Tack för tipset. Ska prova nästa vecka då.
<itmannen> Nu funkar iof Scientific Linux bra i den. men vill hellre ha ubuntu.
<larsemil> itmannen: låter som något du kan ställa in med kernel options
<larsemil> typ acpi eller liknande
<itmannen> larsemil,  Och hur menar du att jag ska kunna komma åt att göra detta ?
<larsemil> itmannen: du kommer inte till grub ens?
<larsemil> itmannen: inte ens till menyn i början?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Nope. Som jag skrev so dör grafiken efter en liiiten stund och datorn fryser
<larsemil> innan den ens har bootat från stickan?
<itmannen> Men varför gör den inte det vid install av Scientific Linux ?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Den börjar. men sen tar det som sagt stopp
<larsemil> itmannen: men det första som händer när man bootar från stickan är ju menyn där man kan välja att installera?
<larsemil> itmannen: eller köra memtest eller liknande
<larsemil> itmannen: kommer du inte till den ens? det är ju innan kerneln laddar
<Kimmen> kör Scientific Linux med Grub legacy?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Nope. Det kommer ingen sådan meny innan du öyckats med install
<larsemil> itmannen: jo
<itmannen> Kimmen,  Ingen aning
<larsemil> itmannen: iaf om du kör alternative
<itmannen> larsemil,  So sagt. Jag får inget sådant val
<itmannen> larsemil,  Alternativ har jag inte testat
<itmannen> Ska ladda hem och prova det
<larsemil> hade för mig att standard också frågade "run" eller "install"
<itmannen> Nope
<itmannen> Jo det gör det :)
<itmannen> Läste fel
<spixx> Snabb fråga: Perl Module compat 5.8.8 va i hvete är det :S?!
<einand> Module::Build::Compat - Compatibility with ExtUtils::MakeMaker
<einand> spixx: http://perldoc.perl.org/Module/Build/Compat.html
<einand> första träffen på google
<itmannen> Dagens väder. http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/205/imagejjv.jpg
<spixx> einand: Ja men den är redan installerad :(
<itmannen> Vad fariken. Passerade preic en lastbil :(
<spixx> itmannen: fräck DHLT plugg!
<itmannen> spixx,  Typiskt. Jag som skulle visa snön :)
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> gah, jädrans innebär compat att man måste ha perl 5.8.8 också? Blir inte klok på denna specifika felgrej :(
<itmannen> Nu ska jag testa detta i min trilskande laptop: ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386
<realubot> itmannen: Det är viktigt att du monterar disken utan skrivrättigheter.
<realubot> itmannen: Om du ska återställa info på disken så är det viktigt att du inte råkar skriva över data på disken i fyllan och villan.
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha. Du pratar om recovery. Jo det vet jag.
<itmannen> realubot,  Skål :D
<itmannen> T-Röd. För god för att kolsyras.
<realubot> itmannen: Det brukar ju gå att få igång datorer där skärmen slocknar under installationen med lite olika boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options
<realubot> itmannen: Kolla under F6.
<itmannen> Ok
<realubot> itmannen: Och whiskeyn får du vänta med tills återställningen är klar...
<realubot> itmannen: larsemil var ju också inne på det här med olika boot options (kernel options). Jag tror det är samma sak.
<kes0> Är de fest?
<realubot> kes0: Ja. Men du är inte bjuden tyvärr.
<realubot> kes0: ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä Whisky är inget för en norrlänning. Orenat hemkört eller T-Röd är grejor det
<itmannen> realubot,  Och det blir roligare att misslyckas om man är rejält i fyllan
<realubot> itmannen: Just det.
<kes0> realubot: Pff
<kes0> itmannen: Du kan de här med drycker hör jag
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har inte så stora förhoppningar att mitt recovery ska lyckas
<itmannen> kes0,  Det är mitt huvudsakliga fritidsintresse
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Hur har du tänkt att göra det då? Jag har aldrig gjort en sådan i praktiken men jag har läst en artikel där det tipsades om program. Vänta ska jag se om jag hittar den...
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har dom flesta
<itmannen> Kör en prebuilder för recovery nu
<kes0> itmannen: Ok som en riktig norrlänning då
<itmannen> kes0,  :)
<itmannen> Åter snart
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Artikeln handlade ju om raka motsatsen. Att radera en hårddisk och programmet som det tipsades om var: Darik’s Boot and Nuke (DBAN)
<realubot> itmannen: Det gäller att hålla tungen rätt i mun så du inte kör DBAN på disken istället för en recovery. :)
<realubot> itmannen: Prebuilder? En kopia på disken eller vad är det?
<realubot> image?
<realubot> Nu kaffe!
<itmannen> Äsch. Måste ut och hämta hustrun på jobbet. Åter senare
<realubot> itmannen: Har du aldrig hört uttrycket: Man ska aldrig låta en hårddisk vänta
<larsemil> Barre: vad gjorde du i dalarna?
<Barre> larsemil: kundbesök, skall ta en TAM-roll till en viktig kund där..
<madbear> gunde?
<realubot> Gunde har smittats av ett Windows-virus och byter på läkarens inrådan till Linux.
<m3kk> realubot, hur fungerar Gundes battlefield 3 instlalation efter bytet?
<larsemil> gunde spelar inte battlefield. han åker skidor.
<t^> nej han svetsar ffs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovsok8aj8-s
<t^> :)
<m3kk> larsemil, någon gång mellan skidrejsen spelar han nog bf3 ;)
<t^> nej han svetsar
<m3kk> förresten, det var sjukt längesdan jag använde ubuntu nu, hur står det till med wine/cedega med spel osv?
<m3kk> t^, oj! jag visste inte!
<t^> skidor och svetsning
<t^> thats it
<t^> :>
<m3kk> nöff sad http://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/60559/60559,1145466105,3/stock-photo-sad-pig-1223111.jpg
<phnom> m3kk: Det är väl som vanligt, beror på vilket spel du vill köra.
<larsemil> bästa tillvägagångssättet för att utöka en .raw image?
<einand> beror på vilken typ av raw fildet är
<einand> är det en med filsystem?
<larsemil> ja
<larsemil> partitioner och allt
<larsemil> mina virtuella maskiner kör jag alltid lvm på för då kan man bara lägga till en till image och expanda lvm, men den här servern har inte jag installerat.
<einand> lägg bara till data i slutet på filen
<einand> typ nollor eller nått
<einand> sedan mountar du den
<einand> och kör gparted
<einand> sorry du mountar den inte
<einand> utan gör gparted på den
<amelia> *gäsp*
<larsemil> einand: mjo, hade sett det tillvägagångssättet jag med.
<amelia> larsemil: rent teoretiskt sätt kan du utöka själva imagefilen, skapa om partitionen och expanda filsystemet.
<amelia> larsemil: det funkar med vmware, OM partitionen du ska utöka ligger sist på disken.
<amelia> skulle det ligga en swap efter går det att lösa genom att skapa en swapfil istället för swappartition. ligger det riktig data efter är det kört.
<HeMan> larsemil: du kan köra kommandot truncate för att göra en fil större
<HeMan> larsemil: om du har en 5 GB-fil kör du truncate -c -s 20G myfile så blir den 20G
<amelia> HeMan: \o/
<amelia> HeMan: du är så smart. :)
<larsemil> HeMan: det är ju smidigt.
<HeMan> amelia: äsch, jag simulerar bara smart! :)
<larsemil> men visst måste jag göra det när den virtuella maskinen inte är igång
<HeMan> larsemil: precis
<HeMan> larsemil: tror iofs man kan tala om för maskinen att kolla storleken på sina diskar igen
<HeMan> larsemil: men det är enklare om man har den avslagen
<amelia> jo. echo "- - -" till scanscsi-filen i /proc
<derfian> på tal om vmware... när jag kör vmware så har den en otrevlig ovana att se till att Ctrl-foo blir foo, utan Ctrl. Någon som har en idé på hur man får tillbaka sin Ctrl-knapp som den ska fungera(tm)?
<amelia> derfian: det beror säker på att ctrl + alt är release-tangenterna, det jag kan rekommendera är att använda de inbyggda knappsignalerna som brukar finnas i menyn.
<derfian> jag menade utanför vmware workstation.. jag som använder emacs lider extra mycket.
<phnom> derfian: Sluta med det då.
 * phnom duckar
<amelia> lsfs
<amelia> ops..
<derfian> uhu. hittat problemet i alla fall, vmware har sett till att ctrl mm. inte längre är modifiers. bra där..
<derfian> phnom: i wish :)
 * larsemil har aldrig ens provat emacs.
<larsemil> känns lite som att börja skriva på skrivmaskin(emacs) när det finns datorer(vim)
<derfian> jag tror du borde prova det innan du ger dig på sådana där uttalanden ;)
 * amelia lyssnar på genomgång av filsystem...
<larsemil> derfian: skrivmaskiner?
<larsemil> jag vet redan att de inte kommer ge mig samma tillfredställelse
<amelia> inget flamewar här nu!
<einand> vim eller emacs spelar väl ingen roll, slutendand handlar det ändå om vad du själv presterar
<amelia> vissa gillar vi och andra emacs, sen finns de de som inte kan data också. :P
<Zeadar> jag skriver python tutourials i geany :>
<HeMan> vi i all ära, men det är ändå vim som är kärlek!
<phnom> "vi is an editor with two modes: one which destroys your input and the other which beeps at you."
<HeMan> vi är en AI-editor, den känner på sig om man inte gillar den, då är den extra motsträvig
<phnom> hehe
<Kimmen> vi? vim? emacs? cat, echo, grep, |, >
<amelia> sed!
<HeMan> jag har en kund som inte lärt sig vi utan fortsätter editera med ed
<phnom> Kimmen: Du glömde sed och awk
<HeMan> det är hardcore!
<amelia> eller kanske bara ed
<Kimmen> mm
<einand> en riktig man skriver sin egna text i binärkod
<einand> har ett tantenbord med enbart två knappar
<Zeadar> ed?
<phnom> http://xkcd.com/378/
<HeMan> einand: varför två knappar? man kör ju synkron seriell data!
 * phnom har bara en knapp och manchesterkodar sin data
 * Kimmen kör bara med grindar
 * Zeadar har inte den blekanste aning vad ni pratar om
<HeMan> jag har kommit lite längre och kör bara med kvant-datorer, då är alltid resultat redan klart!
<amelia> jag kör bara gamla burkar, det var bättre förr..
<kodein> jag skulle köra räknemaskiner, om de inte gick sönder hela tiden
<Zeadar> jag ger upp
<kodein> :/
<amelia> :(
<phnom> ?
<haffe> amelia: Ju förr desto bättre?
<HeMan> ju bättre desto förr?
<kodein> ju förr desto längre sedan
<HeMan> larsemil: fick du förresten något svar om finessen i Cyanogenmod 7.1 du frågade på G+ om?
<Coffe> är CM verkligen något att ha ?
<HeMan> Coffe: för mig blev det hela skillnaden!
<HeMan> Coffe: tidigare fick jag strida mot slut flash hela tiden
<Coffe> HeMan, ok.. jag har inga såna problem med orginal på min
<HeMan> Coffe: nu har jag alltid plats kvar, trots att jag installerat onödigt mängd appar
<Coffe> ok.. det är ju för du kör 2.2 nu .. eller var det i 2.3 extern kom ..
<HeMan> Coffe: jag kör 2.3.7 nu
<HeMan> Coffe: och 2.2 tidigare
<larsemil> HeMan: nej
<Coffe> 2.3.5 kör jag just nu
<HeMan> larsemil: nu minns jag inte ens vad det var för feature... :)
<larsemil> HeMan: något med typ korv och makaroner eller något sånt
<itmannen> Nu blir jag snart mer knäpp än normalt. har provat att installera 10 olika OS i min laptop. Och grafiken pajjar en liten bit in i installationen. Utom då det gäller Scientific Linux. Då funkar allt
<itmannen> Minst sagt märkligt
<phnom> itmannen: Antagligen olika versioner av drivare/kernel
<itmannen> phnom,  ja det kanske är så. Men ubuntu har funkat perfekt tidigare i denna laptop
<phnom> itmannen: Samma version som går sönder nu?
<itmannen> phnom,  Ja. Och jag har testat det mesta känns det som av ubuntu-versioner. Med samma resultat. Nog verkar det mysko
<itmannen> Men men . jag får väl ha Scientific Linux i den tills vidare iaf
<itmannen> Scientific Linux är en ganska stor installation. Det är 2 DVD för en vanlig install
<larsemil> itmannen: vad sa alternative cd?
<larsemil> itmannen: har du gjort ändringar i bios?
<larsemil> itmannen: har du provat skicka acpi=off ?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Nej inga BIOS-ändringar. Och alt blev det samma resultat med
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ja det har jag skickat
<larsemil> hur långt in i installen kom du med alternative då?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag ska berätta en hemlighet. Skvallra inte. För att testa så körde jag in W/. Och det funkade. men inget jag vill ha.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag kom till instta grundsystemet
<larsemil> var det alltså den textbaserade installern som hängde sig?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Det stämmer
<larsemil> och då kan du inte trycka något alls?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Nope. grafiken slås ut helt och vareviga lampa blinkar som tokar
<larsemil> i textbaserade installern så kan man ju se vad det är den hänger sig på om man har loggen öppen samtidigt
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ok. Jag visste inte att den kunde vara öppen samtidigt
<larsemil> den ligger på alt + f6/f7/f8 någonstanns
<Zelest> f13
<m3kk> TJena, skulle någon kunna hjälpa mig att få mitt ubuntu att boota utan "nolapic noapic"? när jag använder dom parametrarna syns inte alla mina kärnor, men utan dom bootar inte ubuntu :(
 * itmannen Noterar
<larsemil> Zelest: på f13 ligger din tjej. med mig.
<itmannen> F13 ?
<larsemil> Zelest: fan när ska vi nörda ihop då?
<Zelest> larsemil, bra fråga.. tweetup i örebro idag, bara sätta dig i bilen direkt! ;)
<larsemil> itmannen: Zelest trollar.
<Zelest> :(
<m3kk> Jag hittar inte heller något APIC Mode inne i bios..kan det heta något annat?
<itmannen> Hm
<larsemil> Zelest: hmm det eller avlösa sambon med sjuka barn hemma
<larsemil> Zelest: I'll be there!
<Zelest> jag gick och la mig 03:00 och upp och jobba 06:30.. jag har rätt att trolla idag :P
<Zelest> haha
<Zelest> låter som en win ja :)
<Zelest> ugh, nästa vecka är lillemans första dag på dagis.. förväntar mig månader av udda sjukdomar framöver :o
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag har noterat dina förslag. Och ska testa med öppen logg ikväll
<itmannen> Nu måste jag ge mig ut på samhället tyvärr. Trolla inte bort er själva medans jag är frånvarande.
<larsemil> jag med
<andol> larsemil: Hörru, du som kan det där med Wordpress, kan du tala om för trådskaparen i http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=223&t=55411 var han gissningsvis har gjort fel någonstans?
<Zelest> han installerade wordpress.. ;)
<antii> Zelest: wp är bra skit
<Zelest> skit var rätt ord ;)
<Zelest> andol, han länkar till http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/twentyten/style.css i koden..
<Zelest> (notera localhost)
<bamsefar> :)
<andol> Zelest: Jo, så långt torde väl vara klart. Tänkte mer på var någonstans hans lämpligen ska peta för att det inte ska bli så.
<Zelest> jaha, det hade du redan sagt ja.. ;)
<Zelest> andol, i tabellen wp_options har du siteurl.. den pekar förmodligen på http://localhost och inte den korrekta urlen.
<JamieRachel> hej, undrar bara hur sjutton man kan lägga objekt på skrivbordet??
<JamieRachel> nån?
<einand> HeMan: nja, jobbigt att tima rätt
<Zelest> andol, echo "UPDATE wp_options SET option_value='http://nitescu-christian.se' WHERE options_name='siteurl' LIMIT 1" | mysql -u root -p DATABASNAMNET
<andol> Zelest: Jo, låter rimligt. Du råkar inte även ha koll på var det ligger i web-admin-gränssnittet? Får känslan utav att trådskaparen inte är en person som skulle känna sig helt bekväm med att gå in direkt i databasen och peta :)
<Zelest> inte den blekaste :/
<Zelest> är generellt rätt så emot WP ;)
 * itmannen_Scient Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand
<JamieRachel> om nån vill o kan hjälpa mig så hojta till
<andol> Zelest: Har även känslan utav av även /wordpress i det här fallet skulle kunna tänkas ingå i värdet för site_url, men var som sagt ett tag sedan jag petade på Wordpress sistens, därav petandet på larsemil istället :)
<Zelest> andol, mjo, helt rätt :)
<Zelest> larsemil, slapptask! vakna, folk behöver dig! ;)
<andol> Zelest: Dessutom är det ju bara bonus att larsemil får göra lite nytta för en gångs skull :P
<Zelest> precis :)
<andol> JamieRachel: Gissar att jag inte kommer kunna hjälp dig. Däremot tänker jag ställa ett par följdfrågor som kanske gör det lättare för någon annan att hjälpa dig. Vilken version utav Ubuntu är det du gör? Har du valt någon speciell skrivbordsmiljö, eller kör du på den som råkar vara standard?
<Zelest> så, om man inte vill leka med apache i ubuntu server, vad för webserver rekommenderas då?
<Zelest> nginx? lighttpd?
<andol> JamieRachel: Är du osäker på vad jag menar med skrivbordsmiljö så kör du gissningsvis på den som är standard :)
<JamieRachel> jag har 11.10 versionen
<JamieRachel> kan man inte lägga objekt så som man kan i windows?
<andol> Zelest: Tja, just nu tycker jag mig höra mycket gott om nginx, och då även för annat än som ren proxy.
<JamieRachel> mappar, program osv
<Zelest> andol, personligen föredrar jag apache, men ubuntu/debian tenderar ju att ha sönder configen så extremt hårt att jag mår illa :/
<andol> Zelest: Hurdå? Är det några defaultval du ogillar, eller hur man har delat upp config i olika filer som sedan includas från apache2.conf?
<Zelest> andol, normalt har du en httpd.conf som inkluderar ~6-8 filer i botten.. utkommenterade som default.. beroende på om du vill ha vhosts, userdir, osv.. ubuntu/debian har ju splittat upp dem för varje liten module och sen delat upp det i massa olika mappar som enabled_modules, disabled_modules.. och varje vhost i egen fil, osv..
<Zelest> skapligt drygt :/
<norpan> vad använder ni grabbar för något tema för ubuntu? standard?
<norpan> Och vad använder 11.10, gtk3? gtk2?
<Zelest> jag kör archlinux och använder pekwm :D
 * Zelest gömmer sig
<amelia> det gjorde jag också en gång i tiden, men sen blev jag gammal.
<Zelest> utveckla "gammal" :)
<andol> Zelest: Själv tycker jag iofs att det är en alldeles utmärkt uppdelning, men om du inte gör det, men ändå vill köra Apache från Debian/Ubuntu, varför inte bara skapa din egen apache2.conf?
<amelia> så nu kör jag rhel/fedora och gnome
<amelia> Zelest: gammal som i fick ett jobb..
<Zelest> gnome2 var mitt självklara val förrut.. hade en slimmat setup som jag var riktigt nöjd med.
<Zelest> sen tyckte de att det var hett att vara "udda" .. och förstörde allt
<Zelest> :(
<JamieRachel> suck
<Zelest> amelia, har både jobb, fru och barn.. och funderar t.o.m på att installera openbsd som OS ;)
<amelia> Zelest: tråkigt på jobbet eller? :P nej, men jag orkar fan inte grejja med min arbetstation längre, den ska bara funka. skiter i hur det ser ut bara jag kan ha många terminaler till servrar uppe.
<HakanS> amelia: Notera att norpan bara frågade grabbarna.
<andol> JamieRachel: Kan vara så att vi som hänger på IRC är lite mer åt server- och kommandoradshållet lagda. Inte omöjligt att du har bättre tur i forumet http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/
<amelia> HakanS: jaha, förlåt... då kanske jag inte ska lägga mig i den här diskussionen.
<norpan> HakanS: slarvig fördom, menar såklart allihopa!
<andol> JamieRachel: Kan även tipsa om http://askubuntu.com/
<HakanS> norpan: Du är tyvärr inte ensam om denna fördom.
<HakanS> amelia: Klart att du ska lägga dig i. ;)
<HakanS> JamieRachel: Själv använder jag Kubuntu. Men det ska väl funka att högerklicka på skrivbordet för att lägga till en mapp.
<andol> HakanS: Tja, med nya Unity så ska man vara försiktig med vad man tar för givet :-)
<JamieRachel> ja det borde ju göra det, men det funkar inte...
<norpan> HakanS: slarvade mest;) tänkte inte ens på det
<norpan> JamieRachel: vad kör du för något? ubuntu 11.10?
<JamieRachel> norpan: ja
<norpan> med unity?
<norpan> JamieRachel: med unity?
<JamieRachel> så här är det, min interna hårddisk kraschade på min netbook och tills jag får tag på en ny sådan så kör jag Linux via USB. är alltså heeeeelt ny på linux
<JamieRachel> ingen aning om vad jag kör
<JamieRachel> Gnome?
<norpan> JamieRachel:  vad ska du göra då?
<JamieRachel> jag vill bara kunna lägga ut objekt på skrivbordet istället för att ha allt i panelerna
<norpan> Uhm, skulle testa gnome-shell och ser att det redan är installerat genom ubuntu programcentral... men jag kan inte välja det vid session?
<norpan> JamieRachel: tex Dator, Hem, Bilder?
<JamieRachel> det går inte att högerklicka på program, mappar osv
<norpan> ojdå
<JamieRachel> norpan: ja
<JamieRachel> antingen gör jag nåt väldigt fel, eller så är det FÖR enkelt för att jag ska fatta ;)
<HakanS> JamieRachel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55408/in-unity-how-do-i-make-desktop-shortcuts-a-la-windows-osx
<norpan> haha jag vet faktiskt inte, men ser det ut såhär?
<norpan> JamieRachel: http://www.hackourlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Ubuntu-Unity.jpeg
<JamieRachel> uppskattar all hjälp jag kan få guys! väldigt irriterande att kunna ALLT om windows, och sen fastna i ett program som sägs vara för idioter haha
<JamieRachel> HakanS: tack, men den länken har jag redan tittat på
<andol> JamieRachel: Tja, hittar du ingen lösning är det inte omöjligt att det helt enkelt inte är trivialt görbart. Gränssnittet Unity har tagit en del nya grepp kring vad som är Rätt och Fel designmässigt, och överlag skurit ner på inställningsmöjligheterna.
<norpan> Jag hittade dock något
<JamieRachel> ok så kan det ju vara. är ubuntu bra eller dåligt tycker ni? finns det något som skulle passa mig bättre?
<norpan> andol: jag har något som heter "advanced settings" bland mina program, där kan ja kryssa i att visa Computer icon, HOme icon och trash osv
<norpan> JamieRachel: tryck på windowsknappen och skriv advanced se om det kommer upp något
<norpan> nu ska jag testa gnome-shell om det dyker upp =)
<JamieRachel> norpan: det händer inte så mkt alls
<norpan> sedär, det fungerade
<norpan> ahaja
<andol> JamieRachel: Tja, är lite kluven kring vad jag ska rekommendera. Personligen känner jag mig förvisso inte riktigt bekväm med de nya koncepten i Unity, men det kan mycket väl bero på att jag börjar bli gammal, och ogillar sådant som är nytt, vilket inte nödvändigtvis är fördommar jag vill pracka på andra. Själv kör jag dock Xubuntu på min skrivbordsdator, vilket är Ubuntu men med en annan, lite mer traditionell skrivbordsmiljö, Xfce.
<JamieRachel> andol: du är inte ensam om att börja bli gammal. jag vill ha det så enkelt och "vanligt" som möjligt
<spacebug-> 30 grader kallare CPU med vattenkylning.. yay \o/ ;)
<larsemil> andol: men på forumet! där håller jag ju mig borta så gott jag kan
<realubot> För att?
<realubot> Varför håller du dig borda från forumet?
<larsemil> andol: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=223&t=55411&p=447261#p447261 happy now?
<larsemil> realubot: för det finns inte den fråga som jag inte får snabbare svar på här än där. :)
<larsemil> realubot: plus att det lilla teknisk akunnande som behövs för att ansluta till ircserver brukar räcka för att folk här inte ska reta gallfeber på mig med korkade frågor.
<larsemil> Zelest undantaget då. Men han är har på något sätt fastnat på level 0
<realubot> larsemil: Mm.
<larsemil> nej då jag gillar Zelest. har man inte besökt hans blogg ska man göra det. www.ifconfig.se uppdateras inte så ofta men väldigt matnyttigt när den gör det.
<andol> larsemil: Vetisjutton hur mycket matnyttig information jag hittar där just nu...
<larsemil> andol: hahahaha
<larsemil> Zelest: go go fix ffs!
<realubot> Skärp er annars har jag inget annat val än att banna er.
<larsemil> realubot: om ågon hade opat dig hade det nog varit...
<larsemil> typ det bästa som kunde hända den här kanalen!
<maxjezy> <maxjezy> tjena realubot ditt gamla rövskägg
<maxjezy> <maxjezy> har du någon windows 7 aktiveringsnyckel
<larsemil> ?
<phnom> larsemil: Hur går det med fisken?
<larsemil> phnom: blivit dåligt med det, glömt det helt
<phnom> larsemil: Meh.
<larsemil> phnom: ska genast åtgärda det. fick du det att lira med arch?
<phnom> larsemil: Jadå, jag rättade t.o.m. wikin, och sen glömde jag spara det.
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> bra jobbat!
<larsemil> har ändrat min /etc/passwd nu!
<phnom> larsemil: Inget chsh? eller det finns inte i ubuntu? :P
<larsemil> phnom: jo det fanns tydligen
<larsemil> gör det något mer än att ändra i /etc/passwd då?
<phnom> larsemil: Inte en aning
<larsemil> phnom: hmm får bara upp att jag ska skriva ett lösenord(inte sudo) och där funkar inget av mina password
<Philip5> itmannen: ops, så tokigt det visst blev....
<phnom> larsemil: Skumt, men det borde ju funka med passwd-filen också så...
<itmannen> Philip5,  vad då för något ? Är du gravid ?
 * itmannen kör det enda som funkar i min laptop. Scientific Linux 6
<Philip5> itmannen: nä men jag råkade visst köpa mig ett nytt objektiv till idag :O
<Philip5> bara så där liksom...
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm. Råkade köpa. Men det var ju väldigt olyckliget :D
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> brukar inte sånt hända dig?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Vad blev det nu för onödigt ?
<Philip5> ett 50mm /1.8G
<Philip5> till min nikon
<larsemil> ett sånt har jag!
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo visst händer det mig också. när jag samlat tillräckligt med tomburkar
<Philip5> larsemil: verkar riktigt trevligt. har bara hunnit packa upp det och inte testat det på riktigt
<Philip5> larsemil: har du också G-versionen?
<itmannen> Philip5,  vad menas med 1,8 G ?
<Philip5> 1,8 är ljuskänsligheten. hur mycket man kan öppna den för att släppa in ljus
<Philip5> G är en nikon-grej som står för gelded och betyder att den saknar bländarring man kan vrida på utan den sköts av kamerans inställning
<itmannen> Ok. Så du ska börja smygfota på nayyen
<Philip5> nästan så
<itmannen> *natten
<itmannen> jag skulle vilja ha en kamera som även kan filma med HD
<Philip5> antar att du har sånt objektiv du fick med din kamera? de brukar ha som lägst fstop på 3,5 och då släpper min glugg in ca 6 gånger mer ljus än din lägsta inställning
<Philip5> det kan man filma med nästan alla nya kameror
<Philip5> även med nya mobiler
<itmannen> Ok
<larsemil> Philip5: mmm
<larsemil> Philip5: lite krångligt att fota inomhus om man ska ta annat än ansiktsbilder. :D
<larsemil> Philip5: men väldigt fina bilder
<Philip5> larsemil: jo om man har en dx-kamera så blir det ju som ett korttele.
<Philip5> larsemil: övervägde att köpa 50/1.4G men efter att ha läst på så är enda fördelen att den släpper in ett 2/3 stop mer ljus men annars verkar sämre på det mesta
<itmannen> Jag har länge önskat att det fanns ett USB på en av mina DVD-spelare till TV. Och idag upptäckte jag att en av dom har det. Efter 2 år
<larsemil> Philip5: ja jag tog också 1.8, var liksom inte värt det riktigt tyckte jag
<itmannen> Snabb kille :)
<Philip5> larsemil: nej och jag lånade 1.4G för en dag tidigare och den har ca dubbelt så långsam AF vilket suger tycker jag
<itmannen> Får jag låna din 1.4 :D
<Philip5> inte min. jag lånade bara 1.4 och har nu köpt en 1.8
<realubot> maxjezy: Nope. Jag har inte någon aktiveringsnyckel till Win7.
<itmannen> Philip5  Läs det underförstådda :)
<itmannen> realubot  Behöver man det till win ? :)
<Philip5> itmannen: hade du haft en nikon så kunde du ju fått låna lite gluggar ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Tydligen. Men i Win8 så ska aktiverinsnyckeln vara inbyggd i operativsystemet.
<realubot> Det är nytt för Win8.
<itmannen> Philip5  jag tänkte mer på hur du tyckte det var med 1.4
<Philip5> aha, att du vill ha långsam AF??
<itmannen> realubot  Det är nog redan knäckt
<itmannen> Philip5  Suck. Nääää. fattar du trögt :D
<itmannen> Philip5  Citat vilket suger tycker jag
<realubot> Min erfarenhet av knäckta Windows-versionen är att dom rätt som det är slutar fungera ordentligt.
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. ja det är möjligt i vissa fall. Min hustrus W7 har funkat med update i 2 år. men man måste göra rätt
<realubot> itmannen: Varför kör din hustru Windows?
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/einand/posts/10150378263247997?ref=notif&notif_t=feed_comment
<einand> ghaa
<einand> fel
<einand> nu sabba jag ju allt
<einand> itmannen: har Win7 funnits i 2Ã¥r?
<itmannen> realubot  Hon kör bådee 11.10 och w7
<itmannen> einand  Ja lite mer än så tror jag
<einand> stämmer faktiskt
<einand> 22 oktober 2009
<einand> på tiden microsoft släpper Win8 nu då
<itmannen> Upptagen en stund
<itmannen> Snart mat. Pommes och kebab
<itmannen> Men vilken tid hon tar på sig.
<Philip5> så här dags?!?
<itmannen> Philip5  Jo. Blev hungrig
<itmannen> Hemmagjor pommes och hemmagjord Arabisk kebab
<itmannen> Jag äter som en tok. Men är ändå mannen utan skugga
<haffe> Är du vampyr?
<itmannen> Min energi lägger sig inte på kroppen. Den går nog åt till att jäklas med folket här i byn
<itmannen> Vampyr ? Nä gillar inte blod
<itmannen> Inget är som väntans tider
<haffe> Ifall du är i väntans tider så kan det förklara att du kan äta utan att gå upp i vikt.
<realubot> itmannen: Du bojkottar offtopic-kanalen eller?
<itmannen> haffe  :D Nja det är nog inte det jag menar. Kan användas till mer tillfällen
<itmannen> realubot  Helt rätt
<itmannen> Sitter ni med en modemanlutning ?
<itmannen> Undrar hur man skriver en update i terminalen i kde
<itmannen> Vad är likvärdigt med sudo apt-get update
 * itmannen skriver on-topic
<einand> itmannen: jag gör ibland
<itmannen> einand Vad är det du brukar göra ibland ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det är samma kommando i Kubuntu.
<realubot> itmannen: apt-get update har ju inget med skrivbordsmiljön att göra. Det har med det underliggande systemet att göra.
<itmannen> realubot  Det är inte Kubuntu jag kör
<HakanS_> itmannen: Vad kör du för system då?
<itmannen> Scientific Linux 6 i denna laptop
<itmannen> Inget annat som funkar i den märkligt nog
<HakanS_> itmannen: Har du läst dokumentationen?
<itmannen> HakanS_  Nope :)
<HakanS_> itmannen: Du kanske skulle börja med det.
<itmannen> HakanS_  Nä det brukar jag göra sist av allt
<HakanS_> itmannen: Här kan du hitta det du undrar. https://www.scientificlinux.org/documentation
<itmannen> Tackar
<einand> sidan du försöker nå kan nu visas även i hd
<itmannen> hd ?
<itmannen> Dags för en ålderman att kräla till sovplatsen
<einand> high defintation
<itmannen> Jo det vet jag men vad har det med den sidan att göra ?
<einand> att den numera har stöd för hd
<itmannen> Är du på fyllan ?
<einand> jag dricker aldrig, så omöjligt
<itmannen> Ok. Jag fattar inte vad du menar. men det mås så vara
<itmannen> Som sagt. ha de gott folket
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad sägs om det här då? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAxfDnVBWyk
<Philip5> maxjezy: gör du väl lätt som en plätt i blender
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> sådär
<x_link> God natt! =)
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo
<Krawlezt> x_link kommer in och göra 00:00 dansen sen sticker han.
<einand> ja, gör mig arbetslös
<Peyam> vet ngn här hur man räknar cross correlerationen mellan två uppmätta signaler
<Peyam> Jag designat en stolt  som reducerar tygndkraften till 80% dvs forget about  ryggsmärta och  nackeverk
<einand> Peyam: är stolen byggt på riktigt?
<Peyam> nej
<einand> praktiskt möjligt, eller bara i teorin?
<Peyam> möjligt
<Peyam> kmr dock kosta mkt i början kan jag tänka mig
<einand> hur fungerar det då
<Peyam> kan inte säga det än tyvärr
<einand> vad skulle kosta då?
<Peyam> jag sätter ingen pris jo
<Peyam> ve tinte. men jag ser skitstolar som kostar några tusenlappar
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-23
<einand> har du vad som behövs för att tillverka den då?
<realubot> Peyam: Hur ser den stolen ut då?
<Peyam> Jag kan inte säga det
<Peyam> jag måste ju sitta med ett företag först
<realubot> Det finns redan stolar som är anpassade för att minimra effekterna av gravitationskraften.
<einand> Peyam: hur mycket skulle behövas då
<realubot> einand: Ska du investera?
<einand> Vem vet, känndes intressant
<Peyam> realubot:  japp det finns det säkert.
<realubot> Det låter hopplöst.
<Peyam> måste be ngn medicin ingenjör kolla på det
<realubot> Stolar är snart ute. Man ska stå nu.
<Peyam> och se farligheten med blodtrycket
<Peyam> det e arligt för ryggen att bara stå. man måste röra sig
<realubot> Peyam: Det gör man väl inte i en stol där 80% av gravitationseffekterna tas bort?
<Peyam> realubot:  menar du blodtrycket eller rörligheten
<realubot> Rörligheten?
<Peyam> nu gick han
<Peyam> http://jordi.platinum.linux.pl/tmp/wallpapers.tar
<ePax> 0_o
<Peyam> fina
<itmannen> Nu är det bara resten kvar så är det kväll så man ska lägga sig.
<itmannen> En sak är säker. Att recover en formaterad HD görs inte på en kafferast. Jisses vilken tid det tar. Och resultatet är osäkert.
<kes0> itmannen: Jå de är sant
<itmannen> Svåra beslut att ta. Ska jag ta en kopp kaffet till innan jag ska åka ut ? Hm
<kes0> =)
<itmannen> Det för bli en förlikning. Jag tar en halv kopp.
<kes0> Göre
<itmannen> Dagens väderbild från en av mina IP-kameror. http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3240/imagetxn.jpg
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att åka ut och göra samhället osäkert ett tag. >> Gone
<amelia> morrn!
<antii> m00
<amelia> gött, morgonen börjar med filsystemsadministration... jag som är så pigg och vaken..
<antii> sov mer!
<antii> drick kaffe!
<amelia> sova mer är för sent, kaffet har jag i högsta hugg.
<itmannen> Fråga: Hur får man fram detta på ett amerikanskt tangentbord. /
<antii> -
<itmannen> Perfekt. Tack.
<Zelest> larsemil, meh! den brakade ihop igår när jag uppgradera..
<Zelest> larsemil, har inte rört varken RoR eller passenger på över ett år..
<Zelest> larsemil, nu är jag "meh" och orkar inte lösa.. :D
<Lol__> Hello
<Lol__> när man höger clickar
<Lol__> kan man få den här menyn
<Lol__> http://imageshack.us/f/31/2009073112490428681920x.jpg/
<Lol__> hur får jag den?
<Zelest> du kör något annat än gnome.
<Zelest> det där ser ut som fluxbox/blackbox
<coobra> xfce med massa transparanta menyer
<Lol__> ok thx
<Zelest> så kan det också vara.. även om jag är skeptisk
<Zelest> menyn längst ner ser mer ut som wbar
<coobra> kan va
<Zelest> INTE ok att ta en screenshot utan en top ;)
<coobra> Zelest: minns du freebsdws burken du skulle ha massa gdesklets i xfce
<coobra> typ 10 år sedan
<Zelest> gdesklets har jag aldrig använt i BSD :P
<Zelest> tror jag körde gentoo då
<larsemil> Zelest: sudo apt-get install wordpress
<Zelest> sudo apt-get remove sudo
<Zelest> frukostseminarium med google sverige på fredag... man tackar! :D
<Zelest> gratis frulle
<antii> ó_ó
<coobra> heh
<coobra> Zelest: det var iag freebsd
<coobra> iaf*
<Lol__> vrf kör man freebsd i stället för ubuntu?
<Zelest> varför är blått snyggare än rött?
<Lol__> bara en fråga?
<coobra> Lol__: man har mycke tid
<Lol__> ne undra bara
<Lol__> vad man kännar på att köra freebsd
<Lol__> bara en fråga från en kille som inte känner till freebsd så bra :/
<Zelest> ett renare system, inte linux, bättre brandvägg, osv.
<coobra> men ubuntu kommer man långt med
<Lol__> så om man ska driva en server
<Lol__> ska man köra freebsd
<nighter> slipper patcha den lika ofta freebsd bättre som server tycker jag.
<Lol__> ah okej
<Lol__> nu är jag med
<nighter> linux är lite släpp mycket nytt och ofta.
<Lol__> men inte rekomenderat för en hemma dator?
<nighter> lämpar sig inte för server lika bra då du måste ha mer koll. Mot bsd där det är lite lugnare.
<coobra> allt är smaksak tror jag
<phnom> nighter: Beror på vilken dist man använder också.
<phnom> Godmorgon!
<coobra> allt gör samma sak
<Lol__> så det är inte rekomenderat att köra freebsd på eb hemmadator?
<Lol__> godmorgon
<coobra> Lol__: kan du freebsd ?
<larsemil> nighter: lämpar sig inte ubuntu som server menar du?
<coobra> eller det var en dumfråga
<coobra> :D
<andol> Lol__: Visst kan du köra FreeBSD på en hemmadator, men såtillvida du inte redan är bekväm med FreeBSD så tror jag inte vinsten är särskilt stor.
<larsemil> andol: god morgon!
<Lol__> ok
<nighter> larsemil: visst funkar det köra som server men vet bara hur det va för mig när körde ubuntu som server kom ju nytt kernel hål varje dag typ fick boota om burken.
<nighter> för uppgradera kärnan
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> kaffe
<coobra> :D
<Zelest> så, back
<nighter> medans bsd var det lugnt slapp starta om jämt och ständigt
<coobra> zoegas fransk rost <3
<phnom> nighter: Så kerneln blir inte patchad i bsd, hur är det bra? :P
<larsemil> nighter: att det kommer säkerhetsuppdateringar vet jag inte om det är positivt
<larsemil> negativt menar jag
<Zelest> larsemil, jag vill inte påstå att linux lämpar sig som server, nej ;)
<Lol__> om jag visste linux mäniskor var så här trevliga,så skulle jag hänga här förlänge sen! :)
<nighter> nej men linux händer mer är släpp nytt och ofta. medans bsd har mer säkerhet i fokus mindre grupp som utvecklar så det är mer genomtänkt.
<Lol__> make sence
<larsemil> nighter: det där låter ärligt talat som FUD
<Lol__> FUD?
<larsemil> skitsnack
<phnom> !fud
<ubot2> Factoid 'fud' not found
<phnom> :(
<Zelest> det vill jag inte påstå tbh
<Lol__> oh
<Zelest> freebsd känns betydligt mer "production friendly"
<Zelest> men ja, det beror ju självklart på dist också
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> kaffe + hostmedicine smakade skumt
<Zelest> debian eller ubuntu lts är väl mer "safe" .. men du slänger inte upp en gentoo kärra som prodserver direkt :P
<Zelest> se bara på www.ifconfig.se .. :D
<phnom> coobra: automatkaffe och tandkräm sparkar verkligen igång en på morgonen
<Zelest> en upgradering och hela skiten brakade ihop
<coobra> :D
<Lol__> phnom  hahah får prova det sen ;D
<Zelest> men hey, each man likes his own :)
<larsemil> Zelest: portage. lika skit där som freebsd. :D
<itmannen> Hm. Mycket gödsel i kanalen idag
<Zelest> larsemil, det vill jag inte påstå, har aldrig haft strul med ports så länge man läser /usr/ports/UPGRADE innan man blint kör på :)
<coobra> hehe
<Zelest> larsemil, skillnaden är att saker testat lite noggrannare innan det släpps till den gråa massan :P
<coobra> portsnapp funkar med
<Zelest> larsemil, men hey, jag kör ubuntu på mina mail maskiner nu, så jag ska inte klaga på linux som server :P
<phnom> itmannen: Det är för att vi behöver växa och bli stora och starka så att vi kan trycka ner patriakatet.
<larsemil> phnom: och kapitalismen!
<larsemil> och kyrkan!
<coobra> huh
<itmannen> phnom,  Ok. jag började fundera om det var ett gäng lantbrukare här idag
<larsemil> Zelest: jag har faktiskt bara goda erfarenheter av ubuntu på server. enda server jag inte lirar ubuntu på är mina virtuella  hostar
<coobra> politik + flawasnack :D hah
<itmannen> larsemil,  Hm. Är du en stalanist ?
<nighter> Säger inte debian / ubuntu är skit som server själv kört det i många år. Men också kört openbsd och freebsd och om man jämför hur ofta du behöver starta om burken så vinner ju bsd, och en server vill du inte starta om.
<phnom> Vim är bättre än emacs!
<nighter> är ofta du behöver en ny kernel i linux och behöver starta om.
<coobra> haha
 * itmannen Skäms som skrev offtopic
<nighter> därför många linux distar nu gott över till bsd kärna.
<Zelest> larsemil, jag med om jag ska vara helt ärlig.. enda jag kan klaga på (förutom sudo då, som är ren ondo) är när jag uppgradera kvm från 9.10 till 10.04 eller när det var, så tvärdök prestandan på alla mina maskiner..
<phnom> Zelest: Bah, learnhow2sudo
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> roligt det här
<Zelest> nighter, det är ju det som är det pinsamma dock.. det är ju oftast userland som är kladdigt/ostrukturerat och det är ju det man vill bli av med. ;)
<Zelest> phnom, sudo apt-get remove sudo !
<phnom> coobra: Det är ju on topic iaf ;D
<coobra> ja
<HakanS> nighter: Vilka linux-distar har gått över till bsd-kärna?
<itmannen> Idag har jag fått den stora äran att installera om en W2000. Suck. Men vad gör man inte för att slippa svälta.
<phnom> itmannen: Vad trevligt för dig.
<nighter> HakanS: debian.
<nighter> http://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/
<coobra> den där borde jag testa
<itmannen> phnom,  Inte ett dugg för att vara uppriktig. Men jag är en kapitalist och behöver pengar.
<larsemil> nighter: gått över och gått över. Erbjuder alternativ.
<phnom> itmannen: Trevligt att du slipper svälta iaf
<nighter> japp, börjar att gå över. Det där ett bra alternativ att köra debian som en server.
<larsemil> fast jag skulle inte påstå rakt upp och ner att freebsd har en säkrare kärna än linux bara för att den inte uppdateras lika ofta.
<itmannen> phnom,  Jo det är liksom det primära :)
<nighter> larsemil: inte för att uppdateras lika ofta men titta hur mycket problem linux kernel har haft genom åren.
<larsemil> därför jag sitter och fulhackar iframes idag. för att ställa mat på bordet
<phnom> larsemil: Ewww
<HakanS> nighter: Det var en. Du skrev att många linux-distar går över till bsd-kärna.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Fulhackar ? :)
<phnom> nighter: Att de erbjuder det som alternativ innebär väl inte att de börjar gå över till den. Inte som att win ska börja gå över till ARM bara för att de kan lira på den.
<nighter> att dom börjar / börjar titta på att gå över.
<nighter> :)
<nighter> vi får se om några år!
<phnom> itmannen: Ja, när man gör ett hack som inte är snyggt, utan fult. Ungefär allt som innefattar frames imo
<itmannen> phnom,  Jo jag känner till skillnaden mellan fult och snyggt :) Men inte ordet "fulhacka"
<larsemil> iframe överlag är ett enda stort fulhack
<itmannen> Men ibland så kan det väl vara behändigt
<phnom> itmannen: Väldigt sällan. Här är ett praktexempel på nåt jag skulle hata lite på om jag fick det i mailboxen: http://www.abestweb.com/forums/programming-datafeeds-tools-188/iframes-not-working-html-mail-outlook-express-ie-6-0-a-48976.html
<phnom> Det och sen borde kinas censur blockera all mail som har annan foreground än svart || text större än 24px
<itmannen> phnom,  Jo men jag tänkte inte på mail. Utan på en sida vid enstaka tillfällen av speciella orsaker. Men det är inte ofta jag nyttjar det heller.
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, som sagt, väldigt få tillfällen.
<HakanS> itmannen: Hur går det med http://willisleaks.info/
<HakanS> ?
<itmannen> HakanS,  :) Läser pul så ögonen blöder. Och har ansökt om utgivarbevis.
<Zelest> larsemil, men som du sa, vi får helt klart ta och nörda snart!
<larsemil> Zelest: lite mycket just nu bara, ska flytta och det innebär mycket packning och sen i januari får jag lite tid över. :D
<Zelest> larsemil, mjo, har enormt mycket själv just nu.. men som sagt, 2012 ser lovande ut :D
<larsemil> its a date!
<lilleman72> chod för en underkatalog?? jag vill installera en websida men jag har itne access till den?
<lilleman72> chmod*
<larsemil> Zelest: om vi köper det här huset vi ska kolla på nu så får ni plats hela familjen!
<Koenigsegg> Finns det nåt sätt att ta reda på fönstertypen eller nåt för t.ex det som visas när skärmen är låst? Skulle behöva det för fönsterreglerna i ccsm.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<phnom> lilleman72: Vad exakt vill du göra? Har du installerat apache osv?
<Zelest> larsemil, sweet! :D
<lilleman72> jag har en färdig server men jag gör en undekatalog men i den har jag inga rättigheter
<phnom> lilleman72: Vilken avnändare kör apache som? Lägg till dig själv i den gruppen och se till så att det är den användaren/gruppen som äger wwwroot
<phnom> lilleman72: Det brukar bli chown -r www-data:www-data /var/www
<lilleman72> ahh ok ty
<phnom> lilleman72: ch då måste du lägga till dig själv i www-data gruppen också
<larsemil> och sen logga ut och in
<phnom> lilleman72: Funkar det?
<lilleman72> japp
<lilleman72> ty
<phnom> gött
<lilleman72> phnom jobbar du nu lr?
<phnom> Ja, sitter och glor på ett terminalfönster med en massa text som trillar förbi.
<lilleman72> lol
<lilleman72> när e du hemma då?
<phnom> dunno, why?
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<lilleman72> tänte bara om du vill leka med min dekaron server sen?? jag fattar liksom inte ett jota
<lilleman72> trots jag läser på avian & rätan
<lilleman72> brb
<phnom> realubot: Tjena gubbäckel. :)
<Coffe> larsemil,  tjena, lägeT ?
<coobra> nej
<larsemil> Coffe: bra sj?
<coobra> prata in med han
<Coffe> larsemil,  jo långsam dag..
<larsemil> Coffe: samma här. javascript javascript javascript idag.
<Coffe> larsemil,  spännande :)
<realubot> phnom: Gubbäckel?
<realubot> phnom: Vad ska det betyda?
<larsemil> Coffe: såg det kommit en ny beta av proxmox
<coobra> fint ere
<coobra> :D
<coobra> proxmox <3
<Coffe> larsemil,  ja, inte dragit in den än, vi har precis bytt kontor
<larsemil> Coffe: fick ni behålla fibern?
<Coffe> larsemil,  nej ..  men hade tur.. hittade en gammal multimode.. som vi kan skicka signal över.. men vi ska dra en ny
<aron_work> någon annan som lyckats krascha burkar med intel intels 56**-serie vid uppdatering av bind9?
<aron_work> kört uppdateringen på en hög burkar, inga problem
<Coffe> aron_work, nej
<aron_work> men varit med nu om 3 burkar på rad som pajjar
<aron_work> alla med 56**-proppar
<aron_work> kan iofs vara något annat som också är gemensamt mellan dem
<spixx> aron_work: på vilket sätt "pajjar" de?
<aron_work> då krasch som i kernel panic
<spixx> :S
<Lol> HEJ IGEN
<Lol> igen*
<aron_work> Skall se om jag kan få ut lite mer användbara loggar
<Lol> var ner på stan för 30min
<Lol> och köpte en
<Lol> tp-link
<Lol> för min linux laptop
<Lol> och plugga in den
<Lol> och daton reagera inte på den
<Lol> men jag låna en kompis
<Lol> förut och den funkade
<Lol> men inte min nya
<Coffe> någon som vet hur man kan köra ssh user@host sudo ls ?
<Lol> hur kommer det sig?
<antii> Coffe: va?
<aron_work> Iofs, kernel panic loggas inte, whee
<antii> Coffe: ett alias för att ssha in på en server och sedan kör sudo ls? :P
<larsemil> Coffe: ssh server 'sudo ls'
<Coffe> larsemil, funkar det för dig ? eller kör den ls lokalt ?
<larsemil> Coffe: funkar
<larsemil> dock få rman inte gömda bokstäver när man skriver password.
<larsemil> nu tidig lunch!
<coobra> larsemil: vad blir det ?
<Lol> nån som har ett förslag?
<kodein> ja, du borde använda returtangenten mer sällan.
<amelia> Lol: menar du att kabeln inte fungerar eller din dator?
<kodein> det
<kodein> är
<kodein> så
<kodein> jobbigt
<kodein> att
<kodein> läsa
<kodein> sånt
<kodein> här
<Lol> oh sorry
<Lol> ne köpte en trådlös wlan adapter och hade en exakt lika dan förut
<Lol> men den ny funkar inte
<kodein> typ en usb-dongel, alltså?
<Lol> dator reagerar aldrig på att jag stoppar in wlan adapten
<Lol> usb-dongle ja
<amelia> Lol: ser du någon info i dmesg när du stoppar i den?
<Lol> den vissar inget
<Lol> ifconfig wlan0 up
<Lol> no device found (error)
<amelia> om du inte får någon info i dmesg så verkar det rätt illa..
<coobra> stoppar in den !!
<Lol> men andra usb saker funkar
<amelia> ajja, jag ska gå på lunch.. bbl
<Lol> ok
<Lol> thx för din tid amelia
<Lol> nån annan?
<phnom> Lol: Trasig dongel? Funkar den i nån annan dator?
<Lol> ja
<Lol> prova den på en windows dator
<Lol> och det funkar perfect den blinkar och allt
<Lol> men när man sätter i den i linux daton så blinkar den inte alls
<Lol> prova en exakt lika dan förut och då funka det!
<phnom> Lol: Vad är det för dongel?
<Lol> TP-Link
<phnom> Lol: Och modell?
<Lol> men jag prata med en gammal linux gubbe,han sa att han hade set problemet förut,om man har 2 lika enheter och plugar in dom så läser den bara av ett sergenummer och det är bara den första som funkar
<Lol> och den andra reagerar den inte på
<Lol> (model TLWN821N
<kodein> jaha, du försöker köra två samtidigt?
<Lol> nej,nej
<Lol> hade en lika dan förut
<Lol> men har köpt en exakt lika dan
<Lol> i dag och ska använda den i stället för den gammla
<Lol> men linux reagerar inte på den nya....
<phnom> Lol: Inget i dmesg och inget i lsusb?
<Lol> är i sklan just nu
<Lol> men när jag va hemma
<Lol> så prova jag
<Lol> ifconfig wlan0 up (error no device found)
<phnom> Lol: Kolla dmesg och lsusb sen när du kommer hem igen och se om datorn hittar den öht, drivern för den heter ar9170usb också, om du behöver ladda den manuellt.
<Lol> föndera på och använda den gammla jag låna av en polare
<Lol> så kan han få den nya till sin windows burk
<phnom> Lol: Det kan ju vara så att den inte fick wlan0 som namn heller.
<Lol> vad finns det mer? wlan0,mono0?
<phnom> Lol: Kör iwconfig så listar den alla trådlösa
<Lol> 1min
<Lol> lo no wirles ecation
<phnom> Lol: Inga andra interfaces än loopback?
<Lol> wlan2
<Lol> tack så mycket
<Lol> ändra den bara
<Lol> så funka det
<Lol> kärlek till dig <3
<Lol> :D
<phnom> Vassego
<Lol> måste gå nu
<Lol> men tack för din tid
<maxjezy> jag har en trådlös mus som jag vill ställa in mushjulet på
<maxjezy> den scrollar aldeles för extremt nu
<maxjezy> hur gör jag det
<coobra> hammare
<maxjezy> coobra: borde vara kickban på såna svar!
<phnom> maxjezy: Min load är över 10 nu, du får googla själv :P
<maxjezy> samma gäller dig phnom :)
<maxjezy> kör live nu så ska boota om
<maxjezy> brb
<phnom> Nä... Man kanske skulle gå hem och spela skyrim medans det här bygger, istället för att sitta och stirra...
<larsemil> Barre: hur går det med week of the fish?
<maxjejzy> hittar fan inget på google
<maxjejzy> kan ingen hjälpa mig
<coobra> kan man köra ppa i debian   ?
<maxjejzy> enligt google går det
<coobra> ujj
<realubot> Skärp er annars bannar jag er.
<kodein> realubot: lägg för helvete ner nån gång
 * realubot gömmer sig för kodein.
<maxjejzy> ska de vara så jävla svårt att få lite hjälp
<realubot> maxjejzy: Haha.
<kodein> jag har ingen scrollmus, men är det inte typ system -> preferences -> mouse du går in på?
<realubot> maxjejzy: Det är bra at du tar i lite så folk fattar att det är allvar.
<maxjejzy> jag har en deadline för fan!
<realubot> maxjejzy: Vad är problemet då?
<maxjejzy> kodein: trodde det jag med men icke
<maxjejzy> där finns inget om mus scroll
<maxjejzy> bara dubbelklick funktioner osv
<realubot> maxjejzy: Har du kollat inställningarna i programmet Mouse?
<maxjejzy> var hittar jag det programmet?
<realubot> gnome-mouse-properties
<realubot> i Terminalen i Ubuntu.
<maxjejzy> kunde inte hitta
<maxjejzy> finns inte att installera
<realubot> maxjejzy: Jag har inte någon inställning för hastigheten på scrollhjulet i Mouse i.a.f.
<realubot> maxjejzy: Då tippar jag på att du måste skapa en xorg.conf-fil och lägga till några rader där.
<realubot> maxjejzy: Om du har Ubuntu så är det bara att köra: gnome-mouse-properties &
<realubot> i Temrinalen.
<realubot> Det fungerar i Ubuntu 11.04 i.a.f.
<maxjejzy> jag kör mint 12
<maxjejzy> men det är ju samma
<realubot> maxjejzy: I Firefox finns en inställning annars om det hjälper något: mousewheel.withnokey.numlines
<maxjejzy> jag behöver det systemwide
<realubot> maxjejzy: about:config i adressfältet och sedan sök på mousewheel.withnokey.numlines
<maxjejzy> speciellt i blender osv
<realubot> maxjejzy: Ok.
<maxjejzy> vill ju inte zooma en kilometer åt gången i 3d miljön
<realubot> "It's simple things like this that make Linux on the Desktop fail. "
<realubot> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3214
<realubot> maxjejzy: Du verkar inte komma längre än så här (Firefox): http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18999/
<maxjejzy> ah, vilket jävla skit
<maxjejzy> ska testa med sladd mus
<realubot> Någon har löst problemet genom att dra ut och plugga in musen igen.
<maxjejzy> LOL
<maxjejzy> det funkade
<maxjejzy> vilket jävla skit
<lol> hello :)
<maxjejzy> realubot: tack för hjälpen!
<realubot> maxjejzy: Det här lär fungera för vissa men inte för andra: Option "VertScrollDelta" "6"
<lol> börja använda irssi nu :)
<maxjejzy> du förtjänar ubuntu-medaljen för mest inovativ hjälp
<realubot> i xorg.conf-filen.
<antii> lol
<coobra> heh
<realubot> Då får du skapa en sådan först med xorg --configure eller vilket kommando det nu är.
<maxjejzy> realubot: det löste ju sig
<maxjejzy> kan sitta och dra ut och sätta in usb mottagaren istället
<realubot> maxjejzy: Jaha. Genom att dra ur och plugga in?
<maxjejzy> om det skiter sig igen
<maxjejzy> japp
<realubot> maxjejzy: Se där. Det var ju smidigt.
<maxjejzy> satte in den på framsidan istället
<realubot> Ok.
<[S]ybercon]> ls
<hej> hej ^^
<hej> hur registerar man ett nick här?
<norpan> Det dök upp en riktigt snygg wallpaper där man byter wallpaper, men vart ligger den sparad någonstans? :S jag tror den kom med ett tema, den ligger inte under /usr/share/wallpaper
<hej> dowalods?
<hej> :hej
<norpan> hej
<hej> titta i dowalods
<norpan> vanliga "hämtningar" ?
<antii> ja
<hej> jupp
<hej> hej antii
<hej> hur registerar man ett nick här?
<norpan> hej: nej hittar inte den där
<antii> hej: fråga #freenode
<hej> lol ok
<antii> lol
<norpan> jag tror den installerades med ett tema, kommer inte ihåg vilket det va heller men den ligger inte i någon undermapp i /usr/share/themes heller
<hej> exit
<norpan> haha tråkigt, försökt googla den med men hittar fan inte den xD
<hej123> skriv mitt namn ska titta om det kommer nå ljud när jag använder irssi :)
<norpan> hej123: k
<hej123> inge ljud :/
<hej123> hm....
<hej123> använder nån här irssi?
<Kim^Work> Yes
<larsemil> yes
<hej123> får inge ljud i det
<hej123> ex om ni skulle skriva mitt namn
<hej123> så ska det pippa till
<hej123> men det händer inget
<hej123> beep_when_window_active = ON
<larsemil> hej123: meh!
<hej123> noppe
<larsemil> kör du det lokalt hej123 ?
<hej123> hur mennar du lokalt med en irc client?
<hej123> apt-get install irssi,irssi,connect frennode /join ubuntu-se det var allt
<larsemil> hej123: på datorn du sitter på? eller på en ssh?
<hej123> ah okej nu är jag med
<hej123> inge ssh
<hej123> datorn jag sitter på
<norpan> jag råkar ha en bakgrundsbild just nu som jag inte har en aning om vart den ligger, kan någon berätta vart den kan tänkas vara?! :/(
<hej123> dowalods,thems,
<norpan> hej123: va?
<hej123> vad hete bilden du ladda ner?
<norpan> Jag har ingen aning? :P skulle jag veta det hade jag kunnat hitta den
<norpan> den har dykt upp där man väljer bakgrund bland alla andra standard bakgrunder nämligen
<hej123> men ladda ner den igen
<norpan> vart ifrån?
<hej123> där du fick den ifrån
<norpan> Jag vet inte?
<hej123> lol
<norpan> isåfall hade jag inte haft något problem:P
<norpan> den har dykt upp bland mina bakgrunder och jag vill veta vart den ligger någonstans så jag kan använda den
<norpan> till annat
<hej123> locate .jpg ^^
<norpan> ?
<norpan> vad menar du?
<hej123> öppna terminalen och skriv "locate .jpg"
<hej123> så har du nått att göra
<antii> eller: find . -name "*.jpg*"
<amelia> urgh, vilken tid det tog att göra en systembackup på ett litet aix-system..
<norpan> ait
<amelia> tristess++
<antii> amelia: inge kul? :P
<amelia> antii: allt tar sån tid..
<antii> :(
<antii> du vill att de ska gå fort!
<amelia> precis
<norpan> hej123: dock vet jag inte om jag hittat bilden eftersom jag inte vet namnet
<hej123> ...
<norpan> hej123: tror faktiskt jag  hittat den ändå, tack för hjälpen
<hej123> inge problem
<norpan> hej123: japp, hittade den jag hade missat den i en undermapp i /usr/share/themes
<hej123> Ok
<hej123> vill ha ett theam så den ser ut som i thron :D
<norpan> hej123: typ sån här? http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/beautiful-tron-legacy-and-aqua-themes.html
<norpan> va kör ni på? unity?gnome-shell?xfce?
<hej123> jupp
<hej123> gnome
<nighter> unity + macubuntu
<hej123> men om man will ha sin terminal utan kaner
<hej123> kanter* kan man få det?
<norpan> fullscreen? lol .P
<hej123> nej men liten terminal (normal)
<hej123> men utan rammar
<nighter> eterm fixar det säkert andra också men eterm har inte stöd för utf-8
<nighter> eller inte sist när titta efter
<hej123> ok
<nighter> eterm -x starta utan ramar har jag för mig
<nighter> fanns nån conf också där du kunde ta bort allt
<nighter> går kanske i andra terms också inte titta på det.
<norpan> hur fan tar man bort chromes egna knappar för min-max-close ? så sjukt irriterande att ha dubbla uppsättningar
<Kim^Work> hej123: Stödjer din terminal ljud då?
<hej123> men hur öppnar man eterm -x då?
<hej123> eterm -x
<hej123> No command 'eterm' found, did you mean: Command 'bterm' from package 'bogl-bterm' (main) Command 'pterm' from package 'pterm' (universe) Command 'qterm' from package 'qterm' (universe) Command 'qterm' from package 'torque-client' (multiverse) Command 'aterm' from package 'aterm' (universe) Command 'aterm' from package 'aterm-ml' (universe) Command 'uterm' from package 'mined' (universe)
<hej123>  Commnd 'kterm' fkrom package 'kterm' (universe) Command 'wterm' from package 'wterm' (universe) Command 'xterm' from package 'xterm' (main)
<hej123> eterm: command not found
<hej123> ?
<hej123> im back!
<hej123> vad sa du nu om eterm -x ?
<norpan> hej123:  http://www.eterm.org/
<hej123> men det säger att jag har det
<norpan> vilket?
<hej123> apt-get install  eterm
<hej123> Reading package lists... Done
<hej123> Building dependency tree
<hej123> Reading state information... Done
<hej123> eterm is already the newest version.
<hej123> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<norpan> testa bara skriva eterm då
<hej123> eterm
<hej123> No command 'eterm' found, did you mean: Command 'bterm' from package 'bogl-bterm' (main) Command 'pterm' from package 'pterm' (universe) Command 'qterm' from package 'qterm' (universe) Command 'qterm' from package 'torque-client' (multiverse) Command 'aterm' from package 'aterm' (universe) Command 'aterm' from package 'aterm-ml' (universe) Command 'uterm' from package 'mined' (universe)
<hej123>  Commnd 'kterm' fkrom package 'kterm' (universe) Command 'wterm' from package 'wterm' (universe) Command 'xterm' from package 'xterm' (main)
<hej123> eterm: command not found
<norpan> har du kollat i programcentralen
<hej123> xterm funkar
<norpan> där finns också eterm, testa installera där annars
<hej123> xterm funkar
<hej123> men ser exakt ut som rxvt
<nighter> Eterm
<norpan> hej123: har du kollat i programcentralen
<nighter> kanske?
<nighter> har för mig det börja med stort E
<hej123> oh det funkar
<propus> i ubuntu 11.10.. vart ändrar man hur många skrivbord man kan ha?
<propus> edit: vill ha.
<larsemil> aterm har väl den funktionaliteten + utf8 ?
<larsemil> annars är ju urxvt en bra terminal
<Kim^Work> rxvt-unicode \o
<hej123> men vill ha en vanlig gnome-terminal fast utan kanter
 * larsemil kör som oftast bra gnome-terminal
<larsemil> hej123: urxvt kan du ju köra både med genomskinlig bakgrund och utan kanter.
<larsemil> hej123: dessutom så körs den som en service så den är ruggigt snabb
<norpan> hej123: där kanske är något
<norpan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/how-to-make-your-favourite-gtk-theme-borderless/
<norpan> hej123: eller vill du ha det såhär? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=1267&d=1117786390
<norpan> För att få det som screenshot visade http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38938
<norpan> de screenshotet va ganska fett faktiskt
<hej123> nu är jag på G :)
<gusnan> hej123, Du kan använda devilspie för att få väck kanterna på en terminal.
<hej123> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5107/screenshot3vw.png
<hej123> titta vad jag fick till det :)
<hej123> men som ni ser kan jag inte röra på terminalen
<nighter> hej123: håll in alt + tryck på terminalen och dra den vart du vill
<nighter> brukar funka
<norpan> ful scroll dock
<hej123> ah det funkar thx bro! :)
<hej123> hm.. nu
<hej123> ett problem kvar
<hej123> jag vill se ingeom terminalen
<hej123> ex om jag har facebook öppe
<nighter> http://imageshack.us/f/706/screenza.png/
<nighter> där är min desktop
<nighter> :)
<hej123> vil jag kunna se facebook fast jag har min trminal öppen
<hej123> ska titta snart 1min
<larsemil> hej123: men med compiz kan du ju sätta opacitet på vilket fönster som helst väl?
<larsemil> eller det kanske är borttaget nu
<hej123> när jag startar compiz
<hej123> står det (shall not use compiz)
<larsemil> compiz är ju standard under unity
<hej123> men vad är kommandot för en full instalation för compiz?
<larsemil> hej123: det är redan instalelrat säger jag
<hej123> men ex om jag ska använda kuben
<hej123> så blir det ingen
<hej123> kan inte få kubben
<hej123> kunde det förut
<hej123> Desktop effects choult not be enabled
<norpan> Kan du inte ställa in det i terminal inställningana för bakgrunden
<norpan> tror inte du behöver compiz då gör du också texten transparent
<norpan> nighter: e det inte jobbigt med två docks?
<hej123> okej
<norpan> hej123:  det kan du göra i den vanliga terminalen iaf
<hej123> är på edit-profile/background
<norpan> ah precis
<norpan> där går det
<hej123> transparet backgrund
<norpan> yez
<hej123> har jag
<hej123> nu då?
<norpan> mitt funkade dirket
<norpan> diket
<hej123> jag ser min backgrunds bild
<norpan> du har väl svart bakgrundsbild
<hej123> men inte fönstrena backom terminalen
<hej123> en svart ja
<norpan> vet inte, min ändrades direkt
<norpan> så jag kunde se igenom
<hej123> om du skriver "compiz" i din terminal vad händer?
<norpan> kan ju kolla
<norpan> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<norpan> har inte compiz
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> vad sa jag ta mig till? jag är så uttråkad.
<Koenigsegg> amelia: Ta reda på hur man kollar vad skärmen låst-fönstret har för fönstertyp eller nåt i den stilen så att man identifiera det i ccsm. Skulle vara asbra för mig :).
<amelia> Koenigsegg: lite svårt med tanke på att jag sitter vid en windows-burk just nu.
<m3kk>  skit också allting fungerar i ubuntu nu har jag ju inget att försöka fixa :(
<hej123> im back! :)
<m3kk> hej123, allt gått bra?
<hej123> klart har gö er!
<coobra> :D
<andol> m3kk: Ähh, anstränger du dig ordentligt kan du säkert ha sönder något :P Alternativt så tar du tillfället i akt att utforska vad mer du kan göra med ditt Ubuntu-system?
<hej123> jag klickar runt för fully
<hej123> och vill ha utt så mycket som möjligt
<Coffe> det jag tycker är bra , är att tills jag ska "fixa" något så fungerar faktiskt allt..
<m3kk> andol , alltid haft strul med viktiga saker som nätverkskort, grafikkort osv . men nu fungerade allt direkt
<m3kk> tom min usb dongel för wifi bara fungerade direkt efter installationen
<andol> m3kk: Gött att höra.
<hej123> samma här
<m3kk> ser dock bara en kärna utav 4 men tror det går på alla ändå?
<hej123> fatta inte att mitt usb-dongle va på wlan2 ^^
<andol> m3kk: Även satt upp automatisk säkerhetskopiering? Ty även om Ubuntu fungerar fint och snällt så hindrar det ju inte en hårddisk från att gå sönder eller så...
<andol> m3kk: Var ser du enbart en kärna?
<hej123> men har problem än med compiz
<hej123> kan inte få den roliga kuben att funka
<hej123> men scripta lite på conky så fick det att vissa vilka låtar som spelas i rythemnbox
<hej123> är det nån som jobbar som linux admin?
<andol> hej123: Jo, vet ett antal personer här i kanalen som har sysadmin-aktiga jobb, som bland annat involverar att peta på linux-maskiner.
<antii> :P
<hej123> ah coolt
<hej123> skulle vilja veta om det är ett bra jobb?
<hej123> om det är nåt att satsa på
<norpan> andol: japp ser bara en kärna...
<norpan> andol: jag som är m3kk btw
<antii> hej123: kör på
<andol> hej123: Tja, givet att det är något man tycker är kul, och man hamnar på rätt arbetsplas så...
<norpan> Vet inte varför, vart tvungen att boota med "nolapic noapic" först för att det skulle starta..Trodde det var därför först..men nu behöver jag inte det längre och jag ser fortfarande bara en kärna
<andol> hej123: Det vill säga, ungefär som med många andra yrken.
<hej123> bra bettalt?
<hej123> *
<Coffe> jag jobbar uteslutande med linux
<hej123> för jag är ung
<hej123> och går i skola (årkar inte med skolan) och tänkte att det skulle va kul och få en lärlingsplats
<andol> hej123: Årskurs?
<hej123> folkhögskola
<hej123> kom aldrig in gynasium
<hej123> ja frutom IV
<maxjezy> kommer du årka lärlingsplats då?
<hej123> men fick gå på en folkhögskola i stället
<hej123> om jag ville
<hej123> som jag gör nu
<hej123> blir 18 snart
<norpan> akta så det inte börjar oska
<HakanS_> hej123: Försök att slutföra din mening i ett enstaka inlägg. Skriv inte flera inlägg för en mening. Det är väldigt jobbigt att läsa då.
<hej123> sorry ^^
<hej123> [#ubuntu-se] är det nån som kan tänka sig ha en lärling? låt mig veta!
<norpan> Är det någon som vet kommandot för att få fram info om cpu osv?
<Coffe> norpan,  cat /proc/cpu
<andol> /proc/cpuinfo
<kodein> lshw är rätt informativt med, iaf för osv-biten
<gusnan> norpan, eller lscpu
<antii> dmidecode <3
<antii> dmidecode --type 4
<norpan> och sen | pastebinit?
<maxjezy> måste man starta om datorn efter sensors-detect?
<maxjezy> den säger bara åt mig att köra sensors-detect igen
<maxjezy> när jag kör sensors
<antii> norpan: dmidecode --type 4 > cpu, sen pastebinit cpu
<norpan> cat /proc/cpu funkade ej
<hej123> hur installerar man gnome-vocie control?
<norpan> Skulle någon vilja ta en titt på denna? http://paste.ubuntu.com/747149/ jag vet inte varför jag bara ser 1 kärna
<maxjezy> norpan: hur fick du fram det
<antii> maxjezy: endast en processor ju :P?
<antii> norpan*
<norpan> "cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit" antii
<antii> iofs konstigt
<norpan> :s
<maxjezy> norpan: så här ser det ut för mig
<maxjezy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747156/
<HakanS_> Nafallo: Vad tror du om detta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IrcRiktlinjer ?
<maxjezy> körde du lscpu ?
<norpan> maxjezy: jaså?
<maxjezy> mm
<norpan> maxjezy: ne ska jag?
<maxjezy> testa
<norpan> bara lscpu eller?
<maxjezy> antii:  har jag 8 CPUs?
<maxjezy> japp
<norpan> eller något annat? är ganska grön
<Nafallo> HakanS_: jag tror att jag fortfarande jobbar dagtid. jag sager till om det andrar sig.
<maxjezy> bara lscpu
<maxjezy> det körde jag iaf
<norpan> ska testa
<norpan> gick inte att köra xD
<maxjezy> kanske måste köra sudo
<maxjezy> jag har ju kört sudo sen tidigare
<maxjezy> kan vara det
<maxjezy> sudo lscpu
<norpan> maxjezy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747162/
<maxjezy> underligt
<maxjezy> får du bara en CPU i systemövervakaren med?
<norpan> maxjezy: japp
<HakanS_> norpan: Har du ställt in i BIOS att bara använda en kärna?
<maxjezy> HakanS_: bra regler där
<norpan> HakanS_:  nä, dom är framme i win7
<maxjezy> riktlinjer
<norpan> :(
<norpan> finns det något prestandatest jag kan testa för att kolla om alla kärnor faktiskt jobbar ändå?
<maxjezy> norpan: har du kvar livecd?
<maxjezy> du borde boota livecd och kolla vad den säger
<maxjezy> vilket är det mest grafiskt krävande spelet till ubuntu idag?
<maxjezy> som är gratis
<norpan> maxjezy: jadå, den va ja tvungen att boota med "noapic nolapic" för att den ens skulle boota, annars blev det massa kernel panic
<norpan> maxjezy: aline arena va det ändå jag hittade, men det startade aldrig
<norpan> alien arena*
<maxjezy> norpan: jag brukar få såna problem jag med
<maxjezy> men nu kör jag linuxmint 12 RC
<maxjezy> gnome versionen
<maxjezy> den funkar fint
<norpan> ahaja
<maxjezy> ska testa sauerbraten nu
<norpan> maxjezy:  sjukt längesedan jag testade det, hade riktigt rolig editor att leka med.. De flesta körde mest editor och byggde balla grejer ;p
<m3kk> hur är xubuntu nu förtiden ?
<m3kk> blir det väldigt mycket knök att testa xubuntu nu? installera xfce eller xubuntu-desktop?
<maxjezy> sauerbraten va ju skoj :)
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<maxjezy> speciellt nu när man får bra FPS
<Umeaboy> Om man installerar/använder Ubuntu 11.11 med kernel 3.0........någonting & inte har något problem med WLAN-gränssnittet, betyder detta att Ubuntu's kernel kommer från www.kernel.org från början eller är den skriven HELT oberoende?
<hej123> varje gång jag ska använda TOR
<hej123> måste jag av installera det
<Umeaboy> Tänkte.......... att när 3.0-kerneln i Mageia blir stabil & laddas upp till Mageia 1 i Testing-mediet så fixar detta mitt WIFI-problem.
<madbear> ja Umeaboy ubuntunisen skrev den i rymden du vet
<Umeaboy> Eller har jag fel?
<madbear> nissen
<hej123> varje gång jag ska använda TOR så måste jag ominstallera det....vrf?
<Umeaboy> hej123: Vad får du för fel?
<norpan> maxjezy: , kör du online eller? TÄnkte också testa och dra ner det.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag körde online
<maxjezy> multiplayer
<norpan> Är det någon som kan berätta skillnaden mellan att installera xfce från programcentralen och köra en installation med xubuntu-dekstop från terminalen?
<hej123> det säger att den inte kan bina till port 9050
<maxjezy> norpan: förutsatt att det är samma paket så är det samma sak
<maxjezy> förutom att du får det lite mer grafiskt uinder installatiion
<hej123> och /etc/run/tor är nån annans map
<norpan> maxjezy: jag vet inte, men xubuntu-desktop kanske inehåller lite xfce teman? eller något? kanske en massa xfce "apps" ? jag vill helst inte ha massa dubletter
<norpan> Pma mig om det är något ska åka till affären nu
<Umeaboy> hej123: ÄR den det då?
<hej123> den tillhör root
<hej123> men har ändrat
<hej123> men funkar forfarande inte
<hej123> äh skit samma försöker få min  cub att spina i stället
<hej123> körde nåt långt kommando tip apt-get install compiz-gnome -zompiz-icon etc...
<hej123> typ*
<Umeaboy> hej123: OK. Kolla gärna på launchpad.ubuntu.com om det där felet är rapporterat.
<hej123> du råka inte kunna kommandot?
<Umeaboy> launchpad.net
<Umeaboy> Sorry.
<Umeaboy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu rättare sagt.
<hej123> är det normalt att  ubuntu inte hittar  compiz-fusion-gnome?
<Umeaboy> hej123: Har din dator ett kort som har stöd för 3D då?
<hej123> det funkade förut
<hej123> med en 3d cube
<hej123> men installera om ubuntu då sluta det funka
<nighter> glxinfo
<nighter> den ska säga direct rendering: yes
<Umeaboy> Hur var det man bytte till tty i Virtualbox?
<Umeaboy> Ctrl Alt F1 fungerar ju bara på värd-maskinen.
<gusnan> Umeaboy, höger Ctrl + F-tangent
<gusnan> alltså F1 och uppåt (inte F) :)
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Det blev helskärm med Höger Ctrl & F.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<hej123> btw vad hete det när man fick fram en så stor meny när man högerclickar?
<Umeaboy> En stor meny?
<Umeaboy> Que?
<Umeaboy> Högerklickar på VAD?
<hej123> på skrivbordet
<Umeaboy> Jag vet inte vilken stor meny du pratar om. Menar du något som är anknutet till Unity?
<hej123> vet inte såg en bild när nån högerclicka på skrivbordet och fick fram en skit stor meny
<Umeaboy> hej123: För GNOME eller KDE?
<maxjezy> man kan förstå varför ubuntu tappar användare medans mint får nya
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Ja.
<Umeaboy> Fast Mint är väl OCKSÅ baserat på Debian?
<nighter> jätte stor meny, kanske tänker på fluxbox?
<maxjezy> mint har gjort 12:an riktigt bra
<maxjezy> den ska ju inte komma förän om 6 månader men
<maxjezy> RC
<madbear> mint är fortfarande inte lika bra som EXTON
<madbear> han äger
<maxjezy> jag blev tvungen att överge windows 7 för jag hitta inget sätt att cracka skiten på
<maxjezy> activate
<madbear> lol
<madbear> ska man köra windows får man ju betala för sig
<maxjezy> madbear: ja tycker mig en trialperiod på 5 månader sitter på sin plats
<maxjezy> brb, mata barn!
<madbear> det tycker inte M$
<madbear> själv så har jag några kopior... MSDNAA :D
<hej123> Gnome right-click menu !
<Umeaboy> hej123: Vilken Gnome-version?
<Umeaboy> Du menar inte Gnome Shell?
<hej123> nah hitta nått som heter gnome-righ-click
<hej123> menu
<hej123> hur fixar man micken då?
<Umeaboy> hej123: Man ropar Hejsvejs Lingon-fejs i den.
<Umeaboy> ROTFL
<Umeaboy> Nä, nu var jag elak.
<Umeaboy> Förlåt.
<hej123> funkar inte
<hej123> ^^
<Umeaboy> Vad är problemet och vad heter micken & använder du pulseaudio & vilken drivrutin är laddad?
<hej123> no ide
<hej123> jag installera gnome-vocie-control
<hej123> men den reagerar inte
<hej123> det är svårt för mig som inte är så van vid linux så jag är inte 100% på vad som är fel
<Umeaboy> OK.
<hej123> har du nån ide
<Umeaboy> Pastebin'a lspcidrake på pastebin.com
<hej123> va?
<Umeaboy> SEN kan vi kolla vad som är laddat.
<hej123> allt
<hej123> det står att det är (redy)
<hej123> (ready)
<hej123> (ready for input)
<Umeaboy> Du kan klistra in allt som är förknippat med ljud på pastebin.com också.
<hej123> men hänger inte med vad du menar
<Umeaboy> Kör lspci i Termninal & pastebin'a på pastebin.com & ge mig länken.
<hej123> ok
<hej123> bra nu försvan allt ljud...
<Umeaboy> Huh?
<hej123> DOne http://pastebin.com/nbMjvDjw
<Umeaboy> Aaaaaaah. Du hava ett Intel-kort.
<Umeaboy> Prova lek lite med ljud-inställningarna.
<Umeaboy> Antar att du använder ALSA.
<Umeaboy> Själv har jag det här ljudkortet: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<hej123> nice :)
<hej123> är inne på sound preferens
<Umeaboy> Kolla med lsmod om modulen är laddad & om den används.
<Umeaboy> Och av vad.
<Umeaboy> Står där.
<mukk> boooooooo
<hej123> haware men har inge device att konfugera
<Umeaboy> mukk: dil!!!!!!
<mukk> jobbiga tecken du har i din text Umeaboy :p
<mukk> dina åäö blir knäppa
<Umeaboy> mukk: Ja, jag skrek ju. Märkte du inte det eller måste jag skrika HÖGRE!!!!!!!? ;)
<hej123> input kan man inte ändra
<mukk> Umeaboy menar dina åäö blir
<mukk> hej123 hur går det nu då:p
<Umeaboy> mukk: Byt till utf-8 då.
<whomee> hmm glömde helt vad nån sa här igår om optimalast partionering av en ssd disk, någon som har tips på hur man "bäst" partionerar den?
<Umeaboy>  /charset UTF-8
<mukk> ingen annans blir så så jag stannar med detta:p
<Umeaboy> whomee: Nu är det säkert bara JAG som gör så, men fdisk borde hjälpa dig.
<whomee> Umeaboy: inte vilka utils man ska använda utan hur på det sättet att om man ska köra /boot /tmp / på ssd eller om hur partioneringen ska se ut
<whomee> fdisk/cfdisk m.m. kan ja använda :)
<Umeaboy> whomee: Automatisk allokering då?
<Umeaboy> Den gör ju det som är bäst.
<Umeaboy> Iaf för mig.
<mukk> jag sket i min ssd o körde på vanliga istället
<mukk> den är så liten ändå
<whomee> mukk: men den fungerar ju utmärkt utrymmesmässigt om man lägger /home och sådant på annan disk
<mukk> jag är sugen på att köra över hela win7 med ubuntu men 2 saker som hindra mig..streama film till 360 och spel
<whomee> mukk: fungerar inte ps3mediaserver för streamningen?
<whomee> spel är ju klart en nackdel men
<mukk> whomee jag vet inte  vad det är så:p
<whomee> mukk: stream application för diverse saker
<whomee> googla ps3mediaserver
<mukk> i will
<mukk> crap ubuntu kunde inte återställas från vänteläget
<mukk> :(
<mukk> haha där kom det!!
<norpan> va i
<coobra> i vad ?
<norpan> crap jag hatar sånt här..hur ska jag lyckas installera ps3mediaserver :P whomee
<norpan> det är ju bara en mapp med massa filer
<coobra> hehe
<norpan> damnit
<gusnan> norpan, det är inte så att en av alla dessa filer heter README?
<norpan> varför har dom ingen DEB :(
<norpan> gusnan: jodå, men i den stog det bara lite credits
<norpan> det är denna .tgz jag har laddat ner http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/downloads/list
<[Spooky]> Vad rekomenderar ni för program till att kopiera musik cds med? Kan man göra det med K3b?
<larsemil> [Spooky]: skiva -> skiva?
<whomee> norpan: du startar det med .. hmm ./PMS eller nått sånt
<norpan> whomee:  :P
<norpan> hittade något här dock
<norpan> whomee:  där på automatic install..http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5589
<norpan> http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5589
<whomee> norpan: ja de e bara köra de scriptet där då
<whomee> eller ja, wget sessionen
<norpan> gick inte
<norpan> måste installera dpkg-dev först
<norpan> om man bara kunde slippa terminalen en gång för alla
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Asunder brukar jag använda för att rippa CD till mp3 (eller annat)
<[Spooky]> larsemil: Mm, smidigast att göra en iso av skivan eller?
<itmannen> Terminalen är en av Guds gåvor till mäsnkligheten
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Ah ok..
<adrian__> Varför kan jag inte spela in ljud med min mikrofon? Funkar som standard i Windows. Hur felsöker jag?
<CasperN> adrian__: börja med att kolla i ljudinställningar vad för inställningar du har under hårdvara
<CasperN> har man allt satt på output enbart så fungerar inte mikrofoner
<norpan> itmannen: kommer ihåg när jag testade OSX för längesedan..Tiger tror jag det va..bara att släppa programikonen där man ville ha den och starta :P
<norpan> Det skulle vara något att sträva efter kan man tycka
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<adrian__> CasperN, Tack, det var enkelt :)
<CasperN> fungerar det?
<Philip5> maxjezy: tackar
<norpan> whomee: tack för tipset, installerat och klart. Galet fult gränssnitt men det kanske man inte behöver ha igång hela tiden..vill att jag ska kunna se hela mitt mediebibliotek direkt när jag startar ubuntu egentligen. Utan att behöva starta några program
<norpan> whomee: kan kan köra tex ./PMS som script varje gång ubuntu startas utan att det fula programet startar? vill bara ha själva servicen:S
<whomee> norpan: tror du kan kryssa i nått i programmet som säger att den ska starta minimerat iallafall. sedan för att autostarta de kan du ju enkelt i gnome iallafall använda nått som heter "autostart av program" elelr liknande :)
<whomee> norpan: kör inte ubuntu eller gnome just nu men har för mig de fanns nått sånt :)
<whomee> norpan: eller göra ett init script för det
<[Spooky]> Det verkade lösa sig med k3b.. ;)
<norpan> whomee: tack så mycket =)
<norpan> whomee: verkar dock inte gå så bra att connecta till servern
<hej123> mitt headset funkar inte?
<norpan> ps3mediaserver verkar fungera ganska bra men hur gör man en "refresh" precis lagt till en film till i biblioteket som mitt xbox inte hittar :(
<hej123> sound input
<norpan> just nu hatar jag att ubuntu bara kör på en kärna..sjujäkla segt när man gör flera saker samtidigt..
<m3kk> självklart är det alltid så.. när jag säger att ubuntu funkar precis som det ska
<m3kk> så byter den bootorder så att memtest startar automatiskt och själva vanliga går inte ens att boota, den bara startar om HURRA
<m3kk> och så sitter min,max,close på fel sida i windows...
<m3kk> helvete rent ut sagt
<hej123> lol
<m3kk> ah det kan man fan säga hej123
<hej123> hehe ^^
<hej123> du vet du hur man får headset att funka
<hej123> m3kk?
<m3kk> nejdu, jag har ingen aning. Är det usb eller
<hej123> nej
<hej123> vanligt headset
<hej123> ljudet funkar som det ska
<hej123> men micket funkar inte
 * [Spooky] är kär...
<maxjezy> kör alsamixern och ställ upp ljudet på micken
<m3kk> nej du jag har ingen aning, kan inte tänka så mycket sitter och är sjukt arg på mitt ubuntu just nu
<m3kk> sitter fast i win7
<m3kk> KUL
<m3kk> och hänga tvätt måste man göra också. mer KUL
<[Spooky]> Sjukt vad allt flyter på som det ska, /me loves Ubuntu...
<maxjezy> jag blev lite besviken på mitt winfast tv kort som varken funka i win 7 eller ubuntu
<maxjezy> de slutades visst göra drivers till xp och 2000
<hej123> får inte alsamixern att funka
<hej123> vad heter install packetet?
<hej123> för alsamixern?
<m3kk> Spooky gjorde jag med fram till nyss
<hej123> skirv igen
<hej123> ok nu har jag den uppe
<lilleman72> phnom vaken?
<hej123> nu är mic på max
<hej123> är det nå mer?
<m3kk> fungerar linux mint samma som ubuntu? med .deb? dom är så smidiga
<hej123> har nån använt gnome-voce-controler?
<larsemil> m3kk: ja
<hej123> hej larsemil
<larsemil> yo
<hej123> har lite trubel med mitt headset om du har tid
<m3kk> larsemil, tack. jag är lite sugen på att testa linux mint.. men är det egentligen några fördelar/nackdelar? nästan samma? förutom att mint använder gnome2xx?
<larsemil> har inte tid, jobbar. sorry
<hej123> ok np
<m3kk> happ, får bli att installera linux mint, hoppas bara det är lika mycket stöd för hårdvara som ubuntu är. Allt fungerade out-of-the-box
<hej123> <m3kk hade du problem med att gnome-voce-control inte svarar på dina kommandon?
<m3kk> hej123, jag ve tinte vad gnome-voice-control är för något tyvärr
<hej123> ok,ok
<hej123> you have to check it out :)
<maxjezy> hur stänger man ner "skärmslackaren"
<maxjezy> efter ett par minuter så blir skärmen sakta men säkert svart
<maxjezy> sen ska jag "låsa upp"
<maxjezy> även när jag har fullskärm på svtplay osv
<mukk> kolla strömblabla i systeminställningar
<mukk> där uppe längst till höger
<maxjezy> det är en stationär dator
<maxjezy> det är inställt på försätt inte i vänteläge
<hej123> maxjezy du råka inte veta hur voce-controler funkar?
<maxjezy> hej123: nej, aldrig använt mig av det
<hej123> hmm..........
<hej123> Ok
<maxjezy> mukk: det var under "skärm"
<maxjezy> men tack för fingervisningen
<mukk> ah ok :p maxjezy
<mukk> hoppas man snabbt kan ändra tema i mint , ser ut som skräp :o
<hej123> lol
<jesper85m> mint e nice tycker ja. passar en noob som mig
<hej123> aj
<larsemil> om man slår ihop twitter + facebook, tar bort reklamare samt bilder på katter så är det irc!
<delhage> nästan
<delhage> http://gnokii.fedorapeople.org/beefy-miracle.jpg "it lacks mustard"
<antii> haha
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> i windows 7 finns det något program för att skriva med ritplattan istället för tangentbordet
<maxjezy> dvs, handskrift
<maxjezy> finns det såna program till linux med?
<antii> bör väl
<maxjezy> blir mycket tystare att skriva på så vis
<maxjezy> slippa "smattrandet" från tangenterna
<mukk> för att du ska surfa porr i smyg?
<maxjezy> Philip5: ska du inte börja köra gnome nu?
<mukk> gnome <3
<maxjezy> funktionaliteten måste mörda KDE med det här nya uppe till vänster systemet
<maxjezy> fan va smidigt
<mukk> maxjezy menar du på gnome-shell ?
<maxjezy> mukk: ja kanske det heter
<mukk> inte unity alltså?
<maxjezy> nej det är inte det som är i ubuntu riktigt
<maxjezy> men lite likt
<maxjezy> mint
<Philip5> maxjezy: näver
<maxjezy> mint gnome versionen
<maxjezy> Philip5: du vet inte vad du missar
<maxjezy> jag kan göra en sexig screencast
<maxjezy> om du vill
<Philip5> maxjezy: missar en massa problem
<Myrtti> mint :-<
<mukk> tråkiga är att jag vill se vad jag har för program öppna, kan man det maxjezy menar?
<maxjezy> mukk: jag har ju en panel där nere
<maxjezy> jag ser alla program där
<maxjezy> jag ska ta en skärmdump så får du se
<mukk> maxjezy gör en screen tack
<mukk> ah då
<mukk> vill med ha så
<mukk> kan man lägga till panel så hur som helst ?
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=21332
<maxjezy> så ser det ut när jag gått med musen över på den där "unity liknande delen
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=21333
<maxjezy> annars ser det ut så
<maxjezy> så båda delarna av världarna
<maxjezy> mint är i klass med windows 7
<mukk> vad har man den funktionen till egentligen ?
<mukk> vad gör man där menar jag vill
<maxjezy> mukk: tex, har du ingen webläsare igång
<maxjezy> så drar du musen till vänster uppe hörn
<maxjezy> sen skriver du google
<lilleman72> ngn här som vill leka lite med en mmorpg server & linux?? :P
<maxjezy> så kommer du in på google
<maxjezy> eller programmets namn
<maxjezy> lite som gnome-do
<mukk> maxjezy coolt
<maxjezy> fast bättre
<whomee> lilleman72: vad för mmorpg?
<maxjezy> så har ja vanliga menyn där nere
<mukk> gillade gnome-do och docky
<maxjezy> jag ska göra en screencast så får alla se hur jävla bra det här är
<mukk> haha där
<lilleman72> whomee dekaron
<mukk> cp tangentbord till telefon som lägger till ord själv
<mukk> maxjezy Faenza ikoner <3 ;)
<Trixy> hej nåon där?
<mukk> japp
<mukk> :)
<mukk> sitter och väntar på att få testa lite ice cream sandwich yay!
<Trixy> e lite ny vad det gäller detta OS, men har installerat detta för att försöka skapa en partition via detta OS eftersom när ja stoppar in winxpskivan vägrar den göra partitioner för att den inte hittar HD'n, och så efter ett tag blir det BLUE SCREEN, kan någon snälla hjälpa mig lite?
<Trixy> har provat ställa om AHCI till ATA också men detta fungerar inte heller..
<Trixy> i biosen alltså
<mukk> Trixy, kör du liveCD just nu eller?
<Trixy> detta är en win7 laptop men har installerat detta ubunut på usb minnet o körs därifrån
<Trixy> sitter me båda datorerna..
<Trixy> :p
<Trixy> problemet är den att i ubunutu hittar den heller inte hårdvaran som är HDn
<mukk> försöker du installera xp på en win7 burk?
<Trixy> allt är iokpplat i datorn och har kör utility tests för att kolla hårdvaran men inga probs där heller
<mukk> ubuntu hittar inte heller hdn?
<Trixy> detta är min laptop ja sitter på ,men inte denna data som e knas, utan den andra som e stationär
<mukk> aha;)
<Trixy> nää det gör den inte heller
<Trixy> datorn är en Dell precision 690 workstation
<mukk> kanske är något knas med hdn då?
<Trixy> den ska vara felfri, har felsökt den via dells egna prog
<Trixy> i dos typ
<Trixy> lr via extern usb
<Trixy> menar jag
<mukk> om den inte hittas kanske den inte heller "felsöks" så den inte dyker upp som något problem?
<Trixy> tänkt på det också men det konstiga är att den hittas i bios..
<mukk> har du ställt in något på raid eller liknande då?
<mukk> den kanske inte är aktiverad
<Trixy> jag vill påpeka att jag heller inte är grovt datakunnig, har lärt mig nu under de senaste dagarna av forum läsande osv, drf vet jag inte vad raid är
<Trixy> v.v. förklara raid
<mukk> aha då va det inget
<Trixy> hehe komigen nu, e väldigt snabblärd o teknisk av mig men har inte riktigt varit i behov av dessa kunskaper tidigare
<mukk> är så två hårddiskar körs som en =speed
<mukk> aldrig själv kört det så har inte bra koll där heller
<Trixy> just ja, datorn är på 2 kärnor, 16 ram delat på 2 så allt e delat på den
<Trixy> mm okej
<Trixy> btw, har du möjligvis något bra förslög till forum med kunniga grabbar som inte flamsar runt som flashback haha
<Trixy> förslag*
<larsemil> varför är allt delat?
<Trixy> http://www.dell.com/us/en/gen/desktops/precn_690/pd.aspx?refid=precn_690&s=gen
<Trixy> detta är länken till datorn o dess prestanda
<coobra> Trixy: köp inte
<Trixy> som jag förstår det så är detta en workstation, som delar prestandan på 2 för att kunna använda sig av 2 seperata os samtidigt
<Trixy> coobra, redan köpt >.<
<coobra> Trixy: :(
<Trixy> hehe
<coobra> Trixy: drar massor med ström ;(
<Trixy> haha aa, den skojar inte med fläktkylningsystemet
<Trixy> 6-7 fläktar/kylare
<coobra> inte normal strömm
<coobra> :
<Trixy> va menar du
<coobra> ja satte på den hemma
<coobra> så var det som att dra igång en såg eller liknande ljus osv blinkade till
<coobra> :D
<Trixy> den säger att den drar 750w
<Trixy> lol, rly?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> du kanske har lilla
<Trixy> den sitter på atm, med en propp med 6 amp
<coobra> den jag hade har 1000
<Trixy> damn
<Trixy> vad tar standard datorer
<Trixy> runt 500 va
<delhage> http://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/20111108.gif
<andol> Ok, tror nästan det börjar bli dags att peta in smbc i rss-läsaren.
<madbear> haha den va bra
<chees> hehe
<chees> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07gOipfh3qM&feature=related hur får man till sån docka :P
<larsemil> chees: avant-window-navigator
<chees> ok
<chees> :P
<chees> såg ganska trevlig ut :=
<chees> får man bägge dock då?
<larsemil> du kan ha hur många du vill har jag för mig
<chees> ok
<chees> får se hur stödet är för min amd fushion
<larsemil> http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2428#comic den här gillade jag
<m3kk> larsemil, vad ersätter avant-window-manager för något?
<Trixy> lars, har du någon koll på felsökningar ? :pp
<larsemil> m3kk: ersätter?
<larsemil> Trixy: pratar du med mig så är det emil, eller larsemil.
<Trixy> ah sorry, men har du det?
<m3kk> larsemil, ah tänkte ba om det ersatte något..men de bara lägger till kanske? trodde det va en fönsterhanterare..
<larsemil> m3kk: nej det är en panel kan man väl säga. docka kallas det.
<larsemil> Trixy: vad är ditt problem?
<m3kk> larsemil, aha okej, skulle man kunna ersätta tex linux-mints egna panel med den? den där nere menar jag..
<larsemil> m3kk: det kan mna göra om man vill
<m3kk> jag skulle vilja ha ett utseende som xfce fast snyggt ;p
<m3kk> med dockan osv
<larsemil> m3kk: mitt ser ut så här: http://larsemil.se/ny-ubuntulook-pa-min-dator/
<chees> oww
<chees> snygg
<chees> va för dock kör du
<larsemil> avant-window-navigator
<chees> oh
<chees> är de olika tema man kör då?
<m3kk> larsemil, riktigt fint
<larsemil> chees: yep
<m3kk> larsemil, är det avant som gör sådan snygg border på ditt terminal-fönster också?
<larsemil> m3kk: nej det är nog emerald
<m3kk> larsemil, ah fan då
<m3kk> vet inte vad jag har? metacity?
<m3kk> :S
<chees> tack
<m3kk> ser lite knasigt ut vid skrollbaren o där, det skär sig lite :S
<m3kk> larsemil, du kör ubuntu va?
<m3kk> trög jag är
<larsemil> m3kk: ja
<chees> hur svårt är de att få in dom temaa?
<m3kk> haha
<m3kk> larsemil, gnome2 eller?
<larsemil> chees: inte så. det svåra var har jag för mig tt få in emerald då det inte fungerade med de som kom med repot.
<larsemil> chees: har för mig jag kompilerade det manuellt
<m3kk> fyfan
<chees> ok
<m3kk> låter hur knepigt som helst
<chees> testa se hur ubuntu funka nu
<larsemil> men det är på en gnome2
<m3kk> larsemil, med 11.10?
<chees> nu har man nog kört i genom alla distro nästan :P
<m3kk> chees, samma här tror jag förutom mint..
<larsemil> m3kk: nej 11.04
<chees> kör mint 12 nu
<m3kk> larsemil, varför inte uppgraderat?
<m3kk> chees, hur är tolvan?
<larsemil> för att gnome2 inte finns i 11.10
<chees> trevlig men ganska mkt beta
<m3kk> larsemil,  går det inte bara att installera då? :(
<chees> den dock kan man väll köra i 11,10?
<larsemil> m3kk: nee
<larsemil> chees: ja
<chees> ok
<larsemil> chees: mint också
<m3kk> larsemil, fan va synd
<chees> ok
<chees> vet inte om man ska ha kvar mint eller ej
<chees> hehe
<m3kk> larsemil,  kommer inte gå att få det sådär med emerald och awm med unity då ju
<m3kk> den har ju redan en knäppdock till vänster
<larsemil> m3kk: vet ej
<chees> var är skillnaden på mint o ubuntu
<m3kk> mint kör på gnome2
<chees> mm
<m3kk> annars har ja ingen aning
<m3kk> chees, har du kollat eOS ?
<chees> ne
<m3kk> :D
<m3kk> chees, http://elementaryos.org/
<m3kk> det där.. ä'r snyggt
<m3kk> http://elementaryos.org/discover
<m3kk> hatar bara att den tjatar om att installera ubuntu 11.10 vilket pajar hela systemet lol
<chees> ok
<m3kk> annars skulle jag nog köra det som main..
<m3kk> riktigt snyggt redan från början
<chees> jo
<chees> pclos va helt ok
<chees> gillade starkt deras network manager
<chees> men de är fan inget som funkat hundra med radeon 6310 :P
<larsemil> m3kk: så jobbigt är det väl inte med att den vill uppdatera? typ när man startar datorn
<m3kk> larsemil, vet faktiskt inte..jag testade i 10 minuter och fick panik att den ville uppdatera till bland annat 11.10, vet inte om jag kunde uppdatera andra paket heller :S
<m3kk> haha
<m3kk> så jag installerade senaste ubuntu 11.10 fresh..bara därför..annars hade jag nog stannat
<larsemil> m3kk: klart du kan uppdatera andra paket
<larsemil> jag har inte provat elementary, har tänkt göra det länkte
<larsemil> länge
<m3kk> larsemil, ah jag är inte så haj :P
<chees> va den så snygg
<chees> tycker dne såg ok ut
<chees> hehe
<chees> hur kan unubtu 11,10 funka med radeon 6310 tro
<m3kk> suveränt snyggt är det ju ;P
<m3kk> ska fläska in det på usb direkt
<m3kk> igen..:O
<chees> asså
<chees> ser väll basic u
<larsemil> ser lite ut som good old gnome2
<chees> ok
<chees> då tycker ja lars tema va snyggare
<chees> den dock va grym
<chees> får se om man kan få till de nått liknande :P
<Krawlezt> När jag skriver users får jag två st likadan upp?
<larsemil> Krawlezt: får du inte för varje terminal du har uppe typ?
<larsemil> larsemil@mamin:~$ users
<larsemil> larsemil larsemil larsemil larsemil larsemil larsemil larsemil larsemil larsemil
<Krawlezt> Smart du är
<Krawlezt> Dock stämmer det inte.
<Krawlezt> Har alltid en extra.
<Krawlezt> Vart den nu kommer ifrån
<delhage> [root@baretta ~]# users
<delhage> lasse lasse lasse lasse lasse lasse lasse lasse
<larsemil> Krawlezt: från desktopen såklart.
<larsemil> Krawlezt: den som kör systemet
<Krawlezt> Så när jag har en terminal upp ska det vara 2st krawlezt?
<larsemil> japp
<Krawlezt> Ahaja
<larsemil> trodde du att du var hackad?
<phnom> Jag får då bara upp en phnom här.
<larsemil> phnom: du kör väl inte ubuntu?
<phnom> larsemil: Nä... Men det borde väl vara samma ändå? :P
<larsemil> phnom: inte säkert, kan bero lite på vilken DM man kör och om den startar sessioner eller liknande
<larsemil> eller vilken terminal
<larsemil> kör man urxvt i serverläge så kanske den bara kör en
<phnom> Jo, det är klart, den kan ju starta ett login-shell för varje terminal
<coobra> amd-fusion ere bra eller ?
<larsemil> nej nu är det läggdags tror jag
<larsemil> alltså ikväll måste vara internationella privva mig med frågor som passar i kanalen
<larsemil> chees: svaret på din fråga: kör det du tror gör sig bäst för det du ska använda datorn till
<larsemil> chees: installera /home på egen partition så vill du byta dist är det bara att göra det.
<chees> jo
<chees> den stilen på dockan du har finns den i tema?
<larsemil> jag gör en gång om halvåret den här resan: "AAAH Ubuntu suger getpung -> installera fedora -> ahh suger ännumer -> installera opensuse -> suger lika mycket -> archlinux -> suger mest -> tillbaka till ubuntu nöjd och glad
<larsemil> chees: nedladdat tema
<larsemil> chees: A new hope heter det
<larsemil> chees: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/try-something-different-divergence-iv.html
<chees> oh
<chees> men då måste man ha inne avant windows först?
<larsemil> minns inte
<larsemil> det är liksom flera teman har jag för mig
<larsemil> ett till avant
<larsemil> ett till emerald
<larsemil> ett till osv osv
<larsemil> god natt
<chees> ok
<chees> go natt
<chees> inte req för buntu 10.10
<realubot> Vilken version av chromium-browser ingår i Ubuntu 11.10?
<realubot> apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har 11.10 som har lust att kolla?
<chees> vilken kör du ?
<realubot> Jag kör Ubuntu 11.04.
<chees> asså
<realubot> Och där är Chromium 14 standard.
<realubot> i förråden alltså.
<realubot> Så jag undrar vilken version av chromium-browser som är standard i 11.10 förrådet i Ubuntu?
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du sett till dagon då?
<maxjezy> realubot: Chromium 14.0.835.202 Built on Ubuntu 11.10, running on LinuxMint 12
<m3kk> vafan e det för skillnad på chromium och chrome då?
<delhage> 3 bokstäver?
<m3kk> varför ändrade grub2 min bootorder för, varför skulle jag vilja att memtest körs som standard LIXXXXKKZZZZOM
<m3kk> aja iväg o installera eOS tjohej
<delhage> barn
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok. Tack.
<m3kk> såja, då är man ifärd med att installera eOS igen
<realubot> m3kk: Chromium är ju en Open Source-variant av Chrome.
<m3kk> va lång tid det ska ta då
<realubot> Eller Chrome bygger på Chromium, typ.
<m3kk> realubot aha, något man märker rent användarmässigt?
<realubot> m3kk: "In short, Google Chrome is the Chromium open source project built, packaged, and distributed by Google. This table lists what Google adds to the Google Chrome builds. "
<realubot> m3kk: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<realubot> m3kk: Jag använder aldrig Chrome så jag vet inte om det är någon skillnad rent användarmässigt. Jag rekommenderar Chromium eftersom det är Open Source. Dessutom sägs det ju att Chrome spionerar på användarna genom att skicka info till Google om vad du söker på o.s.v.
<m3kk> ahaja där ser man
<realubot> User metrics, kanske det heter. Det finns i Chrome men inte i Chromium.
<m3kk> använder android så dom gör säkert samma där, kollar hur mkt porr jag kollar osv
<m3kk> varför bootar den inte utan "noapic nolapic" damnit
<chees> ska du baar köra eos nu?
<realubot> m3kk: "It also has a user metrics, if turned on, helps Google collect more statistical about Chrome users. These two features are not part of the Chromium browser."
<m3kk> chees yes
<chees> ok
<realubot> Vad är eos?
<chees> http://elementaryos.org/
<realubot> Aha. Jag vet vad det är.
<chees> ok
<chees> ser ut som allt annat hehe
<hej123> när jag startar gnome-shell
<hej123> blir min skärm helt konstigt
<hej123> är det på grund av min dator är för gammal?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: heja heja!
<hej123> heja!
<hej123> rekomenderar ni gnome-shell=
<hej123> ?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> jag rekommenderar gnome 2.32
<Stockholm_Angel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747660/ hejlp jag här bröt ubuntu
<hej123> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT:
<hej123> say what
<gusnan> Stockholm_Angel, vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<hej123> föndera på att köpa en ny laptop för kunna kör senaste ubuntu
<m3kk> hej123 why
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-24
<chees> hur gick de m3kk
<m3kk> chees jodå
<chees> så du kör eos nu
<m3kk> yez
<m3kk> hann bara installera updates och aktiveta graffekortet
<chees> ok
<chees> va de nått nytt som hänt
<m3kk> med?
<m3kk> la mig i sängen alltså :p
<m3kk> gah nu saknar man gnome-shellvarför det lol
<m3kk> alltid är det nåt
<chees> asså
<chees> la in mint 12 i gen
<chees> fick ev tag i final
<CasperN> OMG https://github.com/TTimo/doom3.gpl
<CasperN> Doom 3 source code ute nu
<CasperN> kanske gårdagens nyhet, men fett iaf
<Umeaboy> Hej igen!
<Umeaboy> Jag fick som aldrig något klart & seriöst svar på min fråga om var Ubuntu's kernel-kod kommer från.
<Umeaboy> Om den skiljer sig från www.kernel.org eller om den baseras på den.
<Umeaboy> Om den byggs från www.kernel.org så KAN lösningen på mitt WiFi-problem finnas där.
<mewerner_arand> Umeaboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds kan vara relevant...
<Umeaboy> OK.
<phnom> Morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<itmannen> På västfronten intet nytt.
<itmannen> Nu har MyUnity blivit uppdaterat med ett engelskt gränssnitt
<Barre> larsemil: jag får köra längre än så eftersom jag har begränsat med tid vid datorn för utvärdering, saknar dock !! samt <esc>+.
<Barre> morrn
<coobra> morn
<larsemil> Barre: esc+ ? det använder jag ej
<larsemil> itmannen: vad är myunity
<delhage> haha "keso är köttfärs gjord på mumintroll" :)
<Coffe> delhage,  ha ha
<Barre> larsemil: esc+. = sista argumentet från föregående kommandorad, ytterst användbart
<Coffe> Barre,  vad gör de ?
<Barre> Coffe: vad?
<Coffe> esc+ ?
<Barre> esc+. (först slå escape och sen slå en punkt) slänger in sista argumentet i föregående kommando i bash
<Barre> Coffe: så om jag skriver ; ls -l /tmp/fil.txt
<Barre> Coffe: och sen skrivet; cat (och slår esc .)
<Coffe> nice
<larsemil> men nu var ju inte det här week of the bash
<Coffe> jag gillar !! och !1
<Coffe> <3 bash
<larsemil> tydligen en svensk som gjort fish
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> Barre,  riktigt bra detta ..
<larsemil> Since most users access the shell from inside a virtual terminal in a graphical desktop, the shell should attempt to integrate with the desktop. fish uses the X clipboard for copy and paste, so you can use Control-Y to paste from the clipboard to fish, and Control-K to move the rest of the line to the clipboard.
<larsemil> och ett snyggt fishtips - phnom, Barre är kommandot open.
<larsemil> open bild.jpg öppnar bilden i bildvisningsprogrammet, open index.html öppnar i webbläsaren
<phnom> larsemil: typ xdg-open?
<larsemil> antagligen
<larsemil> The open command is used to open a file in its default application. open is implemented using the xdg-open command if it exists, or else the mimedb command
<Coffe> larsemil,  kollar beta1 nu .. PM .. rätt nice.
<larsemil> Coffe: tufft.
<Coffe> larsemil, ja , kan bli nice.. måste vara klockers för dig att anv
<larsemil> ska också prova när jag får tid. men suck! det finns inte nog med timmar på dygnet
<Coffe> larsemil,  man får prioritera
<norpan> tjohej
<[S]ybercon]> clear
<[S]ybercon]> lol
<[S]ybercon]> godmorgon
<norpan> morrn morrn
<norpan> brb
<[S]ybercon]> händer
<m33kk> körs linuxmint 11 på gnome3 fast med gamla ui?
<Coffe> testade solaris 11 ..
<Coffe> men stannade efter installation ..
<mewerner_arand> m33kk: De använder lite tillägg och smink uppepå har jag för mig, yes.
<m33kk> mewerner_arand, eller är det linuxmint12 som kommer att använda gnome3? :S
<mewerner_arand> Ingen aning, har bara hört det i förbifart.
<phnom> m33kk: Jag tror de använder deras fallback mode, så det blir ungefär gnome 2 fast gnome 3
<m33kk> phnom, vad är det här med fallback? läst det lite här och där men fattade inte vad det är
<phnom> m33kk: Det är gnome 3 utan shell
<phnom> Alltså bara två paneler, som det brukade vara.
<mewerner_arand> Egentligen designat för att vara kompatibelt för de som inte har hårdvaruacceleration från grafikkorten
<phnom> Eller för de som inte är kompitabla med shell rent ideologiskt :P
<mewerner_arand> Inte direkt, I och med att det låter som de tänker skrota fallback när LLVM(sp?) glir tillräckligt bra att alla kan köra gnome-shell..
<m33kk> vill inte köra gnome-shell :(
<m33kk> försökte precis installera xfce i min elementaryOS men kan ju inte välja session på login..hah
<m33kk> så splittad just nu
<phnom> Jag slutade köra gnome öht...
<phnom> PÃ¥ min privata laptop iaf
 * mewerner_arand ska snart uppgradera till gnome3+shell :D
<m33kk> phnom, vad kör du nu?
<mewerner_arand> Börjar kännas lite väl antikt med Debian stable...
<m33kk> sugen på att testa xfce, verkar simpelt och bra med meny där uppe och en liten dock där nere
<phnom> m33kk: i3, så ingen DE alls, bara wm
<m33kk> phnom, wm?
<m33kk> i3?
<m33kk> arch?
<phnom> i3 är en wm (fönsterhanterare)
<m33kk> jahaja
<m3kk> s
<m3kk> jag letar efter en superdist..kan ju lägga ner och bara nöja mig med något xD
<coobra> superdist ?
<m3kk> ah..nån sån där riktigt jävla superbra
<coobra> windowsXP
<m3kk> lol
<m3kk> dualbootar med win7, xp funkar inte ens på min datoe
<coobra> byt data
<m3kk> nej :p nyköpt ju
<phnom> m3kk: Vad är det du vill ha av superdisten? Vad som är bra är rätt subjektivt.
<m3kk> phnom i knoow :( jag vet faktiskt inte..det är därför det är så svårt..det jag testar är mest..meh
<lilleman72> m33kk har du provat ubuntu 11.10?
<larsemil> http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/11/23/ubuntu-linux-losing-popularity-fast-new-unity-interface-to-blame/ bra läsning
<phnom> Shiny colors...
<andol> Inte för att jag tvivlar på att Unity kan ha haft en negativ inverkan på Ubuntus populäritet, men att dra slutsatser från Distrowatch känns alltid lite lurigt, med tanke på vad som egentligen mäts.
<larsemil> absolut.
<larsemil> men det är väldigt intressant. ubuntu har ju haft en mer eller mindre ohotad förstaplats.
<larsemil> det är ju bara ett blogginlägg
<larsemil> men intressant
<amelia> *gäsp*
<maxjezy> m3kk:  det är inte en dist du är ute efter
<maxjezy> det är en flickvän
<larsemil> o/
<maxjezy> om du redan testat ubuntu så testa mandriva
<phnom> Flickvänner är ju till för analoga saker som att diska och städa, inte behandla data.
<maxjezy> phnom: du kanske inte sett matrix?
<andol> phnom: Alternativt för att motivera dig till att diska, städa, etc :)
 * amelia morrar på phnom 
<amelia> m3kk: superbra för vadå?
<phnom> andol: Jo, hemma är det flickvännen som är mannen i mitt förhållande, hon får inte vara i köket när jag lagar mat :P
<m3kk> maxjezy, har redan :)
<m3kk> ska kolla upp mandriva
<larsemil> är det någon här som är tillsammans med @undergranskning på twitter?
<m3kk> vill du veta om det är fritt fram för dig?
<amelia> vad har hänt med den här kanalen egentligen?..
<haffe> Hur menar du nu?
<whomee> phnom: på jobbet har jag hört att du är kvinnan med
<larsemil> m3kk: nej.. jag har mitt på det torra. men hon är min idol
<haffe> amelia: ?
<amelia> det var inte så längesedan det faktiskt pratades teknik... nu känns det mest som en massa crap och nedlåtande kommentarer om kvinnor så fort jag tittar in här.
<phnom> whomee: :O
<m3kk> snacka teknik då:p
<amelia> m3kk: jag försökte men du svarade inte..
<whomee> amelia: TYVÄRR är det nog så att de flesta forum råkar ut för det här, men jag förstår vad du menar.
<phnom> amelia: Förlåt :( Jag skojade bara. Jag tycker om kvinnor.
<m3kk> amelia, sorry jag såg det nog inte. är på mobilen så inte så lätt överskådligt:(
<whomee> amelia: initialt var det ju faktiskt därför jag joinade denna kanalen, för att jag hade frågor om ubuntu och liknande.
<amelia> whomee: jo, tyvärr är det så. jag trodde vi hade passerat den fasen för två år sedan eller så. men det är visst dags nu igen.
 * realubot är strategiskt tyst.
<whomee> amelia: japp, det är väl en övergångsfas till någon person sätter ner foten.
<amelia> m3kk: jag frågade vad du ville att superdisten skulle vara superbra på.
<whomee> jag lämnar detta med att gå och migrera nagios config till icinga istället.
<amelia> whomee: nice, jag kör icinga nu. den är smoot
<amelia> smooth*
<whomee> amelia: jo tyvärr var jag inte med vid lanseringen, så jag har lite att glo igenom. men jag ska få våran nya operations kille att migrera det mesta från de gamla systemet, så jag måste nu sätta mig ner och kolla vad som faktiskt behövs göras.
<realubot> Jag har börjat tillämpa ordspråket: Det är bättre att vara tyst och bli betraktad som en idiot än att öppna käften och undanröja alla tvivel.
<amelia> whomee: du kan nog faktiskt köra vidare på samma konffiler om du pekar om till dem i icinga.conf
<m3kk> amelia, jaha! nädu. bra fråga..mest att hållla sig stabil men någorlunda uppdaterad..vill inte sitta på något från 05 för att det funkar..något fräsht och simpelt kanske...det ända jag gör är att surfa/installera teman och tanka ner filmer..försökte ha igång en minecraft server men det gick inte så bra
<amelia> whomee: såvida du inte hade tänkt försöka hacka ihop någon databas-conf-historia
<m3kk> streama film till 360
<amelia> m3kk: jag personligen gillar fedora, den är stabil och ligger i framkant.
<m3kk> psm funkade ok tills jag ville lägga till en film i bibluoteket..hur?
<whomee> amelia: jag vet inte vad planen är för dom :) men genomgången av den som satt upp icingan nu så var det "ne jag vill inte gärna att vi bara kör över configfilerna rakt av.." på sätt och vis förstår jag honom. Vi har haft lite problem med att gamla hostar m.m. ligger kvar så det blir väl lite uppstädning allt eftersom.
<m3kk> amelia. blir att kolla upp fedora, kör gnome-shell som standard?
<amelia> whomee: ah, det är klart. blir ju så ibland.
<amelia> m3kk: japp
<amelia> m3kk: 16 är nyss släppt, har dock inte provat den. den fick dock lite kritik av idg.
<whomee> amelia: ja de va nog de va som var planen iallafall :) jag vill dock lära mig bygga översiktskartor med alla våra länknät och liknande till en finfin bild, och köpa in en 42" tv och sätta på väggen för lite mer översikt
<whomee> det är min nuvarande plan
<amelia> whomee: ah cool.
<m3kk> amelia, får bli eftermiddagsläsning..har du länk? vet du något smidigt sett att dela ut filmmapp toch streama? samba?
<amelia> m3kk: samba funkar kalas
<antii> samba!
<antii> samba är pra
<m3kk> gott tack
<haffe> amelia: Jag känner igen känslan.
<whomee> aja toddeloo
<haffe> En gång i tiden var jag med i en förening som sade sig pyssla med datorer.
<m3kk> saknar man ubuntus programbibliotek mkt i fedora amelia?
<antii> m3kk: testa? :P
<amelia> m3kk: det kan jag inte uttala mig om. kör inte ubuntu. men det finns likande i fedora
<m33kk> amelia, okej
<m33kk> Står faktiskt mellan linuxmint och fedora just nu
<m33kk> får testa båda
<phnom> Någon som vet något öppet java-projekt med en massa unit-tests i såhär på rak arm?
<amelia> m3kk: http://fedoraproject.org/ och idg's artikel http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.415705/fedora-16-inget-for-skrivbordet
<m33kk> amelia, ah just det.. tror jag läst detta. just gnome-shell känns lite för mycket klick bara för att få något gjort, men man kan ju ladda ner lxde versionen
<amelia> m33kk: precis, man kan alltid byta ut gnome-shell. fast jag kör med den och trivs rätt bra med det.
<amelia> nu ska jag labba lite aix en stund.. bbiab
<antii> amelia: hf
<m33kk> amelia,  har du någon panel som ständigt syns så du ser vilka program du har öppet? känns smått irriterande att behöva dra upp musen där i hörnet för att få en överblick över vad man har igång
<antii> m3kk: tint2 är trevligt :)
<amelia> m33kk: inte just nu, men jag skulle vilja ha... försöker hitta en bra faktiskt. typ i stil med mac os x
<antii> amelia: finns en bra som jag har hemma på lappyn
<antii> kommer inte på vad den heter dock
<m33kk> amelia, testade precis Elementary OS, den hade en gansksa skön docka... men hela systemet kändes utdaterat och tråkigt
<m33kk> antii, den såg fin ut.. men vart lägger man den så den inte stör gnome-shell ? varenda kant är ju vandaliserat haha xD
<amelia> m33kk: du kan ju se om du kan hitta den "löst" så kan du köra den i fedora
<antii> m33kk: jag kör gnome 2 (inte nya skiten), så jag vet inte :(
<m33kk> Smått sugen på  att köra xfce fast med lite effekter på..
<m33kk> byta ut dockan mot docky kanske
<m33kk> kattjävel har tuggat sönder min mus sladd
<antii> :D
<amelia> m33kk: docky var nog den jag tänkte på
<m33kk> musen började helt galet blinka rött
<m33kk> amelia,  den ser faktiskt fin ut http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Docky
<m33kk> http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Docky
<amelia> m33kk: precis. jag ska testa den ikväll så kan jag rapportera sen. :)
<m33kk> amelia, ska också ta och  testa den faktiskt..hoppas den fungerar på xfce bara
<amelia> gör den nog. annars kan den nog tillföra det som saknas i gnome-shell
<m33kk> ska nog ta en titt på fedora nu
<antii> m33kk: debian är trevligt
<m33kk> det kanske bara är en personlig smaksak..men vad är egentligen skillnaden på ubuntu och fedora?
<antii> m33kk: olika pakethanterare
<m33kk> aha..
<m33kk> som .deb? eller?
<antii> säkert andra småsaker med
<antii> aa
<antii> kör väl .rpm
<m33kk> Blivit ganska bortskämd med .debs alltså
<m33kk> verkar vara lite bredare
<m33kk> antii, http://www.xshot.org/files/imagecache/screenie_in_teaser/files/screenies/200807112007102008-07-11-162503_1280x960_scrot.jpg :D
<antii> m33kk: openbox/fluxbox med tint2 ser det ut o vara
<antii> :P)
<m33kk> antii, riktigt snyggt
<m33kk> nu blev det att testa linuxmint iaf..
<realubot> Jag börjar ju bli grym på att svara på frågor i ubuntu-se.org. När får man betalt för allt slit?
<m33kk> när man väl lägger pengar på att köpa en fräsig spelmus så klipper katten kabeln..jag blir så trött
<m3kk> aldrig en dist som bootar utan noapic nolapic herrejesus
<m3kk> hjääälp
<itmannen> En sorgens dag :(
<itmannen> Ubuntu har halkat ned till fjärdeplats enligt sajtens Distrowatchs statistik de senaste trettio dagarna.
<itmannen> Mycket konstigt.
<antii> Unity. Host.
<itmannen> Med en nästan ofattbar ledning är Mint
<itmannen> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.418113/ubuntus-jattetapp?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+idg%2Fvzzs+%28IDG.se%3A+Hetaste+IT-nyheterna+fr%C3%A5n+IDG.se%29
<mint> hallao
<mint> oj
<m33kk> full gong att installera mint nu
<m33kk> )(
<antii> soft
<m33kk> tradigt gront tema dock.. :P
<m33kk> alltso.nu om jag kollar efter tema med mint11, ska jag alltso kolla efter gtk3 ?
<m33kk> nvm
<itmannen> Mint11. varför tog du inte den senaste Mint 12 ?
<m33kk> itmannen:  är det inte bara RC?
<m33kk> itmannen: det va det som fanns på hemsidan ..11:an alltså
<itmannen> m33kk,  Ingen aning. Vet bara att 12 är släppt
<m33kk> itmannen: borde väl komma en uppdatering isåfall ?
<m33kk> kan man tycka?
<m33kk> ska starta om i mitt nya system nu så får vi se..
<itmannen> Jo så är det nog
<phnom> namnger inte mint efter vilket år det är? så 12 borde ju komma nästa år
<phnom> Eller så är jag helt ute och cyklar, det är inte ovanligt.
<itmannen> phnom,  Ok. Då har jag laddat ned någon från nästa år :D
<m3kk> rc? :p
<itmannen> linuxmint-12-gnome-dvd-32bit-rc
<antii> rc känns ju sådär
<itmannen> RC brukar vanligtvis vara väldigt lika den slutgiltiga
<norpan> saoja
<norpan> får vi se om det kommer någon update
<phnom> itmannen: Ja... Precis...
<itmannen> Dom flesta är så fega att testa OS. Själv så kör jag även pre pre alpha 12.04. Utan större problem
<norpan> itmannen: jag kör pre even thinked about alpha 16..så
<itmannen> Och det är trevligt att följa utvecklingen
<itmannen> norpan,  Q. Nu fattar jag inte
<norpan> jag känner mig som att jag arbetar i en piggelinglass med mint...
<norpan> skulle vilja ha exakt samma tema fast blått :P
<itmannen> Byt då
<norpan> yeh!
<norpan> kan man byta ut mints panel mot docky perhaps?
<itmannen> Ingen aning. Google :)
<norpan> yes!
<itmannen> Nog för nu. Godnatt
<norpan> itmannen: klockan 2?
<itmannen> norpan,  Nä klockan 14:09
<norpan> itmannen: 2ish då
<itmannen> >> Gone
<norpan> det va ju helvete vad mycket uppdateringar vi hade
<Barre> larsemil: några andra tips/features/one-liners du tänkt hittat?
<larsemil> idag är det bara javascript i min hjärna
<bamsefar> Hej Barre
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har massa disk nu <3
<antii> diska då!
<Barre> bamsefar: spännande, du hittade en leverantör av diskmodellen tilslut :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Oja :)
<BenjicMouse> Förut hade Bahnhof VD:ns e-postadress utlagd på kontaktsidan. Numera har de bara någon löjlig anonym support-adress där. :(
<amelia> BenjicMouse: han tröttnade kanske på att du mailade hela tiden.
<BenjicMouse> Eller att du skrev dina stalkerbrev till honom där du säger att du vill gifta dig med honom och redan har på dig din brudklänning.
<amelia> BenjicMouse: ojdå, här tar vi i..
<BenjicMouse> Ingen mening med att göra saker halvdant.
<bamsefar> :D
<BenjicMouse> Finns redan så mycket halvdant.
<amelia> BenjicMouse: då kunde du gjort lite bättre research för jag är redan gift.
<BenjicMouse> Som t.ex. alla datorer i affären som det inte är ett äpple på, rent designmässigt.
<BenjicMouse> Jaså?
<amelia> japp, fast inte med VD:n på bahnhof, nätchefen faktiskt.
<BenjicMouse> :S
<BenjicMouse> Nätchef...
<amelia> äh, jag driver bara med dig för att du var så trevlig.
<BenjicMouse> Aha. :S
<BenjicMouse> "Bahnhof bygger ny bombsäker datahall... Den nya datahallen under Brunkebergsåsen kommer att ha plats för drygt 250 serverskåp, vilket innebär fler än 10 000 servrar." <-- Det är till att ha oändligt med pengar...
<BenjicMouse> Omöjligt att inte bli avundsjuk när man hör sådant där.
<BenjicMouse> Har man så mycket pengar borde det ju vara omöjligt att inte expandera i all oändlighet.
<BenjicMouse> Typ åka iväg till USA och köpa en fet jävla datahall och sälja som fan och utöka den hur mycket som helst och skapa värsta imperiumet där.
<BenjicMouse> 40 servrar i ett skåp alltså...
<bamsefar> :)
<amelia> ja.. ungefär så brukar det vara.
<antii> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.418147/linuxforeningen-android-viktigare-an-ubuntu
<antii> :>
<amelia> ett standardskåp är ju 42U och sen försvinner ju minst 2U till patchpaneler.
<BenjicMouse> Fattar inte hur alla dessa företag kan ha så mycket pengar.
<BenjicMouse> Patchpanel?
<amelia> vi har 47U, västa många servrar det blir.
<BenjicMouse> "A patch panel or patch bay is a panel, typically rackmounted, that houses cable connections. "
<amelia> precis, man vill ju inte ha switchar i varje rack lixom.
<BenjicMouse> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<BenjicMouse> Fattar inte varför det ska behövas. Trodde ström och nätverskssladdar inte behövde någon speciell plats.
<gusnan> antii, skicklig rubriksättare där ja... :)
<BenjicMouse> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am60T-p7f1E <-- Hemskt oljud. Måste vara ett helvete att ha "kontor" där inne.
<antii> gusnan: :)
<whomee> då ska de beställas rackskåp då
<BenjicMouse> Köp några rosa.
<BenjicMouse> Med kattansikten på.
<BenjicMouse> Och ponnys.
<BenjicMouse> Och enhörningar och regnbågar.
<amelia> whomee: Rital ftw!
<amelia> BenjicMouse: uh, vet du hur mycket kablar det blir med ett rack fullt med servrar. det är rätt tjocka kabeltrunkar som går från varje skåp
<whomee> amelia: pratar me dom nu :P
<whomee> RitTal :P
<amelia> whomee: köp köp köp!
<whomee> amelia: im on it!
<whomee> TS 42HE blire
<BenjicMouse> Äh. Servrarna behöver bara ett grenuttag eller två, och nätverkssladdarna bara hänger väl ned från taket, typ.
<amelia> jag har ett sånt fint dödsrital från itbubblan med gröna kanter.
<BenjicMouse> Eller kanske växer upp från golvet som rosor.
<amelia> BenjicMouse: varje server behöver två uttag på två strömfaser och nätkablarna ligger i kabelstegar ovanför rackraderna.
<BenjicMouse> Två uttag på två strömfaser? Menar du redundanta sladdar?
<whomee> amelia: ja ska bara bygga ett labbskåp, så det blir nästan bara racket med front och bakplåt, sen strömskena för att hålla det snyggt
<whomee> inget fancypancy
<Coffe> <--- har ett serverskåp till salu 500pix.
<kodein> 500 pixlar, bara? jag brukar köra med 19":s
<phnom> 500 pixlar på 19" är rätt kass upplösning
<kodein> jag menar't
<BenjicMouse> Alla har en massa coola grejor.
<phnom> BenjicMouse: Ja, t.o.m. kaninerna får nya grejer innan oss :( http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2011/11/electronic-contact-lens-displa.html
 * phnom spärrar in sig i källaren och inväntar kaninterminatorapokalypsen
<BenjicMouse> :|
<BenjicMouse> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhH1s-JpxHk
<m3kk> amelia
<m3kk> ...
<realubot> maxjezy: Wad är problemet?
<realubot> *Vad
<realubot> maxjezy: Äsch.
<realubot> Fel.
<Philip5> realubot: går det bra för dig?
<haffe> Hej kanalen.
<Philip5> hej mannen
<haffe> :)
<haffe> Vad händer?
<Philip5> inte så mycket
 * antii trött
 * haffe sover redan.
<realubot> Philip5: Japp. Det går enligt planerna.
<norpan> tjohej
<norpan> tillbaks till ubuntu xD
<realubot> Det går sakta nu: 5871 of 206846
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> norpan: Hej hej.
<realubot> norpan: Welcome back.
<norpan> realubot: tack!
<norpan> undrar om flashbacks irc är kvar...
<norpan> kan någon hjälpa mig konfigurera samba för att streama film till mitt 360? :P
<norpan> gick tydligen inte med samba...hepp
<realubot> norpan: http://www.themanfromdelmonte.co.uk/2010/02/09/stream-video-to-xbox-360-from-ubuntu-with-ushare/
<norpan> realubot: jag har inte synaptic:S
<realubot> norpan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media#Configuration
<norpan> jag använder mediatomb just nu men fattar nada
<norpan> haha
<realubot> norpan: sudo apt-get install ushare
<norpan> realubot: tack
<norpan> funkar ändå dock inte
<norpan> crap
<norpan> "Starting uShare UPnP A/V & DLNA Media Server: ushare   OK" men dyker inte upp något på xboxet ändå
<phnom> norpan: Oh! ushare!
<norpan> phnom: ?!
<phnom> Se till att du bara har en mapp shared, och du måste vänta på att den har startat och läst in allt innan du accessar med xboxen
<norpan> phnom: ok, jag har bara en mapp.. vet inte om det är rätt dock ;P
<phnom> Och se till så att den verkligen startar, den brukar vara rätt kinkig på min
<norpan> Ahaja
<norpan> hur vet jag att den startar?:S
<norpan> får inte webgränssnitttet att fungera nämligen heller
<phnom> Jag brukar köra sudo service ushare restart && sudo service ushare start för att vara säker, och sen vänta. Och eventuellt starta om igenn om det ändå inte funkar
<phnom> Hmm, ska kolla mitt gränssnitt, en sec
<norpan> kan det vara att jag skrivit fel på den utdelade mappens dirr?
<realubot> norpan: Har du ändrat i /etc/ushare.conf då?
<realubot> "In order to enable the Xbox360 support, this step is necessary!"
<realubot> norpan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media#Configuration
<realubot> USHARE_ENABLE_XBOX=yes
<phnom> norpan: Som han sa, kolla så den är satt till yes
<phnom> och du måste ha absoluta pathen i configen
<norpan> Japp, den är kollad på yes och dlna på nej
<norpan> Ah ok, hade skrivit fel path..faktiskt
<norpan> får se om det dyker upp något nu
<norpan> nepp
<phnom> norpan: På xboxen, sitter u i videomenyn? du måste vara utanför det
<norpan> phnom: sitter i video..vart ja ska sitta då?:S
<phnom> norpan: Jag brukar vara ute i huvudmenyn för att vara på den säkra sidan :P
<phnom> Som sagt så är den rätt kinkig
<norpan> stängde av xboxet istället nu
<norpan> kör du igång med den? sudo service ushare start?
<phnom> norpan: Kör man igång ushare och startar xboxen så brukar det vara lagom
<norpan> satan
<norpan> phnom: hur redigerar du den konfen? ja kör sudo gedit
<phnom> Men som sagt, jag är glad att det funkar öht
<norpan> kanske är fel?
<phnom> sudo vim
<realubot> norpan: Starta ushare om efter att du har ändrat i config-filen.
<realubot> *Starta om ushare
<phnom> Spelar ingen roll egentligen, kan pasta min om du vill.
<realubot> norpan: gksudo gedit /etc/ushare.conf
<norpan> realubot: vet inte hur man startar om själva servicen, kör bara den "sudo service ushare start"
<realubot> norpan: Testa: sudo service ushare stop && sudo service ushare start
<norpan> tack ska testa
<realubot> alt: sudo service ushare restart
<phnom> norpan: Som jag sa så brukar jag köra restart och sen start
<norpan> så..ska vi se om jag startar xboxet..
<norpan> jag måste använda wlan0 om ubuntu säger att jag använder det va?
<norpan> jag sitter på trådlöst nämligen
<phnom> Ja
<norpan> tack
<phnom> Vad är det för xbox? Jag kör 360 med standard-OS
<norpan> nu..hängde sig mitt xbox
<norpan> "cant sign in" lol
<norpan> phnom: standard också
<norpan> och hittar fortfarande inte va i helvete..
<norpan> jag hittar ju skiten med ps3mediaserver?!
<phnom> :S
<norpan> men..ps3mediaserver vet jag inte hur man använder ordentligt haha
<norpan> och det är riktigt jobbigt att se hela filsystemet istället för bara mappen jag delar ut..
<norpan> börjar med /
<norpan> sen om jag lägger till en till film i biblioteket snappar inte ps3mediaserver upp det heller.. utan håller sig kvar vid det jag hade när jag installerade det liksom
<phnom> norpan: Man måste starta om om man lägger till saker. Om du har alla filmer i samma mapp så ta den istället
<norpan> jo
<norpan> jag har alla filmer i samma mapp
<phnom> Jag har t.ex. /home/phnom/elements/Videos som mapp, och sen en massa andra mappar i den
<norpan> jag lade till dirren på ps3mediaserver, men det verkade inte hända något
<norpan> Utan via xboxet fick jag gå in på ps3mediaserver
<phnom> Jo, men man lägger ju inte / som mapp i ushare
<norpan> sen gå hela vägen /media/Ljunggren/Downloads/Filmer
<norpan> phnom: inte?
<phnom> Ta /media/Ljunggren/Downloads/Filmer som mapp i ushare istället då
<norpan> phnom: ah det har jag med
<phnom> norpan: "med" ? ushare tar bara en mapp.
<phnom> Den ignorerar alla andra
<phnom> förutom den första
<norpan> ah alltså menar det är det jag har
<phnom> ah, ok
<norpan> men ps3mediaserver tex, om man lägger till en specifik mapp. varför kan den inte hålla sig till den mappen? jag vill inte se precis allt :P
<phnom> norpan: Men, det borde inte funka på din ps3a om du har enable_xbox=yes och ps3=no
<norpan> phnom: på min ps3a?
<norpan> aha alltså menar programet ps3mediaserver till ubuntu , det funkar att streama film till xboxet också
<phnom> norpan: JAg fattade det som att du såg ushare-servern på ps3an :)
<norpan> va bara dom två problemen att jag inte fick biblioteket att refresha och att jag var tvungen att gå hela vägen från / i xboxet fast jag valt specifik mapp :(
<norpan> aha nä
<norpan> ushare e dött
<norpan> rip
<phnom> Ja, nä... Jag vet inte. Har fantastiska problem med det ibland. xbox suger på mediastreaming och dlna är ett jävla påhitt som borde avlivas
<norpan> håller helt med
<norpan> måste sitta och leta upp rätt filformat osv
<norpan> för att det ens ska gå..har man hittat sin film som är rare... så funkar den inte att spela upp. sitter man länge och försöker konvertera den så det ska gå och spela upp..flickvännen somnar i soffan ..."jag är snart klar..vänta..."
<phnom> upnp är rätt ok, om bara xboxen kunde köra det som det ska. dlna är ju bara upnp med mer restriktioner och påhitt
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Flickvännen somnar i soffan.
<realubot> Linux + flickvän går helt enkelt inte ihop.
<norpan> phnom: men varför ska dlna vara inaktiverat?
<norpan> realubot: hon kör ubuntu på sin laptop faktiskt =)
<phnom> norpan: För att annars funkar det inte på xboxen, den pratar inte dlna
<realubot> norpan: "It's important that USHARE_ENABLE_DLNA is set to no, otherwise your Xbox 360 will see the share but won't be able to connect. "
<norpan> ah
<norpan> spelar dock ingen roll..xboxet ser ju inte skiten ändå
<realubot> phnom: Fungerar inte det: USHARE_DIR=/media1,/media2,/media3
<phnom> realubot: Nä, den läser bara första mappen
<realubot> Brandväggen som hindrar?
<realubot> "If you are using Ubuntu's UFW, you can easily add a rule to cope with this. Let's say your Xbox 360 uses a static IP address of 192.168.10.3, and your server is 192.168.10.2 with UPnP on port 49200. Use the following command to provide a small hole in your firewall for this: "
<realubot> sudo ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.10.3 to 192.168.10.2 port 49200
<phnom> realubot: Nä, den ska vara ushares fel. Iaf sist jag läste nåt om det
<norpan> har inte den igång ens..
<norpan> då får man testa "fuppes" då
<norpan> happ
<phnom> norpan: HAHAHA, den är ännu värre att konfigurera ;D
<norpan> nej fyfan va mycket skit man va tvungen att göra haha
<norpan> phnom: haha jag såg det
<norpan> SATAN
<norpan> varför ska allting vara så himla svårt och jobbigt, varför kan inte ubuntu bara ha det inbyggt?
<phnom> Har haft den lirades nån gång iofs, den funkade bra när man väl fick igång det
<realubot> Man ska nog inte ha ett XBOX.
<realubot> Det är nog där problemet ligger.
<phnom> Nä, man ska ha en htpc
<phnom> xboxen är bra att spela saker på, men streama skit. Det är inte rätt...
<realubot> Stallman hade inte gillat ditt XBOX360.
<norpan> phnom: använder aldrig det till att spela på :P
<norpan> det har jag min burk för
<norpan> kollar bara film genom det
<itmannen> PÃ¥ tal om att spela. har ni testat detta spel ? http://itmannen.se/?page_id=2346
<phnom> norpan: Isåfall är ju en htpc både billigare och fan så mycket bättre
<realubot> phnom: Man ska ju kunna dela ut mer än en katalog med: ushare -c /dir1 -c /dir2 o.s.v.
<norpan> phnom: jo.. men det är inte billigare än att inte köpa en. eller så
<norpan> jag köpte från början till att spela, men använder bara inte längre till det
<phnom> realubot: Ja, fast den läser bara första diren
<realubot> norpan: Du sa att du körde trådlöst va?
<realubot> norpan: Du kanske måste ange -i wlan0
<realubot> För ushare hittar väl interface automatiskt?
<norpan> realubot: ah det gjorde jag
<norpan> -i wlan0 ?
<norpan> varför i ?
<norpan> -i
<norpan> jag skrev bara wlan0
<realubot> För att det anger interface wlan0
<realubot> Och inte eth0.
<norpan> aha men skrev i wlan0 bara..
<phnom> det går ju att ange i config-filen också väl?
<norpan> ah
<realubot> ushare -c /path/ro/media/files -i wlan0
<norpan> va i.. hela
<norpan> får testa
<realubot> phnom: Det är mycket möjligt men det är nog inte angett som standard så då måste han har gjort det.
<realubot> norpan: Lägg in det i confen istället.
<realubot> Finns en rad som heter: USHARE_IFACE=eth0
<realubot> Ändra det till: USHARE_IFACE=wlan0
<norpan> realubot: va betyder /path/ro?
<realubot> norpan: /path/to/media/files
<realubot> Menar jag...
<norpan> aha
<realubot> Men det är bara om du kör det från Terminalen. Använd conf-filen istället.
<norpan> jo jag hade det ändrat till wlan0 i config filen
<realubot> Mm, se till att ha rätt sökväg till katalogen också.
<norpan> aha..
<norpan> realubot: "interface wlan0 is down."
<norpan> där sa den något iaf
<itmannen> GODMORGON
<norpan> och den är väldigt inte down
<realubot> norpan: Det är bättre du ändrar i conf-filen och kör ushare med: sudo ushare service start
<phnom> itmannen: Morrn
<norpan> itmannen: morn, jobbigt spel :P
<realubot> norpan: Är du säker på att du får igång ushare då?
<phnom> norpan: Kör stop och start eller restart
<norpan> realubot: japp, den säger att wlan0 is down
<realubot> norpan: Vad får du om du kör: pidof ushare
<norpan> ska testa
<norpan> 5761 ?
<itmannen> Tänk att man måste skrika för att ni ska se mig :)
<phnom> Om du bara kör start kollar den pid och ser att den är igång så den startar inte
<realubot> norpan: Ok, då körs en process som ushare i.a.f.
<phnom> itmannen: Nej, vi bara ignorerar dig för att du är så jävla jobbig ibland
<norpan> realubot: men den säger iaf att wlan0 är nere..så någonting är det ju
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är det gamle man?
<itmannen> phnom,  Aha. ja då förstår jag.
<realubot> itmannen: God morgon?
<realubot> itmannen: Hur står det till med dygnsrytmen?
<itmannen> realubot,  Inget speciellt. Tänkte bara kolla efter lite empati. men det kan mna ju fetglömma här
<realubot> itmannen: Empati är inte kanalens andranamn.
<realubot> Du får starta #ubuntu-se-empati
<itmannen> realubot,  Det har du rätt i. Det är nog en spelkanal :D
<norpan> realubot: haha va i fanskap..nu dök ushare upp på xboxet utan anledning?
<norpan> EFTER jag installerat ps3mediaserver..så nu är två uppe
<spacebug-> itmannen: vi klättar uppåt i teamrankningen (folding@home) ;)
<norpan> ****"#Q"#)"#)")#(
<realubot> Just nu är det en se-på-film-ushare-flickvän-somnar-kanal.
<norpan> och där försvann båda..
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Helt klart. Tänk om alla dom andra slöhögarna här gjorde det också
<norpan> ######&&&&&¤¤¤¤%%%%%
<spacebug-> ;)
<Zelest> o/
<realubot> itmannen: Mm, vi hankar oss upp men vi klättrar långsamt i team-statistiken nu.
<itmannen> realubot,  Är du en man eller en liten mus ?
<realubot> itmannen: Öh, va? :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Tänkte på det du skrev om flickvän
<norpan> phnom: NU funkar ushare, kunde du inte bara sagt att den behöver 1 timme för sig att dyka upp? suck
<realubot> itmannen: Det är norpans flickvän som somnar när han "bara" ska strömma filmen till TV:n.
<norpan> hon kallar mig alfons
<norpan> för att jag alltid sitter här och "ska bara"
<realubot> Jag ska bara strömma filmen älskling. Jag kommer snart...
<realubot> 5h senare... Nu har jag fått ushare att fungera...
<norpan> HAHA
<realubot> norpan: ;)
<norpan> alla bullar uppätna och hon dräglar i soffan
<norpan> kul kväll...
<realubot> norpan: Du tar inte illa upp för att man skojar lite om ditt ushare-strul hoppas jag.
<norpan> realubot: nej absolut inte, tycker skoj är kul
<norpan> ushare isuck usuck wefuck?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jasså. jag trodde det var du som blivit en toffel
<norpan> def toffel?
<norpan> orkade inte stava till definera
<realubot> itmannen: Nej nej. Jag är ju hårdkokt.
<norpan> jag föredrar mjukkokt
<norpan> http://www.kokaagg.se/ älskar den sidan
<norpan> den lärde mig att koka GODA ägg
<itmannen> :) En som gör som sin flickvän vill. Och inte pekar med hela handen som sig bör.
<norpan> inte ibland hårda ibland rinnande
<norpan> itmannen: jag får in hela handen
<norpan> nu är det dags att sova istället för att kolla film
<norpan> godnatt
<itmannen> norpan,  Ojdå. En jätteflickvän . kinky :D
<petaspeedbeaver> I vilken mapp hittar man .po-filerna (översättningsfiler) till ett program?
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: find / -iname '*.po'
<realubot> sudo före.
<itmannen> realubot,  Funkar det verkligen med svenska tecken i terminalen ?
<realubot> Det tar sin lilla tid men du hittar filerna i.a.f.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad syftar du på? före eller?
<gusnan> petaspeedbeaver, po-filerna hittar du i källkods-paketet för programmet du vill översätta.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo men visst
<petaspeedbeaver> det jag söker är egentligen standardplatsen att ha .po filer för respektive program. När programmet är installerat vill säga.
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Det är mycket möjligt att du måste ladda ner källkoden för att få med .po-filerna.
<realubot> Jag hade inte många på mitt system när jag sökte med find.
<realubot> /usr/share/cups/locale/
<petaspeedbeaver> nej, jag har också väldigt få
<realubot> Det var dom .po-filer som hittades på mitt system.
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Dom ligger nog i källkoden.
<realubot> Och när du installerar så ligger dom säkert inbakade i deb-filen.
<itmannen> debben kollar man lätt med "Gdebi"
<gusnan> petaspeedbeaver, ja. po finns i källkoden, - när programmet kompileras och distribueras (antingen som deb eller nåt annat) så får du översättningarna som mo-filer. (vilket är kompilerade po-filer).
<petaspeedbeaver> gusnan: ah, det där känner jag igen nu när du skriver det! .mo Det är därför jag inte hittar nåt.
<petaspeedbeaver> Jag får ta och ladda ned källkoden helt enkelt. Tack för tipsen!
 * itmannen leker osynliga mannen
<realubot> Osynliga mannen?
<itmannen> Japp
<realubot> Har du sovit bort hela dagen itmannen ?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nej för rackarn. Här får man ligga i för brödfödan. Hm
<realubot> itmannen: Mhm. Det är bra.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. En bra sak har jag iaf utfört. Inlett en preson i ubuntus värld genom att installera 11.10
<itmannen> *person
<itmannen> Jo jag har promenerat med en hund 3 gånger också :)
<itmannen> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/3798/31200025105516828679110.jpg
<Peyam> faaaaaaaaan
<Peyam> löste skiten idag
<Peyam> den dödade mig
<realubot> itmannen: Det var ju duktigt. Vad tyckte snubben om Ubuntu då?
<realubot> itmannen: Har du gjort ett Ljugholt-spel? ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Kvinnan i fråga blev snopen över hur enkelt det faktiskt är. Hade hört skräckhistorier om linux
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä inte jag.
<realubot> itmannen: Ubuntu är ganska enkelt faktiskt. Det är först när skrivare, GPS:er e.t.c ska kopplas in som strulet börjar.
<realubot> Om bara installationen av Ubuntu går bra och graffekortet drar jämnt med Ubuntu så flyter systemet på bra, tycker jag.
<itmannen> realubot,  Skrivare har jag aldrig haft problem med. Och GPS vet jag inte. Föga användbart i en desktop
<itmannen> realubot,  Datorn är ca 6 år gammal och funkar hur bra som helst med bara 512 i minne
<realubot> itmannen: Använder du Parcellite?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ett riktigt bra program för urklipp.
<itmannen> realubot,  har aldrig hört talas om
<lilleman72> Finns det en grafisk ftp server till linux?? isf vilken?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag gillar det skarpt. Det är ett program som jag använder hela tiden.
<itmannen> realubot,  Men jag har laddat hem en plugin till FF så jag behöver bara h-klicka på bilden så skickas den upp
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Det finns det. Har du kollat i ditt programförråd ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<itmannen> Mycket smidigt
<lilleman72> jag har försökt men jag hittar inte
<realubot> lilleman72: Aldrig använt men här är en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<lilleman72> ty
<itmannen> lilleman72,  proftp finns. Och det är väldigt bra tycker iaf jag
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> itmannen proftp e det grafiskt?
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Jo visst
<lilleman72> ok
<itmannen> Iaf hos mig :)
<lilleman72> itmannen e det GADMIN
<itmannen> ja det är det
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> då tar vi & tittar lite närmare på den :D
<lilleman72> tack
<itmannen> np. Du blir nog inte besviken
<realubot> lilleman72: Varför använder du inte en molntjänst?
<realubot> Dropbox eller Ubuntu One?
<itmannen> Men One är inte en ftp
<itmannen> Man kan t.ex inte lägga en hemsida på one
<itmannen> Eller Dropbox
<itmannen> Eller hur ?
<lilleman72> wtf is that?
<itmannen> vad då
<lilleman72> har en webserver som jag vill att en kompis ska komma åt
<lilleman72> via ftp
<itmannen> Ok
 * itmannen har inga kompisar
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Det är väl bara att släppa in han dit då
<lilleman72> via ftp
<itmannen> ja
<lilleman72> precis & det e det jag ska
<itmannen> Är du inte rädda att han ska pajja något ?
<realubot> Vad gillar ni min bakgrundsbild då?
<realubot> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/7025/201111242306171920x1080.png
<realubot> itmannen: Men itmannen... Du har ju oss. Vi är dina kompisar.
<realubot> Jag visste inte ens att man kunde använda ftp som en webbserver.
<realubot> Jag har kört med Apache och begränsat allow, deny för sajten.
<realubot> lilleman72: En idé är ju att skapa en virtuell installation av Ubuntu Server och sedan skapa ett jail som din kompis får logga in i.
<realubot> Det är ju ganska säkert... eller något.
<arcsky> sudo: unable to resolve host vbox-server
<arcsky> what doese that mean ?
<arcsky> i takes ages when i do sudo -i
<arcsky> upps
<HakanS_> !svenska | arcsky
<ubot2> arcsky: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<AndroUser2> realubot, hur fick du den fina uppkösningrn? jag kör 1920*1080 men tycker det ser lite "stort" ut..ditt var ju snyggt
<itmannen> realubot,  :) Bra kompisar har man på avstånd. Så dom inte dräller in och ska snika gratisfika
<realubot> norpan: Du menar i Launchern i vänsterkanten?
<norpan> realubot ah typ
<coobra> prata inte med han
<realubot> norpan: Det går att ändra storleken på ikonerna i Launchern i programmet CompizConfig-Settings-Manager i pluginet Unity.
<realubot> norpan: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<realubot> norpan: Du startar programmet med: ccsm &
<realubot> När du har installerat det.
<norpan> realubot, samma med din ubuntu ikon..
<norpan> liten o fin
<realubot> norpan: Ta det lugnt med vilka plugin du installerar o.s.v. för vissa plugin inaktiverar Unity och då havererar hela ditt Skrivbord.
<norpan> smälter in i panelen..min smälter in i dockan
<itmannen> men MyUnity fixar man med lätthet det mesta i den fula sidopanelen
<realubot> coobra: Vad är det med dig?
<norpan> realubot ligger med mob så kan inte testa:(
<itmannen> realubot,  Han är nog sotis
<realubot> norpan: Jag använder 11.04. Jag vet inte om om det är någon skillnad på 11.04 och 11.10 när det gäller Launchern och ikonen.
<realubot> itmannen: Mhm. Det verkar så.
<itmannen> Mycket har man läst. men ligga med en mobb ?
<realubot> itmannen: Är du en sådan där omodern person som fortfarande använder kvinnor?
<realubot> Kvinnor är ute. Mobiler är inne.
<Peyam> jag använder kvinnor
<Peyam> nej mobiler e inte inne
<realubot> Peyam: Du är så konservativ.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nog finns det saker som brukar vara inne. Men inte är det en mobil :D
<Peyam> du köper mobil för o vara inne i kvinnor
<realubot> itmannen: Hur går det med din surfplatta då?
<itmannen> Hm. Fick en idé . Undrar om jag ska leja någon att samskcika sms :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo det går ganska bra. Men tyvärr så får man vad man betalar för
<norpan> :p
<realubot> samskcika? Jag har ju sagt till dig att låta bli whiskeyn när du datar!
<itmannen> Jisses. T-röd gör bra verkan tydligen
<itmannen> *spamskicka
<norpan> ah det är nog skillnad..googla upp 11.10 får du se. jag får kramp av att göra det med en han realubot
<norpan> hand*
<itmannen> Använd bägge då
<norpan> ge mig ett riktigt tbord:(
<realubot> itmannen: Varför ska du spamskicka sms?
<norpan> kan inte..
<norpan> itmannen
<itmannen> realubot,  Inte jag. Ska lejja någon att göra det. Med tanke på vad som skrevs om att vara inne och inte :)
<norpan> försökte klappa en haj på universeum i gbg förra veckan
<realubot> norpan: I 11.10 har dom bytt ut ikonen som fanns i panelen mot en ikon i Laucnhern istället. Därför har du en så stor ikon.
<itmannen> norpan,  Ajdå. Så du är skadad
<norpan> realubot. whoretastic!
<itmannen> Installera Myunity säger jag igen. Då kan ni minska och trixa med en hel del
<realubot> norpan: Men storleken på Launchern gör ju att hela Unity ser ut som något som är gjort för dagisbarn. Jag hade inte använt Unity om det inte hade gått att minska ner storleken på Launchern till 32px eller vad det nu är.
<norpan> itmannen, nä ljög bara. kelar med andra handen på min fru lol
<itmannen> norpan,  Bra med simultanförmåga :)
<norpan> realubot håller med
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha. Nu hänger jag med.
<norpan> itmannen, ska bli..imorn:)
<itmannen> Jag har testat MyUnity. Och jag kan minśka sidofältet så jag nästen inte ser det
<itmannen> *minska
<norpan> önskar colloquy fanns till ubuntu <3
<realubot> itmannen: Underbart! :)
<norpan> itmannen, kör du med 11.10?
<itmannen> norpan,  Jo självklart
<norpan> screenshotdaxxzz itmannen
<itmannen> norpan,  va ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror att det mesta i MyUnity finns i ccsm men det är nog enklare att ändra i MyUnity
<realubot> .
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo visst finns det där. Som sagt det är liiite enklare med MyU
<itmannen> .
<norpan> itmannen skärmavbildningsdags?
<itmannen> norpan,  Hm. ok
<norpan> för mig alltså
<itmannen> :)
<norpan> nä, för dig till mig :s
<itmannen> Jag fattar inget. men det blir nog bra det :)
<realubot> itmannen: Härmar du min punktering
<realubot> ?
<norpan> itmannen vafan det krampar ..jag vill se ditt skrivbord!!
<itmannen> Nä. men jag bara gjorde som dig. satt . för ämnet
<itmannen> norpan,  Nja det visar jag inte vid första dejten
<realubot> norpan: Här är itmannens Skrivbord: http://www.softwareinreview.com/images/windows/vista/windows_vista.png
<norpan> tack
<einand> realubot: det ser hemskt ut
<itmannen> Nä nu ...går skam på torra land !!
<itmannen> HAN LJUGER
<realubot> itmannen: Haha
<itmannen> Ett typiskt slag under bältet
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> itmannen: Domaren tittade bort så jag passade på att slå ett slag under bältet.
<norpan> hittade det på riktigt han hade laddat upp bild på flickr kontot
<norpan> http://toastytech.com/guis/megames.gif
<realubot> norpan: Säkert. :)
<HakanS_> Kan ni vara snälla och hålla er till kanalens ämne.
<itmannen> LOL. Ni är galna hela högen
<einand> Detta är väl kanalens ämne?
<norpan> om man inte kommer på något för tillfället..måste man va tyst då?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Vad inte så bitter denna sena timme
<realubot> HakanS_: Vi med varandra skoja bara.
<HakanS_> norpan: Det måste inte skrivas något i kanalen hela tiden.
<norpan> HakanS_ måste det vara tyst då?
<itmannen> Mysko att OP bara vaknar vid speciella tillfällen med vissa personer
<norpan> hur får jag in ubuntu på min galaxy s2
<einand> norpan: intressant tanke, vet du mer berätta gärna
<norpan> einand neh vet inget!
<Peyam> einand:  Gissa vad. Volvo vill ha min stol. fick förslag att utveckla den.
<norpan> einhand går tydligen..hittade tråd om det på xda
<itmannen> Ajjja bajja. Här får vi bara skriva hårdkoder till linux
<norpan> ska jag leta upp?
<HakanS_> norpan: http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-android/
<CasperN> Peyam: ?
<realubot> itmannen: Parcellite som jag nämnde förut är ett program som lagrar all text du kopierar. Det gör det enkelt att kopiera t.ex. flera kommandon och klistra in på raken utan att behöva hoppa tillbaka till sidan där allt står.
<Peyam> CasperN: ja?
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha. Perfekt
<realubot> itmannen: Ctrl+Alt+H öppnar urklippshanteraren där all text kopierat eller klippt ut sparas i en lista.
<CasperN> förklara vad du skrev till einand, det lät intressant, men jag har ingen aning om vad det handlar om :)
<itmannen> Den måste jag prova
<CasperN> nyfiken
<einand> Peyam: coolt
<einand> ok, jag har kommit fram till att jag och windows 2k8 inte trivs i varandras sällskap
<realubot> itmannen: http://parcellite.sourceforge.net/?page_id=16
<Peyam> CasperN: Gjorde en stol som reducerar belastning på ryggraden till 80%. Det är gjord för dem som sitter mkt vid datorn. Man kan väldigt lätt röra sig. Nu är volvo intresserad av  iden
<realubot> itmannen: Du får upp en sådan lista när du trycker Ctrl+Alt+H: http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=186208
<realubot> itmannen: Där har du all text du har kopierat/klippt ut.
<CasperN> Peyam: ofan, najs, hur gick du tillväga för att presentera idéen för dem?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tycker att det programmet är väldigt bra. Ge det en chans!
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag håller på att ladda hem nu
<Peyam> det var en studentmässa förförra veckan. tog kontakt med ngn ingenjör där. och fick ett samtal ohch berättade lite   ytligt.
<einand> Peyam: vad pluggar
<itmannen> Jag ser nu att jag kan få ubuntu i min surfplatta(kanske)
<Peyam> jag?
<einand> du
<einand> ja, vad pluggar du
<Peyam> flygteknik
<einand> itmannen: coolt, om du får det berätta för mig
<einand> jag har börjat tröttna på Androids opålitlighet
<itmannen> einand,  Japp det ska jag göra
<Richiie> någon som har lust o hjälpa mig med http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853868
<Richiie> ska prova på lxsession o se om de blir skillnad.
<Richiie>  vncext:      created VNC server for screen 0
<Richiie> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<Richiie> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!
<Richiie> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!
<Richiie> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/, removing from list!
<Richiie> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/, removing from list!
<Richiie> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/, removing from list!
<Richiie> sh: /home/snake/.vnc/xstartup: Permission denied
<Richiie> urdrag från loggen hmm
<Richiie> ngn som har en idé ?
<Richiie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853868
<Richiie> försöker sätta upp Teamviewer som en service,
<norpan> ett jävla spam
<itmannen> Vad menas med detta " loop device support "
<itmannen> Kan det betyda att surfplattan måste klara ett extra SD-kort ?
<Richiie> norpan: mm ber om ursäkt för det där.
<Richiie> ngn som har lust o kika på det lilla problemet jag stött på :P
<itmannen> Använd pastbin vid stora textmassor
 * itmannen mot kudden
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-25
<einand> så
<einand> mörrn
<larsemil> morrn
<coobra> morn
<coobra> har du vaknat i snickerboa ?
<larsemil> kan nästan tro det, redan igång och jobbar
<coobra> damit
<itmannen> Gooood moooorning internet
<itmannen> Jag har kollat på en video hur man kan installera Ubuntu i en surfplatta. Suck pust och stön. Vilket äventyr att få till. Jag tvivlar på att jag är kunnig nog.
<Squarism> Vad har hänt med "deb" kommandot i 11.10?
<itmannen> och instruktionen är att man ska installera via en win-dator. Hm
<larsemil> itmannen: vilken platta?
<itmannen> larsemil, DMTECH Tablet-P7
<larsemil> coolt
<itmannen> Men man ska inte ropa hej. Det verkar väldigt bökigt. Men jag ska iaf testa. men plattan lär väl haverera
<itmannen> Citat Svenska Linuxföreningen sätter sitt hopp till Android när Mint knuffar ner Ubuntu från Linuxtronen. Slut citat
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att åka ut ett tag>>Gone
<amelia> morrn!
<antii> morrn amelia!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<amelia> hej Barre!
<realubot> itmannen: Jag hoppas inte att du blev sur för att jag skämtade om ditt Skrivborde igår? :|
<realubot> *Skrivbord
<amelia> Barre: hur mår min favoritkonkurrent idag då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Att bli sur är för mig helt främmande. Det måste få skojas lite också. men hämden är ljuv :)
<itmannen> Idag så ska jag försöka läsa in mig på att installera ubuntu på min surfplatta. men oj oj oj vilket bestyr.
<itmannen> Jag sätter en femma att jag inte grejar det med mina kunskaper.
<itmannen> Då får jag väl gå tillbaka till butiken och verka helt oförstående till vad som hänt med plattan :)
<amelia> lär dig hur man återställer först..
<itmannen> amelia,  Det vet jag
<amelia> men
<amelia> men dåsåÄ
<amelia> *
<itmannen> men...om det inte skulle funka
<amelia> funkar det itne så hjälper det nog inte att gå tillbaka till affären heller.
<itmannen> amelia,  Jo jag kan få en ny
<norpan> körs väl bara från sd ändå itmannen
<amelia> fast upptäcker de att du själv gjort något med den så kommer du förmodligen att få betala för den nya.
<itmannen> norpan,  Nja helt fullt ut tror jag
<itmannen> amelia,  Tiden får utvisa.
<itmannen> *inte fullt ut
<norpan> itmannen, länka?
<itmannen> norpan,  Länka vad då ?
<norpan> ubuntu på surfplatta guiden?
<itmannen> norpan,  http://vimeo.com/32647880
<itmannen> norpan,  http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-android/
<itmannen> Blir og bättre :)
<norpan> ah:)
<norpan> vad är "chrooted ubuntu" ?
<realubot> Det finns ett program (vad de tnu heter) för att knäcka lösenord till WinXP. Är det någon som vet om det fungerar med alla Windows XP-versioner eller om något Service Pack hindrar programmet från att gräva fram lösen?
<phnom> norpan: Man bootar ett annat linux och sen gör man change root för att i princip "logga in" på det andra systemet och kunna göra saker som att man hade bootat in i det istället
<realubot> chntpw, är programmet jag tänker på.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Jag förväntar mig nästan något rackartyg från dig förr eller senare som hämnd för Windows-skärmskottet.
<norpan> phnom aha tack. då är de det ja kan göra på telefonen
<realubot> norpan: Fick du ordning på din straming igår eller?
<norpan> realubot verkar tom funka med win7 ju
<realubot> *streaming
<realubot> norpan: Ok. Se där.
<norpan> jodå! den ploppade upp samtidigt som ps3mediaserver haha
<norpan> så jag hade två...
<nighter> realubot: finns ju en livecd för ändra winxp pass funkar ju alltid.
<norpan> hoppas det inte va en engångsgrej
<realubot> norpan: Ok.
<realubot> nighter: Vad använder den Live CD:n för program för att ändra password då? Eller hur gör den det?
<nighter> editerar sam filerna.
<realubot> nighter: Jag har fått uppfattningen att vissa lösenord är hash:ade eller något i Windows?
<nighter> den tar bort passwordet
<nighter> genom ta bort hashen.
<realubot> nighter: Att dom är dolda så att chntpw inte kommer åt lösenorden?
<realubot> nighter: Vilket program är det som gör jobbet då?
<realubot> nighter: Det måste ju vara något program som finns i Ubuntus förråd?
<nighter> följer med livecd'n den gör automatiskt kört det för länge sen var bara boota upp så var det klart
<nighter> du har ju metasploit annars
<realubot> nighter: Så det är bara att montera Windows-partitionen menar du så lyfts lösenordet bort?
<nighter> den fixar ju xp remote till och med
<realubot> nighter: Det låter för bra för att vara sant.
<nighter> om inte brandväggen är på.
<norpan> nighter, känner igen det. fast vi hade på en gammal diskett och startade så kom alla lösenord upp pp skärmen
<nighter> realubot: allså det är en livecd som är gjort för att ta bort passworden på en winxp partion
<nighter> du botar bara den livecd så gör den allt åt dig.
<realubot> nighter: Ok. Vad heter den då?
<nighter> minns inte ska googla så känner jag säkert igen namnet
<Hej123> Hej :)
<realubot> Hej123: Hej hej.
<Hej123> sub bro?
<norpan> realubot: http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
<phnom> Hej hej hej
<norpan> kanske?
<nighter> nää inte ophcrack.
<Hej123> opccrack hitta ganska mycket tabels till det
<Hej123> förut
<norpan> ok
<Hej123> ophcrack*
<Hej123> googla runt efter torrent
<norpan> cain&abel?
<nighter> realubot: är xp maskinen i samma nätverk utan brandvägg?
<realubot> nighter: Av namnet att döma antar jag att CD:n använder: ophcrack - Microsoft Windows password cracker using rainbow tables (gui)
<realubot> nighter: Ja. Det är min XP-maskin.
<realubot> nighter: Jag har den bredvid mig. :)
<realubot> nighter: Frågan är om ophcrack knäcker ett starkt lösen på 10+ tecken?
<nighter> den livecd jag tänker crackar inte lösenordet den ändrar bara sam filen tar bort hashen så lösenordet blir resetat eftersom du har fysisk access till maskinen behöver du inte cracka hashen.
<Hej123> cain&abel funkar bra om du inte tar det så serigöst
<Hej123> och chillar bara
<nighter> tar 1 sekund.
<realubot> nighter: Ok.
<nighter> http://mikael-kall.blogspot.com/2011/10/geekupdate-video-on-me-hacking-winxp_2238.html <-- men kör det där istället
<nighter> lättare
<nighter> det är jag hackar xp maskin som inte har en brandvägg
<HeMan> john the ripper har OpenMP stöd nu så den tråduar ut på flera cores
<realubot> nighter: Ok. Tack för tipset.
<phnom> realubot: Beror helt på vilka ranbow tables du matar ophcrack med
<norpan> knoppix?
<amelia> HeMan!
<coobra> HeMan!!!!
<HeMan> amelia: är det it likt så säg!
<HeMan> (Pistvakt-referens)
<amelia> HeMan: hehe
<amelia> HeMan: vad gör du för kul idag?
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<HeMan> amelia: idag kommer det några GPU-maskiner som ska smällas igång
<amelia> HeMan: nice.
<amelia> HeMan: tessla?
<HeMan> amelia: jepp
<amelia> HeMan: gött, min bror skulle nog vilja ha dem. :)
<HeMan> amelia: allt är förberett så rent teoretiskt ska vi kunna köra jobb på dom en halvtimme efter dom kommit in genom dörren...
<amelia> HeMan: fan vad grymt.
<amelia> startwpar sys_wpar1
<amelia> ops... jaha. nu vet ni vad jag gör. :P
<coobra> HeMan: gpu burkar ?
<Hej123> har ni en burk bara för GPU?
<amelia> beräkningar i GPU serni, det är IT!
<amelia> själv bygger jag bara workload partitions i AIX..
<amelia> jag har ingen sån cool data som HeMan har. :(
<Coffe> HeMan,  är cool
<HeMan> Hej123: det är tre burkar som kommer in nu, dom har plats för två GPU'er per maskin
<Hej123> så du raidar dom?
<Hej123> för knäcka hash?
<kodein> jag har hört att det är i molnet man ska göra allt
<HeMan> Hej123: "vanlig" HPC, det görs simuleringar på dom
<kodein> så hur bygger jag mig en tunn klient för att leka desktop i molnet?
<HeMan> kodein: hur tunn?
<HeMan> kodein: nätbootande tunn?
<HeMan> kodein: eller lokal lagring att boota på?
<kodein> klart den ska nätboota
<HeMan> kodein: LTSP på servern är rätt smidigt
<itmannen> Snacka om bakslag. EU har beslutat att internetleverantörer inte kan tvingas till att blockera fildelarsajter.
<HeMan> itmannen: det är väl inget bakslag?
<kodein> man kan ju tänka sig att köra gPXE och dra upp allt via det
<HeMan> itmannen: man kan ju inte hindra posten att dela ut förbjudna saker heller
<Hej123> vill göra en backup på min laptop rekomenderad mjukvara?
<itmannen> HeMan,  beror på från vilken sida man ser det
<HeMan> itmannen: från alla håll
<itmannen> HeMan,  Fråga piratbyrån :)
<HeMan> itmannen: ISP ska ju inte vara ansvariga för innehållet
<kodein> raspberry pi + pxe-boot skulle ju kunna vara ett intressant alternativ
<itmannen> HeMan,  Instämmer
<Hej123> ska göra lite bilder för mitt ny vertg :)
<Hej123> BRB
<BenjicMouse> Eh.
<BenjicMouse> Har man överhuvudtaget någon chans att få en massa läsare och tjäna pengar på att starta t.ex. en bloggliknande sajt? Känns som att det finns en miljard bloggar och ingen läser dem förutom en handfull som promotas av stora medier.
<itmannen> Intressant. En skiva spängdes i bitar i min CD-läsare.
<itmannen> Tur att det inte var i min vanliga dator.
<andol> BenjicMouse: Att starta en blogg med det direkta målet att tjäna pengar på den är väl ungefär som att satsa på att bli känd för kändisskapets skull. Det är halvt görbart, men blir sällan lika bra som när man tjänar pengar på sin blogg eller blir känd som en bieffekt utav att man faktiskt skriver om något man är intresserad av respektive att man gjort något verkligt bra.
<itmannen> Det var en orginalskiva. Så nu måste jag försöka limma ihop den.
<HakanS> itmannen: Ingen idé
<itmannen> HakanS,  tror du inte :)
<HakanS> itmannen: Jag försökte limma ihop en kondensator en gång. Det slutade med att det steg upp ett atombombsmoln ur TV:n.
<itmannen> HakanS,  :D Jo det kan jag tänka mig. Jag bara tokas.
<andol> HakanS: Släppte du ut den magiska röken? :)
<HakanS> andol: Ja. Ytterligare ett bevis för att det är rök som driver elektroniska kretsar. :)
<itmannen> Nu ska jag försöka klura ut hur jag ska kunna installera ubuntu i plattan utan att måsta använda win som det står i instruktionen.
<itmannen> Troligen så är mina kunskaper för små.
<realubot> HeMan: Var en man. Släng in FAH på GPU-maskinerna.
<realubot> itmannen: Hur gick det där till? Spelaren knäckte CD-skivan?
<realubot> Det kallar jag att cracka en CD.
<HeMan> realubot: dom har ingen internetanslutning så det blir nog trist...
<larsemil> itmannen: vad är det för guide? visa
<realubot> HeMan: Ok.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ingen aning. Den bara exploderade
<itmannen> larsemil,  http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-android/
<realubot> HeMan: Limma ihop en kondensator? Kondensatorer byter man, man limmar inte.
<realubot> HeMan: Glöm aldrig det.
<realubot> HakanS: Det var till dig.
<realubot> itmannen: Den CD-spelaren hade ju inte jag stoppat fler skivor i.
<HeMan> realubot: man kan linda en egen konding med plastfilm och aluminiumfolie om man har den läggningen
<larsemil> itmannen: android sdk + platform tools finns till linux.
<realubot> itmannen: Är det en dokumentstrimlare för CD-skivor du har istället för CD-ROM?
<larsemil> itmannen: drivers behöver du inte
<itmannen> realubot,  jag har skakat ur resten och börjat om nu. men jisses vilket oliv den för
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ok. jag får väl försöka läsa på mer
<realubot> HeMan: I know. Men jag tror att det är bättre att köpa en ny kondensator istället för att leka elektroingenjör.
<HeMan> realubot: jepp
 * itmannen limmar bara när en kvinna är i närheten
<larsemil> itmannen: inga svårigheter alls i det där egentligen
<HakanS> Det var många år sedan. Innerst inne visste jag nog att det inte skulle fungera. Men molnet var väldigt effektfullt.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Det är lätt för dig att säga. men värre för en ålderman som mig.
 * realubot läser om splittring i eurozonen.
<HakanS> Men det luktade inte så gott.
<realubot> Ni måste jobba hårdare! Europas ekonomier blöder...
<BenjicMouse> andol: Alltså... i mitt fall är det verkligen något jag är intresserad av och vill få ut, men av egen erfarenhet vet jag att man får 10-100 läsare med en jävla massa jobb och spammande på olika sociala bokmärkningssajter och inte tjänar en enda krona.
<realubot> HakanS: Hur ontopic var det på en skala?
<BenjicMouse> Oavsett hur mycket man vill skriva något, eller just därför, så blir man bara avtänd av att inse hur få som överhuvudtaget hittar dit i bruset.
<larsemil> BenjicMouse: det är därför jag har pratat länge om att ha ett bloggkollektiv.
<BenjicMouse> Bloggkollektiv?
<larsemil> BenjicMouse: en sajt som samlar många bloggare
<larsemil> BenjicMouse: ju fler som skriver, ju mer info desto fler hittar dit
<BenjicMouse> Eh...
<BenjicMouse> Fattar inte vad du menar.
<HakanS> realubot: Inte så mycket. Möjligtvis kan det vara ett tips till någon som försöker laga sin dator.
<BenjicMouse> Samma problem existerar ju hur man än gör.
<larsemil> BenjicMouse: thats life.
<larsemil> BenjicMouse: ingen köper det du erbjuder om det inte är bra nog eller du skriker högt nog
<realubot> HakanS: Jag menar min kommentar om eurozonens splittring.
<BenjicMouse> Så din idé var helt meningslös?
<realubot> eurozonen splitteras -> Shuttleworths aktieprotfölj sjunker som en sten -> Shuttelworth överger förlustprojektet Ubuntu -> Ubuntu sjunker till botten...
<realubot> Där har ni ontopic-kedjan.
 * realubot har varit inne på idén med bloggportal.
<norpan> finns det inte redan?
<larsemil> BenjicMouse: nej. min ide är jättebra
<realubot> larsemil: Vad är det för idé då?
<ePax> gäsp
<madbear> ePax: offtopic tack
<madbear> gäsp är inte ontopic
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<madbear> realubot: det där va inte ontopic btw
<ePax> gäsp är inne :D
<haffe> Det beror på vem som gäspar.
<madbear> nej
<madbear> nu har vi en offtopic, använd den för allt off
<ePax> björnen är du galen eller
<realubot> ePax: Du får fråga i offtopic. Den frågan hör inte hemma här.
<madbear> hahaha
<realubot> ePax: Vi med varandra skoja lite.
<realubot> ePax: Ta det piano... i offtopic.
<realubot> norpan: Jo. Det finns många bloggportaler. Man är 5 år för sent ute... minst. Så frågan är vad larsemil har för spännande nytänk?
<haffe> Hur låter ett mentalt instabilt skratt?
<madbear> såhär: LoL
<madbear> men haffe är du inte offtopic nu?
<haffe> Jag blir galen av datorer då och då.
<phnom> haffe: Jag har en kille här på jobbet som skrattar så, du kan få komma hit och lyssna på honom :P
<ePax> haha
<madbear> spela in det phnom
 * antii slaps ePax with a large trout.
<haffe> Nu är du väl lite off-topic.
<antii> :[..
<larsemil> realubot: inte en bloggportal. en gemensam linux/ubuntu blogg, med många författare. Då hade man lätt kunna komma upp i några poster per dag.
<ePax> Är inte "slaps" för mIRC users :D
<antii> ePax: gjort ett alias i irssi :]
<ePax> hehe :D
<Squarism> har inte 11.10 ngn swap per default?
 * haffe smackar till antii med en stor gädda.
 * antii slår till haffe med en stor kopp kaffe.
<larsemil> gädda > trout
<Coffe> larsemil,  njet
<Coffe> gädda = pike
<ePax> Squarism: O du väljer att den ska göra allt "per default" så fixar den swap med.
<larsemil> Coffe: jag säger bara att gädda är större än trout
 * andol pekar larsemil och Coffe på en riktig pike ---> http://pike.ida.liu.se/
 * phnom slår till phnom med en balja kaffe
 * larsemil har nom nomat tacopaj
<BenjicMouse> larsemil: Och så blir det en osammanhängande smörja.
<BenjicMouse> Och profiten måste delas.
<BenjicMouse> Och så skriver vissa mer än andra.
<larsemil> jag pratar inte profit.
<BenjicMouse> "Pike is a dynamic programming language with a syntax similar to Java and C." <-- Ja, för det världen saknar är ju verkligen fler programmeringsspråk.
<larsemil> BenjicMouse: ska du bli rik av att blogga får du göra det åt en tidning eller stor site, inte egen
<BenjicMouse> Och där har vi ett mycket stort problem.
<larsemil> men är det så?
<larsemil> ska man kunna bli rik utan ansträngning?
<larsemil> jag tycker inte det är ett stort problem
<larsemil> sex, mode heminredning. blogga om det, få stor publik. tjäna pengar
<amelia> man blir inte rik på att blogga om linux, det ska tuxarna veta.. :S
<larsemil> precis min poäng
<itmannen> Herre giv mig styrka
 * Herren kastar en blixt på itmannen
<phnom> itmannen: Det borde vara tillräckligt mycket energi i den för att hålla dig vaken en vecka.
<Squarism> ePax: men när jag kör TOP så ståre 0k total/used/free
<larsemil> Squarism: free -m då?
<Squarism> swap 0/0/0
<Squarism> men de finns en rad : "-/+ buffers/cache" med lite värden på
<BenjicMouse> "ska man kunna bli rik utan ansträngning?" <-- Nej?
<BenjicMouse> Men efter typ 12 års dagliga ansträningar tycker man att man borde kunna ha någon form av inkomst.
<BenjicMouse> Uppenbart är att kvalitén spelar noll roll.
<Squarism> livet är orättvist
<larsemil> BenjicMouse: visst har vi haft den här diskussionen förut men då har du haft annat nick?
<Squarism> vad har ni som kör ubuntu 11.10 för värden på swap?
<BenjicMouse> Kanske. Kanske inte. Inte mitt fel att IRC har noll respekt för den personliga integriteten.
<Squarism> när ni kör "free -m"
<Squarism> rage quit
<Squarism> scarleo, vad jobbar du som då?
<scarleo> Squarism Inget jobb, pluggar
<scarleo> java-kurser och lite webdesign
<Squarism> aha.. trodde du va en snubbe som just drog
<larsemil> Squarism: pastebina hela outputen från din free -m
<Squarism> ok
<Squarism> http://pastebin.com/2R18AH7r
<larsemil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749190/ så här ser min ut, jag kör utan swap
<larsemil> Squarism: du har heller ingen swap
<Squarism> du ser ju ut att ha swap som inte används dock?
<scarleo> Squarism: :)
<Squarism> jag har ju inte ens ngt total värde
<larsemil> Squarism: hmm jag trodde inte jag hade swap. :D
<Squarism> vafan,.. skumt att jag inte har ngt
<larsemil> men tydligen hade jag lite
<larsemil> Squarism: cat /proc/swaps
<Squarism> http://pastebin.com/EdsbpKTw
<Squarism> nada
<larsemil> då har du nog ingen swap
<Squarism> jag får ett lite underligt meddelande när jag bootar dator.. om att "waiting for encrypted swap to become available, press S to skip"
<larsemil> du kan ju skapa en swapfil om du vill
<norpan> hur kan jag få en volym att auto-mounta när jag startar ubuntu
<Squarism> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749196/
<Squarism> verkar ju ha en sorts swap partition
<Coffe> norpan,  /etc/fstab
<norpan> Coffe: ? är det något jag ska göra i terminalen?
<Coffe> det är filen som styr det
<norpan> Tänkte bara.. ushare kan inte dela ut min /media/Ljunggren för den är inte mountad automatiskt..jag måste klicka in på den istället
<larsemil> norpan: kolla /etc/fstab som coffe säger
<larsemil> norpan: så får du lägga till den då
<norpan> får utforska filen
<norpan> fsfattar inget av den filen lol
<larsemil> norpan: har du klickat in dig och monterat den?
<norpan> larsemil: ahdå
<larsemil> då borde du kunna grep /media/Ljunggren /etc/mtab och kopiera den raden till /etc/fstab
<norpan> aha, kollar
<larsemil> kanske måste escapa lite
<norpan> aha
<larsemil> grep '\/media\/Ljunggren' /etc/mtab
<norpan> larsemil:  det här alltså...? : /dev/sda2 /media/Ljunggren fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<Coffe> ja det är den raden
<Coffe> fast fuse ?
<norpan> ?
<norpan> larsemil: fick samma rad av den
<larsemil> vadå fisk samma rad?
<larsemil> -s
<larsemil> +c
<larsemil> Coffe: antagligen en ntfs
<norpan> strunt samma
<larsemil> norpan: ta den raden du fick från mtab, kopiera in den som ny rad i fstab
<larsemil> spara
<norpan> japp okej
<norpan> så. får vi hoppas det fungerar nästa gång
<norpan> :P
<norpan> tack btw
<norpan> älskar denna kanalen
<ePax> Kan man manuellt att en ip till fail2ban jail?
<ePax> adda*
<larsemil> det måste man kunna
<larsemil> http://svtplay.se/v/2617429/abc/tv-eken_falld_-_trots_protester
<norpan> Jag måste vara drogad, jag hittar inte vart man lägger till repos? :S
<itmannen> phnom,  Tackar :D
<norpan> NVM hittade
<norpan> itmannen: va det du som rekomenderade myunity?
<itmannen> norpan,  Drogad så här tidigt.
<itmannen> norpan,  Erkänner
<norpan> itmannen: hur addar jag "ppa:myunity/ppa" till mina software sources?:S
<norpan> så jag kan installera grejen
<larsemil> norpan: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:myunity/ppa
<norpan> larsemil: tack
<itmannen> Rätt så :)
<kodein> ePax: annars kan du ju slänga in ip-adressen i hosts.deny
<larsemil> kodein: du det var ju jätteklokt. du borde jobba med sånt här
<kodein> haha, det skulle jag nog kunna om jag ville
<ePax> kodein: Det skulle man kunna göra
<kodein> det är väl ungefär så fail2ban gör själv, vill jag minnas
<kodein> eller om de hade gått över till att bygga iptables-regler?
<kodein> det går ju för den delen slänga in en egen sådan regel istället om du vill
<kodein> t.ex. /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -s $IPADRESS -j DROP
<norpan> Vem va det som använde emerald? såg ett fint screenshot för någon dag sedaqn
<larsemil> jag
<norpan> larsemil: och du körde 11.04 va? :(
<larsemil> japp.
<larsemil> eftersom jag använder gnome2
<itmannen> Finns verkligen gnome2 kvar ännu :)
<norpan> Jahopp, då kan jag lägga ner att köra emerald :P
<larsemil> norpan: varför?
<norpan> larsemil: kör 11.10 med gnome3 :(
<larsemil> aha.
<larsemil> norpan: men du vill ju ha allt hela tiden. det kan man inte få. :)
<itmannen> det går utmärkt att ladda in gnome3 till 11.04 också. var en trevlig upplevelse.
<norpan> larsemil: i know!
<larsemil> mate kanske?
<larsemil> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=121162
<itmannen> Funderar på att åka och inhandla en flaska T-röd och börja tvinga in ubuntu i plattan.
<itmannen> Svåra beslut att ta.
<larsemil> verkade ju vara lite fuskubuntu. via vnc. jag hade velat prova köra native
<itmannen> Jo visst är det lite fusk. Helt klart
<itmannen> Den ligger ju uppe på android
<larsemil> borde gå att kunna köra native kan man tycka
<norpan> Kunde köra native på min HD2 har jag för mig
<norpan> men den körde ju precis allt
<HakanS> Det verkar som att man måste ha ett tangentbord kopplat till plattan för att kunna skriva text.
<HakanS> Men det kanske finns ett skärmtangentbord att installera.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Vilken platta skriver du om ?
<itmannen> I plattan jag har så kommer tangentbordet fram nä man "duttar" i ett skrivfält
<larsemil> och eftersom ubuntu bara körs i vnc så kan du köra androids mjukvarukeyboard
<itmannen> Så är det
<HakanS> itmannen: Denna: http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/ubuntu-on-galaxy-tab-10-1/
<itmannen> HakanS,  Men jisses vilken bjässe
<larsemil> en sån har jag. bästa surfplattan
<larsemil> vill INTE ha mindre
<kodein> kan man ringa med den?
<phnom> Kan den lira Crysis?
<itmannen> Då är det väl lika bra att ha en mini-PC
<andol> kodein: Vilket århundrade är du från egentligen? :-)
<kodein> hur många fps i CS?
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, har man en mindre är det lika bra att ha en telefon.
<itmannen> phnom,  Det har jag
<kodein> andol: 1900-talet
 * itmannen stolt
<phnom> En telefon som lirar android då, menar jag såklart.
<larsemil> jag är sjukt imponerad över galaxy taben och dess appar. mailklienten är gryym
<phnom> larsemil: Kommer den få glassmacka?
<larsemil> phnom: ja
<itmannen> phnom,  Se det var något annat det
<phnom> :D
<larsemil> phnom: av vad jag har kunnat läsa mig till
<phnom> Får väl bli en sådan när jag har vuxit upp och börjat tjäna pengar på riktigt då.
<larsemil> kommer ju många fina androidplattor nu
<larsemil> och det skulle inte förvåna mig om det kommer en ubuntu snart
 * itmannen funderar på om phnom verkligen kommer att växa upp
<larsemil> de har ju gjort massa ändringar i program och sånt för att anpassa till ett touchinterface
<itmannen> larsemil,  Vad koster den ?
<larsemil> itmannen: galaxy tab 10? vet ej, företaget tog den på abbonemang
<larsemil> 3800 verkar det som
<itmannen> larsemil,  Aha. Så du snikar på ditt företag. Vi vanliga får vackert ta ur egen börs
<itmannen> Men götapetter vad det tar tid att ladda hem ubuntu.zip
<larsemil> itmannen: hade jag inte jobbat med det jag gör hade jag inte haft en heller så. :)
<norpan> va i hela friden händer
<itmannen> norpan,  det är fredag
<norpan> itmannen: just de!
<itmannen> Skål !
<itmannen> Huvva. måste hämta en limpa
<itmannen> Adobe Send Now är en ganska bra tjänst. Man kan skicka filer som är upp till 2 GB. Och får 20 GB utrymme.
<norpan> itmannen: skicka vart?
<itmannen> norpan,  Dit man vill
<itmannen> Och ta hem vart man vill via detta
<itmannen> Och tjänsten känns tillförlitlig
<norpan> itmannen: moln hd typ?
<larsemil> det har jag mina servrar til
<larsemil> l
<itmannen> norpan,  ja det är väl något sådant
<itmannen> larsemil,  SÃ¥ du har egna moln ?
<phnom> Har man en hemmaserver så kan man ju göra som man vill...
<larsemil> itmannen: ja faktiskt
<larsemil> itmannen: sparkleshare
<itmannen> larsemil,  Det är nog inte så dumt. har funderat själv men inte tagit mig i kragen
<HakanS> Jag använder OwnCloud
<norpan> Funkar inte Ubuntu One då?
<itmannen> norpan,  One funkar bar. men det är "bara" 5 GB
<itmannen> OwnCloud har jag faktiskt funderat lite på.
<larsemil> HakanS itmannen fördelar jämfört med sparkleshare?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ingen aning
<itmannen> Men den är väl inget som du kör själv ?
 * itmannen lämnar ett viktigt meddelande. 27 minuter till takeoff
<larsemil> itmannen: sparkleshare jo
<larsemil> itmannen: det kör man själv
<larsemil> itmannen: finns dessutom androidapp, webdashboard
<itmannen> larsemil,  I din egen server ?
 * phnom plottrar ner itmannens hemliga meddelande i sin svarta bok.
<itmannen> :D
<phnom> s/hemliga/viktiga
<itmannen> larsemil,  Det låter ju riktigt trevlligt må jag säga
<itmannen> Google Is your best friend
<larsemil> itmannen: ja
<larsemil> itmannen: det är egentligen bara ne frontend till git
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ok. Finns den som deb eller ska man fixa själv ?
<HakanS> larsemil: Jag har faktiskt inte tittat så mycket på sparkleshare, så jag vet inte.
<larsemil> itmannen: minns inte
<itmannen> larsemil,  Funkar denna sparkleshare_0.2.5-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<HakanS> Nackdelen med Adobe Send Now är att jag inte kommer åt det från jobbet.
<larsemil> itmannen: minns inte
<itmannen> Ok. Jag får testa
<itmannen> HakanS,  varför inte ?
<HakanS> itmannen: Den är spärrad. Liksom Ubuntu One.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ok. Synd
<yeager> HakanS, spärrad i webbfilter?
<HakanS> yeager: Skulle tro det.
<HakanS> "Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL."
<yeager> HakanS, jag vet. ni kör Blue Coats Webfilter :)
<itmannen> >> Utgång
 * yeager jobbar på Blue Coat..
<HakanS> yeager: Kan du fixa det? ;)
<yeager> HakanS, vi tillverkar kniven, ni använder den :)
<HakanS> yeager: Spärrar det även om man slår in ip-numret?
<yeager> HakanS, japp
<yeager> HakanS, allting autentiseras och loggas också :)
<HakanS> yeager: Aaaaah.
<HakanS> yeager: Kanske bra förresten. Då ser it-avdelningen på mina loggar att det finns andra operativsystem än Windows.
<yeager> HakanS, japp :)
<HakanS> Jag ska köra lite utbildning i Win 7 och MS Office här på jobbet de närmsta veckorna. Funderar allvarligt på att slänga in lite reklam för Ubuntu/Kubuntu i kursen.
<Coffe> HakanS,  just do it
<norpan> försöker förstå vad acpi och apic är för något
<norpan> det är ju inte konstigt att jag inte ser fler än en kärna när jag använder noapic o nolapic som avaktiverar apic?
<norpan> but whyy bootar du inte utan
<einand> Yes, jag har fått min ATtiny85 att fungera :)
 * norpan behöver någon riktig ubuntu-haj nu
<norpan> Vem hjäpte mig mounta /media/Ljunggren automatiskt innan? jag är så glömsk
<norpan> Det funkar iaf inte :P
<norpan> kom upp ett meddelande under boot "/device/Ljunggren failed to mount"
<norpan> nu har jag pajat något, nu kan ja inte gå in på den hårddisken som vanligt heller "only root can mount" säger den åt mig
<norpan> va i hela helvetet
<norpan> Fick ta väck den raden ni bad mig lägga till för att kunna mounta den igen, något va galet med den
<norpan> i fstab alltså
<Coffe> vet du vad det är för filsystem på den disken ?
<norpan> Är nog ntsf eller vad det heter
<norpan> not safe for work
<norpan> har för mig det iaf
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> fungerar denna för någon av er som kör ipv6 ?
<Coffe> http://ipv6.bredbandskollen.se/
<andol> Coffe: Sidan fungerar i den bemärkelse att jag får ett värde rapporterat, sen hurtillvida det faktiskt är korrekt är ju en annan femma.
<andol> Däremot så stämmer värden rätt bra med vad jag tycker mig ha upplevt tidigare.
<Coffe> andol,  jag får bara min IP. inget mer
<andol> Du har ingen flashblock eller dylikt då?
<Coffe> ipv4 fungerar .
<itmannen> Hittar inget "How to" för sparkleshare
<itmannen> Hm. bara för jag skrev det så hittade jag
<lag^> någon här som installerat vmware player på debian?
<itmannen> Här finn hur man ställer in en egen http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/set-up-sparkleshare-with-your-own.html. Men jag fattar nog inte riktigt
<itmannen> vad är det för kommando för att ta bort en katalog via terminalen ? Glömt bort
<kes0> itmannen: rm?
<itmannen> Jag hittade rm -Rf {katalog}
<kes0> itmannen: LÃ¥ter bra
<spacebug-> rmdir om den är tom
<itmannen> Ok. men det är den inte. Det funkade
<spacebug-> nice
<itmannen> Enstaka filer är tydligen rm  {filnamn}
<kes0> Aaa
<kes0> mv -f /blabla/ /dev/null funkar väl också ?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<kes0> Tror de, men är säkert nå mer mv -f ??
<kes0> -?
<mewerner_arand> rm -r ska räcka för vanlig fylld map, -f om man vill att den ska ignorera skrivskyddade filer etc.
<itmannen> vad ska jag ange här. ssh-copy-id USER@SERVER.   Är det mitt inloggningsnamn@lokalt eller wan IP ?
<itmannen> itmannen@local ?
<itmannen> Tänk om du kunde skriva så man begriper
<itmannen> *dom
<itmannen> Hm. detta är det nog. ssh-copy-id user@localhost
<itmannen> Suck. Jag har öppnat port 22. men detta kommer ändå ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<antii> itmannen: vad ska du göra?
<itmannen> antii,  Jag försöker dra igång en Sparkleshare hemma
<antii> Aha
<itmannen> Jag får vänta på larsemil. För han har en
<Philip5> vad pratar ni om då pöjkar?
<Philip5> vad kan det vara som larsemil har?!?!
<itmannen> Han har satt upp en Sparkleshare hemma
<itmannen> Iaf på en eggen server :)
<Philip5> är inte det enkelt?
<itmannen> Tack för den du :(
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> itmannen: det står ju det till och med på deras sida! "Setting up your own host to work with SparkleShare is relatively easy. " ;P
<itmannen> Jag följer detta till punkt och pricka http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-sparkleshare-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok. Då är det väl jag som är hjärnskadad
<Philip5> itmannen: fast det är ju lite tråkigt att den där ppan bara har en gammal version av programmet
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jasså. men det får duga bara jag får igång det
<Philip5> 0.4.0 verkar vara senaste och den där ppan har bara 0.2.5
<Philip5> itmannen: eller så packar man ihop den nya versionen lite snabbt så man har det senaste med alla fixar och förenklingar ;)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Visst det är ju väldigt enkelt ? Hm
<Philip5> en bit kaka för en kille som larsemil
<itmannen> Jag ska gråta en skvätt bara han visar sig
<itmannen> Citat Setting up Sparkleshare with your own server is a bit complicated Slut citat
<Philip5> verkar som om sparkleshare använder git och ssh som motor för sin versionshantering
<itmannen> Japp
<Philip5> inget för mig alltså
<Philip5> jag som aldrig samarbetar med någon
<Philip5> bara bestämmer själv
<Philip5> itmannen: trordu jag skaffade mig någon ny fotopryl igår då?!
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> jag tycker det borde vara en mänsklig rättighet att få sig en fotopryl om dagen :D
<itmannen> Nu har jag iaf fått igång sparkleshare med GitHub
<itmannen> Men det är inte detta jag är ute efter
<Philip5> vad fick du då och vad är du ute efter?
<itmannen> Philip5,  jag fick en plats för lite filer. men jag vill ha det på min egen server så man kan ha massor av plats
<itmannen> Men detta är ett steg i rätt rikting iaf. Nu vet jag att min lokala sparkleshare funkar med ssh
<Philip5> itmannen: låter som en vanlig fildelningsgrej du pratar om att ha på servern
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo visst. men det finns tydligen en massa annat också man kan göra enligt larsemil
<Philip5> versionshantering
 * antii slaps Philip5 with a large trout.
<antii> Philip5: köpt fotogrejer?
<Philip5> antii: jo men mest retas jag med itmannen
<coobra> åöäöåöå
<Philip5> coobra: ser bra ut här
<antii> Philip5: vad för itgrejs!
<Philip5> antii: it? inga it... foto
<Philip5> och inget spännande igår men en ny glugg tidigare i veckan
<antii> ah
<antii> fan skrev jag itgrejer för :D
<antii> Philip5: jag bara sparar o sparar :(
<antii> köper inget.
<Philip5> sparar till vad?
<antii> lägenhet
<Philip5> har du ingen nu eller vill du mest ha en egen brf?
<antii> egen bostadsrätt
<Philip5> i brf
<antii> köpa sig
<Philip5> jo det kan ju vara en vettig investering
<Philip5> nu är det ju lite köparnas marknad också. finns läge att fynda
<antii> Philip5: blir nog om ett halvår~
<Philip5> så kan du ju bli värsta fastighetsklipparen sedan och sälja med galet mycket vinst ;)
<Philip5> om ett halvår är det kanske ännu bättre läge
<coobra> Philip5: bra :D
<Philip5> antii: det är väl bara östermalm som gäller för dig va? ;)
<antii> Philip5: ne ;)..
<antii> Philip5: men nära stan kostar fan multum..
<Philip5> antii: alternativt på fältöversten med alla andra pensionärer ;P
<antii> haha
<antii> sluta
<antii> Philip5: men skiten kostar 1.3,1.5 milj :(...
<Philip5> om du sparar tills du blir pensionär så kanske du kan flytta in i fältöversten :D
<Philip5> jo det är inte gratis att köpa bostad i storstad
<antii> precis
<Philip5> inte så billigt här i uppsala heller
<antii> :P
<antii> Philip5: då har jag 15min till jobbet.
<antii> ganska uppskattat :D
<antii> mitt i stan
<Philip5> köpte min för ett par år sedan
<Philip5> när jobbet vill man ju ha
<antii> Philip5: ja precis :)
<Philip5> eller så köper du något i hässelby och får jobb i farsta :D
<antii> haha
<antii> hade aldrig gjort det :)
<Philip5> du är så kräsen
<antii> japp
<Philip5> antii is such a diva
<antii> jarå
<Philip5> vad ligger högst på listan innanför tullarna då? är det typ söder eller kungsholmen då som gäller?
<Philip5> förutom fältöversten förstås oavsett vart den legat
<antii> mjo
<antii> kungsholmen e najs
<Philip5> du hamnar nog i blåsut eller gubbängen
<antii> hah ne
<antii> :)
<antii> satan så trött man är
<Philip5> du får dra i dig några red bull
<antii> ne
<Philip5> skejta och dra på örat så du piggnar till
<antii> =)
<Philip5> antii: dina polare? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy9zpGvToNU
<antii> ne
<Philip5> jorru
<antii> sluta
<Philip5> känner du dig mobbad?
<antii> trött :(
<Philip5> det är då man ska gå på dig
<itmannen> Konstigt att inte HakanS ryter till nu gällande att hålla sig till kanalens ämne. Selektivt seende. Han väljer sina offer. Missförstå mig rätt. Jag vill bara att alla ska bemötas rättvist. Kasst agerat av OP att bara träda in när vissa skriver offtiopic.
<itmannen> Det är som i verkliga livet. man ska känna "rätt" personer.
<itmannen> Sådana här orättvisor blir jag heligt för-b på
<Philip5> i vilket sammanhang?
<itmannen> Philip5,  vad menar du ?
<Philip5> vart är det där med offtopic
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jisses måste jag förklara det ?
<Philip5> här i kanalen eller på annat ställe?
<itmannen> Här så klart. Vart annars
<Philip5> vet inte vart ni hänger mer
<itmannen> Men nu skriver jag här om detta
<Philip5> fast han är inte op här heller
<itmannen> Om det gällt på något annat ställe hade jag skrivit där
<Philip5> ahapp
<itmannen> Det må så vara. men snabb och klaga på utvalda personer är han
<Philip5> ok
<itmannen> Och du är väl OP ?
<itmannen> Se till att sköta ert uppdrag och sluta med dessa särbehandlingar. Beroende på vilka man "tycks" känna.
<itmannen> Jag har inget emot reglar. men alla ska vara lika inför lagen. Slut
<itmannen> :(
<haffe> Baha vad göra.
<haffe> Jag hittade en laserskrivare idag.
<haffe> Den verkar fungera.
<haffe> Dock har den inte automatisk duplexenhet.
<haffe> Är den värt att spara?
<einand> haffe: beror på
<einand> haffe: är det billig toner till den, annars är det väl inte värt besväret
<itmannen> I går togs EU-domslutet att operatörerna inte tvingas övervaka sina kunder. Det är en tydlig markering att internet ska förbli så fritt som möjligt.
<itmannen> Detta var ett citat
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-26
<spacebug-> coobra_: där?
<propus> ahapp.. mediacenter funkar, check! remote kontrollen funkar, check!.. let's upload som movies :)
<itmannen> Idag gäller det att hålla i hatten när man ska ut.
<itmannen> Svåra beslut att ta så här på morgonen. Ska jag ta en kopp kaffe till innan jag åker ut eller ej ?
<itmannen> När jag kommer hem så ska jag försöka få igång Sparkleshare i på min egen server igen. men har föga hopp om att lyckas.
 * itmannen ska nu åka ut ett tag
<itmannen> Åter i managen
 * [Spooky] gääspar..
<itmannen> är det någon som kan ge mitt ett tips om vad jag ska ange här :ssh-copy-id USER@SERVER
<itmannen> ssh-copy-id itmannen@master
<itmannen> ssh: connect to host master port 22: Connection refused
<cahoot> funkar enkel ssh anslutning?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<cahoot> är sshd igång på master?
<itmannen> :) det vet jag inte heller
<cahoot> nmap kanske kan hjälpa att kolla det
<itmannen> I systemövervakaren så är sh-agnet igång
<itmannen> *ssh
<cahoot> det säger inte så mkt
<itmannen> Herre min skapare vad mycket som kom med nmap
<itmannen> men hur ser jag om SSH är igång ?
<[Spooky]> Är det inte "ps | aux grep sshd" ?
<cahoot> nmap borde lista den
<cahoot> spooky jo om han har tillgång till 'servern'
<itmannen> ps | aux grep sshd: kommandot hittades inte
<cahoot> ps aux | grep ssh
<[Spooky]> Jag som blandar ihop :P
<cahoot> men som sagt -- det förutsätter att kommandot körs på servern
<itmannen> Jag sitter på servern nu
<cahoot> ja i så fall är det ju inget problem
<itmannen> ps | aux grep sshd: kommandot hittades inte
<cahoot> ps aux | grep ssh
<cahoot> eller helt enkelt pgrep ssh
<itmannen> ps aux | grep ssh . Funkade
<cahoot> jo det brukar hjälpa med rätt syntax
<itmannen> Betyder det att SSH är igång ?
<cahoot> vad menade du med att 'det funkade'?
<itmannen> Det kom fram ett helt gäng med info
<itmannen> itmannen  1894  0.0  0.0  12264    16 ?        Ss   Nov24   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<itmannen> itmannen  6880  0.0  0.0  15924   900 pts/3    S+   11:31   0:00 grep --color=auto ssh
<cahoot> ja ingen sshd igång
<itmannen> Hm
<itmannen> Hur startar jag den ?
<cahoot> service sshd stat kanske - jag vet inte hur din distro sköter det
<cahoot> start
<itmannen> Nä det är något annat tydligen
<cahoot> nåväl du har svaret på din ursprungliga fråga
<itmannen> Kannske finns under etc/ini.d
<itmannen> Tack för hjälpen
<itmannen> Detta bör väl innebära att sshd är igång ? 7682  0.0  0.0  49684  2776 ?        Ss   11:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<itmannen> Finns när jag kör : ps aux | grep ssh
<whuffor> yup. Det säger att en process some heter sshd är igång.
<itmannen> Perfekt. itmannen  7801  0.0  0.0  15920   904 pts/0    S+   11:44   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<itmannen> Nu kanske det går bättre med min lokala Sparkleshare
<cahoot> ps aux | grep [s]sh   så listas inte själva grep kommandot
<itmannen> jabba. Nu funka min lokala Sparkleshare (verkar det som iaf)  :)
<itmannen> För att vara säker så lär jag måste ansluta från något annat och kolla
<whuffor> 
<phnom> larsemil: Funkar home och end i din fish?
<kes0> Brandkåren är här o härjar i skolan bröve
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> då har lokaltidningarna där något att skriva en massa om till på måndag då
<kes0> Haha
<kes0> Oj fel kanal
<kes0> Trodde jag va i offtopic :P
<Philip5> hehe, eller it #bröve
<Philip5> i
<kes0> Exakt
<kes0> Kör irssi :P
<realubot> Usch. Sovmorgon.
<kes0> realubot: GÃ¥ o sov igen ;P
<realubot> kes0: Vem ska då vakta dig?
<peyam> tjena allihopa
<peyam> vilket härligt väder
<peyam> sover allaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<andol> peyam: Nej, vi är bara för upptagna med våra datorer för att bry oss om vädret :P
<peyam> andol: nördigt
<kes0> realubot: Gere de här är en linux kanal
<Philip5> nä man kanske skulle packa nvidias senaste drivisar
<haffe> Packa pappas kappsäck?
<Philip5> typ
<propus> vilken fil är de man ändrar vilken dm man vill köra?
<haffe> dm?
<haffe> desktop manager?
<propus> wÖrd
<phnom> propus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm kanske funkar?
<propus> nice tack!
<propus> bänglar med xbmc.. :P
<phnom> propus: "bänglar"? Den har jag aldrig hört förut :P
<propus> hehe
<propus> xbmc-live vill itne dra igång.. ;-/
<[Spooky]> Någon här som håller på något med att kopiera css skyddade dvds?
<cahoot> det skulle man i så fall inte få diskutera här
<[Spooky]> Varför inte?
<[Spooky]> Då antar jag att man inte får diskutera sen ang hur man kopierar sina bluray filmer heller då... Vad får man diskutera här då?
<Screedo> godkväll! Jag installerade precis ubuntu 11.10 64 bitars, jag kör freenx på det, så jag kan köra remote på min laptop, men jag får inte upp unity menyn, någon som har något tips?
<Krawlezt> Någon annan än jag som uppdaterade och fick 3.0.0-13 istället för -12?
<[Spooky]> cahoot: Det löste sig, tack i alla fall.
<Screedo> jag har inga minimera, maximera, stänga knappar heller :D
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har bra info om hur man skriver en buggrapport till Ubuntu?
<realubot> Hur gör man och vad ska man skicka med?
<gusnan> realubot, den här har du säkert redan sett, men: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<realubot> gusnan: Nej. Jag har nog missat den faktiskt. Tackar.
<Screedo> startade om datorn, loggade in lokalt, skulle öppna inställningar och så blev skärmen svart, vad fan är detta för skit. ubuntu 11.10 verkar fasiken så mycket mer buggig än något annat.
<Screedo> men muspekaren snurrar runt när man rör på pekplattan.
<Krawlezt> Tips på spel som fungerar i Ubuntu 11.10?
<Krawlezt> Jag måste underhålla mig med saker..
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Minecraft! :P
<Krawlezt> [Spooky]: Haha, nej tack :) Dock fungerar jag på att spela Age of empires :-)
<Philip5> jag spelar mycket company of heroes via wine :)
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Hehe
<Krawlezt> Ska kika upp det Philip5
<Philip5> inte gratis dock
<Krawlezt> Där sprack det.
<[Spooky]> Jag försöker att hålla mig undan Wine/Windows...
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Gillar du FPS spel?
<Krawlezt> [Spooky]: Självklart :-) Har spelat CS på hyfsat hög nivå innan jag formaterade.
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Ok, vet att det finns en hel del shyssta Open Source native linux spel, googla efter typ: "Free FPS games for Linux"
<Krawlezt> Det ska vara helst offline spel då jag inte har så bra MS.
<Krawlezt> Därför tror jag Age of Empires skulle sitta fint :)
<[Spooky]> Jaha.. Men tror de flesta har med botar i singleplayer med.. ;)
<Krawlezt> Jo exakt.
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Är det öppen källkod nu eller?
<Philip5> company of heroes går att köra som singel player campain
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Mjo men det måste jag köpa, det har jag inte lust till :)
<Philip5> billigt spel
<Philip5> 99 kr
<Krawlezt> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/install-0-ad-age-of-empires-open-source.html
<Krawlezt> Tror det kommer funka, ska testa!
<Krawlezt> Ajdå
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Vi kan testa online sen om du vill? ;)
<Krawlezt> Aha, finns det?
<[Spooky]> Mm stod att de hade stöd för online play...
<Krawlezt> Där löstes alla problem
<Krawlezt> Ska testa
<Krawlezt> Philip5: GÃ¥r det att "mounta" i Ubuntu?
<Krawlezt> d.v.s öppna upp en .iso fil sedan trycka på .exe filen med wine?
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Jag hade ju packat upp iso filen sen kört exe filen...
<Krawlezt> Shit, kommer ta flera år att tanka ner.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: ja det går.            mount -t iso9660 filen.iso /path/to/somewhere -o loop,ro
<Krawlezt>  Aha, tack :)
<Krawlezt> Dock tror jag inte jag kommer orka hämta ner filen, kommer ta 10h för 230mb
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet varför jag inte kan läsa min -sBNC meddelande i irssi? Måste använda xchat för det.
<propus> kan man ladda nvidia drivrutinen istället för "uvesafb" i grub konfigen?
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Vad har du för lina?
<joel135> var finns log-file(n|rna) till gdm?
<Krawlezt> [Spooky]: Mobilt bredband.
<propus> joel135: syslog
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Ohfan, sånt suger...
<Krawlezt> Duger i krig är väl det ända jag kan säga.
<Krawlezt> Sitter bara på irc, webbläsaren och localhost :)
<gusnan> joel135, kolla även /var/log/gdm3/
<[Spooky]> Hehe.. ;)
<joel135> tack :)
<Krawlezt> [Spooky]: http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7324/201111261725151366x768s.png
<Krawlezt> Vad tycks?
<propus> Krawlezt: nice!
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Vilket fint Windows du har! :P
<[Spooky]> Haha! Skojjar lite med dig.. :P
<propus> windows?
<Krawlezt> Tackar :)
<propus> svär inte!
<Krawlezt> Får man säg det här inne? :(
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Men det såg bra ut, jag kör min default orkar inte pilla och mög.. :P
<Krawlezt> Hehe, jag hatade Unity så var tvungen att köra något åt saken :)
<Krawlezt> Har pillat som bara den.
<amelia> godkväll!
<amelia> vilken dag, har hunnit besöka så mycket som fyra datorhallar varav en två gånger.. pust, skönt att vara hemma igen.
<Krawlezt> Hej!
<amelia> hej Krawlezt!
<Krawlezt> 4datorhallar? Du måste vart upp i god tid då =)
<amelia> Krawlezt: nja, det gick rätt snabbt ändå. tror vi var ute i fyra timmar. blev inte så länge i varje.
<propus> http://ubuntuone.com/78MANz4Fb2L6cBu7ZJ3Hfc
<propus> min desk :P
<Krawlezt> amelia: Aha, aja alltid roligt att besöka datorhallar :)
<Krawlezt> Oj propus, grymt fint!
<Richiie> Hallå allihopa, är det någon som vet om det går att autostarta ett program på en specefik workspace ?
<Krawlezt> Dist?
<propus> Krawlezt: Ubuntu 11.10 x64
<Krawlezt> Oj, du har fått det väldigt fint!
<propus> Richiie: jo.. de går..
<gusnan> Richiie, kolla in Devilspie. eller Devilspie2 ;)
<amelia> Krawlezt: vi skulle in med lite grejjer i en hall, sen fick en vi var där med via sin hall, sen drog vi och skuvade upp resten av grejjerna i en annan hall, satte upp grejjer, testade och rev det igen och sen åkte vi till den hallen där jag har min server och bytte en trasig fläkt. sen åkte vi tillbaka till den första och rev ner grejjerna  där och åkte hem. :)
<propus> Krawlezt: tack :)
<Richiie> gusnan: kikar på devilspie nu men får inte till det.
<Krawlezt> Oj, fin dag :) Du var ju Unix admin kom jag på nu så det var en vanlig dag för dig :)
<Richiie> gusnan: programmet jag vill få upp vid start i bakgrunden / annan workspace är Teamviewer
<Richiie> och det är ett lite svår konfigurerat program :) minst sagt eller ja det är mer eller mindre en wrapper Linux varianten
<Krawlezt> Richiie: Teamviwer? Har inte Linux en egen variant?
<Richiie> Krawlezt: Det är en egen variant ja men fortf är det bara en wrapper
<Richiie> vilket gör det väldigt svårt att confa, finns inga man sidor eller så tex
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej.
<amelia> Krawlezt: njä, jag besöker sällan våra datorhallar på jobbet, är mest på fritiden det blir datorhallsspring faktiskt. :)
<Richiie> anyways skulle vilja hitta ett sätt att autostarta det i bakgrunden på
<Richiie> alt starta det på en annan workspace med devilspie så får jag upp fönstret på samma workspace och maximerat fast jag vill ha det minimerat
<amelia> Krawlezt: fast idag lekte vi nätverk och testade en fiffig teori. :)
<PsynoKhi0> hej
<Krawlezt> Hehe :)
<gusnan> Richiie, du använder nåt sånt här http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-start-applications-minimized.html ?
<Richiie> gusnan: exakt
<Richiie> gusnan: precis den också fast application name är då "Teamviewer"
<Richiie> men de vill sig inte som sagt :/ kör inte med grafiska verktyget försöker skapa .ds filen i plan text
<gusnan> Richiie, Är du hundra på att du har rätt "application name"?
<Krawlezt> Vad gör man när man har fått sitt linux så som man vill ha det? :)
<Richiie> gusnan: kan köra pastebin till dig får du se.
<gusnan> Richiie, Ja tack!
<Richiie> gusnan: pastebin.com/Dd1xvqPn
<Richiie> gusnan: så ser den ut nu, vill bara få upp den på workspace 3 men när jag startar TW från min terminal så startas den på workspace 1 liksom
<Philip5> så där ja
<Richiie> gusnan: vad tror du de kan bero på ?
<gusnan> Om du lägger till en rad med endast "debug" först (utan "fnuttar") och kör devilspie -d så ser du alla fönster-titlar - skulle du kunna pastebin'a en sån också?
<ePax> 0_o
<Richiie> gusnan: mm :P jo debug läge är alltid trevlans.
<gusnan> Richiie, Du kanske måste döda den körande devilspie'n du har redan för att det skall funka iofs - jag är osäker...
<Richiie> gusnan: mm nej jag vet inte, kanske är de så att jag måste reloada demonen
<Richiie> men de är synd att dokumentationen tryter på den fronten faktiskt.
<Richiie> gusnan: hmm devilspie verkar va case sensetive kanske de som spökar.
<gusnan> Richiie, Inte alls omöjligt :) kommer inte ihåg nu på rak arm hur det är...
<PsynoKhi0> ni som har koll på mono, vad har hänt med winforms och asp.net monopaket från 2.0 till 4.0?
<PsynoKhi0> hmm nvm... nog bara jag som borde läsa mer om vad dessa versioner innebär
<ePax> Vilket enkelt sätt att bli av med script kiddies om man har phpmyadmin.... :D Bara byta alias så får dom 404 på sina scans :D
<ePax> htaccess med så klart
<Richiie> ok hittade lösningen nu
<Richiie> var lite meck att förstå devilspie utan GUI't men ja om ngn vill ha tips på en devilspie.ds fil så kan jag pasta min
<Richiie> ePax: eller också så skippar man phpmyadmin helt...
<ePax> Richiie: Och drar ut nätverkskabeln till datorn med så blir man 100% säker
<Richiie> ePax: haha Nah det låter lite väl spartanskt :)
<jultomt3n> ho ho ho hur mår du ubuntu, har du varit en dålig människa i år?
<Philip5> är det ubuntutomten som pratar?
<Philip5> btw, den som vill ha nvidias 290.10 drivisar kan hitta dem på min ppa för 11.10 nu
<swecarp> har letat efter någott program för att lysna på web radio någon som har tips på en bra
<MrMind> hej. någon som vet vad det kan vara för fel på datorn den vid uppstart står och tuggar på "loading, please wait..." efter att grub laddat och sen efter 1-2min börjar köra igång alla tjänster och starta? häner ungefär var tredje boot, kör debian squeeze
<MrMind> kan det vara att hårddisken börjar bli dålig?
<Philip5> du kan börja med att kolla loggarna
<Philip5> dmesg till att börja med
<Philip5> se vad som händer under boot och om det är varningar eller felmeddelanden
<MrMind> har kollat där redan, ser inget som jag tycker ser konstigt ut...
<MrMind> men sen vet jag inte riktigt vad man ska leta efter
<MrMind> har också installerat om datorn, samma fel igen
<MrMind> så känns som hårdvarufel
<Philip5> om det är fel på disken så det är i/o som krånglar under boot brukar det stå där
<einand> så
<einand> 100 meter kabel rikare
<gusnan> MrMind, använder du dig av UUID i grub?
<MrMind> Philip5: okej, ska kolla
<MrMind> gusnan: ja, det tror jag det ska vara
<MrMind> hitta detta precis efter att disken laddats in: Error -22 checking image file. sen direkt efter: Resume from disk failed
<MrMind> vet dock inte om det har något med mitt problem att göra
<Philip5> kan det nog ha
<Philip5> den kanske stannar upp där och väntar på att tajma ut
<MrMind> ah kanske, för efter det så kommer: EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<MrMind> så disken mountas precis efteråt
<MrMind> och om den då stannar upp där så
<MrMind> frågan är hur man löser det i så fall
<Philip5> testa om en fsck fixar det
<maxjezy> Philip5, funkar de till mint 12?
<maxjezy> drivisarna
<Philip5> tror inte ordered data mode är något fel utan information
<Philip5> maxjezy: är mint baserat på ubuntu 11.10?
<maxjezy> jag tror det
<Philip5> i så fall borde det väl funka
<maxjezy> ska bota in i linux då
<maxjezy> brb
<norpan> ledsen kille med bara 1 kärna fortfarande :(
<Philip5> stackare
<Philip5> vet inte hur jag skulle klara mig på färre än 4 kärnor :P
<maxjezy> Philip5: guida mig i hur jag uppdaterar drivisarna osv då?
<einand> Som kristen borde man förespråka 84-samhället
<Philip5> maxjezy: vet inte hur det funkar med min ppa på din mint så du kanske kan plocka ner drivisarna manuellt och köra in dem?
<maxjezy> ppa:philip5/extra
<maxjezy> ja la till den
<maxjezy> är det rätt?
<Philip5> ja det är den iaf
<maxjezy> det verka funka fint iaf att lägga till
<maxjezy> vad heter paketet?
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> nvidia-current och nvidia-settings
<Philip5> du behöver en hel reboot efteråt
<norpan> Philip5: jag klarar mig inte :(
<MrMind> Philip5: helt skumt men tror jag löste det, la in acpi=off i grub och har bootat om 4 gånger nu och funkat varje gång
<maxjezy> norpan: fick du ordning på dina kärnor?
<Philip5> norpan: du får lämna cybervärlden helt då och komma tillbaka i en annan framtid
<norpan> maxjezy: nej verkligen inte
<Philip5> MrMind: vad bra
<norpan> MrMind: vad va ditt problem?
<maxjezy> norpan: det är nog för att du kör det där du körde vid installation
<maxjezy> noapci
<maxjezy> eller va de va
<maxjezy> läste om det på nätet och flera tappar sina kärnor så
<norpan> maxjezy: ah precis, men ja kan inte installera utan :O
<Philip5> norpan: vad har du för cpu?
<norpan> Philip5: i7 870
<norpan> p55-ud4 moderkort
<MrMind> Philip5: nu är grejen att den inte stänger av sig riktigt och kan inte köra cpufreq utils så ingen bra lösning egentligen
<Philip5> aha, men den ska ju funka ba
<maxjezy> norpan: kanske dax att testa något annat OS?
<maxjezy> verkar vara kernelfel
<Philip5> norpan: vad kör du för kernel då som inte stödjer flera kärnor??
<norpan> maxjezy: ja kanske det, kanske få ge upp
<norpan> Philip5: jag vet inte, jag bara installerade ubuntu 11.10 så det som följer med
<norpan> :P
<maxjezy> Philip5: det är ganska många som har haft strul med det
<maxjezy> tappar bort kärnorna med den inställningen vid install
<norpan> crap
<Philip5> norpan: skumt. är det något med ditt chipset och dåligt stöd eller?
<norpan> Philip5: jag tror inte det faktiskt jag har inte hittat något om det iaf!
<maxjezy> jag ska boota in nya drivisarna nu
<maxjezy> brb
<norpan> Hittade någon med samma problem annan hårdvara.. hans lösning fungerade inte för mig
<norpan> Men jag måste använda "nolapic" varje gång jag bootar, och tror det är därför jag inte ser flera kärnor
<Philip5> fast det chipsetet är väl ändå inte så sprillans nytt
<Philip5> kanske
<norpan> relativt nytt va? sprillans ny dator iaf :( trodde man hade fått någorlunda bra
<Philip5> enda jag haft problem med vid installation av ubuntu 11.10 var med fakeraiden som envidsades med att visa mina diskar som raid även om jag hade satt dem till annat vanligt
<norpan> pungade ut alldeles för mycket pengar för "skräp" bara för att jag inte är så haj på det
<maxjezy> sådärja
<Philip5> jo men själva p55 är ett chipset som funnits ett tag
<Philip5> maxjezy: funkar bra?
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp
<Philip5> najs :)
<norpan> aha okej Philip5
<maxjezy> Philip5: brukaru lira med wine?
<Philip5> jag lirar company of heroes med wine
<maxjezy> äre skjuta skjuta spel?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> realtidsstrategi
<Philip5> ge order till gubbar i andravärldskrigs miljö och ta över delar av kartor och få resurser för att flytta in mer gubbar med bättre grejer
<Philip5> kan spelas solo eller över nätet
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att överge windows helt
<maxjezy> men ja vill ju ha feta spel
<Philip5> j
<Philip5> o
<norpan> maxjezy: samma här, går dock inte så bra på bara en kärna haha
<PsynoKhi0> överge windows andå
<norpan> har sjujäkla massa spel på windows, spelar dock mest assassins creed
<Philip5> jag bootar windows kanske 1 gång i halvåret
<PsynoKhi0> tillräckligt många som gör det = utvecklare får ju porta sina spel annars inga pengar
<PsynoKhi0> synd att folk är dåliga på att balansera kortsiktig personlig bekvämlighet och långsiktig offentlig nytta :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilken version av nvidias fick du in nu då?
<maxjezy> ska kika
<maxjezy> var ser jag det
<Philip5> i bl a nvidia settings
<Philip5> som du har i menyn
<maxjezy> 290.10
<maxjezy> ska det stämma?
<Philip5> då blev det rätt också
<maxjezy> va dom andra dåliga?
<Philip5> hade du inte kört 11.10 så hade du fått de förra
<maxjezy> kommer cuda grejen funka bättre nu?
<maxjezy> tycker det gick lite surt
<Philip5> vet inte om de jobbat om så mycket med cuda
<maxjezy> ska testa en scen nu
<maxjezy> gjorde vattensimulering tidigare
<maxjezy> så renderade jag med cycles samtidigt
<maxjezy> i windows
<maxjezy> det kraschhha!
<kodein> haffe: hej
<haffe> hEJ kodein
<kodein> hur ,Ã¥s det?
<haffe> Jag har lite ont i höger stortå och lite sus i örat.
<kodein> öroninflammation?
<haffe> Vem är ni?
<kodein> jag är itmannen
<haffe> Har ni kommit för att hämta mig?
<kodein> ja. wget haffe
<haffe> Det sägs att ni är en skicklig nedladdare.
<kodein> hur vet ni det?
<haffe> Det viskas i slott och i koja.
<kodein> ja, jag är sannerligen en skicklig nerladdare
<haffe> Ska vi, ladda ned några filer.
<haffe> Villkoret är att jag får utnyttja bandbredden så länge jag står dig emot.
<kodein> varför vill du ladda ner filer med mig?
 * realubot antecknar att itmannen har hög frånvaro idag.
<norpan> HURRA JAG HAR 8 KÄRNOR ÄTNLIGEN <3
<Zelest> frågan är hur många applikationer som supportar det ;)
<norpan> Zelest: nä, men bättre än 1 kärna? det borde väl avlasta endel?
<Zelest> mjo, men inte nödväntigtvis mer än 2 cores ;)
<norpan> Zelest: ah nej, men den har kört på 1 kärna nu sedan installationen och fick äntligen igång det :P
<Zelest> oh
<Zelest> ja, då är det betydligt bättre med 8 :D
<norpan> eller hur! försökt allt i en vecka eller mer
<norpan> var nära på att ge upp bara
<ePax> ahm
<norpan> maxjezy: Det löste sig till slut!
<ePax> Hur skriver man över med awk om samma text redan existerar i en fil?
<Zelest> om samma text?
<ePax> eller skippar att skriva de tom det redan existerar
 * Zelest förstår inte frågan.
<delhage> exempel?
<norpan> Har dock en liten sak kvar att göra, lyckas få min /media/Ljunggren mountad direkt från start kan man köra något script eller liknande?
<ePax> om nummer 10 existerar i whatever.txt och den hittar en annan nummer 10 i en annan text då ska den inte skriva nåt i whatever.txt
<ePax> OK för att underlätta
<ePax> Den ska inte skriva ip adress till en fil om den redan existerar där
<ePax> om ip adressen redan finns i den filen
<Zelest> cat fil1 fil2 | sort | uniq
<ePax> A juste
<ePax> tack
<delhage> eller sort -u fil1 fil2 ;)
<Zelest> mjo
<delhage> sparar 2 kommandon
<delhage> förstår dock inte wad awk hade med saken att göra?
<Zelest> iom att sort har -u, vad är syftet med uniq egentligen?
<norpan> Ingen som vet hur man mountar en volym direkt från boot? :P
<delhage> uniq skrevs innan sort fick -u
<Zelest> -u lär ju knappast varit något nytt som kommit
<delhage> jo
<Zelest> oh
<Zelest> fair enough
<delhage> uniq kan göra annat också
<Zelest> hade ingen aning om att man kan ange filer till sort dock :D
<Zelest> så där lärde jag mig något också :D
<delhage> uniq -c tex, räknar antalet dupl
<Zelest> ah
<Zelest> skrämmande att lista och sortera ip adresser dock..
<Zelest> sisst jag var i kontakt med det var när jag sysslade med elakheter :P
<delhage> norpan: man fstab
<Zelest> ugh
<Zelest> encodings borde förbjudas
<ePax> Det är inga eöakheter här man pysslar med... Bara nytto saker :D
<Zelest> bra :)
<maxjezy> norpan: cool!
<maxjezy> ska du lira alla feta spel nu?
<Philip5> norpan: har du fått ordning på dina kärnor nu?
<norpan> Philip5: Yess!!
<Philip5> norpan: vad var det för hack du gjorde då din haxxor?
<norpan> Flashade om bios fast jag hade senaste versionen, och vips ploppade dom igång. utan några bootparameters extra alls
<norpan> hah
<norpan> film på fyran gone
<Philip5> najs
<maxjezy> Hopplös och hatad av alla
<maxjezy> titeln på filmen
<maxjezy> passar även in på kungen
<peyam> vad e det för program på sv2
<peyam> briton never never never be slaves
<peyam> om man har 5 lampor parallelkopplade
<peyam> och alla har samma effekt
<peyam> är då den totala effekten 5*varje lampa?
<peyam> orkar inte köra kirchoff och massor annat
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone able to help me, i switched my pc to swedish by mistake and cant switch it back
<Stockholm_Angel> :(
<Stockholm_Angel> and now it wont update/upgrade
<Stockholm_Angel> jag kan inte fåstor stor svenska - jag kan fåstor lit svenska.
 * PsynoKhi0 not sure if serious (¬¬)
<Stockholm_Angel> PsynoKhi0: kan du häjlpa mig?
<Stockholm_Angel> jag absolupt vet inte om ubuntu
<PsynoKhi0> [18:23] --> Stockholm_Angel har gått med i kanalen (~superwoma@c213-89-113-81.bredband.comhem.se).
<PsynoKhi0> [18:24] *** Stockholm_Angel is har nu smeknamnet jultomt3n.
<PsynoKhi0> [18:29] <jultomt3n> ho ho ho hur mår du ubuntu, har du varit en dålig människa i år?
<Stockholm_Angel> åh ja, så?
<Stockholm_Angel> umm sorry?
<Stockholm_Angel> jag bo i stockholm
<Stockholm_Angel> och studiera svenska
<PsynoKhi0> eller så är du desperat uttråkad en lördag kväll ;)
<Stockholm_Angel> jag är i en relationship, en lesbisk relationship
<Stockholm_Angel> så nej
<PsynoKhi0> grattis
<norpan> man är aldrig uttråkad en lördagkväll om man är i en lesbisk relation.
<Stockholm_Angel> uttråkad - på engelska ? umm....
<Philip5> bored
<PsynoKhi0> alltså...
<norpan> borrowed
<Stockholm_Angel> ahh i didnt misundersand
<PsynoKhi0> är det bara jag som tycker det där är ett skämt?
<norpan> Miss Undersand, fine young lady!
<PsynoKhi0> norpan: borrowed = utlånad/t
<Stockholm_Angel> i need to upgrade
<norpan> PsynoKhi0: dah
<Stockholm_Angel> can someone help?
<norpan> hur i helvete hittade hon hit ens
<PsynoKhi0> norpan: och hur lyckades "hon" byta smeknam till "jultomt3n" och skriva "ho ho ho hur mår du ubuntu, har du varit en dålig människa i år" om svenska är ett så pass stort problem?
<norpan> eller hur
<PsynoKhi0> trololololololo
<PsynoKhi0> men men... kan vara roligt
<norpan> men detta trollet vart inte så roligt
<Stockholm_Angel> sorry
<Stockholm_Angel> i am not a troll
<PsynoKhi0> plus "can anyone help" är mer korrekt
<norpan> reklamfilm över
<norpan> böh
<Stockholm_Angel> i was making xmas cookies with the kids... so was thinking of jultomten
<Stockholm_Angel> it was immature of me
<Stockholm_Angel> sorry
<PsynoKhi0> with the kids, in your lesbian relationship...
<PsynoKhi0> självklart tänker man på jultomten då
<Stockholm_Angel> yes, perhaps i have kids, or perhaps they are a friends
<PsynoKhi0> a friend's*
 * PsynoKhi0 is a grammar nazi
<Stockholm_Angel> godwins law
<PsynoKhi0> men det är den minst bekymmersamma av mina dåliga sidor
<PsynoKhi0> nothing to do with godwin's law
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<Stockholm_Angel> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_lag - du kompare du selv till en natzi
<PsynoKhi0> ok nu vet jag... du är Henrik Schyffert, anno 2006!
<PsynoKhi0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aLSqalUG4I
<einand> jag överväger att byta plats på min andra skärm, och ha den ovanför i stället för brevid
<einand> någon annan som har en åsikt om det?
<PsynoKhi0> vad i helvete har de stoppat i pepparkarkorna i år?
<PsynoKhi0> erm kakorna*
<Stockholm_Angel> i have to switch to utf8
<Stockholm_Angel> brb
<PsynoKhi0> einand: skulle gissa att från en ergonomisynvinkel är det bättre att ha skärmorna brevid varandra
<PsynoKhi0> hah... duktigt ordlek där med... det får du på köpet
<einand> PsynoKhi0: tror inte jag på därimot
<einand> jag sätter den ju bara precis ovanför
<PsynoKhi0> optimalt skall blicken vara i det horisontella planet eller peka högst 30 grader neråt om jag minns rätt
<PsynoKhi0> då räknar man att huvudet följer med alltså
<norpan> jag ger upp
<norpan> hejdå puss
<einand> gösses, varför har jag aldrig haft skärmen ovanför tidigare
<delhage> jösses*
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet varför mina filmer inte vill visas i Ubuntu?
<Krawlezt> Stoppar in dom som vanligt i datorn dock visas dom inte.
<Philip5> dvd?
<Krawlezt> yeah
<Philip5> du behöver nog installera libdvdcss2
<Krawlezt> Paketet libdvdcss2 är inte tillgängligt, men ett annat paket hänvisar till det.
<Krawlezt> o.s.v
<Philip5> umm
<Krawlezt> E: Paketet "libdvdcss2" har ingen installationskandidat
<Krawlezt> Stod längst ner
<Philip5> det finns inte med officiellt
<Philip5> tror det kan installeras manuellt med via libdvdread4 eller från t ex medibuntus repo
<Krawlezt> Hur löser jag problemet är frågan? :)
<Philip5> som jag skrev
<Krawlezt> x_link: 00:00 dansen?
<Krawlezt> Jag hade redan livdvdread4
<Philip5> ja och i det finns det ett script som kan installera css
<Philip5> eller så installerar du paket från t ex medibuntus repo
<maxjezy> någon här som har PayPal, amazonpayments eller google checkout som kan ge mig en krona?
<PsynoKhi0> humble bundle?
<maxjezy> japp
<PsynoKhi0> paypal kräver inget konto
<maxjezy> kan ja betala via internetbanken menar du?
<PsynoKhi0> och var inte girig nu!
<PsynoKhi0> erm snål menar jag
<maxjezy> jag skulle nog betala en krona först
<PsynoKhi0> ja
<maxjezy> gillar jag spelen
<maxjezy> så kan ja köpa en till kopia
<maxjezy> palla betala för tråkiga spel
<PsynoKhi0> du kangöra engångsbetalningar med bankkort
<PsynoKhi0> jag visste inte det och missade första bundle pga det
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Jag håller på att fixa det nu, tack för hjälpen :)
<maxjezy> PsynoKhi0: hur gör man engångsbetalning och vilka kort funkar?
<maxjezy> jag kör maestro
<PsynoKhi0> välj PayPal bara
<PsynoKhi0> sen får du en sida med formuläret
<PsynoKhi0> du behöver iofs inte köpa en till kopia senare, det går bra att höja ditt bud efter köpet
<maxjezy> synd att inte internetbanken är mer aktiv mot nätet
<maxjezy> hade ju varit smidigast
<maxjezy> 3.77 kräver dom för spelen ja vill ha
<maxjezy> skitsamma då
<maxjezy> inte fan betalar man det för spel man inte vet är bra
<PsynoKhi0> erm
<Krawlezt> +1
<Krawlezt> Vad för spel hade du tänkt dig?
<PsynoKhi0> gillar du strategispel?
<maxjezy> Aquaria verkar nice
<maxjezy> i bundle kittet
<PsynoKhi0> men asså
<Krawlezt> Tips: Age Of Empires och Sims faktiskt :)
<Krawlezt> Sen finns det något spel där man har ett eget nöjesfält, rollercoster eller vad det heter-
<maxjezy> drar ner War Inc. Battlezone nu
<maxjezy> i steam
<Krawlezt> Aldrig hört talas om.
<Krawlezt> Spela Sc2,HoN,LoL,Dota,CS eller WoW.
<Krawlezt> Det är dom vanligaste.
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Har installerat den nu. Det fungerar fortfarandeinte + min dvd enhet syns inte längre.
<PsynoKhi0> maxjezy: $3.77 är ändå billigare än om du skulle köpa Aquaria för sig
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som vet om SAOL/SAOB kostar som App till Anddoid/iPhone?
<maxjezy> well, är spelet dåligt är det waste
<realubot> *Android
<realubot> Appen är gratis men kostar databasen med ord något?
<einand> realubot: beror på hur du använder det
<einand> offline måste du köpa en licens, men för online uppslagningar är det inga problem
<realubot> einand: Var hittar man information om licens?
<realubot> Jag ser inget på svenskaakademien.se/appar
<einand> det förhandlar du dig fram
<PsynoKhi0> maxjezy: "Darwinia, Aquaria, and Crayon Physics Deluxe are year-on-year, Seumas McNally Grand Prize winners at the Independent Games Festival, representing the very best in distinctive, engaging gameplay."
<realubot> einand: Förhandlar mig fram?
<realubot> einand: Appen ska ju ladda ner en databas. Kostar det?
<realubot> "Det innebär att alla språkälskare kan ha Akademiens ordlista i sina mobiler, oavsett om man har en Iphone eller Androidtelefon. Appen är gratis och innehåller bland annat 125 000 ord med anvisningar hur de stavas, uttalas och böjs, en felstavningsfunktion samt en så kallad korsordshjälp som gör det möjligt att hitta ord som innehåller vissa kombinationer av bokstäver."
<Krawlezt> Rebootade och det fungerar fortfarande inte..
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Tips?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad är problemet?
<Krawlezt> Igår var det 5år sedan denna kanal skapades.
<realubot> einand: Du blandar inte ihop Svenska Akademien med Nationalencyklopedien nu?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<einand> realubot: nej
<einand> jag har läst en hel del dokument när wordfrued förhandlade med Svenska akademin
<realubot> einand: Jo. Men jag läser inget om att Svenska Akademiens app till Andoroid skulle kosta pengar att använda?
<realubot> Appen + datnasen med ord.
<realubot> *databasen
<einand> realubot: aha, deras egna app är gratis
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-27
<realubot> einand: Ja. Den kom i dagarna.
<spacebug-> nu då?
<realubot> spacebug-: Va?
<spacebug-> ja, vad ska man hitta på nu?
<coobra> hero !!!
<spacebug-> hej coobra ! ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha. Du menar så.
<XtaAm> Någon ubuntu fantast som kan hjälpa mig? :P
<Philip5> XtaAm: om du frågar frågan så kanske någon kan om de vet
<XtaAm> Jag pillade lite i filen lightdm.conf för jag ville göra så xbmc startas automatiskt
<XtaAm> men så gjorde det inte de så ville jag ändra tillbaka och nu funkar inte mitt rootpassword längre
<XtaAm> är det bra för jag ändrade user-session till XBMC
<realubot> einand: 24 november 2011 släppte Svenska Akademien en SOAB-App till iFån och Android.
<einand> ja?
<einand> vad är problemet?
<realubot> einand: SÃ¥ nu vet du det.
<realubot> Den kostar inget som du sa.
<XtaAm> följde denna posten http://forum.xbmc.org/showpost.php?p=920520&postcount=5
<einand> realubot: :)
<realubot> 00:20 < einand> realubot: beror på hur du använder det
<realubot> 00:21 < einand> offline måste du köpa en licens, men för online uppslagningar är det inga problem
<einand> realubot: har du en android telefon numera?
<realubot> einand: Nej.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Det är inte jag som ska ha appen.
<realubot> för jag har ingen Android/iFån-telefon.
<einand> bara undra
<einand> varför köper du ingen?
<realubot> Jag har inte råd.
<einand> Du kan få en väldigt bra för 990kr
<realubot> Plus att jag inte har ett behov av det direkt heller.
<CasperN> pratas det xbmc här?
<realubot> Jag skapar ett behov i.s.f. för jag har inget nu direkt.
<einand> realubot: börjar känna lite samma grej
<XtaAm> CasperN: Jag har problem med det xD
<einand> funderar på att ersätta min telefon med någon form av platta i stället nu när det kommer en vettig 4g grej
<einand> jag skulle vilja ha typ en android platta som går att ringa ifrån
<CasperN> eller nvm, orkar fan inte med det
<CasperN> ikväll
<realubot> einand: Ja. :)
<realubot> Faktiskt.
<einand> så ett BT headsett till den, så man inte behöver hala fram den för att svara
<realubot> Det hade nästan varit bättre än en telefon.
<realubot> einand: ja
<realubot> Det låter inte så dumt.
<einand> så, i praktiken en mobiltelefon på typ 9-11"
<realubot> Jo. Det krävs väl bara 3d stöd egentligen?
<einand> japp
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> och vikten skiter jag i, kan mycket väl få stoppa in 0.5Kg batteri så det håller i 1-2 dagar
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Det kommer fungera dock är det inte min dag idag så allting har gått åt helvette!
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> men nu är det slut för idag för mig
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet hur man kollar trafik på sitt nätverk?
<antii> Krawlezt: Mer specifikt?
<antii> Vad vill du kolla :P?
<Krawlezt> antii: Är ganska säker på att någon tankar och jag kommer inte in på routern så tänkte kolla lite i nätverket (All trafik som går ut o in genom routern)
<antii> Testa wireshark :-)
<Krawlezt> Well, det gillar inte mig :)
<Krawlezt> FÃ¥r inga captures.
<Krawlezt> Tänkte om det fanns något lättare sätt
<Krawlezt> 20mb kommer ta runt 10h för mig nu att tanka
<Krawlezt> 52kb kommer ta 20min för mig, tankar i 6-1500b/s
<itmannen> Goood mooooorning internet och dess ärovördiga besökare.
<[Spooky]> itmannen: God morgon unge man!
<itmannen> :) Unge man ? Behöver du låna pengar ?
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Nope, men kan vara snäll för det.. ;)
<itmannen> Jo det har du helt rätt i.
 * itmannen försöker vakna
 * [Spooky] bjuder itmannen på en kopp kaffe..
<itmannen> Jag är minst sagt förbryllad. Nu har jag provat att install i min laptop kanske 20 ggr med olika OS. Och det enda som går att install är Scientific Linux
<itmannen> Tackar
<[Spooky]> Vill inte Ubuntu 11.10?
<itmannen> Nä inga ubuntu
<itmannen> Och inga andra heller för den delen
<[Spooky]> Knepigt... Vad är det för maskin?
<itmannen> Visst är det märkligt
<itmannen> Jag har kört ubuntu på den förr utan problem. Det är en Amilo 7640W
<[Spooky]> Testat Linux Mint?
<itmannen> Som sagt. Jag tror jag har provat dom flesta vanliga OS
<itmannen> Och ett par ovanliga :)
<[Spooky]> Hehe, men Scientific Linux är väl ok?
<itmannen> Jo förvisso. men jag är tjurig av naturen
<[Spooky]> ;)
<itmannen> Men jag ska låta det bero ett tag nu och köra SL på den
<itmannen> För övrigt kan jag tala om att plattan jag köpte (DMTECH) är bara skräp.
<[Spooky]> Hehe ok, får man fråga hur länge du har pillat med Linux?
<itmannen> Jag tror jag började för 6 år sen med knoppix.
<itmannen> men jag kan fortfarande inget :)
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Hehe ok..
<[Spooky]> Jag vet inte hur länge jag har pillat, har pillat en hel del med FreeBSD med och hoppat mellan Linux & Windows... Mer nu på senare tid jag bojkottat Windows...
 * itmannen ska träffa biskopen idag
 * haffe förvanldar itmannen till en sten.
<itmannen> Tyvärr så slipper jag inte ifrån windows helt. Brukar hjälpa folk en del med sina win
<itmannen> :D
<[Spooky]> Samma här mycket Windows på jobbet...
<itmannen> verkar vara mest linuxfolk som får äran att hjälpa till när det krisar.
<itmannen> Ska jag framför någon åt er till biskopen idag ?
<[Spooky]> Det är lugnt jag klarar mig bra utan.. :P
<itmannen> Nu ska jag bekläda min ljuvliga kropp och ge mig ut på samhället.
<itmannen> >> Gone
<coobra> kaffe !!!
<MrMind> hej. någon som vet ifall det är något fel på disken på om den inte har samma "Last mount time:" och "Last write time:"? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/750405/
<cahoot> är det helt osannolikt att du skrivit/sparat ner något till disken sed 21/11?
<cahoot> s/att du/att du inte/
<MrMind> hehe, grejen va ett en kille på debians forum sa att det kunde vara något konstigt, sen kolla ja på servern och då va last mount time och last write time exakt samma
<MrMind> så blev lite fundersam bara
<cahoot> om det är en disk som innehåller t ex bara mediafiler och du inte lagt till ngt nytt så har jag svårt att se att det skulle vara ngt konstigt - för den är väl inte monterad ro?
<MrMind> eller tror ja missuppfattade dig lite, är på min stationära som jag använder dagligen
<DanielSenat> Jag har två textdokument ett .doc och ett .abw utan att tänka öppnade jag .doc och sparade som .abw. Nu var det så att jag gjort ett stort arbete häromdagen i .abw ( det är samma arbete) men det försvann ju nu. Kan jag återställa det?
<MrMind> system disken
<cahoot> hmm om /var finns på den disken borde ju loggarna vara uppdaterade
<MrMind> jo, precis. ganska säker på att jag skrivit annat på den också
<MrMind> men enligt smartctl och gnome smarttool så mår disken bra och inga dåliga sectorer
<MrMind> sektorer*
<DanielSenat> Går det att vrida tillbaka klockan på nåt sätt? Så att jag inte blir av med det jag skrivit?
<cahoot> ja i så fall är det anmärkningvärt - men jag tror inte det är ett symtom på defekt disk
<MrMind> får hoppas på det. men kan acpi påverka disken på något sätt?
<cahoot> nu blev det för svårt
<cahoot> DanielSenat, det tråkiga svaret är väl restore från backup
<MrMind> för hela grejen med att jag börja felsöka var att datorn hängde sig efter grub och stog och ladda 1-2min innan den starta, trodde det va disken då men så frt jag la till acpi=off i grub så startar den normalt
<DanielSenat> Hur gör jag det?
<DanielSenat> Komplicerat?
<cahoot> DanielSenat, har du backup?
<DanielSenat> Vet inte. faktiskt
<cahoot> då har du nog inte det
<DanielSenat> Det ante mig!
<DanielSenat> Fy vad tråkigt
<DanielSenat> Men men, det är bara att göra om
<cahoot> men abiword 'borde' väl göra tempfiler
<DanielSenat> Ja kanske det?
<cahoot> ls -la (i rätt dir) borde lista potentiella kandidater
<DanielSenat> Var hittar man dem isåfall?
<DanielSenat> "Saves cannot be undone, so you should be a little cautious" står det på abisource..
<DanielSenat> Vad trist
<cahoot> men en ev tempfile borde finnas kvar i alla fall
<Philip5> Squarism: blev du ledsen nu?
<Squarism> vad?
<Philip5> nu när de ställt in adventsfyrverkeriet
<Philip5> har du inte väntat hela veckan på det??!! ;)
<Squarism> ojoj.. ja, de ju tragiskt
<Philip5> hehe
<Squarism> jag såg nog förra el förrförra
<Squarism> abba kompat
<Philip5> jo jag har faktiskt sett ett par av dem. de är ju ändå rätt påkostat för man säga
<Squarism> ja, de va ballt
<Philip5> ja rättså
<Squarism> men jag är nog i allmänhet inte så förtjust i fyverkerier
<Squarism> blev nog mätt efter många år "vattenfestival"
<Philip5> var visst brandmyndigheten som stoppade det idag för att de tycker det blåser för mycket
<Philip5> ja men där var det ju mest kitsch
<Squarism> jag ser det o så tänker jag "dehär skulle man kunna gära bättre i en dator"
<Philip5> hehe
<Squarism> allt som gör anspråk på att va organiserat men ändå inte lyckas åker på samma dom
<Squarism> typ dåligt synkad dans
<hume> hello.... nån som vet var jag ändrar systemtypsnitt i nya 11.10 unity?
<Philip5> jag vet hur man ändrar det i kde men det hjälper dig nog inte så mycket
<hume> :)
<hume> där hittar jag det också.... men det är borttaget från Utseende i Unity....
<Philip5> kanske är en sådan grej som unity tycker att du inte ska behöva ändra själv utan de bestämmer åt dig?!?! :O
<hume> mm..... och i så fall...
<Philip5> lite så som apple kör med... vi bestämmer åt dig så du slipper bry dig
<hume> apple-logiken?
<hume> just det
<hume> :)
<hume> och....varför använder jag inte apple...?
<lag^> :o
<Philip5> inte jag heller... och inte heller unity :)
<hume> skulle köra kde om jag kunde får högerklick att funka där, som två fingrar på touchpaden....
<hume> ah....kolla här: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68344/where-are-theme-customizations-in-11-10
<hume> "advance settings" för att ändra font...nä....
<Philip5> borde ju gå att fixa även om jag inte har klurat på det i kde eftersom jag inte har touchpad
<Philip5> funktionen borde ligga i Xorg kan man tycka och den använder ju båda
<Philip5> hume: verkar ju vara något sånt här: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=273002
<hume> Philip5, yes, går säkert, har inte nått dit än bara, det är  nåt speciellt med den här Samsung 90X3A, höger musklick t ex funkar i win meninte alls i linux, men i gnome funkar två fingrar touch som högerklick
<Philip5> hume: en bit ner på den här sidan: http://www.numango.com/4075_configure-touchpad.html
<hume> yes, verkar matnyttigt
<hume> den med
<Philip5> hume: man ska visst installera paketet kde-config-touchpad om man inte har det för att kunna konfiga den
<Philip5> google är din vän ;)
<hume> well..... jag är inte så säker på det idag
<hume> är upptagen med en android-tablet, som INTE kan connecta till google.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> illa i så fall
<hume> och tydligen är det flera i skandinavien med just min tablet som har det problemet i honeycomb...... :(
<Philip5> usch då
<hume> yes... stark känsla av att slå huvudet i en vägg. vad ska man med android om man inte kan använda market...
<hume> så jag är inte så glad över google just nu
<Philip5> har ingen tablett men androidlur som funkar bra
<Philip5> har du någon ovanlig tablet som inte har stöd på market?
<hume> det här är en skön sak, notion ink adam, men den kräver mycket handpålägning och omsorg
<hume> och tydligen vill inte google vara med på det just nu
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> fast nu ska jag iväg och göra nytta. slut på kaffe hemma...
<hume> ajaj det är ännu värre
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> ciao
<hume> ciao
<antii> ciao
<ePax> Vah niceee :D Ett litet script som läser apaches log och addar rumänska skript kiddies ip nummer till hosts.deny :) Inte så att dom är många men ibland dyker deras botar upp
<antii> ePax: annars fungerar fail2ban bra med :)
<ePax> Den har jag med :D Men tycker att det här är en aning smidigare då den regerar på vissa scanners och visa sök sidor som dom försöker exploatera
<ePax> som typ phpmyadmin
<antii> :o)
<ePax> Rätta mig om jag har fel. Crontab som ska köra en fil 23:59:49 = 59 23 * * * sleep 59; sh whatever.sh
<ePax> jag menar 23:59:59
<ePax> Is this the crontab to run fil at 23:59:59 = 59 23 * * * sleep 59; sh whatever.sh
<ePax> file*
<ePax> ups fel kanal :D
<realubot> maxjezy: Fördelen med Wacom i Windows kontra. Ubuntu?
<realubot> ritplattan
<Krawlezt> Oh nej, det första jag ser när jag kommer in är "Windows"..
<phibxr> Krawlezt, vi har bytt inriktning.
<Krawlezt> Haha, #Windows-se - Allt om Windows och dess jävluskap!
<maxjezy> realubot: den fungerar som penna där
<maxjezy> så man kan skriva text
<maxjezy> vilket den inte gör i linux
<amelia> ePax: det är rätt förutom om du vill köra den 49 får du köra med sleep 49 och inte 59.
<Krawlezt> Nu är inte Philip kvar men ni kanske kan hjälpa mig.
<Krawlezt> Har installerat libdvdcss2 och massor utav andra saker dock fungerar inte min DVD spelare.
<Krawlezt> När jag tvingar den och väljer att den ska öppna som film så står det att jag inte har rättigheter.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men att rita då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Illustrationer?
<ePax> amelia: Jag skrev fel det skulle vara 59 istället för 49
<amelia> ePax: ah, men då är det rätt. :)
<ePax> dankeshun :D
<Krawlezt> [Spooky]: Ska tanka ner AoE2 nu och se om det fungerar :)
<Krawlezt> Kommer leva lycklig i alla mina dar om det funkar.
<maxjezy> realubot: typ samma antar jag
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok.
<Krawlezt> Oh, nej. Nu har jag troligen ställt till det.
<Krawlezt> Jag valde att DVD enheten skulle alltid öppnas med VLC media player, nu öppnas Dator/Hem och alla "platser" med VLC.
<Nafallo> oh god...
<Nafallo> min takeaway site tyckte jag skulle testa "Galaxy Chicken"
 * Nafallo skriker rakt ut *
<phnom> Nafallo: Var det så gott? :D
<Nafallo> ingen aning.
<Nafallo> jag tanker inte testa nagot stalle med det namnet :-P
<Nafallo> jag lutar mer at Noodle St. ;-)
<Nafallo> bara hoppas de lar sig leverera snabbare snart.
 * Nafallo dreglar *
<phnom> =)
<norpan> hur..mycket fps får ni i glxgears? :P
<norpan> utan vsync då
<coobra> hmms
<norpan> vill bara se om jag har någorlunda normalt eller riktigt dåligt
<maxjezy> 66389 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13277.693 FPS
<maxjezy> 75380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 15075.951 FPS
<maxjezy> 85119 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17023.611 FPS
<norpan> maxjezy: 13tusen?
<maxjezy> verkar så
<Nafallo> ankrullar med hoi sin sas, krispigt sjogras, singapore nudlar och honeycomb glass...
<norpan> 23758 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4751.514 FPS
<Nafallo> *DREGEL*
<norpan> maxjezy: vad har du för grafikkort?
<maxjezy> 550 TI
<Philip5> fast glxgears är ett rätt dåligt verktyg för benchmarks
<ePax> ehm
<norpan> Philip5: ah läste precis det också. men jag borde ändå få mer än dig iofs
<norpan> mer än maxjezy*
<maxjezy> vad får du Philip5
<Philip5> strax under 10000
<norpan> Dock så kanske inte SLI stöds i ubuntu så kan vara därför
<maxjezy> 84956 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16991.184 FPS
<Philip5> inte så konstigt eftersom jag har ett gts250
<norpan> Philip5: :O hah, och jag får sämre än dig? jag har TVÅ gtx460
<Philip5> kolla här istället för benchmarks och de tester de har för opengl: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<norpan> ait
<norpan> Philip5: stable eller?
<Philip5> beror på vad man vill jämföra sig med
<Philip5> skillnaden brukar vara vilka versioner av testprogram som ingår och lite parametrar. ganska avgörande om man sedan ska jämföra med andra
<norpan> Philip5: vad det du som hade annorlunda drivrutiner?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<Philip5> jag har senaste drivisarna från nvidia som paket på min ppa
<norpan> Finns det någon information att läsa om den versionen? jag vet inte vilken version jag har installerad ens
<Philip5> nvidia brukar bara skriva vad som är nytt från föregående version så har man hopp på flera versioner får man läsa om varje
<Philip5> finns på deras sajt
<norpan> hur ser man vilken version som är instlalerad
<norpan> installerad*
<norpan> nvm jag har 280.13
<Philip5> om du öppnar nvidia-settings står det där. eller så får du kolla i din pakethanterar
<norpan> jepp tack
<Philip5> 290.10 finns på min ppa
<Philip5> senaste stable
<norpan> oh! :D
<norpan> Philip5: som att installera vilket paket som helst från din ppa?
<norpan> är det 64bits?
<Philip5> ja och det är för både i386 och amd64
<Philip5> finns för både
<norpan> hur installerar jag amd64 från din ppa?
<[Spooky]> Krawlezt: Sånt får du inte prata om här, de är känsliga emot sånt.
<norpan> hittade på nvidias hemsida men det var en .run fil och jag har ingen aning om vad jag ska göra
<Philip5> om du kör ppa så väljer den själv rätt version
<norpan> aha!
<norpan> hur går jag till väga? :S
<Philip5> kör man manuellt med nvidias .run-fil så kan man få lite problem och ubuntu vet inte att man har dem installerade och lite strul vid kerneluppdateringar
<Krawlezt> Hur mountar man en .iso fil till ett spel?
<Philip5> norpan: du får fråga maxjezy så han får sprida sin visdom
<norpan> Philip5: tack =)
<norpan> maxjezy!!!
 * itmannen känner sig helt utslagen efter en hel dag ute i verkliga livet
<Philip5> Krawlezt: mount -o loop /path/to/file.ise /path/to/mount/point
<Philip5> file.iso
<norpan> skulle man inte bara kunna högerklicka på den?
<itmannen> Eller högerklicka på filen och välj" Arkivmonterare"
<Philip5> kan man också göra om man har en sådan funktion
<Philip5> norpan: adressen till info om min ppa finns i topic här också
<Krawlezt> Det hade jag.:)
<Krawlezt> Dum jag är.
 * Nafallo antar att Philip5s KDE inte har en sadan funktion ;-)
<phnom> Philip5 kör KDE, finns inte såna häftiga grejer där ;)
<Philip5> norpan: tänkte bara att maxjezy skulle få göra lite nytta för han gjorde det igår
<norpan> Philip5: jag vet dock inte vad paketet heter
<Philip5> phnom: klart det finns. trodde bara inte ni gnomare hade sånt :P
<Philip5> norpan: nvidia-current
<norpan> ah tack
<Philip5> norpan: och nvidia-settings
<Nafallo> !info apt
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
 * Nafallo slar pa jpds
<norpan> sudo apt-add ppa:launchpad.net~philip5?
<Philip5> nope
<norpan> oj
<Nafallo> det ar vid sadana har tillfallen det skulle vara praktiskt att dela lagenhet med jpds...
<Krawlezt> Herregud, har wine alltid vart så här dåligt?
<antii> wine är bra
<coobra> ghhha
<norpan> Philip5: hittar ändå inte rätt adress till dig haha
<Krawlezt> Värdelöst
<itmannen> Nä det har varit sämre
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: beror oftast pa hur mycket man ar beredd att betala.
<coobra> någon som har  : WB live player här ?
<Nafallo> ah! inte den sortens vin...
<Nafallo> doh
<Philip5> norpan: och så försvinner maxjezy bara så där så du inte vet hur du ska göra?!
<norpan> Philip5: eller huyuur
<norpan> Philip5: ppa:philip5/extra ?
<Philip5> ja
<Krawlezt> Jag måste tydligen konfiguera och hålla på med Grafiken/ljudet för att kunna Spela Age Of Empires som är från 2007.
<antii> Spelar gör man i Windows!
<Nafallo> spelar gor man pa Android!
<Krawlezt> Något roligt måste man ha i Linux också :)
<antii> Krawlezt: räcker inte cowsay?
<norpan> SKIT
<Nafallo> det finns spel att kopa till linux :-)
<Krawlezt> antii: Haha :)
 * Nafallo har kopt ett par
<Krawlezt> Jag måste ha något att göra i Linux.
 * antii säljer åäö till Nafallo 
 * Nafallo vagrar betala antii for nagot som ar tre tangenttryck bort.
 * antii slaps Nafallo with a large trout.
<norpan> Philip5: hur vet jag att den installerar från dig när jag kör "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" då?
<Nafallo> antii: svenska tack! ;-)
<Krawlezt> Off topic på båda er :)
 * antii slår Nafallo med en stor gädda.
<norpan> shit
<Nafallo> antii: battre :-)
<Zambezi> antii: Nafallo försöker bara vara cool för att han bor i London, precis som han skryter om sin bandbredd så man får ont i ögonen.
<antii> Zambezi: Vet
<Nafallo> nej. jag ar lat. det har ingenting med att vara cool att gora :-)
<Krawlezt> Age Of Empires 1 here we come
<maja> Hej kan någon hjälpa mig med instalation av Ubuntu 11,10
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: ses om nagra dagar da ;-)
<norpan> nu säger den att jag har senaste installerat redan?
<Nafallo> !ask | maja
<ubot2> maja: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Nafallo> :-)
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Icke! Det var någon som tankade igår och det tar bara 30minuter nu :)
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: ehrm. jag syftade pa hur langa jag satt vid datorn nar jag installerade det nar det kom :-P
<Nafallo> addiction++
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Sånt ska du inte säga :(
<itmannen> maja,  Tryck in skivan och välj att köre eller installera
<maja> jag har en cd med ubuntu 11,10 när jag har paserat tidszon får jag felmedelande instalationsprogrammet har kraschat
<Nafallo> o_O
<Krawlezt> maja: Tanka hem den version utav ubuntu du vill ha, bränn den till en skiva, stoppa in skivan i datorn, starta om datorn, välj installera direkt och följ anvisningar!
<Nafallo> ouch
<Nafallo> maja: du kan testa att skivan ar hel i forsta menyn du far upp... kan vara vart att gora later det som.
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Det var 10år sedan det kom så jag hoppas det är lätt att installera :)
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: *shrugs* det var latt i Windows 98 :-P
<Nafallo> och jag tror det ar mer.
<itmannen> maja, PÃ¥ den igen
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: jag korde linux heltid for 10 ar sedan, sa det maste vara mer... :-)
<Nafallo> herregud.
<Krawlezt> Well, det är bara en installations fil sen får vi se vart det leder.
<Nafallo> jag hade inte tankt pa det innan.
<Nafallo> O_O
<Krawlezt> Jag testade Linux för 2år sedan dock har jag bara använt det aktivt i 1,5år nu :)
<Nafallo> hhmm
<itmannen> maja,  Det kan bero på 2 orsaker. Fel på din skiva eller något galet med din hårdvara
<Nafallo> jag maste ha kort debian... och druckit ol i skolan :-P
<Krawlezt> :)
<Nafallo> jag och en kompis lurade var datalarare att man var tvungen att dricka ol nar man installerade linux :-)
<Krawlezt> Vänta, om jag fortsätter så här och tills jag dör kommer jag ha använt Linux i 50år!
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Tekniskt sätt stämmer det ;)
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: sa du vet nar du dor?
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Jag tänkte om jag dör när jag är 64år.
<Nafallo> wow
<Krawlezt> Jag tänkte dö när jag är 64år*
<Krawlezt> Verkar lite lagom.
<maja> <itmanen>tack för hjälpen men det hjälpte inte, hur kollar jag upp detta
<Nafallo> sjalv hade jag tankt bli 100+ :-)
<Krawlezt> Old school ;)
<Nafallo> baserat pa hur lange gammal slakt levt etc... :-)
<Krawlezt> maja: Testa kör om installationen? Om det inte fungerar kan det vara din skiva som inte vill sig.
<norpan> Philip5:  jag lyckas inte få det att fungera
<norpan> efter installation har jag fortfarande 280.13
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Det kan inte vara roligt att vara 100+, tror runt 70-80år är lagom.
<maja> jag har försökt köra den flera gånger det blir lika hela tiden
<Krawlezt> Byt skiva.
<cahoot> sällan någon tycker han/hon levt lagom länge
<itmannen> maja Äre det en 64-bitars eller 32-bitars dator du har ?
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Vad är det för lina du sitter på i London?
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: beror pa var jag ar.
<Krawlezt> Där du är nu?
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: jag skulle gissa pa 1Mbps/768Kbps[C[C[C[C
<maja> 32 bitars
<Philip5> norpan: då har du inte gjort rätt
<Philip5> norpan: och ingen maxjezy som hjälper dig. hur ska det då gå?
<Krawlezt> Konstiga bredband ni har i England
<coobra> 00000000000086
<Krawlezt> Det kan ju bero på att hela landet är korrupt, ni kör inte ens på rätt sida så det var inte så konstigt om man tänker efter :)
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: inte da. min setup ar, men normalt sett ligger en del av mina grannar fortfarande pa ADSL1, i utkanten av rackvidden.
<Krawlezt> Har ni Fiber i England?
<Krawlezt> Asså, för hemnätverk.
<Nafallo> ehrm. sverige korde ocksa pa ratt sida en gang i tiden... vi har bara inte bytt har :-)
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: ja. om jag var villig att betala for det skulle jag kunna fa 100/25Mbps i telejacket.
<Krawlezt> Stämmer det att det bara är sverige som kan få 1000/1000 fiber som hemnätverk?
<Nafallo> nej.
<Krawlezt> Vilka mer kan få?
<Nafallo> min chef hade 1Gbps FD forr ;-)
<Nafallo> men han ar iofs extremfall
<Nafallo> japan har mer an 1Gbps FD fran vad jag hort.
<Nafallo> dessutom, vem bryr sig om vilken hastighet man kan fa utan att veta contentition-ratios? :-)
<Nafallo> sverige har knappast 1Gbps FD 1:1
<haffe> Jajaja.
<haffe> Hur går det.
<Nafallo> hur gar vad?
<haffe> Har Brown föklarat hur han valde absolut sämsta tidpunkten för att sälja av storbrittaniens guldreserver?
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: AoE1 tankat.
<Nafallo> haffe: jag bryr mig inte om politik. sorry.
<haffe> Har Cleeg förklarat hur det kan komma sig att Storbritanien har råd att vara med i två krig samtidigt som det ska skäras ned på allting i den brittiska statsapparaten?
<Nafallo> haffe: fel kanal for politik. testa nagon annan kanal.
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: men jo, tror virginmedia har fiber ut till bostader. ingen koll pa priser eller hastigheter dock.
<Krawlezt> Ska man bry sig om politik ska man bestämma och ingen annan kan öppna sin mun om det, diktator tror mitt favorit yrke skulle vara-
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: och igen, fel kanal for politisk.
<Nafallo> s/sk/k/
<Nafallo> gah. var ar min mat!
<Nafallo> ?
<haffe> Jag blev bara aningen trött på Nafallo som berättade hur fantatiskt det är i England.
<Nafallo> haffe: London ar Europas storsta stad, med eller utan politik :-)
<Nafallo> haffe: vi har fler invanare an hela Sverige, och fran snart sagt alla delar av varlden.
<Nafallo> alltid handlar inte om topp-politik. speciellt inte i den har kanalen.
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Det är självaste fan, AoE1 vill inte installeras.
<Nafallo> allting even
<haffe> Nafallo: Tja, jag ger det några år till därefter är England tillbaka till samma situation som på 70talet.
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: awesome. testa pa windows ;-)
<Krawlezt> :(
<haffe> Satt under tvångsförvaltning för att den brittiska staten inte klarar av att hantera sina pengar.
<madbear> offtopic
<madbear> offtopic varning här inne
<madbear> varsfan e ops
<madbear> :D
<madbear> Nafallo: offtopic? invandrare? ubuntu?
<Krawlezt> :D
<Nafallo> madbear: vissa ops gillar att varna mer an att sparkas :-)
<Krawlezt> Herregud vad ledsen jag blir, nu måste jag hitta ett nytt strategi spel eller fixa min grafik genom Wine
<antii> Krawlezt: Installera windows.
<haffe> Har du spelat company of heroes?
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: greedy pigs pa android ar ratt fint :-)
<Krawlezt> antii: Aldrig windows. Jag måste kunna underhålla mig själv i Linux också
<Nafallo> har stulit lite val manga timmar pa sistone dock :-/
<norpan> Philip5: du kan ju? :(
<Nafallo> android ar linux... ;-)
<Nafallo> norpan: pfff. han kor KDE. han kan ingenting ;-)
<Krawlezt> haffe: Nej det har jag inte.
<madbear> android är inte linux
<madbear> det vågar jag påstå
<Nafallo> ehrm. android ar linux :-)
<norpan> Nafallo: nej men det är hans repo :P
<Krawlezt> Fyfan vad kränkt jag blir av deras hemsidan, jag är för lite för att ens kunna gå in på hemsidan. Company of Hereos är värdelöst!
<norpan> har addat hans repo men när jag installerar nvidia-current säger den att jag redan har senaste :(
<Krawlezt> liten*
<madbear> så torvalds bytte namn på linux till android?
<madbear> ok bra då vet jag!
<madbear> ska säga till alla mina kursare! :D
<madbear> dom e helt lost
<Nafallo> norpan: jag skyller pa Philip5 isf ;-)
<madbear> säger fortfarande linux LOL!
<Nafallo> madbear: nej. men du kanske tanker pa linux annorlunda an vad resten av varlden gor :-)
<norpan> madbear: bytte han namn på linux till ubuntu också ?:O
<Nafallo> och torvalds bytte inte namn pa Linux till Ubuntu heller... men har ar vi nu, och kor Linux ;-)
<madbear> norpan: vet inte, fråga Nafallo ? :D
<Nafallo> norpan: snap! :-)
<norpan> Haha
<norpan> hann före med en sekund
<norpan> madbear: vilken kernel körs android på förresten?
<Nafallo> norpan: 6 sekunder i min klient :-)
<norpan> hah
<Nafallo> norpan: beror pa vilken release av android.
<Nafallo> norpan: mind samsung kor gingerbread (tror jag) och ligger pa 2.6.35
<norpan> Nafallo: finns väl ingen release som INTE använder linux i botten?:S
<Nafallo> norpan: ah. trodde du menade linux version. sorry.
<norpan> Nafallo: galaxy s2?
<Nafallo> norpan: aye
<norpan> me2!
<phnom> De har en forkad kernel, det är i stort sett linux men den är lite patchad.
<Nafallo> basta telefonen pa marknaden nar jag kopte den :-)
<Nafallo> phnom: och vilken dist har inte det? :-P
<norpan> har haft en massa strul med den tyvärr :( Nafallo
<Nafallo> norpan: oh?
<madbear> norpan: error 60
<phnom> Nafallo: Jo, precis. :)
<madbear> iof, kortare avstånd med en tele kanske :P
<Nafallo> *suck*
<norpan> Nafallo: ja, kameran har rosa fläck.. den smälter i mina händer när jag surfar så varm den blir. filmer jag spelar in laggar värre än nintendo64
<Nafallo> min mat ar sen.
<Nafallo> norpan: hrm. jag har inga av de symptomen.
<Nafallo> norpan: spelar du in till SD-kort direkt?
<realubot> Nafallo: Bor du kvar i lågstatuslandet England?
<Nafallo> realubot: om du vill att jag ska svara pa det, lyft ur politiken ur fragan :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Bor du kvar i England och jobbar för Canonical?
<Nafallo> realubot: ja. vet inte varfor det skulle ha andrat sig :-)
<Nafallo> realubot: jag maste lara mig franska innan jag andrar pa det sjalv ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Du kanske hade fått sparken eller något. Inte vet jag.
<realubot> Eller hittat ett bättre jobb.
<realubot> Nafallo: Franska? Vad ska du med franska till?
<Nafallo> Paris :-)
<realubot> Vad ska du där?
<Nafallo> leva?
<realubot> För att?
<Nafallo> eller atminstone skulle jag kunna det om jag kunde franska
<realubot> Vad är det för bra med Paris?
<norpan> Nafallo: jag vet inte?
<Nafallo> realubot: har du varit dar? :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Nej. Men det finns ju 1000 städer som är minst lika intressanta att besöka.
<Nafallo> norpan: okay. om det inte ar snabbt nog kan det vara ett av problemen.
<Nafallo> realubot: besoka och leva ar olika saker :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Jo jo.
<Nafallo> jag har alltid alskat Franska.
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet varför mina ikoner på skrivbordet försvinner och jag måste starta om datorn för att få dom tillbaka?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ska inte ta ikonerna för givet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Fungerar inte: killall nautilus && nautilus &
<realubot> för att få tillbaka ikonerna?
<realubot> Istället för att starta om?
<realubot> Det borde även räcka med att logga ut och in igen, tycker jag.
<Nafallo> +1 realubot
<realubot> Det räcker nog med: killall nautilus
<realubot> SÃ¥ startar Ubuntu automatiskt upp Nautilus igen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: killall funkade inte.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Testa: nautilus -q
<Krawlezt> Fixade det
<Krawlezt> Skrev nautilus
<Krawlezt> Men när jag stänger terminalen så slutar allt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Risken finns att det körs mer än 1 Nautilus-process nu då?
<Abbarn> hello
<realubot> Krawlezt: Kontrollera med: pidof nautilus
<Abbarn> värt ann istallera 11.10'???
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ingen process körs nu.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det beror på att Nautilus är bundet till Terminalen som du startar det i när du bara skriver nautilus.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Testa: nautilus &
<realubot> istället och stäng Terminalen.
<realubot> Abbarn: Vad kör du nu?
<realubot> 11.04?
<Abbarn> 10 nånting tror jag
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jadu, allting fungerar.
<Krawlezt> 10.04 troligen.
<realubot> Abbarn: Då får du Unity om du installerar 11.04+
<Abbarn> det är???
<realubot> Abbarn: Det är ju en stor skillnad. På gott och ont.
<Krawlezt> Men om jag stänger ner terminalen så försvinner allting realubot
<Abbarn> sett på youtube om 11.10
<Abbarn> ser riktigt nice ut
<realubot> Abbarn: Ubuntus nya utseende.
<Krawlezt> Abbarn: Det är värdelöst tycker jag :)
<Abbarn> jasså???
<realubot> Abbarn: I 11.10 finns: Unity, Gnome Shell, Unity 2d, gnome-session-fallback
<Abbarn> realubot: okej??? hänger inte riktigt med nu :P är gansk ny
<realubot> Abbarn: Så utseendemässigt skiljer det mycket mellan 11.04+ och 10.04, t.ex.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror du man kan lägga nautilus i en screen?
<Abbarn> tycker uteseendet jag har är ganska tråkigt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men testade du att starta Nautilus med: nautilus &
<Krawlezt> Yes, det startas men jag måste ha terminalen uppe.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och Nautilus stängs ändå ner när du stänger ner Terminalen?
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<norpan> maxjezy:
<realubot> Ok. Testa: bash -c "nautilus" då?
<realubot> bash -c "nautilus"
<realubot> Fungerar det?
<Krawlezt> Samma sak
<norpan> tack väck ikonerna från skrivbordet så slipper du oroa dig över att dom kommer o går
<realubot> Abbarn: Ja. Alltså. Ubuntu har nytt utseende fr.o.m. 11.04. Det heter Unity. Men det finns ett annat nytt utseende som heter Gnome Shell.
<realubot> Abbarn: Det är Gnome 3. Ubuntu 10.04 har Gnome 2.
<norpan> realubot: tom skillnad på 11.04 o 11.10 i unity
<realubot> Abbarn: Det är stor skillnad i utseendet. Vissa tycker om det, andra inte.
<realubot> Jag säger: Get used to it.
<Krawlezt> <-- Gillar det inte.
<norpan> ska nog installera 11.04 så jag får gamla unity
<realubot> För så här kommer det att se ut.
<Abbarn> realubot: okej... ja man måste ju prova nångång :P
<norpan> realubot: kör du gnome-shell eller unity
<realubot> norpan: Gamla Unity?
<realubot> norpan: Vad är det som är så bra med Unity i 11.04 jämfört med 11.10?
<realubot> norpan: Eller menar du 10.04 och Gnome 2?
<Krawlezt> Asså, vafan är det här. Stoppade in en dvd skiva och då började nautilus funka realubot
<realubot> norpan: Unity.
<Abbarn> hur mycket kan man ändra. utseendemässigt i ubuntu.. ser en massa scrennshots på flashback där dom har en massa coola grejer.. andra terminaler.. irc-chattar mm mm
<realubot> norpan: Jag kör 11.04 för jag har inte orkat uppdatera till 11.10.
<realubot> Abbarn: Du kan ändra ganska mycket.
<Abbarn> är det "lätt" att lära sig???
<realubot> Abbarn: Ja. Många saker är bara program och inställningar i programmet ComizConfig Settings Manager.
<realubot> Om du har sett en "docka" med ikoner så brukar det bara programmet AWN.
<Abbarn> så man ändrar inte så mcket i terminalen???
<realubot> Avant Window Navigator.
<realubot> Abbarn: Nej. Det mesta går nog att ställa in via olika grafiska gränssnitt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du kanske kan hjälpa mig med en till sak, om du har tid?
<Abbarn> kan man göra typ autostart.. så tex terminalen öppnar och kör ett viss kommando vid uppstart
<realubot> T.ex: ConpizConfig Settings Manager
<realubot> Abbarn: Dock kräver grafik-grejerna att Ubuntu har stöd för ditt grafikkort.
<realubot> Så att det finns en proprietär drivrutin att installera för 3d-stöd till grafikkortet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sure. Fungerade bash -c "nautilus".
<realubot> ?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej men jag stoppade i en DVD skiva och då började det plötsligt funka.
<Krawlezt> Där till mitt andra problem, jag kan inte spela upp mina filmer genom DVD enheten.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nautilus sköter ju montering av CDs vad jag vet så det är nog inte så konstigt att systemet startade upp Nautilus när du stoppade i en skiva.
<Krawlezt> Aha.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du installerat: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> och libdvd?
<Abbarn> hur kollar man det???
<Krawlezt> Jag har installerat libdvdcss2 och massor utav sådana saker.
<Krawlezt> ubuntu-restricted-extras hade jag inte :)
<realubot> Kör det här så "löser det sig": sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Abbarn> vilka av alla ska man ladda ner... laddade ner ubuntu-11.10-desktop34
<Abbarn> är det nån skillnad??
<realubot> Abbarn: Du bör använda 64-bitars.
<Krawlezt> Kan han inte bara köra upgrade?
<realubot> Abbarn: Om du har en nårgorlunda ny dator som har 63-bitars processor.
<Abbarn> datorn är inte så ny :P hehe
<realubot> Abbarn: Du ser om du har 64-bitars prolle med: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -o lm
<Krawlezt> Abbarn: Operativsystem just nu?
<Abbarn> är zepto
<Abbarn> den datorn är avstängd....
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fungerar inte uname -m?
<realubot> Abbarn: Om du får lm i svaret så bör du använder 64-bitars Ubuntu men jag tror inte du kommer uppleva så stor skillnad.
<Abbarn> datorn är ganska gammal... så ska ajg köra 32???
<realubot> Abbarn: Om du inte använder 3-4GB RAM eller mer för då är 64-bitars ett mycket bättre val för att få användning för allt RAM.
<Nafallo> finns ingen anledning att kora 64-bitars om du inte anvander program som anvander mer an 4GB minne :-)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det drä tror jag inte på.
<Krawlezt> Jag fick lm när jag skrev så, min dator klarar inte av 64bitars.
<Abbarn> tror inte ens datorn har 4 gb ram :P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nja. uname -m ger ju information om vilket system du har installerat? Inte va ddators processor består av?
<Abbarn> hehe
<Nafallo> realubot: du har tillgang till 64GB minne pa 32-bitars ;-)
<realubot> Eller har jag helt fel?
<Nafallo> realubot: dock inte per program
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har installerat allting nu och får detta error
<Krawlezt> Error creating moint point: No such file or directory
<realubot> Nafallo: Va? 64GB?
<Nafallo> realubot: PAE
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja ja.
<Abbarn> tror jag körde 32 bit på ubuntu jag har i den nu
<Nafallo> Abbarn: uname -m for att bekrafta :-)
<realubot> Ni kan köra: sudo lshw -c cpu | grep "product\|produkt"
<m3kk> han kommer inte märka n
<Abbarn> hehe okej.. tror inte datorn går igång... för så fort den stängs av så fickar inte ubuntu längre :S
<m3kk> ån skillnad ändå
<realubot> Sedan söker ni på tillverkarens produktsida efter specifikationsbladet för prollen. Där står annars om det är en 32-bitars eller 64-bitars processor ni har.
<m3kk> prollen?
<realubot> Processorn
<realubot> CPU
<realubot> Abbarn: Vad får du om du kör: sudo lshw -c cpu | grep "product\|produkt"
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<m3kk> vet inte ens vad har har för bitars
<realubot> m3kk: Kör samma kommando då så ser vi?
<Abbarn> får inte igång datorn :S:S datorn blir helt CP om den stängs av.. :S
<Abbarn> då går det inte att starta upp den
<realubot> Abbarn: Jaha. :S
<realubot> Abbarn: SÃ¥ ska det inte vara. :S
<m3kk> realubot ah kan kolla sen sitter på telefonen just nu
<Abbarn> jag vet... fått installera om OS flera gånger för att den fått slut ström eller nått
<m3kk> hehe
<realubot> m3kk: Ja ja.
<realubot> Abbarn: Är det verkligen operativsystemet som gör att datorn inte får att starta igen då?
<Abbarn> ingen aning... vad annars???? fel vid installationen kanske
<realubot> Abbarn: Startar datorn upp men du kommer inte in i Ubuntu eller vad?
<m3kk> någon som vet hur man installerae nvidias senaste 290.10 drivers?
<realubot> Abbarn: Det kan ju vara ett hårdvarufel.
<realubot> Abbarn: Steg 1 är ju att ta reda på om datorn startar eller om det är operativsystemet som inte startar.
<Abbarn> kommer till inloggningen... sen inge mer... inloggningen ser helt olik ut den jag först kom till när jag installera OS
<realubot> *om det är datorn som inte startar eller...
<m3kk> abvbarn,
<realubot> Abbarn: Ok. Då är det ju inte datorn utan då är det operativsystemet.
<Abbarn> okej.. skönt att höra :P
<Abbarn> hehe
<m3kk> abbarn, går det att logga in?
<Abbarn> nej
<realubot> Abbarn: Ok. Kommer du bara till en Terminal-prompt?
<Abbarn> rutan där man skriver kommer inte ens upp...
<realubot> m3kk: Finns dom i Ubuntus förråd?
<Abbarn> skärmen blir lila..."ubuntus färger" sen står det ubuntu 10 nånting.. sen inge mer
<Krawlezt> realubot: Så, varför får jag dom svar jag får när jag stoppar i en skiva?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom svar du får? Jag vet väl inte vilka svar du får.
<m3kk> realubot..jag la till philip5s ppa och kör "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" men den säger att jag har senaste redan
<realubot> m3kk: Vilken version har du då: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<Abbarn> datorn är en zepto fl 91 ialalfall
<m3kk> realubot 280.13
<Nafallo> m3kk: har du kort sudo apt-get update efter att du lade till hans forrad?
<realubot> m3kk: Ok, men innehåller Philip5 PPA 290 då?
<m3kk> realubot . han sa det iaf :p
<realubot> m3kk: Har du gjort som Nafallo sa?
<realubot> sudo apt-get update
<m3kk> nafallo jo, den hittade update som installerades men det var samma version efter omstart
<Abbarn> så jag kan inte starta upp den och kolla om jag ska köra 32 eller 64
<m3kk> kör 32
<realubot> m3kk: Kör det och se vad du får om du kör det här efteråt: apt-cache show nvidia-current | grep -i "Version"
<m3kk> så kan du byta sen om du skullle behöva abbarn
<m3kk> realubot ok
<realubot> Abbarn: Det står väl på datorn vilken processor som sitter i? Det brukar stå på en klisterlapp?
<realubot> Abbarn: Om det är en laptop.
<Nafallo> Abbarn: 32-bitars fungerar pa 64-bitars forutom for ia64, men jag ar hyfsat saker pa att du inte har en sadan. de levde inte lange.
<Abbarn> står inte nått om det under.. bara modell och nått om ström :P hehe
<realubot> Abbarn: Det hela är ganska enkelt. Om du inte har 64-bitars prolle så kommer du inte kunna installera 64-itars ubuntu.
<Abbarn> okej
<Nafallo> Abbarn: ge realubot modellnumret sa kan han titta vilken hardvara som sitter i (om det nu spelar roll)
<realubot> Abbarn: Så det är bara att tanka hem 64-bitars Ubuntu och testa så ser du om det går in...
<Abbarn> haha vart hittar jag modellnummret då
<Abbarn> :P
<realubot> Abbarn: Ja, vad heter din dator? Modellnummer och tillverkare?
<realubot> Abbarn: Kolla under datorn om det sitter en klisterlapp?
<Nafallo> realubot: tillverkare = zepto
<Abbarn> zepto modell FL91
<Abbarn> är det ända jag kan hitta
<Nafallo> de ar inte lenovo direkt, sa det kan sakert racka ;-)
<norpan> realubot: jag fick upp två rader med två versioner ? jag är m3kk btw
<Nafallo> norpan: pastebin :-)
<norpan> ok
<norpan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751722/
<Abbarn> hittar ni nått???
<realubot> norpan: Ja. Där har du den ju.
<realubot> 290:an.
<norpan> varför står det 280 också?
<norpan> :S
<Abbarn> ???
<Krawlezt> realubot: Får "Error creating moint point: No such file or directory" När jag stoppar in skivan och försöker köra den.
<realubot> norpan: Det kanske är för att du har den installerad eller för att den ingår i Ubuntus förråd.
<norpan> i nvidia server settings står det "NVIDIA Driver Version: 280.13" så det verkar vara den som är "igång" realubot ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: DVD?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du testat en annan skiva?
<Krawlezt> Ja.
<Krawlezt> Ska se
<Krawlezt> Aa, dvd.
<realubot> norpan: Mm, men avinstallera/installera den med: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<realubot> norpan: Så borde du få Philip5s drivrutin.
<realubot> norpan: Kör det kommandot och kontrollera med: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<realubot> Efteråt.
<norpan> realubot: tack
<Abbarn> ingen som hittar nått om min dator...???
<norpan> realubot: måste jag inte starta om eller logga ut eller liknande?
<realubot> Abbarn: Jag hittar inget. Är du säker på att den heter FL91?
<Abbarn> står model: FL91
<realubot> norpan: Det tror jag inte. Kontrollera med: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<norpan> ok
<realubot> norpan: Vilken version står det att du har nu?
<norpan> suck
<Krawlezt> realubot: Böt skiva nu, DVD enheten visas inte längre.
<norpan> två olika igen xD
<Nafallo> realubot: zepto 3215w (compal fl91)
<norpan> realubot: står samma, två stycken
<realubot> Compal FL91 finns ju.
<Nafallo> norpan: dpkg -l nvidia-current | awk '{print $3};
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja. Precis.
<Abbarn> ska jag köra 32?? hoppas bara man kan stänga av den denna gång :S
<Nafallo> norpan: dpkg -l nvidia-current | awk '{print $3}' even
<norpan> wow
<realubot> Dock verkar de tju sitta olika processorer i Zepto 3215W och Compal FL91.
<Abbarn> 32 eller 64???
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/rDeRR#0
<realubot> Abbarn: Kör 32 om du är osäker. Datorn har ändå inte mer än 4GB RAM?
<Abbarn> okej.... då provar vi...:P hehe men vad tror du om mitt tidigare problem???
<norpan> Nafallo:
<realubot> einand: Vad ska det här föreställa?
<norpan> Nafallo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751730/
<Abbarn> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download
<norpan> status fel?
<einand> realubot: AVR programmerare
<Abbarn> vilken ska jag ta????
<realubot> Abbarn: Det låter helt klart skumt ja. Att det inte går att logga in. Hur ser det ut istället för vanligt inloggninsskärmen då?
<Nafallo> norpan: grattis. du har 290 installerad.
<realubot> Abbarn: Ta 32 då.
<Abbarn> står ubuntu och är lila bakgrund
<Abbarn> skrivbordsversioner??
<realubot> Abbarn: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Abbarn> då hade jag rätt :P hehe vill bara va säker:)
<realubot> Abbarn: Ok. SÃ¥ det kommer aldrig upp en inloggninsruta?
<Abbarn> nopp
<Abbarn> inget alls
<realubot> Abbarn: Du ser bara texten Ubuntu och några prickar undeR?
<Nafallo> realubot: kan det vara sa att splash ligger kvar pga en fsck?
<Abbarn> men sätter jag datorn i viloläge så funkar allt
<realubot> Nafallo: Fråga mig inte.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag vet inte vad felet är.
<Nafallo> realubot: too late
<Abbarn> han går förbi det med prickarna.. sen står det bara ubuntu
<realubot> Nafallo: ;)
<realubot> Abbarn: Ok. Något går ju helt klart snett vid uppstarten av Ubuntu då i.a.f.
<Abbarn> mjo
<Abbarn> hoppas det blir bättre nu då
<Abbarn> känns ju lite ovärt att installera om OS hela tiden
<Abbarn> rekordet va nog 5 gånger på en dag
<realubot> Abbarn: Ja. Det ska du ju såklart inte behöva göra.
<realubot> Abbarn: Hur fungerar det att starta en LIve CD då? Går det alltid bra?
<realubot> Abbarn: Din hdd kanske är skadad.
<realubot> Abbarn: Du får inget felmeddelande om det när du använder Ubuntu?
<Abbarn> inte provat...om min hdd skulle va skadat skulle det väl inte gå att använd alls???
<Abbarn> nej
<realubot> Abbarn: Jo.
<Abbarn> stänga av= går inte   viloläge= går bra
<realubot> Abbarn: Hårddisken kan ha skadade sektorer men ändå fungera så länge data inte skrivs/läses på/från skadade sektorer.
<Abbarn> okej??
<realubot> Abbarn: Har du testat att stänga av från Terminalen med: sudo shutdown -h 0
<Abbarn> nej...
<Abbarn> har inte haft igång linux-dator på ett bra tag
<realubot> Gör det nästa gång du får problem.
<realubot> Abbarn: Men är det så att det inte går att stänga av så att du stänger av på strömknappen och sedan går det inte att starta?
<Abbarn> när man bränner ner det till cd med isoburner.. ska man köra på max då??
<realubot> Abbarn: Kör på lägsta hastigheten.
<Abbarn> stänger jag av datorn normalt... går det inte att komma in i ubuntu igen.... men viloläga går bra
<realubot> Abbarn: För att vara på den säkra sidan.
<Abbarn> 8x????
<realubot> Abbarn: Risken för fel vid bränningen ökar ju snabbare du bränner.
<Abbarn> abolut lägsta
<realubot> Abbarn: Kör så långsamt som det går.
<realubot> Abbarn: Ja, eller näst lägsta då då.
<realubot> Det är inte så himla viktigt.
<Abbarn> nu kröde jag lägsta
<realubot> Ok.
<Abbarn> 8x:P hehe
<realubot> Det tar lite längre tid men risken för fel är mindre, sägs det.
<Abbarn> okej
<realubot> Abbarn: Men hur stänger du av då om det inte går att stänga av?
<Abbarn> alltid viloläge
<realubot> Ok. Och när du ska starta upp från viloläge så dyker inte inloggningsskärmen upp
<realubot> ?
<Abbarn> jo.. men då funkar det
<Abbarn> :S
<Abbarn> hee
<Abbarn> roligt problem eller hur:P
<realubot> Abbarn: Alltså. När får du inte upp inloggningsskärmen då? Och hur har du stängt av datorn gången innan det?
<Abbarn> om jag stänger av den... då kan jag inte logga in igen...
<realubot> Du sa ju att du får upp Ubuntu och lila bakgrund. Hur har du stängt av datorn gången innan du inte kan starta den när avstängningen inte fungerar?
<Abbarn> men sätter jag datorn i viloläge.. och startar upp den.. så kan jag logga in
<realubot> Abbarn: Ja, så det går att stänga av som vanligt då? Ubuntu stänger ner och datorn stänger av?
<realubot> Men det går inte att starta den igen sedan?
<Abbarn> om man inte stänger ner datron i viloläge
<realubot> Mm, men det är inga problem att stänga av datorn förutom att du inte kan starta den igen nästa gång?
<realubot> Avstängningen går helt ok eller?
<Abbarn> precis
<Abbarn> den slocknar och blir svart
<realubot> Abbarn: Jag hade testat att starta med några boot options.
<realubot> Abbarn: I Grub-menyn.
<realubot> nosplash
<Abbarn> okej???
<realubot> m.m.
<Abbarn> men nu måste jag först få in nya ubuntu i dumburken
<realubot> Abbarn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing_the_GRUB_2_Menu_During_Boot
<realubot> Abbarn: Lägg till sist i raden i Grub: noacpi
<realubot> eller noapic
<Abbarn> men nu väntar vi tills jag har en dator som har ett OS i sig :P hhee
<norpan> Nafallo: tack
<norpan> hatar att bingolotto har flyttats till sjuan som man inte har, så går man inte på deras hemsida. då står det stora bokstäver 20.00-21.00 som man kan kolla på webben.. men inte de.. de va för backstage live skit. kul att bara rätta lotten o slänga
<Abbarn> men körde BT5 på den utan några problem:P
<Abbarn> nu ska vi se hur detta går:P
<Abbarn> cd i datorn...CHECK...
<Abbarn> den läser från skivan...CHECK...
<Abbarn> installerar nu
<Abbarn> försvann alla???
<norpan> nedå
<Abbarn> okej :P
<Abbarn> hehe
<Abbarn> kan behöva nån att prata med medans ubuntu installeras
<Abbarn> trött på att höra cd-läsarens mysigt ljud
<norpan> ensam hemma?
<Abbarn> hehe nej
<Abbarn> tjejen pluggar
<Abbarn> kanske jag å behöver
<Abbarn> :P
<Abbarn> kryptera hemmapp.. är det värt:P
<realubot> Abbarn: Men BT5 bygger väl på Ubuntu eller är jag helt fel ute nu?
<Abbarn> ingen aning
<Abbarn> värt att kryptera hemmapp???
<realubot> Abbarn: Ja. Det tycker jag.
<realubot> Kryptera Hemkatalogen.
<Abbarn> varför???
<realubot> Du måste ange lösen när du loggar in. Det är väl en nackdel i.o.f.s.
<Abbarn> ska ju inte ha nått olagligt på den???
<norpan> realubot: behöver jag fast jag inte har krypterat hemkatalogen
<realubot> Abbarn: Ok då. En principsak. Om den blir stulen och du har privata forografier o.s.v.
<Abbarn> jag med
<Abbarn> okej :P
<norpan> min exploderar om någon försöker ta den
<realubot> Det handlar inte bara om att skydda "olagligheter" utan om att Hemkatalogen är en privatsak.
<Abbarn> HAHA
<Abbarn> :P
<Abbarn> hade ubutnu 10.10 förut
<Abbarn> är firefox bäst för ubuntu???
<realubot> norpan: Mindre våldsamt: http://preyproject.com/
<kes0> Chromium funkar väl lika bra
<Abbarn> gillar google chrome
<Abbarn> man måste väl inte använda eldräven bara för att den är installerad ???
<kes0> Nä
<kes0> =)
<realubot> Abbarn: BT5: Based on Ubuntu Lucid LTS. Kernel 2.6.38
<Abbarn> okej okej
<Abbarn> men opera är väl mer anpassad för datorer med mindre prestanda???
<realubot> Abbarn: Så om du använder kernel 2.6.38 i Ubuntu 11.10 så kanske du slipper problemen med att datorn inte går att starta. Det är en chansning.
<Abbarn> håller redan på med instalaltionen
<realubot> Abbarn: Ja, men du kan byta kernel när du har installerat Ubuntu.
<kes0> Abbarn: Jag kör lubuntu för de är en gammal dator jag kör linux på och i de är chromium-browser standard
<kes0> Tycker den är snabb iaf
<kes0> Men kanske är opera bättre, jag vet inte
<Abbarn> okej :P
<Abbarn>  hehe får prova och se :P får släng ut en recention på min blogg :P
<Abbarn> kul att hålla på med ubuntu :P tycker det är mer datorn än windows
<Abbarn> om ni förstår vad ajg menar :P
<kodein> jag vet ingenting
<Abbarn> haha jass???
<Abbarn> jasså*
<larsemil> kodein: nej det gör du väl aldrig. ;)
<kodein> jo, ibland så
<Abbarn> alltså..... suck
<norpan> realubot: men, vad händer om dom startar windows istället för ubuntu eller inte bryr sig om att starta utan fläskar in en skiva och ominstallerar direkt?
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Så varför fungerar inet mitt inte mitt wee mittt Weechatt som jag
<Haffe> vill.
<Abbarn> min dator...= DÖD
<norpan> Abbarn: vad är det för fel på din dator
<Abbarn> installationen klar... tryckte på starta om... DÖD
<Abbarn> :P
<Abbarn> den slockna
<Abbarn> går inte att starta om:S
<norpan> gött
<norpan> sätt i sladden
<Abbarn> hade sladden i under hela installationen
<norpan> inget livstecken längre?
<norpan> du måste ha ett hårdvarufel
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kvar?
<Abbarn> jo håller jag i knappen.. blinkar batterilampan
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Där?
<norpan> ta ur batteriet ur laptopen
<norpan> och kör bara på sladden
<norpan> testa de
<Abbarn> okej
<Abbarn> its ALIVE
<Abbarn> :D
<Krawlezt> Gz
<Abbarn> fan skivan är i.. kommer ju starta från den igen
<Abbarn> :S:S
<Abbarn> YES..:D:D
<Abbarn> så.... vad gör jag nu :P hehe
<Abbarn> 244 uppdateringer:P
<Abbarn> hehe kan ajg på nått sätt få denna chatt i min ubuntu-dator???
<lag^> :o
<Krawlezt> irssi/xhcat
<Abbarn> hur gör jag så terminalen öppnas automatiskt vid uppstart???
<kes0> Abbarn: Första gången linux?
<kes0> =)
<Abbarn> inte direkt... :P hehe men första gången jag vill lära mig :P bara småpillat med det tidigare:P
<Abbarn> hhee
<Abbarn> vill gå över helt till ubuntu nångång....
<Abbarn> eftersom jag aldrig spelar nå spel :P
<kes0> Abbarn: Ah ok
<Abbarn> yes
<Abbarn> så vad ska man då med windows till :P
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get update för att uppdatera
<kes0> Abbarn: Vilken version kör du nu?
<Krawlezt> För att uppgradera kör sudo apt-get upgrade
<Abbarn> 11.10
<Krawlezt> kes0: 10.04 tror jag han kör
<kes0> Ah ok
<Abbarn> nyss uppdaterat ju :P
<kes0> Jag tycker den har skönare meny
<kes0> 10.04 alltså
<Krawlezt> Standardmenyn är självklart skönast :)
<Abbarn> tycker 11.10 ser helt okej ut
<Krawlezt> Abbarn: Jag har lyckats ganska bra med mitt Ubuntu, jag har 11.10 :)
<Abbarn> hehe okej :P
<kes0> Ja den ser bra ut, men är van gammla skiten :P
<Abbarn> han knappt leka med 10.10 innana datorn vart CP
<kes0> =)
<Abbarn> hoppas bara datorn går att stänga av helt nu :P hehe
<Abbarn> hur ofta ska man köra sudo apt-get update???
<Krawlezt> Jadu, jag kör det en gång varan dag
<Krawlezt> Abbarn: http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/2999/201111272058081366x768s.png
<Krawlezt> Så där ser min chatt och mitt Ubuntu 11.10 ut :)
<Abbarn> kan man automatisera det på nått sätt???
<Abbarn> nice:D ser ju snyggt ut:)
<larsemil> Krawlezt: vad programmerar du i netbeans?
<norpan> spaaam
<Krawlezt> larsemil: I NetBeans är det mest webb baserat så php/html/css just nu, ibland lite jQuery.
<Krawlezt> MySQL självklart också.
<norpan> Installera SMuxi, skönaste irc klienten jag kört
<norpan> finns i ubuntu programcentral
<Krawlezt> Abbarn: Det är bara skriva sudo apt-get update lite då och då :)
<Krawlezt> norpan: Aldrig hört talas om, tycker irssi är bäst :)
<Krawlezt> Sen Xchat
<norpan> Krawlezt: testade bara den, lätt och bra..
<kes0> Abbarn: Sen kan du ju köra sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Krawlezt> Ska testa den nu då.
<Krawlezt> kes0: Det behöver han inte?
<Abbarn> vad gör det kommandot???
<norpan> Krawlezt: ser typ ut som xchat
<Krawlezt> Det har inte jag gjort.
<kes0> Abbarn: O ta bort # längre ner på raderna där de står deb före
<Krawlezt> Abbarn: sources.list = Därifrån din uppdatering hämtas
<kes0> Krawlezt: Nä man behöver inte men jag brukar göra de :P
<Abbarn> okej okej :)
<norpan> Krawlezt: är det irssi du tog screenshot på och postade?
<Krawlezt> :)
<kes0> Abbarn: Efter de spara o sen update igen
<Krawlezt> norpan: yes
<norpan> Krawlezt: snyggt =)
<Philip5> värst vad det snöar här då
<kes0> irssi är fin skit
<Krawlezt> Tackar :)
<norpan> vill också ha irssi nu haha
<Abbarn> få se hur jag ska göra :P vill göra den mer personlig:)
<norpan> bara för att man kan ha det transparent ala terminal utseende
<Abbarn> hur får man den chatten du hade ???
<Nafallo> ♥ irssi
<Krawlezt> Jag har egentligen bara ändrat lite.
<norpan> Abbarn: kolla programcentral, och sök irssi
<norpan> har ju en egen "appstore" med ubuntu nu
<Krawlezt> Har ett irssi theme, transparent terminal + blå text och nicklist.pl :)
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get install irssi
<norpan> ah elle det
<larsemil> Krawlezt: det är riktigt bra för php tycker jag
<larsemil> Krawlezt: och css och javascript.
<Krawlezt> Verkligen, har börjat använda det mer och mer nu
<Krawlezt> norpan: Använder smuxi nu
<Abbarn> fan va tråkig terminalen är:S
<Nafallo> sudo apt-get install irssi{,-scripts}
<krawlezt_> Var inte direkt snyggt
<Abbarn> afk
<Krawlezt> norpan: Det är väl som xchat fast simplare.
<Krawlezt> Ska pyssla vidare i det.
<Krawlezt> Abbarn: Terminalen är bäst!
<Abbarn> men det ser tråkig ut mena jag
<Nafallo> Abbarn: sl
<Krawlezt> Jaha :)
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Krawlezt> larsemil: Försöker lära mig att använda Vim till mina perl/bash/c scripts, inte det lättast :)
<norpan> Krawlezt: ah ungefär
<Nafallo> ♥ vim
<norpan> Krawlezt: men det passar in bra om man kör stock tema i ubuntu.. =)
<Krawlezt> :)
<norpan> Krawlezt: men vart hittar du temat då?
<Krawlezt> Vilket?
<norpan> Krawlezt:  och hur kör man igång irssi haha
<norpan> hittar inget när man söker i dash
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Krawlezt> Ska se vilket jag använder just nu
<Krawlezt> Jag använder fear2 temat.
<norpan> Krawlezt: man kör alltså irssi, i terminalen?
<Krawlezt> Yes
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: nar du vant dig vid vim kan du borja kora pentadactyl i firefox ;-)
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Vet inte om jag kommer vänja mig vid vim, lite för krånligt.
<Krawlezt> Nano (Om man kan kalla det editor) är bättre.
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: kort tutorialen annu?
<Krawlezt> nope
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: vimtutor i en terminal
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: mycket bra borjan
<norpan_> detta körs altså enbart i ett terminalfönster?
<Nafallo> norpan_: ja
<Krawlezt> Irssi = Terminal baserad irc
<Krawlezt> Grymt smidigt
<norpan_> Nafallo: så man måste ändra tema på terminalen för att ändra tema på irssi?
<Nafallo> norpan_: nej
<Krawlezt> Nej
<norpan_> hepp
<Krawlezt> Tänk på att irssi fortfarande är ett program, som du kör via terminalen.
<norpan_> körde igång irssi genom att bara skriva irssi i terminalen iaf
<Krawlezt> yes
<norpan_> och det kom fram i terminalen
<Krawlezt> Du måste kunna kommandon för att köra irssi
<norpan_> crap
<norpan_> visste att det var ett misstag
<Krawlezt> ./connect irc.freenode.net 6667
<Nafallo> fast om jag ska vara arlig har jag aldrig andrat tema i irssi :-)
<Krawlezt> Det behövs egentligen inte tycker jag men det var bara för att jag hade extremt tråkigt.
<norpan_> Krawlezt: jo connecta kunde jag :P sitter i det nu
<Krawlezt> Vad vill du göra nu?
<norpan_> sova!
<norpan_> godnatt!
<Nafallo> norpan_: /away zZzZ ;-)
<Krawlezt> ./quit
<Krawlezt> LD
<Krawlezt> :D
<realubot> Dåligt att sv. myndigheter kräver Adobe Reader för att öppna pdf-filer. Att det inte går att fylla i blanketten i pdf-läsaren utan att ha Adobe Reader köper jag men att man inte ens får ladda ner file och skriva ut och fylla i manuellt för hand är ju dåligt.
<norpan_> hur skrollar man upp då
<norpan_> i terminalen haha
<Krawlezt> page up knappen
<norpan_> tack
<Krawlezt> Sen kan du gissa hur man scrollar ner :)
<Krawlezt> För att stänga en ruta: /win close
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: too late ;-)
<norpan_> och hur markerar man all text man precis skrivit
<Krawlezt> Som vanligt?
<norpan_> ctrl+a ?
<Krawlezt> Nej
<Krawlezt> Markera med musen
<norpan_> det gör man ju inte
<norpan_> om man skrivit en mening och ångrar sig, ctrl+a sen sudda
<Krawlezt> Markera med musen - Högerklicka - Koperia
<norpan_> heh
<Nafallo> norpan_: ctrl+u
<norpan_> Nafallo: tack
<norpan_> perfekt
<norpan_> nu sova
<Krawlezt> ./quit
<Nafallo> fast det ar inget med markera ;-)
<Krawlezt> Titta
<Krawlezt> emacs, är det något att ha?
<Nafallo> nej
<Krawlezt> Jag tänker inte ha vim
<HeMan> Krawlezt: beror på vad man gillar
<HeMan> Krawlezt: men emacs är grymt kompetent
<Krawlezt> Ska testa emacs, har ni några andra förslag på text editors?
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: vimtutor, on your marc, GO!
<Nafallo> s/marc/mark/
<Barre> emacs är en texteeditor, brödrost microvågsugn och en livsstil...
<einand> nu har vi iaf fått bekräftat att HakanS troligtvis är internets största svin
<Barre> jag gillar det inte :/
<HeMan> Krawlezt: vad ska du göra med editorn?
<Markslap> einand: Varför då? :o
<Krawlezt> HeMan: Koda och ändra scripts/filer-
<coobra> HeMan: kollat
<HeMan> coobra: nope, har varit tvungen att jobba
<coobra> ahha
<Krawlezt> Jag vill ha en terminalbaserad editor, som vim och nano.
<einand> Krawlezt: vad är fel på dom två då?
<einand> .
<HeMan> Krawlezt: emacs kan köra i terminalen
<spacebug-> värst va det va livat här då :P
<Krawlezt> einand: Nano är för simpelt, vim är för komplicerat för det som jag använder den till.
<HeMan> Krawlezt: emacs -nw
<Barre> om vim är komplicerat så undrar jag hur du kommer uppfatta emacs :)
<Krawlezt> Vim är inte "Komplicerat" så att jag inte förstår det, det är för komplicerat för det jag använder det till.
 * Barre kan hålla med om att det är en tröskel innan vi kortkommandon sitter, men när det gör det så är det underbart...
<Nafallo> nar vi sitter kan man anvada det i firefox :-)
<Foobar> irc på wp7 va inte så häftigPING :irc.freenode.net
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Vilken revision är Atheros-drivrutinen i Ubuntu?
<Krawlezt> Okej, ska man lära sig vim.
<einand> HakanS: ditt djälvla störda rövhål vad är poängen med at muta och göra kanalen invite only
<Umeaboy> Ingen?
<einand> men sitt du där själv med en tom kanal
<einand> sådana dummskallar som dig får folk att lämna ubuntu cominityn
<Krawlezt> Umeaboy: Jadu, jag har ingen aning. testat använt en sökmotor?
<einand> Om någon undrar vad som hänt. Så stormar HakanS in i #ubuntu-se-offtopic tar över den, och sedan sätter han mute på alla, och gör kanalen invite only
<Foobar> Jag hatar verkligen wp7
<Foobar> Buu
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: Typ.
<Umeaboy> Foobar: Jag ogillar företaget som gör det, inte själva operativsystemet.
<Foobar> Skräp system
<Foobar> Umeaboy, då har du inte testat det
<Barre> i svergie skriver vi ihop ord, även när man trollar so fan
<lag^> skrivihop.nu :D
<Foobar> Skrivihop i "svergie"
<lag^> Haha
<lag^> fail på Barre :/
<Umeaboy> Foobar: Ja och JA, jag HAR testat det.
<Barre> :P
<Foobar> Sen va det mitt tangentbord som drog till med ett mellanslag på skruttistelefonen
<Foobar> Umeaboy, du gillar det?
<Krawlezt> Något jag inte förstår med vim Nafallo är det där med lkjh, det är ju bara dumt?
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: vem bryr sig sa lange piltangenterna fungerar ocksa? :-)
<Krawlezt> Exakt?
<Umeaboy> Foobar: Nej, men vad har man för val när Linux-kärnan inte fungerar optimalt med mitt Atheros-kort?
<Krawlezt> Dock var det riktigt smart med yy sen p
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: sa du sager att det ar nagot du inte klagar over? ;-)
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: eller var det att du hellre ville ha wasd? ;-)
<Foobar> Umeaboy...atheroskort? I telefonen?
<Umeaboy> Foobar: Nej.
<Umeaboy> Laptop.
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Haha, okej. Det fanns bra saker med vim.
<Umeaboy> vim är ju ett skur-medel ju.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<HeMan> va, kan man kör vim med piltangenterna?
<Foobar> Umeaboy kör du wp7 på en laptop?PING :irc.freenode.net
<HeMan> hjkl är ju det mest naturliga!
<Nafallo> HeMan: :-)
<Krawlezt> Foobar: Vad är det för speciellt med ping irc.freenode.net?
<HeMan> det har man ju kört med dom senaste 25 åren...
<delhage> ni och era fullskärmseditorer, ed är det enda riktiga
<Foobar> Krawlezt, va?
<Umeaboy> Foobar: WP7? Why not? Allt går i stort sett att köras via emulator.
<Nafallo> lol
<HeMan> delhage: jag var till en kund i onsdags som inte lärt sig vim än, hon kör med ed fortfarande!
<Foobar> Ume o
<Foobar> Umeaboy nu menar jag telefonen, skräp!
<einand> Vem är ansvarig över "CoLoc"?
<Umeaboy> Foobar: Köp den inte då!!!!!!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Foobar> Önskar jag ibte gjort heller
<Abbarn> så det finns nån från umeå här??:P
<Nafallo> Abbarn: ar du fran emu eller? :-) :-)
<Nafallo> ume even
<Abbarn> jag är från umeå :P yes
<Foobar> >_<
<Nafallo> Abbarn: ehrm. varfor fragar du da? :-)
<Abbarn> tänkte om det fanns nån mer från umeå :P hehe
<Foobar> Kuktelefon
<coobra> har du en kuk i din telefon  ?
<Krawlezt> Stockholm är det ända rätta
<Abbarn> vad är det för telefon :P??
<Nafallo> han ar borta grabbar
<Umeaboy> Abbarn: Ja, jag är här ifrån. ;)
<Abbarn> hur skriver man "privat"här?? så det piper varje gång man får meddelande
<itmannen> Vårda språket grabbar
<Umeaboy> Abbarn: /msg användare meddelande
<Umeaboy> Eller /memoserv send användare meddelande
<Krawlezt> eller /query användare meddelande
<Nafallo> LjL: hej. ltns. hur ar det med dig? :-)
<Abbarn> va??
<Krawlezt> eller /q användare meddelande
<LjL> Nafallo: hejsan. allt bra med mig, och du?
<Krawlezt> Vad h
<Krawlezt> Vad händer i kanalen..*
<Nafallo> LjL: joda. det ar bra. mycket pa gang som vanligt :-)
<einand> HakanS: Vad är din roll i ubuntu comunityn?
<Krawlezt> Abbarn: Du kan skriva en "notice" till någon, /notice användare meddelande
<Krawlezt> notice = Meddelande fast ni skapar inte en konversation
<einand> Krawlezt: nackdelen är att kör man default confad irssi, så ser man det bara i status fältet
<Krawlezt> realubot: Linux mint 12 har kommit! Inte beta/alfa utan den riktiga.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Då ska jag börja seeda den.
<Krawlezt> Det var det jag tänkte.
 * Nafallo ar hyfsat saker pa att standard konfiguration av irssi anvander pc speaker
<realubot> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_whatsnew.php
<Krawlezt> Kikar redan :)
<Krawlezt> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_whatsnew.php#mate
<Krawlezt> Linux mint är så snyggt, herregud.-
<Krawlezt> Det måste vara det snyggaste från start.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag håller med.
<Krawlezt> Btw, bara jag som fick 3.0.0-13 nyligen?
<Peyam> vad snackar ni om
<realubot> itmannen: Har jag inte varnat dig för att vara aktiv IRL? Du ser ju hur trött du blir av det.
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Jadu, att Linux Mint har släppts, 3.0.0-13 kernlen, att itmannen är aktiv IRL.
<Krawlezt> Lite sådant.
<itmannen> realubot  Ack så rätt du har. Jag känner mig helt slut efter dagens aktiviteter
<Peyam> Windows är bäst ändå
<Peyam> kan fortfarande inte tro att ni diskuterar sånt
<itmannen> Är du inte frisk pojk
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Fy! Inte svära i denna heliga kanal.
 * Krawlezt tror att kanalen hamnade i chocktillstånd
 * itmannen stänker vigvatten på Peyam
 * Nafallo bara garvar
 * Nafallo haller med Peyam...
<Nafallo> ...om att Windows ar bast for att fa bluescreens
<Krawlezt> Att du var dum i huvudet trodde jag inte.
<Krawlezt> Huh
<Krawlezt> Du lurade mig.
<Nafallo> japp :-)
 * Umeaboy börjar fundera vad Peyam gör här om Windows är bäst
<Umeaboy> Windows saknas drivrutiner till vissa saker.
<Krawlezt> Jag måste faktiskt erkänna att Windows är bra till EN (Observera EN sak)
<Krawlezt> Det är att spela på.
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: windows ar perfekt for att gora firmware upgrades :-)
<einand> windows är bra på många saker
<Krawlezt> Tyst nu, inte ge Windows beröm.
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: ehrm. du laser min mening fel.
<realubot> Windows är bra för: 1. Proffesionell bildredigering i Photoshop. 2. Spela datorspel. 3. Alla USB-grejer som inte har drivrutiner i Linux.
<Krawlezt> Vi ska sprida propaganda över hela internet, det håller jag på med i skolan :)
<realubot> Och kanske för Maya, Illustrator, inDesign e.t.c.
<einand> windows har 10000 gånger bättre ACPI stöd med
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: windows ar perfekt for firmware upgrades for att de flesta leverantorer av saker som behover firmware upgrades inte bryr sig om andra operativsystem :-)
<Krawlezt> "Skadlig datorkod i alla Microsoft produkter" Heter min artikell i skolan :)
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Jag syftade inte på din mening, syftade åp einand's.
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm. photoshop kor man val pa mac? :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja. Det är det nog mångs som gör. Dock vet jag inte om det är någon prestandaskillnad i Photoshop på Mac resp Windows. Om man bortset från hårdvarans kvalité då.
<realubot> *många
<einand> fast Mac är värre än windows
<realubot> einand: Hur då?
<einand> realubot: Photoshop fungerar tyvär sämre på Mac än Windows
<einand> då det inte längre är deras primära platform
<Krawlezt> Linux är bäst sen kommer Windows sen långt långt ner på botten kommer Mac.
<Krawlezt> Allting är bättre än Mac.
<realubot> Det är seriöst inte rätt av sv. myndigheter att ha pdf-filer som kräver att man har Adobe Reader för att ö.h.t. öppna. Dessutom klarar inte alltid Adobe Reader i Linux av att skriva ut vissa formulär.
<einand> Apple, sysslar med inlåsning rakt av, vad man än tycker om Microsoft, så tillåter dom andra att komma in
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Det är ju Adobe's fel.
<einand> realubot: myndigheter gör helt rätt att använda PDF filer
<Umeaboy> Sedan kan man ju öppna med Evince ju.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Haha, dom tänkte nog inte igenom det där bra.
<einand> PDF-filer är en iso standard
<einand> och myndigheter skall följa standarder
<realubot> Det senaste jag hörde var att iFån inte tillåter att välja ringsignal om ringsignalen inte har laddats ner från iTunes.
<realubot> Jag utgår från att man fritt får välja ljudfil att ha som ringsignal i Android.
<einand> realubot: du kan till och med byta ut programmet som spelar upp ljudfilen
<realubot> einand: Jo. Men man måste ha Adobe Reader för Evince klarar inte av att öppna filerna då det är formulär som ska fyllas i.
<einand> realubot: det är väl myndighetens fel att dom skapar defekta formulär
<realubot> Umeaboy: Nej. Det går inte att öppna dessa filer med Evince.
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Krawlezt> Varför har inte Ubuntu-se en facebook grupp?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det är något speciellt med filerna som gör att man måste ha Adobe Reader och vissa filer fungerar bara i Adobe Reader i Windows och inte i Adobe Reader i Linux.
<einand> realubot: kanske signerad/krypterad, det har jag därimot vart med om
<Umeaboy> How rude of them!
<einand> sedan förstår jag inte varför dom valt att göra det i en pdf fil, och inte digitalt på en websida
<realubot> einand: Ja. Det är säkert p.g.a. formulären. Jag har inget emot pdf-filer om filerna fungerar i andra pdf-läsaren än Adobes också.
<realubot> Testa: http://www.pensionsmyndigheten.se/9252009Pm8107AnmalanFranBarnetsFarOmPensionsgrundandeBeloppForArMedSmaBarnUnderAren19601998.html
<m3kkk> doh
<realubot> Testa att öppna några filer utan Adobe Reader så får ni se: http://www.pensionsmyndigheten.se/Blanketter.html
<Krawlezt> Fan asså, realubot. Det vill verkligen inte fungera med Dvd.
<einand> realubot: vilket av dom?
<m3kkk> krawlezt din dvd är ond
<einand> realubot: http://www.pensionsmyndigheten.se/9252009Pm8107AnmalanFranBarnetsFarOmPensionsgrundandeBeloppForArMedSmaBarnUnderAren19601998.html
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var konsigt. Det brukar fungera om man installerar stödet. Har du testat med mer än en DVD-skiva?
<einand> den fungerar iaf i googles pdf läsare
<realubot> Är du säker på att du har en DVD-läsare?
<m3kkk> haha
<realubot> einand: Jag visste inte ens att google hade en pdf-läsare.
<einand> realubot: ingår i chrome
<realubot> einand: Ja ja.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, flera utav dom.
<Krawlezt> m3kkk: Kanske, dock fungerade det i 10.04
<m3kkk> krawlezt vad gjorde du för annorlunda denna gången då
<m3kkk> galen storm det varit här
<Krawlezt> m3kkk: Förr gjorde jag ingenting, nu behöver jag tydligen göra mycket.
<Krawlezt> Har installerat livdvdcss2 och massor utav sådana saker
<m3kkk> nu orkar jag inte med wp7 längre..tacka vet jag ios eller android
<einand> m3kkk: värsta någon sin, två stormar som möts
<einand> Krawlezt: testa installer mplayer, även om du inte skall använda den så drar den ner alla libs som behövs
<m3kkk> einand, befinner du dig också här nere ?
<einand> göteborg
<Krawlezt> einand: mplayer är redan den senaste versionen.
<einand> strömen har gått i många byar runt stan
<Krawlezt> Det var en väldans snack om denna storm + att snön kommer.
<m3kkk> va tvungen att gå ut o känna lite
<einand> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.784899-extremharda-vadret-fortsatter
<einand> m3kkk: öppnar man dörren, går den inte stänga igen
<phibxr> einand, tell me about it. bor i centrala köpenhamn. :P
<phibxr> einand, saker flyger runt nere på gatan och cyklisterna ser plågade ut.
<einand> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.784946-tusentals-saknar-strom
<m3kkk> einhand haha
<m3kkk> dom ser väl alltid plågade ut
<macrobat> var skriver jag på protestlistan om att myndigheter kräver att jag ska använda adobe reader? :D
<realubot> einand: Det fungerar ju inte alls i Chrome?
<realubot> Inte i Ubuntu i.a.f.
 * Krawlezt måste gå ut och känna på "stormen"
<phibxr> jag hoppas att öresundsbron inte är stängd imorgon fortfarande. :P
<einand> realubot: konstigt, funger för mig
<Krawlezt> Jag hoppas alla möjliga vägar till min skola är stängd imorgon.
<einand> m3kk: jag bor typ 5 hus ifrån strömavbrottsgränsen
<einand> Krawlezt: varför då, skolan är bra
<realubot> einand: http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/2666/201111272218241870x1056.png
<einand> realubot: udda, kanske fungerar för jag kör dev-build av chrome?
<einand> hela göteborg ser sönderslaget ut. Typ som ett gång Ny***** kommit hit och trashat allt
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte. Det är samma felmeddelande som om man öppnar filen i Evince genom Firefox.
<Krawlezt> Hm, kanske måste starta om datorn för att allting ska fungera.
<einand> Krawlezt: prova det
<realubot> Den klagar på att man inte har Adobe Reader. Man kommer inte åt den riktiga filen.
<einand> realubot: värdelöst
<einand> jag kanske har nått plugins, som jag inte vet om
<realubot> einand: Jag installerade precis vanliga 64-bitars Chrome som deb-fil från Google.
<realubot> Och efter det fick jag samma felmeddelande som i Firefox/Chromium.
<Peyam> einand
<Peyam> e du femman kkurd
<Krawlezt> Hm
<einand> Peyam: ?
<realubot> Hur som helst. Om man öppnar filen i Adobe Reader i Windows/Linux så får man upp en pdf-fil med markerade fält som går att fylla i Adobe Reader innan man skriver ut.
<Peyam> använd foxit reader
<Krawlezt> realubot einand: Nu visas inte dvd enheten längre :(
<realubot> Dock så klarar inte Adobe Reader i Linux av att skriva ut vissa sidor i pdf-filerna. Jag vet inte vad det beror på. Det går inte ens att förhandsgranska sidorna i utskriftsinställningarna.
<einand> Peyam: fungerar inte där, är en signerad enhet
<realubot> Så i praktiken måste man har Adobe Reader i Windows för att kunna skriva ut vissa pdf-filer som finns att ladda ner hos sv. myndigheter.
<realubot> Eller helt enkelt ringa och beställa blanketterna på traditionellt sätt.
<realubot> Kasst är det hur som hels.t
<realubot> *helst.
<realubot> Där har vi en till fördel med Windows. Det går att komma åt blanketter på sv. myndigheter utan att man måste beställa blanketterna med snigelpost.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Fick du pdf-filerna att fungera också?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den här: http://www.pensionsmyndigheten.se/9252009Pm8107AnmalanFranBarnetsFarOmPensionsgrundandeBeloppForArMedSmaBarnUnderAren19601998.html
<realubot> Kan du öppna den i Firefox/Chromium/Chrome så du ser formuläret och inte bara en pdf-fil med ett felmeddelande?
<Krawlezt> Huh?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Eller du kanske inte har försökt?
<Krawlezt> Nej, kan göra det :)
<Krawlezt> Fungerar inte för mig
<Krawlezt> realubot: DÃ¥ jag pratade om var min DVD spelare
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo. Jag vet att du pratar om dina DVD-läsare.
<realubot> Men det brukar fungera med ubuntu-restricted-extras och det där andra...
<ePax> Någon awk guru eller bash guru... Jag ska gemföra 2 filer A och B och om ett ord finns i båda så ska inget göras. Men om ett ord inte finns i A men finns i B då ska den skrivas till B.
<abbarn_> hejsan
<realubot> ePax: diff?
<realubot> Jämför väl i.o.f.s. line by line.
<realubot> ePax: Ett alternativ är ju att köra: var1=$(cat file1.txt | grep -f file2.txt); if [[ -z "$var1" ]]; then echo "$var" >> file2.txt; fi
<realubot> ePax: Det kanske inte duger.
<realubot> ePax: Fråga i ##bash annars.
<realubot> Du får ha: grep -v -f file2.txt
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag gör exakt som man ska, man ändå fungerar det inte
<realubot> Det här fungerar garanterat men tar tid: while read line; do var1=$(echo "$line" | grep -v -f file2.txt); if [[ -z "$var1" ]]; then echo "$line" >> file2.txt; fi; done < file1.txt
<realubot> if [[ ! -z "$var1" ]]; then... ska det vara.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag vet inte vad som är fel då.
<Abbarn> vad gör alla ikväll???
<realubot> ePax: NEJ! Jag är klantig. Så här gör man ju: grap -xvF file1.txt file2.txtx
<Krawlezt> Ska fixa min DVD spelare sen kolla på Solsidan, annars gråta mig till sömns.
<realubot> ePax: Svårare än så är det inte och så en if-sats som addar infon till filen om raderna saknas.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den har fungerat eller?
<Krawlezt> Fungerade i Ubuntu 10.10(04) och i Windows.
<Krawlezt> Fungerade när jag formaterade.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nu när ingen skiva är i så syns enheten men stoppar jag i en skiva försvinner den
<realubot> Krawlezt: Försvinner från vad? Från Nautilus?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Från "Dator" där syns den annars.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nu syns enheten dock spelas ingenting upp
<Krawlezt> Nu är den borta
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, men dyker det inte upp en skiva i vänsterkanten på Nautilus då?
<Krawlezt> Nope
<realubot> Om du öppnar Filbläddraren och stoppar i en skiva. Monteras inte skivan automatiskt så den syns i Nautilus?
<einand> 22:58:43 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- realubot is not registered.
<einand> sorry fel kanal
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det som händer är att enheten försvinner och ingenting händer.
<einand> e
<Peyam> jag suge rpå engelska
<Peyam> har programmerat i bash i snart 10 timmar
<Peyam> a man's program
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Vad kodar du i Bash då? :)
<Peyam> Krawlezt. Lite olika
<Krawlezt> Får man se något?
<Peyam> ofcourse not
<Peyam> ubuntu nördar tror att de kan programmera
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Tänkte ge dig kritik och kanske ge dig råd men du verkar vara en sur och grinig windows människa som påstår sig vara bäst.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Den perfekta drogen har jag precis hittat!
<Krawlezt> Pepparkakor + Loka
<Peyam> Krawlezt nej jag e inte bäst
<Peyam> xixor på Matlab kanalen är mkt bättre
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hehe.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har du någon bash/c/perl guide som du rekommderar?
<Jultomten> Krawlezt: jag kan en riktigt bra bash guide
<Jultomten> Krawlezt: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Jultomten> den uppdateras relativt ofta med
<Krawlezt> Tackar! Ska kika in den.
<Stockholm_Angel> hi, i need to install ubuntu, i live in stockholm, sweden, i cant upgrade for some reason  so decided to go to 10.04 as  thats an lts so i downloaded ubuntu, and made a usb stick, i attempted to boot the computer with the usb stick, it wont boot via the usb drive "not COM32 image" what can i do to improve the situation. the machine is an asus eeepc 1015pn
<Krawlezt> Varför pratar du inte Svenska om du bor i Stockholm?
<lag^> nyinflyttad? Utbytesstudent?
<Krawlezt> Sant
<Stockholm_Angel> ja, jag bo i stockholm från febuari,
<lag^> men varför man berättar att man bor i stockholm.. i sin fråga, det är en annan sak :P
<Stockholm_Angel> febuari 2011
<Krawlezt> Stockholm_Angel: Use Unetbootin and choice your .iso file and your USB stick with the program then restart when evrything is done!
<Nafallo> lag^: for att den var pa engelska i en svensk kanal? :-)
<lag^> känns inte relevant för det :P
<Stockholm_Angel> lag^:  storbritania har mycket mycket stor social problem, mycet ung inte har jobbet och lilla ung död på babys
<realubot> Peyam: Eller menar du IRL?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Min dvd spelare klarade av den där filmen förr, dock var det i Windows.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Det kanske handlar om drivrutiner.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Fungerar den om du bränner data eller så då?
<realubot> i Ubuntu?
<Krawlezt> Vet faktiskt inte, kan inte kolla det heller
<Peyam> realubot på internet spela jag på play65 jag menade IRL
<itmannen> Dags att kräla mot sovplatsen
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * Krawlezt är besviken på x_link som missade den igår..
<x_link> Under helgerna brukar det inte dansas. För då dansar jag ute :D
<vacum> hehe
<Krawlezt> Bara du dansar så är det lugnt ;)
<x_link> Fick ett par via Koss Porta Pro idag av en vän för jag hjäpte honom med en sa.
<x_link> Ja, det var ju jättetrevligt och roligt.
<x_link> Tills jag råkade klippa sladden när jag skulle klippa lite papper.
<x_link> Såg inte att jävla sladden låg undertill.
<Krawlezt> Hahah fyfan
<Jultomten> tråkigt
<virtuald> laga sladden
<x_link> Jultomten: Ge mig ny!
<Krawlezt> :D
<x_link> Önskar det till jul.
<vacum> haha
<vacum> de där sladdarna brukar vara förjävliga
<x_link> :D
<Jultomten> får se vad jag gör till julafton
<vacum> omöjliga att löda utan stark syra
 * virtuald kör utan sladd
<Jultomten> vacum: eld går bra
<x_link> vacum: Fast denna sladden verkar inte vara exakt samma som "vanlgia" porta pro.
<x_link> Aja, dags att nanna.
<virtuald> jaså
<x_link> God natt!
<Krawlezt> godnatt
<vacum> eller nått annat som kan lösa upp lacken som ligger på ledarna
<Jultomten> ja, jag brukar elda på dom
<Krawlezt> Usch, var det bara jag som fick "Snart är det jul" känslan idag?
<virtuald> ok
<Krawlezt> Förta avent och skit.
<vacum> Jultomten: och sedan skrapa lite?
<Jultomten> japp
<vacum> klassiker
<vacum> syra är bättre
<Jultomten> inte lika snyggt, men billigare
 * Krawlezt går och skär sig
<Krawlezt> realubot: Snart flyger datorn långt åt helvette
<Krawlezt> realubot: JAAAA
<Krawlezt> Jag fick igång en film
<virtuald> 8]
<Krawlezt> Jag säger ju att våld löser allting
<Krawlezt> Jag hotade datorn med att flyga åt helvette så helt plötsligt började allt funka
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nu är det ända problemet att skiter "laggar"
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste nog hota med mer stryck
<Krawlezt> Det funkade också, ska nog börja köra på detta flera gånger.
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-19
<realubot> lag^: Jo. Jag har läget under kontroll.
<realubot> lag^: Hur går det med utb. då?
<realubot> lag^: svara då.
<realubot> lag^ men så svara då. Kan du komma hit och ta med staflit och måla av min vän.
<Spixx> Morrn
<K350> PCmanFM öppnar alltid i ikonvy. Jag vill ha listvy so standard. Hur kan jag ordna det?
<UkuleleSolen> Hej folkens!
<Spookan> UkuleleSolen: God dag.
<UkuleleSolen> jag försöker desperat laga ett gäng trasiga paket i min dator, som uppkom när jag skulle uppgradera till 12.10. Men får inte till det. Nån som har lust att hjälpa mig?
<K350> --fix-missing ?
<K350> apt-get --fix-missing
<UkuleleSolen> tycker jag provat det mesta. Men visst... ska prova
<Markk> wat
<Markk> Varför låta så dryg om han bara försöker hjälpa dig? :P
<K350> typ apt-get --fix-missing install bla
<K350> Någon som vet hur jag får listvy som standard i pcmanfm?
<Spixx> någon ninja som vet "exakt" vad fälten i passwd heter (username:uid:gid:X:x:homedir)???
<Spixx> Sitter o försöker mappa med ldap :/
<antii> Spixx: username:x:uid:gid:description:/path/to/home:/shell
<Spixx> antii, jaa Men i en kontext av rwm mappning :D?
<Spixx> Så heter fältet enligt "passwd" username:password:uid:gid:homedir:shell?
<Spixx> dvs jag försöker http://pastebin.ca/2252960
<Spixx> Mappa windows ldap svar så att jag får ut korrekt info för getent passwd och passwd i stort :)
 * antii gömmer sig
<Spixx> ;)
<Spixx> Precis
<Spixx> Asså världen skulle vara så mycket bättre om man kunde ha en standard :P
<Spixx> har fått korrekt info men jag vill ha uidNumber -> uid eller vad det faktiskt heter i passwd :)
<Spixx> ARGH BRAINFAIL :P
<Spixx> ldapsearch -x -H ldap://>>>>> -D "cn=>>>>,dc=>>>,dc=>>>>" -b "ou=>>>>,dc=>>>>,dc=>>>>>" -s sub -W "(uidNumber=6000)"
<Spixx> funkar :) MEN det gillar inte passwd som säger "incorrect uid information in "Cn=pingvin pingvin" Osvosv :p
<Spixx> För att svara på min egen fråga rfc2307 förklarar hur man mappar 2008 r2 ldap emot ldap för passwd (login) standarder <3 :D
<Barre> Spixx: spooky... jag sitter precis just nu och kliar mig i huvudet ang. rfc2307 och AD
<DrLinux> Någon bra lösning för att slippa att firefox får scrollisten åt sidan? (pga dash)
<coffen> Tjo
<coffen> någon som har ett förslag ? på hur man gör en mapp en grupp kan skriva i , men inte ta bort själva mappen ?
<HeMan> coffen: chmod +t mapnmamn
<coffen> HeMan:  googlar på de.. tack
<Spixx> Barre: suuure :p
<coffen> HeMan:  fungerar detta även om jag sedan vill att alla filer som skapas i den tillhör en viss grupp ?
<HeMan> coffen: chmod g+s mapnamn
<coffen> HeMan:  tacck
<coffen> -c
<Barre> Spixx: jo... på riktigt. :)
<Spixx> Barre: jadu litet universum :P
<Barre> mmm
<Spixx> Barre: vad var ditt mål?
<Barre> Spixx: lång historia.. jag undrade bara om en av våra produkter kan autentisering *nix users direct mot AD och slippa usermappings
<Spixx> ah rwm-map kallas det :P
 * Barre gains experience
<UkuleleSolen> hej folkens!
<K350> Hur fångar man sista tecknet i en rad? - bash
<Barre> fångar? vad menar du
<UkuleleSolen> jag provar igen och ber om hjälp med mina trasiga paket. Något blev helt knas när jag skulle uppgradera till 12.10. Får läsa att jag har 6 paket som är trasiga och jag kommer inte på hur jag ska reparera dom
<UkuleleSolen> När jag kör "apt-get install -f" i terminal får jag läsa:
<UkuleleSolen> "Unknown configuration key `foreign-architecture' found in your `dpkg'
<UkuleleSolen> configuration files. This warning will become a hard error at a later
<UkuleleSolen> date, so please remove the offending configuration options and replace
<UkuleleSolen> them with `dpkg --add-architecture' invocations at the command line.
<UkuleleSolen> dpkg: fel: tolkar filen "/var/lib/dpkg/status" nära rad 2258 paket "skype":
<UkuleleSolen> det förekommer en blandning av instanser av paket som kan och som inte kan installeras sida vid sida
<UkuleleSolen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) "
<UkuleleSolen> Någon som har någon teori?
<deekeff> jonne__: jaså du är oxå här :)
<jonne__> haha! jajjamen :)
<Dynamit> Hej alla glada
<christoffer> Hej
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<Dynamit> snacka om att jag är lat
<ibm> är det sant att datorer med windows 8 inte går att ha gnu/linux på?
<ibm> undra om microsoft har gjort detta med flit för att stoppa gnu/linux?
<andol> ibm: Osäker på detaljerna, men det jag gissar att du har hört om är UEFI och Secure boot - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Secure_boot
<johanbr> ibm: nej, det är inte sant (men det blir lite krångligare)
<johanbr> se http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/18945.html för detaljer
<realubot> "Vanligtvis är det omkring 200 gånger fler bakterier på en skärbräda än på en toalettsits."
<realubot> "Men det finns ännu äckligare saker än skärbrädan – en kökstrasa innehåller runt en miljon avföringsbakterier per kvadrat-tum, och en kökssvamp hyser hisnande tio miljoner på samma yta."
<realubot> Slutsats: Ni kan köra upp disktrasan i röven.
<andol> realubot: Tack för det härliga språkbruket.
<gusnan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitter
<realubot> andol: Det var så lite så.
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-20
<K350> Alsamixern i min Lubuntu 12.10 vill inte hitta mitt externa USB ljudkort M-Audio Fast Track Pro. Men den finns i lsusb. NÃ¥gon?
<Spixx> Morrn!
<Spookan> Spixx: God morgon!
<ibm> när jag kollar på t. ex. youtube eller streamar något så kommer skärmsläckaren fram efter ett tag eller så stängs bildskärmen av vet någon hur man kan fixa detta?
<ibm> och även viloläge knappen funkar inte, jag vill kunna lägga in så att efter en viss tid att datorn ska gå i viloläge alltså hibernate, vet ej om dessa två saker hänger ihop?
<Spixx> ibm: vilken bärbar har du?
<Spixx> Gah barbarer, vem i hela europa gillar AD :(
<einand> AD?
<Spixx> Active Directory :p
<Spixx> AKA ondskan som gör att hemska saker sker på jorden
<einand> är väl förstås ett av de smidigaste behörighetsystemen som finns, och fungerar
<ibm> vadå bärbar? det är en lenovo thinkpad R51e
<ibm> alltså datorn är det det du frågar efter?
<Spixx> Jao, gissar att du ifall du söker kan hitta lösningen på båda dina problem. Ubuntu stödjer nämligen min sproilans nya asus så att fixa viloläges knappen på en stinkpad borde vara enkelt :)
<Spixx> Ohh burn den fanns inte med :P
<Spixx> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/models/
<Spixx> Samt att det inte verkar finnas någon artikel om dator, gissar att du har korrekt manuella inställningar under "energi alternativ" :D
<ibm> alla inställningar är korrekta i den grafiska miljön men som sagt det går inte att ställa in datorn att gå i viloläge alltså hibernate är det vad du menar eller?
<ibm> som sagt det jobbiga är att kolla på t. ex. youtube eller streama nånting få efter en stund skärmsläckaren eller att skärmen stängs av hur fixar man det här?
<ibm> detta är inte normalt
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10
<realubot> ibm: Det finns sannolikt en inställning för skärmsläckaren där du kan ställa in om skärmsläckaren ska användas ö.h.t. och efter hur lång tid.
<realubot> ibm: Så lösningen är: 1. Hitta inställningarna för skärmsläckaren. 2. Inaktivera skärmsläckaren. 3. Ställ in att skärmsläckaren ska gå på efter 3-4 h så slipper du få avbrott i en film.
<realubot> ibm:  Keep the screensaver therefore at "blank screen" or even disable it entirely:
<realubot> Menu button (top left) - Settings - Settings Manager - Screensaver
<realubot> Svårare än så är det inte. ;)
<gusnan> Det kan även bero på mediaspelaren - exempelvis mplayer har en inställning för att stoppa skärmsläckaren under spelning - dock vet jag inte hur det är med youtube...
<realubot> ibm: Ähum, i 12.10 är det tydligen: " Menu button - Settings Manager - section Personal: Screensaver"
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org nere för underhåll 20:30-23 CET ikväll
<maxjezy> tycker det ska ligga i tillverkarens intresse av skärmar tex, att ha såna funktioner som skärmsläckare och sånt inbyggt i skärmen
<HakanS> maxjezy: Varför skulle det ligga i deras intresse? Hur skulle det praktiskt fungera att skärmen själv skulle veta när det var dags för den att stänga av sig?
<einand> precis, vad är fördelen med att ha det i skärmen framför ha det i operativsystemet
<Peyam> klar med vb.net
<Peyam> Ska det bli c++ och qt nu tkr ni?
<maxjezy> jo, skärmen har olika lägen, precis som med ljusstyrka har den olika skärmsläckar lägen, energispar osv. då slippar användaren famla i mörkret med inställningar specifika för operativsystemet.
<maxjezy> inteligent outputhårdvara är framtiden
<maxjezy> tror ni facebook uppmärksammar användare som avaktiverar och aktiverar sina konton ofta, såna som inte vet om de vill vara med pga olika omständigheter, men plötsligt dyker upp igen. och så håller det på.
<maxjezy> man får ju ange skäl för att avaktivera sitt konto, och innebär detta avaktiverande något jobb för de anstälda på facebook eller är det helt "datastyrt" och isf, varför vill de veta skäl varje gång man avaktiverar.
<ibm> hur kan man komma åt t. ex. denna irc kanal trots att man har en router med brandvägg denna irc kanal lyssnar inte på t. ex. port 8080
<ibm> trots att denna port är avstängt
<ibm> vad är annars meningen med brandvägg om man kan ändå komma åt andra port än 8080?
<ibm> det bör vara omöjligt?
<HakanS> ibm: Det beror på vad det är för router. De flesta routrar för hemmabruk har inga restriktioner när det gäller utgående trafik. Det kan ju vara så att du bara spärrat inkommande trafik.
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<HakanS> Underhållet av ubuntu-se.org måste ha gått snabbt. Har inte märkt att det varit nere.
<andol> HakanS: Servern var nere sisådär en halvtimma.
<andol> s/sisådär/knappt/
<Nafallo> ugh. behover mer underhall.
<Nafallo> troligen for att det har kommer fixa det som ar sonder just nu.
<Nafallo> sa. nu ska den vara tillbaka.
 * Nafallo startar en full backup och tar sig hem.
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Nafallo> saja. nu kan jag ta mig hem.
<ibm> hur tar man en backup med xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> där man väljer vilka filer och med hela systemet behöver man stänga ner den grafiska skrivbordsmiljön?
<l0p3n> ibm: Med rsync kan du göra backups där du väljer vilka filer du vill ha backup på
<ibm> kan jag även ta backup av hela systemet?
<ibm> måste jag då stänga ner den grafiska skrivbordsmiljön?
<l0p3n> Ja det ska nog gå vet dock inte ifall rsync är den effektivaste lösningen för en full system backup. En snabb googling gav mig detta https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_rsync
<l0p3n> Det kanske står mer där
<coffen> har förmig att de finns en inbyggd
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-21
<Spixx> Morrn!
<niklaswe> morrn
<Spixx> Ah det finns liv i kanalen :D
<Markk> Mja
<Markk> Det är bara lite livmodrar som flyter omkring.
<Markk> Men det är väl en form av "liv" det också.
<Spixx> ;)
<lag^> :o
<lag^> I don't get it :(
<Markk> Ordet "livmoder" innehåller "liv".
<lag^> ja?
<lag^> många ord gör.
<Spixx> Kaffedags!
<Nafallo> mmm, kaffe.
<Nafallo> espresso, more like ;-)
 * Spookan gääspar...
<xintron> 
<xintron> n22
<einand> facebook har klantat till sig rjät idag
<Spookan> Facebook är ju skräp så.
<coffen> någon som lyckats mounta en fns mountad disk med samba ?
<einand> Spookan: i dettafallet har det buggat ur totalt, och börjat lägga till vänner för mig, som jag inte godkänt
<HeMan> coffen: ska du vidare-exportera en nfs-disk via samba?
<Spixx> HeMan: den meningen gav mig kväljningar :P
<coffen> HeMan:  japps :)
<Spixx> coffen: whyyy :(
<Spixx> som att ha sten ovanpå en möglig macka till frukost...
<coffen> för jag måste
<Spixx> coffen: nöden har ingen lag I guess :p
<coffen> Spixx: precis...
<Spixx> fasen 1 timme kvar till man slutar: P
<HeMan> coffen: om du inte kör applikationer som mixtrar en massa med lås och oplocks så ska det gå bra
<HeMan> coffen: det kan förresten vara idé att stänga av oplocks på smb-share som är en nfs i botten
<coffen> heman  jag har testat flera olika parametrar i smb.conf , hittade nyss att lockd inte alltid fick kontakt med nfs
<HeMan> coffen: räcker med read-only?
<HeMan> coffen: det är så mycket enklare då
<coffen> HeMan:  ja
<HeMan> coffen: då kan du montera nfs'en med nolock,ro och exportera den som read only=yes
<coffen> HeMan:  aj då .. de  går inte för andra processer på samma maskin skriver saker i den
<HeMan> coffen: du kan annars göra en till montering på annan plats i filsystemet
<HeMan> coffen: om du vill göra fullösningar vill säga... :)
<coffen> HeMan:  vill jag tyvärr inte
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<lag^> Hallå grabben!
<realubot> Hej hej.
<ibm> vad är samba? då menar jag inte dansen
<gusnan> ibm, http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samba_%28programvara%29
<ibm> jag har en ip tv sat box som har detta vad är den till?
<madbear> dela filer
<ibm> aha
<ibm> ok
<ibm> smb eller nåt sånt
<ibm> heter programmet i boxen
<Markk> mm
<einand> min frus katt har epilepsi
<Markk> Jag råkade fucka upp en inställning i HTC Sense, om man går in i Developer options och väljer off på både Window animation scale samt Transition animation scale så går det inte att aktivera dessa igen.
<Markk> Någon idé om hur man kan fixa det? :)
<Markk> HTC one x med 4.0
<einand> Markk: installar om den ;)
<Markk> Måste ju finnas något annat sätt.
<andol> Markk: Hitta någon stackars tekniker i butiken där du köpte mobilen? :)
<Markk> Ojdå, fel kanal skrev jag det i också!
<Markk> Men ja
<Markk> Det skulle jag kunna göra.
<Markk> Men jag kan antagligen mer om skiten än vad folket i butiken kan.
<realubot> Intressant att snuten inte lyckades knäcka "skelett-kvinnans" kryptering.
<realubot> Hur vet Gmail att man är aktiv bara för att man fokuserar Chrome (och fliken med Gmail)?
<realubot> Gmails chatt-funktion slår om från away till online när jag fokuerar Chrome. Hur fungerar det?
<realubot> Hur vet Gmail att jag fokuserar Chrome (jag är inloggad i Gmail i den enda fliken som används i Chrome)?
<markus___> jag skulle gissa på <magi>-taggen
<markus___> :P
<realubot> Det verkar ju nästan som om Gmail kommunicerar med fönsterhanteraren. :S
<realubot> genom Chrome så klart men hur går det till i praktiken? Det sker ju på 1 sek. att Gmails chattfunktion slår om från away till online.
<realubot> markus___: Ja, om det hade funnits en sådan så ...
<markus___> är det när webbläsaren får fokus kanske?
<markus___> det kanske finns en sån funktion
<markus___> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3479734/javascript-jquery-test-if-window-has-focus
<realubot> markus___: Aha, det skulle ju förklara saken.
<realubot> Då kommunicerar javascriptet med fönsterhanteraren på något sätt?
<realubot> Eller med Chrome som i sin tur kommunicerar med fönsterhanteraren.
<markus___> realubot: snarare att webbläsaren implementarer javascript-api:t och beroende på OS/omgivning så lär eventet triggas nånstans från fönsterhanteraren från början
<markus___> men det betyder inte att javascript direkt kommunicerar med fönsterhanteraren eller vet att det finns en sådan
<markus___> det är upp till mozilla att lösa
<realubot> Det är ju Chrome. ;)
<realubot> Men visst, det förklarar ju saken.
<markus___> fungerar antagligen lite olika i win och linux.
<markus___> oki :>
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-22
<realubot> /wc
<Dynamit> Hej hopp alla användare.
<Spookan> Hej hopp.
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<Spookan> Slappt, själv då?
<Dynamit> Är väl bra
<maxjezy> här med, svårt att stå emot så springer ofta på toa.
<Dynamit> fel på blåsan maxjezy?
<maxjezy> skitblåsan japp
<maxjezy> äter syrahämmande medicin och det gör magen stenhård
<Dynamit> ta datorn med dig då ;)
<maxjezy> när jag tar ett uppehåll så släpper det totalt
<maxjezy> skiter ur 4 dagars härligheter
<maxjezy> jag har bara stationärt hemma nu
<Dynamit> Du har väl "smart phone"
<maxjezy> jo, men inte länge till, planerar på att skaffa en dummare
<Dynamit> varför skaffa dum telefon
<maxjezy> slippa onödig data-trafik
<Dynamit> min "mobil" är jag nöjd med
<maxjezy> den kommer stiga i pris, onödigt att bli "beroende" av data.
<Dynamit> den klassas som hand dator, "smart platta", "smart phone"
<maxjezy> jag gillar inte gå runt med en dator som inte alls är bekväm att surfa/skriva på, dålig kamera och allt. dessutom kostar den massor.
<Dynamit> men enligt Nokia själva är den klassad som handdator haha
<maxjezy> och stänger man av surf på telefonen är det bara en telefon, alla appar är i princip behov av internet.
<Dynamit> inte på min enhet :P
<maxjezy> vad, förutom telefoni och sms duger den till?`
<Dynamit> En jäkla massa eftersom det är Linux dist.
<Dynamit> oj Nokias egna som de har tyvärr lagt ner Maemo
<maxjezy> jo, men man sitter ju inte och gör för avancerat med mobilen
<maxjezy> typ, redigera bilder osv.
<maxjezy> sällan mobilen kommer till användning, kartor osv är iofs bra.
<Dynamit> det kan jag i praktiken göra med min handdator som jag kan ringa på
<maxjezy> utomlands osv.
<Dynamit> :P
<maxjezy> Dynamit, de viktigaste funktionerna är endå ringa och sms
<Dynamit> sedan kan det ju ta tid innan den renderar allting rätt men det var en annan sak och det kan jag göra så det går fortare genom att O.C CPU
<Dynamit> men det är ju klart till skillnad ifrån Android, IOS så måste jag varken Root'a enheten eller Jailbreaka bara R&D mode igång så har jag tillgång till root rättigheterna, men självklart har jag installerat paket som gör att root tillgången är permanent och inte behöver ha enheten i R&D mode hela tiden
<maxjezy> :)
 * maxjezy spenderar tiden på toa
<realubot> Ubuntu rullade precis ut Fx 17.
<maxjezy> realubot jag kör 17.0
<Spookan> Ska ni inte till DH?
<Dynamit> Menar du inte HD som i högsta domstolen?
<Spookan> Dynamit: Nej det menar jag inte.
<Dynamit> hepp, har totalt missat någongting
<einand> när jag åkte till jobbet idag, så möte jag en karavarn med bussar på väg 40, som det stod Dreamhack på
<Dynamit> aa Nu jaha är det nu det
<Dynamit> som vanligt man missar det av ena eller andra orsaken. Men DremHack är inte vad det ska vara längre
<Dynamit> nu är det mer någon jäkla spel messa
<maxjezy> det följer nog efterfrågan
<Dynamit> och de har inte namnet DreamHack utan orsak
<maxjezy> Dynamit, har du varit på något DH?
<Dynamit> Jag har missat av ena orsaken eller andra. Men räcker men bilder där ifrån för att man ska inse att det har helt klart spårat ut. för vad ser man bilder och klipp på jo jäkla massa människor som spelar
<maxjezy> det har ju alltid varit speldominerat
<maxjezy> frågan är om anonymous skulle klara av att installera FIFA 13 på alla deltagares datorer utan deras vetskap
<Dynamit> Låt PTS och de stora människorna tävla emot riktiga Svenska Hackarna och Crackers
<Dynamit> de skulle de säkert men vad skulle vitsen vara
<HeMan> och om man tex skulle köra en Sparc med NetBSD på så går det väl inte riktigt installera
<HeMan> det skulle gå packa upp men räknas det som installerat?
<Dynamit> Hur många på DreamHack tror du kör *nix dist. på sinna maskiner
<maxjezy> FIFA 13 är typ, packa upp.
<maxjezy> behöver inte installeras i den meningen.
<Spixx> Dynamit: meningslöst att köra på ett LAN :S? Annat än vissa få nördar :p
<Spixx> iofs funkar wow,lol,dota osv osv rätt bra i wine :p
<Markk> Wow, lol.
<Dynamit> lan jo men DH är stor LAN och vet inte om man kan kalla det LAN ändå eftersom de har två ställen som har Telia som ISP sist jag kollade, Mellan Älvsjö Mässan("Stockholms Mässan") och vad det nu var nåt jäkla köping har jag för mig med en stor mässa där så LAN kan ju diskuteras
<HeMan> det är ett WAN mao? :)
<Dynamit> HeMan jag sa inte att det var LAn det var Spixx
<Spixx> Norrköping och ja ett WAN :p
<Spixx> FÖRLÅT!
<Markk> Inte Stockholmsmässan?
<maxjezy> ah
<Dynamit> Markk såg du "" teckerna?
<Dynamit> Det hette Älvsjömässan långt innan några kom på idén att byta namn, för ska man hårddra så är ju Älvsjö inte riktigt i Stockholm men vist det är i Stockholms Län ja men det är inte samma sak.
<yarre1> tips på några bra servernamn nån?
<epzil0n> nästa hit kanske :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRZxM9rNyZ4&feature=plcp
<epzil0n> sailfish os verkar grymt ju
<einand> yarre1: vad säges om Yarrel dvs l i stället för 1 ;)
<einand> epzil0n: verkar ok
<epzil0n> einand: jepp, kollade videon på jolla.com också men den är på typ en halvtimme, riktigt intressant
<epzil0n> nähe nu har dom ändrat, det var en intruduktionsvideo i alla fall
<Dynamit> 3055 filer bara i första iso som ska extraheras till extern hårddisk snacka om att consol spel nu för tiden innehåller en hel del information
<einand> Kaspersky kallar det för Rootkit Linux Snakso och uppger att handlar om en typ av rootkit, eller spionprogram som sprids via webbservrar som använder Debian Squeeze och Nginx,
<Dynamit> wow ett rootkit till *nix system det var ju väntat att det skulle komma till slut
<HeMan> rootkit har iofs funnits ett tag redan
<HeMan> hjälpte en kollega att städa en server för minst 10 år sedan
<Dynamit> Men hur vanliga är dem till *nix systemen
<HeMan> inte så särskillt
<HeMan> det tror jag iofs har med att göra med mängden ansluta system än med den övergripande säkerheten
<HeMan> det kom ett för några år sedan som installerades genom att man la till ett repo för teman eller bakgrundsbilder
<Dynamit> baa vad det tar att extrahera spel till ext. hdd. (konsol spel)
<Dynamit> 1/15 klara just nu
<HeMan> är det en USB-disk?
<Dynamit> anv. kontroll kort som är USB-anslutning på ja stycke 2.0
<coobra> någon som har en macmini 1.4ghare ligandes :D
<Markk> Dynamit: Undrade mest varför du sär skrev.
<Dynamit> ext. , hdd. är ju förkortning hur skulle det se ut med ext.HDD.?
<Spixx> einand: läste på om det där. Ingen fara dock då du måste ha root från början enl analytikerna.
<Spookan> Jag har bara en Mac mini 2.3 ghz men inte liggandes.
<Spixx> Eller de hittade iaf inget som tydde på att själva exploiten var självspridande.
<Dynamit> och rootning i sig är aldrig skadlit men som anv. så måste man skydda tillgången till root tillgången
<Spixx> Dynamit: oja, det är dock en rätt skrämmande haxx med en "rätt" smart tcp injektion men tydligen var det ngn script kiddie som massa extra saker i kernel modulen som gjort att den var enkel att upptäcka :P
<Dynamit> hahaha vilken amatör
<Dynamit> gömt läge har han hört talas som det
<Markk> Dynamit: "Stockholms Mässan" syftar jag.
<Dynamit> a ha du menar det
<Dynamit> blev a rena farten
<Spixx> Dynamit, :)
<Spixx> Rolig läsning dock :p
<Dynamit> Undrar varför mono developer genererar en executebel fil när jag anv. källkoden ifrån ett av mina program som jag har kodat för hmm ja annat OS. men men ska jag få den att generera spec. för *nix dist. så måste ja väl porta halva jäkla källkoden för att få till det
<Dynamit> och det orkar jag inte för då ska jag koda för två olika OS med mer eller mindre samma kod
<einand> Spixx: den är ju självspridande
<Spixx> Nej, när du har blivit infekterad sköter dne sig själv
<Spixx> men inget sagt om HUR den sprider sig. Det är ju en modul till kerneln? Finns väll inga exploits som du kan köra för att få in en sådan "mig veterligen"
<Dynamit> jippi 7/15 ISO filer är klara
<K350> min lubuntu 12.10 hittar inte mitt externa usb ljudkort. Men den syns i lsusb. NÃ¥gon?
<Stirner> är det någon av er här som råkar vara på DH möjligtvis?
<realubot> "Efter att ha letat land och rike runt bestämde vi oss för att utöka verksamheten i Göteborgsområdet, närmare bestämt Sisjö Handelsområde."
<realubot> Woho!
<realubot> Nu har jag Inet, MediaMarkt och Webhallen i min närhet.
<realubot> Webhallens butik ligger bara 5 min promenad från Inet.
<realubot> Det är bara pengarna som fattas nu så om ni är vänliga och skänker en slant så lovar jag att hjälpa Webhallen att komma igång med den nya butiken. Okej?
<realubot> HeMan: Are you talking about this? http://www.osnews.com/story/22625/Malware_Hidden_Inside_Screensaver_Theme_on_GNOME-Look
<realubot> HeMan: I know what you are thinking. Did he post six links or only five?
<realubot> HeMan: Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?
<realubot> Det där sista var lite offtopic.
<realubot> Jag hoppas att du förstår poängen. Det är oklart om det var innehållet i den länken som jag postade som du hade i åtanke när du pratade om root kit till Linux.
<Dynamit> skrattar lika mycket varje gång jag ser Stupid Riders när de försöker få tävla emot Ghost Rider och han säger som det är "för att köra i de hastigheterna på sånna vägar måste man veta exakt hur vägarna ser ut och hur mycket man kan pressa och jag har inte dem kunskaperna om vägarna här nere, så det får bli på Nünburgring isådanna fall" och de försöker klanka på han för att han för ovanlighetens skull använde d
<realubot> "Nu är Rihanna lika stor som Madonna och The Supremes. I alla fall om man ser till antalet ettor på den amerikanska Billboardlistan."
<realubot> Där ser ni.
<gusnan> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitter
<einand> realubot: hemskt
<einand> att skit artister som Rihanna kommer upp på toplisten i huvudtaget är mig en udda sak
<HakanS> HÃ¥ller med gusnan.
 * einand behöver gå på toaletten
<einand> ;)
<David-A> har tiina varit här?
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 2012-11-22 22:11:20.12
<David-A> (Jag övar inför domedagen. Om jag publicerar scriptet och alla använder det då, blir det då självuppfyllande?)
<Dynamit> fnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Dynamit> Hel**** s****s jäkla otur
<realubot> einand: Skitartist? Hon är ju snygg som katten.
<realubot> gusnan: Det är bättre att twittra här för då vet man att man har läsare. Risken med Twitter är att ingen följer en.
<realubot> Tvångstwitter, kallas det.
<gusnan> realubot, tror du alla tycker det är bättre att du twittrar här?
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 23:24:25.26
<realubot> gusnan: Det är ju inte intressant. Då hade det inte hetat att tvångstwittra.
<David-A> Twitter-beroende?
<realubot> David-A: Tja, om det här är Twitter så.
<realubot> David-A: Det här är min Twitter.
<realubot> David-A: Du läser den nu.
<David-A> Då är det ömsesidigt :)
<realubot> Oavett om du vill eller ej. Det kallar jag att tvångstwittra.
<realubot> David-A: Ja. Där sa du något.
<David-A> Jag har t.ex ett pythonprogram som twittrar här, hur stört är det?
<realubot> gusnan: Jag med dig skoja.
<gusnan> Vem ska man fråga om man vill bli bannad?
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 23:32:23.32
<realubot> gusnan: Haha.
<realubot> gusnan: Du vet väl att offtopic-snack är tillåtet i kanalen?
<gusnan> Jaså? Det är inte "kanalriktlinjer" i "topic" som gäller?
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 23:45:23.45
<maxjezy> tjenare!
<David-A> hej max
<David-A> du har väl varit här länge o lyssnat
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 00:10:20.30
<maxjezy> David-A, det stämmer
<maxjezy> jag är en god lyssnare
<maxjezy> men en ännu godare talare.
<maxjezy> inte lika god dock som den hamburgaren jag precis nu ska sätta i mig
<realubot> gusnan: Det är bestämt på möte i #ubuntu-se-mote att offtopic-snack är tillåtet här. Det var en anledning till att #ubuntu-se-offtopic sängdes.
<realubot> maxjezy: Om man skulle börja med digital illustration?
<gusnan> realubot, Det som står i topic då? Det stämmer inte?
<realubot> gusnan: Tydligen inte.
<realubot> gusnan: Jag var ju med på mötet så jag vet att jag har rätt.
<gusnan> realubot, så varför skrivs det inte i topic då?
<gusnan> realubot, det är väl ganska länge sedan det mötet var?
<realubot> gusnan: Spelar det någon roll om det var länge sedan?
<realubot> gusnan: Ett beslut gäller väl tills ett annat beslut tas?
<realubot> Eller har vi anarki här i kanalen?
<realubot> gusnan: Punkt 4. Läs och lär: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te18/protokoll
<realubot> "En diskussion startade där den ena sidan ville att kanalen inte skulle ha någon styrning eller reglering. Den andra sidan framförde att alla kanaler inom #ubuntu-namnrymden måste följa CoC. Efter en längre debatt beslutades det att stänga ner #ubuntu-se-offtopic eftersom off-topic-diskussioner som följer CoC ändå tillåts i #ubuntu-se."
<gusnan> Så det är CoC och Ubuntus IRC-regler som gäller här då menar du?
<realubot> Mindre än 1 år sedan så särskilt länge sedan är det inte heller.
<realubot> gusnan: Det verkar så ja.
<gusnan> Och du tycker dom reglerna följs bra? Eller har vi anarki här i kanalen?
<maxjezy> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.478430/9-aring-utpekad-som-pirat
<maxjezy> horerisnutarna har gjort det igen!
<gusnan> maxjezy, skitbra exempel!
<gusnan> realubot, du tycker det där följer CoC? Det har inget med politik att göra?
<maxjezy> banka på barnet bara, lär dem veta hut!
<maxjezy> allt har med politik att göra här i världen
<maxjezy> realubot, videokonst är något du borde börja med
<maxjezy> kolla KOBRA på svtplay
<maxjezy> videokonsten firar 50 år snart
<gusnan> realubot, nå?
<maxjezy> funderar på att gå till polisen och erkänna upphovsrättsbrott
<maxjezy> jag har ju minst laddat ner 10000 filmer
<maxjezy> vad kan det ge för straff?
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-23
<maxjezy> alla borde erkänna sig skyldiga
<maxjezy> endast då kan det bli ändring
<maxjezy> finns ju miljoner grovt kriminella upphovsrättsligister i detta land
<David-A> såg du inslaget om att kontokortföretag vägrar genomföra betalning åt svenska butiker på nätet som visserligen är lagliga (både i sve o usa) men säljer skräckfilm eller sexleksaker som vissa amerikaner kan finna anstötliga
<realubot> gusnan: Jag bryr mig inte om finliret. Vi stänge offtopic-kanalen av två anledningar. En av anledningar var att kanalen var överflödig för offtopic-snack är tillåtet här. Det som inte tolereras är prat om sex, knark, våld ... typ.
<realubot> Politik kanske också ingår.
<realubot> Jag minns inte hur snacket gick i detalj nu.
<David-A> realubot: oj, förlåt att jag nämnde sexleksaker, då :)
<realubot> David-A: Säg det till gusnan. Jag bryr mig inte.
<David-A> gusnan: hej!
<gusnan> Godkväll, godkväll.
<maxjezy> synd att sex och knark hör dit
<David-A> vi får sitta här tysta och titta på varandra bara
<maxjezy> knulla och röka gås är ju härligt
<gusnan> David-A, Hurså? För att någon frågar vad det är för regler som gäller så skulle ingen våga säga nåt?
<maxjezy> realubot, offtopic behövdes visst för vi prata asmycket sex och knark i den kanalen
<maxjezy> mins hur en person pratade om att ha sex med 2 tjejer inblandat samtidigt dessutom
<maxjezy> och antagligen med droger inblandat
<maxjezy> må syndaren brinna i helvetets eviga lågor
<David-A> (mitt pythonprogram kallar....)
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 01:23:45.67
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad går videokonst ut på?
<realubot> David-A: Enastående!
<maxjezy> realubot, ge sig in på ny mark, testa olika saker med videokamera
<maxjezy> jag anser mig själv vara videokonstnär, fast video är ju utdött.
<maxjezy> allt är digitalt.
<David-A> jag skulle vilja generalisera frågan: vad går konst ut på? eller: vad är konst?
<David-A> förlåt, jag drar tillbaka frågan, tänkte inte på att det var så sent
<maxjezy> ja, konst är någonting som ännu inte blivit kommerciellt
<maxjezy> låg budget
<maxjezy> men halshugg inte mig för dessa uttalanden, konsten vill inte bli placerad i fack
<David-A> realubot: mitt pythonprogram håller på och övar inför 12 dec 2012 kl 12 osv, fast med min vanliga diciplin kommer den väl att missa tillfället
<realubot> David-A: Vad händer då bortsett från 121212?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, på Konstfack.
<realubot> maxjezy: https://www.konstfack.se/
<David-A> realubot: ingenting, utom om jag publicerar pythonprogrammet och alla använder det samtidigt, då går internet under
<realubot> David-A: Det låter spännande. Lycka till.
<realubot> ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<David-A> realubot: pythonprogrammet finns här http://paste.ubuntu.com/1378430/ , spara som ~/bin/mymessageattime
<realubot> David-A: Jag tänker inte hjälpa dig trasha Internet.
<David-A> realubot: nä det behöver du inte, du kan ange vilken tidpunkt du vill
<realubot> David-A: Håller du på och lär dig Python eller vad är meningen?
<David-A> tvärtom, jag håller på och lär python, det är inte lätt, eller jo, ganska
<realubot> Du lär Python prata ditt språk?
 * realubot googlar på videokonst.
<David-A> nja, inte språk, att göra som jag vill
<David-A> lydnadsträning! heter det
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/video/596101/del-8-av-12-videokonst
<maxjezy> näe, kika lite x-files
<realubot> David-A: Agility.
<David-A> realubot: ja, "dog agility" enligt wikipedia
<David-A> realubot: jä, "dog training" passar bättre, fast för python, men om man ska tro Cesar Millan i problemhundtvprogrammet så är det nog hunden som tränar mej
<David-A> (nu kallar den igen...)
<David-A> :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 02:02:02.02
<David-A> äsch det blev fel
<David-A> gonatt
<aopsj> +
<realubot> ""Uppskattningsvis rör det sig om åtkomst till flera hundra­tusentals patienters uppgifter från minst tidigt 1990-tal (eventuellt ännu tidigare) fram till och med 2009-09-31", står det i utredningen som är stämplad med ordet "KONFIDENTIELLT".
<realubot> Fallet är polisanmält, som ett misstänkt dataintrång."
<realubot> Vaför blev gusnan bannad? :S
<Spixx> ;)
<Spixx> Gillar Nafallo evil typ en user som joinad BAN!
<Nafallo> han bad mig banna honom i PM...
<Spixx> Bahaha
<Spixx> så du lydde? Tänk om han bara blivit ägd :P?
<Spixx> eller "bad mig" som i att han var dryg
<Spixx> realubot, vad det gäller intrånget?
<hR13> hej alla, är det någon här som vet om man kan lägga in en ampache server i clementine  musik spelare, det är så tråkigt att ha en separat spelare för ampache .. någon som har några tips
<Dynamit> hm hur menar du nu hR13?
<hR13> jag vill använda clementine som music spelare, men jag hittar inte om eller vart jag kan lägga in min ampache server, så just nu för att testa så kör jag viridian men det är jobbigt med dubbla spelare
<Dynamit> vill du kontrollera spelarern på flera ställen eller va, måste förstå hundra procent innan jag tänker försöka hjälpa dig så det inte blir onödigt arbete för dig och mig
<hR13> jag har precis börjat leka lite med ampache, men när jag inte kunnde lägga till ampache url:en i clementine började jag leta efter plugins utan att hitta något så då tänkte jag att jag ställer en fråga på irc:en så kanske någon har ett bra tips :-)
<Dynamit> ja men jag måste ju förstå vad du vill uppnå
<hR13> jag vill kunna spela min ampache media stream i clementine
<Dynamit> förstår jag men har tyvärr så känner jag att det är helt ute ur min kunskap, har liksom inte bråkar med midia spelare på det sättet och andå mindre clementine har aldrig använt det
<Dynamit> men om du väntar kanske någon annan kan svara
<bamsefar> Någon som kör keepalived med vlan-interface?
<hR13> tack  Dynamit
<DrLinux> Upplever att qBit. är segt uppåt, vilket inte borde vara fallet med tanke på 100/100. Tips?
<ibm> det är så dåligt med gnu/linux att skärmen stängs av när man tittar på t. ex. youtube eller nåt liknande?
<ibm> detta händer aldrig i microsoft windows?
<johanbr> antagligen därför att Flash inte vet hur man pratar med gnome-screensaver över dbus
<johanbr> klaga hos adobe
<ibm> alltså adobe i gnu/linux menar du?
<ibm> vet någon hur man fixar detta?
<johanbr> nu vet jag inte vad du menar
<johanbr> om det är flash är det bara adobe som kan fixa det
<ibm> flash player i gnu/linux menar du?
<johanbr> ja
<ibm> det borde gå att fixa detta?
<johanbr> som sagt, det är bara adobe som kan göra det
<johanbr> men se t.ex http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=275446 för något som borde funka hyfsat
<ibm> funkar detta också för xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> ska jag sätta detta i den här sökvägen $HOME/bin/flash-screensaver-inhibitor.py?
<johanbr> jag förstår inte frågan
<johanbr> om du menar spara programmet under det filnamnet så är svaret ja
<Spookan> ibm: Inaktivera att skärmen stängs av bara?
<ibm> Spookan vilken dåligt lösning då jag vill att den ska stängas av när jag inte använder datorn?
<ibm> Spookan har du ingen bättre lösning?
<ibm> det borde finnas något enkelt sätt?
<ibm> det som står i hemsidan funkar inte heller?
<ibm> någon inställning för typ skärmen?
<ibm> undantag då den inte ska stängas?
<HakanS> ibm: Vilken hemsida?
<ibm> länken ovanför
<ibm> för fedora
<HakanS> ibm: På vilket sätt fungerar det inte?
<HakanS> ibm: Ser nu att du kör Xubuntu. Scriptet du fick tips om är gjort för Gnome 3, och inte Openbox som Xubuntu använder.
<DrLinux> Någon som vet hur man får igång de inbyggda högtalarna på en bärbar? (Sony Vaio)
<K350> Hur skiljer sig linux-image-extra-3.5... från samma kärna där det inte strå "extra" ?
<veryape> xtra har förmodligen stöd för mer saker skulle jag tro
<veryape> drlinux: kolla sound settings, klicka på högtalarikonen uppe till höger om du kör ubuntu
<veryape> unity menar jag såklart
<veryape> se så att det är den devisen som ljudet skickas till
<realubot> Har inte Gmail en funktion för att söka i listan med mottagen/skickad epost?
<andol> K350: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153023/what-is-the-linux-image-extra-package-for-and-do-i-need-it
<ibm> Hakans xubuntu använder inte openbox?
<ibm> HakanS är det inte xfce?
<ibm> i alla fall den där scriptet gjorde ingen nytta alls
<ibm> K350 det var länge sen
<ibm> K350 nästan ett annat liv sen sist hur rullar livet nu
<markus___> Hej
<markus___> Vad händer med ubuntu idag?
<HakanS> markus_: Något speciellt du tänker på, som ska hända med Ubuntu?
<markus___> jag vet inte. kanske att man byter tillbaka till brunt tema igen?
<HakanS> ibm: Det var fel av mig. Xubuntu använder xfwm4 som fönsterhanterare. Hur som helst så är det inte Gnome, som skriptet var gjort för.
<einand> realubot: hon är riktig skabbig, iaf enligt min smak.
<einand> så, då har man drogat ner sig rejält, penselin, två sorters smärtstillande och nått mer skit
<einand> allt pga en visdomstand kände för att trasla in sig i en nerv
<realubot> einand: Haha. Kallar du Rihanna "skabbig"?
<K350> andol: Tack. Tror det kanlösa mina driver (module) problem :-)
<ibm> K350 det var länge sen
<ibm> K350 nästan ett annat liv sen sist hur rullar livet nu
<ibm> det är så dåligt med gnu/linux att skärmen stängs av när man tittar på t. ex. youtube eller nåt liknande?
<ibm> detta händer aldrig i microsoft windows?
<Dynamit> min skärm har inte stängs ner när på linux dist. jag anv.
<veryape> ibm: det håller jag med om, något som liknar caffeine borde utvecklas unity
<veryape> http://lightheadsw.com/caffeine/
<ibm> detta är alltså bara för mac?
<ibm> inte xubuntu?
<realubot> ibm: Jag har ju talat om för dig hur du löser det.
<realubot> ibm: Du får ju ställa in särmsläckaren på längre tid alt. stänga av skärmsläckaren.
<realubot> As simple as that.
<realubot> *skärmsläckaren
<markus___> Jag äger 268361 kr
<markus___> fel
<markus___> Jag äger 269361 kr.
<markus___> Kanske skulle köpa mig en stuga i jämtland eller något
<veryape> realubot: jo, men det är ju lite drygt att göra när man bara ska kolla på ett program på svtplay, orka ändra det varje gång man kollar på flas, borde finnas en snabbtangent/ikon för det som man slår på/av med ett klick eller linknande
<phibxr> veryape: många applikationer tar hand om det själv. mplayer har en switch för det.
<phibxr> veryape: fungerar dock bara mot xscreensaver tror jag.
<veryape> phibxr: ja, att mplayer funkar vet jag, men det hjälper inte när jag kollarp å svtplay
<veryape> jag hade velat se en liten switch uppe i det övre fältet i unity, typ en kaffekopp, som man kan trycka på, när den är svart så somnar inte datorn/dimmar inte skärmen, när den är utgråad så fungerar allt som vanligt
<veryape> det hade varit något det
<veryape> hade jag kunnat programmera hade jag satt igång bums
<phibxr> veryape: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/2-ways-to-temporarily-disable.html
<phibxr> veryape: caffeine moddat för gnome-screensaver, alternativt ett script som detectar flash i chrome/ium eller firefox.
<veryape> tack
<veryape> precis vad jag ville ha
<phibxr> veryape: :)
<_Trullo> e väl enkelt o byta ikoner i ubuntu va?
<phibxr> _Trullo: installera gnome-tweak-tool och välj ditt icon-set under Themes bara.
<_Trullo> ok, tack, ska prova, behöver se vad som är i mappen
<phibxr> _Trullo: Nu talade jag om att byta ikontema, var det något annat som du menade? :P
<_Trullo> jag vill kunna se på ikonen vad som är i mappen
<phibxr> _Trullo: Du menar emblems?
<phibxr> _Trullo: Att man kan sätta en not på Musik-mappen och ett fotografi på Bilder-mappen?
<phibxr> _Trullo: Det är något som din filhanterare bestämmer snarare.
<realubot> veryape: Varför använder ni skärmsläckaren ö.h.t?
<phibxr> realubot: Jag har xscreensaver körande för att kunna låsa skärmen.
<phibxr> realubot: Kunde köra den utan timeout iofs.
<realubot> phibxr: Man behöver väl inte ha skärmsläckare för att låsa skärmen? Eller krävs det för att automatiskt låsa skärmen efter x minuter?
<phibxr> realubot: Japp.
<realubot> Spixx: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1139340-anonymous-hackade-sjukhus
<EAG> hmm.. nån som vet ifall det finns nån aktiv kanal nånstans för vba?
<EAG> helt fel kanal att fråga i, men men...
<ibm> realubot skärmsläckaren har ju stängt av det är skärmen som också stängs av
<ibm> realubot det är en väldigt dåligt lösning att stänga av också denna funktion eftersom jag vill ju att skärmen ska stängas av efter en viss tid när jag inte använder datorn alls
<ibm> K350 det var länge sen
<ibm> K350 nästan ett annat liv sen sist hur rullar livet nu
<ibm> realubot har du ingen bättre lösning?
<ibm> realubot det måste finnas något annat sätt?
<ibm> det är så dåligt med gnu/linux att skärmen stängs av när man tittar på t. ex. youtube eller nåt liknande?
<ibm> detta händer aldrig i microsoft windows?
<maxjezy> näe, i windows händer det aldrig.
<maxjezy> ubuntu borde lägga in dessa inställningar i installationen, man väntar ju endå bara på att de ska bli klart, lika bra att confa dessa saker samtidigt
<HakanS> ibm: Har du provat http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/2-ways-to-temporarily-disable.html ?
<ibm> HakanS det står ju att den inte funkar för youtube
<ibm> HakanS eller för html5
<ibm> hur kommer det sig att detta inte händer i google android den bygger ju på gnu/linux?
<ibm> i google android mobiler t. ex. händer det inte att skärmen slocknar?
<johanbr> android har mycket lite gemensamt med en standard linuxdistro, annat än kärnan
<ibm> fast kärnan är densamma?
<johanbr> i princip, ja
<ibm> är inte kärnan grunden?
<johanbr> Opels bilar bygger på GM-chassi, men det betyder inte att radion i en Cadillac och i en Opel fungerar likadant
<ibm> dåligt exempel
<ibm> tycker jag
<EAG> vad har youtube direkt med kärnan att göra?
<johanbr> android har i princip allt annat annorlunda: annan libc, annat userspace, andra grafikdrivrutiner, osv osv osv.
<ibm> eftersom chassi inte har något att göra med själva systemet
<johanbr> det är inte direkt så att kärnan styr din skärmsläckare
<maxjezy> om du ser kungen som kärnan
<maxjezy> och tjänarna som android
<maxjezy> och människorna som appar
<EAG> usch.. 12 h nonstop vba-kodande :(
<EAG> vad är egentligen motsvarigheten i OO/libreoffice?
<ibm> så alla gnu/linux distributioner är ganska lika förutom google android
<maxjezy> nej, alla är ganska olika, alla har olika appar
<maxjezy> och, vad är det gemene man ser när han öppnar upp, jo apparna
<johanbr> ibm: ja, det grundläggande systemet är mycket likt
<johanbr> (om man inte räknar speciallösningar som Debian/kFreeBSD t.ex.)
<maxjezy> om windows vore linux, tänk vad bra linux hade varit :)
<markus___> jag fattar inte!
<ibm> är debian ännu värre?
<ibm> hade windows haft gnu/linux kärnan då hade den förmodligen varit den bästa av alla distributioner?
<EAG> en omvänd grissminkning alltså
<ibm> när det gäller enkelhet i alla fall?
<ibm> men då hade den varit åtminstånde väldigt stabil?
<ibm> fast vad är det för fel med debian?
<ibm> vad menar du är den ännu värre alltså mycket sämre?
<ibm> johanbr vad menar du med speciallösningar?
<ibm> johanbr är debian sämre?
<maxjezy> jag upplever debian som bäst
<maxjezy> efter windows
<ibm> vad är det med den som är bäst?
<ibm> är den lika enkel som windows?
<maxjezy> debian är från 90 talet
<maxjezy> typ 20 års förfinande
<maxjezy> som ubuntu bara tog och kallade ubuntu
<maxjezy> och förstörde på mindre än 5 år
<maxjezy> inte undra på att linux rykte bara faller i klaveret
<maxjezy> ja, debian är mycket lättare än ubuntu iaf
<maxjezy> men, windows är förbannat lätt jämnfört med alla linuxdistros
<ibm> jag måste hålla med dig när det gäller ubuntu och liknande varianter fedora är t. ex. bättre och misslyckas inte med uppgradering som ubuntu gör
<maxjezy> min knappt 2 år gamla dotter behärskar windows 8 väldigt bra, när hon körde ubuntu skrek hon helatiden för allt bara fucka ur
<ibm> om debian är enklare hur kommer det sig att ubuntu blev så känd när det gäller enkelhet
<HakanS> Mina 7 år gamla barn säger tvärt om.
<maxjezy> HakanS, har du mutat med kakor?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> den mörka sidan brukar göra det.
<HakanS> ibm: Ubuntu är enklare än Debian för de flesta.
<maxjezy> HakanS, fast, för de som varit med i linuxvärlden ett tag borde det vara debian som är lättare
<maxjezy> och de flesta är väl gamla goda linuxister
<maxjezy> tror ubuntu blivit för svårt för dem
<maxjezy> de vill ha ett svart jävla mörker av cli och irssi, inte massa sjukt flashight begåvade startmenyer
<ibm> vad är det för skillnad när det gäller enkelhet?
<maxjezy> man slipper åtgärda buggiga saker i debian
<ibm> alltså grafiskt enkelhet?
<maxjezy> ubuntu är ett liv av trail and error
<maxjezy> grafiskt är de ungefär lika enkla, men ubuntu är mycket mer ostabilt för användarna, det är typ som rysk roulette
<HakanS> maxjezy: Beror väl på vad man vill göra. Själv använder jag datorn som ett redskap. Andra använder den för att lära sig hur den fungerar.
<maxjezy> för vissa är det jättebra, men för många är det jobbigt med alla buggar
<maxjezy> dessa slipper man ofta i debian
<maxjezy> HakanS, precis, jag använder den som redskap med, inte speciellt intresserad hur koden som linux använder ser ut
<maxjezy> eller vilken licens den har
<maxjezy> hej Stirner på dreamhack
<maxjezy> har du träffat anakata eller någon annan lösdriven hacker?
<ibm> varför kan man inte ha bara en partition i gnu/linux?
<maxjezy> går det i windows?
<ibm> varför måste /swap och /home partitionerna vara separata från root?
<ibm> ja i windows räcker det med enbart C:\
<ibm> alltså om man enbart vill ha ett os
<maxjezy> Everything in your linux file system can go in the same (single) partition. However, there are circumstances when you may want to restrict the growth of certain file systems. For example, if your mail spool was in the same partition as your root fs and it filled the remaining space in the partition, your computer would basically hang.
<ibm> översättning tack
<ibm> fattar inte
<maxjezy> allt går att ha i samma partition, men man vill inte detta pga att ens mail kan fylla partitionen och skapa en frysning av datorn när utrymmet tagit slut
<maxjezy> i teorin
<maxjezy> det bästa är att ha en partition för varje fil man har på datorn
<maxjezy> på så vis skulle man inte riskera att radera alla filer genom att rensa en partition
<ibm> men i windows funkar det med bara en även när man har ont om kapacitet kvar
<maxjezy> nej, man blir överöst med meddelanden om att rensa
<maxjezy> och windows använder inte bara en partition
<ibm> det är bra att den säger att man ska rensa
<maxjezy> det är bra att ha partitioner, om man ska göra backup så är det lätt att utföra även CLI
<maxjezy> har man OS och ens privata filer i samma partition är det bökigt
<ibm> jag har installerat windows på flera datorer med bara en partition utan något problem
<maxjezy> dessutom vill man ha swap utrymme om man har dåligt med ram så kan man swappa
<maxjezy> när du installerar, ber inte windows om att behålla lite space för eget bruk?
<maxjezy> bootinfo osv.
<ibm> nej
<ibm> om det är de 7 mb du pratar om
<maxjezy> ja?
<ibm> det går bra utan
<maxjezy> sen är det bra att ha många partitioner
<maxjezy> det gör datorn snabbare
<maxjezy> åtkomsten blir snabbare ju mindre de är
<ibm> när det gäller defragmentering
<ibm> ja
<ibm> att ha en där man ändrar mycket
<ibm> men som sagt det funkar även utmärkt med enbart en
<ibm> i windows
<maxjezy> jo, även linux funkar ju med en
<maxjezy> tex, live cd.
<ibm> även utan 7 mb
<ibm> nej inte i gnu/linux
<ibm> om man försöker utan /swap
<maxjezy> det enda du behöver är en cd och ram-minne
<ibm> i windows är /swap inbyggt i C:\
<ibm> och den kan även ökas vid behov automatiskt
<HakanS> ibm: Vad är problemet med att du ska ha två partitioner i Ubuntu?
<maxjezy> ibm, man kan använda usb-minnen osv till swap har ja för mig
<maxjezy> i windows
<maxjezy> om minnet tar slut
<ibm> ja som extra
<maxjezy> annars rensar man bara lite i film mappen :)
<ibm> men du har ju fortfarande swap i C:\
<maxjezy> använder jag ens swap?
<ibm> och den kan ökas automatiskt vid behov
<maxjezy> tumregeln brukar ju bara att ha lika stor swap som ram
<maxjezy> varför?
<ibm> ja som standard har alla windows
<ibm> alltså swap
<maxjezy> men används den?
<ibm> ja
<maxjezy> har man 16 gb ram, kommer swappandet ske endå?
<ibm> det är klart
<HakanS> ibm: Windows och Ubuntu fungerar på olika sätt. Det är bara att acceptera.
<maxjezy> förutom vid vilolägen osv
<maxjezy> windows är hemligt, ingen vet hur det funkar
<ibm> om du gör något som kräver mer än t. ex. 10 gb då kommer den att hjälpa till
<maxjezy> även om 6gb ram finns ledigt?
<ibm> du kan även ändra själv swap utrymmet
<maxjezy> väldigt sällan jag har kommit upp i 16 gb ram
<maxjezy> användning
<HakanS> ibm: Varför börjar du prata om hur Windows fungerar?
<HakanS> ibm: Var det inte Ubuntu du ville ha hjälp med?
<ibm> men att ha den standard är bäst eftersom den kan ökas vid behov helt automatiskt
<maxjezy> swappens tid är nog snart förbi
<ibm> en dålig grej med gnu/linux är att man måste ha swap i en partition
<ibm> nackdelen är att den inte kan utökas automatiskt vid behov
<ibm> utan /swap blir datorn trögt
<ibm> och att gnu/linux inte kan använda root lediga utrymmet till /swap
<HakanS> ibm: Att använda swap som en ersättare till att utöka internminnet gör datorn trög.
<maxjezy> hur mycket snabbare är ram-minnen är tex ssd diskar?
<maxjezy> snabbaste ram VS snabbaste ssd
<HakanS> ibm: Behöver du använda större swap än mängden internminne så är det dags att uppgradera datorn med mer ram.
<einand> realubot: ja
<maxjezy> HakanS, behövs swap om man har godt om ram?
<HakanS> maxjezy: Ja, om du vill kunna sätta datorn i viloläge.
<ibm> och då bör man ha lika mycket som ram minnet
<maxjezy> men att swappa över 16 gb till hårddisk från ram måste ta tid
<HakanS> maxjezy: Då förs innehållet som ligger i ram över till swap.
<maxjezy> viloläge är ingenting jag använder
<ibm> vänteläge då behövs den till det också eller
<HakanS> maxjezy: Då lär du inte behöva någon swap
<HakanS> ibm: Nej.
<ibm> men alltså regeln är att man ska ha lika mycket ram som swap eller
<ibm> eller hur
<maxjezy> om man ska använda viloläge i alla tänkbara situationer så visst
<ibm> men om man har /home i samma root partition vad händer då
<HakanS> ibm: Var det en fråga?
<ibm> ja vad händer då
<maxjezy> beror väl på vad som sker?
<maxjezy> raderar du root, då raderar du home.
<maxjezy> detta kan hända
<HakanS> ibm: Det händer inget speciellt. Det går alldeles utmärkt.
<maxjezy> det innebär väl en säkerhetsrisk också?
<ibm> om root är monterat kan man väl inte ta bort den eller?
<maxjezy> illasinnade hackers hackar din root och plundrar alla dina filmer
<ibm> men då hackar de även /home
<EAG> 127.0.0.1 är den fetaste servern på hela internet! snacka om snabb ping!
<maxjezy> EAG, ofta, snabbare än freenode?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> skitsnabbt jobbat ubot2
<ibm> så säkerheten är samma
<realubot> ibm: Skärmen stängs väl inte av? Det är väl skärmsläckaren som går på eller så blir skärmen blank (vilket också styrs av skärmsläckare)?
<ibm> men blir datorn trögare om man använder /home i samma root partition?
<realubot> ibm: Pperativsystemet stänger knappast av skärmen? Det måste du ju göra manuellt?
<realubot> *Operativsystemet
<maxjezy> realubot, operativsystemet ger signal till grafikkortet att inte ge output
<maxjezy> och då stänger skärmen
<maxjezy> av sig själv
<maxjezy> i standby
<maxjezy> tills du pillar mus
<realubot> Okej, så kanske det är.
<ibm> jo skärmen stängs av
<realubot> Men grafikkortet ger ju knappast en sådan signal när ibm tittar på youtube.
<ibm> jo det gör den
<realubot> Så det måste ju vara skärmsläckaren som går igång med blank skärm.
<maxjezy> realubot, eftersom ingen inputaktivitet sker så sker det
<maxjezy> om han tittar på långa klipp
<ibm> men blir datorn trögare om man använder /home i samma root partition?
<maxjezy> mus/tangentbord
<maxjezy> ibm, yepp
<ibm> varför det?
<maxjezy> men det beror på hårdvara med
<realubot> Alltså, skärmen stänger ju inte av när han tittar på yuotube. Det är i.s.f. skärmsläckaren som går igång.
<realubot> Skärmen stänger ju bara av om du stänger av datorn.
<maxjezy> realubot, det är nog ubuntu som fular sig
<realubot> Skärmen känner ju inte av vad ibm gör med datorn så länge datorn är påslagen.
<maxjezy> ger signal till grafiken att den inte används
<realubot> Inte en chans.
<maxjezy> jo, om du inte rör mus eller tangentbord tror ubuntu att du sover
<realubot> Det är ibm som måste stänga av skärmsläckaren i Xubuntu.
<maxjezy> och släcker skärmen
<maxjezy> jo, eller energisparläge
<maxjezy> realubot, det pinsamma är att inte detta redan är per default
<realubot> Ja, men då är det inställningar för detta i Xubuntu som ibm får ändra.
<maxjezy> man ska kunna ha skärmsläckare igång
<maxjezy> och kunna njuta tuben samtidigt
<maxjezy> utan att störas ut.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är väl vettigt att en bärbar dator har inställningar för att stänga av skärmen efter x minuter av inaktivitet.
<maxjezy> realubot, youtube/film ska inte anses som inaktivitet
<realubot> för att spara batteri. Precis som att skärmen släcks om datorn slås ihop.
<ibm> jag vill inte ha något skärmsläckare och därför tog jag bort den
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är det ju om han inte rör musen/tgb.
<realubot> Men han kan ju ändra så att skärmen aldrig släcks.
<maxjezy> jag vill kunna se en hel film utan att skärmsläckaren ska hoppa igång
<realubot> Och inaktivera skärmsläckaren.
<maxjezy> samtidigt vill jag att den ska hoppa igång efter 5 minuters inaktivitet
<maxjezy> detta går inte i en dålig värld
<realubot> maxjezy: Det går också om man skapar ett skrit som kollar om t.ex. VLC körs.
<maxjezy> realubot, detta är en svaghet med ubuntu
<realubot> Det finns ett kommando för att toucha datorn utan att man behöver använda mus/tgb.
<ibm> skärmen vill jag att den ska stängas ner automatiskt men inte när jag tittar på något t. ex. youtube
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har en poäng. Helt klart.
<maxjezy> det är sånt som får ubuntu att tappa användare
<realubot> ibm: Skapa ett skript som körs i en loop och som kontrollerar om programmen körs. Om programmen körs - låt skriptet toucha skärmen.
<EAG> vlc har ju "disable screensave"?
<maxjezy> EAG, men har alla andra videospelare detta?
<realubot> EAG: Okej. Nu är det Flash det handlar om, tror jag.
<maxjezy> och att behöva configa sånt i vlc eller vad man kör låter krångligt
<EAG> rimligtvis lär väl samtliga program i andra miljöer anropa någon form av api som deaktiverar screensavern med jämna mellanrum
<ibm> har flash player denna möjlighet
<realubot> Ja, men hur är det med funktionen som stänger av skärmen (inte startar screensaver). Vilken funktion styr det i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Är det samma som styr om skärmsläckaren ska gå på?
<maxjezy> realubot, energispar var det förr
<EAG> nu lämnar jag er åt er diskussion
<EAG> godnatt
<maxjezy> men ubuntu byter ju kläder varje dag
<DrLinux> du menar när låset går på?
<maxjezy> godnatt EAG!
<maxjezy> tack för input
<ibm> vänteläge och viloläge är också från samma ställe
<ibm> som skärmen stängs av
<realubot> I Ubuntu finns kommandot: gnome-screensaver-command
<realubot> Men du använder ju Xubuntu ...
<ibm> ja xubuntu
<ibm> och 12.10
<ibm> men blir datorn trögare om man använder /home i samma root partition?
<ibm> varför det?
<ibm> varför blir datorn trög i det här fallet?
<maxjezy> den blir trögare om du inte har fler fysiska hårddiskar
<ibm> är det defragmenteringen du syftar på?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> läsning
<maxjezy> tänk dig hårddisken som en bok
<maxjezy> ska flera läsa samma bok samtidigt går det segt
<realubot> DPMS
<maxjezy> därför ska ni ha varsinna böcker
<realubot> Tror jag.
<maxjezy> men har du en jätteseg hårddisk som sekundär hårddisk
<maxjezy> då kommer detta inte göra datorn snabbare än om du delar root och home på en snabbare
<maxjezy> allt handlar om cash!
<maxjezy> har du cash behöver du inte oroa dig om swappar och hårddisk hastigheter
<ibm> du menar cache
<ibm> alltså cache minnet
<maxjezy> nej, pengar
<maxjezy> så kan du köpa snabba ssd diskar och bra med ram
<maxjezy> och windows
<maxjezy> du kan swappa på ssd istället för lagringsenheter från 90 talet.
<realubot> Typ: while true; do var1=$(pidof firefox); if [ "$var1" != "" ]; then setterm -blank 0 -powerdown 0; fi; done
<realubot> Eller något åt det hållet.
<realubot> Med sleep 600 mellan gångerna eller något.
<ibm> men hur ska jag veta hur stort /home jag ska ha jämfört med root?
<realubot> ibm: Home måste vara så stort som du behöver lagra filer (film, musik, bilder o.s.v.)
<realubot> Och / måste vara lika stort som Ubuntus system rwquirements säger ... minst.
<maxjezy> root går ju alltid att expandera efter behov
<ibm> även monterat?
<ibm> förstörs inte filsystemet då?
<realubot> måste väl vara på minst 5 GB eller vad det är. Men det är ju om du inte ska installera program o.s.v.
<realubot> Root
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-24
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<realubot> Men det är ju klokt att kanske ha 10 GB på /.
<ibm> även monterat?
<ibm> förstörs inte filsystemet då?
<realubot> Minst.
<realubot> ibm: Du kan expandera partitionerna efteråt från t.ex. Ubuntu Live. Du kan inte expandera ett monterat filsystem.
<maxjezy> realubot, det går visst, men det kräver en reboot
<ibm> hur då?
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror inte datorn blir trögare för att du har /home i /.
<ibm> hur gör man det?
<maxjezy> google.
<realubot> ibm: Det som händer är att det blir svårare att göra en ominstallation om du har en enda partition till allt.
<ibm> alltså expandera?
<ibm> med gpart t. ex. funkar det?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, och anledningen till att det kräver reboot är att ändringen då görs innan filsystemet är monterat, antar jag.
<realubot> ibm: gParted ja.
<realubot> ibm: Du kan ändra storlek på partitioner med gparted. Det ingår i Ubuntu Live.
<realubot> Dock lär det finnas en risk att skada filsystemet vid storleksändring men jag har aldrig drabbats av det.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja.
<maxjezy> men, man ska använda sig av live cd
<ibm> nej om jag flyttar över utrymme från /home till root funkar det?
<maxjezy> on-the-fly resizes är livsfarliga om man inte kan sin haxxor
<maxjezy> kan innebära total dataförlust om man inte är haxxor enough
<ibm> när filsystemet är monterat?
<realubot> ibm: Testat Caffeine?
<maxjezy> mm.
<ibm> vad är haxxor förnåt
 * maxjezy <---
<realubot> ibm: Du fick det förslaget förut och det verkar ju vara ett program som hindrar skärmen från att stängas av (eller om det bara hindrar skärmsläckaren?)
<einand> ibm: slang för någon som är duktig, eller fnular runt ibland mjukvara
<ibm> vad är haxxor för?
<ibm> vad är haxxor för?
<ibm> obs
<ibm> fel
<ibm> vad är haxxor förnåt
<realubot> maxjezy: Bra fråga. Hur mycket snabbare är RAM-minne än ssd. Jag gissar på 20 000 ggr snabbare.
<maxjezy> realubot, snabbare än ljuset?
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej.
<realubot> Inte i närheten.
<realubot> Hur många m/s gör ett RAM-minne?
<ibm> vad är haxxor förnåt?
<maxjezy> LVM ger visst möjlighet till resize av partition utan unmount och reboot
<realubot> ibm: Det har ju einand svarat på.
<maxjezy> om ja fattat det rätt
<realubot> Okej. :|
<ibm> vadå fattar inte?
<ibm> vad menar ni?
<einand> 01:06:42 < einand> ibm: slang för någon som är duktig, eller fnular runt ibland mjukvara
<ibm> vad är haxxor förnåt?
<einand> 01:06:42 < einand> ibm: slang för någon som är duktig, eller fnular runt ibland mjukvara
<realubot> ibm: En haxxor är en person som är duktig på datorer.
<einand> 01:06:42 < einand> ibm: slang för någon som är duktig, eller fnular runt ibland mjukvara
<realubot> Typ.
<einand> 01:06:42 < einand> ibm: slang för någon som är duktig, eller fnular runt ibland mjukvara
<einand> 01:06:42 < einand> ibm: slang för någon som är duktig, eller fnular runt ibland mjukvara
<ibm> aha
<ibm> ok
<einand> sorry alla andra om jag flooda kanalen, men verkar varra det enda som ibm förstår
<maxjezy> keep them coming
<ibm> jag visste inte att du svarade på detta
<ibm> är gpart så riskabelt
<realubot> ibm: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internetslang
<maxjezy> ibm, bor du i kina?
<einand> ibm: det finns en risk att gpart är farlig, dock har jag partionerat om system 100 talet gånger utan att något hänt
<ibm> ok men gör den detta vid reboot?
<ibm> om filsystemet är redan monterat?
<realubot> ibm: Vad är problemet med gParted? Du ska inte hålla på och ändra partitionernas storlek hur som helst. Om du har otur sabbar du filsystemet på partitionerna (om det är något filsystem där).
<maxjezy> nej, men använd livecd och gparted
<realubot> ibm: Oftast går det bra (eller man märker inte att något har gott fel i.a.f.).
<realubot> Hm, är det bara snack att gParted kan skada filsystemet? Är det en gammal myt?
<realubot> Om man ändrar storlek med gParted alltså.
<ibm> minskar risken med livecd?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det märks att du är tillbaka i kanalen för det har varit lite drag i kväll.
<maxjezy> ja, skitsnack lönar sig :)
<realubot> ibm: Vet ej. Vad är problemet?
<maxjezy> för att ändra storlek på root behöver du en tom yta efter, denna kan du skapa genom att flytta på andra partitioner
<ibm> gpart som sagt tidigare?
<maxjezy> sen kan du "merga" dessa två
<maxjezy> tom yta med root
<maxjezy> men detta klarar du inte av, därför behöver du livecd
<realubot> ibm: Ja, men vad är ditt problem med gparted?
<realubot> ibm: Vad håller du på och tjötar om det? Var är problemet egentligen?
<ibm> vänta lite ta det lungt andas
<realubot> Jag är lugn. :)
<maxjezy> en livecd som avmounterar din partition kommer hålla koll på att partitionen hamnar rätt efter storleksbyte.
<ibm> ett förslag i taget tack
<realubot> Vi ger inga förslag.
<maxjezy> mitt förslag är att använda dig av livecd för då är risken minst att du begår dumheter.
<realubot> ibm: Gör som maxjezy säger. Använd Ubuntu Live på DVD eller USB. Problem solved.
<maxjezy> vill du lära dig hur du kan göra det på annat vis, läs på om det.
<realubot> Gparted ingår i Ubuntu så det är bara att boota från DVD/USB.
<ibm> men om jag använder gpart när filsystemet är monterat är risken större att det misslyckas?
<realubot> ibm: Man kan inte ändra storlek på partitionen om ett filsystem är monterat.
<realubot> ibm: Så det är bara att glömma.
<ibm> kan inte detta ske efter t. ex. reboot?
<maxjezy> jo, det går realubot
<realubot> Jo, men då är inte filsystemet monterat. Det är därför det krävs en reboot.
<realubot> Och det är därför man måste ha tomrum före eller efter partitionen för att det ska fungera.
<maxjezy> realubot, men med LVM ska det inte behövas
<realubot> Jaha, okej då.
<ibm> så först minskar man /home och sen ökar root?
<realubot> Dock väldig skeptisk till att filsystemet är monterat.
<maxjezy> först minska /home
<maxjezy> och sen skapa rent utrymme
<maxjezy> som du tilldelar root
<ibm> vad är lvm och hur används det?
<realubot> Dock så fungerar det inte alltid att slå ihop utrymmen va?
<maxjezy> realubot, om partitionen återskapas på samma block så ska det alltid gå
<realubot> Jag har för mig att jag har varit med om att jag inte har kunnat addera ledigt utrymme till en partition i samma logiska partition.
<realubot> Eller så har jag drömt det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Okej.
<maxjezy> men, allt annat än live CD är ju bara dumt
<ibm> så först minskar man /home och sen ökar root?
<ibm> vad är lvm och hur används det?
<maxjezy> finns ingen anledning till att ta till sämre metoder.
<maxjezy> lvm är logical volume manager
<maxjezy> det används för att utföra mer extraordinära operationer med diskar
<maxjezy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<maxjezy> The LVM can:
<maxjezy> Resize volume groups online by absorbing new physical volumes (PV) or ejecting existing ones.
<maxjezy> Resize logical volumes (LV) online by concatenating extents onto them or truncating extents from them.
<maxjezy> Create read-only snapshots of logical volumes (LVM1).
<maxjezy> Create read-write snapshots of logical volumes (LVM2).
<maxjezy> Stripe whole or parts of logical volumes across multiple PVs, in a fashion similar to RAID 0.
<maxjezy> Mirror whole or parts of logical volumes, in a fashion similar to RAID 1.
<maxjezy> Move online logical volumes between PVs.
<maxjezy> Split or merge volume groups in situ (as long as no logical volumes span the split). This can be useful when migrating whole logical volumes to or from offline storage.
<maxjezy> The LVM will also work in a shared-storage cluster (where disks holding the PVs are shared between multiple host computers), but requires an additional daemon to propagate state changes between cluster nodes.
<ibm> är det för logiska partitioner eller primära partitioner?
<maxjezy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24027/how-to-resize-a-ext4-root-partition-a-runtime
<maxjezy> här finns lite läsning med
<maxjezy> anyway, tråkigt.
<maxjezy> ingen som vill snacka politik?
<ibm> är det för logiska partitioner eller primära partitioner?
<maxjezy> logical.
<ibm> är det för logiska partitioner eller primära partitioner?
<maxjezy> volume
<ibm> så logiska?
<maxjezy> svenskt översätt är det nog logiska partioooner
<maxjezy> ibm, ska du ändra storlek så är det live cd som gäller
<maxjezy> "Again, it is critical that the new partition starts at the same block as the old. The Id should also match (83 for Linux systems). Be prepared to lose all your data at the slightest typo.
<maxjezy> By now it should be apparent why people recommend using a live CD. ;-)"
<maxjezy> kommer ni alla rösta på PP?
<maxjezy> tjena wonderbear, dra upp en videolänk så vi får se hur du svettas på dreamhack.
<maxjezy> enligt en ganska säker källa så flödar sex och droger på dreamhack, stämmer detta?
<Markk> Antagligen.
<wonderbear> maxjezy: Inget som almenheten behöver se! What have been seen, can not be unseen.
<wonderbear> maxjezy: Med antalet småflickor så är jag INTE förvånad.
<maxjezy> är det mest små-tjejer?
<maxjezy> eller finns det kvinnor med?
<maxjezy> :)
<wonderbear> de kvinnor som är här, är med i crew
<wonderbear> thats about it
<wonderbear> Ska gå en sväng nu, suttit still länge...
<maxjezy> shit, how did it come to this!!!!
<ibm> ok men hur gör man om båda inte är logiska om den ena är premiär partition?
<maxjezy> ibm, om du lär dig läsa på engelska så kommer du lära dig snabbare
<maxjezy> det finns så mycket info på engelska
<maxjezy> knappt någonting vettigt på svenska
<maxjezy> om det finns så är det garanterat outdated.
<ibm> lättare sagt än gjort
<maxjezy> lider du av någon inlärningssvårighet?
<maxjezy> eller är väldigt gammal?
<ibm> engelska språket lurar människor
<maxjezy> nu är du väl lite paranoid?
<ibm> vad är svenska bra för
<ibm> om allt är på engelska
<maxjezy> ja, bra fråga.
<maxjezy> om alla använde samma språk skulle det vara bättre.
<ibm> ok men hur gör man om båda inte är logiska om den ena är premiär partition?
<ibm> svenskt översatt
<maxjezy> ingen aning asså.
<maxjezy> jag behöver inte kunna sånt för jag använder windows
<ibm> använder du bara windows?
<maxjezy> aaa
<maxjezy> ibland surfar ja lite på android
<ibm> men debian har du?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> sist jag hade en vettig linuxdistro fick jag den av realubot
<ibm> vilken var det?
<maxjezy> det är många år sedan
<maxjezy> ubuntu 9.10 kanske
<ibm> känner ni varandra i den verkliga livet?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> men jag hade ingen cd brännare på den tiden
<maxjezy> eller hur det nu var.
<maxjezy> så ja fick en skickad
<ibm> har du använt debian?
<ibm> eller bara ubuntu distributionen?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> flera gånger
<ibm> alltså debian?
<maxjezy> jo
<ibm> har du använt andra distar också?
<maxjezy> jo, suse, redhat, mandrake osv.
<ibm> fedora också?
<ibm> och opensuse?
<maxjezy> fedora är ju typ redhat och opensuse är ju typ suse
<maxjezy> ubuntu är typ debian
<ibm> var det redhat som var byggt från debian eller tvärtom?
<ibm> i början
<ibm> innan alla andra dist
<maxjezy> för mig räcker det inte att man sabbar en bra dist och byter wallpaper för att kalla den något nytt
<maxjezy> ubuntu är debian med egna wallpapers
<maxjezy> och appar
<ibm> var det redhat som var byggt från debian eller tvärtom?
<ibm> i början
<ibm> innan alla andra dist
<maxjezy> http://files.cyberciti.biz/uploads/tips/2007/06/44218-linuxdistrotimeline-7.2.png
<maxjezy> där ser du vilka som bygger på vilka
<maxjezy> och när de kom
<ibm> mandrake första som man kunde använda direkt med windows utan partitioner men slackware stabilt dock jobbigt?
<maxjezy> redhat bygger inte på debian, och det kom efter debian
<ibm> mandrake första som man kunde använda direkt med windows utan partitioner men slackware stabilt dock jobbigt?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte vad du frågar
<ibm> ok men hur gör man om båda inte är logiska om den ena är premiär partition?
<maxjezy> vet ej
<ibm> oj vad många linux dist alla dessa ger starkt huvudvärk
<ibm> konstigt att suse kommer från slackware
<ibm> och arche linux disten har knappast någon föregångare
<ibm> dock är det intressant att se såna distar som inte behöver uppgraderas synd att det inte finns någon som bygger på debian också eller varför inte debian
<ibm> gentoo såg jag dock inte
<ibm> undra var gentoo kommer ifrån alltså från början
<realubot> maxjezy: ibm vill ha länkar på svenska.
<realubot> maxjezy: Skickade jag en CD till dig?
<realubot> Jag har glömt det.
<realubot> Shit, man blir rädd när man glömmer sådana saker. :S
<maxjezy> realubot, jag har för mig det, har en ubuntu skiva med någon annans handstil på
<maxjezy> mitt minne är inte det bästa
<maxjezy> kan se om ja hittar skivan någon dag så får du avgöra om det är du som gjort den
<realubot> maxjezy: Hm, det kanske stämmer. :S
<realubot> Jag har ett minne av att jag skickade någonting till dig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var på den gamla goda tiden då du gjorde allt för att få Ubuntu.
<einand> http://kontrollantvald.se/
<realubot> Varför betalar dom inte för resan bara så är problemet ur världen?
<realubot> Jr Ewing är död.
<realubot> Vakna nu.
<Screedo> god morgon
<hume> hej...nån vaken?
<madbear> hume: hej
<hume> hej du. :)
<hume> kan du hjälpa mig med ett problem? jag har flyttat en hd med installerat 12.04 til ny maskin - och allt funkar utom nätverkskortet
<hume> vet du hur jag får den att hitta nätverkskortet utan att installera om systemet?
<hume> jag trodde den skulle hitta och hantera det lite automatiskt
<ispookan> Då ska man snart åka tåg.. ;)
<madbear> hume: jaha ja kan man ju tro ja
<madbear> hume: vad äre för nätkort i då?
<phibxr> hume: jag har inte hittat ett nätverkskort de sista åtta åren som inte är plug n' play under linux. sitter kabeln i? :D
<hume> phibxr, yes, kablen i. grejen är alltså att det är en hd med installerat system som jag flyttat till annan maskin
<hume> när jag kör med en live-distro, just nu mint, så hittar den kortet
<hume> hang on, ska checka vad det är för kort
<hume> kortet är Atheros Communication, AR8151, enligt lspci, integrerat ethernet
<hume> moderkortet: http://www.dustin.se/product/5010625175/gigabyte-ga-z77-d3h-z77-s-1155-atx-ivy/
<phibxr> hume: har du inte kompilerat om kerneln och manuellt plockat bort stödet för kortet så låter det mest märkligt. :P
<hume> allt är bara standard 12.04....
<hume> så vad kan jag göra? hur kan jag få den att söka efter ny hårdvara, t ex?
<hume> jag känner mig lite lost i hur det är konfigurerat -  ifup eth0 ger "Failed to bring up eth0"
<phibxr> hume: jag har aldrig varit med om att ha ett nätverkskort som inte har fungerat automatiskt. jag hade tagit en backup på min home-mapp och kört en ren installation.
<phibxr> hume: gör du en ren installation är det en bra idé att alltid ha en egen partition för /home. det löser många problem vid framtida ominstallationer. :P
<hume> phibxr, jo, det har jag
<hume> men det skulle spara mig en hel del jobb om jag slipper installera om
<ispookan> Hemskt vad täckningen hoppar upp o ner på tåget..
<_Trullo> bara maila o klaga till telia
<_Trullo> eller sj iofs
<_Trullo> hade samma problem mellan stockholm och jönköping
<K350> Jag försöker ladda snd-usb-audio för att få igång mitt externa usb ljudkort. Får då följande felmedelande. Vad betyder det? http://pastebin.com/w4H0h780
<maxjezy> K350 ingen aning, har du gjort så här http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/41932/ubuntu-usb-sound-card-sometimes-recognized-and-sometimes-not-at-boot
<K350> maxjezy: Hm, ser ut som o  jag saknar snd-usb-audio.ko vet inte riktigt hur/var ja ska få hemden..
 * K350 reboot
<X-Sleepy-X> När man tar bort en användare med "userdel" är det något annat förutom hemkatalogen som man kan behöva justera?
<K350> bash regexp - Hur fångar jag ngt som börjar med "http och slutar med =" ?
<realubot> "
<realubot> Carl Bildt uppmanar sina ambassadörer och myndig­hetspersoner att kontakta honom via en privat Gmail-adress, enligt Aftonbladets källor.
<realubot> Nu sågas utrikesministern av flera experter.
<realubot> – Klantpelle, det är som att trumpeta ut hemligheter över gator och torg, säger it-säkerhetsexperten Joakim von Braun.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Ja, det låter ju tveksamt av en utrikesminister.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad gäller ärendet?
<maxjezy> 2012 panik?
<realubot> maxjezy: Calle Bildt som använder ett privat Gmail-konto i tjänsten.
<maxjezy> men varför uppnanar horan att man ska kontakta honom?
<realubot> För att sälja sex så klart. Det förstår du väl av din fråga.
<maxjezy> realubot, länka gärna till källan
<maxjezy> hujeda mig!
<maxjezy> stackarn som betalar för att ligga med en Bildt
<K350> maxjezy: tack för länken. Det löste mitt problem med snd-usb-audio :-)
<K350> jobbigt med regexp. Men hur fångar jag ngt som börjar med http och slutar med =" i bash?
<maxjezy> K350, kul att det var till hjälp
<maxjezy> jag googlade bara lite
<K350> maxjezy: Ja verkligen. Jag har hållt på i flera dagar med att få det att fuka. Så, jo jag blev glad!:-)
<realubot> "– Nej, men herregud. Då vet de inte vad de pratar om. Då pratar de i nattmössan. Det går ingen sekretess­belagd information på det här. Det är bara synnerligen offentliga grejer."
<realubot> Det är väl Aftonbladet som försöker göra en höna av en fjäder som vanligt.
<K350> realubot: då som också är CLI freak. Anvnder du wicd-curses?
<Philip5> swecarp: kena
<maxjezy> K350, oj. men varför använder du ett usb ljudkort?
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> swecarp: läget?
<maxjezy> realubot, säkert är det så, aftonbladet borde skriva om poliser som delar ut vapen till kriminella för att infiltrera ligor.
<swecarp> sådär hur är det själv
<Philip5> är det foten som gör ont? jag kom precis hem från stockholm och fotomässan. äter lite thaikäk som jag köpt hem
<swecarp> japp foten är bekymret hura var fotomässan
<Philip5> drygt det där med foten som strular för dig. jo mässan var väl trevlig men inte så många överraskningar och nyheter att titta på just i år som jag var intresserad av
<swecarp> Philip5:  apropå foton jag har 2 foton som kan bli bakgrundesbilder i mageia3  är med bland dom utvalda
<swecarp> hitils så är det väl ca 40 foton
<Philip5> ändå kul att titta på prylar, lyssna på lite föreläsningar och kolla på fotoutställningar
<swecarp> som ligger på sidan
<Philip5> vart ligger de bilderna då?
<swecarp> http://www.flickr.com/groups/mageia3artworkdrop/pool/with/8205943377/#photo_8205943377
<swecarp> dom 2 första är mina fick hjälp med att lägga in dom för jag ville inte ha ett flicker konto
<Philip5> men det finns ju inga bilder på hundar så ingen av de där kan väl vara dina?!?! ;P
<swecarp> har ingen bra hundbild
<Philip5> den med bladen var ju trevlig. skulle bara haft någon snygg oskarp bakgrund som tonade bort istället för bara svart
<Philip5> har du fotat bladen med ditt vanliga objektiv eller har du lånat/skaffat något annat?
<Philip5> ser ut lite som ett macro
<swecarp> fotat med 18-55 kit objektivet till canon eos 450d
<Philip5> najs
<realubot> K350: Jag har använt det. Hur så?
<Philip5> swecarp: har du använt blixt?
<swecarp> har för mig att jag hadde den ibygda blixten på
<Philip5> oki
<realubot> swecarp: Vad är det för fel på din fossing?
<swecarp> realubot:  jag har gjort en operativt brott i fotleden samt förlängt lite senor i den
<realubot> swecarp: Aj då. :S
<swecarp> har i veckan börjat röra på mig utan kryckor så jag har över ansträng mig
<realubot> Adblock Plus har visst en funktion för att rätta felstavades domännamn.
 * realubot upptäckte detta när han skrev gpp.se istället för gp.se.
<einand> realubot: det ingår i chrome med automatik
<realubot> einand: Aha.
<Screedo> godkväll
<realubot> Jag kommer inte gå över till Chrome innan: 1. Chrome har ett plugin som NoScript. 2. Chromes Adblock-plugin fungerar lika bra som Adblock i Fx.
<realubot> Screedo: God morgon.
<maxjezy> swecarp, jag håller med om att bladbilden ser bra ut men den andra tycker jag inte håller måttet alls.
<Screedo> har skapat min första raid5 array via terminalen idag :)
<realubot> Screedo: Hur som haver haver du det?
<Screedo> jodå, här haver jag det bra
<Screedo> hur haver du själv det?
<maxjezy> swecarp, vad bygger mageia på?
<Screedo> ärt väl från mandriva?
<Screedo> är*
<maxjezy> då borde en snygg bild på till mageia beskriva processen till utgåvan tycker jag.
<swecarp> mageia bygger på mandriva
<Screedo> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mageia
<maxjezy> som bygger på mandrake
<realubot> Screedo: Jo. Här är det lugna puckar.
<einand> realubot: http://kontrollantvald.info/
<maxjezy> en katchy slogan kan också funka
<maxjezy> typ, we built this from love, if you love it, keep building.
<realubot> einand: Det var ju .se i går?
<einand> realubot: båda fungerar
<realubot> Det låter inte SEO-effektivt att byta toppdomän 1 ggr/dygn.
<realubot> Okej.
<einand> realubot: http://kontrollantvald.se/
<realubot> einand: Vad är det med den sidan då? Du tipsade ju om den i går.
<einand> så du kollade sidan, utan att säga nått
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker att fuskåkarna ska betala för sig så att jag slipper betala deras resor också.
<maxjezy> fin sida einand, du som ligger bakom detta?
<einand> hur är det med folk som inte fuskåker då
<einand> som ändå blir misshandlade
<einand> maxjezy: Japp
<realubot> Dom kan fortsätta åka i lugn och ro.
<einand> så man kan bli misshandlad och sedan fortsätta åka?
<realubot> Jag läste i går på sajten du länkar till om någon som tyckte det var obehagligt med kontrollanter trots att han har färdbevis.
<maxjezy> allt våld mot samhället från vakter och poliser måste upphöra
<einand> maxjezy: håller med
<maxjezy> realubot, så upplever jag med
<realubot> En sådan person behöver inte färre kontrollanter utan en psykolog att prata ut hos.
<maxjezy> realubot, klart man upplever obehag när medmänniskor blir utsatta för våld
<realubot> einand: Man blir inte misshandlad om man har färdbevis och visar upp detta klart och tydligt.
<maxjezy> sånt sätter djupa traumatiska spår
<realubot> einand: Jag har åkt buss/spårvagn i Göteborg i över 20 år och aldrig fått stryk av kontrollanter.
<einand> realubot: en kompis till mig hittade inte sin plånbok tillräkligt snabbt, då sparkade kontrollanten honom i ryggen
<maxjezy> jag har över 5000 i obetalda böter till såna där vakter
<maxjezy> dom är horungar och behandlade mig som en mördare
<maxjezy> fick åka snutbil, sitta i hundbur
<realubot> einand: Det låter mycket allvarligt men jag har aldrig för egen del varit med om något sådant eller ens hört talas om att någon har blivit behandlad så för att han/hon (inte hen) hittar färdbeviset tillräckligt snabbt.
<Screedo> Är kontrollanterna väktare?
<Screedo> aka, har de rätt att omhänderta en person.
<maxjezy> Screedo, deras roll är mycket luddig.
<einand> http://kontrollantvald.se/berattelser/han-salde-nog-sig-sjalv-for-att-fa-rad-med-det/
<maxjezy> de beter sig som poliser, gestapo. men antagligen är de bara biljettkontrollanter
<Screedo> deras roll kan inte vara luddig, antingen har man befogenheten att omhänderta någon eller så har man det inte.
<einand> Screedo: inte ännu, dock kommer Securitas ta över det i göteborg efter nyår
<Screedo> ok
<realubot> Screedo: Men det krävs att man har fuskåkt minst tre hållplatser för att dom ska få avfyra sina tjänstevapen.
<maxjezy> Screedo, dom får direktiv av ledningen att ingripa, fast endå inte ingripa.
<Screedo> då är det utbildade vakter som kommer att ta hand om detta. Löser säkert mycket. Då de har laglig rätt att omhänderta en person och kan göra så med lagen som stöd.
<maxjezy> tåget går iaf, bussen med. varför inte vara lite human och se till sina medmänniskor istället för att göra en stor sak av en banal sak.
<maxjezy> Screedo, men deras ord väger mer än vitnen och brottsoffers ord
<maxjezy> det skapar en hor-hiarki likt polisväsendets
<einand> realubot: http://kontrollantvald.se/berattelser/kraftig-dang/
<maxjezy> där man aldrig vinner!
<Screedo> den ena personen säger att hon är gripen, har han laglig rätt att göra det? Har han det inte ska han dömas efter lagen.
<realubot> Screedo: Ja, frågan är inte om utan när Janne Josefsson för ett Osmo Vallo-reportage från en spårvagn i Göteborg.
<einand> Screedo: envars gripande har vem som helst rätt att göra, om man sett ett brott. Fås dock inte göra vid enbart misstanke
<realubot> einand: Dom där berättelserna har lika mycket bevisvärde som insändarna i tidningarna.
<Screedo> ANmälde denna kvinna kontrollanterna?
<maxjezy> realubot, men har vakterna mer bevis?
<maxjezy> deras ord är inte bevis
<realubot> Nej, men om ord står mot ord så friar man ju.
<Screedo> helt rätt, men, jag är övertyga, dock inte hundra säker på det, men för att få göra ett envars gripande måste brottet vara av en viss klass.
<maxjezy> nej, polisens ord väger mer
<realubot> That's how it works in a democracy.
<einand> Screedo: måste ge 6 månadres fängelse eller mera
<maxjezy> einand, max-straff?
<realubot> När det kommer till bussar/spårvagnar så finns det ju övervakningsfilm så det är ju bara att gå till källan.
<Screedo> och det får man inte om man skiter i biljetten, då har de inte stöd av lagen att göra ett envars gripande.
<einand> vilket var högst, ordningsvakt eller väktare?
<maxjezy> realubot, de spelar inte in ljud?
<einand> maxjezy: minimum tror jag
<maxjezy> att medmänniskor gör sånt är hemskt
<Screedo> men tillbaks till frågan, kvinnan på videon, anmälde hon kontrollanterna?
<realubot> Den där tjejen som dom höll fast förra gången. Man ser ju klart och tydligt på övervaknignsfilmen hur hon går och sätter sig utan att betala. Från påstigning till det att hon försöker kliva av när kontrollanterna går på.
<maxjezy> för sin lojalitet mot ett företag som är ruttet
<einand> en polis>väktare>ordningsvakt>tjänsteman>civil
<realubot> Vad är problemet med att dom håller kvar henne? Hon struntar i att betala resan och låter sina medpassagerare stå för noten.
<realubot> *notan
<einand> realubot: det spelar ingen större roll igentligen. Ingen har rätt att bli misshandlad.
<einand> håller med, riktigt dåligt att inte betala för resan
<maxjezy> realubot, ska man få hålla kvar någon med barn?
<maxjezy> om barnen kliver av
<HakanS> ibm: Har du provat programmet som stänger av skärmsläckaren?
<einand> men om man skall bli misshandlad, så är det tingsrätten som skall dömda dig till det. Inte någon kontrollant
<maxjezy> en situation som inte var något kan eskalera till mord
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker inte heller det är rätt att kontrollanterna utövar våld men vad som dom göra om dom inte ens får hålla fast en person?
<maxjezy> om man ska följa alla dessa lagar
<maxjezy> realubot, släppa?
<einand> realubot: följa lagen
<realubot> einand: Och det innebär i praktiken om någon fuskåker?
<einand> realubot: tillkalla polis eller vakter som är ubildade i att hantera sådant
<maxjezy> realubot, inte vill du väll att polis ska göra rassior och döda pirater?
<Screedo> realubot, frågan är ju egentligen om de har stöd i lagen för sakerna de gör. Om kvinnan inte betalt biljetten och de inte har laglig rätt att hålla kvar kvinnan eller börfälla henne eller på något vis kvarhålla henne så begår kontrollanterna ett större brott än kvinnan som skiter i att köpa biljett, vilket hon ska göra, ingen fråga om det.
<realubot> einand: Tingsrätten dömer väl inte folk till misshandel?
<HakanS> Kan ni skippa detta snack om kontrollanter!
<einand> realubot: nej, men vad jag menar är, om det straffet skulle finnas, är det dom skall göra det.
<einand> HakanS: nej
<maxjezy> HakanS, när vi är klara så.
<realubot> Screedo: Då kan dom plocka bort kontrollanterna helt och hållet och finansiera kollektivtrafiken helt med skatter.
<einand> HakanS: denna kanalen är tillför sådant
<maxjezy> realubot, bra förslag.
<realubot> Screedo: Ingen mening att ha kontrollanter om dessa inte ens får hålla kvar en person som har tjuvåkt.
<einand> !cod
<ubot2> Factoid 'cod' not found
<maxjezy> ska vi financiera vägarna som bilar åker på, kan de financiera våra kollektivresor
<Screedo> realubot: Eller ge dem de befogenheterna och utbildning de behöver för att utföra sitt arbete
<HakanS> Jag har en fråga om Ubuntu
<maxjezy> HakanS, shoot!
<einand> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> HakanS: Skippa? Varför då? Är du någon sorts kontrollant eller?
<realubot> Mohahaha.
<einand> HakanS: du röstade själv för att kanalen skall tillåta OT, då offtopic kanalen stängdes, så nu kan du inte gnälla för att vi snackar
 * realubot skrattar som en James Bons-skurk samtidigt som han stryker einand katt över ryggen.
<HakanS> Ibm hade ett problem med skärmsläckaren
<maxjezy> HakanS, vi har ju  gett tips/råd&windows alternativen.
<maxjezy> dessutom rett ut kärnan i problematiken
<einand> HakanS: det var ju flera dagar sedan
<realubot> einand: Jag tror inte budskapet om OT här har gått fram till vissa personer. Det är ett ständigt tjat om att skippa än det ena och än det andra trots att vi har beslut på att vi får snacka OT så länge det inte stör en pgående diskussion eller bryter mot CoCk.
<einand> realubot: precis
<HakanS> Större chans att han/hon ser frågan om det inte förekommer OT i kanalen.
<einand> HakanS: bara så du vet, ibm är AFK så han lär inte ta mog någon hjälp just nu ändå
<maxjezy> HakanS, varför hade vi inte kvar offtopic då?
<einand> HakanS: skärp dig, OT är fullständigt tillåtet, och större chans att någon ser frågan om man faktiskt är i kanalen än bara idlar
<maxjezy> precis, jag har hjälpt, ibm, K350, och några till inom 24 timmar
<einand> så OT ökar chansen rejält att få svar på sin fråga
<maxjezy> innan jag kom tillbaka var det nästan döttt
<realubot> HakanS: Nu är det nog ingen risk att ibms fråga försvinner i mängden eftersom han brukar upprepa frågorna om och om igen.
<maxjezy> sa realubot. min offtopicglöd ger kanalen glöd
<maxjezy> ibm's frågor sitter etsade i hornhinnan
<maxjezy> måste sänka ljusstyrkan på skärmen
<maxjezy> svart mot vitt ger sån kontrast
<HakanS> Nu var det ju jag som frågade
<einand> realubot: lol
<einand> HakanS: troligtvis hade ingen svaret då, eller så sket vi att svara pga du var otrevlig
<maxjezy> HakanS, vad var din fråga nu igen?
<maxjezy> jag hittar inte frågan, kan den uteblivit?
<HakanS> Det var en fråga till ibm, om han/hon testat caffeine
<realubot> einand: Han brukar ju göra det. Jag har t.o.m. misstänkt att han har en tidsinställd repeat-funktion i IRC-klienten.
<realubot> Copy & paste är det i.a.f.
<maxjezy> HakanS, det var väl inte en fråga om ubuntu?
<realubot> HakanS: Du har ju inte ställt frågan?
<maxjezy> jag hittar ingen fråga alls från HakanS
<realubot> HakanS: Du får börja posta frågorna om och om igen så vi har en chans att se dina frågor.
<maxjezy> jag hittar inte färgade nicknames i mIRC
<maxjezy> finns det?
<realubot> HakanS: Kör du med svartvit IRC-klient så du inte ser hilights eller vad är problemet?
 * realubot har mängder av svar på Ubuntu-frågor och bara väntar på att rätt fråga ska dyka upp.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad menar du?
<realubot> HakanS: Med vad?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag menar att om du ser att folk svarat på en fråga genom att nicka dig så spelar det väl ingen roll om det står annat mellan svaren till dig.
<HakanS> realubot: Att jag inte skulle se highlights
<realubot> HakanS: Ja. Om du ställer en fråga och någon svarar så nickar dom väl den som har ställt frågan. Och då ser du svaret?
<realubot> Och om någon har ställt en fråga utan att få ett nickat svar på x h så får väl personen fråga igen?
<maxjezy> realubot, alla nickar inte. jag är väldigt lat, du nickar lite för mycket däremot
<maxjezy> ofta till fel.
<maxjezy> men tillsammans skapar vi en slags cirkel av harmoni och kärlek
<HakanS> Det handlade om att ibm skulle se min fråga
<realubot> HakanS: Vad handlar det om?
<realubot> Vad är det vi pratar om?
<HakanS> Det har jag skrivit två gånger.
<realubot> Jaha. Du skulle nickat.
<realubot> Du sköt vid sidan om målet.
<maxjezy> einand, var sprider du vetskapen om denna sida?
<maxjezy> facebook, twirrar?
<einand> maxjezy: på så många ställen som möjligt. bland annat autopost till twitter, och facebook
<maxjezy> ska sprida den på min facebook
<maxjezy> en gripande historia där
<Screedo> "- 1200 kr är ett oproportionerligt högt bötesbelopp. Det är ett hårt slag för människor som är tvungna att nyttja kollektivtrafik och för tillfället inte har råd med biljett för stunden." <--- väldigt dålig kommentar och ursäkt om jag får säga det. bara för att jag inte har råd för studen så är det OK att brytamot lagen.
<einand> https://twitter.com/Kontrollantvald
<maxjezy> Screedo, bättre att inte komma till jobbet och bli arbetslös osv?
<einand> Screedo: det är inget brott mot lagen ;)
<Screedo> så bara för att jag itne har råd är det ok att brytamot lagen?
<Screedo> inte*
<maxjezy> Screedo, jag brukar åka buss oavsätt om jag har pengar eller ej
<maxjezy> jag frågar om jag får åka med
<maxjezy> och dom säger alltid ja
<Screedo> kan jag säga likadant hos en bilförsäljare om inte jag kan ta kollektivtrafik till jobbet?
<einand> nej, det är ett avtal du ingår, dvs betalar du inte när du går på, betalar du en tillägggsavgift på 1200 i stället
<maxjezy> men kommer en kontrollant så får jag böter
<maxjezy> som jag ej betalar
<Screedo> är ju inget avtal, det är ju en konsekvens för något du gör som bryter mot lagen.
<Screedo> och konsekvenser är till för att tillrättavisa.
<maxjezy> Screedo, tror inte det är konsekvens för lagbrottet
<maxjezy> för det är inget lagbrott man begått
<maxjezy> isf ska det upp till domstol
<Screedo> vad är böter då? om inte en konsekvens av ett brott?
<maxjezy> det är ett avtal, ett accepterande att betala extra
<Screedo> nä, man har ju direkta konsekvenser som är lagstadgade.
<maxjezy> för att man inte hittar sin biljett
<maxjezy> jag har varit med om att buss-chauförer inte släpper ombord resande pga att de inte har råd eller kort strular osv
<maxjezy> då hjälper jag till med pengar
<maxjezy> fattar inte att människor är så snåla, massa lediga platser men kapitalismens pris rövknullar dom svaga
<maxjezy> och de starka hejjar på
<maxjezy> bussen går ju endå dit den ska
<maxjezy> varför inte fylla på
<maxjezy> brott mot naturlagarna att inte göra så.
<maxjezy> åk tomma bussar, allt för kapitalismens rövknulleri
<maxjezy> sista bussen, blivit rånad, jaja, du får gå 9 km.
<maxjezy> ingen kommer hjälpa dig
<maxjezy> för du har inte råd
<maxjezy> det kan skita sig för alla
<Screedo> köper inte alls ditt resonemang. där är en avgift betala den och åk med, betala inte så ska du givetvis inte åka med.
<Screedo> helt klart kan det skita sig för alla.
<maxjezy> den dagen det sker så är det godt med lite mänsklighet och solidaritet
<Screedo> men det finns ju "säkerhetsnät" i vårt samhälle.
<maxjezy> visst, vad ska man göra
<maxjezy> sista bussen man ska åka med, inga pengar.
<maxjezy> var ska jag ringa?
<maxjezy> socialen?
<maxjezy> polisen?
<maxjezy> vem kommer ge mig skjuss?
<maxjezy> eller ska jag gå i 40 cm snö? 30 minusgrader?
<realubot> Det handlar ju bara om hur man ska finansiera kollektivtrafiken. Antingen betalar alla som åker eller så får dom som åker och betalar betala för dom som inte åker också. Alt. så höjer man skatten för att betala för dom som tjuvåker och då får alla betala.
<Screedo> lär du ju få göra för finns nog inte många bussar osm går vid det väderlaget.
<Screedo> brb
<realubot> Jag tycker att en rimlig lösning är att dom som åker betalar sin biljett.
<maxjezy> realubot, kostnaden blir ju inte större
<maxjezy> om man fyller tåget
<maxjezy> tåget ska ju endå åka, oavsätt om det är helt tomt
<realubot> *... betala för dom som åker men inte betalar också.
<maxjezy> det är en myt att andra betalar för dom som tjuvåker
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo. Men om man ska få folk att betala så kan man ju inte tillåta folk att fylla ut platserna.
<realubot> DÃ¥ vill ju alla fyll aut platserna och ingen betala.
<realubot> Men visst är det något knas med bussar som knappt har passagerare.
<maxjezy> realubot, men i dom enskilda fallen
<maxjezy> där inte biljett finns
<maxjezy> eller pengar till biljett
<maxjezy> om man ser att människan har det svårt
<maxjezy> varför ska man då sparka på den
<maxjezy> låta den lida mer
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, men då kommer ju många sakna pengar till biljett.
<realubot> Hur vet man att du inte bluffar?
<Screedo> resonemanget att "tåget ska ändå åka" är ju rena skit snacket. Han spelar ändå in cd skivor, volvo tillverkar ändå mer än en bil, triss delar ändå ut mer än en vinst.
<maxjezy> jaha, så vi gör exempel av några
<maxjezy> Screedo, när man hör varje artist säga att det är detta jag brinner för så, visst
<maxjezy> och det är lite skillnad på lyx, och överlevnad
<maxjezy> vad gör man när barnen hoppar ur bussen, som de lärt sig göra, men man själv inte hittar sin biljett
<maxjezy> ska man stå kvar i bussen, låta sig visiteras och legitimeras när barnen gått ur
<maxjezy> eller sliter man sig loss för att hinna ikapp barnen?
<maxjezy> dessa situationer är inte ovanliga
<realubot> Det hade nog varit smartare att låta trafiken vara gratis för resenärerna. Och låta skatten betala för allt. Då sparar man in kostnaderna för kontrollanterna och slipper all onödig administration. Dessutom medför det kanske ökat resande vilket är mer service och bättre för miljön.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, varför ska man ha fri läkarvård men inte fri kollektivtrafik
<maxjezy> dessutom skulle en friare trafik innebära mindre CO2 utsläpp
<Screedo> det där resonemanget låte rmer åt rätt hål.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> håll skulle det vara :)
<maxjezy> Screedo, men tills dess ska facisterna få skaka om kistan
<realubot> Det är som med TV-licensen. Löjligt att ha en licens. Det är bättre att lägga det på skatten och så får TV-pejlarna skaffa samhällsnyttiga jobb istället.
<maxjezy> oavsätt om liv går till spillor
<realubot> Dock så tror jag att man vill undvika en sådan lösning för att SVT då hamnar under finansdepartementets kontroll.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, hundra tusen fall av obetalda licenser ligger hos kronofogden
<Screedo> klart, staten/ kommunerna köper in en tjänst, ska de som utför dessa tjänser säga upp och inte få län pga att folk vill åka gratis?
<maxjezy> detta kommer kosta staten mycket mer
<maxjezy> realubot, vilket är farligast, alla dessa skulder eller en mindre KGB influerad tv
<realubot> I dag betalar resenärerna ändå bara en bråkdel av resan. Skattebetalarna står för en stor del av kakan.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag betalar 50 kr tur /retur till stan
<realubot> maxjezy: Du hör ju själv. Det ligger något vansinnigt i det.
<maxjezy> det är dyrare än bil
<realubot> Om så många har hamnat hos Fogden p.g.a. obetald TV-licens.
<maxjezy> bara i hallands län är det över 10 000
<Screedo> maxjezy, om vi tar kvinnan i videon, kommentarerna till videon på YT säger att hon gör sådana här saker varje dag, är det rätt? hon har ett jobb, får en lön, är det inte mer än rätt att hon då betalar den avgift som man begär för att åka med kollektivtrafiken?
<maxjezy> och, statliga skulder kan ej skrivas av
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, men det beror ju på att du åker ett färdmedel som är dyrare i drift än en bil.
<realubot> maxjezy: Och kollektivtrafiken lönar sig ju bara om tillräckligt många åker samtidigt.
<maxjezy> kollektivtrafiken ska ge samhället bättre standard
<maxjezy> inte vara ekonomiskt intressant för ägare
<realubot> Screedo: Jag håller med dig. Antingen eller. Anringen så får resenärerna vara med och betala och då ska tjejen också betala eller så finansierar man allt med skatt och då betalar ingen (indirekt alla i samhället) för resan.
<maxjezy> bättre om alla åker med, än att vi skapar större klyftor
<Screedo> ja, men pengar till kollektivtrafiken måste komma in också. Nu har man valt i vårt samhälle att köpa in dessa tjänser av någon annan aktör. Är inte de berättigade till lön och mat på bordet?
<maxjezy> Screedo, inte på bekostnad av våld och förtryck
<realubot> Vad ska man göra då? Med en tjej som hon i filmen som fuskåker och försöker kliva av när kontrollanterna ska böta henne?
<maxjezy> om allt ska bedrivas för att stimulera ekonomin, var är då solidaritet och gemenskap
<realubot> Ska kontrollanterna bara låte henne smita?
<HakanS> Jag är tveksam om någon vill höja skatten för att kollektivtrafiken ska vara gratis att åka.
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> Ingen fuskåkare kommer ju att betala om man bara behöver kliva av när kontrollanterna går på.
<Screedo> man ska helt klart se om kontrollanterna har laglig rätt att omhänderta en person, har de den befogenheten ska de omhänderta personer som inte köper biljetter, har de inte den lagliga rätten ska de givetvis inte få agera på ett sådant sätt och ska själva bli prövade av lagen.
<maxjezy> well, hittar dom ingen bättre lösning är det så det ska vara.
<realubot> så kontrollanterna får bara fråga efter färdbevis då? Och om tjejen vägrar visa det eller inte uppger vad hon heter så ska kontrollanterna bara få stå och titta på?
<maxjezy> Screedo, bara för att lagen säger en sak behöver det inte betyda att det är helt moraliskt rätt.
<maxjezy> realubot, yepp
<Screedo> då få rman se till att lagen ändras, inte skita i lagen för att tåget ändå ska åka.
<realubot> maxjezy: Då har man i praktiken avskaffat kravet på att betala för resorna.
<HakanS> Screedo: De har rätt att hålla kvar en person.
<maxjezy> realubot, eller ta betalt innan man åker med
<maxjezy> det är omöjligt att planka på flyg/båt i princip
<Screedo> har de inte laglig rätt att omhänderta en person som skiter i att köpa biljett får man hitta på ett annat sätt att få betalt.
<realubot> Kontrollanterna måste ju ha några befogenheter annars har kontrollanterna (och resekostnader) inte i kollektivtrafiken att göra ö.h.t.
<Screedo> HakanS, på vilket sätt? och vad stödjer dem i lagen?
<_Trullo> men har man inte pengar till bussen så ska man ju inte sätta sig i bussen, hur svårt kan det vara
<Screedo> _Trullo, helt rätt.
<realubot> HakanS: Det är ju för att dom har gjort det som folk lipar så mycket nu.
<realubot> För att kontrollanterna har hindrat folk från att smita av.
<maxjezy> realubot, kliva av.
<maxjezy> hur kan man bevisa att dessa inte innehavit biljett
<maxjezy> om de nu redan klivit afv
<Screedo> jo, men frågan är fortfarande, har de laglig rätt att hindra personer från att kliva av. Har de inte de så utför de en olaglig handling.
<HakanS> Screedo: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/sverige/1.991509-inget-atal-mot-biljettkontrollanter
<realubot> Och självklart räcker det inte bara att säga "stå still". Om personen försöker smita så måste ju kontrollanterna få blockera vägen.
<realubot> HakanS: Bra. Då är saken utagerad. Kontrollanterna får rent fysiskt hindre fuskåkare att kliva av bussen/spårvagnen.
<Screedo> Har kontrollanterna ingen laglig rätt att hålla kvar en person kan inte en annan persons brott rättfärdiga dem till att begå ett brott. Det är som att säga, jag rånade banken för att han gjorde det.
<realubot> Next question.
<realubot> Screedo: Dom får ju hålla kvar personen. Det var ju det kontrollanterna gjorde med kvinnan och polisen la ner utredningen för att det inte var ett brott. Övervaknignsfilmen till trots.
<HakanS> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.938827-utredning-friar-kontrollanter
<maxjezy> realubot, polisen lägger ner en massa brott, för att inte brott kunde styrkas.
<maxjezy> men endå har brott skett
<maxjezy> orkar de inte göra en undersökning pga bakfylla så lägger de ner
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, men inte så många där man har en övervakningsfilm som visar hela händelseförloppet och där en privatperson har filmat hela händelsen och lagt ut på youtube.
<maxjezy> och åker och haffar ett par pundare istället
<Screedo> men om de haft denna videon med och de lägger ner förundersökningen så förutsätter jag att kontrollanerna har en laglig rätt att hålla kvar en person som inte betalar för sig.
<maxjezy> realubot, polisen skiter i sånt
<maxjezy> vad ska man göra? revolution?
<einand> HakanS: min granne blev fri när han körde över mig, fast jag till och med har ljudinspelning med erkännande
<einand> så polisen ger jag inte mycket för
<maxjezy> polisen är förädare
<maxjezy> horiga förädare
<_Trullo> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1140668-viktor-jag-fick-ingen-luft- vilken idiot, sätt dig inte i bussen då
<realubot> Det är bara att inse. Ni kan inte strunta i att betala när ni åker buss/spårvagn för då riskerar ni att bli fasthållna av kontrollanter i väntan på polis om ni inte samarbetar och tar emot böter.
<_Trullo> fan va trött jag blir på sånna personer
<maxjezy> realubot, eller så gör man som jag, låter dom haffa en och skita i böterna
<maxjezy> dom går till inkasso, inkasso får aldrig pengarna
<maxjezy> för ja lever svart
<maxjezy> som en gangster
<realubot> einand: Jo. Men skillnaden är att det här har varit med på TV, tidningar o.s.v. Då vågar snuten inte slarva med granskningen.
<maxjezy> realubot, dom gör visst det, du vet inte vilka saker de lägger vikt vid
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Det är ett alt. Dock så kommer du ha kass ekonomi for life när fogden har fodringar på hundratusentals kronor på dig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ett fall för Lyxfällan.
<maxjezy> realubot, inte när ja säljer knark
<maxjezy> det ger stora pengar
<_Trullo> Han hade glömt skolkortet hemma och i stället fått med sig ett fritidskort, som inte började gälla förr­än klockan fyra på eftermiddagen. Han hade inte någon legitimation och svårt att komma ihåg alla siffrorna i personnumret.
<maxjezy> SVART
<_Trullo> vilken idiot
<maxjezy> det finns människor som upplever att skatt inte fördelas rätt, dessa människor bryr sig inte om att betala skatt
<HakanS> maxjezy: Nu tycker jag att du börjar gå lite för långt. Dags att byta ämne kanske?
<realubot> maxjezy: Dessa människor har en tendens att hamna på kåken förr eller senare.
<maxjezy> HakanS, ja tycker vi börjar närma oss ett genombrott
<maxjezy> realubot, well, där gottar dem sig i skattebetalarnas godsaker som mat och fri utbildning
<maxjezy> och garvar åt kapitalismens gröna fingrar
<realubot> maxjezy: Du är på väg att spräcka censur-barriären.
<maxjezy> jag ger bara ett perspektiv som ni kanske inte möter varje dag
<ibm> först och främst är ni turbo aktiva idag att jag får mycket huvudvärk för att hinna läsa allt, första frågan 1. ni snackade om mandriva och den kommer från mandrake men den andra känner jag inte till, andra fråga 2. är ni fotografer eller vad fanns det för mässa och var nånstans, tredje frågan 3. vad har hänt med kontrollanterna var har detta hänt någonstans, fjärde frågan 4. nej skärmen stängs av fortfarande trots alla
<ibm> tips som jag har fått från er, femte frågan 5. nej jag kopierar inte och klistrar in texten utan använder pilen bara t. ex. så här
<ibm> först och främst är ni turbo aktiva idag att jag får mycket huvudvärk för att hinna läsa allt, första frågan 1. ni snackade om mandriva och den kommer från mandrake men den andra känner jag inte till, andra fråga 2. är ni fotografer eller vad fanns det för mässa och var nånstans, tredje frågan 3. vad har hänt med kontrollanterna var har detta hänt någonstans, fjärde frågan 4. nej skärmen stängs av fortfarande trots alla
<ibm> tips som jag har fått från er, femte frågan 5. nej jag kopierar inte och klistrar in texten utan använder pilen bara t. ex. så här
<ibm> först och främst är ni turbo aktiva idag att jag får mycket huvudvärk för att hinna läsa allt, första frågan 1. ni snackade om mandriva och den kommer från mandrake men den andra känner jag inte till, andra fråga 2. är ni fotografer eller vad fanns det för mässa och var nånstans, tredje frågan 3. vad har hänt med kontrollanterna var har detta hänt någonstans, fjärde frågan 4. nej skärmen stängs av fortfarande trots alla
<ibm> tips som jag har fått från er, femte frågan 5. nej jag kopierar inte och klistrar in texten utan använder pilen bara t. ex. så här
<ibm> först och främst är ni turbo aktiva idag att jag får mycket huvudvärk för att hinna läsa allt, första frågan 1. ni snackade om mandriva och den kommer från mandrake men den andra känner jag inte till, andra fråga 2. är ni fotografer eller vad fanns det för mässa och var nånstans, tredje frågan 3. vad har hänt med kontrollanterna var har detta hänt någonstans, fjärde frågan 4. nej skärmen stängs av fortfarande trots alla
<ibm> tips som jag har fått från er, femte frågan 5. nej jag kopierar inte och klistrar in texten utan använder pilen bara t. ex. så här
<ibm> först och främst är ni turbo aktiva idag att jag får mycket huvudvärk för att hinna läsa allt, första frågan 1. ni snackade om mandriva och den kommer från mandrake men den andra känner jag inte till, andra fråga 2. är ni fotografer eller vad fanns det för mässa och var nånstans, tredje frågan 3. vad har hänt med kontrollanterna var har detta hänt någonstans, fjärde frågan 4. nej skärmen stängs av fortfarande trots alla
<ibm> tips som jag har fått från er, femte frågan 5. nej jag kopierar inte och klistrar in texten utan använder pilen bara t. ex. så här
<realubot> :D
<maxjezy> ibm, har du tagit till dig av tipsen, eller bara lyssnat?
<Screedo> lol
<ibm> ja allt
<maxjezy> skumt, även windows? :)
<ibm> den ena var för gnome
<ibm> trots att jag använder xfce
<realubot> ibm har klart oh tydligt visat att det är helt omöjligt att missa hans frågor oavsett hur mycket som skrivs i kanalen.
<maxjezy> ibm, har du testat debian?
<maxjezy> jag lovar på hedersord att debian inte kommer göra detta.
<maxjezy> vet inte var problemet ligger, men debian har inte problemet
<realubot> ibm: Testat Caffeine?
<ibm> windows funkar
<maxjezy> justja, caffeine kan du testa.
<maxjezy> det tipsades om igår och idag
<maxjezy> av realubot och HakanS
<realubot> ibm: Jag frågade dig om Caffeine i går men fick inget svar så jag frågar igen.
<realubot> ibm: Har du testat Caffeine?
<realubot> ibm: Har du testat Caffeine?
<realubot> ibm: Har du testat Caffeine?
<realubot> ibm: Har du testat Caffeine?
<realubot> ibm: Har du testat Caffeine?
<realubot> ibm: Har du testat Caffeine?
<maxjezy> ibm, mageia är något som är nytt, inte alls lika stort som mandrake eller mandriva
<maxjezy> men antagligen något som växer med ett community bakom sig,
<maxjezy> finns inte med i linux-timelines som bara sträcker sig till 2007
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/app/caffeine/
<maxjezy> antagligen är det för nytt eller för ointressant.
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/app/caffeine/
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/app/caffeine/
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/app/caffeine/
<ibm> jag fick så många tips att jag inte ens kommer ihåg vad jag har gjort förnåt
<HakanS> realubot: Sluta flooda.
<maxjezy> ibm, har du home i samma partition som root?
<maxjezy> annars gör en install av deb, spara din home och nytja den i debian sen
<realubot> ibm: http://linuxg.net/install-caffeine-in-ubuntu-12-04-and-ubuntu-12-10/
<Screedo> Någon som kan rekommendera en bra guide för att sätta upp en sysop server?
<realubot> ibm: Dock kanske inte aktuellt om du använder Xubuntu?
<maxjezy> realubot, upplever du att xubuntu edubuntu kubuntu ubuntu kan skapa konflikter om man har fler speglade mot samma kärna?
<maxjezy> isf, vilka konflikter kan det handla om.
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974949
<realubot> ibm: In Xubuntu 12.04, display power management can be disabled under settings-->Settings Manager-->Power Manager; uncheck "Monitor power management control"
<maxjezy> det där verkar intressant.
<realubot> ibm: Ev. får du skapa ett skript som sköter det där command line beroende på om vissa processer körs eller inte ...
<maxjezy> ibm, testat det?
<maxjezy> körs skärmsläckaren om man tex kör minitube?
<maxjezy> synd att minitube inte är gratis till windows
<realubot> maxjezy: Aldrig testat det men antar att det kan ställa till problem.
<maxjezy> hade varit nice, men man får bara se några sekunder i varje klipp
<realubot> maxjezy: Kärnan är ju så liten så varför använda samma kärna i flera versioner?
<realubot> av Ubuntu?
<einand> maxjezy: så, nu har jag hijackat västtrafiks hashtag på facebook
<maxjezy> realubot, om man vill testa olika typer av skrivbord osv
<maxjezy> ganska vanligt
<realubot> Om DE är tillräckligt "oberoende" av kärnan så är det ju inget problem att köra flera DE på samma kärna.
<maxjezy> realubot, tänkte om du kände till några problem, på forumet eller så.
<ibm> jag vill ju att skärmen  ska stängas av när jag inte använder datorn
<realubot> maxjezy: Ett stort problem som jag känner till är att allt blandas.
<maxjezy> einand, funkar det att haschtagga på facebook?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kommer ju får Gnome-program i KDE o.s.v.
<ibm> och skärmsläckaren har jag tagit bort
<realubot> maxjezy: Så det är ju inte vattentäta skott mellan Skrivbordsmiljöerna.
<maxjezy> realubot, men, kan gnome skärmsläckaren ta över KDE tex?
<maxjezy> osv.
<maxjezy> program väljer man att starta.
<maxjezy> ofrivilliga problem söker jag.
<einand> maxjezy: menar twitter
<realubot> maxjezy: Du väljer inte om programmen ska synas i DE eller ej.
<ibm> så detta hjälper inte
<maxjezy> realubot, precis. jo, det är jobbigt.
<maxjezy> men man kan ju rensa ur KDE paketen.
<maxjezy> om man inte gillar dem.
<maxjezy> einand, jag har aldrig förstått twitter
<maxjezy> har nog aldrig läst en twitt ens
<maxjezy> men man hör ju hur det pratar om twitter i media
<realubot> ibm: Du vill att skärmen ska stängas av när du inte använder datorn. Och det är därför jag säger att du nog får skripta ihop en lösning som kontrollerar vilka processer som körs och därefter aktiverar/inaktiverar power settings manager.
<realubot> ibm: Eftersom du använder Xubuntu. Om du hade använt Ubuntu så hade nog Caffeine varit programmet du söker.
<maxjezy> ibm, kan du inte tänkas använda ubuntu eller windows?
<maxjezy> xubuntu är inte ens officiellt erkänt som ett bra alternativ till någonting
<ibm> ok finns det ingen för xubuntu 12.10
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror knappast Gnome-skrämsläckaren stör KDE för Gnome-skärmsläckaren körs väl bara om du loggar in i Gnome?
<maxjezy> realubot, detta vet jag inte säkert. antagligen ligger endel processer och gnager utanför sin egen DE
<einand> maxjezy: inte jag heller, men andra använder det, så använder det för automatiskt utskick, för att bredda publiken
<realubot> ibm: Inte vad jag vet.
<maxjezy> einand, jag postade iaf på facebook
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter skumt men du kanske har rätt ...
<einand> maxjezy: fb.com/einand
<maxjezy> men mina kompisar är inavlade twiligtfans, dom skiter i allt förutom twiligt och vampyrer
<maxjezy> och spritfyllor
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tycker att ett DE borde vara helt inaktiverat om man inte loggar in i det. Alla processer döda.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag med, men jag har inte undersökt saken, minns bara från min tid med buntu att allt blev smetigt om man använde samma "buntu" för fler buntus, x,u,k. typ.
<maxjezy> i menyerna då.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, men jag tror bara det ser smetigt ut. Inte att det är det.
<realubot> Det är nog bara program och menyer m.m. som blandas.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag får testa virtuellt
<realubot> Ja.
<maxjezy> ta det till bristningsgränsen
<maxjezy> installera massa skit
<maxjezy> utan hejd
<ibm> xubuntu är snabb
<realubot> maxjezy: Det har ju runnit en del vatten under broarna sedan du blandade Gnome/KDE antar jag.
<maxjezy> realubot, jo, säkert en hel del.
<maxjezy> jag testade virtuellt men de var så segt så ja palla inte
<maxjezy> vet inte vad det är, något i min hårdvara som gör ubuntu så as-segt.
<HakanS> ibm: Du skrev igår att det fungerar i Windows att skärmen inte stänger av sig när du tittar på youtube.
<ibm> vad menar du med att den inte är bra för nånting
<ibm> nej jag sa bara att detta inte händer i windows
<maxjezy> einand, vill du bli facebookkompis?
<maxjezy> :)
<ibm> xubuntu är snabb
<ibm> vad menar du med att den inte är bra för nånting
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror att du kan lösa detta med kommandot xset -dpms någonting ...
<maxjezy> xubuntu är inte annamat av någon grupp, forutom de med sega datorer.
<realubot> ibm: Om du slänger ihop ett skript som kontrollerar om t.ex. firefox, VLC m.m. körs så stängs power setting-funktionen av och annars aktiveras funktionen.
<maxjezy> ubuntu börjar bli poppis med videoredigerare osv
<ibm> är lubuntu bättre då
<HakanS> ibm: Men det är faktiskt så att i windows så stänger inte skärmen av sig så länge du har en webbsida uppe där der förekommer flash
<maxjezy> näe, du bör nog söka dig mot debian eller annat isf.
<realubot> maxjezy: De sega datorernas operativsystem.
<maxjezy> typ.
<maxjezy> när man hör någon på stan säga "jag kör xubuntu" tänker man ju genast på en seg dator
<HakanS> Då tycker jag Ubuntu sköter det bättre än Windows.
<realubot> HakanS: Och då är funktionen jämförbar med att ha ett skript som kontrollerar om Fx körs, typ.
<realubot> i Linux.
<realubot> maxjezy: Säger du till en brud att du kör Xubuntu så tänker hon att den snubben har jag inte mycket glädje av.
<ibm> är lubuntu bättre då
<ibm> är lubuntu bättre då
<maxjezy> realubot, den effekten tror jag med
<maxjezy> ibm, nej
<HakanS> realubot: Men du kommer skärmen alldrig att stänga av sig så länge du har FX igång
<einand> maxjezy: ja, så jag kan kolla om du verkligen la upp länken )
<maxjezy> vill du ha tjejer så kör debian
<maxjezy> eller windows
<maxjezy> eller iaf ubuntu
<einand> nä, OSX är väl brudmagneten?
<maxjezy> ubuntu kan ge ett yttre sken av intelligens och en snabb dator
<maxjezy> einand, nu pratar vi om alternativ som finns för alla PC
<maxjezy> inte särskolans specialdatorer
<realubot> ibm: Inte om du är ute efter brudar. Då är det ett modernt gränssnitt som kräver 3D som gäller. Men om du inte bryr dig om brudar och enbart ser till fördelarna för datorn med Xubuntu/Lubuntu så tror jag mest att det är en smaksak.
<maxjezy> hej, jag vill göra musik
<maxjezy> därför använder jag OSX
<maxjezy> men min musik suger egentligen
<maxjezy> men OSX ger mig iaf groupies
<realubot> HakanS: Sant.
<realubot> HakanS: Om det inte går att kontrollera om Flash körs specifikt.
<einand> maxjezy: OSX är lite som rolls royce, snabb, vacker men gör ingen igentlig nytta
<maxjezy> einand, men billigt är det iaf
<HakanS> realubot: Det är så det fungerar i Windows
<maxjezy> 145kr för senaste OSX
<einand> maxjezy: och 139kr för windows, och 0kr för ubuntu
<einand> vilket gör OSX dyrast just nu
<maxjezy> HakanS, hur det än fungerar så funkar allt skitfint i 8:an
<maxjezy> einand, 19 dollar för 8:an väl
<maxjezy> uppdatering?
<realubot> einand: Ja. Det är nog Mac-dator och OS X med Apple-loggan klart lysande på ett innecafé i stan som gäller om det är brudar man är ute efter.
<maxjezy> osx spottar ju dock ut operativsystem som en lama spottar på dryga ungar på djurparken
<realubot> Att köra *buntu på en stationär dator hemma är ju helt sjukt om man vill impa på brudar.
<HakanS> maxjezy: Det betvivlar jag.
<maxjezy> realubot, du ska bara veta hur mycket ligg jag fått pga ubuntu
<realubot> Det kan fungera med Android och surfplatta men det är långt ifrån säkert.
<maxjezy> back in the days
<maxjezy> innan unity och allt flosk
<maxjezy> 95% av trafiken på surfplattor generaras av ipads
<einand> VAT	kr22.19
<einand> Total	kr139.00
<einand> Billing address	Payment information	Shipping method	
<einand> Ein Andersson
<Screedo> <realubot> Att köra *buntu på en stationär dator hemma är ju helt sjukt om man vill impa på brudar.  <-- vem får ens tanken att impa på en brud med en dator? :)
<maxjezy> folk köper android, men använder det inte.
<maxjezy> det visar forskning
<realubot> maxjezy: DIna porrsurfsessioner räknas inte som ligg. Bara så att du vet.
<maxjezy> realubot, nej ja vet :)
<einand> maxjezy: samma här faktiskt, köpte mig en android platta, var så klumpigt att sufa på den så den ligger i byrån nu
<realubot> maxjezy: ;)
<maxjezy> einand, precis det visar forskningen
<maxjezy> android är så billigt att man kan köpa den och inte ens använda den
<maxjezy> utan ångest
<einand> lol, när du säger så så tänker jag ännu en gång på brudar
<maxjezy> jämnföra android med brudar?
 * maxjezy kanske ska börja göra den jämnförelsen
<einand> bruden är så billig, så man kan släpa hem henne utan att använda henna utan att få ångest
<realubot> Hur får man Win8 för 20 dollar?
<maxjezy> tur att den här kanalen inte styrs av aftonbladets redaktion, isf hade det där varit förtal och ett utalande om krig mot kvinnorna
<HakanS> Nu tycker jag att ni skärper er.
<maxjezy> realubot, uppdaterar från sjuan!
<realubot> maxjezy: Jaha? Länk?
<einand> realubot: det är ju vad det kostar
<maxjezy> realubot, jag har inte gjort det, glider consumer preview fortfarande
<ibm> android är en robot men ordet android betyder även robot på engelska eller hur
<einand> http://windows.microsoft.com/sv-SE/windows/download-shop
<einand> ibm: nja, Android beetyder väl igentligen människoliknande robot
<realubot> Men måste man ha köpt datorn under en viss period eller gäller det alla med laglig licens på Win7?
<maxjezy> http://windows.microsoft.com/sv-SE/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_DIS_ShopHP_FPP_Light
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan robot och en android
<einand> en robot är väl typ allt som gör monotoma arbeten
<einand> räcker med en motor
<ibm> android är en robot men ordet android betyder även robot på engelska eller hur
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan robot och en android
<realubot> ibm: Är inte en android en människorobot?
<ibm> android är en robot men ordet android betyder även robot på engelska eller hur
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan robot och en android
<einand> maxjezy: har dom höjt priset, eller länka du fel?
<maxjezy> ibm, inom populärkulturen innebär robot i princip 2 tomma burkar målafärg och en kvast
<maxjezy> redan på 50 talet var dessa robotar vanliga
<ibm> det är väl en cyber då
<realubot> ibm: Jo, så är det: "An android is a robot[1] or synthetic organism[2][3][4] designed to look and act like a human, especially one with a body having a flesh-like resemblance."
<HakanS> ibm: Vill du vara vänlig att sluta spamma med samma frågor flera gånger.
<ibm> en cyber är människa
<realubot> ibm: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android
<maxjezy> ofta gav man dessa robotar en själ och sen sprang dem runt i en värld av mussepigg och andra typer
<maxjezy> och man ifrågasatte en robots existens medans man normaliserade talande möss
<maxjezy> robot är något occult och framtida
<HeMan> jag har en robot och den är varken occult eller framtida
<realubot> maxjezy: Tusenkronorsfrågan. Vad föredrar du, en snygg android-brud eller en ful "riktig" brud: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Actroid-DER_01.jpg
<einand> realubot: så jag får 1000kr om jag svarar på den?
<maxjezy> HeMan, det jag menar är att robot är vad betraktaren avgör. dagens robotar är inte vad man förutsåg för 50 år sedan iaf, och framtiden kommer garva åt våra robotar
<einand> jag skulle nog köra på en ful riktig brud
<maxjezy> jag är ganska trött på brudar oht
<maxjezy> otacksamma manshatande ligister
<einand> maxjezy: tror iden med en robot som gör allt kommer försvinna, utan deras arbets uppgifter komma försvinna osynligt in i våran vardag
<HeMan> maxjezy: du pratar mer om framtidsvisioner, inte om de faktiska robotarna
<maxjezy> HeMan, sci-fi har varit med att forma robotarnas yttre
<realubot> Gynider. Man lär sig något nytt varje deg.
<realubot> *dag
<HeMan> maxjezy: ööh, va?
<einand> fast hade vart coolt, att ha en android klone av sig själv
<realubot> *Gynoider
<maxjezy> idag ser man robotar överallt i pop kulturen
<ibm> men cyber då
<maxjezy> människor som använder robotröster, klär sig i metal
<realubot> einand: Om du svarar rätt ja.
<maxjezy> och publiken jublar
<ibm> cyber är också en människa
<HeMan> maxjezy: en robot för mig är http://www04.abb.com/global/seitp/seitp202.nsf/0/a2e0b5ced213bd56c1257735003e9e62/$file/IRB-4400-robot.jpg
<einand> Gynoid är en bra löjlig titel
<einand> vad heter Männens motsvarighet?
<maxjezy> HeMan http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/06_02/BeyonceRobot_468x455.jpg
<maxjezy> robot för den stora majoriten
<maxjezy> majoriteten
<maxjezy> hon gör vad hon blir åtsagd
<realubot> ibm: Du tänker på cyborg.
<einand> robot likasåväl som android är könslöst
<realubot> ibm: Det är ju en människa med robotdelar. En android är ju ingen människa utan bara en robot som liknar en människa.
<einand> jag har alltid vart mot hela cyborg tänker ner jag var mindre, men idag har jag inget mot att förstärka mig själv med elektronik
<maxjezy> världen robotiseras, på alla plan.
<einand> min fru säger att jag gärna får bli en cyborg, bara jag behåller en sak
<maxjezy> einand, henne?
<realubot> En robot är väl en industrirobot.
<maxjezy> katten?
<einand> maxjezy: nä, min själ.
<realubot> Typ sådana som står och svetsar på bilar på linan på Volov.
<realubot> *Volvo
<maxjezy> einand, ah, det enda som inte går att bevisa att existerar ber hon dig behålla
<maxjezy> vackert :)
<einand> wtf, är detta, tv-show där kändiskar sjunker karoke, samtidigt som dom sänks ner i iskallt vatten
<realubot> einand: Vad behåller hon på dig om hon bara får välja en sak: hjärnan eller *censur*?
<maxjezy> nasty med en hjärna liggandes
<realubot> einand: Japansk show. 100% säkert.
<einand> realubot: hjärnan säger hon tydligen
<einand> realubot: amerikansk
<realubot> Det finns så många störda TV-shower i Japan.
<realubot> Jaha. :S
<ibm> så är en cyborg en människa som har blivit en robot eller tvärt om
<einand> realubot: lol, hon säger att jag kan montera något mer advancerat med tryckkraft där nere i stället
<realubot> einand: Och hur tolkar du det? Som kritik av din *censur* eller beröm åt din hjärna?
<einand> så nu kom frugan in ;)
<realubot> ibm: Nej, en cyborg är en människa som har robotdelar, t.ex. en konstgjord arm.
<ibm> en cyborg är den mer likt en människa eller robot
<maxjezy> robocop
<maxjezy> ta da da da da da da da, batman!
<Herrjare> einand: puss på dig med :P
<einand> ibm: en cybor är en robot med organiska delar, oftast en människa som blivit förstärkt. Som maxjezy exempel robotcop
<Herrjare> nej det är na na na na na na na na batman!
<realubot> ibm: Det beror väl på hur många robotdelar den har men det är ju en människa i själ och hjärta, typ.
<maxjezy> la la la la la la la la, lappman!
<realubot> ibm: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyborg
<maxjezy> superlappen.
<einand> nananananannana ein man ein man..
<xintron> Batman!
<realubot> En snubbe med pacemaker är ju faktiskt en cyborg.
<maxjezy> dricker norrlands guld och äter ren
<Herrjare> maxjezy: haha :)
<maxjezy> realubot, räknas guldpläterade tänder med?
<einand> wtf, har det kommit en halo film+
<realubot> maxjezy: Gränsfall, säger jag.
<Herrjare> einand: och du har inte gjort så vi får se den? skäms!
<maxjezy> måste vara loite hightech
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tycker inte Norrlands guld är så gott. Det finns betydligt godare öl.
<maxjezy> realubot, jo, lapin kulta
<Herrjare> vill se en film på portalspelen
<maxjezy> finsk norrlands guld
<einand> finns ingen god öl, finns öl som smackar mer eller mindre som ren piss
<realubot> maxjezy: Lapin Kulta?
<Herrjare> cider <3
<maxjezy> realubot, sluta nu, blir orolig.
<realubot> Jag gillar öl. Och vin. Och sprit.
<maxjezy> jag gillar saft, cannabis och öl.
<realubot> Men dricker inte mycket av det ändå.
<maxjezy> och tjejor
<realubot> Dessutom blir man berusad vilket är en klar fördel.
<maxjezy> riktig saft är fan godt
<maxjezy> hemmalagad jordgubbssaft
<maxjezy> synd att alla mormor:ar dör ut
<realubot> Det kan jag tänka mig.
<maxjezy> utan dem kommer denna saft aldrig mer existera
<realubot> einand: Du låter som en kille som skulle kunna tycka om Budweiser.
<maxjezy> einand, du gillar inte öl, men gillar du redbull?
<realubot> Och nu ett klassiskt skämt: Vet ni vad det är för likhet mellan att älska i en kanot och att dricka Budweiser?
<veryape> vaffan, lapin kulta och budweiser, snart kommer väl nån säga något om koff också
<realubot> Fucking close to water. Mohahaha.
<maxjezy> well, fuckit  like water
<maxjezy> i like water
<maxjezy> ska det stå
<realubot> veryape: Jag gillar inte dessa sorter. Lapin Kulta är väl okej i.o.f.s.
<einand> maxjezy: Redbull går ann, även om jag föredrar Life Energy
<maxjezy> veryape, vad dricker du?
<veryape> för tillfället carnegie
<maxjezy> einand, jag typ dör av sånt, svagt hjärta.
<maxjezy> veryape, ger det dig några ligg då?
<maxjezy> carnegie ölen dvs
<realubot> veryape: Är inte det ett företag?
<veryape> inte just nu när jag sitter hemma i min ensamhet och förtär den
<realubot> Som kollapsade?
<einand> maxjezy: ok
<veryape> realubot: carnegie, världens bästa öl, världens sämsta investmentbank
<realubot> veryape: Ah. :)
<veryape> http://www.systembolaget.se/Sok-dryck/Dryck/?varuNr=1497
<maxjezy> veryape, investerade de i sin egen öl?
<maxjezy> som bar du dricker?
<maxjezy> :)
<veryape> men det är ju inte någon öl man dricker sig apfull på direkt, typ som guiness
<veryape> maxjezy: nejdå, jag har flera vänner som tycker om den
<maxjezy> man kanske ska starta en sperma-bank
<einand> jag vill göra min egna öl, då tror jag att den blir god
<veryape> det är svårt att göra egen öl sägs det
<veryape> en flyktig bekant till mig hade gjort egen öl som jag smakat av, de första gångerna var det ju fan inte tjänligt som dryck, men efter några år och några satser hade han faktiskt lyckats riktigt bra
<maxjezy> veryape, hur är han i sängen, köket osv?
<maxjezy> han kanske inte har naturlig talang för smaker och upplevelser
<veryape> har aldrig varit i hans kök eller säng
<veryape> som sagt, flyktigt bekant
<maxjezy> finns folk som säger att pannkakor är svåra att få till, men de är helt enkelt inte menade att steka pannkakor tror jag
<einand> flyktigt bekant du brukar prova öl hos?
<einand> finns inte mycket saker som är lättare än pankakor ju
<maxjezy> einand, ellerhur, men de har något i sina gener som gör att de kan fan inte ens koka makaroner
<einand> kanske
<maxjezy> de är inte dåliga, de är helt enkelt inte menade att laga mat
<veryape> nej, inte brukar, han har gjort satser med öl flera gånger, jag har testat dem ett flertal gånger, typ på midsommarfester och sånt
<maxjezy> jag brukade göra mäsk förr
<maxjezy> ganska godt
<einand> jag misslyckades med det en gång, lyckades koka kalla macaroner
<maxjezy> mjöd
<veryape> mjöd gjorde några andra kompisar när de skulle åka på medeltidsveckan i visby
<einand> själv gillar jag renat, om jag skall dricka sprit
<veryape> det är fan det vidrigaste jag någonsin har doftat på
<veryape> vägrade dricka
<veryape> att det dessutom såg ut som en blandning av spyor och urin gjorde det ju inte mer inbjudande att proba
<veryape> priva
<veryape> damniut
<veryape> prova
<maxjezy> äh, köttbullar ser ut som älgbajs
<Screedo> realubot: det var ett dåligt skämt :)
<maxjezy> luktar ganska likt människobajs
<maxjezy> men de är goda iaf
<veryape> äter inte mamma-scan pruttbullar
<veryape> egengjorda köttbullar är däremot gott
<maxjezy> http://moasmirakel.blogspot.se/2010/04/mjod.html
<einand> jag har nog aldrig ätit scans bullar
<maxjezy> veryape, mamma scan luktar prutt hela hon
<maxjezy> allt hon serverar luktar och smakar skit
<einand> eller jo
<einand> dom luktar skit när man öppnar dom
<einand> fast det är så löjligt att köpa köttbullar, tar typ max 3 minuter längre tid att rulla själv
<veryape> ja, och egengjorda köttbullar innehåller ju riktigt kött, inte svål och ströbröd + pruttdoft
<veryape> det är nog mycket framdelskött och sån skit i mamma scans bullar
<maxjezy> jag klagade hos mamma scan, fick 100 kr värdecheck på scan produkter
<Barre> einand: +1
<veryape> maxjezy: haha
<maxjezy> använde inte värdechecken
<maxjezy> allt luktar prutt endå
<veryape> ja.. är som att klaga på mcd "era burgare är fan oätbara" och få en till gratis
<maxjezy> dom hävdade att deras mat inte ska lukta skit
<maxjezy> men det vet ju alla och de själva att den gör alltid
<maxjezy> Varför luktar köttbullar prutt?
<maxjezy> Mamma Scans köttbullar kan lukta äckligt för att de rullas i talg från kor, det kan göra att de får en dålig lukt. Det kan också bero på att det samlas svavelaktiga gaser i förpackningen när den har förslutits, vilket orsakar en illaluktande odör. Sedan varierar det också från person till person, en del tycker att de luktar gott, andra tycker att det luktar äckligt!
<maxjezy> där ser man, endel gillar pruttlukt, andra inte.
<maxjezy> 118100 som svaret kom ifrån
<maxjezy> Hej
<maxjezy> Tack för ditt mail.
<maxjezy> Lök i kombination med vissa köttråvaror ger ofarliga svavelföreningar som ibland kan finnas mer koncentrerat i vissa paket.
<maxjezy> Den här ofarliga, men ibland lite påträngande, doften försvinner när paketet varit öppnat en stund.En av anledningarna till att den uppstår beror på vår snabba process som innebär att köttbullen steks, kyls ner och förpackas omedelbart.
<maxjezy> Det i sin tur ger hög livsmedelssäkerhet och säkerheten vill vi inte tumma på. Men vi fortsätter vår forskning för att hitta ett sätt att eliminera den doft som finns när paketet öppnas.
<maxjezy> Med vänliga hälsningar
<maxjezy> Scans Matforum
<maxjezy> detta mail skickade scan 2006
<maxjezy> 6 år senare, prutten finns kvar.
<maxjezy> forskningen på scan behöver mer pengar
<maxjezy> köp ett grisknorr och stödj forskningen
<maxjezy> finns en grupp på facebook som tycker att mamma scans köttbullar inte alls luktar fis
<maxjezy> de är säkert dem som gillar fislukten
<maxjezy> 18 personer gillar gruppen
<maxjezy> anyway, jag har bett scan om en kommentar på hur forskningen fortskridit
<maxjezy> återkommer när jag fått svar
<K350> bash/regexp. Hur fångar jag allt före ett komma "," i en sträng?
<ibm> K350 det var länge sen
<ibm> K350 hur rullar livet nu
<Barre> K350: sed 's/^\(.*\),.*$/\1/'
<Barre> kanske inte helt korrekt, men en bit påväg med sed ialla fall :)
<K350> Barre: ehm. njae..det blev inte rikgt rätt där
<K350> ibm: bara fint. själv då? :-)
<Barre> K350: inte, vad är det som inte fungerar då?
<K350> Barre: Jag pular med pirateplay api. försöker saxa ut ström url'en. Inte helt lätt
<Barre> K350: echo "detta är, en text" | sed 's/^\(.*\),.*$/\1/'
<K350> Barre: ska ge ett ex..han gon
<ibm> K350 bra tack
<Barre> K350: posta en URL och vad du vill ha ut då :)
<K350> Barre: om du kollar in resultatet på den är: http://pirateplay.se/api/get_stream.js?url=http://www.svtplay.se/pa-sparet
<K350> Barre: ah..ok..hang on...
<ibm> K350 förut sa du att det finns nåt grafiskt för apache,  jag har försökt hitta det men hittar inget sånt alls, vad heter den grafiska apache programmet
<Barre> K350: ser inget komma i den URLen :/
<ibm> karims kiosk äger lätt
<K350> Barre: Det här är ett ex av vad jag försöker saxa ut ström url'en (helst url'erna) från. http://pirateplay.se/api/get_streams.js?url=http://www.svtplay.se/pa-sparet
<ibm> alltså tele2 comviq reklamen
<K350> Barre: det som är efter "url": och före "meta"
<K350> ibm: har för mig att webmin har ngt
<ibm> K350 nej du hittade nåt som phpmyadmin fast för apache istället
<ibm> K350 alltså ett sätt att använda apache med ett grafiskt gränssnitt
<K350> webmin är ett webbaserat tränsnitt
<K350> ibm: Apache config gui för windows http://www.apache-gui.com/apache-windows.html
<ibm> K350 fast den ingår inte i ubuntus förråd och jag vill ha nåt som ingår
<K350> ibm: och ett gui för linux http://www.apache-gui.com/apache-linux.html
<ibm> K350 ingår den i xubuntu
<K350> ibm: Vet inte. kolla med apt-cache search
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag skriva
<ibm> K350 vad heter detta program
<Barre> K350: denna då: sed 's/.*url": "\(.*\)", "meta"/\1/'
<K350> ibm: Det står på websidan jag gav dig en länk till
<K350> Barre: hepp. nu börjar det närma sig. Men inte riktigt framme. Den äter in även på efter "meta"
<K350> Barre: den tar bort meta med sedna kommer ": {"suffix-....
<Barre> oops.. självklart (där får man för att man inte testar fört) sed 's/.*url": "\(.*\)", "meta".*/\1/'
<K350> Barre: så här ser det ut http://pastebin.com/hsAsvbEs
<Barre> K350: men jag postade ju en ny version :) testa den
<K350> Barre: Ah, så ska det se ut - vackert! :-)
<K350> Barre: Mitt fel där. Jag skickade dne länken före jag läste ditt sista inlägg. Men det funkar perfekt.
<K350> Barre: Jag får nog ta och gå den där regexpt kursen i alla fall..
<Barre> K350: det är både användbart och roligt.
<K350> Barre: Ser varken ^ eller $ här. är det någon annan slagz regexp för sed?
<K350> Barre: Jo, jag vill verkligne lära mig det. Har inte riktigt hittat någon bra sajt för det än..suck
<Barre> K350: nej, det är inget annan regexp, slarvigt av mig bara. sed kör rad för rad, men det är bäst att ha med tack och dollar så mer korrekt vore: sed 's/^.*url": "\(.*\)", "meta".*$/\1/'
<Barre> K350: vaket av dig :)
<maxjezy> K350, http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL465C6C735CEB7CBD&feature=plcp
<maxjezy> där finns 200 bash videos, säkert inte mycket som går in på det du söker men.
<maxjezy> dom är iaf lärorika
<maxjezy> tom jag som inte använder terminalen kan titta på dessa
<maxjezy> påminner om tiden då man inte hade färgskärm och satt med datorer som hade typ 1 mb ram
<Barre> K350: jag har läst, läst och läst om regexp. Men jag lärde mig aldrig av det, det slutade med att jag ställde (precis som du nu) frågor bland annat här i kanalen och fick hjälp. Försökte förstå de svar jag fick och ställde tonvis med frågor. tillslut föll femöringen ner och jag började förstå logiken
<K350> Barre: Ja, jag försökte begripe mig på din regexpt men förstdo ingenting när jag inte såg tak o dollar. Efter det pyttelilla jag kan.
<K350> maxjezy: Ehm, jag är synskadad. Så det fungerar inte :( Kan inte läsa vanliga böcke rheller. Så det ska var adigitalt. Synd för jag vill VERKLIGEN lära mgi regexp.
<Barre> K350: då förklarar jag gärna min regexp, om du vill
<maxjezy> K350, oj, är synskadan permanent?
<K350> Barre: Ser ut som jag får göra som du då:-)
<K350> Barre: Det är rätt knöligt att lära sig . också till följd av att det ju tydligne går att skriva regexp på lite olika sätt. Vilket är förvirrande för nybörjare
<K350> Barre: kan du i så fall förklara parantesen. Den gör mig mest förvirrad
<Barre> K350: s/hej/    s betyder sök och det som skall sökas efter defineras mellan / och /. i detta fall ordet hej.
<maxjezy> någon som vet om EOS systemkamera objektiven fungerar lika bra på digital EOS?
<Barre> K350: om jag exempelvis vill söka efter ordet hej och ersetta med ordet då så skriver jag alltså s/hej/då/
<K350> Barre: ok, det har jag greppat. Men varfrö parantesen mellan / och /?
<ibm> karims kiosk äger lätt
<ibm> alltså tele2 comviq reklamen
<Barre> K350: och jag förklarar enbart parantesen då :)
<K350> Barre: och ettan "1" i slutet
<Barre> K350: jag vill "klippa" ut en exakt match i det jag söker, och då definerar jag det mellan ( och ), men eftersom parantes måste "escapas" så måste man skriva \( \)    mellan paranteserna så definerar jag den matchning som jag vill klippa ut alltså. i ditt fall URL
<K350> Barre: okej, så lång. Ettan i slutet då?
<Barre> K350: efter sökdefinitionens avslutande / så väljer vi vad vi vill göra. nämligen att skriva ut första matchningen av den sökströngen som var definerad mellan paranteserna. det är därför det står en etta 1 där. den måste escapas och därför dtår det \1
<K350> Barre: så om jag skriver en två får jag med ävne nästa url?
<Barre> K350: om du har en match som stämmer, men det kommer du inte ha med den regexp på den inputen..
<Barre> nu är det dags för mig att stänga ner =)
<maxjezy> är dagens instagram en förfinad version av instamatic?
<K350> Barre: Tusen tack för hjälpe. Verkligne mycket uppskattat!
<maxjezy> digitaliserad instamatic
<ibm> K350 jag har tappat bort länken
<ibm> K350 har du länken kvar kan jag få den igen
<d00m> tjenare gubbar!
<K350> ibm: vilkenlänk?
<Macone> Hej...
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-25
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> Det borde väl räcka med: grep -o "^[^,]*"
<Screedo> God morgon
<HakanS> God morgon
<Screedo> Allt väl med HakanS?
<Spookan> God morgon.
<Screedo> god morgon Spookan
<Spookan> Screedo: Tjena. Allt bra idag?
<Screedo> jodå
<Screedo> allt bra här
<Screedo> har kommit p mitt lilla misstag jag gjort när jag delat ut en mapp med samba
<Screedo> ser alla mappar osv, men kan inte gå in i undermappar osv.
<Screedo> dumt att missa lägga till smbpasswd :)
<Spookan> Screedo: Hehe ok.
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<HakanS> God middag
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Härom dagen upptäckte jag att en av mina stationära ubuntu-datorer vägrar att dela ut mappar på nätverket om de ligger på en extern ntfs-disk. Mappar på systemdisken går bra
<UkuleleSolen> Mina norska vänner säger att det inte går att dela ntfs-diskar över samba över huvud taget.
<UkuleleSolen> Men jag gör det med en annan dator och det har aldrig varit några problem med den. Nästan så jag misstänker att det slutade funka på den där ena efter uppgradering till Ubuntu 12-10
<Dynamit> LoL litet min ena emu nand till Wii blev hahaha bara 1,53GB. Det är betydligt mer en vad det fysiska nand minnet i Nintendo Wii har
<hume> hello... jag har ett problem med att installera mysql - efter att ha installerat och plockat bort den (mysql-server) så när jag nu installerar (apt-get install mysql-server) så skapas det inga databaser i /var/lib/mysql, och servern fungerar helt enkelt inte. Men jag får inga felmeddelanden från apt. vad kan detta handla om?
<hume> har löst det nu
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som kan detta med samba och diverse rättigheter?
<phibxr> Jag förlorade mina rättigheter till att befatta mig med dans för länge sedan. \o/
<Screedo> UkuleleSolen, ställ bara din fråga
<UkuleleSolen> Gjorde det, men ingen svarade :) Kopierar texten o skickar igen
<UkuleleSolen> Härom dagen upptäckte jag att en av mina stationära ubuntu-datorer vägrar att dela ut mappar på nätverket om de ligger på en extern ntfs-disk. Mappar på systemdisken går bra. Mina norska vänner säger att det inte går att dela ntfs-diskar över samba över huvud taget. Men jag gör det med en annan dator och det har aldrig varit några problem med den. Nästan så jag misstänker att det slutade funka på den där ena ef
<Screedo> Har ingen aning om det du frågar, men jag tycker att hittar ubuntu disken så ska den klara av att dela ut den, men jag kan ha fel.
<Screedo> frågan är hur ubuntu hanterar ntfs, skriva och läsa osv.
<Screedo> själv kör jat ext4 på alla mina diskar som ubuntu hanterar.
<Screedo> jag*
<UkuleleSolen> i en perfekt värld går det köra ext4 på alla diskar. men jag använder en del windows också
<UkuleleSolen> Som sagt, på en annan ubuntu-dator går det helt fint att dela ut en ntfs-disk.
<UkuleleSolen> Den som inte kan dela ut sin... den hittar den, internt, utan problem och så
<Screedo> varför har du ntfs på diskarna om du har dem via ubuntu?
<UkuleleSolen> Kör dual boot
<Screedo> ahh, du har dem som systemdisk
<UkuleleSolen> I den aktuella datorn (den som inte vill dela ut NTFS) : En hårddisk kör ubuntu, en annan kör windows7 och ytterligare 2 diskar använder jag för gemensam lagring
<UkuleleSolen> och de är de där 2 extra som jag inte kan dela ut.... men som jag starkt vill minnas att jag lyckats med tidigare
<UkuleleSolen> Men jag har också upptäckt att jag varken har "Storage device manager" installerat i "problemdatorn" och inte verkar den vilja installera det heller. Kan det finnas något samband?
<realubot> Sovkanal.
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> det intressanta är att offtopic är det som gör att folk får svar här
<maxjezy> när ingen offtopic sker hinner timmar flyga förbi utan svar på frågor
<maxjezy> men, kanalens tak har iaf blivit lite högre, som jag svär vissa dagar undrar man ju om ens op existerar här
<maxjezy> eller om de ser förbi, jag är ju endå jäkligt poppis.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad tror du?`
<HakanS> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<realubot> Hahaha. Hur dum får man vara. Mp har startar en kampanj som heter "Öppna fler dörrar" och där vem som helst får ladda upp bilder.
<maxjezy> vad innebär detta?
<maxjezy> HakanS, varför är inte du op istället för amelia
<maxjezy> hon är ju inte ens här längre
<realubot> Vad tror ni motståndarna till invanrdingen gör? Jo, dom laddar så klart upp bilder på snubben som sprängde en bom i Sthlm och på grabbarna som misshndlade en hundägare i Göteborg o.s.v.
<maxjezy> realubot, läste du att både M och S nu uttalat sig kritiskt till invandringen?
<maxjezy> verkar som alla vill vara SD men ingen vågar
<HakanS> maxjezy: Jag vet inte varför Amelia inte är här nu för tiden.
<maxjezy> medias makt är helt galen
<maxjezy> HakanS, hon ogillar kanalen, för mycket offtopic och för lite snack om linux
<realubot> Just nu ligger t.ex. Elin på förstasidan. Hon som våldtogs och mördades av en kille som kommit som flykting till Sverige.
<HakanS> Kan vara så, ja.
<HakanS> realubot: Om någon är intresserad, så kan de säkert kolla sidan själva.
<maxjezy> behövs ju opar dygnet runt, oplistan nu är ganska off större delar av dygnet
<realubot> maxjezy: Av respekt för hennes anhöriga så länkar jag inte.
<maxjezy> realubot, tack.
<realubot> Det här tar nog priset som det dummaste något parti har gjort det här året. Om man bortser från babbelaren i SD.
<maxjezy> jag tror faktiskt fler o fler kommer emigrera sverige
<realubot> Dessutom var det ingen bom han sprängde om ni nu tror det utan en BÖMB!
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror inte M och S har uttalat sig kritiskt i den frågan. Dom kommer fortsätta på inslagen linje tills SD har tvåsiffrigt i.a.f.
<maxjezy> realubot, kommunpolitikerna har satt stopp i vissa kommuner iaf
<realubot> Det sorgligaste med Sverige är ju inte regeringen utan att vi saknar en vettig opposition.
<maxjezy> inga fler avtal med migrationsverket
<realubot> maxjezy: Mm, Vellinge har sagt nej i år och dar.
<maxjezy> jo, men när någon ändrar åsikt i frågan väcker det större kritik
<maxjezy> detta kommer påverka hur andra kommuner tar ställning i framtiden
<maxjezy> kanske SD vinner utan att vinna.
<maxjezy> man måste komma ihåg att även M har varit likt SD, förr. ett parti man inte ville se förstöra det S byggt.
<HakanS> München har sparat 10 miljoner Euro på att det bytte Windows mot Linux.
<maxjezy> idag är ju M helt rumsrent
<maxjezy> HakanS, när bytte dem?
<maxjezy> i längden kommer de säkert spara, men kortsiktigt tror jag nog det hamnar ungefär lika
<HakanS> De bytte för några år sedan.
<HakanS> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-brings-over-EUR10-million-savings-for-Munich-1755802.html
<maxjezy> tycker faktiskt inte operativsystemet är det viktiga utan vilka appar som används
<maxjezy> räcker att gå opensource i apparna
<HakanS> De har jämfört kostnaden för Windows med OpenOffice och Linux med OpenOffice.
<maxjezy> har de räknat in support osv?
<maxjezy> nya system brukar ju innebära supportkostnader
<maxjezy> men, linux är nog smart i längden, slippa osäkerhetens tider
<maxjezy> dessutom skapar det ju nya jobb
<HakanS> Kostnader som inte är relaterade till operativsystemet, till exempel personal-och utbildning, var identiska
<HakanS> Undrar om några svenska kommuner vågar sig på detta.
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/video/597960/sondag-19-30
<maxjezy> är det bara för mig det står 55 minuter kvar?
<maxjezy> klockan är ju 1930 nu
<maxjezy> 55:12 står det oavsätt när jag går in på sidan
<maxjezy> kan någon med tv ge mig svar på om rapport sänds just nu
<HakanS> 43:55 står det när jag tittar på sidan.
<maxjezy> blir samma för dig när du uppdaterat ?
<maxjezy> börjar om på 43:55?
<maxjezy> 21:00 nyheterna verkar också bugga ur
<maxjezy> 3 timmar står det att det är kvar för mig
<maxjezy> verkar vara stora problem hos svt nu
<HakanS> Ja. Fast någon gång står det 55:12. Livesändningen av sportspegeln 19:00 startar om 12:52 minuter :)
<HakanS> Det är väl någon Windows-server som strular ;)
<realubot> HakanS: 10 mille totalt? Det låter inte mycket.
<HakanS> Euro.
<realubot> Vad är 100 mille för en så stor stad som Munchen? Sparar dom 10 mille euro per år eller är det ett engångsbelopp?
<realubot> Den sv. kommun som ger sig på detta är vansinnig.
<realubot> Kommunerna måste kunna kommunicera med varandra. Antingen så byter ingen kommun eller så byter alla.
<realubot> MS är standard i dag och om en kommun går över till öppna format så kommer dom få stora problem.
<realubot> Myndugheter m.m. kör MS och vad ska en kommun göra om en myndighet skickar ut xls-filer till kommunerna som kräver MS?
<realubot> maxjezy: SD kommer så klart att påverka debatten och opinionen. Det gör alla partier i riksdagen. Förr eller senare.
<realubot> Miljöfrågorna hade inte varit så på tapeten om inte Mp hade suttit i riksdagen.
<realubot> Poliktikerna ljuger bara när dom säger att dom inte ska anpassa sig.
<realubot> Om en opinion tilltar så kommer alla partier förhålla sig till det. Allt annat är ljug.
<HakanS> Jag har inte läst rapporten så noggrant, men tror attt det är besparingen under de två-tre senaste åren.
<realubot> Okej. För om dom har sparat ett engångsbelopp så låter ju det som en piss i Mississippi för en storstad som Munchen.
<HakanS> 10 miljoner är 10 miljoner.
<realubot> Det låter ju tveksamt om det är värt jobbet. Vad har omställningen kostat, är den med i beräkningen?
<HakanS> Ja, det ingår.
<realubot> HakanS: Musikundervisningen i en relativt liten kommun i Sverige kostar kanske 2 miljoner kr/Ã¥r.
<realubot> Vad är då 100 miljoner för Munchen?
<HakanS> Det handlar om 25000 datorer.
<maxjezy> många bäckar små
<maxjezy> dock kommer dom den första tiden upptäcka att alla fina windows spel inte funkar att lira på arbetstid
<realubot> Dessutom har dom ju räknat med kostnaden för uppgradering till Win7.
<realubot> Då är det inte konstigt om dom sparar några mille på några år men frågan är vad som händer långsiktigt?
<HakanS> Samt att de slapp köpa 11000 nya datorer.
<HakanS> Där sparade de 4,7 miljoner Euro
<maxjezy> linux kanske är bra för företag
<maxjezy> då kan inte anstälda leka lika mycket
<maxjezy> och det genererar ju massa pengar
<maxjezy> att ha produktivitet
<HakanS> Man spelar inte dataspel på arbetstid.
<realubot> HakanS: Dom datorerna hade dom ju fått valuta för också.
<realubot> Nu sitter dom och trycker på gamal grejer.
<realubot> Att inte köpa ny hårdvara är ju lite att skjuta problemet på framtiden.
<maxjezy> HakanS, kommer man kunna skicka windows office filer och de klarar av att hantera dem med openoffice?
<realubot> Men visst, lyckas dom hålla kvar vid samma hårdvara några år extra så blir det ju en besparing.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det kommer ju inte att gå.
<HakanS> maxjezy: Du får väl fråga dem.
<realubot> Det är därför det är vansinnigt av en sv. kommun att ge sig på ett sådant här projekt.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja man kan inte överge windows bara "sådär"
<maxjezy> tar nog 100 år av omställning
<HakanS> realubot: Klart att det går att hantera MS Officefiler i OpenOffice.
<realubot> OpenOffice/LibreOffice är inte tillräckligt kompatiblet med MS-filer för att en sv. kommun ska kunna byta ut MS Office.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad skiljer tyska kommuner med svenska
<maxjezy> är svenskar efterblivna?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag VET att det inte går i tillräckligt stor utsträckning för att en sv. kommun ska kunna byta. Jag VET att myndigheter i Sverige skickar ut xls-filer som kräver MS Office för att visas korrekt.
<HakanS> realubot: Vem har sagt det?
<maxjezy> HakanS, det är ju vida känt att alla som arbetar med datorer i sitt yrke också porrsurfar, spelar, msn:ar, facebookar osv.
<realubot> Detta innebär att en kommun som byter till OpenOffice inte kommer att kunna följa lagen och skicka in uppgifter till myndigheterna.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har sett det med egna ögon.
<maxjezy>  "De flesta av Sveriges myndigheter använder idag program med stängd källkod, vilket orsakar en rad problem. Det gör att programmen inte kan vidareutvecklas efter behov, att mjukvaruinköp ofta blir en källa till stora kostnader och att säkerheten är svår att kontrollera. Många handlingar sparas endast i format som bara kan öppnas av ett visst program, och medborgarna tvingas i
<maxjezy> många fall att köpa samma program för att kommunicera effektivt med sina myndigheter. På samma sätt används i myndigheters verksamheter ofta olika sorters slutna "
<maxjezy> detta skriver PP, på sin hemsida
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har praktiserat åt kommunen och själv med egna ögon sett filer dimpa ner från olika myndigheter. Jag har testat att öppna filerna i LibreOffice och stödet är för dåligt för att ens fullgöra uppgiften från mynigheten vilket det dessutom är lag på att kommunen ska göra.
<realubot> Så visst, en kommun kan byta till OpenOffice, men kommunen får räkna med att behöva bryta mot lagen på köpet.
<maxjezy> "standarder för kommunikation och lagring, vilket skapar inlåsningseffekter och gör att myndigheterna inte själva har kontrollen över sin information."
<realubot> Problemet är att myndigheterna använder MS Office och skapar filer som innehåller funktioner/formatering som inte stöds av OpenOffice.
<maxjezy> realubot, eller så kan de använda openoffice och ms office
<maxjezy> men, det blir ju inte billigare
<realubot> Och då går det inte att editera filerna och skicka in uppgifter som myndigheterna begär av kommunerna.
<maxjezy> microsoft har en filosofi som ger de en stark hållning mot alternativ
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, men vad är meningen med det?
<maxjezy> precis, att leka opensource funkar inte i längden
<realubot> Visst, dom kan spara in lite licenser. Det gör kommunerna redan men att byta till MS Office i större skala. Forget it.
<maxjezy> inte ens jag, datahakkzor kan hantera opensource fullt ut
<maxjezy> det finns en chans att google tar över
<maxjezy> men att linux skulle göra det, svårt att tro
<realubot> maxjezy: Det har PP helt rätt i. Jag har som sagt sett det med egna ögon så jag vet att det är omöjligt för en kommun att gå över till öppna lösningar i dag.
<maxjezy> realubot, samma här, har sett företag försöka med öppna alternativ
<maxjezy> men återgått till microsoft pga oeffektivitet
<maxjezy> och massa problem med företag de handlar av osv
<maxjezy> det låter vackert men luktar fis
<realubot> Att använda OpenOffice som kontorsprogramsvit fungerar bara om du inte kommunicerar regelbundet med andra företag.
<realubot> Så fort du förväntas kunna hantera andras filer så är OpenOffice kört.
<realubot> Och detta beror framförallt på att MS Office är standard.
<maxjezy> realubot, om inte hela näringslivet tar ett initiativ tillsammans
<realubot> Moment 22.
<realubot> MS Office är standard och därför förblir det standard.
<maxjezy> well, vi får nog se ett raserat munchen om ett par år
<realubot> Det kallas också för lyckad inlåsning.
<maxjezy> man kan ju köra windows men även ha opensource program
 * realubot undrar hur Munchen ska hantera alla gamla MS Office-filer som staden har i arkivet.
<maxjezy> bästa av två världar
<realubot> Sälvklart kan en sv. kommun använda öppen sås i viss utsträckning för att spara pengar men att byta helt. Glöm det.
<maxjezy> kontakt mellan individ och myndighet kan mycket väl ske oppensås
<realubot> Nja.
<maxjezy> detta öppnar upp för en billig kontakt för individen
<maxjezy> alla individer har ju inte råd att köpa senaste office
<realubot> Ja, om myndigheten väljer att kommunicera så att öppen sås fungerar ja.
<realubot> Men om myndigheten skiter i det så är du rökt.
<maxjezy> jo precis
<maxjezy> ja tror endå google kommer att ta över office
<realubot> Ett exempel på detta är att Försäkringskassan har vissa filer som kräver Adobe Reader för att hantera.
<realubot> Om du öppnar pdf-filerna med t.ex. Evince så får du upp en sida som säger att du ska installera Adobe Reader.
<maxjezy> realubot, fast om någon har möjlighet att påverka så är det ju endå stater
<maxjezy> sverige kan nog förhandla upp kod med microsoft
<maxjezy> precis som de kan styra facebook
<realubot> Den här t.ex:
<realubot> https://www.forsakringskassan.se/wps/wcm/connect/ff89a406-3b5d-4727-b539-d6594836341b/7470_sparbar.pdf?MOD=AJPERES
<realubot> "To view the full contents of this document, you need a later version of the PDF viewer. You can upgrade
<realubot> to the latest version of Adobe Reader from www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
<realubot> "
<maxjezy> yepp, funkar inte ens i windows
<maxjezy> här krävs det extra appar
<maxjezy> man talar ofta om begränsningar i windows genom låsta system
<maxjezy> men begränsningarna ligger ju i linux
<maxjezy> varför ska man då välja linux?
<realubot> Många filer fungerar i Evince, andra inte. Tror ni en vanlig Svensson orkar dualboota Windows för att komma åt filer från Försäkringskassan?
<realubot> Så länge myndigheter kör sluten kod så kommer klienterna att göra det. That's how it is.
<maxjezy> varje windows installation räddar dessutom liv
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> näe de är inte lätt att ta sig an den jätten
<maxjezy> eventuellt om windows får en SD stämpel
<realubot> maxjezy: Den fungerar nog inte i Windows för att Försäkringskassan pekar om adressen till pdf-filen med felmeddelandet. Jag kan alltså inte ens ladda ner den riktiga filen.
<realubot> Än mindre öppna och läsa den.
<realubot> maxjezy: Och om du börjar hota MS monopol på allvar så finns det en risk att MS ser till att du får ståplats i Nybroviken: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/St%C3%A5plats_i_Nybroviken
<maxjezy> mm, antagligen är det så
<realubot> Öppen sås == betongskor på fötterna.
<realubot> Finito!
<maxjezy> realubot, när ska du gå över till windows då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag dualbootar ju redan.
<maxjezy> men varför ens dualboota?
<realubot> Jag har ju inget annat val än att använda Windows parallellt med Linux. Inte ens jag orkar med allt hackande för att få skrivare m.m. att dra jämnt med Linux.
<realubot> Så hur ska då en genomsnittlig user orka med det?
<realubot> Att använda Linux i dag är att använda TVÅ operativsystem. Ett för den goda sakens skull och ett för att du ska kunna använda datorn fullt ut.
<realubot> Tyvärr.
<maxjezy> jo, linux kan nog ses som en ungdomsrevolt, man vill sticka ut, likt en emo
<maxjezy> i de flesta fall
<maxjezy> sen finns det ju hardcore fall, som faktiskt har fördelar med linux
<realubot> Dessutom så har ju Linux en stor nackdel för vanliga användare och det är att det inte tillför någonting egentligen.
<maxjezy> men vad tillför linux för dig?
<realubot> Du får inget på köpet s.a.s. mer än ett gott samvete av att köra Linux.
<maxjezy> varför kan man inte ha godt samvete på windows sidan?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag använder nog bara Linux av ideologiska skäl.
<maxjezy> är det allt skitsnack om 666, intel for death osv?
<realubot> Av princip, liksom.
<realubot> Det är som att vissa bara handlar ekologiskt.
<maxjezy> men ekologiskt smakar ofta bättre
<maxjezy> och bidrar till en vettigare planet
<realubot> Linux är som att handla ekologiskt.
<maxjezy> jag har svårt att se likheterna
<realubot> Det är inget en vanlig Svensson gör annat än av ideologisk övetygelse.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan ju tycka att Linux bidrar till en vettigare planet också.
<maxjezy> men hur?
<maxjezy> sparar in på hårdvara?
<maxjezy> men hur länge?
<maxjezy> när drivisarna blir öppnare kommer linux bli lika komersiellt som windows
<maxjezy> alla kommer behöva bästa hårdvara, nyare datorer osv
<maxjezy> unity är ju ett exempel på att belasta ett operativsystem
<sandelius> Nu när Steam kommer till Linux lär användandet explodera
<realubot> Ja, och bidrar till ökad kunskap genom att göra operativsystem med tillgängliga och genom att ge människor en större möjlighet att lära sig operativsystemens uppbyggnad m.m.
<realubot> sandelius: Jag tror det när jag ser det.
<maxjezy> realubot, folk vill inte veta hur korna lever, de vill bara veta att de lever godt.
<realubot> Steam hade gjort skillnad om det inte redan hade funnits till Windows.
<sandelius> Väldigt många står fast vid MS just för gaming.
<maxjezy> sandelius, vem säger detta?
<maxjezy> linuxanvändare?
<realubot> Det är som att marknadsföra Linux genom att säga att det finns en Spotify-klient. Jaha, det harju funnits i år och dar till Windows redan.
<realubot> Yesterday's news.
<sandelius> Nej många spelare.
<maxjezy> sandelius, källa?
<sandelius> Jag säger bara att användandet kommer öka.
<maxjezy> sandelius, även om de kan spela
<maxjezy> så kommer hårdvaran vara begränsad väldigt länge
<maxjezy> headsets, cams osv.
<maxjezy> dessutom använder många gamers msn och annat gött.
<realubot> sandelius: Och när gaming-anledningen är borta så visar det sig att dom ändå stannar vi Windows p.g.a. att iFånen inte går att ansluta till Linux, att skrivaren inte fungerar i Linux eller att GPS:en inte fungerar i Linux o.s.v.
<maxjezy> misstänker jag.
<realubot> Att många spel inte fungerar i Linux är ju liksom bara toppen av isberget.
<sandelius> Jo men det måste börja någonstans. Det lär inte ske över en natt
<maxjezy> sandelius, varför strävan av att vilja byta till linux?
<realubot> sandelius: Visst, användandet kanske ökar från 1% till 5% på desktop-marknaden.
<maxjezy> ett sätt att få fler att använda linux är ju att gå i windows modellen
<maxjezy> skapa underbara spel och program som bara finns till linux
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns inga pengar till det.
<maxjezy> om linuxvärldens spelutvecklare väljer att bara släppa spel till linux
<maxjezy> då kanske det ändras
<maxjezy> realubot, communityt får backa upp
<realubot> Vilket företag satsar stora pengar på att utveckla ett spel som når 1% av marknaden. Det är ju bara ett loser-företag som inte står sig i den vanliga konurrensen som gör det.
<maxjezy> ge mig pengar i mängder så gör jag spel till er
<maxjezy> så ni kan berätta för vännerna vilka bra spel det finns
<realubot> Nej, Linux chans ligger nog i Android.
<maxjezy> realubot, google ja
<realubot> Smarta telefoner och surfplattor.
<maxjezy> google tar över kära linux
<maxjezy> sen är det lika korrupt och hemskt som windows
<realubot> Det ser riktigt mörkt ut på Desktop-marknaden.
<realubot> Det har pratats om att Ubuntu kommer att "breaka" år och dar. Men det händer inget.
<realubot> Linux fortsätter att ligga på 1%.
<realubot> av alla användare.
<maxjezy> realubot, med allt ljug inom ubuntu så förstår man att de kommer med såna uttalanden
<realubot> Anledningen är lika enkelt som skrämmande: Ubuntu erbjuder ingenting som inte Windows redan har.
<realubot> Inte för en vanlig användare som skiter lika mycket i att Windows är sluten kod som dom skiter i att hårdvaran är det.
<maxjezy> precis, rättvisemärkningen är inte lika viktig i datorvärlden
<maxjezy> de bästa linux kan göra är att behålla sina användare
<realubot> Problemet är inte bug #1. Problemet är att: 1. Linnux sticker inte ut. 2. Linux sticker inte ut på ett positivt sätt.
<maxjezy> vilket är svårt nog
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<realubot> Linux sticker ut för en vanlig användare på ett sätt: krångel
<realubot> Bug 1 är ju Bortförklaring nr. 1.
<realubot> Man skyller på konkurrenten itället för att tillgodose behovet hos användarna.
<maxjezy> realubot, håller med
<realubot> Lösningen är ju att göra t.ex. OpenOffice så mycket bättre än MS Office att alla byter för att få kvalité. Inte klaga på att MS Office är standard.
<maxjezy> dessutom är det hemskt att man dras in i en falsk trygghet
<maxjezy> ubuntu skyltar med att man har program som alternativ
<maxjezy> men det finns inte, dom är halvt utvecklade, avvecklade och döda
<realubot> Och att göra Gimp mycket bättre än Photoshop.
<maxjezy> 99% av projekten dvs
 * X-Sleepy-X använder inte Linux som annat än server längre eftersom det blir strul med bärbara datorer lite titt som tätt.
<realubot> Problemet är att då krävs pengar och det är den riktiga bug nr. 1:
<realubot> Det kostar pengar att göra bra program. Program som bygger på öppen sås går inte att sälja.
<X-Sleepy-X> Strul jag i och för sig oftast kan fixa men har varken tid eller lust.
<maxjezy> jag gillar enkelheten i exe filerna
<maxjezy> lätt att installera
<maxjezy> aldrig någon dokumentation jag behöver gå igenom
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Exakt. Och om inte du orkar så orkar definitivt inte en vanlig Svensson varför Linux bara tilltalar 1%.
<maxjezy> realubot, den här 1% grejen
<maxjezy> är det servrar med?
<HakanS> OpenSource-program går väl utmärkt att sälja.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag avskyr att man måste hålla på och svara på frågor så fort man ska installera en exe-fil. Det är underbart att bara skriva ett kommmando i Terminalen och så sköts allt automatiskt.
<HakanS> MySQL t.ex
<maxjezy> realubot, vell, finns frågor i terminalen med
<maxjezy> eula avtal och skit
<realubot> maxjezy: MS har monopol på servrar men Linux är störts på webbservrar.
<X-Sleepy-X> realubot: Visst är det så och då rekommenderar man ju inte Linux för "simplare" användare som t.o.m. har problem med alternativen.
<realubot> MS har monopol på desktop OCH server-marknaden.
<HakanS> realubot: Nej
<realubot> Det enda stället Linux är störst är på webbservrar, stordatorer, smartphones och inbyggda system.
<realubot> Jag vet inget annat ställe som Linux dominerar på.
<HakanS> Det finns gott om linux-servrar
<realubot> Det är i.o.f.s. inte så illa pinkat att vara störst på dessa områden.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja, men det finns fler MS-servrar.
<HakanS> Du skrev att MS hade monopol på servrar.
<HakanS> Det stämmer inte
<realubot> Hm, nu blev jag lite osäker.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja, jag har läst att MS har monopol på servermarknaden ja.
<realubot> Att det finns fler servrar med MS än Linux.
<X-Sleepy-X> Men inte monopol...
<realubot> HakanS: Det beror väl på vad man menar med monopol.
<HakanS> Men det betyder inte att de har monopol.
<realubot> Men visst, kanske inte monopol då. Men dom har större delen av marknaden, tror jag.
<HakanS> Monopol kan bara betyda en sak.
<X-Sleepy-X> "Ett monopol är en marknad med en enda producent och flera konsumenter."
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Servers
<realubot> HM, det finns fler Linux-servrar ja.
<realubot> Verkar det som.
<realubot> Så MS har inte ens majoriteten av servermarknaden då. :S
<realubot> Eller jo. Statistiken gäller ju webbservrar.
<realubot> Där har Linux 60%+
<realubot> Om man ser till totala antaler servrar så blir resultatet ett annat ju.
<realubot> Och då verkar MS har större delen av marknaden ...
<HakanS> Nej. 47,9%
<realubot> Enskilt största andelen.
<realubot> Och det är det som räknas.
<realubot> Om det är 51 eller 47,9 spelar ingen roll.
<realubot> Linux 22,1%.
<realubot> Jag vet ett annat område där Open Source är stort.
<realubot> bloggar
<realubot> Så nu vet ni vad ni ska skylla på.
<realubot> WordPress
<HakanS> realubot: Har du vaknat på fel sida idag? Du verkar väldigt negativ.
<realubot> HakanS: Haha
<realubot> HakanS: Nej då.
<realubot> HakanS: Är du sur för att jag dissar Linux?
<HakanS> Jag undrar snarare varför du gör det.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har bara lust att dissa Linux. Säga ett sanningens ord om systemet istället för att tala så positivt om det som vi så ofta gör.
<HakanS> Varför har du lust att dissa det då?
<realubot> Han bangade ur.
<realubot> "Människor svarar mycket olika på konditionsträning. För några kan det rentav vara skadligt för hälsan."
 * realubot twittrar.
<realubot> Tänk på det era hurtigbullar.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/trana-kondition-ar-inte-nyttigt-for-alla
<epzil0n> alkoholen håller ungdomarna borta från den farliga idrotten ^^
<realubot> Och bidrar till att barn blir gjorda.
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> tur det :D
<realubot> Vi har alkoholen att tacka för mycket.
<epzil0n> tyvärr mycket skit också
<realubot> Det skulle inte förvåna mig om Thorvalds var på kanalen när han fick idén om att skapa Minix (eller vad det nu hette).
<realubot> *på kanelen
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> fan vet finne ju :D
<realubot> epzil0n: http://www.learnlinux.ie/sites/www.learnlinux.ie/files/images/linus.gif
<realubot> epzil0n: Var var det jag sa?
<epzil0n> lol
<epzil0n> vad ung han var där :D
<epzil0n> min wlan driver heter wl, kan det vara möjligt?
<johanbr> epzil0n: visst kan det det
<epzil0n> broadcom bcm4313
<epzil0n> skumt att linux mint suger får bara 4/10 mbit men i xubuntu så är det som det ska, blir inte klok på det där
<epzil0n> tänkte att mint borde ju typ fixa allt men icke :-/
<maxjezy> lätt att förväxla windows med mint
<epzil0n> jasså?
<maxjezy> du tänkte nog på windows fixar allt
<epzil0n> hehe, nope
<epzil0n> tänkte på proprietär shit
<epzil0n> hej maxjezy förresten
<maxjezy> hej epzil0n!
<epzil0n> du lever fortfarande ser jag :)
<epzil0n> fast det kanske inte är du egentligen :P
<epzil0n> hittat nått jobb än eller?
<maxjezy> epzil0n, det är inte jag egentligen
<maxjezy> vissa av oss har jobb, andra inte.
<epzil0n> hehe, ok
<epzil0n> typ
<epzil0n> jag har inte just nu, blev entledigad
<epzil0n> arbetsbrist som det så fint heter
<epzil0n> aha, broadcom-wl Proprietary Broadcom STA driver.. måste ju vara det jag har då fast det bara står wl här
<maxjezy> epzil0n, vad nicka du förr?
<maxjezy> jag har feber och dåligt lokalsinne just nu
<epzil0n> nicka?
<maxjezy> så jäkla hemlig host med
<epzil0n> lol
<maxjezy> nickname:a
<epzil0n> affiliated menar du :D
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> who are u
<epzil0n> bara gå in på #freenode och be om det ;)
<epzil0n> jag är jag och du är du :D
<epzil0n> jag har haft detta nick görlänge
<maxjezy> jag har också hemlig host
<epzil0n> finns en annan som kör epsilon
<epzil0n> ja det gör du ju :D
<epzil0n> haha windows :D
<epzil0n> kör en version på mig :P
<epzil0n> :D
<maxjezy> irssi
<maxjezy> uscha!
<maxjezy> testat mIRC?
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> klart
<maxjezy> gratis i 30 dagar!
<maxjezy> sen är det gratis, men jävligt jobbigt att starta upp.
<maxjezy> tar ett par sekunder, men det är det värt.
<epzil0n> nbs scriptet vill jag minnas att jag fortfarande har på win burken
<maxjezy> win burken?
<maxjezy> låter som en infidel!
<epzil0n> ja jag har min gamla desktop medwindows
<epzil0n> eller numera faktiskt i dual boot, fick inte pci ljudkortet att funka i linux innan men nu funkar det bra
<maxjezy> dualboot har jag lagt åt sidan
<maxjezy> 2222
<epzil0n> sen köpte jag ny dator så denna har också windows för jag tänkte testa 8an fick ett erbjudande på 135:-
<maxjezy> najsprajs!
<epzil0n> jepp
<maxjezy> 8 är helt wonderfull!
<maxjezy> bästa operativsystemet sedan 3.1
<epzil0n> asså hört mycket skit om det?
<epzil0n> tycker 7an e helt ok
<maxjezy> jo, fast 8 är gör-bra!
<epzil0n> kör du linux överhuvudtaget?
<maxjezy> nee
<epzil0n> hehe, du ba hänger här :D
<maxjezy> aaa
<epzil0n> hehe
<maxjezy> pratar politik, sex, droger
<epzil0n> för och se vad dom coola killarna pysslar med eller? :D
<maxjezy> jo
<epzil0n> ^^
<maxjezy> klart linux är intressant
<maxjezy> men inget jag orkar med personligen längre
<maxjezy> sen ja fick ny dator har linux varit segt och buggigt
<epzil0n> med ny dator så flyter ju windows faktiskt på bra
<maxjezy> verkligen, men ja testa även på en dålig dator och windows gav bättre prestanda
<epzil0n> väntar bara på att mina pengar ska hamna på paypal så jag kan betala dom där 135:- sen ska jag uppgradera till 8an :P
<epzil0n> fick mejl i fredags tror jag det var eller påminnelse var det förresten om uppgraderiingserbjudandet ;)
<epzil0n> så klart man ska testa
<epzil0n> kör du 8an eller?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> consumer preview
<maxjezy> köper det i butik sen
<epzil0n> hur är det där metro gränssnittet då?
<epzil0n> ok
<maxjezy> grymt
<epzil0n> många har klagat över det men jag tycker det ser lite kul ut
<maxjezy> snabbt, smidigt, sexigt.
<epzil0n> win pro 8 skulle jag få uppgradera till :P
<epzil0n> :)
<maxjezy> men endå gillar jag det nya skärmtangentbordet bäst
<epzil0n> ok inte sett det
<epzil0n> kollat nån youtube video bara men sen inte mer
<maxjezy> svart, lätt att docka, lätt att göra transparant.
<maxjezy> ger härliga ljud
<epzil0n> hehe
<maxjezy> hade en touchscreen dator
<maxjezy> och det var nice, men man vill ha den liggandes
<maxjezy> inte som traditionella skärmar
<epzil0n> jaha ja då är det ju bra o ha
<epzil0n> hade en platta men sålde av den
<maxjezy> annars får man snabbt träningsverk
<epzil0n> :D
<epzil0n> heh sphere från -98 kommer klockan 12 inatt :D
<maxjezy> kanal?
<epzil0n> 3an
<epzil0n> och 2 timmar twin peaks
<maxjezy> ska nog se klart looper
<epzil0n> ?
<maxjezy> en film om time-traveling, döda sig själv och silvertackor
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> nu på tv eller?
<maxjezy> näe, stream
<epzil0n> ok, nått o ha då?
<maxjezy> enligt flashback så
<maxjezy> tittade halva men den va seg så stängde av
<maxjezy> nu måste jag se vad dödsknarkande nazisterna gillar i den
<epzil0n> ok, låter ju sådär
<epzil0n> sett in time?
<maxjezy> jepp
<epzil0n> inte samma men kom o tänka på den, gillade den
<maxjezy> jo, konseptet stämmer ju in lite på hur det är nu med
<epzil0n> mm
<epzil0n> o med ökade klyftor så blir det bara värre
<maxjezy> en nackdel med skärmtangentbordet är att  det verkar bara gå att skriva med det
<maxjezy> inte göra snabbtangentfunktioner i program osv
<epzil0n> ok inga kommandon heller?
<maxjezy> windowstangenten drar ju upp startmenyn tex
<maxjezy> men ja kan inte göra tex, alt f4 med mus
<maxjezy> behöver fler muspekare isf
<epzil0n> fins det inget kommandoläge då?
<maxjezy> och ingen touch på denna skärm
<maxjezy> inte vad ja ser, men det är helt förkastligt i blender tex
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> jaha det finns ett helt gäng olika
<epzil0n> kortkommandon med windowstangenten ska ju funka
<maxjezy> jo, fast inte i programmen
<maxjezy> bara  till windows
<epzil0n> ah ok
<maxjezy> iofs, jag har inte experementierat allt för mycket ännu
<epzil0n> ska bli kul o leka med 8an i alla fall och mina pengar borde vara hos paypal imorgon så då kan jag ladda ner uppgraderingen
<epzil0n> paypal skrev att direktöverföring skulle börja funka i november men inte fan funkar det :(
<epzil0n> har inget visa kort så måste köra via paypal, tycker det är konstigt att inte alla betalkort funkar överallt
<epzil0n> 2012 liksom
<maxjezy> det är ju så för att öka klyftorna
<epzil0n> hehe, ja fattigjonen får klara sig bäst fan dom vill i vanlig ordning :D
<maxjezy> ja, fler o fler bussar tar inte kontanter
<maxjezy> men man kan inte betala med soppiga bankkort
<maxjezy> så, man får gå
<maxjezy> så kan de rika skratta åt en
<epzil0n> grejen är att jag kan skaffa ett visa men vägrar betala för att få betala hallå eller
<epzil0n> sms biljett då?
<epzil0n> funkar här i göteborg i alla fall
<epzil0n> fast dyrt
<maxjezy> sms biljetter kräver numera reggade nummer
<maxjezy> och dyrt
<epzil0n> jaja
<epzil0n> det var ju det med den nya fantastiska penninglagen som skulle förhindra penningtvätt och därför kan vi inte betala med oreggat kontantkort.. oh vad mycket pengar det måste ha tvättats med sådana skitköp jävla idioter
<maxjezy> dom är ivriga på att bli av med kontanter men har inte löst betalningssystemen för alla ännu
<epzil0n> kontroll är vad det handlar om och inget annat, sverige har förvandlats till DDR.. först FRA sen DLD IPRED och så vidare :-/
<epzil0n> NFC hade varit perfekt bara vifta lite med mobilen sen är det klart :D
<epzil0n> jag har coola smart tags till min nya xperia acro s
<maxjezy> om dom kan ordna så alla kort funkar överallt vore nice
<epzil0n> jepp
<maxjezy> eller ta tillbaka cash
<maxjezy> bästa
<epzil0n> den telefonen klarar 30min under vatten upp till en halmeter eller vad det var :D
<epzil0n> halv*
<epzil0n> IP57 certifierad ubercool :P
<maxjezy> min gamla samsung galaxy s klarade bra av att vattenbada iaf
<HakanS> NFC kräver säkert också registrerat nummer.
<epzil0n> kolla här http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=SE&v=eTXMHu-W68w
<epzil0n> fick den luren i förra veckan :P
<epzil0n> HakanS: Ja storebror vill se dig överallt nuförtiden
<maxjezy> haha, bästa att han startar en youtubevideo innan den åker i plurret
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> inte för att jag kommer testa, men jag kommer inte bry mig om det ösregnar :D
<maxjezy> man behöver inte oroa sig iaf om man ska torka av den med en fuktig trasa
<maxjezy> fasiken att man missade kampanjen på mediamarkt med presentkort
<maxjezy> ogiltliga presentkort blir värda 500 kr
<maxjezy> men kampanjen är slut
<maxjezy> aha, man behövde handla för ett par tusen för att få det
<maxjezy> aja, ska försöka fixa nått krubb
<epzil0n> ska glo på tv o sova sen, ha det gött
<maxjezy> mm
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-18
<huttan_> subl
<larsemil> morrn!
<Barre> morrn larsemil.. din dag idag va :)
<larsemil> Barre: you bet! fick en arduino och alla kjells påsar med komponenter!
<larsemil> min sambo älskar mig! :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> larsemil: det är uppenbart :)
<HeMan> larsemil: det blir ett snabbt och enkelt "sten, sax, påse"-spel på arduinon i veckan!
<larsemil> HeMan: bra! jag fick en uno och massa komponenter i morse!
<HeMan> larsemil: såg det
<HeMan> larsemil: sudo apt-get install arduino
<HeMan> larsemil: File->Examples->01.Basics->Blink
<HeMan> larsemil: ctrl+u
<HeMan> larsemil: ...
<HeMan> larsemil: profit!
<larsemil> HeMan: väntar tills jag får en breadboard!
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> HeMan: har du inte övertalat barre än?
<HeMan> larsemil: inte än
<HeMan> larsemil: jag funderar på att locka med en korvbit
<HeMan> larsemil: men problemet är att barre har så delikat smak så man måste hitta så fina korvar
<HeMan> larsemil: kom just på att jag har en fin bit torkat renkött!
<Barre> larsemil: jag håller på att se över möjligheterna, det kommer bli enklare för mig att bestämma mig i december då jag får tillgång till min kalender
<HeMan> Barre: om du följer med till larsemil får du torkat renkött!
<larsemil> hahahha
<Barre> :)
<larsemil> få se vad jag kan locka med... hmm.
<HeMan> larsemil: ugnsstek nyfångad röding kanske?
<larsemil> HeMan: jag funderar mer på lokala delikatesser.
<larsemil> Gustafskorv?
<HeMan> larsemil: grattis!
<larsemil> HeMan: tack!
<HeMan> larsemil: vad fyller du?
<larsemil> 0b11110
<HeMan> larsemil: än större grattis då!
<larsemil> tack!
<Peyam> Här igen
<Coffe> Grattis larsemil
<andol> larsemil: Gratulerar!
<larsemil> tack tack!
<andol> larsemil: Vad planerar du att first mest/störst, 0b11110 eller 0b100000?
<HeMan> andol: jag hade tårta både när jag var en miljard sekund och när jag var 2^30 sekunder
<HeMan> +er
<larsemil> andol: det är nog ändå 30. Tror inte folk förstår vidden av det andra. :)
<larsemil> andol: 32 är ju också 0x20
<andol> HeMan: mer tårta är alltid bättre? :)
<andol> larsemil: jo
<HeMan> larsemil: som andol påpekade så blir det ju lite sämre om man kör oktalt, 0x20=o40...
<larsemil> HeMan: det gör väl inget? då suger ju binärt. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<andol> HeMan: Var påpekade jag det någonstans? :-)
<HeMan> andol: det var några månader sen tror jag
<sakjur> andol: Signerar du dina bitar?
<andol> HeMan: Ah
<andol> sakjur: ?
<sakjur> andol: Tänkte 0b11110 vs 0b100000 - är den andra signerad?
<sakjur> för isåfall
<sakjur> är den väldigt liten.
<andol> Ähh, för mig vart det där inte bitar per se, utan snarare binära nummer i största allmänhet.
<sakjur> andol: ah, i see
<ShaneJulius> Det är helt omöjligt att tänka/jobba på tom mage.
<ShaneJulius> Vem håller med?
<ShaneJulius> Håller på och värmer upp koldolmar... tar evigheter...
<larsemil> HeMan: http://www.pcr-online.biz/news/read/raspberry-pi-fuze-pc-heads-to-maplin/032479
<Barre> larsemil: "råkade" köpa lite Arduino-prylar på lunchen :/
<andol> Barre: Slant på tangentbordet? :)
<Coffe> Barre:  stackare
<andol> bamsefar: Den opendkim jag gör på min mailserver verkar inte vara överdrivet imponerad utav headwebs 512-bitar dkim-nyckel; "verification error: signing key too small"
<bamsefar> andol: Ajsing, vi håller på att kolla på att rulla ut en ny.
<larsemil> haha vet hur det kan vara. :)
<larsemil> Barre: det hände mig häromdagen också. blev påminnd om det idag när det kom ett litet brunt paket
<andol> (RFC 6376 säger åtminstone 1024 bit. Samma RFC säger även att man som mottagare förväntas fixa att validera åtminstone 2048-bitars nycklar, så byter man ändå kan man lika gärna uppgradera dit.)
<bamsefar> andol: Yes
<larsemil> HeMan: oh. paket från adafruit. blir kanske lite hacking ikväll ändå
<Barre> hmmm men nu blev jag sugen på en Beaglebone istället....
<Barre> nåja... det ena utesluter inte det andra antar jag =)
<larsemil> Barre: rpi är också ett kap!
<Barre> larsemil: jo, det förstås, men jag har ju redan rpi ;)
<larsemil> beaglebone verkar asgrym.
<Spookan> realubot: Viker du något då?
<HeMan> larsemil: ska jag ta med en BBB den 18:e?
<HeMan> larsemil: förutsatt av den inte är produktionskritisk då
<Barre> vars köpte du din BBB HeMan? de är ju slutsålda överallt :/
<HeMan> Barre: direkt från Deltaco
<HeMan> Barre: jag har haft min i några månader
<Coffe> blir det av den 18:e ?
<Coffe> jag är på om de finns plats.
<larsemil> HeMan: ta med vad du vill. jag kommer nog ha fullt upp med rpi och arduino!
<Peyam> Salam
<Peyam> Hund: är du där?
<Peyam> realubot: e du där?
<realubot> Peyam: Yes I am.
<Peyam> http://hundone.deviantart.com/art/My-Desktop-September-2013-397860700
<Peyam> kolla på terminal emulatoren
<Peyam> hur gör man sin terminal så där?
<Peyam> ser du?
<peyam> så realubot vad händer?
<peyam> gick du eler?
<ShaneJulius> Jag behöver skicka ett meddelande till samtliga tidningar/redaktioner i hela Sverige, lokala såväl som nationella, alla kategorier. Utan att betala pengar.
<ShaneJulius> Vad finns det för alternativ?
<ShaneJulius> Måste jag verkligen manuellt gå igenom alla deras sajter?
<ShaneJulius> Det är sjukt jobbigt. Har gjort det förut i andra sammanhang.
<peyam> hi
<peyam>  Det är farbro Peyam
<ShaneJulius> Över 5000 kr per Bitcoin nu.
<yarre> OMFG!
<peyam> orka
<peyam> jag orkar inte med livet ibland
<peyam> morsan o farsan bråkar hela tiden
<peyam> blir less på dem
<ShaneJulius> Hur gammal är du, peyam? Och de?
<peyam> 25
<peyam> +60
<ShaneJulius> Hur stor bostad?
<peyam> vems?
<peyam> min lr deras
<ShaneJulius> Jaha... om du har egen lya så...
<ShaneJulius> Då borde det inte vara något större problem.
<peyam> jo men jag e blatte o ja oroa mig för dem
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-19
<propus> någon som vet av någon bra webb designer plattform man kan köra på sin egen server?
<ShaneJulius> "webb designer plattform"?
<propus> jaa.. såsom. weebly har t.ex.
<propus> cms kanske de heter? eller?
<senate> wordpress
<peyam> cms, joomla lätt
<peyam> massor med extensions
<peyam> Gjort alla mina hemsidor med joomla, wordpress är också väldigt bra. den använder jag endast till bloggande
<peyam> drupal är också jävligt najs. ubuntu-se.org kör drupal
<peyam> allt beror på vad du vill ha för hemsida. för business använder virtual mark på joomla.
<peyam> blogg wordpress
<peyam> blogg server o så drupal
<peyam> tror alla de här är opensrouces
<ShaneJulius> Suck...
<ShaneJulius> Åk hem.
<peyam> nää
<peyam> salam
<peyam> Det är jag farbror Peyam
<Barre> HeMan: ok..
<andyland> peyam: Django, kanske?
<HeMan> Barre: Deltaco verkar fortfarande ha BBB
<HeMan> ...i lager
<einand> BBB?
<Coffe> beagel back board
<Coffe> i guess
<HeMan> beaglebone black
<einand> ser rätt söt ut
<HeMan> känns som mer "dator" än Raspberry Pi som känns mer lab
<HeMan> men tex så är communityn bättre runt RPi
<einand> fast RPI är ju byggd för det också
<HeMan> för BBB så är svaret allt för ofta "läs denna pdf på 4000 sidor"
<HeMan> BBB har inbyggd flash och nätverkskortet sitter inte på en intern USB och processorn är en nyare generation som både är snabbare per klockcykel och som har en högre klockfrekvens
<einand> sedan kostar den 100kr mer ;)
<HeMan> det finns tex en fungerande Android till BBB
<HeMan> jo
<einand> fast å andra sidan, det är vad ett minneskort kostar med
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> BBB är mer opensourcig än rpi med
<HeMan> men den har ingen hårdvaruaccelerering för mpeg
<HeMan> och ingen analog video ut
<HeMan> larsemil: vad fick du betala för frakten från Adafruit?
<Barre> HeMan: kan man beställa en genom dig? jag har inget deltaco-konto :/
<hexabit> I Fredags såg jag en lite grabb (högst 12-13 år) som hade en vit väska med texten Commodore 64. Såg ut som kartongen där maskinen låg i när man köpte den. Jäkligt coolt! :)
<hexabit> Trodde inte dagens ungdommar viste vad en C64 är för något.
<ShaneJulius> Han hade förmodligen plockat upp den i någon sopcontainer och sagt: "WOW! FÄTT NAJS AZZÅWE LEN BRE! MÅSTE VISA FÖ ALLA MAJJS KÅMPIZAR!"
<ShaneJulius> Jaha. Nu läste jag bättre vad du skrev.
<ShaneJulius> En väska...
<ShaneJulius> Commodore 64 är ju bara ett meningslöst märke idag.
<ShaneJulius> Som SSS. Stockholms SeglarSällskap eller något, vars kläder fjorrar bär.
<ShaneJulius> Eller bar i alla fall.
<larsemil> HeMan: $24.90
<coobra> när på ban där ju..
<coobra> c64 används idag med
<coobra> av den lite coolare hörnen av irc :D
<hexabit> coobra: Jag är på jakt efter en C64 om du hör någon som vill sälja sin i framtiden. :)
<ShaneJulius> Finns många gamla ruttna C64:or till salu än idag.
<ShaneJulius> Gulnade och illaluktande.
<coobra> hexabit: oki :/ inte vad jag vet ju just nu
<hexabit> Det är så dom ska se ut.
<coobra> ja
<coobra> det är fan stil det
<coobra> nytt rent... äklar mig om det inte är servrar :p
<ShaneJulius> Mysko.
<hexabit> coobra: Hehehe samma här.
<ShaneJulius> Snuskhumrar.
<coobra> nej
<coobra> saker moste få en själ
<coobra> gnos in
<coobra> Host 'thekick', running Linux 3.2.0-4-sparc64-smp -; Up: 17d+22:07; Users: 2; Load: 0; Free: [Mem: 5712/6076 Mio] [Swap: 3012/3012 Mio] [/: 61715/65846 Mio] [/boot: 70/89 Mio]; Vpenis: 236.3 cm;
<hexabit> sant!
<coobra> en gammal jävla spark  :D
<coobra> sparc*
<ShaneJulius> Mormor hade en spark.
<hexabit> "Vpenis" hehehe
<coobra> ja varför inte E-penis
<coobra> :/
<hexabit> :)
<coobra> ååå nervös
<coobra> mäklarn får ju ringa nu
<sakjur> coobra: 17 dagars uptime var inte så mycket
<coobra> sakjur: typ då den var instalerad :D
<hexabit> coobra: Ska du sälja lägenheten/huset?
<coobra> köpa
<coobra> lägenhet
<hexabit> Nice! Hoppas det går bra. :)
<sakjur> coobra: och ändå kör du en såpass gammal kärna
<coobra> dual 1.6 ghz
<coobra> cpu             : TI UltraSparc IIIi (Jalapeno)
<hexabit> 12:26   up 623 days, 21 mins,  2 users,  load average: 1,93, 1,71, 1,54
<coobra> ghha
<hexabit> AIX :)
<coobra> ;D'
<coobra> ghha
<einand> Frågan är om upptime är något bra idagens samhälle
<Snake> tjena, någon här som kör Nas4free måtro?
<Snake> har lite strul med transfer speed, över NFS från min ubuntu 12.04 HTPC
<Snake> får riktigt usla resultat med gigabit switchar och giga nics
<HeMan> Snake: vad får du för prestanda om du bara testar nät med tex iperf?
<Snake> HeMan: häng kvar,
<HeMan> Snake: och vad får du för prestanda om du enbart testar diskarna med tex bonnie++
<Snake> iperf -c <ip till nas>
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> och iperf -s på naset
<Snake> HeMan: jag har provat via ett skript att testa read size över NFS på diskarna
<Snake> HeMan: medans den tuggar kan jag länka dig det
<Snake> bara så du e me på noterna
<HeMan> Snake: vad får du för diskprestanda  lokalt på naset?
<Snake> HeMan: http://forum.stmlabs.com/showthread.php?tid=6825&page=10
<Snake> HeMan: en sak i taget, kör iperf just nu
<Snake> :)
<Snake> de där skriptet iaf, har jag både på min raspberry o min 12.04 htpc
<Snake> en sak jag märker dock är att när jag kör från min HTPC så provar den först rsize 8k sen 16k sen 32k sen 64k
<Snake> den requestar för 64k men min klient (ubbe 12.04) kör ändå i 32k (jag udnrar om jag kanske tweakat något för länge sedan i sysctl.conf) som kanske påverkar bufferten eller ngt
<HeMan> Snake: jag brukar köra 1M rsize och 512k wsize på nfs
<HeMan> Snake: men vad får du för prestanda lokalt på disken på nasen?
<Snake> una momento and i will tell you when iperf is ready
<HeMan> iperf brukar bara ta 10 sekunde
<Snake> ok nu ska vi se
<Snake> dd if=/media/disk2/nfs/testmovie.mkv of=/dev/null bs=2M count=10000
<HeMan> kör det lokalt på naset, inte via nfs
<Snake> japp är inne i shelelt på nasen
<HeMan> ok
<Snake> HeMan: ok den gick fort
<HeMan> hur mycket minne har du på naset?
<Snake> 3Gb
<HeMan> har du läst eller skrivit den där filen nyligt?
<Snake> japp
<HeMan> den kan ligga i ram då
<Snake> testmovie.mkv
<Snake> är nå sample bara på 40meg
<HeMan> ligger en i ram så lär det gå fort
<Snake> japp tror den gör de
<HeMan> vad fick du för värden ur iperf?
<Snake> kör den nu
<Snake> iperf -s på NAS och iperf -c på ubbe 12.04
<Snake> gav mig 96.3 Mbit/sec
<HeMan> ok, då går något av dina nätkort antagligen i 100 Mb/s
<Snake> och gör jag åt andra hållet,
<HeMan> då får du ingen vidare prestanda
<Snake> HeMan: ja precis, HTPC'ns är 100mb bara
<Snake> medans nas har gigabit
<Snake> åt andra hållet iperf -s på htpc
<Snake> och iperf -c <ubbe 12.04 ip> så får jag 41.8 Mbit/sec
<HeMan> ouch
<HeMan> då kommer det gå långsamt
<Snake> så visst förstår jag att ubbes nic blir en liten flaskhals
<HeMan> du borde bara få ca 10MB/s åt ena hållet och 4MB/s åt andra hållet
<Snake> (jag har nics liggande) men de är en liten hp burk
<Snake> HeMan: vill du fortf ha output från DD lokalt på ngn av diskarna ?
<HeMan> Snake: njae, jag skulle säga att det är nätet som är flaskhalsen
<Snake> HeMan: vet du ngt sätt jag kan göra det "bästa av situationen" kan man fulkonfa detta ställa upp buffert etc?
<HeMan> Snake: tror inte det
<Snake> HeMan: t.ex om jag strömmar från min Raspberry pi så får jag ibland stuttering i hd film
<HeMan> Snake: jag skulle stoppat in ett gbit-kort om jag var du
<Snake> jag menar, enl folk så klarar den 1080p med sitt 100mb nic kort
<HeMan> Snake: kolla vad du får för nätprestanda med rpin
<Snake> HeMan: jo jag önskar jag kunde de men min dator som jag anv som htpc är lite knas, dels av anledning att de är en hp dels av anledningen att den har ett "micro itx" chassi
<Snake> HeMan: rpin är inte igång (är ej hemma)
<HeMan> Snake: har du 512 eller 256 MB i rpin?
<Snake> 512
<HeMan> Snake: då borde du kunna buffra lite mer i spelaren på den
<Snake> HeMan: såg du skriptet jag länakde till för att få reda på "best rsize for you"
<Snake> vet du vad de är för parameter i sysctl.conf eller motsvarande på NAS'en som låser Rsize till max 32k ?
<HeMan> Snake: jo, men kollade inte så noga på det
<Snake> HeMan: http://www8.hp.com/ca/en/products/desktops/product-detail.html?oid=5232881#!tab=features
<Snake> typ en sån burk har jag till min htpc 12.04
<Snake> = jävligt tight om utrymem och portar
<Snake> och integrerat nic... annars hade jag stoppat i en low profile bara
<Snake> nu är de inte just den modellen
<einand> Chefens hund är verkligen ett djur som passar på bild
<Snake> utan en lite äldre
<Snake> HeMan: jag undrar dock om det hela inte grundar sig på konfigurationen
<Snake> och 3gb i ram
<HeMan> Snake: kör du dedup i zfs?
<HeMan> Snake: du kan ju köra dstat eller vad det kan heta i freebsd och kolla om något bottnar
<Snake> hmm ska se tror ej jag har dedup
<HeMan> dedup drar mycket minne och rätt mycket cpu
<Snake> hmm..
<Snake> tcp 392 kb / sek
<Snake> över nfs och rsize 8K
<Snake> det är ju helt bedrövligt helt oacceptabelt
<Snake> kör jag UDP på 8K rsize
<Snake> så får jag iaf ut en 2.1 / 2.3 mb/s
<Snake> dock märker jag högre Rsize = sämre speed
<Snake> vrf vet jag itne
<hexabit> Är det någon som har den första versionen av Raspberry PI tillsalu?
<hexabit> Jag har 5st Model B med 512 mb RAM, men skulle vilja ha modellen med 256mb samt den utan NIC. (lite av en samlare) ;)
<Snake> vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=1
<Snake> HeMan: kan den påverka rsize måtro
<HeMan> Snake: vet ej, har dålig koll på zfs
<HeMan> Snake: jag kör mest ext4 eller xfs när jag ska göra storage-prylar
<Snake> hexabit: du kanske har koll,
<Snake> hexabit: antar att du strömmar media till nån av dina rpis
<Snake> från typ Nas4free / Freenas
<hexabit> Snake: Jag använder mina pi's till lite olika projekt. Men jag har en freeNAS hemma också. Jag gillar zfs :)
<andol> Vetisjutton ifall det inte är ZFS jag saknar mest från mitt förra jobb :-) Skulle möjligtvis vara kollegorna annars då.
<hexabit> vfs.zfs.prefetch har jag dock ingen koll på. Den bara fungerar. Hade iofs trubbel med med zfs ibörjan då jag bara hade en gig RAM. Så jag fick skruva på den lite.
<Snake> hexabit: ok vilken version av Freenas kör du ?
<Snake> 8.3 eller senare, (IX Systems lanserad)
<hexabit> Oj jag vet inte. FÃ¥r kolla det. Men den har iallafall IX systems logga. :)
<hexabit> Det är inte den senaste. Den har rullat på i ca 2år nu.
<Snake> ok, du kanske kan kolla ?
<Snake> jag funtar nämligen på att skrota min Nas4free
<Snake> göra om från början, med konf och verkligen testa by default
<Snake> ifall de är ngt skit bakom spakarna som ger mgi dessa kassa värden
<Snake> eller om de faktiskt handlar om att NAs4free inte är riktigt moget än (googlar man så ser man andra som också har NFS performance loss)
<Snake> hexabit: jag tar gärna del av ev tips och konfigurationer
<hexabit> Snake: Ja absoulut. Jag kollar när jag kommer hem. Kommer inte åt den från detta nätet.
<hexabit> Snake: Jag har en till nas på ett annat nät. Ska kolla versionen på den.
<hexabit> Snake: NAS nr 2 är från 2011 ( FreeNAS-8.0-RELEASE-i386 )
<hexabit> Snake: Den snurrar som en VM i VMware och har 1gig RAM.
<hexabit> NAS nr 1 är fysisk och har 1gig RAM. Men kommer inte åt den just nu.
<Snake> hexabit: ok återkommer efter 17 då e jag hemma också
<Snake> :)
<hexabit> Snake: Jag slutar kl 17 och borde vara hemma vid 18. Ska käka och logga in på jobbet igen, så jag borde kunna kolla nasen vid ca 19-19.30.
<hexabit> Är du inne här då?
<Snake> hexabit: utmärlt
<Snake> utmärkt
<Snake> då hinner jag blåsa min Freenas o lägga in 8.3.0
<Snake> Nas4free*
<Snake> oavsett om den e 2 år gammal så verkar den va mer robust
<Snake> än senaste versionen av nas4free
<Snake> synd att du inte har ZFS version 28 dock
<Snake> eller kanske kom den i samband med 8.3.0 rellen
<hexabit> Jag kommer ihåg att jag fick boota singleuser och sedan rw för att kunna byta ut den fula loggan i freeNas. :) Men det blev snyggt. Ska kolla om jag hittar en screenshot.
<Snake> bryr mig ej om grafiska bara sde funkar med grym prestanda över CIFS/NFS
<Snake> de ska va ren storage bara är en gammal IBM tower server jag kör på
<einand> jag slängde in en debian med zfs förra veckan
<larsemil> vi är sjukt sugna på zfs. oGG drömmer om det varje natt
<einand> larsemil: :)
<larsemil> zfs snapshots. nam!
<einand> :)
<einand> även skydd mot bitröta
<einand> Joel Sjögren :)
<einand> vem här var det som skulle köpa lysrör?
<einand> http://www.lamportillallt.se/energityp/led/muller-licht-led-lysror-kallvit-18w-1200mm.html
<huttan_> subl .
<Screedo> goddag
<R4v3n> hexabit: inväntar svar :)
<R4v3n> ååääö
<R4v3n> HeMan: hexabit ser fram emot era svar :)
<HeMan> R4v3n: ser bra ut
<R4v3n> HeMan: ja UTF-8 vet du
<R4v3n> HeMan: liten FYI och Kuriousa
<R4v3n> HeMan: NAS4Free is the continuation of the FreeNAS 0.7.x project after iXsystems legally acquired the FreeNAS name.
<R4v3n> The FreeNAS 0.7 branch was end-of-life'd in late 2011, after the FreeNAS name was legally acquired by iXsystems, Inc. Starting with version 8.x, new iXsystems developers rewrote FreeNAS and forked from the original code base. Legacy FreeNAS 0.7 became no longer available for download due to unpatched security vulnerabilities.[7]
<R4v3n> The legacy FreeNAS 0.7 code was unable to be developed any longer under the same name, and a name change was necessary. The founder of FreeNAS (Olivier Cochard-Labbé) donated the original FreeNAS source code to the NAS4Free project. With the support of the former developers, namely Daisuke Aoyama and Michael Zoon, it carries on the legacy FreeNAS code base. FreeNAS 8.x.y and up is a software fork of the original FreeNAS with a new rewrit
<HeMan> R4v3n: om det var ????? du skrev vill säga... :-P
<R4v3n> HeMan: kuriousa och FYI till dig, så du förstår mitt dilemma att jag står inför ett vägval.
<R4v3n> Openmediavault (Debian baserad Inge ZFS stöd från scratch vilket är kefft, annars ett alternativ)
<HeMan> R4v3n: att freenas 0.7 "lades ner" hade jag nog koll på
<R4v3n> Eller (IXsystems baserad Freenas, etablerad robust gammal utgåva ca ~ 2 år gammal 2011) 8.3.0
<R4v3n> HeMan: japp, och att det ej finns tillängligt längre utan Ixsystems började med 8.x.y
<HeMan> jag hade önskat att btrfs var lite bättre
<R4v3n> Oracle filsystem
<R4v3n> hmm besluts ångest vilken man ska köra..
<R4v3n> ska man ge sig på Openmediavault o kompilera in ZFS i kärnan de första man gör
<R4v3n> eller ska man göra livet enkelt o köra Freenas 8.3.0
<R4v3n> o förhoppningsvis lär den funka bättre än N4Free
<HeMan> eller fusionio-filsystem
<HeMan> Chris Mason (som började med btrfs) jobbar på Fusion io nu
<R4v3n> HeMan: hmm intressant
<R4v3n> anyways Openmediavault vs Freenas HeMan
<R4v3n> vad säger du ? :)
<HeMan> R4v3n: jag kör vanlig ubuntu på mitt nas
<R4v3n> ubbe med cifs och NFS
<R4v3n> and that's it ?
<R4v3n> inge ZFS alls ?
<HeMan> precis
<HeMan> labbar lite med btrfs
<R4v3n> HeMan: trevligt alltid kul med alternativa lösningar
<larsemil> HeMan: DU!
<larsemil> HeMan: är du här?
<R4v3n> hexabit: are u there? ^^
<R4v3n> HeMan: fan.. om jag hajjar Nas4free's dokumentation
<R4v3n> så är min backade conf värdelös i Ixsystems baserade Freenas
<R4v3n> *suck*
<realubot> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5707919
<realubot> Tur att film/musikindustrin lobbade för Datalagringdirektivet. Det hade ju varit för synd om massövervakningen hade fallit på att det inte fanns några uppgifter sparade.
<R4v3n> hexabit: är du där eller?
<R4v3n> hexabit: hallå
<R4v3n> hexabit: HALL? =!
<R4v3n> hexabit: är du där eller.. Freenas mannen
<R4v3n> :)
<realubot> Vad hjälper en Zlatan när motståndarna har en Ronaldo.
<huttan_> gott
<huttan_> sverige åkte ur
<marsupapu> God afton!
<Philip5> hallå där
<realubot> Hon den där Andersdotter verkar ju inte helt blåst.
<Philip5> vem är det?
<madbear> tjo
<madbear> Philip5: vet du vem jag tror att jag mötte när jag gick med hunden då?
<madbear> szalkai ska du veta! den store löparn
<madbear> fyfan jag på lidingö i år, så jävla trasig, kör du nåt?
<Philip5> madbear: har varit dåligt med löpningen på sista tiden faktiskt. hela det här året har jag mest legat på milen och nötigt som underhåll och sista månaden knappt ute alls :(
 * realubot mötte Gebrselassie.
<realubot> Kul att han är igång igen.
<madbear> realubot: tjenna ja och nej
<madbear> kan inte sova för nackspärr
<madbear> annars så läser jag väl ibland...
<madbear> men du e ju inte så jävla aktiv
<madbear> Linda^: du här då?
<madbear> realubot: annars då?
<realubot> madbear: Nej. Jag idlar mest här nu.
<realubot> Dåligt av Zlatan att inte kunna göra tre mål i en och samma match.
<madbear> mmm
<realubot> Nackspärr-
<realubot> Det låter som om du sitter för mycket framför datorn maddy.
<realubot> Datorskada.
 * realubot borstar tänderna.
<madbear> ja :(
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-20
<realubot> Tjejer. Läggdags.
<realubot> Sov gott kanalen. Vi ses i morgon.
<R4v3n> hexabit: där ?
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Jag farbror Peyam
<Peyam> Hej
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<R4v3n> hexabit: där?
<R4v3n> 384 288 658		
<ShaneJulius> Jag undrar hur många personer och företag i Sverige som använder Bitcoin nu.
<ShaneJulius> Är det rimligt att enbart ta betalt i Bitcoin från svenska företag?
<sakjur> ShaneJulius: Nej, det är inte rimligt att enbart ta betalt i btc, för momsreglerna gällande btc är ganska oklara i dagsläget
<ShaneJulius> Skiter väl i momsregler. Bryr mig bara om de överhuvudtaget vet vad Bitcoin är.
<ShaneJulius> Och har dem redo för att betala.
<ShaneJulius> Jag oroar mig även för att svenska företag ska ha en jävla massa fakturor och man måste vara registrerad och ha F-skattsedel och allt sådant där skit.
<andol> ShaneJulius: Det tror jag att du får räkna med.
<ShaneJulius> andol: Men då kan jag ju inte ta betalt av dem ändå.
<ShaneJulius> Har inget sådant, nämligen.
<sakjur> ShaneJulius: Skaffa? Kostar dig 700+X antal timmar
<sakjur> (700 SEK+X timmar)
<ShaneJulius> Jag vill aldrig mer registrera företag. Det är ju ett helvete.
<ShaneJulius> :/
<andol> ShaneJulius: Kan helt klart hålla med dig gällande det oangenäma i all form utav pappersarbete, men ska man sälja till företag så tror jag att man i praktiken är så illa tvungen.
<ShaneJulius> andol: :(
<ShaneJulius> Ja, du har nog helt rätt där, är jag rädd.
<ShaneJulius> Vilket betyder att jag får skita i det, för det är helt enkelt en mardröm att hålla på med företag.
<ShaneJulius> Jag vet det av erfarenhet.
<ShaneJulius> Vill inte ha det. Ska inte behöva. O.s.v.
<ShaneJulius> Nästan så att man tvingas till en världsmarknad för Bitcoin.
<ShaneJulius> Känns inte så realistiskt inom Sverige.
<Barre> Förstår inte hur kopplingen valuta och bolag görs? Skatter och form av valuta är ju oberoende lagar och regler för företag, så oavsätt om du nyttjar bitcoin, SEK eller någon annan valuta så undkommer du inte lagar och skatter
<larsemil> Barre: gjorde mina första experiment med arduinon igår!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<delhage> jovars
<larsemil> HeMan: får du med dig delhage då?
<delhage> på vadå?
<larsemil> http://daladevelop.se/hackaton-18-januari/
<HeMan> delhage: blinka med lysdioder
<delhage> larsemil: 18:e januari är jag i Fuerteventura
<larsemil> konstig prioritering! :)
<delhage> larsemil: konstig planering att inte kolla av med mig först ;)
<larsemil> ja. hur tänkte vi. :)
<Barre> larsemil: trevligt =) själv så dammade jag av och sorterade min elektroniklåda igår. börjat skissa på mitt första projekt också
<larsemil> vad blir det då?
<larsemil> jag har inga färdiga projekt ännu. ska bara labba och lära mig.
<Peyam> vad pratar ni om
<HeMan> jag commitade mitt första Arduino-projekt på github förra veckan
<Peyam> LMMS
<Peyam> e bäst
<HeMan> https://github.com/HeMan/MySensor
<Barre> det blir en mätare för strömförsörjning samt temp och fukt
<HeMan> men jag har inte all hårdvara än så jag kan inte testa det... :-/
<HeMan> Barre: lite likt min då?
<HeMan> Barre: en DHT11 sensor och så många 1-wire DS18B20 man vill
<HeMan> Barre: som sänder på 433 MHz som (förhoppningsvis) RFXcom kan ta emot
<Barre> HeMan: spännande.. men du, 433Mhz, vars köpte du sån? DHT11 skall jag köra på men kommer köra temp på LM35 (eller LM355 om jag snålar lite), tycker 1-wire är oförskämt dyrt och nästan lite tråkigt ;)
<HeMan> Barre: jag har börjat cada upp ett kort för en ATTiny85 istället för en vanlig arduino
<HeMan> Barre: ebay, 6 kr inkl frakt för 433 MHz sändare och motagare
<Barre> wtf...
<Barre> HeMan: great minds think alike... har också gått i tankarna till att cada ett kort för detta =)
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> Barre: ska du köra med någon "lös"processor eller med arduinon?
<HeMan> Barre: har du sett http://elektronikforumet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=63772
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte än, men jag var inne på http://elektronikforumet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=24 precis och letade återförsäljare som går att lite på =)
<HeMan> Barre: ah
<HeMan> Barre: har du vattenburen värme?
<larsemil> men varför vill ni veta luftfuktighet och temperatur?. Finns ju termometer redan
<Barre> HeMan: ja, det har jag
<Barre> larsemil: men vad menar du nu då?
<larsemil> finns det inga roligare projekt? typ "min robot kan spöa din robot"
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har redan en robot, har ingen luftfuktighetsgraf
<HeMan> larsemil: ska jag ta med roboten på daladevelop?
<larsemil> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/elektronik/mikrokontroller/arduino/arduino-mini-05-light-p87874
<larsemil> HeMan: gör det! får vi kika iaf!
<larsemil> den där lilla arduinon är ju häftig!
<HeMan> Barre: Conrad har 20% på smarta termostater till vattenradiatorer
<larsemil> barre den där listan saknar adafruit.
<Barre> larsemil: men... då bygger man ju inte själv jue
<Barre> larsemil: men den är smutt =)
<Barre> HeMan: DealExtrem tar $1.60 för transmitter och samma för reciver, free shipping =)
<Barre> och med $1.60 menar jag såklart $1.90
<larsemil> köper man många ska man prova aktivera bulk-rate. kan bli mycket billigare då
<HeMan> Barre: jag "råkade"  beställa två 433 MHz moduler från eBay...
<Barre> jag är påväg att beställa några transmitters och recivers från dx, någon som skall haka på?
<larsemil> nä. jag väntar tills jag fått de beställningar som redan ligger.
<HeMan> Barre, larsemil: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271288816982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 var de jag beställde
<larsemil> men alltså. kan man ha mottagare i en dator då?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har en https://www.m.nu/rfxtrx433-usb-43392mhz-receiver-transmitter-p-520.html i min BBB
<larsemil> ah!
<Barre> HeMan: http://dx.com/p/433mhz-rf-transmitter-module-receiver-module-link-kit-for-arduino-arm-mcu-wl-green-220194 $2.50 för ett kit
<larsemil> sätter man en reciever i ett projekt och transmitter i ett annat då?
<Barre> kan man göra, men man kan ju också ha en transmitter och revicer i samma device för tvåvägskommunikation
<HeMan> Barre: du kan låna ena av mig, annars är ebay-varianten samma tror jag
<Barre> HeMan: men om du skall använda din RFXCom så måste du ju skicka med något av de protokoll som den stödjer, vet du något öppet sådant protokoll?
<HeMan> Barre: jag har inte kollat på det
<Barre> gör det då ;)
<larsemil> har fram till lunch på dig
<Barre> hahah... exakt
<Barre> HeMan: (larsemil) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DASH7 verkar vara en lösning,  inte supportat av RFXCom dock
<Barre> HeMan: hittade hur ARC fungerar, kanske skall köra det? ages in awaylog
<Barre> vad hände där?
<Barre> HeMan: länk http://elektronikforumet.syntaxis.se/wiki/index.php/RF_Protokoll_-_Nexa/Proove_%28%C3%A4ldre,_ej_sj%C3%A4lvl%C3%A4rande%29
<Barre> HeMan: och givetvis var det redan klart för arduino http://arduino.cc/playground/Code/HomeEasy
<HeMan> Barre: fast ARC är väl bara för brytare?
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska prova sända mätvärden med rfxcom och om det går ska jag dekoda med https://github.com/merbanan/rtl_433
<MaxJezy> var finns dessa http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3941 streams?
<Barre> HeMan: det, eller så bygger vi en egen reciever och definerar ett eget protokoll.. bara för att vi kan? :)
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> e så smutsig
<Peyam> har ej duschat på skitlänge
<HeMan> Barre: yeah!
<coobra> :D
<coobra> luktar du skit
<HeMan> Barre: http://xkcd.com/927/
<coobra> det gör kjag
<Peyam> vad betyder interactive?
<MaxJezy> hade det inte varit bättre med en offtopic och ha denna kanal som supportkanal rakt av?
<Peyam> MaxJezy, hur ofta händer det att man ger och får support här?
<MaxJezy> nu luktar det skit, pratas om allt mellan himmel och jord, loggarna ser ut som fiket för missbrukare på söder
<Peyam> kanalen e död
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> :D
<MaxJezy> ja, därför kunde vi ha en offtopic där alla pratar goja
<coobra> moste man ta det så seriöst då ?
<MaxJezy> jag gick vägen via ubuntu-se.org och chatt
<MaxJezy> blev förskräkt över vad jag läste i loggarna
<Peyam> haha
<coobra> orka loggar
<coobra> :o
<Peyam> vf har man ens loggar där?
<MaxJezy> avskräckande syfte?
<Peyam> dumt, när jag googlar mitt namn hamnar ja där
<Peyam> fett skämmigt
<MaxJezy> jag funderar på att byta nickname efter all bullshit man tagit upp offtopic
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> Hund måste ta bort loggarna
<Peyam> orka med loggar
<Peyam> de är fett med cock inte najs
<MaxJezy> finns ingen som vet vad loggarna gör, mer än att det rekommenderas av ubuntu att logga
<coobra> asså
<coobra> att logga är fel
<coobra> :p
<coobra> ser inte ett behov i det :p
<MaxJezy> vissa säger att loggarna ska vara där för att andra ska kunna googla och hitta lösningar på problem via loggar
<coobra> filtrera det
<MaxJezy> men loggarna är ju knappast det som dyker upp när man googlar errors.
<coobra> exakt
<MaxJezy> jag är kritisk och tycker vi ska göra uppror mot etablisemanget
<MaxJezy> en slags it revolution
<coobra> kanske om man bygger statestik på vad folk frågar...
<MaxJezy> man borde kunna göra det "internt"
<MaxJezy> lite som polisen jobbat med romerna
<coobra> exakt
<Peyam> ser mina loggar på ubuntu. fan va kass jag e på engelska
<coobra> nej
<yarre> Finns det några alternativ till HPs Proliant MicroServer i ungefär samma prisklass?
<coobra> jag är kassast
<coobra> :D
<Peyam> tkr vi ska samlas på sergelstorg o göra uppror
<coobra> offtopic !!
<coobra> :D
<Barre> HeMan: nått sånt... standarder är väldigt viktigt, så viktigt att alla har en
<coobra> standard utan årdning vore kul :D
<coobra> oårning...
<coobra> jävla hjärna
<Barre> HeMan, larsemil hur stor är en unsigned long på en ATmega328 ?
<Barre> det var inget, 32 bitar är svaret
<Peyam> ja men på tal om vädret, jag laddade ner massor med porr. kan jag åka fast?
<HeMan> Barre: Arduino har lite fiffiga defs så att man kan köra tex byte som typ
<Peyam> ska runka nu!
<Peyam> hörs
<Barre> HeMan: ok, enklast att använda unsigned long eftersom det är det som millis() retunerar :)
<MaxJezy> snacket går åt skogen i den här kanalen
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<MaxJezy> kan ingen banna peyam ?
<MaxJezy> man ser ju mellan fingrarna när det gäller peyam, har alla opar han på ignore?
<MaxJezy> killen pratar om porr, onani osv.
 * coobra kliar Barre på ryggen
<Barre> MaxJezy: sorry, hans ban låg på en specifik ip. det är breddat nu
<andol> Barre: Ska inte ta och göra något åt 0.0.0.0/0 då? Kommer mycket goja från det ip-ranget :)
<Barre> andol:  filtret.. *!*@*.*.*.* borde tysta även det...
<MaxJezy> Barre: tackar.
<MaxJezy> jar har barn, jag är själv inte speciellt känslig men vill inte att min dotter ska få en skev världsbild pga att trolls tar plats överallt.
<larsemil> skulle skriva lastlog. blev lastligg
<andol> Barre: Äh, ::/0 vill vi ju fortfarande tillåta
<Barre> HeMan: första utkastet på flödesschema för kwh-beräkningen (läser av S0 från elmätaren) https://apps.rre.nu/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=521ef8e3d5bbe2cc9b029c8e45c2ea88
<HeMan> Barre: ska du köra interruptstyrd räkning och köra processorn i sleep i övrigr?
<Barre> HeMan: nope, det hade jag inte tänkt.
<Barre> larsemil: vad fick du för svar då? :)
<larsemil> out of range
<Barre> HeMan: det är bra att visa saker man gör, för då ser man felen man gjort mycket enklare  :)
<MaxJezy> jag har ett problem, försöker installera ubuntu 13.10 med unetbooin med image liggandes på C: eftersom jag inte har varken CD/DVD eller USB tillgängligt
<MaxJezy> unetbootin kommer som alternativ vid boot, men sedan laddar det och det slutar med initfrms
<MaxJezy> som jag endast kan köra några kommandon med  (help)
<MaxJezy> det är inte ovanligt att samma problem uppstår även med boot från usb eller cd (förr i tiden)
<MaxJezy> var i ligger problemet tro? någon hårdvara?
<MaxJezy> måste lösa detta nu då min trial tar slut om 2 dagar och sen sitter jag utan operativsystem
<HeMan> MaxJezy: pxeboot?
<ShaneJulius> Trial av Ubuntu?
<MaxJezy> HeMan: är det likvärdigt unetbootin (nätverkskort installation) ?
<MaxJezy> ShaneJulius: windows 8
<larsemil> har du ingen usb-sticka liggandes?
<MaxJezy> nej, jag har letat som en tooook!
<ShaneJulius> MaxJezy: Skriv "slmgr -rearm" som administratör.
<ShaneJulius> Det ger dig 90 dagar till.
<larsemil> !kaka | ShaneJulius
<ubot2> ShaneJulius: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<ShaneJulius> Om det nu är "Enterprise Trial".
<ShaneJulius> Mums med HTTP-kakor.
<HeMan> MaxJezy: vet inte, jag har inte kört windows detta årtusende
<MaxJezy> ShaneJulius: ah, i cmd då?
<ShaneJulius> MaxJezy: Ja, öppnad "som admin".
<MaxJezy> men, var väljer jag att logga in som amdinistratör?
<ShaneJulius> Högerclick.
<ShaneJulius> Shift + högerklick.
<MaxJezy> najs!
<MaxJezy> ska testa reboot nu. brb.
<ShaneJulius> Fattar dock ärligt talat inte varför de har en sådan funktion.
<HeMan> Barre!
<Barre> HeMan: !
<HeMan> Varför har du inte berättat att fw-version 69 och 70 är släppt till rfxcom-stickan!
<Barre> är det nått speciellt med dem då?
<larsemil> lite irriterande att jag inte fått mina paket från dx än. mer än två veckor sedan jag beställde.
<larsemil> har ingen breadboard hemma nu.
<HeMan> Barre: de är ju nyare!
<Barre> HeMan: det är ju sant...
<Barre> larsemil: jobbigt.. jag har ett par hemma, kom över så får du låna ett av mig ;)
<larsemil> och att jag glömde köpa när jag var i falun idag.
<maxjezy> det står fortfarande att det är 2 dagar kvar
 * Barre var och inhandlade en NY väska på lunchen för mina elektronikprojekt.
<larsemil> bra där.
<maxjezy> Jag läste NY som i new yorker
<HeMan> jag ska stuva om och ta min gamla verktygslåda som nördlåda
<larsemil> jag kör plastlådor.
<larsemil> sortimentlådor eller vad de kallas
<larsemil> med fack
<HeMan> verktygslådan jag ska ta är en plastlåda med sortimentfack
<larsemil> :)
<HeMan> vill ha en enkel "attackväska" som man slänger in först när man ska packa bilen för semester...
<larsemil> eller ska på daladevelop!
<HeMan> same same
<Barre> en sån http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Servicev%C3%A4ska/40-7500 samtt ett par sådana små komponentlådor =)
 * Barre förbereder för daladevelop utan att lova att jag kommer
<maxjezy> ShaneJulius, tack, konstigt nog så står det 90 dagar nu
<maxjezy> blev inte ändrat direkt efter reboot men nu så
<maxjezy> även om det inte var lösningen ja sökte så var detta skönt, slippa stressen.
<ShaneJulius> Mm.
<ShaneJulius> 90 dagar flyger förbi.
<ShaneJulius> Otroligt irriterande att tvingas ominstallera Windows på HTPC:n.
<maxjezy> jo, jag ska köpa nya usb minnen så fort jag är frisk
<ShaneJulius> Inte har man råd med en licens per dator.
<HeMan> openelec på htpcn!
<HeMan> så slipper man fundera
<maxjezy> har en usb hårddisk men den är full med bilder och vill inte råka förstöra den i onödan!
<maxjezy> ingen som behöver en samsung nc10 laddare eller batteri?
<ShaneJulius> openelec? :S
<HeMan> openelec.tv
<HeMan> en htpc-distro
<ShaneJulius> Jaha.
<ShaneJulius> Fast denna HTPC måste dessvärre kunna köra emulatorer och dylikt.
<ShaneJulius> Vilka alltid bara finns till Windows.
<ShaneJulius> Och Canonical verkar helt sjuka i huvudet, ärligt talat.
<ShaneJulius> Alla möjliga användarfientliga idéer hela tiden.
<HeMan> "Att göra det man måste är att göra det man vill", Mikael Rickfors
<ShaneJulius> Konstigt ordspråk.
<ShaneJulius> Nåja. Dags att sova. Omvänd dygnsrytm o.s.v.
<HeMan> del av en låttext, "Vingar"
<maxjezy> ingen kan låten, mer än "jag ska köpa vingar för pengarna"
<maxjezy> jag har inte lyssnat på den mer än det jag skrev, och jag undrar om han inte menar att han ska ut och resa i världen för pengarna han drar in på sin musik
<maxjezy> någon som sett "Patent 986 - ett svenskt geni mot världen" ?
<maxjezy> jag var inne på att bli uppfinnare men nu känns det efter att ha sett den dokumentären inte så aktuellt
<HeMan> Barre: bonnie++ ger 915297 K/sec i read över nfs med en snikobillig server med disk i magen!
<Barre> HeMan: inte illa
<HeMan> Barre: men jag vill köra NFSoverRDMA men fick inte igång det
<Barre> sopa
<HeMan> nu fick jag igång det!
<HeMan> Barre: första testet säger 700MB/s i skriv
<Barre> HeMan: target = /dev/null? :)
 * realubot handlade på systemet i dag utan att behöva visa leg.
<realubot> Vuxenpoäng!
<bamsefar> Jasså?
<realubot> Ja. Glöm aldrig var du läste det först.
<maxjezy> realubot, man kan ju handla alkoholfritt på bolaget :)
<maxjezy> då är det inte ens krav på legitimation sörru
<maxjezy> vad köpte du för julmust?
<maxjezy> eller presentkort?
<Spookan> realubot: Tokviker på två maskiner, måste komma om dig! ;)
<realubot> maxjezy: Den dagen du befinner dig i samma situation som Håkan Lans och fightas med ett stort japanskt företag om rättigheterna till ett patent så kommer en CIA-gubbe kontakta dig och överlämna en file som säger mer om dig än du vet om dig själv. Och i den filen kommer du bl.a. hitta loggarna.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, CIA/IBM/BILLGATES CLONES!
<realubot> Spookan: Jag viker inte alls så det lär du göra. Men nu när du säger det så funderar jag på att dra igång en vik-maskin.
<realubot> Det är ju hur coolt som helst att CIA ger Håkan Lans en file som hälper honom att vinna processen om patentet till färggrafiken.
<Spookan> realubot: Gör så.. ;)
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag köpte starköl.
<maxjezy> realubot, aha :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Coolt va?
<maxjezy> jag är ju nykter alkoholist så jooo. coolt.
<realubot> Seriöst?
<maxjezy> ja, har varit det ett tag nu
<realubot> Jo, men söp du så mycket att du var alkis på riktigt.
<maxjezy> drack dagligen 2010-2011
<realubot> Okej. Det låter för mycket ja.
<realubot> Om vi snackar mer än 1 öl/dag.
<maxjezy> det var mest 2.8 och 3.5
<maxjezy> jo, de var 4-5 om dagen, ibland mer.
<realubot> Jag vet inte var gränsen går för alkoholism om det nu finns någon gräns.
<maxjezy> jag insåg att något var fel när ja knäckte bärs på morgonen
<maxjezy> innan lunch
<realubot> Ja. Det låter inte bra. Hur bröt du med alkoholen då? La du bara av eller fick du behandling?
<maxjezy> jag överdoserade typ en gång
<maxjezy> blev så full att jag tappa bankkort, id handlingar osv osv.
<maxjezy> ångesten var droppen den morgonen
<realubot> Att tappa bort grejer på fyllan har väl alla gjort?
<maxjezy> jo fast ångesten av att göra bort sig så gång på gång
<maxjezy> man gjorde ju ofta det som yngre
<realubot> Jag misstänker att det var Linux som fick dig att börja dricka. Allt strul med att få drivrutiner och skit att fungera som tog knäcken på dig. Alkoholen blev en tröst.
<maxjezy> jo, delvis var det nog så
<maxjezy> det började ju redan 2009 med ubuntu 9.10
<realubot> Dessutom bidrog datorberoendet till isolation vilket ytterligare förstärkte behovet av alkohol.
<maxjezy> runt juletid, där ja köpte massor med öl på ICA
<maxjezy> de kostade runt 10 kr 6packet. med pant inräknat
<realubot> ICA. De jävlarna.
<realubot> Lura in unga männsikor i alkoholmissbruk genom att sälja folköl till inköpspris.
<maxjezy> japp, ingen vettig människa förutom alkisar och ungdomar köper dom ölen
<maxjezy> björnebrygg osv.
<realubot> Precis.
<realubot> Nu handlar jag nästan aldrig starköl på systemet. Jag orkar inte ta mig dit.
<realubot> Jag hade nog druckit mer om det hade sålts starkare grejer på ICA. Tacka vet jag alkoholmonopolet.
<maxjezy> jo, jag drack mer i norge där de säljer starköl på affären
<maxjezy> 4.5 % typ
<maxjezy> söndagarna säljer de inte öl alls så då gick man torr, sprang ner på bykrogen och fuktade läpparna
<realubot> Jag har ju planer på att emigrera till Norge. Att det säljer starkbärs i vanliga affärer är ett minus i kanten.
<realubot> Det är synd att Norge inte tillåter dubbla medborgarskap.
<realubot> Jag hade gärna haft kvar mitt svenska också.
<maxjezy> vilka länder tillåter fler medborgarskap än 1?
<andol> maxjezy: Sverige?
<maxjezy> hur många tillåts här?
 * realubot har precis ätit en ask coctailtomater.
<realubot> Om en bärs är en bärs är en bärs så kan man inte säga detsamma om askar med coctailtomater. Det är stor skillnad mellan fabrikaten.
<realubot> maxjezy: Sverige tillåter max. 3 och ett halvt medborgarskap.
<maxjezy> tomater överlag är väldigt svårt att hitta bra såna.
<maxjezy> jag är väldigt inne på att skaffa en kolonilott och odla allt själv
<maxjezy> kanske är viktigare att veta vad sin mat innehåller än sitt operativsystem
 * realubot gör bakpotatis i ugn.
 * realubot läser att bakpotatis tillagas MINST 1 h i ugn.
<realubot> Det här håller inte. Min 5-minutersgräns i köket spricker.
<realubot> Det får bli pasta istället.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Det är nog extremt mycket viktigare att känna till innehållet i maten än i operativsystemet.
<realubot> mat - operativsystem: 100-0
<realubot> Men man kanske inte ska jämföra äpplen med päron.
<madbear> vadå realubot, du behöver inte vända potatisen, den totala tiden i köket blir ju typ 1 minut om du gör bakpotatis
<realubot> maxjezy: Det har du rätt i. Jag behöver inte vakta på potatisen när den är i ugnen. Problemet är eg. att jag inte orkar vänta så länge på mat. realubot är hungrig.
<maxjezy> madbear, det var nog till dig
<realubot> madbear och maxjezy. Så lika men ändå så olika.
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att byta nickname men vet inte till vad
<maxjezy> tror det ska börja på T eller Q för de är ovanliga
<madbear> QTmaxjezy
<madbear> realubot: framförhållning!
<QTmaxjezy> madbear, bara du inte kör QT nu före ditt nickname
<madbear> haha
<madbear> cute-majezy
<madbear> :D:D
<QTmaxjezy> :)
<blurkis> installerade ubuntu 13.10 på en väns laptop. vid installationen fungerade wifi, men vid omstart så kan jag se de nätverk som finns på wifi men inte koppla upp mot mitt nät. Den jobbar en stund och sen får jag meddelande om att det inte gick och att jag är frånkopplad
<blurkis> ath9k driver..
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, är nätverket öppet?
<QTmaxjezy> annars kan du öppna det och testa igen, se om det fungerar öppet
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy, hur menar du öppet? det är telias smarta modem..  det kräver lösenord. men min egna laptop fungerar med nätet, så det är inte nätet i sig..
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, jag tänkte att det kanske var fel lösenord eller så
<blurkis> funderade lite på acpi och det där.. vissa datorer brukar väl få speca acpi=off eller liknande i grub för att wifi ska fungera?
<QTmaxjezy> har bara haft grafikrelaterade problem där i grub, wifit funkar ju då du ser nätverken osv.
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy, rätt lösenord. samma som när jag installerade, (har inte angivet nytt) och det fungerade vid installationen.. den hämtade ju filer över nätet då
<QTmaxjezy> det är mer som om telias smarta modem inte vill ha in en dator med fel operativa system
<blurkis> min egna laptop kör ubuntu och det fungerar ju :(
<QTmaxjezy> ja, det är inte helt ovanligt att saker fungerar toppen i live men inte alls efter install.
<blurkis> Jo, eftersom jag ser nätet så tycker jag att det borde räknas som att hårdvaran i hans laptop fungerar.. men man vet ju aldrig.
<QTmaxjezy> den fungerade ju live som sagt.
<QTmaxjezy> har du en androidtelefon?
<blurkis> kanske inte är samma kernel nu som vid installationen.. tyckte den tog hem ngn ny
<blurkis> yes
<QTmaxjezy> du kanske kunde sätta upp ett nät från en android och testa ansluta mot
<QTmaxjezy> i grub kan du välja äldre kernel
<QTmaxjezy> testa boota en äldre om det installerats en färsk
<QTmaxjezy> men testa ett annat nät först.
<blurkis> hur? trycka in ngn knapp vid uppstart?
<QTmaxjezy> shift
<QTmaxjezy> har jag för mig
<QTmaxjezy> tycker endå det låter som ett handhavandefel vid input av lösenord typ
<QTmaxjezy> men förvånas ej om ubuntu är skylldig
<blurkis> provade att skriva in lösenordet igen, och samma problem..
<blurkis> borde inte kunna ha fått fel säkerhetsgrej vald, för jag har ju inte ändrat ngt..  men ska se, finns väl typ wpa och liknande att välja på..
<QTmaxjezy> innehåller lösenordet några specialtecken eller åäö eller sånt?
<blurkis> siffror och bokstäver bara
<QTmaxjezy> aha, ja då borde det ju inte vara så svårt att träffa rätt
<QTmaxjezy> helt klart ett intressant ärende blurkis
<QTmaxjezy> också kan det ju bero på det smarta modemet från telia
<QTmaxjezy> kanske är begränsat till att ha en viss mängd datorer, eller blokera ut en viss adress eller något
<blurkis> om jag stoppar i ett usb-wifi kort..  behöver jag göra något specifikt? med tanke på att det redan sitter ett befintligt internt? tänkte prova med ett som sitter på min stationära.. för det fungerar i ubuntu 13.10
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, sitter inte på ubuntu nu men testa om du har  wireless-tools  installerat
<QTmaxjezy> där kan du säkert bocka i och ur vilka kort som ska användas osv
<blurkis> ska kolla,
<QTmaxjezy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2168709&page=2
<QTmaxjezy> kolla sista svaret i denna tråd med kanske
<blurkis> ah, det där med n-nätverk var intressant.. ska kolla modemet,
<blurkis> såg ngn liknande kommentar på annat forum nämligen
<blurkis> men iofs.. då borde det inte fungerat under installationen?
<R4v3n> hexabit: där ?
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, vet inte om det är samma drivis för live
<QTmaxjezy> jag har haft galet mycket strul efter install som jag inte haft i live miljö, de är inte samma sak misstänker jag.
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy, nä.. den tog ju hem en annan kernel vad det verkar som..
<QTmaxjezy> det som fungerar i live fungerar inte alltid i det man sedan installerat
<blurkis> även mitt trådlösa usb dlink wifi hittar näten men kan inte koppla upp :(
<blurkis> blä
<blurkis> networkmanager ser de olika näten för varje kort så man kan välja mitt lokala wifi för dlink och sen koppla upp, men det går inte.. suck
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, låter som om din kompis har ungefär samma utmärkta hårdvarustöd som jag har i ubuntu
<QTmaxjezy> ingenting vill fungera för mig, även om det fungerar med andra som har samma hårdvara.
<QTmaxjezy> som om det är ett jävla regnväder över mig som aldrig vill försvinna
<QTmaxjezy> testa byta kernel till den som är original
<blurkis> tänkte göra det.. ska  bara hitta den på skivan :)
<QTmaxjezy> kerneln ska finnas kvar i grub vid boot
<QTmaxjezy> någon version tillbaka
<QTmaxjezy> bara hålla in shift vid boot, och välja det lägre numret
<blurkis> yes :) fungerade med kerneln från skivan.  typ samma, förutom -11 istället för -13
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy, tack för tipsen iaf.
<blurkis> hur ställer jag in att den startas default?
<QTmaxjezy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<QTmaxjezy> man undrar ju när canonical ska ta detta på allvar
<QTmaxjezy> jag har skrivit flera öppna brev om problemet med dåligt stöd genom kernelupgraderingar.
<QTmaxjezy> inga varningar någonstans om att allt kan sluta fungera efter uppdatering
<QTmaxjezy> och kernels bakas in i updatemanagern som om det vore en updatering till skype eller något annat mindre viktigt .
<blurkis> lite surt..
<QTmaxjezy> mer surt för mig som inte ens lyckas komma in i installationen
<QTmaxjezy> stannar alltid vid något initfrms tjaffs
<blurkis> men jag hänger inte riktigt med.  den äldre kerneln ligger på plats tre i listan när jag väljer vid boot.  1. ny kernel 2, ny kernel recovery mode, 3, äldre kernel.
<blurkis> ska jag sätta default till 2 då?
<QTmaxjezy> detta vågar jag inte svara på men 3 låter som något jag skulle välja.
<blurkis> första = 0,  börjar på noll så tredje blir två..
<QTmaxjezy> när jag hade dessa problem så startade jag inte om datorn för att undvika problemet
<blurkis> men på den sidan snackar de ju om multipla kernels i varje alternativ och att man väljer med "2>0" "2>1" etc..
<QTmaxjezy> 0=1, 1=2, 2=3 typ?
<blurkis> yes
<QTmaxjezy> aha, jag läste bara topic :)
<QTmaxjezy> inte helt ovanligt att jag länkar skit jag inte kontrollerat noga.
<QTmaxjezy> ah, 2 låter väl som 3 då.
<QTmaxjezy> ungefär samma problem som på min philips tv med kanalerna
<QTmaxjezy> svt 1 hamnar på kanalplats 0 som sedan blir 1.
<QTmaxjezy> att 0:an finns är för mig ett mysterium. menyn blir 2 sidig om 0:an ska vara med.
<QTmaxjezy> men efter mycket om och men flyttade jag plats på alla kanaler manuellt och döpte dem efter svenska kungar i kronologisk ordning
<blurkis> fick ingen ordning på att välja rätt kernel, även om jag körde update-grub.  ska prova save default, så att den sparar senaste använda som default.  så ändras ingenting om inte man specifikt väljer annan.
<blurkis> ifall systemet installerar ny kernel så används inte den om inte den gamla tas bort, typ..   gissar jag
<QTmaxjezy> den nya blir aktiv efter reboot typ
<QTmaxjezy> och default
<QTmaxjezy> ta bort den nya är mitt tips
<QTmaxjezy> och sedan ställa in updateringsmanagern att inte göra någonting
<QTmaxjezy> alternativt avinstallera den och installera programudateringarna manuellt i framtiden
<blurkis> fungerade inte med save default så ja.. jag tar bort den nya
<larsemil> HeMan: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/alexklein/kano-a-computer-anyone-can-make den här dök upp i mitt flöde. det är inne med såna här projekt nu
<QTmaxjezy> "we came to kickstarter to make a lot of money"
<QTmaxjezy> tycker det där var bland det värsta jag sett på kickstarter
<larsemil> varför?
<QTmaxjezy> de vill ha massa pengar så de kan massproducera kartongen som tangentbordet och datorn ligger i
<QTmaxjezy> och kalla det bygga egen dator
<QTmaxjezy> ungefär som förr i tiden, man fick sin stationära dator med tangentbord, skärm och skrivare
<QTmaxjezy> sen var det hem och bygga
<larsemil> well. hårdrar man det är väl det vad vilken linuxdist gör också? tar massa innehåll och paketterar det i en bra förpackning.
<larsemil> de har ju dessutom anpassat ett os så att man lätt ska komma igång att vara kreativ.
<QTmaxjezy> ja, kickstarters för sånt är också larvigt
<itmannen> Är det någon av dessa herrar som fått Magine att funka i Ubuntu 13.10. Eller rättare sagt  Widevine Media Optimizer
<larsemil> QTmaxjezy: men hela poängen med kickstarters är ju att folk betalar om de vill ha. tydligen vill folk ha. och då är det ju en bra produkt. :)
<QTmaxjezy> larsemil, jag kritiserar inte ideen, utan att de låtsas som de åkt runt världen och lärt ungar hacka
<blurkis> skulle installera steam åt min vän på hans laptop, och givetvis kräver ubuntu att man registrerar sig för ubuntu one då..  suck,
<QTmaxjezy> kickstarter är bra, men många vill tjäna pengar där på att plocka ihop en låda med innehåll och kalla det något katchigt.
<QTmaxjezy> visst, om folk vill betala så visst.
<larsemil> blurkis: ubuntu one är väl inget krav för steam?
<QTmaxjezy> ouya är väl lite vad som fick mig att tappa hoppet om dessa snygga kickstartervideos
<QTmaxjezy> skapa en hysteri och allt om en ny plattform som redan efter release är döende
<blurkis> larsemil, när jag öppnade synaptic (det heter så va?) och sökte efter steam, så blev jag ombedd att registrera ett konto på ubuntu one
<QTmaxjezy> finns steam stabilt nu till linux?
<QTmaxjezy> och finns det feta spel?
<larsemil> blurkis: aha. jag kör kde så jag har väl installerat det på annat sätt antar jag
<blurkis> larsemil, ska kolla med hederliga apt-get
<larsemil> blurkis: http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<larsemil> sudo dpkg -i steam.deb
<larsemil> om det inte vill så kör man sudo apt-get install -f så borde det ordna sig
<larsemil> QTmaxjezy: funkar okej
<larsemil> QTmaxjezy: finns okej spel
<QTmaxjezy> tycker det skulle finnas en kickstarter för en ny handkontroll (zapper pistol) för alla platformar (usb) som man kan koda nya  spel till
<QTmaxjezy> likt duckhunt osv.
<QTmaxjezy> som fungerar till plattskärmar
<blurkis> unity är rätt kasst egentligen. för en ny användare som vill installera en hel del spel etc så blir ju antingen listan till vänster *full* med launchers, eller så får personen i fråga gissa sig till vad spelen heter i söklistan..  suck
<QTmaxjezy> hittills tycker jag att windows "meny" är den bästa
<QTmaxjezy> den nya i 8
<QTmaxjezy> android är så jäkla svårt att hitta rätt i
<QTmaxjezy> och unity är galet svårt
<blurkis> jag kör gnome och sen ett extensions som lägger till en meny..
<QTmaxjezy> en vanlig traditionell meny är helt ok, om man lätt kan skapa egna kategorier och trädsystem
<QTmaxjezy> träna muskelminnet ett par gånger så går allt på automatik
<blurkis> det jag ogillar med unity är att alla program som inte har egen launcher i listan, de måste man gissa sig till i sökfältet..  och det fungerar ju inte för folk som knappt vet vilka program de har installerade.
<blurkis> min vän kommer ju vilja leta igenom de program som finns och bekanta sig,  hur ska det göras när han inte vet vad han ska söka efter..
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, kanske bäst att testa kubuntu istället?
<QTmaxjezy> KDE är vettigt
<QTmaxjezy> ungefär som windows
<QTmaxjezy> ellerhur Philip5 !
<Philip5> fast windows är ju inte vettigt ;)
<QTmaxjezy> breaking news! http://rt.com/shows/the-truthseeker/operation-gladio-usa-terrorism-565/
<gillzon> någon som vet -> i C gör?
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Men om man söker på maxjezy så får man ju träff på QTmaxjezy.
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, i goggle?
<QTmaxjezy> jag har inte hunnit byta bort mitt nickname mot ett anonymt ännu men detta ska iaf skydda mot feltabbande
<realubot> Ja. Det gör det nog. Jag tänkte om du ville skydda dig från googlare.
<QTmaxjezy> äh, googlare söker endå bara på barnporr i princip
<QTmaxjezy> om någon mot förmodan skulle googla på mitt nickname så får de bara en massa publik text jag skrivit här på freenode.
<QTmaxjezy> inget hemligt med andra ord
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> Om man skulle ta och byta ut sitt internetberoende mot ett annat.
<realubot> Jag tror inte Internet är bra för psyket. Man blir stressad av att vara så uppdaterad.
<realubot> Det är som med Facebook. Det finns någonting genuint osunt med att ha Facebook. Folk blir suka av Facebook.
<realubot> *sjuka
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Vad säger du? Nu har du brutit med ditt alkoholberoende. Är det inte dags att ta nästa steg och bryta med ditt internetberoende?
<hplc> varför QT framför nicket? det har inte funnits där innan
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.arbetsformedlingen.se/For-arbetssokande/Lediga-jobb.html?url=-123388378%2FStandard%2FPlatsannonser%2FVisaPlatsannonsViaArbetsort.aspx%3Fq%3Ds%2528ld%2528199%2529l%252822%2529k%25282281%2529%2529a%252820%2529sp%252865%2529sr%25281%2529%26ids%3D5869084%26o%3D22%26k%3D0%26ps%3Dlan%252822%2529&sv.url=12.237ec53d11d47b612d78000171
<QTmaxjezy> hplc, för att inte blandas ihop med en annan som börjar sitt nickname med M
<hplc> ok
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: ett jobb som gjort för dig
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, ellerhur
<QTmaxjezy> tomten som stal alla julklapparna och gav dem till mer behövande
<QTmaxjezy> lallarna på bussstationerna, centralerna och i kloakerna
<QTmaxjezy> alkoholisterna får sig en bra sup till nyår när de sålt ipadsen på blocket.
<realubot> Söker du fortfarande jobb?
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, näe
<QTmaxjezy> tittade bara på ams
<QTmaxjezy> helt förutsättningslöst
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Det är bra att du inte går in med förutfattade meningar när du söker jobb på Arbetsförmedlingen.
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-21
<hplc> är det riktigt att: om en korrekt konfad maskin upprättar en VPN tunnel, så kan man-in-the-middle, inte bara undvikas, utan även försök upptäckas?
<Peyam> vaken nu
<Peyam> sov i 14 timmar
<ShaneJulius> Jag behöver skicka ett meddelande till samtliga företag i Sverige som använder Bitcoin. Hur ska jag göra?
<blurkis> leta reda på deras email och skicka? Finns väl inget annat att göra? Eller väntar du dig att *alla* ska ha en gemensam vi_som_anvander_bitcoin@bitcoin.se? :)
<ShaneJulius> Men... försvann han?
<ShaneJulius> Och nej, det förväntar jag mig inte.
<ShaneJulius> Men en lista.
<ShaneJulius> Eller ett register.
<ShaneJulius> En enda person i Sverige som säljer Bitcoin via Localbitcoins.com...
<andol> HeMan: Du som är cool och hipp, samt läser LWN; har du någon tidigare erfarenhet/åsikt utav GVPE?
<larsemil> morrn
<andyland>  morsning korsning
<HeMan> andol: skulle just fråga dig det samma!
<HeMan> Morrn förresten!
<andol> HeMan: Får hoppas att någon annan i kanalen är ännu hippare? :) Hursom är det nog inte omöjligt att jag tar mig en närmare titt på det nu till helgen eller så.
<HeMan> andol: great!
<HeMan> Barre: över 900 MB/s i skriv och 1.8GB/s i läs med NFSoverRDMA!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nice, vad har du för disk?
<HeMan> bamsefar: 12 st 3 TB 7200 rpm
<HeMan> bamsefar: och en Areca
<HeMan> bamsefar: raid-6
<bamsefar> Okej, det var ju inte farligt.
<HeMan> läsning fördubblade prestandan med nfsoverrdma och skrivning fyrdubblade prestandan!
<bamsefar> Coolt
<bamsefar> hur mycket prestanda får du lokalt på burken då?
<HeMan> har bara testat dd, inte bonnie++ och det gav ca 1.2 GB/s i skriv
<HeMan> kollade inte läs
<bamsefar> Okej
<andyland> HeMan: Fast hur mycket låter 12st*7200 rpm när den jobbar hårt?
<bamsefar> andyland: Vem bryr sig
<andyland> Ska nämligen köpa ny hemmaserver och jag funderar på 5400 rpm istället så att det inte låter som ett gäng byggarbetare jobbar i garderoben :P
<bamsefar> Diskar låter inte farligt mycket nu för tiden.
<Hund> 12st?
<Hund> andyland: Ska du ha 48TB eller?
<andyland> nja, jag tror att jag landar på 6*3TB
<Hund> Varför inte köra på 4TB om du är orolig över ljudnivån?
<andyland> Bra idé!
<andyland> Man vill ju helst kunna sova om man nu teoretiskt sätt har transmission igång 24/7
<larsemil> gummifötter och in med den i en garderob / vind / källare så går det väl bra
<HeMan> andyland: ingen aning, det som låter mest är ändå kylsystemet i hallen
<HeMan> andyland: i den hallen är det nästan 100 kW som kyls bort
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<HeMan> på 4 TB rymmer man 160 h film, det är mer än man orkar se på en vecka, varför behöver man mer lagring än så?
<HeMan> då räknade jag att det är 25 GB/h
<Hund> Jag har fullt upp med min 2TB hårddisk. :P
<larsemil> man orkar ändå aldrig rippa så många av sina bluerays
<HeMan> jag har tre diskar i en raid5 och en disk i en hotswap-vagga som jag kör rdiff-backup till för bilder och annat jag producerat själv
<HeMan> men jag funderar på att flytta extradisken 85 mil norrut
<HeMan> och börja köra tarsnap eller nåt annat fiffigt
<larsemil> dx är söta
<larsemil> min beställning hade slup på dioder. bytte till ett annat kit. skiljde 60 cent.
<larsemil> rör inte ordern innan det är inbetalt. 4 kr. jag betalade på en gång. men söta.
<larsemil> HeMan: roliga arduino + cykelprojekt?
<HeMan> larsemil: inte än
<HeMan> larsemil: hade en idé att göra en egen http://www.dragoninnovation.com/projects/23-hammerhead
<HeMan> larsemil: fast den är så pass billig att det är svårt att räkna ihop att bygga en egen
<larsemil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xpkfD8zb7TU#t=171
<HeMan> larsemil: cool!
<HeMan> larsemil: Adafruit har någon hjälm med gps som talar om hur man ska köra
<larsemil> jag hittar överallt i bjurs
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> folk i större städer förstår inte när jag berättar att när vi var kids lekte vi cykeljakt. då cyklade halva gänget och gömde sig. någonstanns i bjurs. andra gänget letade.
<larsemil> och vi hade inga avgränsningar.
<larsemil> :)
<bamsefar> Hrrm, installerade en centos-maskin precis, den kom upp utan hostname och utan nätconfig. Vad kan det bero på tro?
<bamsefar> delhage, Barre, HeMan: Några idéer?
<HeMan> bamsefar: du har gjort fel så klart!
<HeMan> bamsefar: :)
<bamsefar> Jo
<bamsefar> Det enda jag kan komma på som jag gjort som jag inte brukar var att confa nätkortet i installern.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har inte riktigt kommit på om man ska ha NetworkManager eller inte men ibland kan det ställa till det
<HeMan> gjorde förresten en insats att byta till oVirt på min virtualseringsserver igår
<HeMan> installerade upp en maskin virtuellt och gjorde en v2p för hand
<bamsefar> oVirt?
<HeMan> när jag skulle lägga till ovirt's yum-repo så var det nere...
<HeMan> rhev fast gratis
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Oh well, ska installera en till burk nu, låter bli att confa NIC i installern och ser om det blir rätt då.
<HeMan> baserad på Fedora 19
<HeMan> bamsefar: kör du inte med kickstart och puppet?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Inge kickstart än, nej.
<bamsefar> Kanske ska mecka med det.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Har du några tips på hur man sätter upp det vettigt?
<HeMan> bamsefar: beror på vilken skala du ska lägga dig på
<bamsefar> Ganska liten. :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: då räcker det nog med att lagra en en ks-fil på en webserver
<bamsefar> Man kan väl typ peta på ks=http://foo.bar/foobar.ks i installern typ?
<HeMan> bamsefar: plocka ut den från den maskinen du just installerade och gå genom den
<HeMan> jo
<bamsefar> Jag har ett kluster med typ 12 maskiner, där är det störst vinst med kickstart, iom att de ser likadana ut. Tänkte mig ett enkelt php-script som sätter rätt ks-grejer baserat på hostname typ.
<bamsefar> Det är intressant, för att diskarna går sönder titt som tätt i de där maskinerna. :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: vibrationer?
<bamsefar> Nej, bara mycket diskio.
<HeMan> hur många diskar i varje låda?
<bamsefar> En
<andyland>  Ingen annan som blivit kär i SaltStack?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det var nät-configen som gjorde det.
<marsupapu> Morgon.
<hexabit_m> Någon som har varit på Game on (Tekniska museet)?
<hexabit_m> Tänkte gå dit med lillgrabben på Lördag.
<larsemil> oh. dit hade jag gärna varit
<Peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeej
<Peyam> det e jag farbror Peyam
<Peyam> Vilken smart ide att lägga spotify in i main menu som går direkt till play.spotify,com
<marsupapu> Vilken smart ide!
<Peyam> yeah
<Peyam> ser fett najs ut
<Peyam> mowahah
<marsupapu> Vilken smart ide att använda spotify i wine?
<Peyam> Wine e onödig
<Peyam> smartast är att ha dual boot
<Peyam> men operative system är inget att tänka på. den finns. viktigare är att kunna lösa matte med Simulink
<Peyam> Det finns viktigare saker än Ubuntu och sån där skit
<Peyam> tex jag fått en upgift att simulera en diff ekvation och då vet jag inte om de vill att jag ska lösa det eller stabilisera den
<Peyam> jag fattar inte det. de e fett med sjuka de på reglerteknik avdelningen i min skola
<Peyam> var finns alla iranska brudarna?
<Peyam> var är dem?
<Peyam> vf importerar inte Sverige mer iranier?
<Peyam> vet ni vad det innebär?
<Peyam> det innebär Goooooooooooood mat för ever
<Peyam> ja
 * Barre stavade fel igår
<HeMan> tackar!
<marsupapu> Spotify linux preview funkar väldigt bra!
<HeMan> jo senaste versionen är ok
<HeMan> däremot så funkar det inte om man vill börja lyssna på en radio-station från ett bandnamn direkt
<HeMan> man måste först köra en radio-station innan
<larsemil> HeMan: vad är ditt tips på steg efter scratch?
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo möte den 25/11 kl 20:00 mer info här : http://rre.nu/IRCMote28
<larsemil> snygg url-förkortare där
<Barre> :)
<Barre> larsemil: såg du mina "best practices" för iSCSI?
<larsemil> Barre: nä?
<Barre> jag skrev ihop dem till bamsefar i somras :)
<Barre> larsemil: http://rre.nu/iscsi
<HeMan> larsemil: vet inte riktigt
<larsemil> Barre: ... KUL! Vet du hur sjukt mycket jobb det skulle krävas för att byta? :)
<Barre> hahahah
<marsupapu> Nu har ja kommit tillbaka till Ubuntu. Liten stund advänt jag opensuse men det gick sönder kanske tre gånger  per dagen
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<larsemil> bamsefar: kör du iscsi nu då
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jepp
<bamsefar> Funkar svinbra, barre är bara avundsjuk. Han kör säkert Nordost-kablar för sin FC också.
<bamsefar> Bah, de hade inga fiberkablar.
<HeMan> larsemil: http://cs.lth.se/english/contact/regnell-bjoern/laer-dig-programmera/
<HeMan> larsemil: http://viprogrammerar.se/
<HeMan> larsemil: har du läst http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781593274078.do?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Har du tips på någon bra kickstart-intro?
<ShaneJulius> Jag får nervösa utslag av att se på den där videon, HeMan.
<ShaneJulius> "viprogrammerar"-bloggen.
<ShaneJulius> En massa ungar som skapar en massa saker och är fulla med energi... ryyyyyys.
<HeMan> ShaneJulius: ok
<ShaneJulius> Är du på något sätt associerad med den?
<HeMan> nej
<HeMan> jag tänkte bara ge min barn fullt med energi så dom skapar saker
<HeMan> bamsefar: https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Installation_Guide/ch-kickstart2.html
<bamsefar> HeMan: Tack
<oGG> Barre: ang. iscsi vs nfs. vad larsemil (tydligen) inte vet är att vi (lika mkt hans som min serverhall) kör både och det inte alls är särskilt mycket jobb att byta =)
<HeMan> bamsefar: det sparas en kickstart-fil med de valen du gjorde under installationen som du kan utgå från
<bamsefar> Jepp, vet.
<HeMan> bamsefar: det går använda kickstart även för ubuntu med
<HeMan> bamsefar: men jag tror att preseed är bättre lämpad där
<bamsefar> Ok, jag kör ingen ubuntu, aldrig gjort. :)
<HeMan>  /ignore bamsefar
<HeMan> oops
<bamsefar> HeMan: Äh, inte vara sån nu.
<HeMan> :)
<bamsefar> Hrrm, måste man köra dhcp för att få lattja med ks=http://... alltså?
<HeMan> bamsefar: du pratade tidigare om att något bra hamburgeställe skulle öppna så vi kunde luncha där
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det har öppnat, är helt ok men ganska trångt.
<HeMan> bamsefar: nej det går tom utan nät
<HeMan> bamsefar: eller iofs inte med http://
<bamsefar> Hur ska jag kunna ansluta till min webserver utan nät?
<bamsefar> Jag orkar ju inte bygga custom-media.
<HeMan> bamsefar: du anger ip som argument till kärnan när du bootar mediat
<bamsefar> Ahh, smart. :)
<bamsefar> ip=1.3.3.7/24 typ?
<HeMan> bamsefar: ip=1.3.3.7 netmask=255.255.255.0 gateway=1.3.3.254 dns=1.3.3.1
<bamsefar> Ok
<HeMan> bamsefar: https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Installation_Guide/s1-kickstart2-startinginstall.html
<HeMan> bamsefar: en bra sak är att du kan köra en vnc-server så du remote kan kolla på hur det går
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är VM:ar jag ska installera.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok
<bamsefar> Men det är ju bra sen.
<einand> Meepp
<einand> hej folk
<blurkis> suck... tog hem en plugin till firefox som skulle låta mig aktivera/avaktivera javascript,  men den fungerade inte så bra, och nu när jag tog bort den.. så fungerar inte js alls..  *Grr*
<blurkis> elaka firefox som tagit bort valet att avaktivera js
<bamsefar> Varför vill man inte ha javascript?
<larsemil> för folk kanske har skrivit elaka javascript
<einand> Bra att Fx tagit bort så man kan stänga av JS
<HeMan> hmm, jag kör NoScript på min Fx
<blurkis> einand, varför? finns ju sidor som kapar ff med js. omöjliga att stänga ner utan att döda ff
<HeMan> njahapp, nästa generation infiniband blir nästan uteslutande fiber
<HeMan> kopparkablarna blir mellan 1 och 1.5 m som längst
<HeMan> men å andra sidan så blir det 112 Gbit/s!
<R4v3n> Tjena
<R4v3n> jag har lite bekymmer att mounta min freenas nfs utdelning med udp protokollet och rsize 64k
<R4v3n> dels ger det mig riktigålig prestanda över UDP protokollet
<HeMan> varför vill du köra udp?
<R4v3n> ptja, jag bara bekräftar att fallet är så
<R4v3n> och jag antar att UDP är ett bättre val att mounta sin nfs utdelning på om man enbart ska nyttja det till att strömma videos in i sitt LAN till t.ex en RPI
<R4v3n> raspbery pi
<ShaneJulius> Rassp-bärry.
<blurkis> vad är grejen  med rpi? mini mini dator?
<HeMan> om du bara vill strömma media är nog rtsp ett bättre protokoll än nfs
<HeMan> blurkis: jag har satt fast min rpi på baksidan av tv'n och tar ström till den från en usb-port på tv'n
<R4v3n> HeMan: Ja jag kör samma sak med strömbiten
<HeMan> blurkis: och allt går styra via tv-fjärren via cec
<R4v3n> HeMan: men du.. jag har en Freenas i skrubben hemma
<R4v3n> antar att du kör Raspbmc på den precis som jag.
<HeMan> R4v3n: jo, men utan freenas
<R4v3n> HeMan: mmh du kanske ahr ngn annan nas lösning
<R4v3n> CIFS och en ubbe typ
<HeMan> R4v3n: kör en virtuell linux-instans med ext4
<HeMan> R4v3n: och cifs
<einand> blurkis: ff?
<einand> HeMan: du vet väl att det finns en ny hdmi standard som tar ström från hdmi porten ;)
<HeMan> einand: jo men varken min tv eller min rpi har den
<R4v3n> HeMan: ok ja så kan man också göra.
<R4v3n> Men frågan är hur jag löser mitt issue fine TCP protokollet funkar de ger mig som max 11.6 mb/s
<R4v3n> i rsize 32K
<R4v3n> och min Freenas burk har ett giga kort (TP-Link)
<R4v3n> MTU satt på 1500
<bamsefar> R4v3n: Hur snabb länk har du?
<R4v3n> Från den kommunicerar den mot en Layer 2 swirre
<larsemil> kommer du upp i mer med rpi menar du?
<HeMan> R4v3n: det är väl 11.5 MB/s?
<R4v3n> giga den också
<HeMan> R4v3n: eller var det 11.5 Mb/?
<R4v3n> ursäkta om jag floodar kanalen nu, men se och jämför
<HeMan> R4v3n: fast du kan ju inte ha så dåligt som 11.5 mb/s?
<larsemil> pastebin!
<R4v3n> eller jag kör via pastebin.. en sek
<larsemil> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<Coffe> !Whine larsemil
<ubot2> Factoid 'Whine larsemil' not found
<Coffe> attans :P
<HeMan> !heman
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<HeMan> :)
 * larsemil slaps coffe around with a large ... large... coffe.
<bamsefar> Ojdå
<R4v3n> http://pastebin.com/nFKWBwyK
<R4v3n> där har ni
<R4v3n> vill ni ha källa till skriptet också kan jag skicka den med
<R4v3n> men ja, de är stor skillnad på UDP och TCP
<Coffe> R4v3n:  jag maxar 1,5Mb/s till min rpi
<R4v3n> och async och icke async
<R4v3n> Coffe: på TCP eller UDP ?
<R4v3n> på UDP får jag max 2mb/s
<R4v3n> de här är en htpc dator förövrigt
<R4v3n> ubbe 12.04
<bamsefar> R4v3n: Vad får du för resultat med iperf då?
<HeMan> R4v3n: på mint@htpc1 bottnar du ju 100 Mbit/s
<Coffe> R4v3n: antar det är tcp .. samba , men flaskhalsen är mer rpi->usbdisk
<R4v3n> HeMan: jag har bara 100mbit NIC
<R4v3n> på den maskinen htpc1 dvs
<R4v3n> samma på Rpi
<R4v3n> medans allt annat mellan är giga
<HeMan> R4v3n: ja, du får ju 11.5 MB/s, det är ju ungefär 100 Mb/s
<R4v3n> HeMan: precis MEN.. på TCP bara
<R4v3n> Ej på UDP
<R4v3n> HeMan: om du noterar också
<HeMan> R4v3n: udp brukar ge dålig prestanda på nfs
<R4v3n> så på UDP testerna
<R4v3n> så vägrar den ge 64K Rsize
<R4v3n> vad kan de bero på måtro?
<R4v3n> /media/nfs mounted @ rsize (32K), requested rsize (64K)
<R4v3n> 114918832 bytes (115 MB) copied, 2627,22 s, 43,7 kB/s
<R4v3n> rsize 32K men den requestar 64K ?
<R4v3n> HeMan: om UDP brukar ge dåligt tryck på nfs, kan man göra något åt det?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hrrm, när jag kör min kickstart-installation så frågar den om jag vill wipa datat på disken, vet du hur man blir av med det?
<HeMan> R4v3n: köra tcp?
<R4v3n> kan man tweaka på ngt vänster antar att de är på Freenas jag måste göra det
<HeMan> bamsefar: clearpart --all
<HeMan> R4v3n: varför vill du köra udp när det ger så dålig prestanda?
<bamsefar> HeMan: UDP är elajt!
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo men inte till nfs
<HeMan> bamsefar: då är det RDMA som är elajt! :-P
<R4v3n> HeMan: fördel med UDP är ju att det är en statisk ström
<R4v3n> och vad jag fattat de som om jag ska strömma film så kan de ju va bra att ha ngt statiskt.
<HeMan> R4v3n: men det ger ju så dålig prestanda
<HeMan> R4v3n: om du inte kör nfs kan det vara en idé att köra udp
<HeMan> R4v3n: kör du nfs är det ingen idé att köra udp
<R4v3n> HeMan: ok, om vi tittar på CIFS då
<R4v3n> vad anser du krävs för att strömma 1080p över CIFS?
<R4v3n> och sammtidigt få såpass bra prestanda som det bara går
<R4v3n> nfs är ju snabbare än CIFS det kan vi båda skriva under här och nu.
<HeMan> R4v3n: beror på kvaliteten på 1080p-filmen
<Coffe> R4v3n:  det beror helt på
<HeMan> R4v3n: men ca 20-30 MBit/s borde räcka för 1080p
<R4v3n> HeMan: så baserat på min pastebin så ska det funka om jag mountar mitt NFS share då över TCP med växeln async och tcp ?
<R4v3n> i min fstab
<HeMan> R4v3n: jo
<HeMan> R4v3n: fast async gör bara skillnad vid skrivning
<R4v3n> ska prova utan async och tcp och jämföra en sek
<R4v3n> HeMan: bra växlar ro,cto,noatime,intr,nfsvers=3
<R4v3n> ?
<HeMan> R4v3n: jo
<HeMan> R4v3n: och kanske nolock
<R4v3n> ngt man kan trycka på där ?
<R4v3n> vissa kör "auto" vad menas me de ?
<R4v3n> auto rsize/wsize ?
<blurkis> hmm, är det bara mina datorer som vid varje login i gnome eller kde  jämt får ett meddelande typ: system program problem detected?
<R4v3n> larsemil: vet du nå bra NFS växlar sett till prestanda måtro?
<R4v3n> vissa kör "auto" vissa kör "soft" vissa kör async och dess motsvarighet
<R4v3n> HeMan: här är konsekvensen av TCP + NFS
<R4v3n> HeMan: The disadvantage of using TCP is that it is not a stateless protocol like UDP. If your server crashes in the middle of a packet transmission, the client will hang and any shares will need to be unmounted and remounted.
<HeMan> R4v3n: fast det det ska nfs hantera
<R4v3n> dvs om min rpi's xbmc skulle hänga sig när jag kollar film och myser med lite popcorn
<R4v3n> så räcker det inte med att starta om xbmc bara
<HeMan> har du rpin som nfs-server?
<R4v3n> utan då måste jag mounta om hela skiten också.
<R4v3n> HeMan: nej Raspbmc bara
<R4v3n> den ska va en dum mediaspelare that's it
<bamsefar> Läs det där en gång till då.
<HeMan> R4v3n: "...If your server crashes..."
<R4v3n> och leta film på NAS'et över NFS (ip 1.6)
<R4v3n> ah
<R4v3n> ber om ursäkt att jag läste dåligt.
<R4v3n> läser här nämligen http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/performance.html
<HeMan> R4v3n: jag lagrar var jag är i filmen på en mysql-server
<HeMan> R4v3n: då kan man byta klient och fortsätta där man var
<R4v3n> HeMan: ok ?
<R4v3n> kör du din CIFS share och Mysql på samma maskin lr
<HeMan> R4v3n: http://www.howtogeek.com/75535/how-to-sync-your-media-across-your-entire-house-with-xbmc/
<HeMan> R4v3n: jo, men det behöver man inte
<R4v3n> HeMan: såg du min link
<R4v3n> Syncrounus vs Asyncrounus behaiviour in NFS
<HeMan> R4v3n: jo
<R4v3n> HeMan: kör testet på TCP Nu med följande växlar.
<R4v3n> fattas det något ur följande?   nolock,ro,cto,noatime,intr,nfsvers=3
<HeMan> R4v3n: den är dock rätt gammal, uppdaterades senast 2002-08-25
<R4v3n> (vill prova utan async)
<R4v3n> larsemil: bamsefar bad ni om Iperf -s och iperf -c åt båda hållen ?
<R4v3n> 94.2 Mbits/sec
<R4v3n> iperf -c 192.168.1.6 från HTPC
<HeMan> R4v3n: men var det htpc'n eller rpin som det var problem att spela upp film på?
<R4v3n> rpi framförallt
<R4v3n> det är där jag uppmärksammat det.
<R4v3n> stuttering på 1080p film
<R4v3n> överclockad i raspbmc till "super"
<R4v3n> super profile.
<R4v3n> htpcn har också samma men den har dock dåligt g-kort vet inte om de är relaterat till de
<HeMan> hur väl fungerar accelereringen i raspbmc?
<HeMan> grafikaccelereringen that is
<HeMan> tycker det låter mer som ett uppspelningsproblem än ett nätverksproblem
<R4v3n> HeMan: http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/public/psi/manualsResults?sp4ts.oid=4065899&ac.admitted=1384991467144.876444892.199480143
<R4v3n> http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/public/psi/manualsResults?sp4ts.oid=4065899&ac.admitted=1384991467144.876444892.199480143
<R4v3n> HeMan: där är länk till datorn jag nyttjar som HTPC
<R4v3n> HeMan: det funkar bra tills att det randomly kommer en scen som är lite "tung"
<R4v3n> och vips så fastnar filmen och XBMC "buffrar" i högra hörnet.. i 10-30 sek
<R4v3n> och sen spelar den vidare
<R4v3n> och de händer bara på 720p/1080p
<R4v3n> inte på vanliga dvdrip eller ful xvid
<HeMan> R4v3n: logga in på rpin och kolla vad tex iptraf säger när det händer
<R4v3n> HeMan: mm ska göra't
<R4v3n> måste få bukt på de här alltså
<R4v3n> då jag är en stor film fantast
<R4v3n> shit vilken skillnad de var mellan async och inte async över TCP...
<HeMan> R4v3n: prova även med tex openelec på rpin
<R4v3n> !pastebin
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<R4v3n> HeMan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453531/
<R4v3n> stor skillnad med Async på och inte
<R4v3n> samt nolock på den sistnämnda
<bamsefar> HeMan: Den promptar fortfarande. :(
<HeMan> bamsefar: måtta med handryggen mot den och skrik "SKÄRP DIG"
<bamsefar> Jag gjorde det första gången
<HeMan> bamsefar: ajdå
<HeMan> bamsefar: då har du bränt dina chanser
<bamsefar> Det är en varning om att det inte finns några partitioner eller filsystem på disken, så frågar den om jag vill wipa eller ej.
<HeMan> bamsefar: det ska gå få den att wipea diskarna
<HeMan> R4v3n: det där är ju nästan 100 Mbit/s och HD-filmer brukar sällan vara över 30 Mbit/s så det borde räcka
<R4v3n> HeMan: ja men du ser skillnaden på att köra med async och inte async
<R4v3n> jag tror inte de har bara med write speed o göra
<bamsefar> HeMan: --initlabel kanske?
<HeMan> R4v3n: tror det är nolock som gör skillnaden
<bamsefar> Det stog till och med där. :)
<HeMan> R4v3n: men oavsett, du har tillräckligt med nätprestanda
<einand> vad snackar ni om?
<HeMan> R4v3n: du bottnar 100 Mbit/s, problemet ligger inte där
<R4v3n> HeMan: ok ska prova hemma sen
<R4v3n> mounta över TCP utan nolock med async och en rsize som är 64K
<R4v3n> (enl skriptet de som gett mig bäst hitills 11.6 MB/s)
<R4v3n> in i fstab me skiten
<bamsefar> R4v3n: Ja, det är 100Mbps
<R4v3n> o sen browsa upp den i xbmc
<HeMan> einand: jag och bamsefar pratar om kickstart och jag och R4v3n pratar om nfs-prestanda
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag tänkte att detta skulle spara mig tid, jag har installerat om samma maskin fem gånger nu. ;)
<bamsefar> Jag vet inte om det sparar tid. ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: men det sparar tid nästa gång!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag hoppas det.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Projektet involverar 20 virtuella maskiner så.
<R4v3n> HeMan: följer jag denna riktlinje också enl Freenas så ska jag inte ha mer än "2 st servers" http://doc.freenas.org/index.php/NFS
<R4v3n> run sysctl -n kern.smp.cpus from Shell to determine the number; do not exceed the number listed in the output of that command
<R4v3n> det ger mig bara 2
<R4v3n> default är mellan 4-6
<R4v3n> "Number of servers" till NFS
<HeMan> R4v3n: det är nog om du har flera klienter
<R4v3n> ah de är lungt
<R4v3n> kmr bara va 1 i taget ändå typ så
<HeMan> R4v3n: på linux-servrar brukar jag dra upp antalet nfs-trådar från 8 till 1024 eller nått sånt
<R4v3n> så de ska inte spela ngn roll enl deras riktlinje om jag kör 2 eller 4 ?
<HeMan> R4v3n: men då brukar det vara typ 400-500 klienter också
<R4v3n> (4 va default)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vafan, initlabel funkade inte heller.
<HeMan> bamsefar: där fick du för att du redan skrikit "SKÄRP DIG"!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ja, men vet du vilken ruta jag menar?
<HeMan> bamsefar: du måste ju spara kraftuttrycken till det verkligen behövs
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo jag tror det
<bamsefar> Mmm
<bamsefar> Jag brukar vifta med armarna och härma en italienare när det är riktigt jobbigt.
<HeMan> bamsefar: dubbelkolla stavning odyl på clearpart i kickstartfilen
<bamsefar> clearpart --initlabel --drives=vda
<HeMan> och den dyker upp som vda?
<bamsefar> Japp
<HeMan> så den inte får för sig att bli vdb eller nått annat just under installationen
<bamsefar> fdisk -l i installern säger vda
<einand> Jag börjar känna mig lycklig. Även om jag måste jobba med en windows dator. Så har jag lyckats tigga till mig 3 linux maskiner :)
<coobra> :D
<coobra> windows är bra
<coobra> skapar jobb :p
<QTmaxjezy> här sitter ni och pratar windows och jag har tittat på rasist propaganda
<QTmaxjezy> pro-vit propaganda
<coobra> hjuh
<coobra> vah ?
<coobra> men åter till en diskution igår :D
<coobra> offtotopic är fan en idee
<coobra> då sklipper man bl "åhh någon skriver något"
<coobra> :p
<QTmaxjezy> ja, men argumenten för att det inte är en bra ide finns inte
<QTmaxjezy> men de vinner iaf.
<coobra> nja mer att skrivs det massa skit här... tröttnar man på å kolla om det någon som behöver hjälp...
<coobra> dock finns ju allt på internet igentligen
<QTmaxjezy> igår var det en kille som behövde hjälp här tex, han blev "hjälpt" av mig.
<QTmaxjezy> stackarn.
<coobra> bytte han till windows ?
<QTmaxjezy> nepp, jag kom faktiskt inte med det förslaget
<QTmaxjezy> har man inte försökt och bråkat lite med linux så ger jag det sällan
<QTmaxjezy> bara till dem som mår dåligt av linux, men endå av någon anledning vill ha det
<coobra> vad skulle han göra då :D
<QTmaxjezy> sluta uppdatera kernels och gå tillbaka till den som fungerade senast.
<QTmaxjezy> dvs, samma som på liveskivan.
<QTmaxjezy> easy fix, men han fick ingen pro hjälp
<coobra> jag har så gammal hårdvara så det funkar asbra :D
<QTmaxjezy> det är lite "bjääää" att de som behöver hjälp inte får det av de som är kunniga oftast
<QTmaxjezy> de kunniga sitter och diskuterar sinsemellan
<QTmaxjezy> så får jag, windows 8 killen ställa upp
<QTmaxjezy> PM:ar bakom kulisserna
<QTmaxjezy> i hemliga "secret societys" chatrooms
<coobra> omg
<QTmaxjezy> :)
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy: det var jag som hade problem med wifi på en laptop.  fungerade bara med kerneln från skivan.   fungerar perfekt nu. men för enkelhets skull la jag in kde åt min vån på datorn.. kändes enklare och smidigare för hans del.
<QTmaxjezy> nä, jag blev lite förvånad över att så lång tid fortlöpte men ingen kom till räddning
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, jo, jag ville inte outa någon bara.
<coobra> :D
<QTmaxjezy> jag brukar lösa de svarslösas problem genom att googla, samtidigt framstår jag som mindre noobig.
<coobra> annars tycker jag att man ska få fråga vad man vill
<coobra> finns inte dumma frågor bara dåliga svar
<blurkis> btw så har jag kört linux sedan slackware 3.5(?). men blivit väldigt bekväm på sista tiden.. men det är mitt default os sedan väldigt många år tillbaks.
<QTmaxjezy> nu tar jag inte åt mig någon cred för det igår, det var mer ett bollande i hopp om att någon geek skulle träda in som räddande ängeln
<QTmaxjezy> jag har kört linux sedan kanske 99-00 ganska seriöst
<blurkis> som jag då..  i de intervallen
<QTmaxjezy> det var stabilare med hårdvaran då tycker jag.
<QTmaxjezy> personligen bara.
<QTmaxjezy> mot min hårdvara som jag ägde då, den ligger på tippen idag,.
<blurkis> men jag har alltid valt hårdvara efter vad som stöds så jag har inte behövt strula med hårdvara..  men i vilket fall surt att de vet om att den uppdaterade kerneln inte fungerar med exempelvis det wifikortet, och inte fixar det.. :(
<QTmaxjezy> ja, det är mycket krut på fel saker
<QTmaxjezy> windows och mac osv, de kan fokusera på fel lättare
<blurkis> fel=unitym haha
<QTmaxjezy> eftersom cash betalar
<blurkis> unity
<QTmaxjezy> jag har nog aldrig blivit blind och fatta hat mot någon av guruna inom it världen pga OS funktionalitet
<QTmaxjezy> det har gett mig friheten att välja mellan stabilast (right now) utgåva
<ShaneJulius> Herregud vad du skriver som en kratta.
<QTmaxjezy> ibland är det windows, ibland linux
<QTmaxjezy> ShaneJulius, tack :)
<QTmaxjezy> hoppas det var mej han menade bara
<QTmaxjezy> nu känner jag mig lite dum som tog ut segern i förskott
<blurkis> jag är också rätt ödmjuk. hade en macbook ngt år innan den la av. men jag föredrar linux.
<QTmaxjezy> alla är bra på många olika vis
<QTmaxjezy> linux är ju väldigt generöst, det säger ungefär "här, ta detta och bli kreativ och ha skoj"
<QTmaxjezy> windows är mer som en bil med garanti man inte ska trimma, för då försvinner garantin
<QTmaxjezy> samtidigt som windows hjälper människor i fattiga länder till utbildning och mat på bordet
<QTmaxjezy> mac har jag inget godt att säga om, men det är pga personlig beef med deras företagspolicy
<blurkis> Jag upplever det som att ska man använda windows som default os med allt vad det innebär (surfa porr, ta hem filmer och annat från piratbukten,) så krävs virusprogram och dylikt.  Trots det sitter man inte så säkert.  det är trist.
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, nya windows har ju dock defender
<QTmaxjezy> jag har gjort det mesta av det du nämnde
<QTmaxjezy> och testat mot infektioner och virus
<QTmaxjezy> jag är helt ren.
<QTmaxjezy> kanske jag använder betrodda sidor mer än gemenene piratebay:are och porrsurfare
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy:  Jag har inte provat 8an. Jag är en ensam stackars industriarbetare med hus och två bilar.   Det finns inte utrymme för att köpa dator jämt och ständigt för mig. :)
<QTmaxjezy> utan 3:e part
<QTmaxjezy> jag använder gratisversionen
<QTmaxjezy> den som microsoft tillhandahåller gratis
<QTmaxjezy> inte den som är crackad.
<QTmaxjezy> förstår ärligt talat inte varför man laddar ner en mindre säker "hackad" utgåva när det finns gratis att ladda ner från microsofts servers.
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy:  det är kanske inte helt rättvist att beklaga windows över möjligheten att få trojaner och dylikt via porrsurf och piratbukten, men samtidigt.. konceptet med linux är ju att man i princip aldrig behöver fundera över piratbuken annat än för filmer, vilket skapar mer trygghet.
<QTmaxjezy> som dessutom tål uppdateringar osv.
<QTmaxjezy> linux har ju virusfiler i systemet lika mycket som windows
<QTmaxjezy> bara att linux inte "insjuknar" lika lätt.
<QTmaxjezy> det är lite som att gå med hiv och idka samlag med massa människor bara för att hiv inte biter på ens egna imunförsvar.
<QTmaxjezy> windowsfolket testar sina datorer mer regelbundet.
<QTmaxjezy> rfsu och smittskyddslagen förespråkar nog windows
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy: både ja och nej, jag känner ingen bekant som fått virus i sitt linuxsystem. Och just det att genomsnittsanvändaren av linux nog oftast använder fri programvara från distrubutionen så minskar ju risken för problem,
<QTmaxjezy> laddar du ner samma fil som jag i linux så har ju du samma virus
<QTmaxjezy> bara att viruset inte kan attackera din "dna kod"
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy:  och det är ju det som är det relevanta. Det biter inte.
<QTmaxjezy> fast du blir smittbärare
<QTmaxjezy> lika viktigt med anti virus i linux som windows
<QTmaxjezy> om man tänker ur ett icke egoistiskt perspektiv
<QTmaxjezy> annars är det bara tuta och köra
<QTmaxjezy> jag vill gärna veta att filerna jag skickar till min mor inte förstör hennes dator
<QTmaxjezy> hur många här inne skyddar sig själv?
<blurkis> snackade btw med netflix support på chat i morse.  De sa att de jobbar på en lösning med html5. skulle sitta fint,
<R4v3n> QTmaxjezy: scannar du dina *Nix burkar med Clamwin eller?
<R4v3n> rkhunter samt Clamwin
<QTmaxjezy> R4v3n, jag har inga nix burkar men jag brukar köra tester på alla mina backups
<QTmaxjezy> i windows
<QTmaxjezy> även från backups från linux
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, najs med netflix
<QTmaxjezy> trailerparkboys finns väl där?
<bamsefar> HeMan: zerombr var tricket.
<QTmaxjezy> eller skiljer sig netflix land till land?
<bamsefar> QTmaxjezy: Det gör det.
<QTmaxjezy> finns trailerpark boys i svenska netflix då?
<kondah> ÄR det någon vänlig själ som vill hjälpa mig med ett mysko ubuntu problem? (Är ingen erfaren linux användare)
<QTmaxjezy> kondah, ställ din fråga/problem så får vi se hur stor viljan blir.
<kondah> Min server vill inte ta emot ändringarnar jag gör på min nic. (static från dhcp etc) Och varje gång jag startar om nicen så tappar den def gw. Det är en virtuell maskin på en ESXi server
 * QTmaxjezy springer iväg och steker köttbullar och kokar makaronis
<kondah> Är alltid tvungen att lägga till def gw manuellt och då funkar det
<R4v3n> kondah: dels måste du ändra i /etc/network/interfaces
<R4v3n> på din ubbe vm
<kondah> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.30 gateway 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.1.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<R4v3n> kondah: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-add-static-routing/
<kondah> har ändrat till det i /etc/network/interfaces
<kondah> Men den får ändå inte .30 utan .104
<R4v3n> lägg på följande
<R4v3n> up route add default gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0
<R4v3n> lägg på den raden i slutet av din fil
<R4v3n> verifiera med netstat -rn
<R4v3n> eller ip route show
<kondah> La till "up route add default gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0" i /etc/network/interfaces och startade om nicen men fortfarande ingen GW
<kondah> Så efter omstart nu så försvann min gw
<kondah> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<R4v3n> kondah: ser din fil ut såhär ? http://www.fir3net.com/Debian-/-Ubuntu/add-a-default-gateway.html
<R4v3n> enl exemplet där.
<R4v3n> : Remember to add it (to survive a reboot) to your '/etc/network/interfaces'.
<R4v3n> Add the following entry to required interface within the interface file - gateway [ip address]
<kondah> # The primary network interfaceauto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.104 gateway 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.1.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<kondah> R4v3n: ja
<kondah> R4v3n: http://pastebin.com/CKB2yNsN
<kondah> Exakt så ser det ut
<R4v3n> : Remember to add it (to survive a reboot) to your '/etc/network/interfaces'.
<kondah> Det är det som står i den filen
<R4v3n> strunta i route add net sista raden där
<kondah> Tog bort den nu
<kondah> skrev den som ett kommando bara. Tänkte lite fel
<R4v3n> antar att du kört route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<R4v3n> och sen startar om nics med /etc/init.d/networking/restart
<kondah> nej startar om nic med ifconfig eth0 down/up
<R4v3n> eller kör du ifdown eth0 / ifup eth0
<R4v3n> ok ok
<R4v3n> kör en restart på networking före du tar upp o ner interfacet..
<R4v3n> verifiera efter restart på networking med netstat -rn
<kondah> Hur gör jag det?
<R4v3n> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<R4v3n> sudo service networking restart
<R4v3n> netstat -rn
<kondah> stop: Unknown instance: networking stop/waiting
<kondah> Det händer när jag kör restart
<R4v3n> ok kör en likadan men start i slutet
<R4v3n> kör du som root ?
<kondah> då stod det bara networking stop/waiting
<R4v3n> ok kör som root ist,
<R4v3n> sudo su
<R4v3n> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<R4v3n> är det 12.04 du kör ?
<kondah> aa
<kondah> Nu körde jag som root
<kondah> och då kom detta upp
<kondah>  * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          RTNETLINK answers: No such process ssh stop/waiting ssh start/running, process 16638
<R4v3n> hur många interfaces har du på din VM ?
<R4v3n> eth0 eth1 eth2 ?
<kondah> endast 1
<kondah> eth0
<R4v3n> ok reconfiguring network interfaces verkar dock bra
<R4v3n> netstat -rn vad säger han då
<kondah> nu har den en gw
<R4v3n> du bör se ngt i stil med "Destination 0.0.0.0 gateway 192.168.1.1
<kondah> Japp
<R4v3n> enklare vy får du genom ip route show
<R4v3n> default via 192.168.1.1 ska han säga
<kondah> ska testa byta ip adress nu då och se om han tar det
<kondah> aa jag fick def gw efter restart
<R4v3n> bra
<R4v3n> mkt bra.
<kondah> Nu tog den den nya adressen också! Måste varit för att jag inte körde som root? trodde sudo var att man fick root previliges för kommandot?
<R4v3n> sudo är förkortning för "super user do"
<R4v3n> sudo
<R4v3n> så jo, admin privilegier får man
<R4v3n> tror snarare att du inte startade om tjänsten
<R4v3n> som i sin tur inte skrev in din def gw i routing tabellen.
<R4v3n> när du bara körde ifdown och ifup
<R4v3n> ;)
<kondah> Ahaa!
<kondah> Så init.d saker var helt tjänsten medans up/down är bara nicen?
<R4v3n> Så, kan man be dig hämta en pizza hit (getting hungry at work) :(
<R4v3n> japp
<kondah> Haha vart bor du? Kommer ditt!
<kondah> Får tacka så jätte mycket anyhow! :D
<R4v3n> Jobbar i Bromma late night working.. *suck* :(
<R4v3n> vill va hemma o knacka vidare på min Freenas och NFS issue över UDP protokollet
<kondah> och nu måste jag köra telnet till min router (eftersom att öppna portar vid gränssnittet aldrig funkar....)
<molgrum> larmljudet låter inte i unity för mig, däremot i gnome shell låter det. har kollat ljudinställningarna och det är samma app i båda så jag fattar inte varför det blir såhär :(
<frippe_> Någon som vill besvara en fråga, hur ändrar jag så att ett vanligt konto inte har tillgång till root?
<andol> frippe_: Kan beror på, men gissningsvis handlar det om att ta bort användaren ur gruppen admin och/eller sudo
<frippe_> andol: Känner du för att dela med dig hur man utför detta?
<andol> frippe_: Hur bekväm känner du dig med att köra kommandon i terminalen? Råkar vara mest den sortens koll jag har.
<frippe_> Jag kör endast cli
<frippe_> det är en ubuntu server
<frippe_> andol:
<andol> Jomendåså
<andol> Till en börja med kan vi kolla vilka gruppen användare i fråga är medlem i.
<andol> $ groups användarnamn
<frippe_> Kan förklara så allt blir rätt, jag har en vän som vill labba i min miljö. Vill att han ska kunna installera saker tex men inte att han ska kunna ändra i viktiga saker. jätte flummigt förklarat
<frippe_> andol: adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<andol> Rätt icke-trivialt att ge personen rätt att installera program utan att samtidigt ha rätt att göra vadsom. Såtillvida det inte handlar om att personen kompilera program i sin egen hemkatalog eller så.
<andol> Torde vara sudo-gruppen här, även om du förstås kan dubbelkolla genom att lista /etc/sudoers, samt eventuella filer i /etc/sudoers.d/
<andol> Hursom så kan du plocka bort användaren från gruppen sudo genom följande kommando
<andol> sudo deluser användarnamn sudo
<frippe_> För genom när han skriver sudo och sedan pass så kan han bara skriva sudo su och bli rott
<frippe_> root*
<frippe_> det är det jag vill undvika
<frippe_> andol:
<frippe_> men om jag tar bort han från gruppen sudo så kommer han inte kunna installera något? Off topic också, om jag inte vill att han ska kunna telneta (tex min router) är det möjligt att neka?
<andol> Du kan begränsa sudo till att enbart få göra vissa specifika kommandon, men vetisjutton hur görbart det är att vara tillräckligt flexibelt för att din vän ska kunna labba, utan att i praktiken indirekt ge full root.
<frippe_> Så att han är låst endast till ubuntun. Annars kan personen ha tillgång till min ESXi host och råka pilla med något där
<andol> Den blockering kan du väl lägga i routern och/eller på esxin?
<frippe_> SSH är nekat men kan köra telnet in på den
<andol> Krävs väl fortfarande någon form utav autensering?
<frippe_> Nej nu verkar den blocka!
<frippe_> i routern vet jag inte hur jag skulle kunna sätta blockering på ssh/telnet?
<frippe_> break cd chdir continue eval exec exit export false hash         help local pwd read readonly return set shift source times trap         true type ulimit umask unset wait
<frippe_> Detta är det enda kommandon jag kan köra på routern
<Barre> oGG: det ante mig nästan =)
<molgrum> nån som har en idé?
<morten77> idé om vad?
<molgrum> larmljudet låter inte i unity för mig, däremot i gnome shell låter det. har kollat ljudinställningarna och det är samma app i båda så jag fattar inte varför det blir såhär :(
<morten77> aha ja jag använder inte unity så jag har ingen aning
 * morten77 tipsar om Mate istället :-)
<morten77> men det skrivs inte nått i nån logfil nånstanns, eller om den skriver nått om du startat appen från kommandoraden istället?
<molgrum> vet inte riktigt vilken loggfil jag ska titta i och jag vet inte vad appen heter
<molgrum> aha, gnome-control-center
<R4v3n> molgrum: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<R4v3n> kanske ngt för dig.
<molgrum> ska testa det, tack
<morten77> nåt som vore underbart är om det i samtliga programs "Om..." info alltid stod programmets namn, alltså vad man skriver för att starta det
<molgrum> gjorde steg 1 men det funkade inte
<morten77> på så sätt hade 'Om' haft nån funktion liksom, gärna webadressen till programmet också :)
<molgrum> och ljudjusteringen ger inget felmeddelande i kommandoraden
<molgrum> testade på/av
<larsemil> alltså det här är så skoj att jag inte kan gå och lägga mig
<Philip5> larsemil: vad pysslar du med då?
<Philip5> larsemil: själv så ska jag nog gå och lägga mig snart så jag får gå upp och åka på fotomässan i sthlm :P
 * HakanS låter Amarok skanna alla låtar på routerns hårddisk
<larsemil> Philip5: ardunio!
<Philip5> larsemil: har du skaffat minihårdvara? är det lite samma grej som att bygga flaskskepp fast i modern version?
<andol> Philip5: Gillar liknelsen!
<Philip5> :)
<larsemil> Philip5: som lego!
<Philip5> larsemil: jag körde precis en git pull på kdeconnect och byggde en update :)
<Philip5> bra grejer
<larsemil> visst är det grym programvara!
<Philip5> japp, det verkar jobbats lite mer i batteri-rapporteringsfunktionerna i den nyaste koden
<Philip5> ser mobilens batteristatus bättre
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-22
<blurkis> umorning
<madbear> möra
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> god morgon
<madbear> nuff with the mornings, wzup dwags?!
<Linda^> hai madbear
<madbear> Linda^: hej!!
<madbear> vad görs då
<Linda^> madbear: Vaknade nyss, så inte mycket.
<Linda^> Själv?
<madbear> jag känner inte igen din dygnsrytm, är det verkligen du?
<madbear> jag sitter på jobbet i min ensamhet, precis som jag vill ha det
<Linda^> madbear: Alltså, jag har varit ledig en vecka.
<madbear> mm ja jag har typ var sjuk hela veckan
<madbear> det e inte lika roligt :(
<Linda^> :(
<madbear> aja nog om detta
<madbear> Linda^: bor du kvar alltså?
<madbear> det va så va, dårå
<Linda^> madbear: Om jag bor kvar? Ja det gör jag, väl? Eller?
<madbear> jaow k
<Linda^> Var då?
<madbear> 08 va
<Linda^> Aha jo
<Linda^> Klart jag gör :)
<larsemil> morrn
<ispookan> God morgon.
<Linda^> Älskar när folk joinar och drar efter några minuter :)
<coobra> :/
<larsemil> Barre: https://www.dropbox.com/s/unnr8dhhytnr7r7/barre.png
<Barre> åfan larsemil, vars hittade du den?
<ShaneJulius> L-l-Linda? En t-t-t-tjej? Jag b-b-blir så n-n-nervös... :$
<andol> ShaneJulius: originellt
<ShaneJulius> :/
<ShaneJulius> Kan någon hjälpa mig att finna "Fem myror är fler än fyra elefanter"-skivan som digital kopia? Den jag har (från TPB) är trasig på så sätt att en viss låt huggs av i mitten på ett irriterande vis.
<ShaneJulius> Det går inte att klippa ihop den, för det liksom "hoppar".
<Barre> ShaneJulius: här har du den http://rre.nu/rcv90
<ShaneJulius> Oroväckande URL...
<ShaneJulius> Mjaha, ja...
<ShaneJulius> Det där är ju DVD:er för episoderna.
<ShaneJulius> Jag pratar om ljudskivan.
<Barre> ahh.. sorry
<Barre> här då http://rre.nu/dFwP2
<ShaneJulius> Ja, den stämmer...
<ShaneJulius> Fast verkar vara fysisk.
<ShaneJulius> Ska man verkligen behöva köpa den för pengar och vänta på frakt? :/
<ShaneJulius> Fast den där sången är oerhört bra.
<ShaneJulius> Blir gråtfärdig av nostalgi. ;(
<sakjur> ShaneJulius: Slå upp Wheaton's Law.
<QTmaxjezy> godmorgon!
<larsemil> Barre: jag skrev det i ett mail
<Barre> åhh.. det var snällt det larsemil =)
 * andol misslyckas fatalt med att klicka på länkarna i bilden
<larsemil> ni får gå med i daladevelop om ni vill ha mailen. :) 100kr / år
<einand> larsemil: vad får man för förmåner?
<Barre> einand: man får mail, det borde väl räcka? :)
<einand> Vad står det i det mailet då?
<Barre> det vet jag inte
<larsemil> einand: i princip inga.
<ShaneJulius> sakjur: ?
<larsemil> einand: jag skulle säga att att medlemskap mer är att se som ett stöd. stödet går till aktiviteter.
<sakjur> ShaneJulius: Nej, jag tyckte det var lite fånigt av dig att poängtera att du kommit fram till att Linda^ troligen är en tjej/kvinna. Det är så dumt att råka skrämma bort schyssta personer för att man kommenterar något som är tämligen irrelevant.
<Barre> larsemil: got a working prototype =) https://apps.rre.nu/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=dde3565a02fbcf720a42725af07540b7
<larsemil> oj vad seg!
<larsemil> fortfarande inte laddat...
<larsemil> är det en bjässe till fil? laddar inte
<Barre> meh... 1.6MB
<larsemil> står bara "väntar på apps.rre.nu"
<larsemil> Barre: i firefox funkade det bra
<larsemil> snyggt där
<larsemil> hur mäter du watten?
<larsemil> +1 för den grymma väskan. :)
<Barre> räknar pulserna från S0 dioden på strömmätaren i elskåpet
<larsemil> med vad?
<Barre> en LDR (fotocell)
<larsemil> och du menar att ju snabbare den blinkar desto mer drar den? hur konverterar man blink till watt?
<Barre> jag räknar ut tiden mellan blinkningarna och på elmätaren står det hur många blinkningar som motsvarar en kWh, simple math ;)
<larsemil> se där.
<Barre> min elmätare är 1000 impulser per kWh
<larsemil> blir du inte orolig när den drar flera tusen watt där? :)
<Barre> men... jag har ju bara testat med en ficklampa än så länge =)
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> jag menar inte att vara sarkastisk. jag är imponerad
<larsemil> och blir sur när jag inte kan / förstår
<Barre> jag publicerar flödesschema, kod och kopplingsschema när jag är klar :)
<realubot> Man vet att man är gammal när man tillhör dem som har lärt sig skrivstil i skolan: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/skrivstil-forsvinner-fran-skolor_8751214.svd
<realubot> Ännu en meningslös sak som skolan har prackat på barn i alla år.
<Linda^> Wait.. what?
<Linda^> sakjur: Så lätt blir jag inte bortskrämd
<hexabit> Fy fan jag dör lite varenda gång jag måste pilla med systemet xTrade. :(
<hexabit> Man måste ändå ge lite beröm åt alla windows utvecklare som pallar med att jobba med sådant skit år efter år..
<ShaneJulius> Aldrig hört talas om "xTrade".
<hexabit> Var glad för det. :)
<hexabit> Det är en "meddelande växel" som bla militären använder.
<hexabit> Körs på Windows.
<hexabit> Fungerar helt ok, men är sjukt sluten. Finns ingen dokumentation, och omöjligt att felsöka. Leta meddelanden som inte har kommit fram kan ta 20min om man har otur.
<hexabit> Vill man skriva en egen plugin som plockar utt loggar så att man kan söka smidigt själv med hjälp av en Linux-burk, så kostar den ca 200.000kr för att får tillgång till en "dumpmodul".
<hexabit> Skitsystem!
<andol> hexabit: Klart det ska kosta att skriva egna plugins. Jag menar, att skriva egna plugins är ju näst intill som att stjäla från de företag som annars skulle kunnat sälja pluginen till dig.
<Barre> hahaha
<andol> hexabit: I övrigt, jag beklagar.
<ShaneJulius> hexabit: Jag blev full i skratt när jag läste din beskrivning om programmet.
<ShaneJulius> Eller "systemet" eller vad det ska kallas.
<ShaneJulius> Otroligt att så mycket skit påtvingas alla hela tiden.
<sakjur> Linda^: Bra :D
<sakjur> realubot: Jag är 19, och jag lärde mig skrivstil. Eller well, jag kastade mitt skrivstilshäfte och fortsatte rita luftskepp eller spela hjärter på skolans datorer, men om jag hade gjort vad jag skulle i skolan så hade jag lärt mig skrivstil.
<sakjur> Jag har fortfarande viss ångest över uppställning och skrivstil
<Linda^> Skrivstil är ju lite meningslöst ändå
<Linda^> Viktigare att kunna skriva korrekt :)
<andol> Å andra sidan, de få gånger jag faktiskt måste skriva något för hand så känner jag att jag inte haft något emot ifall jag åtminstone kunnat skriva snäppet renare/snyggare.
<Linda^> Ja snyggare är ju en sak, men skrivstil? Nä! Kan vi skippa :P
 * andol lutar förövrigt att ta med sig jobbtangetbordet hem över helgen, för isärplockning och rengöring.
<ShaneJulius> sakjur: Det heter "tja" -- inte "well".
<ShaneJulius> Varför i helvetes jävla kukhora tvingad CDON mig att använda adressuppgifterna som den matade in efter personnumert?
<ShaneJulius> Jävla idiotfittrövsajt.
<ShaneJulius> Där förlorade de en kund.
<andol> ShaneJulius: Och du hade just åsikter om sakjurs språkbruk? :)
<Linda^> Ja, sen när är kukhora ett ord ens?
<QTmaxjezy> ja, det är väldigt olyckligt att folk inte behärskar språket mera här
<QTmaxjezy> finns faktiskt barn här
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> Max! Jag kände inte igen dig :P
<QTmaxjezy> Linda^, nä, jag har bytt nickname ju :)
<Linda^> Ja, jag ser det :)
<QTmaxjezy> det blev allt för vanligt att folket här tabba fel och skrev till andra som nicka något på m
<Linda^> typ madbear ? :D
<QTmaxjezy> aa, typ
<Linda^> Läget då?
<QTmaxjezy> jorå, jag mår ganska bra, snorigt och lite halsont och dålig temp men jag har precis varit på stan och shoppat nudlar och chili så, hoppas jag frisknar till snart när jag ätit det
<QTmaxjezy> självrå?
<Linda^> glöm inte vitlöken!
<Linda^> Med mig är det bra. Lite seg och uttråkad mest, men ska väl sova snart också. Jobbar inatt.
<QTmaxjezy> ah, tråkigt att jobba natt på en fredag
<QTmaxjezy> det ska ju vara fredagsmys enligt den svenska modellen idag.
<QTmaxjezy> tacos, kebabpizza och annat smarrigt ihop med PK underhållning.
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: Men har man ingen att mysa med kan man lika gärna jobba :P
<QTmaxjezy> du får skaffa dig en mysis att mysis med.
<ShaneJulius> QTmaxjezy: Att behärska språket och behärska sig är två olika saker.
<QTmaxjezy> ShaneJulius, +1 på den
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: Ja, men jag skrämmer ju bort alla mysisar :P
<QTmaxjezy> Linda^, varför skrämmas då?
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: Jag vet inte vad jag gör, de bara springer iväg från mig.
<QTmaxjezy> du får fråga nästa gång vad som skrämde bort
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: Fast jag kommer ju aldrig så långt ens, de springer bort innan jag kan fråga :P
<QTmaxjezy> jag lider av något som gör att jag inte förstår mig på andra människor så jag är dålig på sånt dära
<Linda^> haha
<QTmaxjezy> Linda^, haha, du får binda!
<Linda^> Ja eftersom du inte känner mig, så kan du omöjligt svara ändå :)
<ShaneJulius> Linda^: Varför är det jobbigt enligt dig om någon ätit vitlök?
<Linda^> ShaneJulius: Varför tror du att jag tycker att det är jobbigt?
<ShaneJulius> Inte för att grönsaken/vad-det-nu-är smakar gott, men herregud... lukt?
<ShaneJulius> Alla säger så jämt.
<Linda^> Vad sa jag?
<ShaneJulius> Möjligen om man står 1cm från dess mun och denne har munnen öppen.
<ShaneJulius> Och flåsar ut lukten.
<Linda^> men vad yrar du om?
<Linda^> Vad har jag nu sagt?
<ShaneJulius> Vet inte. Fick för mig att du ogillade vajjtlök.
<ShaneJulius> Men tog upp det som ämne i vilket fall.
<Linda^> Detta grundar du på "Glöm inte vitlöken!"?
<ShaneJulius> Scannade av efter nyckelord.
<Linda^> Han handlade nudlar och chili. Jag tyckte han skulle handla vitlök också.
<QTmaxjezy> jag har vitlök i kylen
<Linda^> Bra!
<ShaneJulius> En gång för många år sedan gick jag till skolan efter att jag hade ätit vitlök.
<ShaneJulius> I högstadiet.
<ShaneJulius> Då blev alla heeeeeelt knäppa i bollen.
<Linda^> Well. Din andedräkt kanske spred sig som en löpeld.
<ShaneJulius> Fattar inte ens hur man lyckas känna lukten.
<ShaneJulius> "Well"
<Linda^> Jaså nu kan du läsa.
<Linda^> Men inte förut.
<ShaneJulius> Kaxig sak.
<Linda^> Är du?
<Linda^> en sak?
<ShaneJulius> Lindiz.
<QTmaxjezy> Linda^, har du testat internetdejting?
<QTmaxjezy> det ska visst vara väldigt effektivt
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: Japp
<Linda^> Nä, folk är så ytliga och/eller fega :D
<QTmaxjezy> jo, yta och sånt är viktigt för många
<QTmaxjezy> idag skulle jag nog aldrig kunna dejta
<QTmaxjezy> jag har dålig hygien i munnen
<QTmaxjezy> luktar illa
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> mysigt
<Linda^> borsta tänderna då!
<QTmaxjezy> det hjälper inte riktigt
<QTmaxjezy> tänderna mina är fina, de borstar jag minst 2 ggr i veckan
<Linda^> :D
<Linda^> Så vad är felet då?
<QTmaxjezy> jag har såna tonsiliter eller vad de kallas
<Linda^> jaha
<QTmaxjezy> vita prickar som luktar ruttet.
<Linda^> Kan du inte behandla det då?
<QTmaxjezy> näe, det verkar inte gå
<QTmaxjezy> man kan operera men det känns lite overkill
<QTmaxjezy> jag störs inte själv längre
<Linda^> Aww
<Linda^> kanske inte gör ont
<QTmaxjezy> nää, de luktar bara lite skunkigt
<QTmaxjezy> finns det ingen intressant filur här i kanalen då?
<QTmaxjezy> att dejta
<QTmaxjezy> perfekt att ta död på två flugor i en smäll
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> Du kan hooka mig med en av dina snygga killkompisar
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: Moget att börja idla då1
<ShaneJulius> Alla tjejer är onda.
<ShaneJulius> Svarar aldrig på mina meddelanden.
<QTmaxjezy> Linda^, jag har ju inga
<QTmaxjezy> annars hade jag givetvis varit givmild
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: Skaffa några då!
<Linda^> Förfan
<QTmaxjezy> måste ju finnas lite härliga killar här inne tycker man
<Linda^> Allow me to laugh :D
<QTmaxjezy> :)
<QTmaxjezy> iofs, det sägs ju att man inte ska skita där man äter
<Linda^> Haha, äsch
<QTmaxjezy> jag tror realubot skulle vara bra, han har bra humor och verkar ha vettiga åsikter
<QTmaxjezy> min magkänsla säger mig att ni skulle passat asbra ihop
<Linda^> Inte min :D
<Linda^> Dessutom är han för hemlig för att våga träffa någon härifrån :P
<QTmaxjezy> jo, sen är han ju göttlaborgare
<Linda^> Det är ju jag med.
<Linda^> Vad försöker du säga QTmaxjezy? vava?
<QTmaxjezy> finns ju en liten risk att han är släkt med leif loket, kanske han är så tät att han inte vill gå ut med sitt riktiga jag pga det.
<Linda^> :D
<QTmaxjezy> jag trodde du bodde i sthlm
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: I do. Men större delen av mitt liv har jag bott i Göteborg.
<QTmaxjezy> det är så svårt att hitta kärleken i storstäderna
<Linda^> Ja, jag får dra till luleå.
<molgrum> hej alla, jag hör inget alarmljud i unity men däremot i gnome shell. jag föredrar unity och vill gärna höra highlights i x-chat. kan någon hjälpa?
<QTmaxjezy> molgrum, testa installera ubuntu tweak
<QTmaxjezy> och klicka i event sounds där
<molgrum> har unity-tweak-tool, räcker det?
<QTmaxjezy> testa programmet och se vad som finns där
<Linda^> Hur man nu kan gilla unity :D
<QTmaxjezy> http://i.stack.imgur.com/cN1L4.jpg
<QTmaxjezy> något sådär ska det se ut
<QTmaxjezy> ja, nästan alla ogillar unity
<molgrum> vad är fel med unity?
<QTmaxjezy> svårnavigerat, buggigt, segt.
<QTmaxjezy> jag har inte utvärderat det mer efter det att jag tyckte dessa tre saker om det.
<molgrum> iaf gnome shell är ju helt värdelöst
<QTmaxjezy> så, idag kan det säkert vara toppen.
<QTmaxjezy> linux var som bäst när det fanns gnome och kde
<Linda^> ja, innan gnome 3 kom :D
<Linda^> men jag gillar cinnamon :)
<molgrum> hittar inte ubuntu-tweak i synaptic
<QTmaxjezy> molgrum, testa tweak-tools
<QTmaxjezy> de kanske dumpat ubuntu-tweak i senaste
<molgrum> hittar unity-tweak-tool och gnome-tweak-tool
<molgrum> kan testa den
<Linda^> då är det antagligen det första du ska ha :P
<molgrum> nja den första har ingen inställlngin för ljud
<Linda^> nähä
<QTmaxjezy> synaptic är galet efterblivet.
<QTmaxjezy> man borde kunna klicka i  något som ger alternativ som passar det man kör
<molgrum> ingen inställning för ljud :(
<QTmaxjezy> +20k program imponerar inte ett dugg när 90 % är bull-
<molgrum> får väl köra gnome fallback eller vad det heter
<QTmaxjezy> molgrum, testa windows tangenten, sen skriver du sounds
<QTmaxjezy> och sen letar du efter systemljud eller ljudtema eller något kanske
<molgrum> jo ljud har jag testat
<molgrum> det är samma app i gnome och unity
<molgrum> alarm är på och på 100%
<molgrum> sen kan man välja ljud
<QTmaxjezy> molgrum, kan det vara något med sounds i xchat då?
<molgrum> terminalen ger inget alarmljud heller
<molgrum> så jag tror inte det
<QTmaxjezy> testa settings-preferenses-alerts
<QTmaxjezy> och tredje raden av boxar att klicka i.
<QTmaxjezy> mina är avbockade per default
<QTmaxjezy> dock kör jag en klon som heter hexchat
<molgrum> jag har alla checkade utom längst upp till vänster
<QTmaxjezy> mysterium detta.
<QTmaxjezy> consistency är ett ord ubuntu borde ha på sin whiteboard
<molgrum> har hållit på flera dagar att fråga på irc och forumet, ingen vet något
<QTmaxjezy> när man väl lärt sig något om ubuntu så kommer en ny version som är helt olik föregångaren
<QTmaxjezy> molgrum, har du övervägt windows 8?
<QTmaxjezy> ett operativsystem som faktiskt låter användaren fokusera på arbetet istället för att meka de mest grundläggande thingsen.
<QTmaxjezy> eller iaf en annan distro typ
<QTmaxjezy> ubuntu är som en kompis som varit bra kompis länge
<QTmaxjezy> men sen börjat rösta på SD
<molgrum> det jag övervägt är en ominstallation
<QTmaxjezy> det mest grundläggande som ljud ur högtalarna och bild till skärmen borde vara lite mer prioriterat
<QTmaxjezy> jag skulle överväga vad som är viktigt för mig, och det har jag gjort
<realubot> andol: Köp ett sådant där tgb som går att köra i diskmaskinen. Såg ett sådant någonstans.
<realubot> Det är aldrig fel att kunna skriva skrivstil. Frågan är om det är mödan värt. Det är mycket som man lär sig i skolan som är bra att kunna frågan är om man har användning för det och vad man inte lär sig när man lär sig det man inte har användning för.
<realubot> Jag har t.ex. läst tyska i skolan. Med facit i hand hade det varit bättre att läsa mer engelska än normalt.
<realubot> Eller spanska eller kinesiska?
<realubot> Det stora problemet tror jag är att skolan utbildar människor för gårdagens samhälle. Oundvikligt kanske men ändå ett stort problem.
<QTmaxjezy> det stora problemet är att skolan lär alla samma skit
<QTmaxjezy> alla kan samma sak, väldigt onödigt
<QTmaxjezy> läroplanen är väl egentligen till för att programmera och sålla bland de programmerbara, vissa "robotar" är defekta, och dessa sållas ut i ett led ganska snabbt för att sedan bli samhällets bördor, kriminella och knarkande, så staten förser samhällsmedborgarna med tillräckligt med polis för att stoppa eventuella revolutioner som komma skall när någon profet sprider sanningen om eliten som äter upp allt.
<QTmaxjezy> nordkorea style
<QTmaxjezy> det var intressant i skavlan när den där nordkoreanska tjejen berättade om hur skolan och livet såg ut i nordkorea
<QTmaxjezy> och hur staten programmerade rädsla i invånarna
<QTmaxjezy> en liten miss av media att sända det, många såg nog likheter med dagens sverige
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVc1xbTT4J8&t=1m38s
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, precis så!
<QTmaxjezy> staten och kapitalet sitter närmre i båten
<QTmaxjezy> även om de alltid suttit där tillsammans
<QTmaxjezy> det intressanta är hur staten representerar såna ickefrågor som jämnstäldhet i styrelser i börsnoterade bolag och andra ickefrågor som heta ämnen
<QTmaxjezy> speciellt när båten håller på att ta in vatten med full fart.
<QTmaxjezy> en sjunkande båt som vi sitter i alla, när den sjunkit får alla slicka både kapitalet och statens fötter för att överleva.
<QTmaxjezy> frågor som att vi ska nöja oss med lägre löner äcklar ju
<David-A> nyss på tv "Mark Lombardi - konsten som skakade FBI" SVT2 20:00-20:55. doku om konstnär som samlade info o ritade diagram över politik o företag, o som påstås förutse 9/11 o bankkrasherna. fascinerande men kanske inte värt en fredakväll (repris ons)
<David-A> (diagram = "sociala" nätverk = sånt som facebook o NSA är upptagna med att sammanställa)
<QTmaxjezy> kanske inte så svårt att förutspå något som är planerat in i minsta detalj
<QTmaxjezy> speciellt inte om man har detaljplanerna.
<QTmaxjezy> hur många tror på smörjan om att inte vita huset visste?
<David-A> du är ju skevt lobotomerad, sänkta löner är ju bra, vi som är rätt lobotomerade vill ha sänkta löner, om det samtidigt blir sänkta priser
<realubot> Hur pipear man output direkt till urklippshanteraren?
<realubot> Typ: cat file | urklippshanteraren
<David-A> realubot: xclip med option -i och ev med option -selection för exact var det ska hamna
<HakanS> realubot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/184397/how-do-i-pipe-terminal-standard-output-stdout-to-the-clipboard
<realubot> David-A: Tack.
<realubot> HakanS: s'/tack/&ar/g'
<QTmaxjezy> David-A, dokumentären var så jävla tråkig
<QTmaxjezy> 32 minuter orka jag se
<realubot> xsel is the shit.
<realubot> Underskatta aldrig urklippshanteraren mina herrar.
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, du har inga bitcoins?
<QTmaxjezy> kapiton är nere och jag måste ha 0.0052206 BTC (plus miner fee)
<QTmaxjezy> är det ingen som har och vill sälja?
<QTmaxjezy> var lite medmänskliga nu!
<QTmaxjezy> det motsvarar drygt 21 svenska kronor
 * realubot njuter av att lukten av bakpotatis sprider sig i lägenheten.
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Nej. Jag har inga bitcoins. Jag missade det tåget tyvärr.
<QTmaxjezy> tåget går ju fortfarande
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Man skulle vikt som en dåre från dag 1. Då hade man varit miljonär i dag.
<QTmaxjezy> eller bara köpt när det var billigt
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Problemet är väl att det kostar mer än det smakar nu?
<QTmaxjezy> runt 100 lappen
<QTmaxjezy> de ligger runt 4000 per coin nu
<realubot> Jag läste något om att det tar så lång tid att vika nu att det krävs riktigt kraftfulla datorer för att tjäna pengar på det.
<QTmaxjezy> jo, men om du hade köpt en bitcoin för 28 dagar sedan och sålt den idag så hade du gjort en vinst på nästan 3000
<realubot> Jag har förstått det som att valutan sälvregleras genom att den algoritm som skapar bitcoins gör det mer och mer komplicerat att vika ju fler bitcoins som finns?
<realubot> Och att man nu har passerat persondatorernas tid s.a.s.
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Aha. Men det där är ju ren valutaspekulation.
<QTmaxjezy> är helt klart lättare att spekulera fram
<QTmaxjezy> billigare
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Valutaspekulation bryter mot Vanita Bergmans teorier.
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: http://www.expressen.se/tv/nyheter/inrikes/lyxfallan-vanita-gar-kurs-hos-ekonomi-guru/
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Lär dig hur pengar jobbar för dig istället för att själv jobba för pengar.
<QTmaxjezy> hon är smart hon
<QTmaxjezy> förstår att pengar inte är allt
<realubot> Valutaspekulation bygger på antagande och inte fakutm.
<realubot> *faktum
<realubot> Vi måste skapa oss ett kassaflöde som är ett faktum.
<realubot> Att börja vika bitcoins när allt startade var ett faktum. Att köpa bitcoins och hoppas på att kursen går upp är spekulation.
<David-A> i aktuellt för ett tag sen: http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1497967/bit-coin-sprider-sig-i-tyskland
<David-A> kommer bitcoin bli accepterat i sverige? i gomorron för nån vecka sen: http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1602745/bitcoin-framtidens-valuta
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Rich Dad hade inte varit glad på dig om han vetat om din valutaspekulation.
<QTmaxjezy> jag har inte nerver för valutaspekulation
<QTmaxjezy> har handlat upp mina coins
<David-A> vad har du köpt då? litcoins?
<realubot> David-A: Jag läste en bra artikel om bitcoins utveckling men tyvärr kommer jag inte ihåg var. Den handlade om industriell tillverkning av bitcoins. Hur mycket som krävs för att tjäna pengar på det förr och nu.
<realubot> Aktier och fastigheter är vägen till ekonomisk rikedom.
<realubot> Men som Vanita Bergman säger så är ni eg. redan rika bara det att ni inte inser det.
<QTmaxjezy> fastigheter är nog inte vägen längre
<QTmaxjezy> med vägglöss i knutarna
<QTmaxjezy> David-A, jag har köpt swearnet.com medlemskap
<QTmaxjezy> som ja nu vill fylla på igen men det är slut på mina coins
<QTmaxjezy> sen har jag donerat en del till välgörenhet
<realubot> http://www.privataaffarer.se/nyaaffarer/hog-lon-gor-ingen-svensk-rik-534925
<realubot> Här har ni något att lugna ner er med: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_UOuSklNL4
<David-A> voffor länka till en video när det bara är ljud?
<realubot> David-A: Hur länka till bara ljud när ljudet är inbäddat i en video.
<realubot> Fråga.
<David-A> leta efter betoven på en ljud-sajt i st f på en video-sajt.
<realubot> David-A: Jag arbetar inte så.
<realubot> Jag undviker ljudsajter.
<David-A> realubot: jag tänkte att en sajt med ljud borde heta "youradio", på youradio.net länkas jag till tunein.com, där det finns massa radio o musik, sökte där "fur elise" o där är den. alla bits på linan är ljud o inge onödig bild till.
<realubot> David-A: Jo. Men du sänder fel signal till internetoperatörerna. Om du ser video samtidigt så visar du att det behövs bredband.
<David-A> realubot: tänkte inte på det :) jag kan köra bredbandskollen parallellt så använder jag fullt upp
<David-A> häftigt, att köra bredbandskollen samtidigt stör inte ljudet det minsta. det står att det görs 100000 bredbandskollar varje dag, o jag kommer att bli 10% av dem :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-23
<realubot> Finns det någon TV-dokumentärkanal?
<realubot> Typ Discovery men som bara sänder dokumentärer?
<David-A> om du vill ha dokumentärer blandat med undervisninsmaterial för små barn så finns urplay
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, topdocumentaryfilms.com
<Linda^> men jaha, drar max när jag ville irca. Typiskt.
<realubot> Just därför. Mohahaha.
<Linda^> realubot: Sluta hata mig :(
<realubot> Linda^: s'/hata/älska/'
<realubot> Någon som har tips på billigt golvstativ till bildskärm?
<Linda^> realubot: I wish :d
<realubot> Jag hatar inte dig.
<Linda^> realubot: Nähänä.
<Linda^> hörru realubot
<Screedo> god morgon
<Linda^> Morrn morrn
<andol> morgens
<blurkis> morning love
<Spookan> God morgon på er.
<hexabit> Godmorgon! Jag ska till "Game on 2.0" med lillgrabben idag. Fler som ska dit? :)
<Spookan> hexabit: Nä, jag ska spela WoW idag.
<hexabit> Oki doki :)
<hexabit> Jag ska säga wow! idag när jag ser alla spelen.
<hexabit> Jag drar nu. höres sen. :)
<hume> gomorron....nån som är vaken idag?
<lord4163> hume: SÃ¥ klart
<lord4163> Vad tycker ni om de sidor? http://www.scroogled.com/ http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/cat/Scroogled/categoryID.67575900
<hume> nån som har en aning om var man kan köra nätverksgrejjer, patchpanel, rack osv i Malmö-området.....?
<hume> bäst....
<lord4163> köra?
<hume> köra?
<hume> aha
<hume> köpa
<hume> :)
<lord4163> hume: Jag vet inte riktigt, men det finns säkert affärer där, mer än här tror jag :D
<lord4163> hume: Köp på nätet?
<hume> vill kunna kolla på grejerna... ska bygga ett kablat nät i huset, måste lösa det där med patchpanel och hur det ska byggas upp
<hume> kollar runt....
<realubot> Hallå alla torpare, småbrukare och bönder!
<blurkis> realubot:  :)
<who__> hej! jag har tänkt att hämta en mapp från min ubuntudator till min windows med hjälp av putty och ssh. Jag är inloggad och allt men hur ska jag skriva så det blir korrekt, text cp (katalogens namn) och var den ska kopieras till
<who__> hur skriver jag korrekt så den hamnar rätt på min windowsdator i exempelvis rakt ner i c:
<who__> nån som kan?
<molgrum> hej, igår blev jag sugen på att prova cinnamon. om jag installerar det kommer det upp som valalternativ i lightdm greetern? har gnome och ubuntu just nu
<molgrum> kollade nån video nu och det verkar så, men behövs "muffin" också?
<HeMan> who__: du kan inte kopiera med putty i sig
<HeMan> who__: det finns en annan del i putty, minns inte om det är scp eller sftp, men den kan användas för att kopiera saker
<andol> who__: Ansluter från windowsdatorn till ubuntuburken alltså?
<andol> who__: Gissar att det lättaste är att installera något i stil med WinSCP på Windowsdatorn. Då ansluter du typ via ssh, men får filöverföringsmöjligheten istället för en terminal.
<who__> aha ok.. trodde det gick, ska pröva med winscp
<who__> ja jag är inloggad på min ubuntudator från windowsburken
<who__> andol: tack det funkar perfekt
<andol> who__: gött mos
<molgrum> hej igen, testade cinnamon och blev djupt besviken. det laggar satan i början och sen fryser den helt, testade både 3D/2D
<molgrum> men unity och gnome shell flyter på däremot
<QTmaxjezy> någon som vet någon bra gratisapp för barn under 3
<QTmaxjezy> android
<ShaneJulius> Ge fan i att appa -- var en pappa.
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> ja QTmaxjezy, lek med ditt barn istället :D Inte fan hade du en app när du var liten.
<David-A> nyss på tv, Rapport-inslag om bitcoin. ett företag som tillverkar bitcoins använder ubuntu, och ett företag som handlar med bitcoins använder mac
<yarre> Jag spelade då spel när jag va runt 2-3 år, super mario, mario kart, commander keen etc
<Linda^> Jag säge då det.. dagens kids.
<Linda^> Jag lekte när jag var liten. Spelade inget! Eventuellt la jag pussel. Hjärngympa är alltid bra. Och så byggde jag lego. Stirrade sällan in i en skärm när jag var liten.
<David-A> aah, pussel, vilka minnen
<QTmaxjezy> Linda^, napp
<Linda^> David-A: Jag lägger pussel än idag. Det är bra :)
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: Du är en napp
<QTmaxjezy> Linda^, du kan vara en bäbis med napp
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: :(
<Linda^> Däremot sov jag som en bäbis idag
<Linda^> Förstå så skönt det var att sova. Aldrig har jag sovit så gott!
<Linda^> Och jag vaknade innan larmet :D
<QTmaxjezy> du jobba ju nattis!
<Linda^> Ja, men jag var vaken i 27 timmar innan jag somnade.
<Linda^> därav var det extra gott att få sova :)
<QTmaxjezy> aha, så du sussa inte innan jobbet?
<Linda^> Nej, jag kunde inte :( Försökte sova, fick kanske en kvart.
<hexabit> Jag var på Game On 2.0 idag. Jag stod mest vid montern med C64 och Spectrum. Där hörde jag minst 10st pappor säga "Gå du så länge.Pappa vill titta här en liten stund till" :D
<hexabit> Min grabb sa "vad är det där för skit? Kom så går vi vidare" hehehe
<yarre> Linda^, vare därför du va så suris inatt?
<hexabit> Blir DNa test på honom senare. ;)
<Linda^> yarre: Jag var på jobbet, och jag blev inte sur. Men däremot irriterad på er två.
<yarre> för att vi inte höll med dig?
<Linda^> höll med? Altlså, missade du hela grejjen med Mavve?
<Linda^> Det var ju bara han vaken. Orkar inte med honom. Sen när du kom så blev det för mycket när även du började dryga dig.
<yarre> jag vet inte allt ni pratade om, jag bara hoppa in på irc en snabbis tog en paus från tvn
<Linda^> "du ska alltid krångla till det" -.-
<hexabit> Så mycket drama i den här kanalen nu för tiden. :(
<yarre> Jo men menade att du alltid tar allt man skriver så bokstavligt
<yarre> hexabit, ja visst är det hemskt? :D
<hexabit> yarre: Yep. Börjar likna #anonops. :)
<yarre> hexabit, men IRC ska ju vara drama egentligen.. det som de e till för ju :P
<Linda^> yarre: Fast, det var ju ändå tvärtom. Det var MAvve som behövde att jag skrev så konkret som det bara gick, annars fattade han ungefär ingenting. Sen la du dig i. Och jag pallade inte. Letade mig elsewhere och chattade.
<hexabit> Jo det ska ju vara lite drama. Men jag hört att många svensktalande söker support i #ubuntu istället.
<hexabit> Vilket är lite synd.
<hexabit> Den har kanalen var grym för några år sedan.
<hexabit> Typ 300 pers som hängde här.
<yarre> Jag har varit här inne sen 2004/2005 :P
<Linda^> hexabit: Den här kanalen har väl blivit lite off-topic typ?
<yarre> Sån stor skillnad i folkmängd vet jag inte om det är?
<hexabit> yarre: Du är oldschool! :D
<yarre> :D
<hexabit> yarre: Jo med det är stor skilnad.
<yarre> hexabit, pysslar du nånting med virtualizering?
<hexabit> yarre: Ja det gör jag.
<yarre> hexabit, håller på o lär mig smartos nu, du får ta o kolla på de :)
<David-A> nyss var det bitcoins i Rapport igen, och en bild med ubuntu igen
<hexabit> David-A: Jag såg det precis också. :)
<hexabit> yarre: smartos verkar intressant. Ska kika på det. :)
<yarre> hexabit, du har ingen systemdisk med smartos, du bootar en readonly image från nätverk eller usb
<yarre> sen läser den sin config från datadiskarna som är zfs :)
<hexabit> Ska kolla på en film. Strax tbx. :)
<ShaneJulius> Riktiga datoranvändare kör Amiga 1200 utan turbokort år 2013.
<Philip5> amiga 500 ftw!
<ShaneJulius> Älskar ordet "turbokort".
<ShaneJulius> Ett kort som ger turbo.
<Philip5> bäst var det väl med gamla 486or och en del tidiga pentium tror jag som hade en turboknapp på datorlådan
<Philip5> så man kunde boosta processorn lite
<QTmaxjezy> turboknappen var en sån där placeboknapp säkert
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: tror jag inte, det fanns ju en display intill där en siffra faktiskt blev högre
<QTmaxjezy> David-A, http://i3.tinypic.com/116klzl.jpg var ser du en sån display? :)
<hplc> om man tömmer en hink vatten över någon, är det då ett brott? eller bara "kränkande"?
<David-A> nej, sån http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/t/turbo.htm , fast röd
 * andol minns mycket väl att Turbo-knappen gjorde skillnad, särskilt i en viss flygsimulator där den faktiska hastigheten i spelet berodde på aktuell klockfrekvens...
<Philip5> andol: så du kunde fuska när det blev svårt ;)
<andol> yarre: Har inte faktiskt använt SmartOS något själv, men allt verkar det trevligt att både ha ZFS och KVM att leka med.
<David-A> hplc: bra fråga. funderar på om det beror på om avsikten är practical joke eller att kränka
<hplc> jo
<andol> Philip5: Njae, var väl snarare så att jag körde utan Turbo hela tiden. Med Turbon intrycket blev det galet svårt/omöjligt att hinna med.
<Philip5> andol: känner igen det
<Philip5> andol: jag gjorde lite samma sak när jag spelade lost vikings så man hann duck för pilar och lite sånt  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lost_Vikings
<andol> Philip5: Jo, mycket väl bekant med det spelet :)
<Philip5> :D
<yarre> andol, ja o slippa installation :)
<QTmaxjezy> ja tror ni upplevde placeboeffekten
<ShaneJulius> "Genom att beställa förhandsbokningen utav Playstation 4 så ställer du dig i kö för möjligheten att köpa en Playstation 4. Så fort pris och releasedatum är spikat, så hör vi av oss till dig via mail. Din förhandsbokning är inte bindande. Vi kan tyvärr inte garantera levererans på releasedagen, då efterfrågan är väldigt stor och tillgången kommer vara begränsad."
<ShaneJulius> Ooooooooookej...
<ShaneJulius> Så varför ska man "förhandsboka" något?
<ShaneJulius> Inte för att jag vill ha skiten, men ändå.
<QTmaxjezy> givetvis för att ställa sig i kön för möjligheten att köpa en playstation 4.
<QTmaxjezy> det står ju i det första du citerade.
<ShaneJulius> QTmaxjezy: Kan du tänka längre än ett steg?
<ShaneJulius> Vad är POÄNGEN med att "förhandsboka" något om man inte reserverar den?
<ShaneJulius> Då kan man ju lika gärna köpa den när som helst.
<ShaneJulius> Lika stor mening/chans
<QTmaxjezy> butikerna kanske har en humm om hur många de säljer i sin första batch?
<QTmaxjezy> genom att alla som vill ha en förhandsbokar, men vad vet jag
<QTmaxjezy> om du tänkte lite längre kunde du fråga de du citerade istället för en jävla irc-chat
<ShaneJulius> Nej.
<ShaneJulius> Du tänker ju inte alls.
<ShaneJulius> Företag svarar *aldrig* vettigt.
<QTmaxjezy> nej, mina fingrar bara svarar utan kontakt med hjärnan.
<ShaneJulius> Det är bara sälj- och skitsnack.
<QTmaxjezy> och här får du bättre svar? :)
<QTmaxjezy> förhandsboka betyder ju lite olika beroende vem du frågar
<QTmaxjezy> i min värld betyder det att du ger mig pengar och eventuellt kanske får åka på en resa om allt vill sig väl med investeringar jag gjort med dina pengar.
<QTmaxjezy> men jag antar att din förhandsbokning av playstation är gratis
<QTmaxjezy> och då kan du ju ungefär förvänta dig luft och kanske ett mail.
<ShaneJulius> Man ska ju betala i förväg och försäkras en kopia.
<ShaneJulius> Det är vad jag kallar förbeställning.
<David-A> ShaneJulius: är inte tanken att du ska få mejl lite innan alla som inte köar o därmed bättre chans, o i utbyte får de din adress att spamma senare
<yarre> varför har minnen blivit så satans dyrt? :/
<ShaneJulius> :/
<QTmaxjezy> yarre, vilken typ av minne?
<QTmaxjezy> ofta säger tillverkarna att det har att göra med guldpriser och kurser på dollarn osv
<yarre> vanlig DDR3
<QTmaxjezy> hur mycket har de gått upp?
<QTmaxjezy> jul är på ingång, priserna höjs för att sedan sänkas lika mycket +1% i någon global kampanj.
<yarre> QTmaxjezy, kollar random minne på prisjakt: http://www.prisjakt.nu/bilder/graph_price.php?p=1292952&s=large&.png
<QTmaxjezy> vi ser ju en ordentlig dropp där på priserna för att sedan återgå till normalt
<molgrum> nu har jag snart testat alla DEs som finns i ubuntu. tyckte om cinnamon men så fort jag trycker på menyn så fryser systemet successivt :(
<molgrum> är i unity nu, inget breakage
<yarre> QTmaxjezy, kan tänkas att 8gb va rätt dyrt för 2 år sen med iofs :P
<yarre> men det borde ju ha blivit billigare, inte dyrare
<QTmaxjezy> minnen är nog lite unika just så
<QTmaxjezy> de säljer säkert färre minnen nu än för 2 år sedan
<QTmaxjezy> då ökar priserna
<QTmaxjezy> du får betala lite extra för jag inte vill köpa fler minnen, jag har 16 gb och det räcker.
<yarre> jag har 8 o de räcker o blir över ;)
<QTmaxjezy> hur mycket överskott har du?
<QTmaxjezy> 2,1 gb används av mina 15.5
<QTmaxjezy> tror 0,5 gb dedikeras till grafik eller något
<QTmaxjezy> chrome drog 600 mb minne
<QTmaxjezy> windows8 + hexchat tar 1,5gb
<QTmaxjezy> oj, hade lite videoappar igång och väderappar också
<QTmaxjezy> 1,2 gb verkar det vara som systemet tar
<QTmaxjezy> riktigt sparsamt mao!
<QTmaxjezy> molgrum, du kanske ska testa mint med cinnamon?
<QTmaxjezy> jag ser att linux mint cinnamon har en windows installer, vad de nu är.
<QTmaxjezy> är det något liknande som wubi?
<Philip5> jag har 17 GB redigt ram just nu :D
<Philip5> ledigt
<Philip5> vilken tur då att 0 gb swap är använt
<yarre> 3GB cachat iaf
<yarre> jag har inte ens swap :P
<Philip5> jag har 4 gb swap som aldrig används
<Philip5> 1,9 gb raw ligger i buffern
<Philip5> ram
 * Philip5 stavar som en kratta
<yarre> fast det är väl raw ändå så helt fel vare ju inte ;)
<Philip5> hehe jo
<yarre> btw Philip5 testat zram ? :P
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> bara på mobilen
<Philip5> android
<QTmaxjezy> kan man installera nyare android på sin platta oavsätt platta?
<QTmaxjezy> min kommer med android 4.1
<Philip5> beror på ens platta om någon släppt någon port av något nyare för den
<Philip5> om det kanske finns något i stil med cyanogenmod för den eller annat
<QTmaxjezy> finns det någon central plats där man kan se sånt eller är det googla runt som gäller?
<Philip5> cyanogenmod har en egen sajt och sedan håller de flesta utvecklare för android till mer eller mindre på xda
<QTmaxjezy> lite tråkigt att surfplattorna blir omoderna så snabbt
<QTmaxjezy> en pc håller ju i många många år och kan installeras nya operativsystem på utan massa root och tjaffs
<QTmaxjezy> det verkar gå att roota min iaf
<QTmaxjezy> vad nu det ska va bra för
<QTmaxjezy> mint4win installern var ju bra, händer ingenting när man klickar på den
<QTmaxjezy> sitter man och installerar linux mint då, gick ej att köra wubi versionen av mint, vägra starta så jag kör unetbooting på C disken.
<QTmaxjezy> mycket smidigare än usbminnen och cdskivor detta
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-24
<QTmaxjezy> min dator och linux vill verkligen inte ihop
<QTmaxjezy> fick det installerat men det syns sen inte vid boot
<QTmaxjezy> får inte linux som alternativ
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/canonical-dev-dont-use-linux-mint-online-banking-unsecure
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, tur att skiten inte gick, nu ligger det bara och tar upp space i de dolda då
<QTmaxjezy> linux är väl generellt mer osäkert för bankgrejer
<QTmaxjezy> och allt annat som kräver någon säkerhet
<QTmaxjezy> eller stabilitet
<QTmaxjezy> finns väl egentligen ingenting linux är bättre på för en vanlig användare om man tänker efter
<David-A> troll
<QTmaxjezy> det var ju oväntat.
<QTmaxjezy> pro users kanske har fördelar i linuxmiljöer men vanliga dumma svenssons?
<QTmaxjezy> vad är bättre för dessa?
<QTmaxjezy> David-A, ge mig några exempel, eller ville du bara säga troll och titta vidare på svtplay?
<QTmaxjezy> vad gör vanliga svenssons med datorn måste man fråga sig först
<QTmaxjezy> för att komma vidare med för och nackdelar i linux vs windows
<David-A> med windows måste man installera en massa saken innan  man kan använda, o installera är osäkrare o krångligare i windows än linux.
<David-A> kontrollpanelen i windows är buggigare o krångligare
<David-A> alla vet att windows inte är speciellt bra för ovana användare
<QTmaxjezy> okej, vi börjar med det första
<QTmaxjezy> vad är det man måste installera innan man kan använda windows fullt ut?
<QTmaxjezy> vi pratar windows 8 nu, bara så du vet.
<QTmaxjezy> inte 98 eller 2000 eller ME
<David-A> epost, pdf-läsare, anti-virus, ofta en bättre webb-läsare, ... allt
<David-A> (win8 vet jag inte, win7, win xp, och den däremellan)
<QTmaxjezy> webläsaren erbjuder ju epost, antivirus finns. allt? vad fan är det?
<QTmaxjezy> pdf läser den med utan problem out of box
<David-A> googla "when is windows ready for the desktop"
<QTmaxjezy> vad ska jag göra sen?
<David-A> sen googla samma men byt windows till linux
<QTmaxjezy> jag gjorde det innan du sa det
<QTmaxjezy> ska jag jämnföra träffar?
<QTmaxjezy> första träffen till första sökningen gav mig en sida som jag citerar jag en del av "irstly, you actually have to *pay* for this thing. Not pay for support, like with Red Hat, but you actually have to pay for the actual software. And you don’t even get the source code with it, just a binary ISO."
<QTmaxjezy> ja, gråååt gråååt, man måste ha källkoden om man är en vanlig svensson.
<QTmaxjezy> killen som skrivit den där gråtguiden över vad han behövde göra är ju uppenbarligen ganska efterbliven
<QTmaxjezy> installerar ett mer än 10 år gammalt windows och gråter ut över det.
<QTmaxjezy> det är typiskt linuxkillarna att klaga på windows 98
<QTmaxjezy> http://andrewhickey.info/2012/04/07/windows-not-ready-for-the-desktop/
<David-A> SP3 är ca 5 år gammal, när artikeln skrevs var den ca 4 år. men då fanns ju redan vista o win7
<QTmaxjezy> allt han skriver går att applicera på linux med, och inte 10 år gamla linux utan senaste.
<QTmaxjezy> gråt gråt, windows har inte vim.
<QTmaxjezy> om du läser kan du ju knappast försvara det han skriver
<QTmaxjezy> allt är ju ren bullshit
<David-A> nä, det stämmer, men är inte relevant för vanliga användare, gå till träffarna på ubuntuforums.org i stället
<realubot> NSA är en anledning till att köra öppen sås.
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, där har vi en anledning
<QTmaxjezy> den köper jag tills vi får mer kött på benen
<QTmaxjezy> David-A, ubuntuforums.org träffar från 2010?
<QTmaxjezy> jag är den första att hålla med om att windows var det sämsta tänkbara innan windows 7
<QTmaxjezy> därför körde jag gärna linux innan dess
<QTmaxjezy> och även windows 7 var inte helt i topp
<David-A> nåt som ofta är en huvudvärk med win7 är uppdateringarna. det kommer en stapel som växer medan den jobbar, sen står stapeln still i flera timmar o en vanlig användare tror den fastnat o bootar om.
<QTmaxjezy> jo, det håller jag med om
<QTmaxjezy> det är betydligt tydligare nu däremot
<David-A> och vet du vad som egentligen hänt?
<QTmaxjezy> det står klart och tydligt att man inte ska stänga av datorn.
<QTmaxjezy> hänt? med?
<David-A> varför det "ser ut som" den fastnat, varför stapeln inte växer, o varför användaren inte vet vad göra i det läget?
<QTmaxjezy> varför?
<David-A> så du har aldrig råkat ut för det?
<QTmaxjezy> jag har en kompis som körde windows 7, den körde en uppgradering av sig själv och batteriet tog slut och windows fucka ur.
<QTmaxjezy> har jag för mig, något som gick snett var det iaf.
<QTmaxjezy> vi hade grova problem med att lösa det därefter
<David-A> de fall jag sett på ett par win7-datorer är att uppdateringen stannar och ställer en fråga till användaren [ja][nej] i en dialog
<David-A> men dialogen hamnar BAKOM uppdateringsprogrammet o syns inte
<QTmaxjezy> :)
<QTmaxjezy> uppdateringarna sköts riktigt bra i windows 8 däremot
<QTmaxjezy> 7 var och är ingenting jag rekommenderar
<David-A> har du sett instruktionerna för hur uppdatera java, och sen försökt följa de instruktionerna?
<QTmaxjezy> har inte installerat java
<David-A> java-plugin i webbläsaren?
<QTmaxjezy> nepp
<QTmaxjezy> vad behöver jag den till?
<David-A> tja, som flash fast java i stället för flash
<QTmaxjezy> jag sökte på java, och gick in på java sidan
<QTmaxjezy> klickade på "har jag java"
<QTmaxjezy> så behöver jag java för att verifiera för att se om jag har java
<David-A> det är väl samma om du verifierar flash, att det är en liten app i webbläsaren som ska köras
<QTmaxjezy> jag har aldrig behövt eller efterfrågats efter java eller flash sedan jag installerade windows 8
<QTmaxjezy> jo, då måste jag installera java-plugin
<David-A> det jag menar ovan var om du redan har java o försöker följa instruktionerna för att uppdatera den
<QTmaxjezy> jag fick en sådan förfrågan om ja vill göra det, vilket jag inte vill givetvis
<QTmaxjezy> jag har för mig att min bror lacka ur på java uppgraderaren
<QTmaxjezy> av någon anledning
<QTmaxjezy> antagligen för att den frågar om man vill uppgradera var 15:e minut eller något sånt
<QTmaxjezy> jag har surfat runt i snart ett år och inte tillfrågats en endaste gång om java, så det är antagligen något man inte behöver längre
<QTmaxjezy> och samma sak gäller flash antar jag
<QTmaxjezy> när jag går in på flash hemsida så säger den Din webbläsare för Google Chrome innehåller redan Adobe® Flash® Player. Google Chrome uppdateras automatiskt när nya versioner av Flash Player är tillgängliga.
<QTmaxjezy> det enda jag gör när jag installerar om är att installera chrome och blender och en irc client
<QTmaxjezy> och ett program för att titta redigera bilder (raw-format)
<David-A> funkar videosajter som vimeo o dailymotion utan flash? eller sveriges radio?
<QTmaxjezy> men raw stöds av windows 8 out of box
<QTmaxjezy> allt fungerar i chrome utan några tillägg
<QTmaxjezy> som inte följer med i chrome per default
<David-A> aha, du kör chrome, då har du nåf flash-kompatibelt
<David-A> *nåt
<QTmaxjezy> jepp
<David-A> hur funkar det vid övergångar sommar/vintertid? går klockan ibland 1-2 timmar fel under veckorna före o efter? som i win7?
<QTmaxjezy> nej, datorn var det enda som hängde med i svängarna här hemma
<QTmaxjezy> köksklockan har inte bytt tidstabell ännu
<QTmaxjezy> mobilerna ville inte byta tid automatiskt
<QTmaxjezy> och en av android surfplattorna har inte bytt ännu
<David-A> WT? är det QTs brorsa?
<Linda^> Det är White Trash varianten av Max :D
<QTmaxjezy> givetvis var det ett felnickande
<QTmaxjezy> nu sitter jag i mint
<QTmaxjezy> lyckades att installera det med hjälp av mint4win
<QTmaxjezy> vad som inte fungerade out of box var ljudet
<QTmaxjezy> fick ändra default ljudenhet
<QTmaxjezy> den förstod inte att jag har hdmi och ljud via skärmen
<QTmaxjezy> flash funkar out of box i firefox i mint
<QTmaxjezy> Linda^: är det dig mint döpt en av sina wallpapers efter?
<QTmaxjezy> Linda Linda heter den
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: säkert
<Linda^> ären snygg?
<QTmaxjezy> jo, helt okej ären.
<QTmaxjezy> den går från att vara oskarp till vänster till att bli skarp till höger
<QTmaxjezy> jag har kört mint nu någon timme och upplevt hur mycket buggar som helst
<QTmaxjezy> intressant att jag inte kan dokumentera dem med tex recordmydesktop
<QTmaxjezy> för då försvinner menyn ur bild tex
<QTmaxjezy> jag väljer meny inställningar och skärmar
<QTmaxjezy> för att ändra i grafikupplösning tänker jag
<QTmaxjezy> då öppnas systemsettings i panelen
<QTmaxjezy> men programmet syns ingenstans
<QTmaxjezy> i system settings som verkar vara något av en kontrollpanel
<QTmaxjezy> de har samma ikon som "skärmar" systemsettings men, denna går iaf att öppna
<QTmaxjezy> men i programmet finns inget om skärmar :)
<QTmaxjezy> det går alltså inte ens att ändra upplösning på skärmen
<QTmaxjezy> känns ju väldigt uttänkt
<QTmaxjezy> lite synd att david gick för han som klagade på windows kontrollpanel
<QTmaxjezy> skiten är på engelska, den bara antog att ja ville ha det så
<QTmaxjezy> tillfrågades aldrig om språk
<QTmaxjezy> realubot: frågan är om mint ens går att logga in med på internetbanken
<QTmaxjezy> ubuntu utvecklarna behöver nog inte oroa sig allt för mycket
<QTmaxjezy> trodde ubuntu var efterblivet men detta tar verkligen priset
<QTmaxjezy> aja, det var intressant att se hur långt det kommit i utvecklingen
<QTmaxjezy> grafikerrors överallt, laggigt och små frysningar för allt man gör verkar vara vad mint satsar på
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> Allt väl med andol?
<andol> Jorå
<andol> Själv då?
<Screedo> jodå, det är bra här.
<Screedo> Sitter och letar raid expander kort, men finns inte många ute på försäljning, blocket, tradera etc. Nya finns hur många som helst :P
<Screedo> finsn iofs på ebay, men antingen är de från US, då kostar det skjortan i slutändan att få hit det eller så kostar de nästan mer än vad ett nytt kostar på dustin.
<Screedo> finns*
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Screedo> Spookan: morgon
<Screedo> :)
<ShaneJulius> Vad är så gott med den?
<blurkis> söndag idag ju, ingen gott med det..        börjar jobba tio ikväll :(
<ShaneJulius> Städare?
<QTmaxjezy> godmorgon!
<hplc> vad heter det där programmet man kan köra för att se vilka kända sårbarheter som finns i dom paket man har installerade?
<hplc> port-audit.........pkg_audit .nåt
<andol> hplc: Tänker inte FreeBSD nu?
<hplc> andol: jo, kom just på det med, jag sitter och tänker *bsd nu
<hplc> har en debian vid mitt vänstra knä, en NetBSD på skrivbordets vänstra sida, en OpenBSD på min högra sida och en FreeBSD vid mitt högra knä.................jag behöver en annan hobby :s
 * ShaneJulius ryser vid tanken vid att någon gillar att hålla på med Unix
<ShaneJulius> Nödvändigt ont och inget mer.
<bamsefar> ShaneJulius: Vadådå?
<ShaneJulius> bamsefar: Har du läst den här? 20 år gammal men lika relevant idag: http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf
 * andol undrar vad ShaneJulius gör i den här kanalen.
<ShaneJulius> Pratar svenska.
<ShaneJulius> Som man knappt får göra längre.
<hplc> joo jag har väl en dragning mot bsd, men det räknas väl inte som en "udda läggning"? b:et i HBTQ står väl inte för "bsd"?
 * hplc känner sig kränkt och mejlar FN om saken
<bamsefar> ShaneJulius: Jag har inte läst den, nej.
<pimme> Hej! Jag satte precis upp en pptp server. Jag kan ansluta till den men och får ett nytt "lokalt-ip" men kommer inte åt andra datorer inom nätverket. Använder jag fel protocol?
<ShaneJulius> Jag hade länge stört mig på allt vansinne i FreeBSD när jag läste den ganska nyligen.
<ShaneJulius> Plötsligt föll alla bitar på plats för mig.
<huttan_> ShaneJulius: vad är freeBSD ??
<ShaneJulius> huttan_: Ett server-OS från 1994?
<ShaneJulius> *1993
<ShaneJulius> Unix, med andra ord.
<huttan_> ShaneJulius: coolt
<ShaneJulius> Nä... finns inte mycket coolt med det.
<ShaneJulius> Förutom att det inte är Linux och uppdelat på hundra miljarder distributioner.
<huttan_> ShaneJulius: vad är fördelen då??
<ShaneJulius> Fördelen mot vadå?
<huttan_> typ ubuntu server
<ShaneJulius> Det är gratis i alla fall.
<ShaneJulius> Aldrig kört Ubuntu Server, men det är ju Linux.
<huttan_> aa
<huttan_> är inte linux unix ??
<Screedo> goddag
<huttan_> hej Screedo
<andol> huttan_: Linux-distar referas mer till som unix-lika. Vad gäller FreeBSD så beror det lite på hur man definerar unix, utifrån släktskap eller varumärke.
<huttan_> andol: ok cool =)
<Screedo> hur är läget idag?
<huttan_> nu blev det tyst
<Screedo> lol
<huttan_> har så sjukt tråkigt
<QTmaxjezy> huttan_, tell me about it
<QTmaxjezy> jag sitter och rispar streckgubbar i golvet, så tråkigt har jag
<huttan_> kollade precis bestofyoutube för 5e gången
<Screedo> lol
<huttan_> kollar på ny laptop
<huttan_> funderar på om man ska klippa en av de nya macbook pro
<huttan_> elelr något billigare med ubuntu
<Screedo> huttan_: låter nice
<Screedo> själv kollar jag på raid expander kort och lite hdd, men det kostar så satans mycket....
<huttan_> Screedo: mm sånt e inte billigt alls
<huttan_> Screedo: vad behöver du till ?
<Screedo> utöka och byta ut mina gamla hdd, de ligger runt +50 000 timmar
<QTmaxjezy> Screedo, står de igång året om dygnet runt?
<Screedo> jupp
<QTmaxjezy> Screedo, i vilket syfte?
<Screedo> hostar mina vm's och en massa annat.
<QTmaxjezy> okej, jag fyller upp diskar och kopplar ur dem
<QTmaxjezy> och lägger de för förvaring
<huttan_> tarsnap !
<andol> huttan_: Du med? :)
<Screedo> undrar hur mycket man kan få för en Netgear NVX nas.
<Screedo> utan hdd.
<huttan_> andol: det äger ju .. =)
<andol> huttan_: Jupp, jupp!
<andol> huttan_: Servern jag nu irc:ar från har över fyra års historiken backat med tarsnap.
<huttan_> helt optimalt, kompilera, 5min script/crontab och allt backupas ..
<huttan_> andol: helvete. mycket irc-sex då antar jag ??
<andol> huttan_: Tja, servern ifråga gör väl iofs snäppet mer än att bara agera irc-screen :)
<andol> huttan_: När du säger kompilerar så antar jag att du menar bygga deb-paket? Finns ju dessutom prydligt förberett under ./pkg/debian/ tarbollen.
<huttan_> andol: på dom som inte har bsd :p
<ShaneJulius> targbollen
<einand> någon har snott mina lösenord, och surfat utomlands.
<andol> huttan_: Tja, på BSD-sidan så finns väl å andra sidan tarsnap i ports?
<huttan_> jepp
<einand> Fick en, annorlunda mobilräkning. Som tur var så strök telia den med en gång, utan att ifrågasätta nått
<huttan_> fast det kompilerar ju faktiskt det tillskillnad från apt
<huttan_> där allt e klart
<andol> Sant
<QTmaxjezy> einand, vad för lösenord?
<QTmaxjezy> måste de inte ha ditt simkort med?
<einand> QTmaxjezy: nä, inte om man har inloggningsuppgifterna.
<einand> Simkortet använder man bara om man inte har det.
<QTmaxjezy> så du kan surfa utan simkort i telefon?
<QTmaxjezy> går det via hot-spot's?
<huttan_> QTmaxjezy: ja
<huttan_> QTmaxjezy: du kan ha wifi anslutning utan sim kort i telen
<einand> QTmaxjezy: Nja, du kan surfa via andra operatörer, fast på ditt svenska abb. om du vet hur du loggar in.
<QTmaxjezy> einand, aha
<QTmaxjezy> låter ju fantastiskt
<andol> huttan_: Här är förresten lite kringgrejs jag har petat ihop för tarsnap - https://github.com/andreaso/tarsnap-helpers
<einand> fantatiskt dåligt, när någon snor lösenorden ur brevlådan, sticker utomlands och surfar upp en minfre förmögenhet (ok, lyckades spärra det vid 36kr, men ändå)
<huttan_> andol: ohh najs
<QTmaxjezy> einand, hoppas de får fatt på tjuven
<huttan_> andol: detta lägger jag in, perfekt
<einand> tror dom skiter i det faktiskt
<einand> tror jag vet vem det är med
<QTmaxjezy> grannen?
<QTmaxjezy> den feta gubbfan som jävlades förr?
<einand> japp
<einand> fast jag har flyttat nu
<QTmaxjezy> ah, vi får hoppas att han snubblar över en katt och faller ner i en öppen brunn och bryter nacken
<einand> jag upptäckte det, pga att det är ett abb, som jag aldrig använt. Plötsligt började ticka pengar på det
<QTmaxjezy> du får sätta dig ner och meditera ihop lite önskningar till law of attraction listan som skickas ut i kosmos några gånger om dagen
<QTmaxjezy> kanske du kan skapa en energispiral av onska riktat mot han
<einand> Behövs inte, han får nog vad han förtjänar ändå.
<hplc> vem är det som är så hatad? och varför?
<hplc> låter som en mellan-östern-diktator
<QTmaxjezy> hplc, jag har han pga att han är den han är, det är ingenting personligt, jag hatar de flesta som är såna.
<QTmaxjezy> jag känner inte ens han
<QTmaxjezy> ungefär som att hata politiker
<hplc> "såna"
<hplc> ?
<QTmaxjezy> allmänt hat som bara ligger och gror
<hplc> är det en politiker?
<QTmaxjezy> jag vet inte vad han är
<einand> hplc: Person som misshandlar, köröver folk, stjäl, och anmäler en till hyresvärden på lögner.
<QTmaxjezy> skulle inte förvåna mig om han är det
<hplc> ok
<einand> Just det, han snodde min post nästan dagligen i 1 års tide
<einand> trodde det var över, nu när jag flyttade. Men lärde mig att han snottt mina lösenord. Och nu börjar kosta mig pengar
<hplc> kanske var så "mjältbrands-breven" började?, "ta min post om du vågar"
<QTmaxjezy> jag tror han är utsänd av något som liknar satan
<einand> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/varlden/mcdonalds-rad-till-de-lagavlonade-sjung_8757360.svd
<einand> hplc: polisen la ner ärendet. Fast jag har erkännande inspelat, och även på sms
<einand> hplc: samt, han hotade på facebook att köra över både mig och katterna igen
<QTmaxjezy> einand, man ska inte äta på mcdonalds, de har uppenbarligen ryggen fri med staten som skydd i alla lägen
<einand> QTmaxjezy: ser så ut
<hplc> einand: DET DÄR låter allvarligare :s  människan kan fan inte varit riktigt klok
<einand> hplc: han körde ju över mig, låg under hans bil till låren.
<hplc> :(
<QTmaxjezy> einands föredetta granne och mcdonalds är iaf två säkra kort på att satan har sina små marionettdockor
<einand> skadade ryggen och hade skadade rygkotor som tryckte på issias närven i minst 6 månader
<einand> QTmaxjezy: tror inte på satan, tror människan av naturen är ond
<QTmaxjezy> jag tror på satan i form av en överhetskonspiration där stater världen över låter det onda styra och det goda kontinentueligt blir undanpuchat
<QTmaxjezy> for the greater bad.
<huttan_> QTmaxjezy: det är ju precis så vårt samhälle är designat och menat att fungera. behövs ingen tro där
<QTmaxjezy> vem designade det?
<QTmaxjezy> det är ju gammal design och alla ser det men ingen kan rubba den.
<QTmaxjezy> försöker man så blir man kastad i en bur, piskad och hjärntvättad till att bli en av dem.
<huttan_> QTmaxjezy: väldigt få som kan se, därför den inte rubbas ..
<hplc> var inte kristiania en sån fristad för oliktänkande?
<hplc> fast dom rev väl den nyligen : /
<QTmaxjezy> staten har ju försökt riva allt sånt
<QTmaxjezy> men de vet att de slutar med blodbad om de försöker
<QTmaxjezy> i sverige skulle givetvis såna platser sluta i blodbad för här är poliserna inte nådiga mot folk som gör motstånd
<QTmaxjezy> polisen har något slags frikort, inte ens om media filmar när det sker så händer något
<hplc> en kul grej är maskeringsförbudet i sverige, nu är det ju snart jul, men man läser aldrig om arresterade tomtar
<QTmaxjezy> inte ens när poliser våldtar barn så blir de straffade typ
<QTmaxjezy> hplc, finns det ens något sånt förbud i sverige?
<DrGrov> God kväll allihopa
<hplc> men bär du en V for vendetta mask, så slår dom tills det krasar i benen
<QTmaxjezy> kränker det inte de som bär heltäckande "slöja"
<DrGrov> Roligt att vara tillbaka bland trevliga människor
<QTmaxjezy> halloween är ju en perfekt tid att slå tillbaka
<QTmaxjezy> revolutionens tid
<hplc> tomtar&muslimer har nog amnesti
<QTmaxjezy> jag har svårt att se att vi har ett maskeringsförbud i sverige
<hplc> båda anser att heltäckande skägg är coolt
<QTmaxjezy> kanske på vissa platser, skyddsobjekt osv.
<DrGrov> hplc: Skägg är jävligt coolt. Man skall vara stolt ifall man har rejält skägg.
<QTmaxjezy> DrGrov, vad tycker du om alexander bards skägg?
<QTmaxjezy> snyggt?
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Hmm, Alexander Bard... Har aldrig sett gubben.
<hplc> DrGrov: jag försökte, men det fastnade matrester i det : /
<DrGrov> hplc: Ja det gör det kanske, jag hade ett rejält skägg ända tills i torsdags kväll då jag trimmade det snyggt.
<QTmaxjezy> rövskägg har jag lätt att odla men inte stort skägg i ansiktet
<DrGrov> Rövskägg är ingen hit ifall kakkan fastnar i hårbottnen så att säga. Kan bli väldigt otrevligt LOL
<QTmaxjezy> jo, jag torkar dock inte kakkan med papper
<DrGrov> Men nej, ingen kiss- och bajshumor för min del. Jag avstår från och med nu.
<QTmaxjezy> kör vatten som rengöring
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Ah, du har kört en kakka evolution så att säga :) LOL
<DrGrov> Från papper -> vatten -> ?
<QTmaxjezy> toapapper duger i naturen osv
<QTmaxjezy> när man tältar och inte har tillgång till rinnande vatten
<DrGrov> Jag föredrar papper varje gång, mycket trevligt med små jävla gulliga lull lull mönster LOL
<QTmaxjezy> förstår inte att svenskar är såna lortgrisar som torkar bajs med torrt papper
<DrGrov> Kanske därför att man duschar 1 gång / dag så det är ingen större skillnad så att säga?
<DrGrov> Men hur kom vi egentligen in på kakka från att ha talat skägg?
<QTmaxjezy> rövskägg
<QTmaxjezy> och vad som kan fastna där
<hplc> unixskägg?
<DrGrov> Ja, specifikt rövskägg var det ju.
<hplc> STALLMAN?
 * hplc försöker rädda kiss&bajs diskussionen
<DrGrov> Jag försökte odla ett "Hej, jag heter Günther och är en tyskt-österrikisk porrskådis från 80-talet".
<DrGrov> Det funkade sisådär, helt bra men blev aningen odregligt att hålla i skick.
<DrGrov> Men nu skall jag börja tala allvar istället. Finns en del frågor jag funderat kring i veckan.
<QTmaxjezy> man ser kändisarna ha såna fina skägg, så sitter man här som en jävla inavlad tomte med fulskägget i brevlådan själv
<hplc> hur många superhjältefilmer man än ser, så har hjälten ALDRIG ett rejält tomteskägg
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Intressant självreflektion, "... en jävla inavlad tomte med fulskägget.." Säg nu inte så, det tror jag ej att stämmer :)
<QTmaxjezy> DrGrov, ibland känner man ju sig så, skägg är vad som inger respekt
<hplc> ja pondus
<DrGrov> Får jag en invite till #ubuntu-se-offtopic? Föredrar att diskutera sådant här där-
<QTmaxjezy> vi som inte har det där tjocka filmskägget, vad får vi
<hplc> och korrekt använding av piprökning
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Instämmer, skägg ger respekt. Därför vägrar jag helt att raka slätt, alltid någon typ av skäggväxt. Jag vill ju inte se ut som jag vore en hormonstinn 15-åring med finnar i ansiktet.
<DrGrov> einand: Ursäkta jag frågar men hur fungerade det där att dina inloggningsuppgifter blev kapade och någon kunde surfa utomlands?
<DrGrov> einand: Ah ursäkta, läste lite uppifrån och såg sammanhanget. Det löste sig?
<DrGrov> En invite till #ubuntu-se-offtopic? Kan man få en sådan eller är det för den sk. elitismen enbart att hänga runt där?
<QTmaxjezy> DrGrov, finns det ens någon där inne?
<QTmaxjezy> är det inte invite only för att vi inte ska sitta där och offtopic:a oss?
<QTmaxjezy> in the name of ubuntu
<QTmaxjezy> vi hade ju kontrollen över den kanalen förut
<QTmaxjezy> men sedan bestämdes det att vi skulle ta offtopic här inne istället ellet något sånt
<QTmaxjezy> det var inte okej att ha en offtopic kanal iaf, har jag för mig.
<QTmaxjezy> einand,  vet du något mer om någon offtopic kanal?
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Det verkar faktiskt som den är enbart invite only. Ingen aning varför den är så-
<QTmaxjezy> HakanS, du var väl med och stängde dörrarna för ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<DrGrov> *.
<QTmaxjezy> jo, den är det.
<QTmaxjezy> men ja tror det är för att vi inte ska gå in där och prata.
<DrGrov> Finska Ubuntu har ju en #ubuntu-fi-offtopic åtminstone
<QTmaxjezy> som att ockuppera mark man inte använder
<QTmaxjezy> bara för att bestämma att man är rik och inte andra ska ha tillgång till den
<QTmaxjezy> finnarna är inte så jävla PK
<DrGrov> Nej, vi är väl inte så PK egentligen.
<QTmaxjezy> de är nakna i bastun och svär inför barnen
<DrGrov> Ja, självfallet med pitten i vädret i bastun och sedan en slask i bordet.
<DrGrov> Svära inför barnen? Nej då, inte alla skulle jag tro.
<QTmaxjezy> i sverige kommer socialtjänsten och polisen och kastar granater på ensamstående mammor om man inte följer alla PK normer.
<DrGrov> Däremot brännvinet för oss finnar kan ställa till en hel del faktiskt
<QTmaxjezy> ja, om finland kunde spara in lite på vinet och röka lite gås istället hade nog finland varit världens bästa land
<DrGrov> Problem så att säga. Är själv ingen suput men kan tänka mig att ta en sup från en sk. "jormapullo" nu som då.
<QTmaxjezy> och om man kunde flytta landet ut i havet
<QTmaxjezy> så man slipper grannarna :)
<hplc> kanske en dum fråga, men vad betyder PK? (nej jag trollar inte)
<DrGrov> hplc: Punktknulleri :)
<hplc> ok
<DrGrov> hplc: Usch, nu fick du mig att svära :(
<DrGrov> Jag som försökte att inte svära alls. Fy på dig! LOL
<hplc> bot&bättring med en koskenkorva!
<DrGrov> hplc: Haha! :)
<DrGrov> Eller så tar man och frågar runt ifall någon har kokat lite "muscha", hembrännt så att säga.
<DrGrov> Någon som har erfarenheter av NAS saker här inne i Ubuntu? Eller så där överlag?
<DrGrov> Direkt blev det tyst då man ställer en seriös fråga LOL
<QTmaxjezy> NAS har arbetat ihop med Damian Marley vet jag, de gjorde en skiva ihop med en riktigt bra låt.
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VQye6P8k0
<DrGrov> Menade ju förstås NAS i ett helt annat perspektiv. Men NAS i musiktermer har vissa supergoa låtar.
<hplc> sen finns väl Nazareth?
<QTmaxjezy> patience känns som en riktigt djup låt, tror den kommer skrivas i historieböckerna
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag ställer frågan i #ubuntu-fi-offtopic istället.
<ShaneJulius> Fråga: Hur många av er här inne köper 91:an regelbundet?
<andol> Åh, klassiker!
<QTmaxjezy> jag köpte den back in the days
<QTmaxjezy> när jultidningar var inne
<DrGrov> Finns det någon serietidningsläsare för Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> Hade en integration i Enna, mediaspelaren för Enlightenment 17, som kunde visa t.ex. Garfield osv. direkt via Enna.
<hplc> jag vet helt säkert att jag använt en serietidningsläsare, men minns inte namnet, kanske var i windows
<morpa1> @DrGrov: kolla upp comicseer
<DrGrov> hplc: Inga problem :)
<DrGrov> morpa1: Ah, comicseer. Skall kolla, tack :)
<ShaneJulius> Det jobbiga med 91:an är att det bara är en bra serie per tidning, samt lite Kronblom. Resten är alltid utfyllnad och riktigt dålig sådan till på köpet.
<ShaneJulius> Och oftast repriser.
<ShaneJulius> Och det var på 1990-talet. Idag är den riktigt dålig.
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbq993TCDAM
<QTmaxjezy> en favorit i repris
<hplc> blir osäker på det här med "dpkg --reconfigure". När man kör apt-get install så verkar ju det ske med ett default, hur vet man ens om ett paket tillåter reconfigure när man inte ens blir erbjuden alternativen?
<HakanS> QTmaxjezy: Ja, jag var med på mötet där det bestämdes att stänga offtopic-kanalen.
<johanbr> hplc: du menare dpkg-reconfigure, antar jag? de flesta paket innehåller nån sorts konfigfil som kommer att installeras om när du kör det
<johanbr> även om du inte får några frågor
<hplc> johanbr: ok :)
<hplc> johanbr: tack
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/goda-nyheter/iq-boom-sprids-till-utvecklingslander/
<QTmaxjezy> lol på nederländernakurvan
<DrGrov> Det går att snacka offtopic här då med andra ord även i fortsättningen?
<QTmaxjezy> HakanS, varför stängde offtopic?
<QTmaxjezy> hur löd beslutet typ
<QTmaxjezy> vem tog initiativet till att ens ställa frågan om offtopic vara eller icke varA?
<andol> (Vad gäller att gå offtopic så ser i alla fall jag en väldans skillnad mellan att snabbt avhandla något kontra hålla långa utlägningar.)
<QTmaxjezy> andol, givetvis är det så
<DrGrov> Men vore det inte bättre då att faktiskt ha en offtopic kanal där vem som helst kunde och fick göra långa utläggningar ifall så önskades?
<DrGrov> Vad är annars poängen med offtopic då det ändå blir alltid en diskussion vilket i sin tur leder till längre kommunikation där fler och fler troligtvis tar ställning och så hamnar man i det där drägliga läget av att ha långa utläggningar ändå?
<QTmaxjezy> DrGrov, givetvis vore det så
<andol> DrGrov: Väl inget som hindrar vem som helst från att skapa en godtycklig kanal om vadsomhelst? Grejjen är väl att det gissningvis blir snäppet mer avancerat ifall kanalen heter säg #ubuntu-se-offtopic, och #ubuntu-se då ändå förväntas ta något ansvar för vad som förigår därinne.
<QTmaxjezy> andol, givetvis är det så, men borde inte en op kunna hantera sånt?
<DrGrov> andol: Självfallet, det är väl det stora problemet så att säga. Att kanalen inte har någon koppling till #ubuntu-se i sig självt men användare från #ubuntu-se kan vara där.
<QTmaxjezy> behöver ju inte vara op från ubuntu-se
<QTmaxjezy> jag kan vara op för ubuntu-se-offtopic så har vi det problemet löst
<QTmaxjezy> jag har visat mig vara nobel och lugn och sansad, ser sällan rött och är väldigt rättvis
<andol> DrGrov: Fast som sagt, ifall du vill ha en offtopic-kanal så är det väl bara att skapa en, och hålla du #ubuntu* borta från namnet så slipper du dessutom att andra har åsikter på den.
<DrGrov> andol: Egentligen så skapar jag ju vilken kanal jag vill med vilket namn jag vill utan att någon egentligen har något att säga om det.
<DrGrov> Så vitt jag vet har ju ingen konkret äganderätt på det jag skapar i kanalväg?
<QTmaxjezy> DrGrov, här på freenode gäller ju inte riktigt det tänket
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Nej förstås, jag menade ju att jag inte skapar en kanal som innehåller något annat varumärke.
<QTmaxjezy> ubuntu har typ rätten till allt med ubuntu i namnet
<andol> DrGrov: Njae, ska du respektera freenodes policys så ska en kanal #foo företrädevis ha någon officiell koppling till #foo. Däremot är ##foo mer fritt fram.
<DrGrov> Men i princip så har man ju själv äganderätt till sin "skapelse" så att säga
<DrGrov> Men absolut i gott samtycke med freenode som server.
<DrGrov> Det där allting säger ju sig självt egentligen.
<andol> https://www.freenode.net/policy.shtml#primarychannels
<hplc> fast svensk lag gäller väl?, om man skapar en kanal som öppet diskuterar att avsätta regering med våld, då har man nog gått lite för långt, även på en IRC kanal
<DrGrov> Ja självfallet gäller ju lagar
<andol> hplc: I det scenariot tror jag dock inte att namnet på kanalen är det centrala :)
<hplc> :D
<DrGrov> Men man kan ju skapa en kanal som heter #jag-kissade-mig-i-byxan och bara köra där en massa irrelevant nonsens.
<QTmaxjezy> hplc, att avsätta med våld är ju en sak
<QTmaxjezy> men, när vi lever i en diktatur är det ibland våld som gäller
<DrGrov> Ingen, så vitt jag förstår, kan eller skulle bry sig särskilt mycket om en sådan offtopic kanal som är irrelevant
<QTmaxjezy> DrGrov, jag fick lite problem när jag startade en kanal som inte var knuten till något projekt  typ
<hplc> mm var det inte nån som råkade illa ut för en tårtning av politiker?
<QTmaxjezy> ## var det som jag missat
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Ok, jag skall nu skapa en officiell kakka-i-byxan kanal så kan vi köra offtopic där.
<andol> hplc: Att tårta någon klassas i regel som ofredande, oavsett politiker eller ej.
<DrGrov> Joina in. ##jag-kakkade-mig-i-byxan
<hplc> ett "practical joke" kan tydligen bli "mordöverfall" beroende på VEM som tårtades
<QTmaxjezy> det är när vi kommer upp i mord det blir  värre om man går på politiker
<QTmaxjezy> lika inför lagen häller ju inte riktigt då
<QTmaxjezy> gäller
<DrGrov> Så, varför snackar vi fortfarande offtopic här då min egna kakka-i-byxan kanal är igång?
<DrGrov> Kom igen nu LOL :)
<QTmaxjezy> jag joinar när minst 15 pers joinat
<QTmaxjezy> DrGrov, hur många har du inne nu?
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Du vet ju inte ens vad 15 är ;-)
<QTmaxjezy> åldern då man får smälla smällare
<QTmaxjezy> det vet ju alla
<DrGrov> Min nyskapade kanal är elitistisk. Alltså enbart några få enstaka som får tillgång.
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Ja, det stämmer :) Inte ens jag visste det där.
<QTmaxjezy> det låter intressant
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Alltså, nu skippar du det det där 15 pers minst regeln och joinar in.
<DrGrov> Du blir ju nummer 2 i ordningen, tänk dig. Högra handen i kakka-i-byxan regeringen.
<hplc> DrGrov: Dala upproret går lite trögt? :D
<QTmaxjezy> blir lätt att ingen annan joinar sen sitter man där 2 pers och allt blir lite pinsamt
<QTmaxjezy> DrGrov, du kan ju ha tävlingar med priser för att locka in folk?
<DrGrov> QTmaxjezy: Jag tänkte locka med ett kokt stryk i en finsk bastu med en Koskenkorva flaska i potten :D
<QTmaxjezy> jag har en intressant offtopicfråga
<DrGrov> Berätta
<QTmaxjezy> vad händer om man köper mark och bygger utan bygglov ett hus
<ShaneJulius> Det är ingen fråga.
<QTmaxjezy> ?
<QTmaxjezy> jag är galet sugen på att bygga ett hus utan ritningar och av skrot jag hittar typ
<QTmaxjezy> 4-5 våningar högt och i blandade färger
<QTmaxjezy> tycker det är riktigt intressant att läsa om människor som klagar på sina grannar för de bygger lite på tomten
<QTmaxjezy> man borde ha något slags klädlov
<QTmaxjezy> så man kan lämna in klagomål om hur grannarna klär sig, i fel färger osv.
<hplc> det hade slutat med mord, ex, en Aik:are granne med en........o.s.v
<QTmaxjezy> man får inte ha vilken färg man vill på sitt hus i detta land
<QTmaxjezy> grannarna ska minsan vara med och bestämma vad som de tycker är snyggt
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: det är beroende på stadsplanering, du kan välja att bo där du får välja färg själv
<hplc> tja religonsfriheten väger ändå tyngre, skaffa en RIKTIGT udda religon, så kan du nog komma undan :D
<QTmaxjezy> HeMan, titta bara på örnsköldsvik
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: vilket område?
<QTmaxjezy> de byggre precis nytt och färgade huset i alla möjliga färger
<QTmaxjezy> ska hitta huset
<HeMan> QTmaxjezy: det är som sagt beroende på stadsplaneringen, olika områden kan ha olika regler
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/bygg/byggartiklar/article3025453.ece
<QTmaxjezy> ja, är det inte grannen så är det kommunpolitikerna
<QTmaxjezy> same shit typ.
<QTmaxjezy> bygglov gäller ju var man än bor i landet
<QTmaxjezy> man får ju inte bygga utan att ha hänsyn till tex röresehindrade
<QTmaxjezy> allt ska vara anpassat till viss mån för handikappade
<QTmaxjezy> man får väl heller inte bygga ett skit i landet utan att ha bygglov först
<QTmaxjezy> och om man vill bygga ett hus på 10 våningar av skrot får man nog ett fett NEJ
<hplc> jo friggebodar och jakt-torn
<QTmaxjezy> speciellt om de inte håller säkerhetsreglerna
<QTmaxjezy> ja, friggebodar ja
<QTmaxjezy> men man får inte ha vilken färg man vill på dem
<QTmaxjezy> ?
<hplc> nää, men tänkt dig att sitta 10 meter upp i ett jakttorn i trädgården :D
<QTmaxjezy> scary :)
<QTmaxjezy> sitta där och sikta på grannen med ett luftgevär
<QTmaxjezy> alltså, luftgevär som i luftgitarr
<hplc> ja drämmer man till med sökarljus och armborst kommer nog polisen i vilket fall
<hplc> att skylla på romanerna om Arn håller nog inte i rätten heller
<QTmaxjezy> haha, man ska ringa till polisen och säga att någon skjuter med luftpistol på en
<QTmaxjezy> och någon annan spelar luftgitarr
<QTmaxjezy> så är det någon som bygger luftslott utan bygglov dessutom
<QTmaxjezy> HAHA
<QTmaxjezy> det är inte bara petra mede som skrattar åt sina egna skämt
<QTmaxjezy> Arn filmerna kunde blivit bra om de inte va så dåliga
<QTmaxjezy> man vill inte se på fiction som är så verklighetsnära
<QTmaxjezy> bättre med monte python
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.expressen.se/tv/galna-klipp/han-ar-bast-i-varlden-pa-luftgitarr/
<QTmaxjezy> fan va skoj tävling det där
<QTmaxjezy> finnarna går loss ordentligt
<ShaneJulius> http://www.nationell.nu/2013/11/21/negerbarn-praglar-icas-julkatalog/
<QTmaxjezy> ShaneJulius, bra eller anus?
<ShaneJulius> Va? Sinnessjukt, såklart.
<QTmaxjezy> vad är problemet då?
<larsemil> sinnessjuk artikel ja!
<ShaneJulius> Du undrar vad problemet är med utrotning?
<QTmaxjezy> utrotning av?
<ShaneJulius> Svenskar/vita?
<QTmaxjezy> kalla mig anti-vit, snälla!!!!!
<huttan_> hahaha
<larsemil> okej HeMan Barre nu är det banningsdags
<larsemil> vi ska inte ha rasister här.
<ShaneJulius> I så fall måste de ju "banna" dig?
<ShaneJulius> Eftersom du är antivit?
<HeMan> ShaneJulius: skärpning
<ShaneJulius> Skärpning på vilket sätt? Är jag den ende upplyste här inne?
<ShaneJulius> Sorgligt om så är fallet.
<HeMan> ShaneJulius: inga länkar till rasist-sidor!
<QTmaxjezy> om vi vita har sex med mörka tills vi inte finns längre, vad är problemet?
<ShaneJulius> Han länkade ju till Expressen?
<larsemil> eller rasist-propaganda
<ShaneJulius> Det är en extremt rasistiskt sajt.
<ShaneJulius> Spaltmeter efter spaltmeter med antisvensk, antivit hatpropaganda.
<DrGrov> Enbart en åsikt...
<DrGrov> Varför är alla så himmelens mycket likt blomhattskärringar och agerar alltid som om något vore fel enbart då folk framför sina åsikter?
<larsemil> aja innebandy.
<hplc> ingen aning, men dom är mäktiga, väldigt mäktiga, det snöar inte längre i december, man kan inte ens få en vit jul, men nu ryker väl jag med : /
<DrGrov> hplc: Aj då, bara du inte ryker iväg direkt.
<QTmaxjezy> fanns det någon motsvarighet på "anti-vit" under andra världskriget?
<QTmaxjezy> och behövde de oroa sig för gas ugnar?
<realubot> Hur tittar man på något som kräver Silverlight i Linux? Är det bara Wine som gäller eller?
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är ju tillåtet att snacka offtopic här så varför ska vi ha en till kanal för det?
<realubot> Det var en av anleningarna till att offtopic-kanalen stängdes. Den behövdes inte för det mesta offtopic-snacket är tillåtet här.
<realubot> Det skälet och att kanalen inte fick heta något med ubuntu.
<realubot> einand: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.2187082-dyrare-ta-sig-med-buss-till-landvetter
<realubot> einand: Kommentar?
<realubot> Moped is the shit.
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, ska du se på bron?
<QTmaxjezy> sista avsnittet börjar strax
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Nej. Hur så?
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Jag har inte sett ett enda avsnitt av serien.
<QTmaxjezy> Är de som röstar på SD rasister?
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Det är nog svårt att avgöra generellt.
<realubot> Det finns nog många skäl till att personer röstar SD.
<QTmaxjezy> ja, men vi vet ju att ledningen är rasister
<QTmaxjezy> fast samma gäller ju typ alla partier
<QTmaxjezy> inte kanske rasister men hatande människor som gärna går över lik, kanske inte just pga hudfärg men andra faktorer
<QTmaxjezy> människor är ju inte lika mycket värda i något parti idag enligt mig, ser föraktet i alla partiprogram
<QTmaxjezy> moderaternas toppar sysslar ju med folkmord på sin "egentid".
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: http://pastebin.com/8aTJXHGU
<QTmaxjezy> jag kan förstå att folk inte känner mer inför andra
<QTmaxjezy> har man växt upp att ta hand om sitt eget och klaga på alla andra så är det inte lätt att visa solidaritet
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: http://www.adlibris.com/se/bok/folkhemspopulismen-en-bok-om-sverigedemokraternas-valjare-9789175667522
<QTmaxjezy> jag har tidigare på forum tagit upp frågan om hur folk skänker pengar för att "passa in" i samhället, köpa sig lite godhet typ
<QTmaxjezy> det är helt klart ett test som demokratin står inför nu, när fler o fler visar mindre o mindre solidaritet inför andra, och med sin rösträtt visar vad de vill med landet.
<QTmaxjezy> ska politikerna acceptera utgången av valen på ett demokratiskt vis eller kommer det bli någon form av diktatur här i sverige pga detta
<realubot> Individualismen har ersatt kollektivismen.
<QTmaxjezy> vi kanske behöver stå inför ett utomstående hot för att enas
<realubot> Jag tror att M+C+KD kommer att samarbeta med SD i framtiden.
<QTmaxjezy> som aliens eller en stor sten i hög fart mot jorden
<realubot> Som i många andra länder.
<realubot> Norge t.ex.
<QTmaxjezy> intressant det med norge, hur det pratades om att det skulle bli ett öppnare land efter breivik
<realubot> Politik är visst förbudet i den här kanalen!
<QTmaxjezy> men endå känns det som breivik har vunnit
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Det var samma sak efter att Anna Lindh blivit mördad. Då talades det om hur viktigt det var att politikerna lyssnade på vanligt folk e.t.c.
<QTmaxjezy> man säger nog såna saker i sorg
<realubot> Ja.
<QTmaxjezy> men menar det iin riktigt
<realubot> Det är en känslomässigt reaktion för stunen. Några månader senare är allt glömt.
<realubot> *stunden
<QTmaxjezy> ja, bättre att hålla käften vid nästa terrordåd
<QTmaxjezy> i respekt till offre
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Folk behöver jobb, bostäder och trygghet.
<realubot> Det blir sämre och sämre med det i Sverige.
<QTmaxjezy> resultaten av ett hårdare klimat som vi har nu är ju att fler blir psykiskt sjuka
<QTmaxjezy> och tar till extremism för att göra sig hörda
<realubot> Typ så ja.
<realubot> Men de som har jobb har fått det bättre.
<realubot> Samhället glider isär. De som misslyckas i livet får själva ta på sig skulden. Samhället har inte längre något ansvar.
<QTmaxjezy> jo, men kommer de tycka att platt tv och utbyggnad av altanen är värd priset när deras anhöriga dör pga terror
<QTmaxjezy> känns ju lite som rot och rut inte är rätt i en tid som denna
<realubot> Nej, men jag tror inte terrordåd är ett stort hot. Hotet kommer nog inifrån. En inre politiks process som förvränger värderingarna hos vanligt folk.
<realubot> Som utförsäkringarna. Det handlar om människosyn.
<QTmaxjezy> ja fast de med jobb (majoriteten) bryr sig ju mindre om utförsäkrade
<QTmaxjezy> och då blir utförsäkrade ledsna och känner sig utanför
<QTmaxjezy> och utanförskapet är väl det värsta
<realubot> Ja. Så länge de själva är friska ja och när de inte är det så är det för sent att bry sig.
<realubot> Utanförskapet är här för att stanna.
<QTmaxjezy> jag tycker socialbidrag är en sån där grej som är fel
<realubot> Jag är glad så länge de inte inskränker rätten till sjukvård, utbildning o.s.v.
<QTmaxjezy> att man som bidragstagare ska söka nytt varje månad och förnedras
<realubot> Men det kommer nog det också ska du se ...
<QTmaxjezy> den har ju inskränkts sakta men säkert under en lång tid
<QTmaxjezy> när vi ser att resurserna går fel tex i skolan, mer pengar på kartläggning och testa system än att ge eleverna det dom har rätt till enligt lag
<QTmaxjezy> och samma sak i vården.
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Det är inget fel på reglerna för socialbidrag. Felet ligger i att övriga samhället inte fungerar. Socialbidrag är till för människor som inte kan försörja sig kortvarigt, typ max. några månader.
<QTmaxjezy> vården är ju helt katastrofal i stora delar av landet
<QTmaxjezy> ja, problemet är ju att långtids socialbidragstagare måste söka
<QTmaxjezy> ett slags alternativ till långtids fattigdom borde existera
<realubot> Därefter ska de in i andra system, t.ex. aktivitetsersättning/sjukersättning eller jobb. Men eftersom folk inte får vara sjuka och eftersom det inte finns några jobb så blir folk fast på socbidrag.
<QTmaxjezy> jag är ju ett exempel på det
<QTmaxjezy> när jag varit sjuk har jag varit tvungen att leva på socialbidrag
<QTmaxjezy> och det har gjort mig mer sjuk i sin tu
<QTmaxjezy> jag är ju glad över att myndigheterna sett mellan fingrarna så pass som de gjort
<realubot> Det var samma sak när mentalsjukhusen lades ner. Då skickades patienterna hem till sina hemkommuner. Där soc fick ta över ansvaret. Soc var helt chanslösa. De fick klienter som var allvarligt psykiskt sjuka och de hade ingen kompetens för det. Folk hamnade i misär.
<QTmaxjezy> slappat lite med reglerna
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Så var det inte förr. Då hade du fått aktivitetsersättning upp till du är 30 eller något.
<realubot> Men sedan slakten på sjukreglerna så är det andra bullar.
<QTmaxjezy> deras politik är lite att sätta människa mot människa
<QTmaxjezy> istället för människor mot kapitalet.
<QTmaxjezy> att vi fått det bättre är ju inte ett värdigt svar att ge folket
<QTmaxjezy> det är ju knappast pga politikerna utan mer pga folket som arbetat i landet.
<QTmaxjezy> och smarta människor som erbjudit sin expertis till folket
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Staten och kapitalet: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saltsj%C3%B6badsavtalet
<QTmaxjezy> "i fruktan för döden, begår man självmord"
<QTmaxjezy> bra sagt
<QTmaxjezy> fackpamparna har vuxit sig för stora
<QTmaxjezy> de har glömt vilka de arbetar för
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Du får lära dig leva med SD. De är nog här för att stanna.
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, jo, jag har ju inga problem med SD som parti
<QTmaxjezy> mer deras väljare
<QTmaxjezy> inte alla men många av dem är såna jag har svårt att dela samhälle med
<QTmaxjezy> de fanns där innan SD
<QTmaxjezy> har svårt för moderaternas väljare med
<QTmaxjezy> så här på forum och chatter så går det väl bra men IRL är det inget jag umgås med
<HakanS> QTmaxjezy och realubot: Ni kanske kan ta ert samtal privat?
<QTmaxjezy> HakanS, nepp
<QTmaxjezy> jag vill inte ha PM med realubot
<QTmaxjezy> HakanS, om du tycker att det inte passar sig att vi pratar öppet här så säg det istället för att ge oss alternativ som vi redan känner till
<QTmaxjezy> vi kan diskutera det på funplanet.com om det skulle vara så också lixom
<QTmaxjezy> alternativen känner vi till
<QTmaxjezy> säg bara till om vi gör något vi inte får göra
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57GuWayw5nQ
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, är det din musiksmak?
<QTmaxjezy> du hade gått i taket om rihanna hade gjort låten? :)
<QTmaxjezy> du som göteborgare måste ju gilla roffe ruff?
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Jag har aldrig hört roffe ruff.
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Kjell Höglund är inte min musiksmak men texten är bra.
<HakanS> realubot: http://vimeo.com/32568823
<realubot> Föredrar The Free Software Song framför Ubuntu song.
<QTmaxjezy> realubot,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBjetK1f70w
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc&t=1m39s
<realubot> Så sant så sant.
<QTmaxjezy> jo det är sant
<QTmaxjezy> han är ganska vettig stallman
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Dessutom har han stil.
<QTmaxjezy> han var nog en av få som inte grät när jobs lämnade planeten
<QTmaxjezy> däremot sitter han där med LG skärm i bakgrunden
<QTmaxjezy> LG är ju lite extra kända numera för att spionera på sina användare
<realubot> Stallman kallar ju iPad för iBad.
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25018225
<realubot> Stallman kan väl inte hjälpa vilka skärmar folk har.
<QTmaxjezy> aha, trodde han satt i sitt eget krypin
<realubot> Stallman har ingen mobiltelefon för alla har non free software.
<QTmaxjezy> jo, känner till det
<yarre> DVI-D Dubbellänk kabel, 5 meter borde väl fungera?
<realubot> Grymt att TOrvalds pratade svenska hemma.
<realubot> Det hade Jimmie gillat.
<QTmaxjezy> haha
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFMMXRoSxnA
<QTmaxjezy> denna är intressant med stallman
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: SÃ¥g den innan.
<QTmaxjezy> tycker han blir lite illa behandlad av RT
<QTmaxjezy> men han sköter det snyggt
<realubot> Mm.
<QTmaxjezy> david icke och richard stallman borde sitta ner och talas vid
<QTmaxjezy> inför tvkameror
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Vad har du för planer för framtiden då?
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, frihet är något jag satsar på
<QTmaxjezy> ekonomisk frihet
<QTmaxjezy> vill bli helt fri från pengar
<David-A> aah, pengar, mycket pengar
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: jag kan hjälpa dej :)
<QTmaxjezy> men först måste jag ha massa pengar så jag kan köpa en bra mark med mycket skog
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, har du några planer för framtiden då?
<QTmaxjezy> ska du satsa på att jobba med datorer?
<madbear> QTmaxjezy: vad ska du göra med marken då?
<QTmaxjezy> madbear, bygga ett höghus
<QTmaxjezy> minst 4 våningar
<QTmaxjezy> och sedan ska jag odla ekologisk mat och ha lite djur
<QTmaxjezy> bli självförsörjande på mat och energi
<madbear> mmm får ska vara lätt tror jag
<madbear> ha en å som du får sätta vattenkraft i
<madbear> och vind dårå
<madbear> varför inte skicka upp vatten högt när vinden ger för mycket
<madbear> trött, när vinden ger överflöd. annars kan du ju köpa in dig på ett vindkraftverk
<QTmaxjezy> mer o mer teknologi blir lågenergikrävande så det krävs snart inte mer energi än några potatisar för att driva ett hushåll i några veckor
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Jag tror på idén att leva billigt.
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Det är mer sannolikt att du blir ekonomiskt fri av att leva billigt och vara självförsörjande än av att göra karriär.
<QTmaxjezy> ja, karriär är inget jag vill göra längre
<realubot> Inte jag heller.
<realubot> Solpaneler är nog ett bra alt. för att fixa energin.
<realubot> Jag siktar på att jobba med IT eller att skriva böcker i framtiden.
<QTmaxjezy> om några år är det galet billigt att köpa loss mark här uppe i norrland
<QTmaxjezy> då slår jag till
<QTmaxjezy> glesbygden dör ut
<QTmaxjezy> alla andra vill ha den där trygga ica maxi livsstilen
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: brukar du se "grand designs"? en snubbe byggde en stuga självförsörjande på el med sol o vind.
<David-A> han hade också ett gammalt u-båtsbatteri så han hade el en vecka även om det inte var soligt eller blåsigt
<QTmaxjezy> jag har levt utanför samhället isolerad i skogen så många år att jag kan de där grundläggande för att överleva
<QTmaxjezy> men ja vill ju givetvis inte bara överleva utan även ha tid att skapa
<QTmaxjezy> jag räknar på att ta ut min pension och sluta betala skatt år 2020
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-17
<Barre> HeMan: vad säger du om RoCE?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Barre: vet inte riktigt än
<lord4163> Bahnhof I love u! http://torrentfreak.com/isp-provides-free-vpn-to-protect-customer-privacy-141117/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<nimnil> varför får jag det här felet? http://codepad.org/Zi9EJ5Hs
<lord4163> nimnil: sudo apt-get install -f
<nimnil> lord4163: funkar inte
<nimnil> har provat alla de
<lord4163> Vad får du ut då?
<lord4163> Därför ska man inte stänga av datorn när den håller på att upddatera/
<lord4163> hostname english to swedish
<skvk> någon som vet hur mycket man ska partitionera  en 1tb, i tre delar?
<andol> skvk: Det korta, men inte helt hjälpsamma, svaret är att det beror på.
<skvk> i windows så va min hårdisk 931gb men i butiken typ 1tb?
<andol> skvk: Ifall du inte har några särskilda behov kanske det är lika bra att lägga allt i en stor partion, och sen spara finliret till framtiden, där du har mer koll på vad som passar dig?
<andol> skvk: Skillnaden mellan vad butiken/förpackningen säger och vad operativsystem beror på med vilken bas man räknar, ifall man sätter kilo = 1024 alternativt kilo = 1000.
<skvk> tänkte dela upp det tree st operativsystem typ så alla fick lika mycket man kan dela hårdisken på typ
<skvk> vad är det man använder när man partionerar då? :)
<skvk> uhm, hur räknar jag då om jag ska parttionera nåt i gparted? :)
<skvk> 1000gigabytes gibibytes 931?
<skvk> nvm, men ifall man inte vill formtera till nåt filsysten än. då är väll cleared eller unformated va? i gparted
<skvk> vnm
<skvk> nvm
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-18
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Godmorgonen
<Hoxx> Mrn
<Linda^> Morrn morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<ePax> Morrn
<User^^^^> Någon som kan hjälpa mig?
<User^^^^> etc/init.d/ddclient start FATAL:    Error loading the Perl module Digest::SHA1 needed for freedns update.
<User^^^^> Hur installerar jag Perl modulen?
<Philip5> libdigest-sha-perl
<Philip5> testa att installera det paketet
<User^^^^> Philip5:  hur? Jag hitta något som heter cpan nu
<Philip5> hur?
<Laban> sudo apt-get install libdigest-sha-perl
<User^^^^> Philip5: mer du direkt i apt-get?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> t ex
<User^^^^> Tusen tack!
<Philip5> cpan är inte apt-baserat så det är bättre att börja med det
<Laban> ...börja med apt eller cpan? :)
<Philip5> apt
<Philip5> för annars vet inte apt att det är installerat om det kommer via cpan
<Laban> Bekvämare och snabbare också
<User^^^^> Philip5: det blir lika igen tyvärr :(
<User^^^^>  FATAL:     On Debian, the package libdigest-sha1-perl must be installed.
<User^^^^> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet libdigest-sha1-perl
<User^^^^> men E: Kunde inte hitta paketet libdigest-sha-perl fanns och är installerad
<Philip5> kör du debian eller ubuntu?
<Philip5> båda ska iof ha det paketet
<User^^^^> Ubuntu
<User^^^^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddclient/+bug/1228766
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228766 in ddclient (Ubuntu) "ddclient protocol freedns cannot load Digest::Sha1 sha1_hex()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<User^^^^> Det löste sig, http://askubuntu.com/questions/211173/how-can-i-get-ddclient-to-work-with-freedns
<Philip5> ok
<User^^^^> Philip5: en busenkel fråga bara, hur lägger jag till och tar bort "autostart" tjänster?
<Philip5> beror på vad du kör för desktop så har du olika hjälpverktyg för det
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<realubot> "Ett implantat i hjärnan och en framtid på planeten Mars: Ett scenario som är långt ifrån främmande för generation Y."
<realubot> Lycka till hälsar realubot.
<realubot> Själv stannat jag på Jorden och utan Internet i hjärnan. För min del räcker det att ha Internet på hjärnan. Jag behöver inte dra in nätverkskabeln i skallen.
<realubot> *stannar
<gkeen_> Vad använder folk för att skriva kod? (php) nåt annat än simpel VIM ? :P
<propus> pico?
<gkeen_> känns som det blir lite vel när man har större projekt på gång
<gkeen_> phpstorm?
<Laban> vim och UltraEdit för det mesta.
<Laban> Beror på vart jag är och vart filen att redigera är. :) I teminal så är det alltid vim. På GUI-sidan UltraEdit på Windows, Bluefish på Ubuntu och TextWrangler på Mac.
<Laban> Kört lite med UEX på Mac, men det är rätt buggigt. Annars är helt klart UltraEdit mitt weapon of choice.
<nimnil> gkeen_: sublime är bra.
<nimnil> jag växlar mellan sublime och vim
<Laban> sublime kostar väl en slant likson UE?
<lord4163> gkeen_: Varför är vim dålig? Annars finns det Sublime Text, Eclipse, Intellij etc...
<lord4163> gkeen_: Och Atom, den nya fria Sublime Text klonen :)
<andol> g
<andol> Ingen som tipsat gkeen_ om Emacs? Vad är det här för ohjälpsam kanal egentligen? :-)
 * lord4163 har för lite fingrar för emacs :D
<lord4163> andol: Använder du emacs? Bör testa emacs med evil mode nån gång :P
<andol> lord4163: Jupp, jupp.
<lord4163> andol: känns ju mycket enklare jämfört med vim :P
<andol> lord4163: Jupp, jupp :P
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-19
<HeMan> Morrn!
<sandelius> någon som är bra på hårdvara? Jag ska köpa en "billig" dator till grabben i julklapp och behöver lite råd. är mjukvaruutvecklare så inte helt bakom flötet men hjälp uppskattas
<einand> madbear och realubot så ni snackar skit om mig ;)
<madbear> einand: nej, eller hur menar du?
<madbear> jag har snackat med, han e ju inte ens här
<einand> madbear: häromnatten klockan två
<einand> x02:04:08 < realubot> madbear: Nej. Hur ska jag veta det? einand?
<einand> 02:04:37 < madbear> realubot: vet inte hur, men du brukar ju vara haj, inte einand
<madbear> vadå skit?
<ispookan> einand: Kan du inget? ;)
<einand> ispookan: ?
<einand> madbear: mest skämt, ni highlightar mig mitt i natten
<ispookan> einand: Var lite ironisk ang vad du skrev ;)
<madbear> einand: japp, ska fortsätta med det tills du vaknar :)
<einand> ok
<einand> suck, SSD Disk som klarar av 4K kostar typ 9000kr om man vill ha 1TB
<Barre> klarar 4K?
<einand> ok, var vag. tänkte köpa en liten kamera som filmar 4K, som har en bitrate på 880MBs eller 1900MBs (okomprimerat)
<einand> och jag tycker det är jobbigt att hitta SSD diskar som pallr med det
<Barre> ahh..
<HeMan> einand: är det inte 880 Mbit/s?
<Barre> Tror inte det, en frame kan vara ~40MB i 4K
<HeMan> ok
<maxjezy> einand, vad är det för kamera?
<HeMan> fast är det helt okomprimerat och en frame är 40 MB så blir det ju 2400MB/s om man kör 60 fps
<HeMan> vad ligger minnesbandbredden på en vanlig PC idag?
<HeMan> för någta år sedan så låg servrar på typ 4000MB/s
<einand> maxjezy: BlackMagic 4K kamera
<HeMan> vad kör kameran för interface som är på över 10 Gbit/s
<einand> HeMan: bland annat Thunderbolt
<einand> har flera olika alternativ
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> jag fick inte igång memtest på min laptop
<HeMan> *memtest86+
<einand> Varför då?
<HeMan> den visade inget på skärmen, vet inte vad som hände
<HeMan> tänkte kolla vad jag har för minnesbandbredd
<einand> Recording Formats
<einand> Lossless CinemaDNG RAW with film dynamic range at 4000x2160.
<HeMan> einand: https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/cinemacameras/techspecs/?
<einand> japp, men den stämmer inte, eller tja
<einand> går att kräma ut mer ur den
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> fick det till 240MB/s enligt den specen
<einand> ja, kolla 4K versionen
<HeMan> 8 MB/frame och 30 fps
<HeMan> och så "långsamma" ssd'er finns det gott om
<einand> HeMan: det är när du fotograferar i PRoress
<einand> jag vill lira okomprimerat
<maxjezy> einand, aha
<einand> sedans stämmer indet heller
<einand>  Apple 4K Prores HQ has around 880 mbps
<einand> in black magick 4K
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför man vill h a en blackmagic
<einand> maxjezy: tja, vad sägs om en dynamsikrange på 13 stops
<einand> på FILM
<maxjezy> einand, ja men ingen slow motion, ingen 60fps ens
<maxjezy> skitkeff storlek på+ sensorn
<einand> klarar 60fps
<einand> läs uppdaterad info
<HeMan> kollar man på "Storage rages" så säger den "20 minutes of video on a 256 GB solid state disk", det blir ca 218 MB/s
<einand> HeMan: men nu läser du fortfarande om det hårt komprimerade
<HeMan> nej
<einand> jo
<HeMan> "8MB per frame using 4K CinemaDNG RAW fits about 20 minutes of video on a 256 GB solid state disk."
<maxjezy> einand, jag hade lagt pengarna på gh4 eller nx1 eller a7s
<HeMan> einand: "Compressed Ultra HD formats fit more than 5 times the amount of RAW video."
<einand> HeMan: det vi filmar på jobbet tex, blir 37 minuter på 1TB
<einand> räkna ut bitraten på det
<einand> HeMan: Ultra HD är ju 25% mindre än 4K
<einand> Ultra HD också känt som 2.5K
<HeMan> einand: 450 MB/s
<HeMan> einand: den hastigheten finns också vanliga SSD'er som klarar
<einand> HeMan: den bitraten blir det när vi kör komprimerad RAW
<maxjezy> dynamic range vs iso
<HeMan> einand: runt 550 MB/s börjar sata 6 Gbit/s bottns
<HeMan> einand: så enklast blir fler diskar
<maxjezy> jag skulle lagt pengarna på iso
<einand> HeMan: om du kollar specifikationen så ser du att det bara finns typ 3 diskar i världen som klarar jobbet
<maxjezy> och större sensor
<maxjezy> så man kan ha vidvinkel
<einand> behövs inte högre iso
<HeMan> einand: över 550 MB/s så är det inte bara diskarna som är problemet
<maxjezy> iso behövs alltid
<HeMan> einand: så då är det enklare med fler diskar
<einand> maxjezy: grejen är, vill du ha högre än 60FPS, i 4K så kommer vi upp i tre siffrigt tusental i kostnad
<einand> på en kamera
<maxjezy> einand, vad ska kameran filma?
<einand> maxjezy: dokumentärer
<einand> iaf, valet står mellan 2.5K eller 4K kameran
<K350> Jag har ingen synthax highlithing för rust filer i VIM. Har rust.vim men vet inte hur jag ska aktivera den så att jag får lite färg på .rs filer och .toml filer. Någon?
<einand> 4K kameran har oslagbar skärpa
<einand> tex, klår den RED och mångra andra dyrare kamror
<maxjezy> einand, har du kollat in mattias burling på ytube?
<HeMan> K350: var har du den?
<maxjezy> en kille från västerås som har flera black magic
<K350> He i ~/.vim/syntax/rust.vim
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcxasvTKSRQ&list=UUgVwlIabrL100C9_6vyM9-g
<maxjezy> 5 Reasons to Buy a Blackmagic 4K Production Camera
<HeMan> K350: prova göra :set filetype=rust
<einand> Japp, sett dom
<maxjezy> einand, okej. men du borde överväga kritiken folk har mot den kameran
<einand> maxjezy: gör jag
<maxjezy> om pengar inte är några problem så kanske den är nice
<einand> kan inte direkt komma på något bättre för samma pris
<maxjezy> samsungs nya
<maxjezy> den är mer praktiskt för ändamålet
<einand> precis, ingen bättre
<einand> maxjezy: länka till den, så får jag kolla om det är samma vi tänker på
<K350> HeMan: Ingen framgång med det :-(
<maxjezy> http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/smart-camera-camcorder/smart-nx/smart-nx/EV-NX1ZZZBZBGB
<einand> tack
<K350> HeMan: omjag på något sätt lag filen på fel ställe. Inte helt lätt det här...
<maxjezy> samsung kommer med sin första kamera och piskar canon och nikon så hårt
<maxjezy> framtiden är nog samsung, lika bra att satsa på det redan nu
<einand> maxjezy: den är utesluten från ett av mina kriterier
<maxjezy> blackmagic behöver speedboosters, externa diskar, ndfilter osv osv
<maxjezy> bara dessa grejer kostar över 20 lax
<maxjezy> men, finns pengarna så är det ju nice
<maxjezy> men jag skulle iaf komplettera med en a7s isf
<einand> fast med den dåliga specken på samsungkameran, så kan du ha vilka tillbehör du vill och ändå misslyckas med panoreringar
<maxjezy> snabba panoreringar ja
<maxjezy> hur ofta ser man dessa jobblings?
<K350> HeMan: Det är dom här vim filerna jag tog hem: https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/tree/master/src/etc/vim
<einand> väldigt ofta, mår illa när jag tittar på när folk filmat med canon md5
<maxjezy> de kan inte filma :)
<einand> varför skulle jag behöva speedposters till BM
<einand> ND Filter har jag redan
<maxjezy> eftersom den har crop på typ 2x
<maxjezy> eller är det mer?
<einand> beror på vilket objektiv du sätter på
<maxjezy> men sensorn är ju typ 5 ggr mindre än full frame
<einand> men ändå ger den bättre bild
<maxjezy> ja, den croppar inte sensorn
<maxjezy> men det gör inte gh4 heller
<einand> tex, så är den otroligt bra på att hantera noise vid hög iso (6200)
<einand> jämför tex med RED kamror för 200.000kr
<maxjezy> jo, men de som har RED har nog råd med lampor :)
<einand> inte alltid du kan ha det
<maxjezy> men de uppdrag de kör RED med så
<einand> tex, filmar du kommunens samråds möten, så går de inte med på lampor
<K350> HeMan: löst. Jag hade stavat fel på syntax mappen och skrivit synthax istället :-)
<maxjezy> fast dessa kan man filma med en vanlig webcam :)
<maxjezy> nä, på specs tycker jag idag att GH4 är fetast
<maxjezy> den har allt viktigt
<einand> länka
<HeMan> K350: lol!
<maxjezy> http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=DMC-GH4
<maxjezy> einand
<K350> HeMan: förmodligen någon freudiansk felstavning från en gammal synthare :-)
<maxjezy> einand, kolla in tom antos på tuben, han är en seriös filmare som faktiskt filmar och inte bara testar kameror
<einand> maxjezy: han känner jag till också :)
<maxjezy> och han har vettiga grejer att säga om red, blackmagic, canon, panasonic
<maxjezy> tycker de flesta snackar specs men inte levererar något
<HeMan> K350: antydligen
<maxjezy> och då blir det bara massa siffror på papper
<maxjezy> man måste ju jämnföra de IRL
<einand> jo, alltså jag förstår att BM inte är den bästa kameran i världen, men den är ibland de bästa för min budget
<einand> och blir mer övertygad om det, när du länkar mig dessa två kamrorna
<HeMan> ah! nu förstår jag varför bitlbee tappar kontakten med msn!
<einand> kanske är jag som är värdelösa på att filma, kanske är jag som är i värdelösa situationer. Men wobberling är ett stort problem för mig
<einand> sedan så har BM, för det priset en otroligt skärpa
<einand> som ingen annan slagit ännu
<einand> inte ens 200.000kr kamror
<einand> samt, att de för in otroligt lite brus
<einand> sedan finns det några nackdelar som du säger, klarar bara 60fps
<einand> sedan kommer vi till en annan STOR fördel BM har en gigantiskt community, som tillåter och uppmuntrar hemmabyggen
<einand> så de kör enbart på standard komponenter, vilket gör så att det är superlätt att bygga om den precis som man vill
<einand> (sista här är det inte många som tänker på när dom gör reviews)
<einand> maxjezy: ser ingenstans at GH4 har några vettiga kylmöjligheter, den kommer föra in en massa noice i bilden efter någon timmes filmande. Finns nog inte en chans i världen att du kan köra den oavbrutet i 4-5 timmar utan att få värdelös bild sista 3 timmarna
<maxjezy> jag vet inte riktigt men jag tyckte tom sa att den klarade det fint
<maxjezy> kanske var batteritiden dock
<maxjezy> men, det faller utanför mina ramar att filma så länge
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> jag ska byta system jag
<maxjezy> vet bara inte vad
<einand> maxjezy: har du yt länk till reviewn, för den är inte helt ointressant som B kamera
<maxjezy> sony, panasonic eller samsung
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxGekOHEPuc
<maxjezy> denna är ganska djupgående och bra
<einand> maxjezy: han litar jag inte på lägre, efter de direkta felaktigheterna han säger/sa om Magiclantern
<maxjezy> nä, han är ingen att lita på 100%
<maxjezy> jag litar bäst på tom, han känns mest kunnig
<einand> har du länk till hans yt, hittar inte den just nu
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/polcan99/videos
<einand> tack
<maxjezy> han är så bra på ljus den killen
<maxjezy> finns mycket att lära i hans videos
<J3rge> Sup.
<J3rge> ?
<einand> japp kollar mera när jag inte är på jobbet
<einand> maxjezy: denna verkar vara intressant att se https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU7UyS-rSWk&list=UU7Q3kTW31Zey79mrYaB6Pug
<einand> skulle dock velat se den mot MD5
<maxjezy> jo, men det är ett bra test
<maxjezy> jag har sett den en eller två gånger
<maxjezy> den där killen bygger ju egna grejer och är väldigt påhittig
<einand> :)
<einand> han varkar ju väldigt posetiv till BM, iaf i den reviewn
<maxjezy> jo, han kan ju sin grej
<maxjezy> men verkar också ha lite pengar att lägga på grejerna
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> han har ju speedboster och fina objektiv osv
<maxjezy> om man har blackmagic så vill man ju ha kranar
<einand> jag filmar mycket politiker m.m. som springer framåt tillbaka med tex en MD5 får jag otroligt mycket wobbler
<maxjezy> feta stativ
<einand> jag har redan feta stativ
<maxjezy> en kran behöver du också
<einand> varför då?
<maxjezy> snygga shots
<einand> behövs inte
<maxjezy> jag kan tänka mig att black magic är perfekt för intervjuer osv
<maxjezy> men om man ska förflytta sig snabbt, utnyttja stabilisering osv
<einand> är den typ som den kommer användas till
<einand> även om jag tror att du har fel, BM är den överlägnaste mest populära kameran inom indie världen just nu
<maxjezy> jo, den är populär
<maxjezy> de som köpte första versionen köper ju gärna fler för de redan har optik och andra tillbehör
<maxjezy> men jag kan lova dig att framtiden tillhör inte dessa herrar bakom dessa företag
<einand> tja, BM kan du ju sätta på vilket objektiv du vill på
<einand> det är ju det fina
<einand> dom tillverkar inga egna
<J3rge> finns det nå bra säkerhets kanaler?
<maxjezy> nej, nästan allt fungerar ju
<einand> J3rge: nä
<maxjezy> allt som har adapter
<J3rge> där dom snackar om it säkerhet.
<J3rge> ok.
<einand> maxjezy: kör man MFT versionen
<einand> så kan du adaptra till precis vad som helst
<maxjezy> jo, fast alla objektiv har ju inte adapter till :)
<einand> även om jag troligtvis kommer köra CF versionen, eftersom jag har tillgång till canon objektiv
<maxjezy> tror det är svårt att hitta adapter till mina miranda objektiv tex
<einand> maxjezy: den har till Sony, Nikon, Canon, Lymix(skiten stavas?)
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> jag ska sälja allt och köpa samsung nx1
<einand> finns miranda adaptrar tydligen
<maxjezy> koolt
<maxjezy> måste fan skaffa det
<maxjezy> så bra byggkvalitet på dessa objektiv
<einand> mft till miranda finns
<maxjezy> mina favoriter är ju endå m42
<maxjezy> skruvgänga är överlägset
<einand> http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Adapter-Miranda-Panasonic-Mirrorless/dp/B00AUKDR82
<einand> inte specielt dyr heller
<einand> MFT går typ konventera till "allt" för de är den standard som sitter absolut närmast sensorn
<maxjezy> det objektivet på sista bilden har jag
<maxjezy> jo det går, men om alla objektiv har adaptrar är osäkert
<maxjezy> man kan ju göra egna annars
<maxjezy> 3d printa :)
<einand> japp
<maxjezy> det är nice med gh4 att man kan filma riktig slowmotion direkt i kameran
<einand> en annan rolig grej med BM, men säkert för dom är nya på detta är att dom lägger till nya saker hela tiden i mjukvarna
<einand> maxjezy: fast fortfarende inte i 4K ;)
<maxjezy> jo, de är duktiga på det :)
<maxjezy> nä
<einand> eller med värdelöstbitrate
<maxjezy> 4k där ser jag möjligheter mest för croppa
<maxjezy> inte leverera 4k i slutändan
<einand> samma här
<einand> går inte arbeta med 4K utan att ruinera sig
<maxjezy> så jävla tungt material, och tittaren skiter i
<einand> SVT tex, har inte ens lämnat 720 träsket ännu pga kostnaderna
<maxjezy> ljud är viktigare nu
<einand> där skall jag köpa mig en Zoom h6 nästa vecka med en RÖDE mick
<maxjezy> ah, är det den med utbytbara mikkar?
<einand> japp
<einand> 6 Kanaler
<maxjezy> najsig
<maxjezy> jag har min zoom h1 tror jag
<einand> den har ok ljud med
<maxjezy> jo, men jag använder den mest till sång
<maxjezy> duger bra till det
<einand> vägt länge mellan h5 och h6 och fortfarande inte riktigt bestämt mig
<maxjezy> men man vill ha trådlöst osv
<maxjezy> smartphone app till
<einand> njea, inte så noga för mig
<einand> har inte tid med en smartphone ändå
<maxjezy> nä
<maxjezy> jag går en 3d kurs nu som jag betalar själv
<maxjezy> 14 veckor
<einand> najs
<einand> skulle jag vilja göra med
<maxjezy> så egentligen har jag inte tid att pilla på annat
<einand> men har inte tid, eller råd
<maxjezy> jag sa upp mig på jobbet och köpte denna kursen istället
<maxjezy> slutade även plugga på komvux
<einand> ok
<einand> stor chansning kan lätt vara värt det
<einand> maxjezy: iaf, det jag tänkte pyssla med nästa år, är E.N.G
<maxjezy> vad är det?
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_news-gathering
<einand> där jag tror en BM passar in väldigt fint
<maxjezy> koolt
<maxjezy> jo, det gör det nog
<maxjezy> skaffa ett paraply bara :)
<maxjezy> men de är säkert bra vädertätade
<maxjezy> vädertätning på kameror är nog endå bara en myt
<einand> kommer vara innomhus för det mesta
<einand> tycker nog Nikons vädertätningr är ok, haft dessa ute i rejäla stormar
<maxjezy> man kan ju inte lita på de då de inte är IP klassade
<maxjezy> jag har haft min d3200 ute i vinter, snö, regn, sol.
<maxjezy> inte så att jag överdrivet blöter ner den med flit
<Barre> pratar vi fortfarande kamror?
<maxjezy> jaaa :)
<Barre> \o/
<maxjezy> tanten köpte ju windows phone
<maxjezy> fasiken vad bra kamera!
<maxjezy> har inte lekt med raw filer ännu men de ser riktigt bra ut i jpg
<maxjezy> tror de ska släppa uppdatering till den så den filmar 4k
<maxjezy> annars har jag varit på spriten
<einand> skulle dock går det knäppa raw med mobilen?
<maxjezy> jo den har DNG
<maxjezy> eller va de heter
<einand> jo
<einand> DNG
<einand> Digital Negative NÃ¥tt
<maxjezy> GRAPHICS kanske
<einand> Digital Negative (DNG) is an open lossless raw image format written by Adobe used for digital photography. It was launched on September 27, 2004.
<einand> heter vist bara Digital NeGative
<maxjezy> om
<maxjezy> ok
<einand> är väl en iso standard nu förtiden har jag för mig
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att själv skaffa mig en nokia
<einand>  Adobe has submitted DNG to ISO for incorporation into their revision of TIFF/EP.[7]
<maxjezy> jag använder ju inte appar, bara kameran typ
<einand> maxjezy: Luma menar du, om du inte vill ha fjolårs telefon
<einand> Lumia
<maxjezy> tror jag kör samma som hon
<maxjezy> 930 Lumia
<einand> är det den som knäpper i 42Mpiz
<einand> Mpix
<maxjezy> 20 bara
<maxjezy> tyckte det räckte
<maxjezy> den där med 42 mpixlar är billig
<maxjezy> låg på 2000 kr sist ja tittade
<maxjezy> denna kostar nästan 5
<einand> fast blir det bra bilder då
<einand> menar på 42mpixaren
<maxjezy> jo de tror jag
<einand> maxjezy: nokia har återuppstått föresten, dom släppte en platta häromdagen
<maxjezy> windowsplatta?
<maxjezy> jag såg en nokia platta förut på tuben
<maxjezy> ganska bred kant och inte speciellt sexig
<einand> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/salar-som-valdtar-pingviner-forbryllar-forskare/
<einand> maxjezy: nä, Android plattor
<einand> N1 heter den
<einand> http://n1.nokia.com/en
<einand> billig med 2500kr
<maxjezy> snygg
<HeMan> den kör dessutom X86
<maxjezy> men android vill ja ej ha
<maxjezy> inget blender där inte
<HeMan> så man kan (teoretiskt) köra valfri Linux-distro
<einand> maxjezy: reviewn där är rätt gammal
<einand> maxjezy: tex så har ju BM skruvat upp ison till 1600 och max 6400
<maxjezy> jo, hörde något sånt :)
<einand> WTF
<einand>  12V-30V power connection to recharge the internal non-removable battery.
<einand> NONE REMOVABLE
<maxjezy> vilken kamera?
<maxjezy> blackmagic behöver väl nästan garanterat en extern strömkälla
<maxjezy> men de finns ju massor av billiga på amazon osv
<einand> maxjezy: jag har byggt flera själv
<einand> blir otroligt mycket billigare så
<ePax> Jag är i behova av att flytta över 2 dns servrar. En master och en slave till en annan ISP. Vad bör jag tänka på? Antigen flytta över båda 2 eller fimpa dom och fixa 2 nya med nya ip-adresser. Någon som har gjort någonting liknande projekt?
<ePax> Förutom att man ska sänka TTL :D
<HeMan> ePax: jag skulle nu först sätta upp en ny slav och sen migrera mastern
<ePax> HeMan, Jag har en till slav... Dvs slav nr 2... Det glömde jag att skriva.
<ePax> Slav nr-2 ligger ledan på andra nätverket.
<ePax> redan*
<HeMan> ePax: ah
<HeMan> ePax: då spelar det nog ingen större roll vilken variant du gör
<ePax> Ok
<ePax> En annan sak som jag tänkte på. IP-adresser som jag fått från nya ISPn har redan bakåtuppslag. Vad jag vet så måste epostservrar ha korrekta bakåtuppslag, gäller det NS servrar med?
<HeMan> kolla om andol vet
<andol> ePax: Nej, har aldrig vart med om att bakåtslagning på NS-server spelat roll.
<andol> ePax: Däremot är det jättemycket att föredra att ens NS-server har ett jättefast ip-nummer.
<ePax> andol, Samtliga servrar kommer att få  jättefasta :) ip-nummer.
<andol> ePax: Jomendåså :)
<purity^> Philip5, antii
<Philip5> purity^: ...........
<purity^> Philip5, hehe, bra eller?
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> lite trött bara
<purity^> aa, samma här
<purity^> men ska nog glo ett avsnitt av något o sova sig, vi hörs =) natti
<Philip5> umm
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-20
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Linda^, vgd
<Linda^> Men herregud, vad är han gjord av? Beter sig som en nybliven javachattare typ. Svarar man inte inom 5 sekunder så quittar dom!
<andol> Nybliven javachattare? :)
<ePax> Vad är detta? En kaka? (;
<Linda^> andol: Du vet nog vad jag menar :(
<Linda^> Tänk lunarstormtiden eller nåt
<andol> Linda^: Bekant med beteendet, men aldrig hört uttrycket förr.
<Laban> Mmm lunarchat
<Linda^> andol: en javachattare är alltså någon som joinar irc via.. vi tar hamsterpaj som exempel. Istället för att använda en vettig ircklient så loggar dom in via hamsterpaj.se. Skriker efter uppmärksamhet, får inte svar, drar inom tre sekunder :D
<Linda^> För de vet inte hur irc funkar :D
<Linda^> och tycker alla är tråkiga som inte svarar.
<Laban> Inte vana att lurka i flera dygn
<Linda^> typ
<propus> god morgon!.
<Barre> tjo
<K350> Kusligt med alla anslutningsförsök som görs så fort man sätter upp en ftp server...
<Coffe> Barre:  till informationen tack.. en kul fråga väntar.
<Squarism> Tjo
<Squarism> när det tar slut på minne så sitter jag o kollar "top" efter vad som ätit mest. Finns det något mer användarvänligt.. gärna med graf eller treemap typ?
<Coffe> Squarism:  ja de finns det vänta.. ska kolla vad det heter..
<Coffe> jag såg något nån gång. men hittar de inte längre.. kör själv top
<peyam> vad pratar ni om
<Coffe> Squarism:  system monitor
<Coffe> systemövervakare på svenska
<Barre> Coffe: \o
<swehacker> Tja någon tips på roliga saker man kan göra i ubuntu?
<Coffe> Barre: vad är skillnaden mellan SAN  / NAS
<swehacker> http://dator.wingwit.com/Natverk/internet-networking/68734.html
<einand> Coffe: ser att barre inte svara, så jag kan göra det. en NAS är oftast en enhet som agerar "hårdisk" ett "SAN" är ett helt nätverk med maskiner som agerar "hårdisk"
<einand> madbear: http://feber.se/ios/art/314109/3dmodelleringsapp_fr_ios/
<Coffe> einand: de låter rätt vetttigt.
<Coffe> vi började diskutera och svårt veta vart gränsen går
<einand> A storage area network (SAN) is a dedicated high-speed network (or subnetwork) that interconnects  and presents shared pools of storage devices to multiple servers.
<einand> NAS or Network Attached Storage is a system consisting of 1 or more hard drives, an Ethernet connection and an operating system. This system connects to your network, allowing those on the network to access and share files from a central location, along with a bunch of other helpful stuff (keep reading).
<Barre> Coffe: SAN (Storage Area Network) är ett nätverk som kör någon form av block-baserat protokoll. Fibre Channel, iSCSI, FCoE, och så vidare.
<Barre> Coffe: NAS (Network Attached Storage) är en nätverksutdelat filsystem.
<Barre> Coffe: kort och gott: SAN = block, NAS = file
<Barre> Coffe: gränsen går alltså om det är fil eller block som "hosten" ser.
<Coffe> okey. så om den gör bägge så är det nasan eller sanas  ?
<Barre> Coffe: gör den bägge så kallas det oftast för "Unified"
<Coffe> Ack
<Coffe> tack alla .. ni sa typ de vi kom fram till .
<Barre> då hade ni typ rätt
<Barre> =)
<bamsefar> Hoho
<Barre> tjenis bamsefar, det var inte igår
<bamsefar> Barre: Nej, det var det inte
<bamsefar> Hur är läget?
<Barre> hösttrött, men annars ok. själv?
<bamsefar> Barre: Ptja, mina operationssår börjar läka fint nu. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: operationssår!! vad har du nu råkat ut för?
<bamsefar> Barre: Akut Gallblåseinflamation :P
<Barre> ouch!
<Barre> men du är OK eller på kraftig återbättringsväg nu hoppas jag!
<bamsefar> Barre: Jaja, det är lugnt
<Barre> skönt
<einand> Visste ni att sverige har en officel grafisk profil,
<einand> typ vilka färger som skall användas, och till och med en egen font, för officel information "Swedish Sans"
<realubot> Härmed döper jag dig Guds son larsemil till lassemaja.
<realubot> Jag blev så trött på hans könsstereotypa namn så jag kunde inte låta bli att döpa om honom.
<realubot> Jag hoppas att ingen tog illa upp.
<realubot> Min prästkunskaper är lite ringrostiga. Man säger att man döper i Faderns, sonens och den helige andens namn. Inte att den man döper är Guds son. Herregud vad ska kyrkobesökarna tro om realubot står och pratar i nattmössan framme vid dopfunten. Skärpning realubot!
<realubot> *Den Helige Ande
<einand> http://cl.ly/YczH
<einand> http://cl.ly/YcsZ
<einand> realubot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GXLPJ-Ncfs
<rox1> hej på er
<einand> hej rox1
<rox1> jag en rauoter av DOVADO . jag försöker stäla in (ubuntu) så jag kan tänka hem filer ? men få ej fungera
<rox1> Just använder mig av Firefox webläsare
<rox1> Ubuntu 11.04 den jag använder just nu
<einand> madbear: Sony A7s verkar rätt najs
<K350> Erkännande: Jag är nu en VIM älskare. Det satt hårt åt.
<madbear> einand: menar du mig eller maxjezy ? XD
<madbear> tror du försöker nå maxjezy
<Linda^> madbear!
<madbear> Linda^: görs?
<Linda^> madbear: nada
<Linda^> trött
<K350> Vilken är er favorit text editor?
<madbear> vad för text?
 * andol föredrar fjärillar
<madbear> vim
<K350> madbear: Eller hur? :-) tog mig ett bra tag att gå över från JED som ja gkört med i flera år
<K350> Någon som kör Excito B3 ?
<madbear> K350: bra, en till troende
<madbear> :D
<K350> madbear: Amen !
<nimnil> realubot: jag har ju redan bytt nick. /larsemil
<K350> Jag får inte omni syntax complete i VIM att funka
<einand> maxjezy: menar j<g nog
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-21
<realubot> einand: Vem är Jack och vad vill han mig?
<realubot> nimnil: Varför har du bytt nick? Det känns som att vi inte vet var vi har varandra längre när du heter nimnil.
<madbear> realubot: görs
<maxjezy> vem är nimnil?
<realubot> madbear: Lyssnar på 50-talsmusik.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är en man som hette larsemil. Han finns inte mer. Han har konverterat till nimnil.
<realubot> maxjezy: SJälv?
<madbear> han finns i högsta grad
<madbear> jag träffade honom id.. igår
<realubot> madbear: Inte som larsemil.
<madbear> nä, sant
<madbear> jadu jag ska sova, tog en nap tidigare
<madbear> dumt! :D
<realubot> madbear: I den här kanalen.
<madbear> denna kanal
<realubot> madbear: Vad gör du själv?
<madbear> gänger e tillbaka
<maxjezy> http://www.pellebilling.se/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/pelle-billing-debatt.png
<madbear> realubot , madbear och maxjezy
<maxjezy> jämnställhetsbloggare, wtf
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> sverige är landet med mest flator i världen
<maxjezy> must be
<madbear> man säger inte flata, hörru
<maxjezy> vad säger man?
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du går på den här mannens statistik så är det så: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVcd-qTGjJ8
<realubot> madbear: Jag tog också en napp tidigare så nu är jag klarvaken.
<madbear> hehe skön kille
<madbear> maxjezy: hur gåre med modellerandet?
<maxjezy> madbear, jorå
<maxjezy> det är najjs nu när jag fått iordning på datorn
<maxjezy> har varit så mycket strul senaste året men nu är allt så bra
<realubot> Om man skulle starta ett coverband som bara spelar klassiska 50-talslåtar.
<realubot> Det kan vara en nackdel att man inte kan spela något instrument.
<maxjezy> äh, bara köra instrumentaler och sjunga
<maxjezy> karaokeestyle-baby
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det arbetslivet som bråkar med dig?
<maxjezy> realubot, nej. arbetslivet har jag lagt bakom mig
<maxjezy> dåligt betalt, tidiga morgontimmar och dålig arbetsmiljö är ingenting för mig
<realubot> Man kan lugnt konstatera att de som bränner ut sig i arbetslivet hade gjort bättre att hoppa över arbetslivet. Det hade inneburit mindre lidande för dem själva och mindre kostnader för samhället.
<maxjezy> jag tycker vi kan ta in massa invandrare som vi redan gör
<realubot> Det talas för lite om viken av arbetslöshetslinjen i samhället i dag.
<maxjezy> och ge dem jobben, låg lön
<maxjezy> hög skatt
<maxjezy> och låta oss leva gött på slappande
<realubot> Det är som med nykterismen. Det är oroande tyst om nykterismens risker.
<maxjezy> är du nykter eller festar du loss om nätterna?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag är nästan alltid nykter vilket jag ser som en form av psykisk ohälsa.
<maxjezy> ja, allt som faller utanför normerna är ju sjukt
<maxjezy> och bör behandlas
<maxjezy> vi har börjat lalla för mycket med valfriheter och individualism, istället för att fösas fram likt djur.
<maxjezy> nu vill alla bli bloggare för jämnstäldheten
<maxjezy> visst, det är ju trevligt å så. alla ska få ha sex i vilka hål de vill osv.
<maxjezy> men det kommer ju till ett pris
<realubot> AIDS och ebola blir vardagsmat.
<maxjezy> det oroar mig, vem ska ta hand om mig när jag är gammal och hungrig
<realubot> Precis. Jag är också orolig för vart det här samhället är på väg.
<realubot> Det känns som om medborgarna håller på att tappa greppet.
<maxjezy> jo, det är ju bara att ta tempen på olika nätforum idag och jämnföra mot 2003
<maxjezy> det är förjävligt
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja genom att sticka in finger i forumen så får man en känsla för vart det barkar hän.
<maxjezy> för var dag som går så förlorar vi mer o mer makt i samhället, vi män som byggt upp samhället till vad det är.
<maxjezy> deppigt att bara tänka på det.
<madbear> vafan e det du säger XD
<realubot> Det kommer inte sluta här maxjezy. Det kommer nya tider.
<realubot> Inget vet vart det slutar. Det enda vi vet om framtiden är att den inte kommer att se ut som det gör nu.
<maxjezy> ja, fan.
<maxjezy> *snyftar*
<realubot> Stefan Lövet och alla andra politikertomtar pratar om "full sysslesättning" i en tid då produktiviteten ökar utan att sysselsättningen ökar i motsvarande takt. Det är en ny ekonomi. Robotar gör jobbet. Full sysselsättning kommer bara finnas i krig.
<maxjezy> det är snart brist på choklad, kakaoplantagen räcker inte till och när godiset är slut
<maxjezy> då blir det krig
<madbear> någon tjänar nog pengar på hög arbetslöshet oxå
<madbear> tänk om alla hade jobb
<madbear> då skulle man behöva betala högre löner vilket leder till lägre vinst
<madbear> inte bra för das kapital
<maxjezy> ja, de pressar lönerna neråt
<maxjezy> eller, håller de nere.
<maxjezy> om de finns svarta afrikaner som kan jobba för lågpris, varför ska inte vi vita europeer göra det ?
<maxjezy> annars är ju vi rasister som inte jobbar för samma lön
<madbear> ...
<madbear> det e ju europeer som kommer hit och jobbar billigt
<madbear> vita.
<madbear> du bor i svall? den brojäveln tex
<realubot> Det är klart att någon tjänar pengar på arbetslösheten. Människor släpper inte en fis utan att försöka tjäna pengar på det. Det är bara personer som utvecklar halvfärdiga operativsystem till datorer som gör det utan att tjäna pengar på det. Om ens de personerna.
<maxjezy> jo, jävla bro
<maxjezy> men, negrerna kommer vara de som pressar priserna i hela europa
<madbear> men jag har ingen koll, vad är bäst, bygga billigt med inplockad arbetskraft eller att bygga en dyrare bro med svensk arbetskraft?
 * andol undrar lite vad det är för kanal han hamnat i...
<realubot> maxjezy: Ta det lugnt med vad du skriver. Vi vill inte att du ska behöva dela cell med Parken.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad?
<maxjezy> N-ordet?
<madbear> ja, varför?
<maxjezy> det är ju populärkultur att använda
<realubot> andol: Du har hamnat i Din röst i natten, en politisk diskussionskanal där vi struntar i tabuna.
<maxjezy> hör det i alla mina hiphopplåtar jag lyssnar på
<madbear> ja, okej, du får säga det
<madbear> du e ju hiphoper
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> och innerst inne är jag neger
<maxjezy> min hud är vit men mitt hjärta är svart
<maxjezy> född i fel kropp eller vad man säger
<kes0> Nämenojoj hur du låter
<andol> maxjezy, madbear, realubot: Har ni ingen annanstans där ni kan ranta?
<realubot> Vem fan är inte neger? När allt kommer till krita? Vi lär ju härstamma från Afrika hela gänget om man bara backar bandet tillräckligt långt.
<maxjezy> realubot, har du kikat in windows 10?!
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Jag orkar inte.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har precis kollat in Windblows 8.1.
<maxjezy> jag har inte installerat det men det ser så nice ut.
<realubot> maxjezy: Och jag gillart inte. Gillar inte surfplatta-facet.
<madbear> andol: lugna dig, rantar jag?
<kes0> Är de högakustenbron ni snackar om ?
<madbear> strunt i bron! :P
<maxjezy> kes0, nya bron mellan skönsmon och skönsberg i sundsvall
<maxjezy> nya e4an som ska dra trafiken bort från stan
<kes0> maxjezy: Jaha okej, har släkt där :P
<maxjezy> och suga ur sundsvallbornas skattepengar
<kes0> Jamen va bra
<maxjezy> eller, pengar.
<madbear> både och? :D
<maxjezy> typ
<realubot> kes0: Häng inte upp dig på den där bron. Den är för mesar. Diskussionerna i kanalen är hårdare än så.
<maxjezy> vi är som danskjävlarna
<maxjezy> bygger broar och skaffar tullar
<kes0> Dricker öl å käkar korv också?
<kes0> Röda i nyllet?
<madbear> håll nivån!
<realubot> kes0: Jag har precis varnat för nykterismens risker. Hur många människor mår inte skit för att de har gått på myten om att man kan ha roligt utan alkohol?
<madbear> det ska man väl inte?
<kes0> realubot: De är inte kul utan alkohol
<maxjezy> lite kul är det
<maxjezy> jag har varit så lös i magen hela dagen
<maxjezy> vågar inte prutta utan att sitta på toa
<kes0> Fegis ;P
<realubot> maxjezy: Det intressanta är megatrenderna. Det som är så stort att det knappt märks.
<realubot> maxjezy: Internet är en sådan. Digitaliseringen.
<maxjezy> internet är en typisk fluga
<kes0> Han är ju full de är ju solklart
<maxjezy> ungefär som buffaloskorna
<realubot> maxjezy: Den nya tidens teknik kommer att förändra samhället lika mycket som ångmaskinen, elektriciteten och förbränningsmotorn.
<maxjezy> ja men se bara på hur porr blev tillgängligt för alla med internet
<maxjezy> det är en stor förändring
<realubot> maxjezy: Du förstår väl själv hur blåst en minister får vara när hon på allvar påstår att Internet bara är en fluga. Det handlar om total ofröståelse för den teknologiska utvecklingen och dess påverkan på samhället.
<maxjezy> porr är fortfarande tabu att prata om verkar det som, störst på internet men får så lite uppmärksamhet
<maxjezy> jo
<realubot> maxjezy: Exakt. Porren och Internet är en sådan sak.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ingen talar om hur hemskt det är med porrtidningar på Pressbyrån längre.
 * kes0 gör blåskontroll på realubot 
<maxjezy> nä
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför inte? För att utvecklingen har sprungit ifrån problemet.
<maxjezy> jag har playboytv på min smart tv
<realubot> maxjezy: På samma sätt är det med mycket annat i samhället. Verkligheten kommer och hälsar på och då är det sluttjafsat om meningslösheter.
<maxjezy> det fanns inte förr
<kes0> 2.7 promille, imponeradnde att mannen klarar av att irca
<realubot> maxjezy: Rätt som det är avfyrar Putin en kärnvapenmissil mot Europa och då är det slut bloggat för jämställdhetsbloggarna.
<realubot> Ingen bryr sig om en jävla jämställdhetsblogg då.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag tycker putin har varit vettig om att sprida bögpropaganda osv
<maxjezy> men lite hård i övrigt
 * kes0 gör en blåskontroll på maxjezy också
<maxjezy> såg en dokumentär igår om hitler och hur han blev den han blev och mediernas roll
<kes0> 2.9!
<realubot> maxjezy: Säga vad man vill om Putin men jag sätter min Ubuntu 8.04 LTS installationsskiva på att han har minst lika mycket innanför pannbenet som Merkel, Cameron och de andra lirarna och definitivt mer innanför pannebenet än Bildten och Lövén.
<maxjezy> jo, herregud
<kes0> High stakes
<realubot> maxjezy: Putte är gammal KBG:are.
<maxjezy> Putte?
<maxjezy> Putin=?
<maxjezy> KGB is the shit.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du skulle be till Gud för att få Jimmie Åkesson som svärson jämfört med en hårding som Putte.
<realubot> maxjezy: Den dag din dotter kommer hem med någon skön lirare som hon har raggat upp på Facebook 3.0.
<realubot> maxjezy: Putte äter sådana som dig och mig till frukost.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw14PQgG54Q
<maxjezy> denna låt är fet
<maxjezy> KGB theme.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det skulle inte förvåna mig om det var han som var kapten på den där ubåten försvaret jagade i skärgården i samma veva som politikerna förhandlade om försvarsbudgeten.
<kes0> Jag hade velat se nån tårta putin
<realubot> kes0: Det är ingen som tårtar Putte. då går det som med de oligarker och Pussy Riot. Det blir fängelse på vatten och bröd.
<kes0> De går! Men de slutar nog så
<kes0> Säkert svårare än med en svensk politiker dock
<maxjezy> det blir intressant att utvärdera dagens politik om 10 år
<maxjezy> tex, var tårtkvinnan en hjärtinna eller en som drev politiken hårdare mot anti invandring
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja det blir det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Precis.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror det lutar mot att hon är en nyttig idiot.
<maxjezy> jo
<realubot> maxjezy: Människor vill ha lugn och ordning. Det vill att livet ska tuffa på. De har nog med sina egna bekymmer och orkar inte med stäkiga politiker.
<realubot> *stökiga
<realubot> Jag ser SD som ett tecken på att den politiska makten har tappat greppet. Människor är inte nöjda med utvecklingen och söker alternativ. Sedan om de röstar SD eller någonting annat handlar bara om vilka alternativ som erbjuds.
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> jag röstade ju inte alls eftersom inte alternativ fanns
<realubot> Folk hetsar upp sig över SDs framgångar när de istället borde hetsa upp sig över sina egna misslyckanden. Det är inte riktigt samma sak.
<maxjezy> men om jag skuller rösta hade det blivit SD
<realubot> Frågan är inte varför 13 % röstade SD utan varför de inte röstade M och S.
<maxjezy> mest för att peka finger åt alla som röstar på annat
<maxjezy> de flesta här inne röstade nog SD
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är det jag menar. Du ser inget alternativ. Jag vet flera personer som resonerar så. Det ser inte valet som ett riktigt val eftersom de inte tycker att något parti företräder deras intressen. En farlig utveckling när en betydande del av samhället ställs utanför.
<maxjezy> jag är bara intresserad av den där tjejen i Centerns ungdomsförbund
<maxjezy> hon är het
<realubot> Jag tycker hon verkar fläpp.
<realubot> Men det tycker jag om nästan alla politiker.
<kes0> Vem är de?
<realubot> så det säger väl inte så mycket.
<kes0> Sojm är het
<kes0> som
 * realubot hoppas att skenet bedrar och att politiker inte är så dumma som de pratar.
<maxjezy> kes0 http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/politikerkollen/files/2013/05/Hanna-173.jpg
<kes0> maxjezy: Ah, sweet
<maxjezy> sparka lööv och in med denna tjejen istället
<maxjezy> och gör centern till pro cannabis partiet
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror den politiska situationen vi har i dag hänger ihop med megatrender.
<maxjezy> realubot, tror du vi också kommer legalisera kannabissen?
<realubot> maxjezy: En gång var Bonepartiet (Centerpartiet) ett stort parti i Sverige. Ingen bryr sig om Centerpatiet i dag. Alla vet att de är körda.
<maxjezy> det är ju poppis i andra länder
<realubot> maxjezy: Sossarna blev störst i spåren av industrialismen. Nu har industrisamhället övergått i ett informationssamhäll men det har sossarna missat.
<realubot> maxjezy: Piratpartiet hade en chans med de fintade bort sig själva.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det handlar också om megatrender.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror vi legaliserar cannabis den dagen det inte går att bättre komma åt problemet genom kriminalisering.
<maxjezy> man kan inte komma som piratpartiet och prata upphovsrätt
<maxjezy> det är som att prata om miniatyrjärnvägar
<maxjezy> nobody gives a fuck
<maxjezy> förutom de som bygger sånt
<realubot> maxjezy: Det som talar för legalisering är att det blir enklare och enklare att producera den typen av droger. Det blir väl som husbehovsbränningen. Något parti gör förr eller senare en politisk fråga av legaliseringen för att vinna väljare. Något annat parti gör precis tävrtom. Båda partierna vinner väljare på det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Att vi har massor av droger i samhället beror inte på politik utan vetenskap och produktionsteknik.
<maxjezy> cannabis tillhör ju människans traditioner att använda sedan mist 5000 år tillbaka
<maxjezy> troligtvis kommer det ersätta antibiotika
<realubot> maxjezy: PP är helt lost ja. Man måste prata sådant som människor upplever angår dem oavsett om det gör det eller inte.
<maxjezy> de borde gå ihop med SD och skapa en liten allians
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror att Sveriges narkotikapolitik kommer att bli mer som övriga Europas och världens.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det tror jag ligger i utvecklingens natur. Väldigt lite har uppstått i Sverige. Det mesta i Sverige kommer från utlandet. Sosicalismen, kristendomen e.c.t.
<realubot> *e.t.c.
<realubot> Du ser. Jag kan inte ens stava till socialism längre. Så otrendigt har det blivit.
<maxjezy> ja, nä, nu ska tanten upp om 2 timmar
<maxjezy> bäst att sätta igång tv och kolla lite house of cards
<maxjezy> riktigt bra politikserie
<realubot> SÃ¥ du har tagit tillbaka henne.
<realubot> Jag tittar inte på TV.
<realubot> TV är överskattat.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag streamar till tv
<maxjezy> från windows
<maxjezy> har inte netflix på min tv i sovrummet så
<realubot> Medellivslängden är längre än någonsin och de extra år vi lever nu jämfört med förr spenderar vi med att titta på TV.
<maxjezy> =)
<realubot> Så mycket för den utvecklingen.
<realubot> Trots dubbelt så många levnadsår så lyckas vi inte göra mer än hälften så många barn. Knäck den ekvationen om du kan maxjezy.
<maxjezy> jag vill ha fler barn men kvinnorna är inte lätta att ha o göra med
<maxjezy> de gnäller om att föda barn nuförtiden, deras uppgift lixom.
<maxjezy> "det gör ont" "jag blir slapp" "kul att spricka mellan två hål" osv.
<realubot> Tänk positivt. Det finns fler människor än någonsin tidigare i historien så det lär inte bli brist på människor bara för att du har svårt att få upp den.
<maxjezy> =)
<realubot> Eller vad det nu är som gör att du inte får fler barn.
<maxjezy> näääää. nu ger jag mig.
<realubot> Jag förstår. Det blev för mycket för dig ikväll. Nykter är du säkert också. Det blir för mycket på en och samma gång.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: ;)
<realubot> maxjezy: Kul att "chatta" med dig. Du är inte lika inskränkt som alla andra. Du vågar på gott och ont tänka annorlunda.
<realubot> Med reservation för att vi är lika blåsta båda två. Kaka söker maka liksom.
<realubot> Centerpartiet. Vad är det för jävla namn på ett parti? De hade lika gärna kunnat heta Mellanpartiet.
<realubot> Eller varför inte Mellanmjölkspartiet. Det anspelar ju på partiets ursprung.
<realubot> Men Centerpartiet är väl ganska höger? Hur hänger det ihop? Det är som om Vänsterpartiet skulle vara ett högerparti.
<realubot> Det är fan ingen ordning alls i politiken.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<nimnil> delhage: vilka kör linux på klientsidan i sverige?
<delhage> nimnil: vet ej
<nimnil> delhage: jag tänkte du om någon borde veta
<delhage> nä, så dålig är jag
<Coffe> någon som jobbat med logstash
<Coffe> någon som jobbat med logstash ?
<Coffe> oj eko
<pipi-> nimnil: jag kör linux på klientsidan :D
<nimnil> pipi-: jag med.
<nimnil> pipi-: gör du det på ett helt nätverk som admin?
<pipi-> aa. mitt hemmanätverk :p
<Laban> Menar du hela företag så är de nog rätt få
<einand> jag testa interna disken på min laptop http://cl.ly/YeNx
<HeMan> einand: jag kör komprimerad och krypterad btrfs på min laptop
<HeMan> einand: och med bonnie++ får jag ut ungefär dubbla din prestanda
<HeMan> einand: men det är bara för att bonnie++ gör för dåliga tester
<HeMan> einand: hur testar det där verktyget?
<einand> HeMan: jag kör visserligen också krypterat
<einand> fast är en laptop
<HeMan> min är också laptop
<einand> HeMan: det är blackmagicks verktyg, det gör tester för att simulera video inspelning
<HeMan> en Lenovo Yoga 2 med standarddisk
<einand> för att testa om prestandan räcker för det
<einand> du får ut 1400 Megabytes från det?
<HeMan> einand: 1500 Mbytes/s skrivprestanda
<einand> inte illa :)
<HeMan> einand: men som sagt, mätfel pga bonnie++
<einand> ok, vad är det rätta då?
<HeMan> einand: med fio som gör bättre tester ligger jag strax under 600 MB/s
<einand> ok
<einand> helt ok för magnet diskar
<HeMan> på din?
<einand> min är en ssd,
<HeMan> min med
<einand> ingen aning vem som är chip tillverkaren, är apples "hemma byggda"
<einand> http://cl.ly/Ydxc
<einand> nytt test
<einand> hur stor är din?
<HeMan> umm
<HeMan> 256 GB tror jag
<einand> SSD börjar bli trevligt snabba
<einand> måste dock ha en som klarar 880MB
<HeMan> jag har bara partionerat ca 20 GB
<einand> HeMan: vad gör du med resten?
<HeMan> einand: inget
<einand> ok
<HeMan> jag partitioner upp eftersom jag behöver det
<HeMan> har iofs en VG över i stort sett hela disken
<HeMan> LV'arna kommer och går beroende på vad jag labbar med
<HeMan> men mitt vanliga OS med /home osv är på ca 20 GB
<einand> längesedan jag ens hade så små filer
<HeMan> det är min 13" laptop, den är surf och ssh-terminal
<HeMan> kör lite virtuella maskiner och så för att labba
<einand> samma här :)
<einand> fast använder min för att redigera video på
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> har du provat göra det remote via tex VirtualGL eller DCV?
<einand> nix
<HeMan> det skulle vara intressant att testa
<HeMan> vi har flera kunder som kör riktigt avancerade cad-program via det
<einand> fast, behövs inte min nuvarande setup klar att redigera 6 stycken 4K stömmar samtidigt
<HeMan> har servrar med typ 10 SSD'er och 1 TB ram
<HeMan> och enkla terminaler
<einand> HeMan: har du någon länk till mera info
<einand> jag söker ett smidigare sätt att expotera videon nämligen
<HeMan> einand: dcv, http://www.nice-software.com/products/dcv
<einand> själva redigeringen är ok, men tar typ 1 vecka att exportera det
<HeMan> einand: virtualgl, http://www.virtualgl.org/
<einand> tack
 * realubot köpte Fair Trade i dag bara för att kunna skriva det i kanalen så att han får goodwill.
<realubot> Det kostar att slicka en IRC kanal i röven.
<K350> Ska man använda "useradd" eller "adduser" ?
<einand> K350: det stämmer
<einand> realubot: vad köpte du då, kaffe?
<einand> K350: båda gör samma sak, enda är adduser är snyggare och lättare att mata in data med
<einand> samt useradd skapar inte /home/user mappen
<K350> einand: Då tar vi 'adduser" då :-)
<einand> rån manfilen
<einand> useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead.
<K350> einand: Dom kunde väl vara så vänliga att plocka bort useradd då
<einand> nä, för det är ett lowlevel kommando, som tex adduser använder sig av
<einand> men håller med, är skitfrusterande
<einand> iaf, jag som inte är en "användar-administratör" måste alltid tänka efter vilket av kommandona det var ige
<K350> einand: Ja, det var just mitt problem. Jag lägger så gott som aldrig till någon användare. Men när det väl händer så sitter ja gjämt där och tänker" Vad var det nu...useradd eller adduser..."
<einand> K350: jag brukar tänka så här. "Hur skulle jag göra om jag bad någon annan lägga till en användare"
<einand> då säger jag "Can you pleas add user Nisse"
<einand> och då blir det adduser som är rätt kommando
<K350> einand: Ja, jag får väl lägga mig till med någon liten kom-ihåg-ramsa jag med :-)
<realubot> einand: Bensin.
<realubot> SOm jag hällde ut i närmsta naturreservat.
<realubot> kes0: adduser är det som gäller ja.
<realubot> kes0: Bara så att du vet. Glöm aldrig var du läste det först.
<realubot> einand: Cashew nötter.
<realubot> einand: Det är nyttigt. Ta en näve.
 * realubot sitter och sover i kanalen.
<K350> Finns det något textbaserat program för en multimedia databas?
<[F]adE> Någon vaken som kan pma mig o hjälpa mig med en sak?
<[F]adE> HDMI funkar fan inte på linux _/(
<[F]adE> :(
<[F]adE> Måste boota te windows varje gång. ...
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-22
<madbear> [F]adE: pma nä men vadå jag kör xubuntu iaf
<madbear> väljer settings och display
<[F]adE> Haha
<madbear> zup dawg
<[F]adE> Nu är jag nog lite för onykter för o mecka denna inställning :P
<madbear> nädå
<madbear> inget kan gå fel, bara ge fan i att vrida hdmin
<[F]adE> Men vore nice o slippa boota te windows hela tiden
<madbear> kan resultera i signalförlust
<[F]adE> Den är inte ens ansluten nu :P
<madbear> så vad har du gjort?
<madbear> vad har du försökt med
<[F]adE> 1 sec ska bara skriva klart ett inlägg på Fb
<madbear> men du e full, jag e trött
<madbear> du ska inte titta på något nu, vi tar det en annan dag
<[F]adE> SÃ¥
<[F]adE> Har installerat massa grejer som google rekommdendat när jag sökt på detta
<[F]adE> Vet i tusan dock för inget funkar :/
<[F]adE> madbear, np, kan ta det imorgon när jag ska se lördagsfilm om du vill :D
<madbear> vet inte hur settings ser ut för dig, men för mig är det där enkelt iaf
<madbear> display-> sen så bara "use this output"
<madbear> [F]adE: nvidia?
<[F]adE> madbear, sec öppnar display o ser vad den säger
<[F]adE> Uhm
<[F]adE> står all displays
<madbear> und?
<madbear> listar den några?
<[F]adE> Launcher placement säger all displays
<madbear> nvidiakort?
<[F]adE> vänta 2 sek
<[F]adE> MÃ¥ste jag boota user efter jag kopplar in HDMI nu?
<[F]adE> Eller ska det funka direkt?
<madbear> ska funka tror jag väl
<[F]adE> Ah bootar iaf brb
<[F]adE> Så har du en grund o gå på
<[F]adE> Kör btw inte xubutun
<[F]adE> ubuntu
<[F]adE> Utan vanligt
<[F]adE> Men brb
<[F]adE> SÃ¥
<[F]adE> Nu är HDMI ansluten o jag tror jag installerat nvidia-drivers tidigare
<[F]adE> madbear, vad ska jag göra? :P
<[F]adE> Hittar inte tvn
<madbear> du ska söka på nvidia i sökprylen
<[F]adE> ok
<[F]adE> Ah
<[F]adE> Hade bara ntv out
<[F]adE> Fel ?
<madbear> vadå
<[F]adE> nvtv *
<[F]adE> nvtv out
<[F]adE> Vad ska jag tanka ?
<madbear> du ska leta reda på nvidia-settings
<[F]adE> oki 1 sec
<[F]adE> Har det redan säger iaf ubuntu software center
<[F]adE> Transitional package for nvidia-settings
<[F]adE> Är det jag har
<[F]adE> Och hittar
<madbear> starta det då
<[F]adE> JK
<[F]adE> K
<[F]adE> Ehm
<[F]adE> Felruta
<madbear> sök i menyn eller kör nvidia-settings i terminal
<madbear> vad säger den då?
<[F]adE> You do not appear to be using nvidia x driver , edit xconf etc ..
<[F]adE> typ
<[F]adE> nvidia-settings .xconfig eller vad ?
<madbear> nä
<[F]adE> Den ville jag skulle köra config
<[F]adE> För nvidia
<madbear> har du petat in drivarna från nvidia?
<madbear> då fixar den xorg åt dig
<[F]adE> run nvidia-xconfig från root säger den : P Så gör det
<madbear> ja
<madbear> gör det
<[F]adE> Hm funkar inte :/
<[F]adE> Kör det i konsol
<[F]adE> Pastar hela felmeddelandet
<[F]adE> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<madbear> gör det
<[F]adE> Priovat
<[F]adE> Provat '
<[F]adE> Gick ej :/
<madbear> sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<[F]adE> Ah
<[F]adE> Ska prova
<[F]adE> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<[F]adE> :/
<madbear> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<madbear> Go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<[F]adE> Har installerat de tror jag :/
<[F]adE> Försökt detta bra länge
<[F]adE> Hittar för övrigt inte system-menyn alls i mitt ubuntu
<madbear> en ikon uppe till höger då
<[F]adE> Japp men där finns inte additional drivers
<[F]adE> Bara typ windows hanterare
<[F]adE> keyboard, mouse etc
<madbear> lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA -A 12
<madbear> skriv så i terminal
<[F]adE> Ok 1 sec
<[F]adE> Skickar PM
<[F]adE> TV'n säger ingen signal så nåt drivrutinsfel verkar det som :/
<madbear> i pakethanteraren
<[F]adE> software center?
<madbear> sök på fglrx
<madbear> ja
<[F]adE> Hittar additional drivers, redan installadwe
<[F]adE> O nåt annat
<[F]adE> ATI binary xord driver
<[F]adE> xorg **
<[F]adE> Ej installeradre
<madbear> ja
<madbear> du har ju ati kort
<madbear> det sa väl kommandot
<madbear> så det e dessa vi vill ha isf
<[F]adE> Ok så jag ska installera det som inte är installerat? :P
<[F]adE> ATI grejen
<madbear> ja, om du har ati
<madbear> det sa väl lspci
<[F]adE> Har inbyggt grafikkort med API ja :P
<[F]adE> ATI **
<madbear> dåså
<[F]adE> Den ville ersätta filer sa ja bara :P
<madbear> bra
<[F]adE> Får se vad som sker här lär behöva boota igen men :P
<madbear> ja
<[F]adE> Rullar en cig så länge brb
<madbear> nu sova, hörs
<[F]adE> Ahmen
<madbear> ja men
<[F]adE> Om jag behöver mer hjälp då? :OP
<madbear> nu e du på g
<[F]adE> :O *
<[F]adE> Vad ska jag göra sen då?
<madbear> dom har nå kotrollcenter oxå
<madbear> då funkar det
<madbear> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download#
<madbear> där kan du kolla
<[F]adE> Ok tack
<madbear> men starta om först
<[F]adE> För din hjälp
<[F]adE> <3
<madbear> lugnt
<madbear> hörs
<[F]adE> Godnatt mannen
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> [F]adE har börjat irca igfen alltså
<[F]adE> Linda^, ajjamen
<Linda^> med vettig ircklient?
<[F]adE> xchat :P
<Linda^> Så, nej då.
<[F]adE> Japp haha
<[F]adE> Kul o se dig vännen kram o hej :D
<Linda^> meh.. hatar när folk man aldrig träffat kallar en för vännen.
<[F]adE> SAorry då :P
<[F]adE> Sorry *
<Linda^> OCh, hade vi varit vänner hade du vetat att jag hatar att bli kallad för sånt trams
<Linda^> vännen, gumman, tönten
<Linda^> :P
<[F]adE> Jag vet du hatar sånt
<Linda^> Så du jävlas?
<Linda^> That's not cool man!
<[F]adE> Men kan inte hindra mig ibland :P
<[F]adE> <3
 * [F]adE lyssnar på bästa låten från 80talets serie
<Linda^> Jag är så trött
<[F]adE> Linda^, gissa vilen serie
<Linda^> Såååå trött
<[F]adE> vilken ***
<Linda^> ingen jävla aning
<Linda^> vet inte vilka serier som gick på 80-talet
<[F]adE> Tw** P*****
<Linda^> Jaha
<Linda^> Peaksssss?
<[F]adE> En stjärna för mkt kanske
<[F]adE> Men ja
<[F]adE> <3
<Linda^> Jag ångrar att jag såg den helt och hållet först ganska nyligen
<[F]adE> Dårå?
<Linda^> för jag tycker den är värdelös :(((
<[F]adE> Amen
<Linda^> hade antagligen gillat den mer på sin tid
<Linda^> eller närmare sin tid iaf
<[F]adE> FÃ¥r jag skryta lite ? :P
<Linda^> nä!
<Linda^> :@
<[F]adE> Du vet vem som regisserade den va?
<Linda^> ja?
<[F]adE> Han har en dotter som heter Melissa
<[F]adE> Som gör skivomslag åt min brors band :D
<[F]adE> Det är rätt tungt <3
<Linda^> :o
<[F]adE> Jobbar du natt ännu eller?
<[F]adE> Eller sovdags?
<Linda^> varit på jobbet i två timmar bara
<[F]adE> Ah så jobbar natt mao
<Linda^> uh, kundmail
<[F]adE> Melissa Lynch :D
<Linda^> brb
<[F]adE> Tappade namnet :P
<[F]adE> Ait
<Linda^> enligt imdb finns en till creator dock
<Linda^> fast lynch är väl den mest kända
<[F]adE> Ja, david gjorde säsong 1 o några eps i tvåan tror jag
<[F]adE> Sen tog nån annan nisse över
<[F]adE> Tror även david skrev hela grejen med Black Lodge o det.
<[F]adE> Men inte säker.
<[F]adE> Men ja IMDB har rätt, han gav upp  o gav hela grejen till den andra co-writern.
<[F]adE> Men kommer en ny säsong nu 2015 nu som Lynch skriver på :D
<[F]adE> Fortsättning på Laura Palmer storyn
<[F]adE> Linda^, lurigt kundsamtal? ^^
<Linda^> skulle bara undersöka en grej och svara
<[F]adE> Ok :D
<[F]adE> Kul du mindes mig haha
<[F]adE> ^^
<Linda^> Jag må va gammal, men mitt minne är inte rökt för det.
<[F]adE> Minns dig med
<Linda^> Hade ju dig på facebook fan
<[F]adE> Minns t.om ditt efternamn men skriver ej ut här :P
<Linda^> Det gör du rätt i.
<[F]adE> Ah lite vett har jag ^^
<[F]adE> Men du tog bort mig från FB :)
<[F]adE> Antagligen för jag var random person bara
<[F]adE> No offense :P
<Linda^> eller för att jag aldrig träffat dig
<Linda^> rensade alla från FP
<[F]adE> Med andra ord random?
<[F]adE> :P
<Linda^> Well, ja. Egentligen så.
<Linda^> Har bara hellokiller kvar, men henne träffar jag ju så.
<[F]adE> Men du mindes mig iaf :D
<[F]adE> Det var lite gulligt
<Linda^> haha men herregud, vad har du tagit?
<[F]adE> Alkohol ? :o)
<Linda^> du får ta och nyktra till!
<[F]adE> Snart så
<[F]adE> Är jag otrevlig menar du? :O
<[F]adE> Förlåt isf
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> Menar att du är lite väl.. fjantig? eller vad man ska säga :P
<Linda^> det här "gulligt"snackat
<Linda^> duvet
<[F]adE> Haha. Driver med dig Linda^
<[F]adE> Skriver gullet till de flesta :P
<[F]adE> Även killvänner
<Linda^> Du skrev inte gullet
<Linda^> du skrev gulligt. att jag minns dig
<Linda^> töntigt ju! :<
<[F]adE> Ja ?
<[F]adE> Men tönt <3
<Linda^> Meh
<[F]adE> MÄH
<[F]adE> Akta så jag inte addar dig på FB igen ^ ^
<[F]adE> Dock har du valet där
<[F]adE> Så jag failar rätt hårt
<[F]adE> Prolly
<Linda^> Mhm!
<[F]adE> :D
<Linda^> pallar inte ha folk jag aldrig träffar där
<Linda^> Det är väl inga konstigheter?
<[F]adE> Linda^, nejdå
<[F]adE> NP :O)
<Linda^> Tobleroneeee
<kes0> Troll ses i skogen! lala
<screedo> God morgon
<peyam> hej
<Dynamit> Hej, hur är läget?
<peyam> tja realubot
<Dynamit> Fy fan
<Dynamit> nu blir jag rabiat
<Dynamit> Jäkla kod som gnäller om att värderna inte är defierad fast det inte finns något fel för den ser exakt ut som alla annan kod förutom namnet
<Dynamit> och de andra funkar felfritt
<peyam> HEj
<Meerkat> ¡hola señor peyam!
<peyam> hola amigos
<cHarNe2> era erfarenheter av SOAP?
<realubot> Vad säger upphovsrätten om att göra en schablon av ett fotografi?
<realubot> Den som svarar rätt får ett hedersomnämnande i realubots biografi.
<einand> realubot: om du uppnår verkshöjd är det tillåtet, och förbrivat bruk är det alltid tillåtet
<Meerkat> fast piratkopiering för privat bruk är väl inte längre lagligt?
<Barre> jo, det är andledningen till att copyswede kan ta ut hutlösa priser på usb.minnen och hdd. för att privatkopiering är lagligt
<realubot> einand: Tack. Men frågan är då istället om en typisk schablon utifrån ett fotografi uppnår verkshöjd.
<Meerkat> varför får man då inte tanka filmer?
<realubot> Meerkat: Du har inte köpt originalet.
<realubot> Meerkat: Du får göra kopior för privat bruk om du har betalat för originalet typ.
<einand> realubot: en scablon bör göra det
<Barre> du får även låna av kompisar och kopiera för privat bruk
<Barre> om det är så att kompisen äger orginalet
<realubot> Barre: Man undrar vad en "kompis" är.
<realubot> Kaffe nu tjejer.
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-23
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du?
<realubot> Hur lång tid gäller upphovsrätten för fotografier i USA?
<realubot> Gäller förändringarna i upphovsrätten retroaktivt d.v.s. även för fotografier som rä tagna innan upphovsrätten ändrades?
<realubot> Nu får ni allt ta och vakna. Klockan är snart 5. Det börjar bli dags att stiga upp, göra sig i ordning och gå till jobbet.
<screedo> God morgon.
<Linda^> morrn morrn
<realubot> Vad är det för fel på Aftonblanders bildspel? Fungerar inte i Fx eller Opera.
<realubot> *Aftonbladets
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<realubot> Dynamit: Vem frågar du?
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> !seen realbut
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<einand> så
<einand> lagt upp nya fotografier på Jack
<itmannen> Philip5:: Hej. Är din senaste ppa för digikam enbart för Kubuntu?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> (*)ubuntu och mint
<Philip5> fast mint har jag ingen koll på men folk använder min ppa för det
<Philip5> sitter just nu och packar digikam 4.5 för trusty
<itmannen> Ok. Bra
<Philip5> 4.4 finns
<Philip5> och 4.5 för unity
<Philip5> ops, för utopic
<itmannen> Det gick åt pipan helt när jag provade med den igår
<Philip5> vilken?
<itmannen> 4.4 Trusty
<Philip5> körde du rätt combo?
<itmannen> Combo?
<Philip5> jo det beror på vilken version av kde-libs du har i dina förråd
<itmannen> Jag utförde helt enligt intruktionerna
<Philip5> om du har kde 4.13 så ska du bara ha min "extra" ppa men har du kde 4.14 så måste du ha både min extra ppa och min kubuntu-backports ppa
<Philip5> annars funkar det inte
<itmannen> Jag har inte Kubuntu
<Philip5> spelar ingen roll
<Philip5> den heter så
<Philip5> kör du mint så har du nog kde 4.14
<itmannen> Det blev tok med libs
<itmannen> Ubuntu 14.04-1
<K350> Hur gör jag för att köra två bash script samtidigt från terminalen?
<Philip5> itmannen: vilken version av kde hänvisar den till om du kör det här: apt-cache policy kdelibs5-dev
<itmannen> Philip5:: "Installerad: (ingen)
<Philip5> itmannen: nä men om den skulle installera står där
<Philip5> du behöver inte installera den :)
<itmannen> Ok
<Philip5> bara kolla versionsnummret
<itmannen> Men nu har jag iaf fått igång 4.4
<Philip5> ok, vad saknades?
<itmannen> Det blev fel med ett gäng libs som vägrade att installeras
<Philip5> men de kom nu?
<itmannen> Troligen
<itmannen> Det blir iaf inga error i terminalen
<Dynamit> Baa har feta problem med en kod jag bråkat med i flera dygn jäkla skit
<itmannen> Och programmet funkar som det ska
<Philip5> itmannen: najs, får se om det ens går att bygga digikam 4.5 mot de äldre kde-grejset som är med i ubuntu 14.04
<itmannen> Du är händig du. :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> de har gjort om lite hur digikam 4.5 byggs vilket blev lite meck först
<itmannen> Ett underbart prog är det iaf
<Philip5> japp
<itmannen> Det är bland det första jag install vid en nyinstall av OS
<Philip5> fast det är inte en paketunderhållares dröm
<itmannen> Det och Synaptic
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/cviAHkDJ Philip5 eller itmannen blir någon av er klocka varför den koden ger mig att index sub inte är indexerad
<Philip5> det är byggt på lite annorlunda sätt vad gäller paket och grejs
<Dynamit> när jag använder $_POST['sub']
<itmannen> Ok. Men det fixar du lätt
<Dynamit> som det är i koden i länken så funkar POST kontrollen men problemet är att det triggas alltid ju vilket inte är meningen
<Philip5> itmannen: när du importerar bilder från en kamera. ser du previews av bilderna i digikams importfönster då när du kan välja vilka bilder att importer?
<Philip5> importera
<Philip5> eller ser du bara ikoner
<itmannen> Philip5:: Jag har aldrig provat att importera direkt från en kamera
<itmannen> Men jag har anslutit den iaf. :)
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> tänkte det var mest ett problem jag hade i 4.4 men som verkar fixat i 4.5
<Philip5> itmannen: fått pilla lite med inställningar för paketen men nu är 45% av digikam 4.5 byggt här på min burk för 14.04... sedan test innan uppladdning till launchpad :)
<Philip5> itmannen: men det blir nog hamburgerpaud emellan :)
<Philip5> hamburgerpaus
<maxjezy> hejh!
<Philip5> hojh
<maxjezy> Philip5, är mässen slut nu?
<Philip5> jag var bara där i fredags
<Philip5> itmannen: nu håller digikam 4.5 på att byggas på launchpad så du kan nog uppdatera om 20-30 min :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: men idag var annars sista dagen
<einand> måste köpa en strumpa till min kamera
<Philip5> einand: stödstrumpa?
<einand> Philip5: värme, precis som nästan alla kamror så jobbar den inte bra nu i vinter
<einand> när det blir en massa minusgrader
<einand> Philip5: skall köpa en blackmagick nu i vinter
<screedo> Godkväll
<maxjezy> einand, dra på en black mamba
<Philip5> einand: så länge det inte är fukt i den från kondens eller så brukar själva kameran klara sig rätt bra men batteriet klarar sig sämre
<maxjezy> kanske de inte heter så längre
<Philip5> einand: jag håller inte på med video så jag ska inte ge mig på någon bu eller bä om BM
<maxjezy> svarta kodomerna
<einand> Philip5: då vet jag inte vad du använder för grejer, men jag brukar få problem med att använda mina i extrem kyla
<einand> tex Nikon D800 fungerar helt värdelöst i svensk vinter
<Philip5> vad är extrem kyla för dig? jag har använt min i -15-25 grader utan problem så länge jag håller batteriet varmt men kameran konstant kall
<einand> tja runt -15 går gränsen för mig
<einand> där börjar extrem kyla
<Philip5> vid -15 har jag inga problem med d7000 så länge jag tar ur batteriet och sätter i det när jag använder
<einand> tja batteriet är sällan problem, brukar vara mest att bilden ser intressant ut
<maxjezy> det beror lite på var man mäter
<maxjezy> i norrland är det kyla på normal nivå
<Philip5> och att jag ser till att inte få kondens
<einand> bildkvaliten blir marknat sämre
<einand> står till och med i manualen att den bör ej användas under 0 grader
<einand> iaf, nikon d5100, d600 och d800 blir snudd på oanvänbara vid sådan kyla
<einand> står i manualen tex
<einand> Operating environment
<einand> Operating environment
<einand> Temperature: 0 to 40°C
<Philip5> itmannen: nu får försökskaninen vakna och köra en update ;)
<einand> Philip5: https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/cinemacameras
<einand> även om du inte pysslar med video, rekomenderar jag dig att kolla in länken
<Philip5> ska du skaffa en ninja för att fånga videodata med och vad ska du köra för glas på den?
<einand> nä, den spelar in direkt på ssd, så behöver ingen ninja
<einand> droppar filma på DSLR
<einand> blir för tråkig bildk
<einand> bild
<einand> måste ha en kamera med global shutter
<Philip5> ok
<einand> tja, jag får köpa på mig canon objektiv, eftersom den har EF mount
<einand> har tex ett Canon Prime 70-200mm 2.6
<einand> Philip5: bitraten ligger på 220MBs, eller 880MBs om jag väljer att köra raw
<Philip5> einand: du skaffar väl en Canon CN7x17 KAS S Cine-Servo 17-120mm T2.95
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad kostar det?
<einand> Philip5: brukar överlag inte gilla zoom objektiv, föredrar fasta gejer
<einand> grejer
<Philip5> maxjezy: $31,350.00
<Philip5> med den gluggen så funkar det nog bra med zoom också ;)
<einand> ändå helt ok pris
<maxjezy> Philip5, köpte du något på mässen?
<Philip5> näpp
<Philip5> brukar inte vara så mycket att köpa
<Philip5> mest grejer som visas
<Philip5> och det som säljs till mässpris brukar mest vara typ lägsta pris på prisjakt ändå
<maxjezy> dåligt
<Philip5> visserligen hade de specialpris på en del kameraväskor från thinktank som faktiskt var billgit med de såldes bara i stålgrå färg
<Philip5> fotomässan är en sådan typ av mässa
<Philip5> visa, kläm och känn
<maxjezy> ska man riskera livet på en mässa så ska man ju iaf riskera att få köpa något as-nice till bra pris
<Philip5> de flesta som ställer ut där är ju inte butiker utan tillverkare eller grossister
<Philip5> de säljer ju normalt inte själva
<Philip5> man kan köpa baknummer på svenska fototidningar billigt och en del fotoböcker ganska billigt
<Philip5> itmannen: ping!
<einand> Philip5: hade dom någon bra "rullväska" på mässan?
<maxjezy> gah, playboy.tv var inget att hänga i granen
<maxjezy> tjuvar pengar lite väl ofta för detta innehållet
<maxjezy> einand, vad har du för kamera nu?
<Philip5> einand: kollade inte på det
<maxjezy> vad för program behöver man för DNG's?
<maxjezy> jag testade aftershot men det funkade inte.
<Philip5> aftershot ska funka med en korrekt dng
<Philip5> dng är ju en standardiserad raw
<maxjezy> ja, de tycker jag med.
<maxjezy> vad ska jag testa mer för program?
<einand> maxjezy: jag har kvar min nikon 5100, skall dock köpa en ny i feb
<maxjezy> einand, aha.
<einand> maxjezy: DNG klarar väl typ alla program
<maxjezy> einand, du ska inte börja spela GTA 5 med mig då?
<maxjezy> online?
<einand> faktiskt aldrig spelat GTA sedan GTA1 ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: om inte aftershot klarar dng-filen så tror jag det är större chans att det är fel på filen
<maxjezy> det kommer till pc i januari
<maxjezy> Philip5, skumt.
<einand> maxjezy: blir en blackmagic 4K
<maxjezy> einand, vad kostar det dig?
<einand> funderade på en Blackmagick URSA
<einand> men kostar ju 12.000kr för 6 minuters film
<einand> så kändes inte värt det idag
<einand> maxjezy: den ligger väl på 29.0000 tror jag (4K)
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> undrar när sony släpper sin A7s2
<einand> ursa är najs, väger visserligen 8KG, men kan filma i 100fps i 4K
<einand> den kostar 56Kkr
<maxjezy> RED klarar ju 86 bilder i 6k
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> eller typ 150 i 4k
<maxjezy> eller typ 400 i full HD
<einand> jo, fast red har sämre sensor ;)
<maxjezy> 18 stop dynamic range?
<maxjezy> vad har black mamba?
<einand> skärpan tänkte jag på
<einand> inte kollat på black mamba
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> iaf, bestämt mig, fått finansering på 4K kameran
<einand> skönt att kunna köpa grejer, och äga dom själv för en gångs skull
<maxjezy> jo
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdWSnYaGqyw&list=UUgoEJnlt121GySCtT3r_-Aw
<maxjezy> vad för kamera?
<einand> maxjezy: gissa
<einand> är två kamror, en är en canon 600D
<einand> men absolut första klippet är min kamera
<maxjezy> go pro?
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> har dock inte color gradat ännu
<einand> pfft
<einand> youtube förstör kvaliten, borde lägga upp ett orginal klipp
<maxjezy> jo, youtube är bra på det.
<maxjezy> ladda upp i 4k så får du bättre bitrate
<einand> nä, nikon d5100
<einand> fast har inte 4K material
<maxjezy> bara skala upp det
<einand> blir väl fult?
<einand> nja, gör en egen tjänst för det sedan
<maxjezy> det ska ge resultat enligt onlinekällor
<maxjezy> jag sitter och renderar lite och räknar lite på siffror
<einand> måste säga att efter jag lärt mig slänga in en hackad nikon firmware blev det bättre bild
<maxjezy> 1 frame tar ca 25 minuter, 24 frames tar ca 12 timmar
<einand> skönt med en mac, renderar 4K i realtid, eller upp till 4X realtid
<maxjezy> fan, det går inte ihop.
<einand> fast jag kör proress
<maxjezy> måste köpa renderfarmaccess
<einand> bytte till mac, just pga video
<einand> ett 2h 1080p klipp för youtube tar runt 2-3 minuter att rendera, om källan är proress
<einand> är källan h264 så tar det typ flera veckor
<einand> maxjezy: fast då räknar jag utan några filter eller nått, utan ren klippning
<maxjezy> einand, givetvis :)
<maxjezy> sitter och tittar lite på dina videos och du skulle nyttja någon stabilisering
<maxjezy> momopod kanske?
<maxjezy> Sniglen Gunnar :)
<cadmium__> god kväll
<Rhenium> någon som vet hur man tar bort krypteringen om man gjorde det i installationen av ubuntu (hela HDDn)
<maxjezy> Rhenium, flytta det krypterade innehållet till en annan disk och sedan pilla bort krypteringen och därefter återskapa innehållet till den disken?
<Rhenium> hur pillar man bort krypteringen då?
<maxjezy> lättast är väl att kopiera innehållet och installera om allt.
<Rhenium> ja jag vill installera om allt men kommer inte åt BIOS
<maxjezy> pga?
<Rhenium> tror att de ligger på HHDn?
<Rhenium> och är därför krypterade
<maxjezy> bios ligger inte på disken
<Rhenium> om man trycker f2 vid boot kommer man ändå till krypteringsrutan
<Rhenium> och bootar man med en annan HDD så startar datorn bara om sig om och om igen
<Rhenium> så antar att de ligger på HDDn
<maxjezy> om det låg på hårddisken så skulle den inte kunna påverka den nya diskens åtkomst
<Rhenium> tänker att om de ligger där och man kopplar bort den finns de ju inte
<Rhenium> och om man kör boot menu innan krypteringen så finns inte bios
<Rhenium> utan bara ubuntu
<maxjezy> jag blev lite snurrig här ett tag, blandar ihop äpplen och päron märker jag
<Rhenium> lär vara jag :S kan ju inte ens formatera om min egen laptop :'(
<maxjezy> vet inte om din bios har något som känner igen hårdvara och inte går att byta ut utan någon kod eller så.
<maxjezy> men logga in och kopiera allt viktigt och starta om på ny kula är min rekommendation
<einand> maxjezy: är det sony a7s är väl den som klarar extremt low light?
<maxjezy> einand, jo den har typ 12 megapixlar tror jag
<maxjezy> einand, den skulle vara nice att komplementera med
<einand> japp, funderar på det
<maxjezy> eftersom du har fullframe, samt bra avstånd till sensorn så du kan köpa billig optik med manuell fokusering
<einand> jo, samt nästa uppdatering ger den logging
<maxjezy> shit, 6 månader sedan jag gjorde något på tuben
<einand> maxjezy: nu får du skärpa dig
<einand> hur går 3d kursen?
<maxjezy> den går bra
<maxjezy> man lär sig mycket
<maxjezy> men jag har redan fått skicka in klagomål
<maxjezy> att ladda ner kursmaterialet tog mig 12 timmar, för 1 timma video.
<maxjezy> men det löstes på mindre än några timmar, så det var nog något fel på servern
<einand> sådant skulle dom lägga upp som torrents
<einand> maxjezy: vilken mjukvara, och vad kostar kursen?
<maxjezy> det finns olika paket, men allt från några tusen till kanske 10 tusen
<maxjezy> jag betalar per vecka
<maxjezy> ca 3000 totalt tror jag det blev
<maxjezy> http://www.thearchitectureacademy.com/
<einand> svensk eller utlänsk kurs?
<maxjezy> det är blenderguru, han är australienare
<maxjezy> andrew price heter kurskillen
<maxjezy> köper man dyrare varianten får man massor med extramaterial, men man lär sig ingenting annat.
<maxjezy> typ, hundratals modeller osv
<maxjezy> material
<maxjezy> texturer sv.
<einand> lär man sig något vettigt då? alltså värt pengarna
<maxjezy> ja det tycker jag
<maxjezy> om man annars räknar tid som pengar
<einand> du kan får hjälpa mig med lite 3d animationer ;)
<maxjezy> det är så mycket information som normalt sett är spritt över internet
<maxjezy> vad ska du ha för 3d animationer?
<maxjezy> till din mediaportal?
<maxjezy> snurrande jordglobar med rött och blått?
<einand> maxjezy: tänkte starta en nyhetskanal
<einand> Vet inte ännu
<einand> vill ha något klassiskt, men ändå fräst
<einand> skall inte kännas CNN
<maxjezy> det är en svår balansgång att hitta något som fungerar
<maxjezy> såg att du har lite testgrejer på tuben
<maxjezy> namnskylten påminner lite om svt
<einand> maxjezy: testade piratpartiets grafiska profil i rörligt
<einand> men vill ta fram en egen
<maxjezy> tycker det är en skitfrän ide
<maxjezy> fan va sugen jag är på burgerking
<maxjezy> chilicheeseburger
<maxjezy> http://www.burgerking.se/menu/chili-cheese-burger
<maxjezy> klicka på egen risk
<realubot> För lite mat för pengarna.
<realubot> Jag köper bara hamburgare för 9 kr eller vad de kostar.
<realubot> maxjezy: De godaste burgarna jag har ätit är de som är gjorda på riktigt kött.
<realubot> maxjezy: Typ sådana som finns på menyn på vissa restauranger.
<einand> realubot: laga själv, då kostar det max några tior
<einand> jag brukar göra agnus burgare själv
<einand> 200g
<einand> går på 14kr/styck
<einand> och man klarar sig under dina 5 minuters regler också realubot  ;)
<maxjezy> jag har kött men inge bröd eller ost
<maxjezy> och jalapenos vill jag ha
<einand> <3
<realubot> einand: Ja 5-minutersregeln är ju ett måste.
<realubot> einand: Dock räknas den bara när man själv lagar mat så om de tar längre tid på sig på restaurangen så är det okej.
<einand> köp en färdig agnus, tar 3 minuter att steka, och då har du 2 minuter kvar att lägga på salad, ost och bröd
<realubot> LÃ¥ter rimligt.
<einand> totalkostnad blir ca 14-20kr
<einand> beorende på vad du har på
<maxjezy> mina burgare kostar nog lite mer
<realubot> einand: Dock kräver jag kött av hög kvalité.
<realubot> Svenskt och så mycket nöt som möjligt.
<maxjezy> 10 kr /kött, 5 kr /bröd, 10 kr för bacon och sallad och ost på det, kanske 5 kr.
<einand> realubot: ja, jag nämnde precis det kött av bästa möjliga kvalitet
<maxjezy> 30 kr
<maxjezy> fortfarande bra pris
<einand> maxjezy: hur mycket bacon har du på, du får ju typ 2 paket för 10kr
<maxjezy> ett paket kostar 40 kr
<einand> du köper lyx grejer ;)
<realubot> einand: Tack för tipset. Ska kolla in dem nästa gång jag är i butiken.
<maxjezy> jo, det är dyrgrejor :)
<einand> realubot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angus_cattle
<einand> http://www.norrlandsblackangus.com
<maxjezy> einand http://birgittahoglundsmat.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/april-11-25-079-1.jpg
<maxjezy> 250 gram bacon dock för 42 kr
<einand> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> inte så farligt
<einand> jag har en köttgrossit brevid jobbet som förser mig me "allting"
<realubot> Jag har blivit mer och mer nogräknad vad gäller maten.
<einand> maxjezy: vill du lyxa till det, rekomenderar jag Bisonkött
<einand> ligger på 500kr/kg
<einand> men ändå billigare än tex McDonalds
<realubot> Är det värt det då?
<realubot> Bisonköttet?
<realubot> Eller smakar det typ ... kyckling?
<einand> realubot: njea. blir ca 40kr/burgare i kött
<maxjezy> najs, slidhondjur
<einand> nädå smakar väldigt vilt
<maxjezy> http://recept.citygross.se/action/subProductGroupCG;jsessionid=2505FE8E51C4BCECC79E6533CBC6C940?productGroupId3=11618
<einand> dom har zebra, pyton, aligator m.m.
<maxjezy> aligator vill jag ha
<einand> maxjezy: trodde det var en förolämpning först
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Den största fördelen med att laga mat hemma är inte kostnaden jämfört med McDonalds utan att man slipper besöka McDonalds.
<einand> största fördelen är att man får bättre mat för samma peng
<maxjezy> ja, jag köper oftast hem ingredienser för ca 500 kr till hamburgare
<maxjezy> och det räcker en vecka
<einand> jo, burgare är rejält prisvärda
<einand> och går att variera
<maxjezy> precis
<einand> hamburgare med röka vitaböner, så får man en väldigt lantkänsla
<realubot> Det jobbiga är alla ingredienser och att det är lätt att bryta 5-minutersregeln när man jonglerar med ingridienserna.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag brukar blanda färdigt en sallad och ha i kylen
<maxjezy> håller ett par dagar
<maxjezy> spar jag tid
<maxjezy> och disk
<einand> realubot: fast, bryter du mot reglerna om du lägger 1h på söndagen, och sedan nära på 0 minuter resten av veckan?
<realubot> einand: Regeln är hård. Max. 5 minuter per köksbesök.
<realubot> Alltid.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Tillbringar du mer än 5 minuter i köket så bör du fråga dig vad du gör med ditt liv.
<maxjezy> realubot, kan du inte börja matblogga på instagram?
<einand> äter otroligt god mat
<realubot> Så tyvärr går det inte att vara bortrest i en vecka och sedan göra ett långkok när man kommer hem.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är nästan så man skulle vilja göra det.
<realubot> Men man kan alltså laga till saker som tar mer än 5 minuter men man får inte befinna sig mer än fem minuter i köket.
<maxjezy> jag ångrar lite att jag sluta matblogga
<einand> fast jag tänkte så här, 7*5 blir 35 minuter, så om du i stället står 60min och har mat två veckor. Så spar du 10 minuter av ditt liv
<realubot> Givetvis får man inte heller tillreda maten i badrummet eller vardagsrummet.
<realubot> Det är fusk.
<einand> samt, dessa 5 minuter blir att avbrott från allt annat man gör
<realubot> einand: Det hjälps inte. Max 5 minuter per köksbesök.
<realubot> einand: Lagen är glasklar på den punkten.
<einand> så 5 minuter per dag, är otroligt ineffektivt
<einand> skiter i lagen, jag jobbar på att effektivisera mitt liv
<maxjezy> nä, steker lite korv nu!
<maxjezy> brb
<realubot> einand: Då kan du riva ut köket.
<realubot> Otroligt ineffektivt rum.
<realubot> maxjezy: Max 5 minuter!
<realubot> einand: Jag jobbar på att ineffektivisera mitt liv. Men femminutersregeln håller jag hårt på.
<einand> realubot: hur ser en typiskt måltid ut för dig?
<realubot> einand: I dag åt jag fryspizza.
<einand> vilken typ?
<realubot> einand: Igår åt jag fiskgratäng.
<realubot> einand: Kebab.
<realubot> Märke okänd.
<einand> hum.. kräver inte de mera än 5 minuters micro tid?
<realubot> einand: Jo. Men det är ju tiden jag är i köket som räknas.
<einand> men då räknas ju långkok med
<realubot> einand: Om jag slänger ihop någonting på 5 minuter och det står 1 h i ugnen så räknas det som 5 minuter.
<einand> 5 minuter att slänga ihop allting dag 1, 5 minuters att ta ut alting dag 2
<Rhenium> någon som vet något om denna error? http://pastebin.com/1XNtJs1L
<realubot> Det hade funkat ja.
<einand> Rhenium: trasig minne?
<realubot> einand: Jag tränar inför om jag skulle få en fru. Jag vill inte riskera att klampa in på hennes domän. Lika bra att jag lär mig hålla mig borta från köket.
<Rhenium> einad: mjukvara då?
<einand> kan vara dålig kod med
<einand> google har en massa information om det
<Rhenium> okok
<maxjezy> jag har ingen timestamp men jag steker korv, köttbullar, skinka, brer mackor
<maxjezy> tar nog mer tid än 5 minuter
<einand> A glibc memory corruption error usually means that your code overwrote some of the memory
<einand> between the allocated ranges handed to you by malloc or calloc (or realloc).
<einand> It can also be caused by continuing to access memory that you have freed,
<einand> or freeing the same address twice, or freeing an address you never allocated.
<einand> min fru säger att jag är elak när jag är ärlig
<Rhenium> ;D
<realubot> Om man skulle skapa ett "Munchkin".
<einand> realubot: som spelet?
<realubot> Ja. Spelet Munchkin. I en tid när alla bygger appar så kan det vara rätt att göra precis tvärtom.
<realubot> Konstruera ett klassiskt jävla brädspel.
<einand> eller en digial version av Munchkin, inte hittat det
<einand> letar för fullt
<einand> överväger att scanna in alla mina Munchkin kort och göra ett själv
<realubot> einand: Jag är lite inne på att gå mot strömmen.
<realubot> einand: Bara "döda fiskar simmar ..." du vet.
<einand> jag gör bara sådant jag själv gillar
<einand> bara döda fiskar flyter med strömmen heter det ;)
<realubot> einand: När alla sitter och stirrar in i bildskärmarna hela dagarna så är meningen med klassiska sällskapsspel större än någonsin.
<realubot> einand: Inte om det är zombifiskar vi talar om.
<realubot> *zombie
<einand> fast då måste man ju ut och träffa folk
<realubot> Ja det är nackdelen förstås.
<realubot> Men om man är väldigt selektiv med vilka man träffar så kanske det kan gå.
<einand> kanske
<einand> man kan ju bjuda in folk på beta kväll
<realubot> Typ.
<einand> realubot: vad sägs om det här, om du gör brädspelsversion, så får jag rättigheterna på online versionen av samma spel
<realubot> einand: Det hade varit något du.
<einand> då kan vi båda sammarbeta, och göra det vi gillar
<realubot> einand: Det kanske inte är en så dum idé.
<einand> realubot: du, kombination, brädspel som man kan spela två grupper på olika platser
<einand> tex, 2-4 pers hos dig, spelar mot 2-4 pers hos mig
<realubot> einand: Det finns dock en motsägelse i upplägget.
<maxjezy> jag är klar nu och äter
<maxjezy> hur lång tid tog det?
<einand> det är fortfarande online, fast helt transparant, det kommer aldrig synas
<realubot> einand: Ett brädspel bör vara svårt att digitalisera för att undvika piratkopiering.
<realubot> maxjezy: 15 minuter. Underkänt.
<maxjezy> trerätters ju :)
<einand> 00:34:19 < maxjezy> nä, steker lite korv nu!
<realubot> maxjezy: Nu får du vara utan mat i 3 dygn för att kompensera övertiden.
 * einand tror maxjezy satt på toan i 10 minuter också
<realubot> einand: Vad menar du?
<maxjezy> ja, det var ju mest sittades
<einand> realubot: hur ser du på idén att steka en korv bara tar 2 minuter, om du packar upp den, lägger i stekpannan, går ut ur rummet, går in vänder på den, går ut igen
<einand> och sedan går in och tar bort den
<realubot> einand: Nja. Gränsfall. Jag hade nog gett det underkänt.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag ska äta hämtmat ett par dagar nu
<maxjezy> 1 minut på onlinepizza bara
<realubot> maxjezy: Onlinepizza är 0 minuter om du inte beställer från en dator i köket för då räknas det som en minut.
<einand> onlinepizza finns inte här, därimot så tar det 3 minuter att gå bort till pizzerian
<maxjezy> onlinepizza för mig är möjligheten att inte beställa från samma pizzeria 3 dagar i rad
<maxjezy> skäms så mycket om jag gör det
<realubot> einand: Nu läste jag det du skrev om brädspelet igen.
<einand> ok
<realubot> einand: Det skulle fungera men vad är skillnaden mellan offlineversionen och offlineversionen med Skype?
<realubot> einand: D.v.s. vad tillför du?
<einand> jag åt så mycket på pizzerian en gång, så jag fick 1000kr i kredit där, som jag var tvungen att betala varje månad
<einand> realubot: tja, att poängställning m.m. flyttas över och att du inte kan fuska
<einand> går ju att ljuga över skype
<realubot> einand: Inte om de ser spelplanen?
<einand> jobbigt att hålla uppderat
<einand> smidigare om det sköter sig själv
<realubot> Möjligt.
<einand> llt manuelt arbeta är av ondo
<realubot> einand: Brädspel är nog inte lika döda som rollspel.
<einand> nä, skall sova nu, puss puss realubot och maxjezy
<realubot> einand: Grundprincipen är ändå att ett brädspel inte bara ska vara kul att spela fysiskt. Det ska vara svårt att spela på Nätet.
<realubot> einand: Sedan kommer väl 3D-skrivarna att innebära att även brädspelen börjar piratkopieras.
<einand> realubot: tja munchin kan du väl piratkopiera med vilken scanner och skrivare som helst idag
<realubot> einand: Jag kryper ner hos dig senare. Sov gott så länge.
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-16
<x86_64> Jag följar varjeman :3
<x86_64> hej Hund
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> x86_64: Hej påre!
<x86_64> påre? :3
<Hund> "PÃ¥ dig"
<Hund> Slarvigt utal. :P
<x86_64> ._.
<x86_64> okej
<x86_64> :3
<x86_64> Hund, talar du engelska? :p
<Hund> Ajjemen!
<Hund> Min gramatik går väl att ifrågasätta dock. :P
<x86_64> O_O
<x86_64> <-- förvirra
<x86_64> :p
<x86_64> Och... Kommer Merley inte här? -.o
<Hund> :D
<Meerkat> bankid, fan vad sämst!
<Meerkat> Går det att rapportera till AF utan bankid efter 1:a december? Genom att gå till deras kontor eller något?
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-17
<K350> Hur kan en ISP  hävda att de är snabbast i test. Kör de inte alla på mer eller mindre samma kablar?
<Barre> K350: Nu är detta inte ett försvarstal för att marknadsföra sig som "snabbast i test", men infrastrukturen består av mer än enbart kablar, så som switcha, routrar och annat smått och gott, sen hur arkitekturen ser ut med over subscription och säkerligen mycket annat som skiljer de olika ISP:erna
<K350> Barre: Ja, du. Jag försöker klu aut vilkenISP jag ska  byta till. Elle r i varje fall vilken ISP ja gkanske inte ska byta till.
<Barre> K350: inte lätt, det är en djungel. Personligen tycker jag Bahnhof verkar sympatiska och verkar ha sina användare i fokus när det kommer till användarnas integritet, men jag har själv aldrig varit kund hos dem. Kör själv ett Telia-abbonemang via öppenfiber, rätt nöjd än så länge.
<K350> Barre: Har varit Bahnhof-kund. De var  jättebra tills nätet gick ned och det tog em en månad att ens skicka över någon för at  kolla upp saken. ComHem ger mig inte lika mycket av bandbredde som Banhnhof. Dessuotm SSH:ar de in i modemet ma får från dem. Men  ljuger om att de har SSH access till modemet.
<andol_> Sen när man väljer ISP kan man ju även vilja ta hänsyn till ifall de ger en IPv6 eller ej? :)
<Hund> Jag har Bahnhof.
<Hund> K350: Är du säker på att det var Bahnhof som ansvarade för driften av nätet då? I nästan alla fall hyr din ISP nätet av någon som driftar det. Så oavsett vem du får din räkning ifrån så är det samma gubbar som ansvarar för det.
<Zooklubba> De kan ju ha olika peeringavtal med resten av världen.
<Zooklubba> Men inom Sverige är det väl typ enbart Telia som äger allt? De har väl fingrarna i kakburken för de större kablarna till staterna/england/nederländerna
<Hund> Telia är väl med på mycket, men långt ifrån allt.
<Hooters> Howdy
<Hooters> hur tar jag på ett säkert sätt bort en fil som heter ?*?
<bamsefar> Hooters: rm '?*?'
<bamsefar> Hooters: Nästa lektion i shellkunskap, hur tar du bort en fil som heter -r ? :)
<Hooters> :)
<Hooters> rm: cannot remove `?*?': No such file or directory
<bamsefar> Har du en sån fil då?
<Hooters> jau
<bamsefar> [emj@laptop-emj-se derpderp]$ cat > ?*?
<bamsefar> [emj@laptop-emj-se derpderp]$ ls
<bamsefar> ?*?
<bamsefar> [emj@laptop-emj-se derpderp]$ rm -f '?*?'
<bamsefar> [emj@laptop-emj-se derpderp]$ ls
<bamsefar> Works for me. :)
<Hooters> Misstänker att jag haft "besök"
<Hooters> provade: rm -i *
<Hooters> rm: remove regular file `\n*\n'?
<Hooters> nu e den borta, tack för hjälpen
<Hooters> när jag gjorde ls stod det ?*?, men vid rm -i *, stod det \n*\n
<Zooklubba> Hund: Telia har ju iaf en till usa. Som någon förstörde förra året :P
<Zooklubba> Försökte googla lite mer infrastruktur och ägarskap mellan kablar ut och in till sverige. Tänker mer till exchanges. Min google-fu är inte bra nog.
<Hund> :D
<Laban> Linux är gött på många sätt... men för i helvete, varför tillåter den newline i filnamnet?!? :)
<Hund> Laban: Newline?
<Laban> \n
<Laban> Som exemplet ovan, \n*\n
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Läste inte så långt upp.
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-18
<Hooters> morrn
<Hund> Morgon
<hyltixa> God kväll folket! hur mår ni idag då ?:D
<Barre> trött, själv då?
<hyltixa> Jo då lugnt sedu :) Snart dags att gå på jobbpasset ;) 12h here i come! :D
<Barre> själv kliver jag ur arbetspasset.... NU!
<Hund> Aldrig sett någon vara glad över att få jobba ett pass på 12 timmar kl 17.
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-19
<leif_nys> Hallå. Finns det någon här?
<huttan> ja nu :)
<leif_nys> Någon här inne?
<Amoz> leif_nys, ja
<Amoz> 60 totalt, om man inte räknar med dig
<leif_nys> aha. Jag är ny och ovan
<leif_nys> Tack för svaret . .  .;)
<Amoz> *sigh*
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-20
<Hund> Lustigt folk det finns.
<marsupapu> Morgon.
<x86_64> Hund, merley? :3
<Slartibart> Vet inte vart man borde gå med en sån här fråga.. Jag håller på att skriva C-kod för att processa data från en XML-fil, tagg för tagg. Det jobbiga är att filen är skapligt stor, knappt 1Gb, så vanliga enkla metoder som läser in hela filen direkt och suger ut datat fungerar inte så bra. Om XML-trädet dessutom är komplext(gissa om det är det?) så blir det rätt oöversiktligt, och många upprepningar
<Slartibart> av kod. Så jag tänkte att det kanske finns nån grafisk editor för det här, som kunde få mig att tänka andra tankar, typ. Nån som känner till nåt sånt? UML-editor med C-kod undertill?
<Amoz> Slartibart, testa stackexchange, detta har ju inget med Ubuntu att göra vad jag kan se.
<Hund> £
<Hund> x86_64: Yo
<x86_64> hej Hund
<x86_64> Läget
<Hund> Bara bra.
<Hund> Hur står det till själv?
<x86_64> Bra med.
<Hund> Utmärkt.
<Hund> Vad händer denna fredag då?
<x86_64> Utmärkt???
<x86_64> Ahaha!
<x86_64> "Excellent" :p
<x86_64> Hund, Sällan. :3
<x86_64> Bara jobar. :)
<Hund> :D
<x86_64> Hund, Dig själv?
<Hund> Samma.
<Hund> Ordnar sen lunch.
<x86_64> Hund, Är du en operator här?
<Hund> Nä
<x86_64> i see.
 * x86_64 kramar Hund 
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Är det synd om mig? :D
<x86_64> eh?
<x86_64> Hund, I don't know. :p
<Hund> :D
<leif_nys> Har forumet ubuntu-se.org gått ur tiden?
<gusnan> leif_nys: Nja, info finns här: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2015-November/006356.html
<gusnan> hmm, du kanske redan hade den infon.
<leif_nys> ja, det hade jag.. . :)   Men tänkte att någon kanske kände till hur det går, eller gick. :)
<gusnan> leif_nys: Ah - nä, jag har inte mer information än så tyvärr.
<leif_nys> Oki. Tack ändå.. Det blir till att vänta och se. Gissar jag.
<Hund> Men
<Hund> Fortfarande nere och ingen har pekat om den till en tillfällig sida?
<Hund> Den har väl varit nere en vecka eller så nu?
<x86_64> Vad är nere?
<Hund> www.ubuntu-se.org
<x86_64> ah
<x86_64> Ja, det är nere.
<x86_64> Man kan se på http://www.isup.me/
<x86_64> Vad sägs om http://www.ubuntu.se
<x86_64> ?
<Hund> Vad finns det att säga? :P
<Hund> Två sidor, två eldsjälar och två visioner. :)
<x86_64> meh
<x86_64> nvm :p
<x86_64> kan jag pm dej?
<x86_64> Hund,
<Hund> Absolut.
<ernstp> n
<x86_64> o
<Hund> p
<MrLost> e
<marsupapu> Jaså :D
<Hund> Wee
<Hund> Haha
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-22
<hyltixa> Någon här som kör ubuntu touch på någon enhet ? :)
<hyltixa> Hej på er, har jag missat något eller vad har hänt med ubuntu-se.org ? :)
<hyltixa> Såg nu om hårdvarukrachen :)
<marsupapu> Det har varit ganska så tyst för några dagar.
<Hund> Det verkar ju vara något större problem.
<Hund> Har det varit någon aktivitet på forumet senaste året?
<hyltixa> ja någon hårdvarucrash :). jo men lite trådar har väl allt kommit in, men inte som det var för några år sedan ;)
<hyltixa> saknar lathunden och bossieman också ;)
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-21
<emma> hallo
<emma> is it very late in Sweden?
<elementary> hej! jag sitter i en liten knipa
<elementary> installerat elementary os po en partition po en macbook pro. skulle ta bort linux partitionen men macos disk utility rokade ta bort boda partitionerna. sitter nu och vill komma ot en mapp po HFS-partitionen, resten behover inte oterstallas. testdisk verkar inte kunna hjalpa mig.
<elementary> vet inte vart jag ska vanda mig. googlat men inte hittat nagot. kommer bara ihag fran forr att det finns valdigt manga snalla personer har =)
<sptnx> haru testat boota med cmd+r under boot och ta recovery?
<elementary> ja
<elementary> den vill inte kanna igen den gamla partitionen
<elementary> sptnx:
<sptnx> njae haru tagit bort partitionstabllerna kan det bli jobbigt
<elementary> alltsa inget ar ju skrivet till disken sa allt bor ju finnas kvar.. verkar bara vara partition table som ar trasigt
<elementary> sptnx: ok jag vet inte sa mycket om sant har men det ar det jag gjort later det som?
<sptnx> du kommer inte ens in i en terminal?
<elementary> jo detta skrivs fran ett live usb kort fran den datorn
<elementary> men datorn startar inte nagot os alls automatiskt nar jag slar igang den
<elementary> sptnx: eller vilken terminal menar du? nagon terminal fran macos recovery?
<sptnx> går inte boota på livesticka?
<elementary> sptnx: jo da detta ar skrivet fran en livesticka bootat pa datorn
<sptnx> men du gjorde ändringar från livestickan till din partitionstabell?
<elementary> http://imgur.com/0YYskiA
<elementary> sptnx: sa ser det ut just nu
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-22
<emma> nnnnnnnnnnnhi
<emma> oops
<emma> hi
<emma> Is anyone awake?
<andol> emma: Yepp
<Nafallo> morgon eller något.
<Mathisen> morn
<Mathisen> https://haveibeenpwned.com/ värt att kolla
<larsemil> Mathisen: https://dold.svt.se/ <-- använder din länks api, + fler källor
<Zooklubba> larsemil hbip lär ju inte ha fler källor än svt?
<Zooklubba> plus att man slipper be om ett mail
<_users_> tja alla ja skulle vilja ha bra tips på hdd övervakning med mail varning till ubuntu server 14.04
<_users_> något som är bra å smidigt
<_users_> :)
<Zooklubba> sensu är väl ganska smidigt imo
<_users_> okej
<_users_> söker den alla hdd osv så om den finner fel så kan den maila de?
<Zooklubba> du får sätta upp alla kontroller själv.
<Zooklubba> och vad som ska ske med resultatet.
<_users_> okej
<_users_> ska läsa om de tack så länge
<Zooklubba> vilka tester/kontroller (checks) och vad som ska hända med resultatet (handlers) iirc
<_users_> okej
<_users_> tack så länge
<_users_> ok om ja vill ha en smart check på bästa sätt vad ska ja köra då?
<Zooklubba> finns två smart-checks har jag för mig i deras github-repo om du följer deras doc så kommer du se den.
<Zooklubba> har inte igång mitt egna än, ska fixa det nästa vecka.
<Apachez> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<emma> Hallo. Is everyone asleep?
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-23
<larsemil> emma: nope
<Nafallo> _users_: smartmontools
<Nafallo> _users_: dessutom i Ubuntu main, med allt vad det innebär.
<Nafallo> kan vilja ha en postfix eller något också som ser till att mailen lämnar servern ;-)
<Nafallo> men det var väl underförstått? ;-)
<Mathisen> larsemil, kan inte använda fler källor min länk hittar fler en dold
<Hund> Mors
<Laban> Nafallo: En höjdare jag hittat istället för en full postfix installation är msmtp. Förlitar sig på en SMTP relay någonstans. Praktiskt värre.
<Nafallo> Laban: jag tycker om en MTA som är i main ;-)
<andol> Laban: Fast även när du skickar via ett relay skadar det inte att ha en "riktig" MTA lokalt, vad gäller köande, omsändning, etc vid behov. Särskilt då en Postfix inte direkt är särskilt tung med dagens mått mätt.
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-24
<Nafallo> morgon
<andol> godagens
<Nafallo> yo Barre. jag har ett SAN problem, typ... :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: vilka SFP+ vendors är QLogic QLE2560 kompatibel med? ;-)
<Spookan> Haha! Jag och en kompis håller på med ett litet test. Han har ställt in föräldrar kontroll på min dator, och nu försöker jag att knäcka det, men det är bra skyddat. :P
<Nafallo> Spookan: private browsing!
<Spookan> No go, alltså han har ställt in det i routern.
<Nafallo> ah. transparent proxy.
<Nafallo> koppla in kabeln i din laptop istället för routern då? ;-)
<HeMan> bara köra ssh -D till någon bra VPS då
<Spookan> De jag har lyckats med är google bildsök, där fick man fram en del.
<Barre> Nafallo: tjo, desvärre vet jag inte det. Det var några år sen jag höll på med FC faktiskt :|
<Nafallo> Barre: :-O
<Nafallo> Barre: jag som trodde du var kung.
<Barre> hahaha...
<Nafallo> Barre: nåja. hittat en Finisar vi får beställa.
<Barre> Nafallo: normalt så köper man ju HBA:n med SFP+ modul, köper du den från oss (alltså HPE) så har vi ju några modeller av SFP+ moduler att välja på, men vilka tillverkare det är orkar jag inte ens tänka på =)
<Nafallo> Barre: mjo, men nu missade vi ju att det var SFP+ och inte SFP med det här kortet vi skulle testa...
<Barre> Nafallo: ahh... ok. trist när sånt händer.
<Barre> skulle förvåna mig om finisar inte skulle fungera
<Barre> Nafallo: vars sitter du? möjligt att jag har en SFP+ att låna ut.
<Barre> men nu lunch!
<Nafallo> Barre: jag sitter på Hisingen. prylarna sitter i Rosersberg ;-)
<andol> HeMan: Annars är det väl QSFP+ som folk borde använda? :)
<HeMan> qsfp+ ftw!
<Nafallo> HeMan: alltså... nej. inte om kortet inte har en sådan port... för bövelen ;-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: meh! är du från 1800-talet eller?
<Nafallo> HeMan: Dell är :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: bara se till att köpa en sfp+ till qsfp+-adapter för dyra pengar så du äntligen kan använda sakerna
<Nafallo> HeMan: :-)
<bamsefar> Äh, 40G är bara en fluga.
<Zooklubba> Häsingen
<Barre> Nafallo: kört då rå... =)
<HeMan> allt under 56 Gbit/s är bara för bootstrap
<Nafallo> bamsefar: speciellt på fibre channel :-P
<Nafallo> jag hittade komedi... http://serverfault.com/questions/425275/whats-the-point-of-san-technology?rq=1
<Barre> HeMan: det handlar inte enbart om Gbps för att få ett snabbt nät, exempelvis så har inte infiniband fabric stöd för slow drain device detection, vilket brocade har i FC. är rätt övertygad om att en 8Gps FC går mycket snabbare än 56Gbps Infiniband i en stor fabric med en slow draining device. så det så!
<HeMan> Barre: det löser man enkelt med att inte ha någon slow draining device!
<HeMan> :)
<Barre> =)
<Spookan> Jaha, då var Dreamhack igång igen. Någon av er som ska dit?
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Fiberchannel är också bara en fluga.
<Barre> bamsefar: hahahahaha
<bamsefar> Barre: IP is where it's at!
<Barre> ehh.. du vet att det går att köra IP över FC va?
<bamsefar> Mmm
<bamsefar> Och hur kostnadseffektivt är det tror du?
<Barre> inte alls, men det är bättre jämförelse att jämföra ethernet och DCB med FC, inte IP kan jag tycka
<bamsefar> Barre: Så är det ju. :)
<bamsefar> Men normalt använder man ju Ethernet för att bära IP.
<bamsefar> Jag antar att man inte har något L3-protokoll på FC utan att det är kort och gort FC.
<Barre> och ethernet är inte direkt byggt för att vara en datakanal, däremot DCB, och då har vi ju FCoE för att encapsulera vår SCSI
<HeMan> jag brukar kör IP över både wifi och över lte
<Barre> HeMan: och infiniband
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, både ip och legacy
<HeMan> Barre: nästan aldrig faktiskt
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ja, men du kör inte så mycket IPX över Ethernet, right?
<Nafallo> DOOM!
<HeMan> bamsefar: och inte DECnet hellet
<Nafallo> :-)
<Barre> HeMan: vad kör ni då? RDMA över ?
<HeMan> bamsefar: eller SNA
<HeMan> Barre: jupps
<HeMan> Barre: RDMA över IB
<Barre> nice
<Barre> svår routat bara ;P
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> RDMA är ju nästan inte nät utan mer delat minne
 * Barre ska ju inte klaga då FC inte heller routar
<bamsefar> Utan routing får man ju inget nät.
<Barre> bamsefar: precis, en fabric
<bamsefar> Det är gött att alla är så nergrävda i sin egen skyttegrav och bara kastar skit på varann. :D
<HeMan> bamsefar: tvärt om, man får jetemonga nät!
<Barre> bamsefar: släpp hörnflaggan och kom in i 2000-talet.
<HeMan> :)
<Barre> =)
<Nafallo> hmmm
<Barre> allt detta för att Nafallo frågade om SFP+, tycker det är på sin plats att Nafallo ber om ursäkt och en fredspilsner till alla i kanalen
<Nafallo> ni spann vidare lite :-D
<Barre> något
<Nafallo> ska jag fråga vilket distribuerade filsystem folk föredrar härnäst? ;-)
<Nafallo> s/de/t/
<Barre> hahaha
<Barre> gör det, för då kan vi gemensamt "ranta" på ZFS!
<Nafallo> ehrm. är ZFS distribuerat nu för tiden?
<Nafallo> skulle sagt klustrat filsystem kanske.
<Nafallo> samma blockenhet på flera servrar osv.
<Barre> Nafallo: nej, det är just det det inte är. Vilket för mig till att vi kan gemensamt gnälla på att ZFS inte är det.
<Nafallo> :-)
<HeMan> NoSQL ftw!
<Nafallo> -ENOTAFILESYSTEM ;-)
<HeMan> jag kör en NoSQL som är det
<HeMan> ext4!
<HeMan> :)
<bittin> Mozilla fika imorgon 17:05-19:00 i Hornstull, Stockholm
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-25
<emma> hi
<emma> did everyone sleep now?
<Mathisen> shhh wake me upp on monday
<peyam> salaaaaaaaaam, Det är jag farbror Peyaaaaaaaaaaam
<Hund> :D
<Amoz> Hund, voff
<Amoz> är inte realubot här?
<Amoz> har de lagt ner kommunens opensource-bidrag?
<Hund> Amoz: Meow!
<blurkis> long time no see... typ
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-26
<Hund> God afton.
<Hund> ÖD
<Hund> lol
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-27
<bittin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua0gfW5ISqo trasigt
<larsemil> förut körde jag något på min android som startade en webbserver och lät mig admina telefonen via det. överföra filer etc.
<larsemil> har glömt vad det heter...
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-20
<oGG> acc list
<larsemil> :D
<Peyam> farbror Peyam här
<Peyam> har ngn här jobbat med HMI någon gång?
<b0ddan> Om jag har en lista i python typ lista = ["ett", "två", "tre"] kan jag på nått sätt omvandla varje sträng till ett värde typ? typ "ett" = 1 osv ?
<tiina> Hej chromium fick ett konstigt felmeddelande när jag skulle logga ut från mina banksidor error 409???
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-21
<Peyam> Salam, Det är jag Farbror Peyam. Ställ era avancerad linux frågor. inga dumma applikationsfrågor. Här jobbar vi med drivrutiner och kernel och mkt annat.
<HeMan> Peyam: när man kör med MTD och lägger in partitionerna i kärnan, hur noga måste det mappas mot erase area i flashen?
<Peyam> ganska noggran
<HeMan> Vad händer om man missar?
<HeMan> Peyam: går det fortfarande mappa det ram man har över på sin GPU som swap? Hur bra prestanda får man på det med de nya swap-fixarna i kärnan?
<Peyam> inte bra. swap e dålig
<HeMan> Peyam: jag trodde THP i 4.14 skulle ge grym prestanda
<HeMan> Peyam: hur ser det ut med att köra Ubuntu i 64-bitas läge på RPi3 nu?
<Peyam> HeMan, Jag har skrivit massor med artiklar om det så googla
<HeMan> Peyam: gjorde det först
<Peyam> svarar endast på saker som ingen har fått svar på
<HeMan> Peyam: hur ser det ut med selinux när man kör NFS över RDMA?
<Peyam> HeMan, det ser bra ut. står ju på google. Skrivit tusentals artikls
<HeMan> Peyam: varför får jag "Illegal instruction" när jag kör ett go-program på en MIPS trots att jag kört med GOARCH=mips när jag byggde?
<Peyam> för det är illegal du har ej respekterar prioritorierna
<HeMan> Peyam: chmod +x hjälper inte
<Peyam> HeMan, det är grundläggande frågor
<Peyam> HeMan, då måste du gå på en kurs tkr jag
<HeMan> Peyam: kan du skicka en länk till hur man får igång accelererad X i LXD med om man kör Ubuntu 16.04 i containern men 17.10 på järnet?
<Peyam> HeMan, jag svarar ej på enskilda distro frågor.
<HeMan> Peyam: om man vill köra arbiträr distro i LXD-containern med arbiträr distro på järnet då?
<Peyam> HeMan, skit i det nu. Skriver man WPF i .Net compac också?
<HeMan> Peyam: fråga Peyam, han vill ha lite svåra frågor
<Peyam> -.-
<Barre> att du orkar HeMan :|
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag tycker att det är förträffligt. :D
<bamsefar> Bästa som hänt på hela dan ju
<Barre> hahaha... tråkigt på jobbet idag bamsefar ?
<Barre> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Alltid
<bamsefar> Pappersarbete idag. :D
<Barre> haha
<andol> Bestraffning?
<bamsefar> andol: Nej, det är mitt jobb. :P
<Peyam_> Salam, Farbror Peyam här. ställ era avancerade linux frågor
<HeMan> bamsefar: Är du Ittma Hohah?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Va?
<HeMan> bamsefar: Ittma Hohah - Självplågare
<bamsefar> JAha
<HeMan> bamsefar: klassisk Povel Ramel-låt juh!
<bamsefar> Ok
<Peyam_> Ingen offtopic tack
<Peyam_> här pratar vi avancerade linuxämnen
<Peyam_> kmr tbx. ska reglera temperaturen från min ubuntu och plc o så. ska programmera en HMI också slipper jag sitta framför datorn.
<Peyam_> inga avancerade linux frågor?
<andol> Peyam_: Ifall du kan Go får du gärna se ifall du kan reda ut https://github.com/terraform-providers/terraform-provider-dns/issues/15
<Peyam_> andol, får du betalt för du kan linux?
<andol> Peyam_: Jag får betalt för att jag ser kompetent ut i skägg.
<Peyam_> nä men nu på allvar. finns det några pengar i linux? vad gör man_/du?
<andol> Jo, jag jobbar ungefär som Systemadministratör, och att förhålla sig till Linux-system är en rätt stor del utav det jobbet.
<Peyam_> andol, får du/man bra pengar?
<andol> Åtminstone så som arbetsmarknaden är nu, ja.
<Peyam_> hur mkt prata vi om? 30+? 40+?
<Peyam_> 20+?
<andol> Ja
<Peyam_> 20-30k? 30-40? >40?
<Peyam_> andol, skulle vilja ändra spår i karriären. Finns plat för en reglerteknik/optimerare på din ord?
<andol> Tja, givet tillräckligt intresse borde det vara fullt görbart att snirkla sig vidare ifrån en ingengörs-bakgrund.
<Peyam_> låter som ingenjör-arbete det du gör ändå
<Peyam_> har du lust o ta det på privat chat nu? o svara på lite frågor om du har tid/lust
<andol> Visst
<Peyam_> vad betyder "bor du i krokarna"
<b0ddan> Om jag har en lista i python typ lista = ["ett", "två", "tre"] kan jag på nått sätt omvandla varje sträng till ett värde typ? typ "ett" = 1 osv ?
<Peyam_> b0ddan, tror python e ganska smart på det.
<Peyam_> b0ddan, det ska funka
<Peyam_> om jag förstår dej rätt iaf
<andol> b0ddan: Det jag skulle köra är att köra listan genom en map, samt ha en hjälpfunktion som översätter. Se https://docs.python.org/3.6/library/functions.html#map.
<andol> Sen skulle jag antagligen ha implimenterat hjälpfunktionen kring en dictionary, som med namnen som key, och motsvarande siffra som värde.
<b0ddan> andol: okej, ska kolla, jag bygger på ett blackjack cli, och kravet från vår lärare är att man ska ha typ deck = [2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,A,K,D,Kn] sen dela ut, och visa att man har t.ex 4,K, och då ska K Kn D vara värd 10, så den ska visa totalt 14 då. och A ska vara 11
<andol> Fast kanske lättare att börja med att lösa det hela lite mer manuellt, genom att itterera över listan med en for-loop, varpå du har en if/elif-kedja, varpå du sen bygger upp en ny lista med de nya värdena.
<b0ddan> ah ok, okej, hur skulle jag göra for-loopen ? är rätt ny på python :P
<andol> https://wiki.python.org/moin/ForLoop
<b0ddan> kan random.choice ta från två olika listor? eller måste det vara samma lista?
<Peyam_> juste. dictionary
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-22
<Peyam_> Salam, det är jag farbror Päya:m
<Claes> Jag försöker göra en UBUNTU USB. Har laddat ner Rufus och kört den flera gånger. Den ser ut att jobba men den slutar med kommentaren Hittade en enhet och inte med KLAR. Vad är det för fel?
<Claes> Ingen som vill svara?
<Laban> Hej Claes!
<Laban> Kan det vara att Secure Boot är påslaget, alternativt att du inte bootar med UEFI? Vilda gissningar bara.
<Claes> Tack för svar. Gav upp och prövade UNetbootin. Tyckte det såg bra ut, men när jag hade laddat ner programmet och jag skulle välja FreeDOS, som det står som option så fanns det inte. Vilsen vad skall jag välja?
<Claes> Kan inte fatta att alla artiklar jag läser så är typ Linux så bra, men för mig att komma in i gemenskapen verkar det vara en riktigt hög stege. Obs inte alls ovan med att jobbar med datorer, började typ 1969.
<Mathisen> Claes, är det windows du försöker göra ubuntu usb från ?
<Mathisen> rufus skall funka hur bra som helst där
<Mathisen> prova någon annan usb sticka om du har
<Claes> Ja det är W10, jag måste göra något fel.
<Mathisen> eller gick de att göra stickan men du kan bara inte boota från den ?
<Claes> Programmet gillade stickan men sa att det inte fick nummret.
<Mathisen> va ? det där säger inget.. kan du säga det exakta fel medelande rufus ger
<Mathisen> borde va på engelska också
<Claes> Nu blev jag stressad, när fler svarade. Rufus säger i loggen att den inte får enhetens nummer.
<Mathisen> då är de usb stickan
<Mathisen> prova någon annan
<Claes> OK prövar annan USB
<Claes> Men är även förvånad över att FreeDOS inte fanns som tillval när jag laddade ner UNetbootin
<Mathisen> använder inte UNetbootin supergrub eller nått sånt ? eller va menar du me FreeDOS ?
<Mathisen> eller ville du ha FreeDOS att boota till ?
<Mathisen> folk brukar ju typ bara använda de om de behöver uppdatera bios eller annan firmware om de har bara linux på datorn
<Claes> Tyvärr Neew Bee, trodde det var enkelt att pröva LINUX världen, men det är svårare än jag trott. Prövat över typ 5 år, stupat på att inte förstått att det, programmet måste man ha för det näste etc. Och etterkigare en gång snubblar jag på tråden. Suck
<Mathisen> det är inte svårt
<Claes> Tror inte ett dug på att det är fel på min USB2 16gb. Rufus testade och inget fel.
<Mathisen> ok om du väljer din ubuntu.iso i rufus och fixar
<Mathisen> säg det EXAKTA fel medelande då om de blir något
<Claes> Men varför funkar det inte, Mathisen? Vad skall jag göra?
<Mathisen> gjort 100 tals stickor med rufus aldrig haft problem
<Mathisen> som sakt om du säger exakta fel så kanske lite lättare att hjälpa dig
<Mathisen> eller screenshot fast
<Claes> Förstår du vad jag menar att den efter en körning hamnar från början med att har hittat en enhet 1.
<Mathisen> nej
<Mathisen> varför inte bara säga det engelska fel medelande de ger.. fattar inte....
<b0ddan> Claes: Har du provat att boota med stickan?
<b0ddan> Efter att du gjort den i Rufus alltså.
<Mathisen> ok provade själv rufus nu i ett VM menar du nere till vänster " 1 device found " ?
<Mathisen> i så fall gör som b0ddan sa då är den klar
<Mathisen> inget fel
<Claes> Jag kan ju inte boota innan rufus har tagit tag i ISO filen.
<Mathisen> du borde verkligen lära dig att förklara bättre vad du gör och vad de blir för fel http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
 * Mathisen går och fixar kaffe
<Claes> Kan det vara fel att rufus programmet finns på stickan i stället för på datorn?
<b0ddan> Hur menar du?
<b0ddan> Kan du förklara exakt hur du gör när du försöker skapa stickan i Rufus?
<Claes> Jag hittar inte rufus programmet på datorn men kan strata den på stickan, där svarar programmet att "det går inte att köra den här appen från den här datorn"
<b0ddan> Har du rufus på en USB sticka och startar det där ifrån eller vad menar du?
<Claes> Jag startar rufus från en sticka eftersom jag inte hittade rufus på W10 programlista.
 * Mathisen börjar tro du att du försöker bara bråka med folk på irc,
<Claes> Nej, absolit inte, jag är 74 år och kanske inte kan allting i datorvärlden. Försöker få mina gamla datorer till ett nytt liv med LINUX om det går!
<Mathisen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6JehM0WDTI
<Claes> Tack Mathisen, har gjort exactly det som säges på youtube. Det är tydligen uppenbart att mitt försök att entra LINUX hindras av "T..D"
<Claes> Skall pröva uNetbootin och se om det går bättre
<b0ddan> Claes: Men om du har gjort exakt som i videon, har du provat att efter det boota med stickan, och kollat om den fungerar?
<Claes> Nej, tack för hjälpne just nu men nu är det enli
<Claes> lockande middag på g. Tack alla
<Hund> dd är absolut enklast tycker jag.
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-23
<datamask> Kan man på något sätt se om en viss person gjort lumpen och/eller mönstrat?
<andol> datamask: Skulle mycket väl kunna röra sig om en offentlig handling. Prövat att kontakta Pliktverket?
<datamask> andol: Tänkte som ett öppet API... fast sådana finns ju aldrig...
<b0ddan> Morrn
<propus> god morgon!
<propus> åäö
<larsemil> propus: #%Â¥ pa dig du.
<propus> hmm
<propus> vad händer?
<Hund> Kaffe!
<HeMan> Yes pleas!
<HeMan> +e
<Hund> haha
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-24
<Nafallo> I'm back! :-P
<Nafallo> eller... Jag är tillbaka! :-P
<Nafallo> värt när irc boxen drar 1.8W :-D
<b0ddan> Nafallo: välkommen tillbaka
<Nafallo> ta
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-25
<andol> Nafallo: Halloj!
<sptnx> gör lite nytt och kom tillbaka när acpi stödet för surface fungerar istället
<andol> Va?
<sptnx> allt funkar med ubuntu på surfacen (efter endel pillande) förutom att se batteristatus
<sptnx> beror iofs på kärnan och inte ubuntu och ingen annan dist fungerar i närheten så bra som ubuntu med alla stöd.. enligt torvalds fixade han alla stöd för alla surface i 4.8 men vissa saker som måte patchas och kompilera om kärnan ändå
<sptnx> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106231
<sptnx> dom två där funkar inte
<sptnx> touchscreen, ljudet, volym och powerknapparna och wifit har jag fått till för de funka inte default
 * andol klappar nöjt sin XPS 13.
<sptnx> hehe har en sån brevis mig med :D
<sptnx> fast använder bara mbp
<sptnx> surfacen används typ bara när jag reser
<sptnx> smidig liten sak ändå.. fast det står microsoft på den
<sptnx> faktiskt sugen på en surface pro, men mycket pengar om man vill ha den stora modellen med i7
<sptnx> jobbet skulle slänga xps13 för någon hade tappat den sp chassit fått en liten bula.. så den tog jag istället och ska göra något roligt med :P
<sptnx> kanske skulle testa patcha en 4.14.1 och se om de funkar.. har 4.13.0-rc1 nu
<datasnille> Asså... Det står ju verkligen helt olika uppgifter på Hitta, Eniro, Ratsit o.s.v.? Helt olika personer kan bo på samma plats, skiftande i antal, vissa syns inte alls i vissa men i andra o.s.v. Och inte bara tillfälligt utan under lång tid, så kan inte vara cache... Och har dessutom frågat dem och de säger att de uppdaterar kontinuerligt och inte en
<datasnille>  gång om året eller så. Fattar nada.
<sptnx> upplysning.se då?
<sptnx> annars slå skatteverket en signal
<datasnille> sptnx: Är väl bara en av mängder av identiska sajter?
<sptnx> vet inte, dom skriver ut fullt personnummer iaf och de gillar jag :D
<sptnx> men alla uppgifter kommer ju från folkbokföringen
<sptnx> och det är skatteverkets sak
<sptnx> så ring dit
<datasnille> Suck...
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-26
<Nafallo> *gäsp*
<Nafallo> andol: XPS13. vilken årgång? :-)
<Nafallo> någon som tittat på Ceph för hemmalabb än? :-)
<andol> Nafallo: Är en 9360, ifrån i år.
<Nafallo> andol: den som kom med Windows nyligen då? inte developer edition?
<andol> Jo, developer edition, med Ubuntu förinstallerat.
<Nafallo> hmm. trodde den med i7-7550U var från förra året :-P
<Nafallo> men kanske inte då.
<Nafallo> jag har börjat titta lite på den, men väntar nog på nästa generation med tanke på att 8th gen ska vara så pass mycket snabbare och snålare med energi :-)
<Nafallo> samt bump till DDR4 förväntas.
<andol> Ifrån i år, som att jag köpte den i år :) Lite dålig koll på vilka modeller som kom när, varpå 9360 kändes some en bra och specifik märkning.
<Nafallo> det hade man kunnat tro, men verkar som de har många 9360 :-P
<andol> Ah, så ohjälpsamt utav dem.
<Nafallo> lite så :-)
<Nafallo> var inne på Dustin Store för lite klämma och känna, men deras hade blivit snodd. jag klämde och kände lite på windows varianten istället ;-)
<andol> Det enda jag egentligen stör mig på är hur de har placerat kameran, *under* skärmen.
<Nafallo> så du använder kamera? ;-)
<Nafallo> jag bör inte fråga till vad, right? :-P
<andol> Inte mer spännande än det veckovisa Skypeandet med föräldrarna.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> nåja, den verkar trevlig när den väl kommer i ny utgåva :-)
<Nafallo> benchmark säger att jag inte ska handla nuvarande generationen :-P
<andol> För egen del var jag fullt nöjd prestandamässigt även med min gamla XPS 13. Största anledningen till att jag köpte ny var för att få lite vettigt batteritid.
<Nafallo> mjo. hade inte 8th gen varit på väg och haft så mycket bättre allt hade jag nog handlat 7th gen :-P
 * andol har hört att nästa generation <foo> alltid kommer att vara ett mycket bättre köp :P
<Nafallo> missförstå mig rätt :-)
<andol> Jorå, allt inser jag att det även ibland finns specifika anledningar att vänta.
<Nafallo> benchmarks mellan i7 8550U och i7 7560HQ (tror jag det var) visade att 8550U spöade 7XXXHQ på single-thread... och dessutom från man en quad-core + HT istället för dual-core på i7 7550U :-)
<Nafallo> s/från/får/
<andol> Sedärja.
<Nafallo> det och DDR3 → DDR4 får mig att vilja vänta :-P
<Nafallo> så definitivt inte bara "later is better" ;-)
<Nafallo> på tal om annat. var tusen får man reda på om canonical tänker stödja ARMv7 ett tag? :-P
<andol> Nafallo: Man skulle kunna tycka att du fortfarande skulle kunna känna folk du kan fråga? :)
<andol> Näh, nu ska jag iväg oh se Orientexpressen på bio.
<andol> *poof*
<Nafallo> vet inte om de jobbar helg dock ;-)
<Nafallo> launchpad säger att den byggs för bionic iaf ;-)
<Nafallo> så april 2023 borde den fungera till åtminstone.
<Hund> Barre: Har du lämnat oss i den andra kanalen? :(
<b0ddan> :(
